# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Работа летних площадок

## Натали5

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Приближается горячая пора для работников культуры - организация досуга для детей в дни летних каникул. Работа ежедневная, требующая максимальной отдачи. В каждом учреждении культуры должна работать летняя площадка для детей, а это значит каждый день - новые мероприятия и праздники! Очень тяжело и сложно, ведь помимо детских площадок нужно вести и другую работу. Поэтому, предлагаю в этой теме обмениваться всем- начиная от планов работы, заканчивая сценарным материалом.

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
КОНКУРС АКТЕРСКОГО МАСТЕРСТВА
1 ТУР. 
Задание 1  (пластика, мимика, голос)
ВОКЗАЛ. Изобразите:
1. Ребенок, потерявшийся на вокзале.
2. Родителей потерявшегося ребенка.
3. Вам срочно надо уехать, а билетов нет.
4. Вы опаздываете на поезд.
5. Вы третьи сутки на вокзале.
6. Вы перебегаете дорогу перед "носом" паровоза.
7. Опять от вас сбежала последняя электричка...
8. У вас 2 чемодана, 3 сумки и ребенок, а ваш поезд уже прибывает,  и вы пытаетесь добраться до перрона.
         9. В зале ожидания собралась толпа и вам не терпится узнать почему...
10.Вы отправляетесь в путешествие с пятью детьми.
11.Вы сели в вагон, но на вашем месте уже едут двое.
12.Вы всю жизнь прожили в глухой деревне и, вдруг, попали на вокзал большого города.
13.Вы пытаетесь сдать билет на поезд, который отправляется через пять минут.
14.В кассе огромная очередь, а вы настойчиво пытаетесь что-то спросить у кассира, не стоя в ней.
15.Вы стоите в очереди в багажную кассу, перед вами некто пытается пролезть без очереди.
16.Вы очень плохо слышите, но старательно пытаетесь узнать у   окружающих когда прибывает ваш поезд.

Задание 2 (пластика, мимика - пантомима)
СПОРТ. Изобразите:
1. Штангиста.
2. Спортсмена, заканчивающего марафонскую
 дистанцию.
3. Прыгуна с шестом.
4. Изящную акробатку.
5. Цирковую гимнастку.
6. Метателя молота.
7. Вратаря в момент атаки на его ворота.
8. Туриста с тяжелым рюкзаком.
9. Гимнастку на бревне.
10.Тренера проигрывающей команды.
11.Футболиста, забивающего пенальти.
12.Гимнаста с шестом, балансирующего на канате.
13.Всадника на брыкающейся лошади.
14.Пловца на дистанции.
15.Прыгуна с десяти метровой вышки.
16.Фехтовальщика на шпагах.

ИМИДЖ. 
Участники по одному идут по кругу и выполняют задание.

Вы элегантная женщина, Ваш рост 180 см, а вес 120 кг. При этом Вы носите туфли на очень высоком каблуке, в правой руке тяжелая сумка, сильно дергается левый глаз. Для того, чтобы произвести впечатление Вы идете высоко подняв голову и слегка покачивая бедрами.
Вы невысокий мужчина, очень комплексующий по поводу своей внешности: левое плечо выше правого, большие оттопыренные уши, небольшой горб на спине. Кроме того Вы слегка прихрамываете на правую ногу. Для того, чтобы сгладить впечатление Вы много улыбаетесь, более того часто и громко смеетесь.
Вы женщина, считающая себя ужасной толстухой. Однако на самом деле Вы выглядите более чем худенькой. Вы носите объемную одежду и шляпу с большими полями. К тому же постоянно попадаете в нелепые ситуации: вот и сейчас на правой туфле сломался каблук, а с плеча постоянно спадает сумочка, чтобы пережить все неприятности Вы достаете из кармана "Ментос" и начинаете глотать таблетку за таблеткой.
Вы высокий шикарный мужчина, привыкший нравиться женщинам. Вы ходите широкими шагами, сильно размахивая руками и высоко подняв голову. Вы часто моргаете обеими глазами и встряхиваете головой, отбрасывая назад длинную челку. Вы держите в руках тяжелую папку, из которой постоянно что-то выпадает.

СЮЖЕТ ПЕРВЫЙ          "ЦЫГАН - ВОР"

Количество участников в зависимости от кол-ва желающих колеблется от 9 до 13 (с добавлением ролей деревьев и занавеса).

	Ночь. Завывает ВЕТЕР. Раскачиваются ДЕРЕВЬЯ. Между ними пробирается ЦЫГАН-ВОР. Он ищет конюшню, где спит КОНЬ... Вот и конюшня. Спит конь, ему что-то снится, он слегка перебирает копытами и тоненько ржет. Недалеко от него пристроился на жердочке ВОРОБЕЙ. Он дремлет, иногда открывает то один глаз, то второй. На улице, на привязи спит ПЁС. Деревья шумят, из-за шума не слышно как Цыган-вор пробирается в конюшню. Вот он хватает коня за уздечку... Воробей зачирикал тревожно... Пес отчаянно залаял... Цыган уводит коня. Пес заливается лаем. Выбежала из дома ХОЗЯЙКА, заохала, закричала. Она зовет мужа. Выскочил с ружьем в руках ХОЗЯИН. Цыган убегает.
	Хозяин ведет коня в стоило. Пес прыгает от радости. Воробей летает вокруг. Деревья шумят, и ветер продолжает завывать. Хозяин гладит коня и бросает ему сена. Хозяин зовет хозяйку в дом. Все успокаивается. Спит пес, дремлет воробей на своем прежнем месте, стоя засыпает конь, он изредка вздрагивает и тихо ржет... ЗАНАВЕС. 

СЮЖЕТ ВТОРОЙ                 "ФИЛОСОФ"

Количество участников в зависимости от кол-ва желающих колеблется от 10 до 18
 (с добавлением ролей волн, дельфинов и занавеса).

	МОРЕ. Море волнуется. Находится в постоянном движении. У берега на КАМНЕ сидит ФИЛОСОФ. Он углубился в мысли, ничего не замечает вокруг. Со стороны кажется, что он дремлет. Не замечает ВОЛН, набегающих на берег. Не замечает, как подплыла АКУЛА, разинув хищную пасть, собираясь съесть философа. Не замечает он, как стайка веселых ДЕЛЬФИНОВ прогоняет злую акулу в море. Философ сидит, погруженный в мысли. Ничего не может вывести его из раздумий о смысле жизни. Он так неподвижен, что прилетевшая ЧАЙКА принимает его за камень и садится ему на голову. 
	На берегу появляется ТОРГОВЕЦ с КОРЗИНОЙ. Целый день он продавал товар на рынке. Усталый, волочит корзину по песку. Торговец видит одинокую фигуру человека, сидящего на камне, и направляется к нему. Заметив человека, чайка с криком улетает. Философ сохраняет прежнюю задумчивость. Подойдя к философу, торговец просит присмотреть за корзиной. Раздевается и идет окунуться в море. В это время на берегу появляются ДВА ШУТНИКА. Они видят погруженного в мысли философа, крадучись подбираются к корзине с одеждой. Забирают и пускаются наутек. Торговец видит, как похищают его корзину с деньгами и одеждой, быстро плывет к берегу и кричит: "Спасите!" От крика философ пробуждается и бросается на помощь. Конечно, спасти человека для философа- это все равно, что спасти высшую ценность. Торговец отбивается от философа. Вскоре они оказываются на берегу. Шутники убегают все дальше и дальше. Торговец мечется по берегу, умоляя дать философа дать ему на время одежду, чтобы поймать шутников. Философ отвечает, что одежда не самое главное в жизни, что она только средство, а не цель... И вновь впадает в глубокую задумчивость. Торговец прыгает вокруг, бьет философа по спине, пытаясь вывести его из задумчивости, становится на колени, умоляя об одежде.   
	Приплывают дельфины, обсуждают ситуацию. Чайка кричит, дает советы голому торговцу, философ невозмутим, дельфины уплывают, чайка улетает. Торговец раздевает философа, бежит спасать свое добро. На камне одинокий философ, погруженный в мысли о смысле жизни... 
            ЗАНАВЕС.

	Конкурс: "Человек жующий"
	Для актера бывает немаловажным сработать пантомимический беспредметный этюд. И вот сейчас участником наших вступительных экзаменов предлагается съесть предмет (съедобный) так, что бы всем сразу стало  ясно, что вы  едите. Да при этом  необходимо быстро переключаться с одного предмета на другой:
•	Семечки, червивое яблоко, костлявая рыба.
•	Спелый арбуз, тающее мороженое, не прожаренный шашлык.
•	Спагетти, манную кашу, касторку.
•	Спелая груша, банан, рисовая кашу китайскими палочками.

	Конкурс: "Крики на банкетках"
	Сыграть эмоции бывает трудно, особенно когда это необходимо сделать одним голосом, но и такое нужно уметь настоящему актеру: 
•	Вы престарелая бабушка, находитесь на своем балконе 9 этажа и видите, как внизу старшие ребята обижают Вашего любимого внука.
•	Будучи вожатым Вы видите ребенка из своего отряда на самом высоком дереве лагеря и Вам необходимо его оттуда снять.
•	Стоя под окном любимой, которая живет на 8 этаже. Вы признаетесь в любви и приглашаете ее в кино.
•	Ваш выход на сцену. Вы чтец стихов, но микрофон не работает, а зал просто огромный.

	«Однажды, в студеную зимнюю пору...»
	Прочитайте отрывок из стихотворения "Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору..."
•	Вопросительно.
•	Восклицательно.
•	Как перед расстрелом.
•	Как на похоронном митинге.
•	Как ребёнок, только что научившийся говорить.
•	Большой зал, а микрофоны не работают.
•	С горячей картошкой во рту.
•	С тяжёлым грузом на спине.
•	С грузинским акцентом.
•	Только что с марафонского финиша.
•	Выступление на свадьбе с тостом.
•	На 50-градусном морозе.
•	На 80-градусной жаре.
•	Человек не видевший долго людей.
•	На суде, обвинение в преступлении.

	Вокзал
	Вокзал. Изобразите пластикой и голосом:
•	Ребёнка, который потерял родителей
•	Пассажира, которому срочно надо уезжать
•	Пассажира, который потерял ребёнка
•	Вы 2 суток на вокзале
•	На вокзале толпа, вам надо узнать что случилось
•	Вы неожиданно попали в тёмный коридор

	Изобразите
•	Человека, закончившего марафонскую дистанцию
•	Спортсмена, метающего молот
•	Подход к штанге и её поднятие
•	Гимнастку, выполняющую упражнение на бревне
•	Вы - болельщик и ваша любимая команда забивает гол
•	Вы - футбольный вратарь
•	Вы - тренер, ваша судьба решается в этом матче
•	Вы - теннисист
•	Наездник на бешеной лошади
•	Фехтовальщик
•	Спортсмен по прыжкам в сторону
•	Вы - гимнастка с лентой

	Голос
	Изобразите голосом:
•	Причаливающий мотор
•	Водосточный бачок
•	Заводящийся мотор
•	Закипающий чайник
•	Вой сирены
•	Шторм на море
•	Тормозящий автомобиль
•	Топот коня
•	Шум взлетающего самолёта

	Телефон
	Вы спешите,  уже опаздываете,  но вдруг  перед  самым  уходом  вы слышите звонок телефона. Торопясь, вы поднимаете трубку и быстро отвечаете на вопрос:
•	Скажите, что мне делать со своей дочерью?
•	Подскажите животное из 7 букв?
•	Когда привезут колбасу?
•	Или вы сейчас расскажете в чём дело, или...?
•	Ну а как насчёт кино?
•	Как вам не стыдно?
•	Шеф, клиент готов, что делать дальше?
•	Ну, сколько ещё можно, уже 3 часа ждём?
•	Мама, когда же ты меня отсюда заберёшь?
•	Как быть, если она не пришивается?
•	Скажите, зачем всё это?
•	Алло, а у меня тут лампочка не зажигается? Что делать?
•	Всё посмотрел, но чего-то не хватает. Чего же?

----------


## Натали5

МЕТОДИЧЕСКИЕ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ ПО РАБОТЕ С  РАЗНЫМИ КАТЕГОРИЯМИ  ДЕТЕЙ.

ПОДДЕРЖАНИЕ  ДИСЦИПЛИНЫ В  ОТРЯДЕ.
1.	Единство требований вожатых – условие настолько само собой разумеющееся, что можно было бы о нем не писать, если бы нам не  приходилось снова и снова сталкиваться с нарушениями этого положения. Если один взрослый запретил что-либо, а другой разрешил, если один сказал: «Надо сделать так!», а второй – «Нет, по-другому!», это приводит тому, что ни один вожатый не имеет авторитета в глазах детей и отряд становится неуправляемым.
2.	Наведение дисциплины начинается с первых минут существования отряда. Лучше сформировать чуть более жесткие нормы, а потом  их ослабить, чем вначале допустить излишнюю свободу поведения подростков, а потом пытаться укреплять и наводить дисциплину. Групповые нормы закладываются на первых этапах взаимодействия, и менять их, когда они уже сформированы, почти невозможно.
3.	Работа по укреплению дисциплины начинается с мелочей. К примеру, недопустимо, чтобы подросток, первым закончивший есть, ушёл из столовой, не дождавшись остальных. Необходимо вовремя замечать и исправлять мелкие нарушения дисциплины. Если же дело дошло до крупных нарушений, воспитательное воздействие явно запоздало.
4.	Обращение ко всем сразу – это обращение ни к кому. Делая замечание, следует адресовать его к конкретному человеку. Остальные сами сделают соответствующие выводы, не  ожидаясь, когда вожатый обратиться к ним.
5.	Нельзя делать замечания лидеру в присутствии остальных. В паре ведущий-ведомый воздействуй на ведомого. Должна быть уверенность в том, что адресат выполнит твоё распоряжение и не начнет пререкаться, снижая тем самым авторитет взрослого. Если же есть необходимость воздействовать на вожака, этот разговор лучше провести индивидуально, по возможности создав     «численный перевес» взрослых.
6.	В любом случае, если у вожатого есть сомнение в том, что его распоряжение будет выполнено, его отдавать не следует.

РАБОТА С АГРЕССИВНЫМИ ДЕТЬМИ.
В лагере педагогам приходится достаточно часто сталкиваться с проблемой агрессивного поведения детей. Руководителю детского коллектива важно учитывать причины, возрастные особенности и типы проявления агрессии с целью прогнозирования конфликтных ситуаций и подготовки к ним.
      Агрессия личности может проявляться в виде:
1.	Физической агрессии - нападение (использование физической силы против другого лица).
2.	Косвенной агрессии (злобные шутки, сплетни, а также взрыв ярости, ненаправленный и неупорядоченный).
3.	Склонности к раздражению (готовность к проявлению при малейшем возбуждении вспыльчивости, резкости, грубости).
4.	Негативизма (оппозиционное поведение, направленное обычно против авторитета, руководства).
5.	Обиды (зависть и ненависть к окружающим, обусловленные чувством горечи, гнева на весь мир за действительные и мнимые страдания).
6.	Подозрительности (недоверия и осторожность по отношению к людям), основанной на убеждении, что окружающие намерены причинить вред.
7.	Вербальной агрессии (выражение негативных чувств через крик, визг, словесные угрозы, проклятия, ругань).
8.	Чувства вины (убеждения обследуемого в том, что он является плохим человеком, поступает неправильно, наличие у него угрызений совести).
На разных возрастных этапах проявление агрессивности у детей различно.
У детей 10-11 лет преобладает физическая агрессия. У подростков 12-13 лет наиболее выражены реакции негативизма            (оппозиционное поведение). Для 14-15-летних подростков в первую очередь свойственна вербальная агрессия (ссоры, крик, визг, угрозы, ругательства).
На силу агрессивных привычек влияет ряд факторов. С целью выбора правильной позиции надо их различать.
1.	Дети, которые часто сталкивались с гневом, враждебностью в свой адрес, сами реагируют агрессивно даже на небольшое раздражение.
2.	Частое достижение успеха путём агрессии приводит к  сильным атакующим привычкам. Если подросток привык добиваться успеха в отношениях устранением какого-либо препятствия силовым способом или каким-то образом за это вознаграждаться, выбранный способ взаимоотношений становиться преобладающим. Причём тенденция к враждебности может не зависеть от ситуаций, провоцирующих на агрессию и не провоцирующих.
3.	Культурные и субкультурные нормы.

Кроме того, рассматривая детскую агрессию, необходимо учитывать роль темперамента, то есть врожденные свойства человеческой личности, такие, как импульсивность, интенсивность поведенческих реакций, высокий уровень активности и независимости, могут оказать существенное влияние на развитие агрессивности ребёнка.
Так, например, независимые дети особо ярко сопротивляются групповому давлению, стремясь к самовыражению.
Занимаясь с агрессивным ребёнком, важно учитывать то, что его поведение нельзя однозначно считать «плохим».
Агрессия выполняет защитную функцию в критической ситуации. Поскольку агрессивное поведение чаще наблюдается в критические возрастные периоды, его проявления свидетельствует о том, что ребенку стало сложнее переживать любую трудную ситуацию. Таким образом, периоды выраженной агрессивности случаются даже у здоровых, нормально воспитываемых детей.
Распространёнными методами детской агрессии считаются следующие:
1.	Игнорирование агрессивной тенденции, не фиксирование на ней внимания окружающих.
2.	Включение агрессивного действия в контекст полезной деятельности и придание ему нового социально приемлемого, эмоционально наполненного смысла. Этим обеспечивается возможность разрядки агрессивных тенденций без ущерба для отношений с окружающими. (Участие в спортивных состязаниях, трудное поручение в походе, «конкурс крикунов».)
3.	Установление запрета на агрессивные действия ребенка (не разрешать проявлять агрессию). Например - отрядное правило: «У нас нельзя обзывать друг друга».
4.	Активное подключение психолога для специальной поведенческой коррекции в случае крайней агрессивности ребёнка разрушительного поведения. 
Более   подробно   с   темой   можно   познакомиться   в   книге  Л. М. Семенюк. Психологические особенности агрессивного поведения подростков и условия его «коррекции». - М.: Воронеж, 1996, 96 с.
Можно использовать следующие игры на снятие агрессии:
1.	Предложите ребятам нарисовать на листах бумаги портрет человека, к которому они питают агрессивные намерения или написать его имя корявыми, некрасивыми буквами. Когда это будет сделано, попросите всех одновременно разорвать и скомкать свои листы и бросить их в корзину с мусором.
2.	Вожатый предлагает собрать фигуру из всего плохого, злого и агрессивного, что есть в каждом члене группы. Участники по очереди отдают на общее дело свои когти, зубы, шипы, жало, перепончатые крылья и т.  п. Существо, получающееся в итоге, целиком состоит из угловатого, кусающего, карябающего. Затем, путем одновременного нажатия кнопок, осуществляется старт стула с сидящим на нем воплощением агрессивных поползновений группы в межзвездное пространство, где оно и канет навеки в пучину забвения. Можно придумать различные способы уничтожения этого чудовища.

Дети с повышенной активностью.

	Самые шумные и подвижные, легковозбудимые и невнимательные – эти дети, несмотря на свою активность и тягу к общению, трудно приспосабливаются к новой среде и к новым людям. В свою очередь, и окружающие нелегко приспосабливаются к ним. Трудности адаптации таких ребят связаны с несоблюдением лагерного режима, дерзостью и озорством, упрямством и несговорчивостью, эмоциональными перепадами в настроении, обидчивостью и впечатлительностью. Руководители детских коллективов часто называют их «неуправляемыми». И это можно понять. Гиперактивные, эмоционально неустойчивые дети действительно трудно поддаются контролю и не выносят давления.
	Подавлять чрезмерную активность ребят или лишать их возможности много двигаться было бы слишком сурово и неэффективно. Более целесообразно канализировать энергию в нужное русло.
	Подвижным, непоседливым детям нравятся спортивные игры, где ждать недолго и действия быстрые (футбол, каратэ, спортивные эстафеты). Им может быть приятно выполнять  поручения, где требуются ловкость и быстрота (отрядные «связные»).
	Часто упускаемый организаторами момент – энергичные ребята как бы занимают много места. Это важно учитывать, выбирая помещение для группового занятия или работы. Нехватка пространства провоцирует неспокойных детей на конфликты с рядом располагающимися.
	Кроме того, важно помнить, что «сидячие» занятия или, например, поездки нужно прерывать с целью разминки. Так, гиперактивный ребенок может реализовать свою потребность в движении и высвободить энергию приемлемым способом. Не всегда удается направлять гиперактивных детей, используя лишь слова. Есть риск быть не услышанным. Поэтому важные наставления полезно сопровождать легким, негрубым прикосновением.
	Если говорить, смотря ребенку в глаза и придерживая за плечо или за руку, он поймет, что сообщение следует выслушать.
	Что касается соблюдения режима, то подвижному и невнимательному ребенку необходимо ясно и точно донести сведения о распорядке дня, убедиться, что он их запомнил. За несколько минут до смены деятельности об этом нужно предупредить, чтобы у ребенка был запас времени для переключения.
	Если же такие  ребята все же не выполняют каких-либо значимых требований, важно настойчиво и последовательно напоминать об обязательности их выполнения. Рано или поздно терпение будет вознаграждено.
	Чтобы не возникало проблем с эмоциональными перепадами у впечатлительных детей, взрослые должны беречь их от перегрузок и учитывать обостренную чувствительность возбудимых ребят к внешним раздражителям: шуму, свету, запахам, эмоционально насыщенным событиям.
	Рекомендуется вовремя замечать, когда ребенок утомлен, и ограждать его от лишних впечатлений, уменьшить возбуждение, предоставляя возможность отдохнуть или отвлечься. 

Особенности организации жизнедеятельности временных коллективов детей младшего школьного возраста.

	Проблемы адаптации детей 6-8 лет непосредственно связаны с их возрастными особенностями. Так как дети младшего возраста нуждаются в большом внимании вожатого, поэтому необходимо:
	Уменьшить численность отряда;
	Или увеличить количество взрослых, работающих с группой (на 10 детей – один взрослый).
Следует изменить распорядок дня за счет увеличения времени, отведенного на отдых и внутриотрядные дела.
Необходимо учитывать особенности работоспособности и концентрации внимания таких детей – лучше, если однообразные занятия не будут превышать временного интервала 25-30 минут. Кроме того, младшим детям рекомендована частая смена деятельности.
	В соответствии с возрастными потребностями у детей 6-8 лет может быть увеличено время на индивидуальные занятия, постольку длительные общегрупповые игры и дела вызывают у них утомление или чрезмерное возбуждение. По этой же причине эти мероприятия следует проводить в первой половине дня, не нагружать вечерние часы.
	Нередки для возраста 6-8 лет ночные страхи и появление энуреза как реакции на стресс. Такие проблемы также требуют вмешательства специалистов – врача и психолога. Воспитатель же может помочь ребенку, рассказав что-то приятное и успокаивающее перед сном, просто побыть рядом в это время. Для преодоления страхов хорошими терапевтическими играми являются игры «в прятки» и «Жмурки», рисование на тему «Страх» и «Как я побеждаю страх».
	За основу работы со  страхом можно взять принцип символического отреагирования. В качестве его форм могут быть использованы сочинения – сказки, рисование на тему «Страх» и «Как я побеждаю страх». Выбор сказки является адекватным, так как «период сказки» существует у детей от 4 до 8 лет, в котором они верят, что сказка является реальностью.
	Сказка, являясь фактором социализации, предлагает ребенку смыслы на различных уровнях, выраженные в обобщенной форме, помогает ребенку «открывать мир своего бессознательного», приводит в порядок свои чувства, т.  е. Ее терапевтический эффект определен тем, что она позволяет отреагировать неосознаваемые проблемы, не травмируя ребенка.
	У младших детей чаще наблюдается отсутствие навыков общения. Это является барьером для взаимодействия с другими детьми. Навыки такого общения можно сформировать с помощью игры в небольших группах (5-8 человек) или обратиться к детскому психологу за поведенческой психокоррекцией.

----------


## Натали5

МИКСЕРЫ -  ИГРЫ (УПРАЖНЕНИЯ)  ДЛЯ ПОДНЯТИЯ НАСТРОЕНИЯ,
СНЯТИЯ ПСИХОЛОГИЧЕСКОГО БАРЬЕРА, ЗНАКОМСТВА

ГУСЕНИЦА
Группа становится в линию. Каждый из группы подает свою руку заднему. Для этого играющие расставляют ноги на ширину плеч и подают руку назад между своих ног. При этом каждый также берет руку стоящего впереди. Группа начинает двигаться назад. При этом задний начинает ложиться на пол. Группа двигается назад до тех пор, пока все не лягут на пол. Затем группе предлагается вернуться в исходное положение в обратном порядке.

ОБУВНАЯ ФАБРИКА

Все снимают обувь и кладут ее в центр круга, каждый участник надевает два разных ботинка и пытается поставить ногу рядом с ногой обутую в парную обувь.

ЭТО МОЙ НОС

Что вы ответите человеку, который указывает на свой локоть  и говорит: «Это мой нос?» Ну, вы можете показать на свою голову и сказать «Это мой локоть?» Тогда он, возможно, покажет мне свою ступню и скажет «Это моя голова!» Это новая игра и тест на координацию рук и глаз, который показывает, на сколько долго вы можете продержаться, называя части тела, которые только что показал ваш партнер, и в то же время, указывает на другую часть своего тела.

ИГРЫ

Теневой вождь. Один из играющих выходит из комнаты. Остальные члены команды выбирают «вождя», который задает группе любые движения и меняет их через некоторое время. Задача вошедшего определить «вождя». В случает удачи «вождь» сам выходит за дверь и игра повторяется с новым «вождем».

НИКОГДА

Члены группы открывают ладони и по очереди говорят:  «Я никогда не…(делал чего-либо)».  Тот, кто делал предложенное действие – загибает палец. Игра хорошо помогает при знакомстве.

ЗООПАРК
Члены группы встают в круг и держат друг друга под руки. Ведущий каждому говорит название животного. После этого ведущий громко называет одно из имен. Ребята с эти именем должны поджать ноги. Остальные должны удержать их. Лучший эффект достигается при большом количестве одного из них.
УЗЕЛКИ
Группа встает в круг и вытягивает руки в центр. После случайного сцепления рук, группе предлагается развернуться в круг так, чтобы рядом стояли люди со сцепленными руками.

ФРУКТЫ
Группа встает в круг. Каждый выбирает себе название фрукта на первую букву своего имени. Предлагается обмен фразами типа «Яблоко любит апельсин». После этого «апельсин» должен назвать новую пару. Если этого не происходит и ведущий успевает коснуться «апельсина», то они меняются местами.

ТУТТИ-ФРУТТИ
Команда делится на два или бол  ее фронтов и выбирает себе имя – фрукт.   Один человек стоит в центре   и рассказывает   какую-либо историю.  Как только он использует 


20

одно из названий фронтов, члены этого фронта должны поменяться друг с другом. Если произносится «Тутти-фрутти», то все члены всех фронтов должны поменяться местами.

ПАЛОЧКА
Команда садится в круг и начинает передавать по кругу какой-то предмет, зажав его различными частями тела, меняя их. При падении игра начинается сначала.

БАРАБАНЧИКИ
Группа садится в круг. Члены группы кладут свои ладони на колени к соседям с двух сторон. Группа начинает хлопки в определенную сторону – рука за рукой, в том порядке, как они лежат на коленях. При двойном ударе направление сменяется на противоположное. Тот, кто ошибся – убирает руку.

УБИЙЦА
Группа стоит в кругу. Руки сцеплены за спиной. При этом левая рука согнута в локте и держит правую руку соседа слева. Ведущий, обходя круг снаружи, незаметно выбирает «убийцу», дотрагиваясь до его плеча. «Убийца» жмет руку соседа  N раз. Сосед жмет   следующему N-1 раз и т.д. Тот, кто получает одно, последнее, рукопожатие, считается убитым и выходит из круга. Задача группы – единогласно определить «убийцу». При неудачной попытке – «убийца» посылает новый «импульс».

МОНСТР
«Ваша задача состоит в том, чтобы переправить всю команду от этой линии до той. При этом все стартуют одновременно по команде ведущего. Причем одномоментно вся группы может иметь пять точек качания с землей».

«НОГИ В РУКИ»
Группа становится в линию. Каждый кладет одну руку на плечо стоящего впереди и поднимает одну ногу. Второй рукой задние подхватывают ногу передних. Задача – пропрыгать без разрыва определенное расстояние.

«ХИ-ХИ, ХА-ХА»
Группа стоит в кругу и синхронно делает движения руками и произносит» «Хи-хи-хи-хи-хи, ха-ха-ха-ха-ха», уменьшая счет от 5 до 1.


ИГРЫ НА ПОНИМАНИЕ И СПЛОЧЕНИЕ

ГОМЕОСТАТ
Эта игра помогает осознать силу группового единства. По команде ведущего все участники выкидывают на пальцах какое-либо число. Можно провести несколько тестов еще. Варианты: по команде все начинают показывать друг на друга. Выигрывают те, кто оказался парой. Или все прыгают в одну сторону. Выигрывает большинство тех, кто прыгнул на одинаковый градус.
За веселым соревнованием стоит отработка «чувства плеча», умения предугадывать каждый шаг своего партнера.

ПАРЫ
Каждая пара берет по одному листку бумаги, встает лицом друг к другу и, прижимая лист лбами с двух сторон, руки заводит за спину, в таком положении пары должны произвольно передвигаться по помещению (можно под музыку). Разговаривать нельзя.
Главная задача участников – найти каналы интуитивного понимания партнера, которое всем нам необходимо в жизни среди людей.


 21


ГРАЖДАНСКАЯ ОБОРОНА
Все участники прогуливаются по комнате, ведущий выкрикивает фразу, сообщающую об опасности. Например: "Внимание!". На вас напали пещерные львы (хулиганы, римские легионы, вирусы гриппа, маленькие зелененькие человечки, угрызения совести, зевота и т.п.) После сигнала опасности участники игры должны собраться в тесную группу, спрятав слабых в середину, а затем произнести фразу: «Дадим отпор… (пещерным львам и т.п.) Потом группа опять разбредается по комнате и игра продолжается.

МУХА
Все участники воображают перед собой квадрат, разделенный на 9 клеток. В центре находится муха, движением которой мы будем по очереди управлять. Своим приказом ее можно перемещать либо по оси «вверх-вниз», либо по оси «вправо-влево» на одну клетку. Ходы делаем по очереди, и проигрывает тот, после чьего хода муха окажется выведенной за пределы игрового поля. Нельзя делать «обратные ходы».

ОСТРОВА
У каждого есть свой «остров» – газета. Периодически наступает «выходной», и все гуляют по своей территории. Ведущий «отбирает» по несколько островов, жители должны искать себе другой остров. В заключение идет обсуждение: как вас приняли на другом острове, не оттолкнули ли, пригласили ли сами и т.п. 
Обязательно  стоит обратить внимание на тех, кому не предлагали присоединиться на другом острове. Сумейте корректно перейти к подобным ситуациям в жизни: не чаще ли мы готовы оказывать помощь, поддержку тем, кто нам нравится, кто нам симпатичен, и не способны ли мы «не замечать» проблем тех, кого относится к «гадким утятам» и т.п.

Вариант того же: кладется два покрывала, задача – всем разместиться, не падая и не заступая за эти покрывала. Затем задача усложняется: покрывала складываются вдвое, втрое и т.п.  В середине упражнения кого-то поражает глухота, слепота, немота. При обсуждении говорится, что каждый сделал для того, чтобы другие не упали, о чем он думал (о себе, о других, ни о чем) и т.д.

ПРИСОЕДИНИСЬ К ДРУГОМУ
Работа в паре. У одного – установка «присоединиться», у другого – «не принять. «Присоединяющийся» через улыбку, прикосновение, взгляд и т.п.
Все как в жизни, это понимает каждый участник, и логичным будет перейти после упражнения к разговору о том, что именно дает нам возможность найти путь к «сердцу», «душе» другого, порой совсем чужого, человека: умение улыбаться? А может, умение понять состояние, внутреннее настроение этого «другого»?


РУКОПОЖАТИЕ
Выбирается водящий, который выходит за дверь. В это время каждому дается задание приготовиться через рукопожатие передать какое-либо чувство к водящему (любовь, злость, ненависть, боязнь и т.п.) По пожатию руки водящий должен догадаться о чувствах к нему.
Данное упражнение вызывает интерес ребят к различным формам выражения чувств, в том числе через рукопожатие.


ИСПОРЧЕННЫЙ ВИДЕОМАГНИТОФОН
Участники садятся в кругу. Дается задание – передать эмоциональное состояние, используя   только   невербальные средства.   Состояние передает один участник участник

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
ИГРЫ НА ЗНАКОМСТВО

ПОСМОТРИ-КА НА МЕНЯ
Эта игра позволяет детям быстро запомнить друг друга внешне. Все становятся в круг, и вожатый дает задание: через одну минуту построиться в линию по цвету глаз. Справа налево, от темных к светлым. Как только ребята выполнили первое задание, они снова становятся в круг, чтобы лучше видеть друг друга, и им дается второе задание: построиться в линию по преобладающим цветам в одежде, слева направо, от более светлых цветов — к более темным. Далее конкурсы переходят к   шуточным - по величине ушей, длине носков, шнурков, длине волос и ресниц. Проявляйте фантазию!

ИСТОРИЯ
Вожатые делят отряд на две команды, используя любой вариант разбивки. Определяется время для выполнения первого задания (например, 5 минут). За это время каждая команда сочиняет о себе историю, используя реальные данные. Например: "Мы живем в Туле, Казани и Москве. Дома у нас 9 собак, 14 кошек, 2 попугая и 1 черепаха. Трех наших мам зовут Ольгами, а еще у нас два папы по имени Саша" и т.д. По истечении назначенного времени каждая команда выбирает рассказчика, и он команды как бы меняются местами, то есть команда "А" рассказывает про команду "Б" и наоборот. Побеждает та команда, которая допустит меньшее количество ошибок.

БЕЛКА
В отрядной комнате ставятся две скамьи — друг напротив друга. Отряд рассаживается на них произвольно. Затем вожатый говорит: "Прошу сесть на правую скамью тех, кто любит эстрадную музыку, а на левую — тех, кто любит классику." Ребята переходят на ту скамью, которая им подходит. Затем вожатый снова дает какое-либо задание, и дети снова пересаживаются. Таким образом, вожатый может выяснить интересы детей, задавая интересующие его вопросы. Игра рассчитана на ребят 11–13 лет и проводится в последние дни организационного периода.

ВЕСЕЛЫЕ НОЖКИ
Все участники становятся в круг, ведущий включает музыку, и показывает ребятам определенную композицию движений, выполняемых ногами. Дети повторяют движения. Затем музыка выключается, и все начинают выполнять движения чуть быстрее, чем раньше. Тот, кто запутался, вытягивает карточку с заданием и выполняет его. Затем игра продолжается еще быстрее до тех пор, пока не останется 1 человек, выполняющий упражнения быстрее всех. Запутавшиеся игроки после выполнения заданий выбывают из игры. 
Игра проводится с детьми младшего возраста.

ИМЯ В ЦЕНТРЕ
Во время дискотеки танцующие образуют круг. В его центр по очереди вызываются, например, все Саши или все Лены. Круг начинает скандировать их имена в так музыке. Так до тех пор, пока все имена не побудут в центре. Таким образом, каждый ребенок получает возможность «показаться в первый день и узнать, как зовут его соседа.

                                                         БИНГО
Играющие образуют два круга. Один в другом, с равным количеством человек. Круги вращаются в разные стороны под слова: «Мой лохматый серый песик у окна сидит Мой лохматый серый песик на меня глядит. Бинго, Бинго,  - да, Бинго звать его. Слово Бинго произносится отдельно по буквам, причем на каждую букву, стоящую во внешнем кругу, ударяют в ладоши  стоящих во внутреннем. На каждую букву нового человека. Последняя буква О говорится протяжно, и последние слова «Да, Бинго звать его!», пара произносит вместе, держась за руки. После чего представляются друг другу по именам.  Так до тех пор, пока все не перезнакомятся. 

КОЗА
Играющие образуют круг. В центре – водящий. Он выбирает себе пару из круга под слова: 
«Шел козел по лесу, по лесу, по лесу,
Нашел себе принцессу, принцессу, принцессу».
Далее они начинают выполнять различные движения под декламирование круга: 
«Давай, коза, попрыгаем, попрыгаем, попрыгаем,
И ножками подрыгаем, подрыгаем, подрыгаем,
И ручками похлопаем, похлопаем, похлопаем.
И ножками потопаем, потопаем, потопаем.
Давай с тобой покружимся, покружимся, покружимся,
И навсегда подружимся, подружимся, подружимся!»
Идет знакомство. Пара расходится, приглашая ребят из круга, игра продолжается. Теперь в кругу – две пары. И так далее, пока все пары не встанут в круг.
    ДРУЖБА
Играющие встают по тройкам в затылок друг другу, образуя круг. За кругом находятся два ведущих (если круг большой – две пары ведущих). Ведущие, обходя круг, выбирают одного из любой тройки, знакомятся с ним, встают новой тройкой в круг. Освободившиеся два человека становятся ведущими. Игра продолжается.
 СУЕТА СУЕТ
Всем участникам раздаются карточки, которые разделены на 9-16 клеточек. В каждой клеточке записано свое задание. Суть одна: записать на клеточку имя человека, который (тут простор для вашей фантазии): любит рыбу; держит дома собаку; любит звезды. Чем неожиданней будет задание, тем лучше. Можно заложить в эту карточку то, что нужно вам. Например: выявить любителей рисования, пения, игры на гитаре. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее и точнее соберет имена.
СНЕЖНЫЙ КОМ
 Играющие  сидят в кругу. Первый называет свое имя. Второй называет имя  первого и свое имя. Третий называет два предыдущих и свое. И так далее, пока первый не назовет имена всех сидящих в круге. Игру можно усложнить, называя имена с середины, с конца. 
                                                                   БИЛЕТИКИ
Играющие образуют два круга. Девушки – внутренний, юноши – внешний, и встают лицом друг к другу, образуя пары. Внутренний круг – это билетики, внешний – пассажиры. В центре стоит безбилетник – «заяц». По команде ведущего: «Поехали!» круги начинают вращаться в разные стороны.
Ведущий кричит: «Контролер!» Билетики остаются на местах, а пассажиры должны найти свою пару. «Заяц» хватает тот билетик, который ему понравился. Пассажир, оставшийся без билета, становится водящим – «зайцем. При встрече «билетик» и пассажир» знакомятся. Через некоторое время пассажир может ловить не только свой, но и любой понравившийся ему билетик. Игру можно сопровождать музыкой.

ФИГУРЫ
Играющие становятся в круг. Внутри круга натягивается веревка, за которую все держатся двумя руками. Ведущий объясняет, что необходимо, закрыв глаза, не размыкать, построить квадрат (равносторонний треугольник), используя только устные переговоры. Сообщается также, что игра – на пространственное воображение и внимательность. Во время игры, когда идет перестроение, ведущий наблюдает, кто  из ребят  выступает в  роли  организатора
перемещений. Из наблюдений можно сделать вывод о сплоченности группы, ее организованности, выявить организаторов.

ПАЛЬЧИКИ
Играющие сидят на стульях. Ведущий показывает несколько пальцев на руки, и ровно столько человек  должны подняться. Ведущий проигрывает несколько комбинаций (2, 6, 1, 5…), наблюдая при этом, кто чаще всех встает. Эти люди (их обычно по 3-4), так называемая «совесть» этой группы, т.е. которым в оргпериод можно что-нибудь поручить, найти у них поддержку.

ДЕЛАЙ РАЗ, ДЕЛАЙ ДВА
Играющие стоят за стульями. По команде ведущего «Делай раз!» они должны поднять стулья и опустить их, но одновременно (без дополнительной команды ведущего). Важно заметить того человека, который самый первый скомандует «3-4 или «опустили. Это – лидер-организатор.

ИГРЫ-ЗНАКОМСТВА, ИГРЫ-ТАНЦЫ

ПЕРО ЖАР-ПТИЦЫ
При входе на вечер каждый может вытянуть перо, приносящее счастливый билет (приз, лотерею, подарок), перо-задание, которое нужно выполнить по ходу вечера, перо-фант, т.е.  нужно отдать для розыгрыша какую-нибудь вещь или предмет.

ПОД СЧАСТЛИВОЙ ЗВЕЗДОЙ
Звезды больших и малых величин с номерами и без них могут служить как для оформления зала так и для проведения различных конкурсов. Например, таких:
1.	После окончания какого-либо танца объявляется номер «счастливой звезды», и та пара, которая оказалась под ней или близко к этой звезде, либо награждается, либо заказывает любую танцевальную композицию.
2.	После окончания танца объявляются номера звезд, и партнеры с партнерами меняются друг с другом или меняются все пары.
3.	На некоторых звездах могут быть изображены знаки Зодиака. По сигналу ведущего люди, родившиеся под тем или иным знаком, собираются вместе и исполняют коллективный танец.
4.	На некоторых звездах наклеены фотографии известных звезд – оказавшиеся под такими звездами пары могут получить приз или заказать музыка для следующего танца, если правильно ответят на вопрос, касающийся творчества той или иной «звезды».

ЛИСТЫ КАЛЕНДАРЯ
Каждому приходящему на вечер вручается листок календаря. Девушкам – с четными числами,  юношам – с нечетными. По ходу вечера его участники выполняют следующие задания:
•	Собраться по месяцам, выполнить задание – продекламировать свой месяц. Все слова в   рекламе должны начинаться с буквы месяца. Например: «декабрь» - долгожданный, детский, домашний и т.д.
•	Собраться по дням недели, выполнить задание – вспомнить песни (как можно больше) о своем дне недели; если таких нет, то придумать один куплет;
•	Сформировать команду из 12 сред, 12 четвергов, 12 пятниц. Познакомиться друг с другом и представить живую картину на тему: «У природы нет плохой погоды»
•	Составить сложное число, например, 17 12 465
•	Найти «вчерашний день»
•	Собраться по числам – четным и нечетным.
•	СУДЬЯ-ЗВОНОК
•	Ведущий заводит будильник на определенное время и предлагает участникам вечера принять участие в разнообразных конкурсах. Например: в танцевальном, песенном, художественном и т.д. Если во время исполнения прозвучит звонок будильника, этот участник объявляется победителем. 
•	
•	АВТОГРАФ
•	Конкурс проводится в течение в сего вечера. Человек (или команда), получивший больше всего автографов с пожеланиями, награждается.
•	
•	ПУТАНИЦА
•	Парам необходимо исполнить танец под другую музыку, мелодии по ходу исполнения могут меняться несколько раз.
•	
•	АССОЦИАЦИЯ ФРАЗ-ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ.
•	От пары к паре передается поздравление, каждая фраза которого начинается с последнего слова. Например: мы рады вас видеть. Видеть хорошее можно во всем. Во всем помогаем друг другу и т.п. 
•	
•	ТЕЗКИ  - В КРУГ
•	Во время общего танца в центр круга приглашаются ребята с одинаковыми именами, они хором скандируют свое имя, потом их сменяют ребята с редким именами. Таким образом, все ребята побывают в центре круга. 
•	
•	РУЧЕЕК
•	Это хорошо знакомая народная игра поможет парам найти друг друга. Во время течения ручейка по сигналу ведущего ребята разбиваются по парам и танцуют под медленную музыку.
•	
•	АЗБУКА
•	Каждый участник получает букву алфавита. По сигналу ведущего, произносящего то или иное слово, буквы собираются в слова или даже в целые предложения.

----------

Петухова Ольга (22.12.2021)

----------


## Натали5

ИГРЫ НА ЗНАКОМСТВО

ПОСМОТРИ-КА НА МЕНЯ
Эта игра позволяет детям быстро запомнить друг друга внешне. Все становятся в круг, и вожатый дает задание: через одну минуту построиться в линию по цвету глаз. Справа налево, от темных к светлым. Как только ребята выполнили первое задание, они снова становятся в круг, чтобы лучше видеть друг друга, и им дается второе задание: построиться в линию по преобладающим цветам в одежде, слева направо, от более светлых цветов — к более темным. Далее конкурсы переходят к   шуточным - по величине ушей, длине носков, шнурков, длине волос и ресниц. Проявляйте фантазию!

ИСТОРИЯ
Вожатые делят отряд на две команды, используя любой вариант разбивки. Определяется время для выполнения первого задания (например, 5 минут). За это время каждая команда сочиняет о себе историю, используя реальные данные. Например: "Мы живем в Туле, Казани и Москве. Дома у нас 9 собак, 14 кошек, 2 попугая и 1 черепаха. Трех наших мам зовут Ольгами, а еще у нас два папы по имени Саша" и т.д. По истечении назначенного времени каждая команда выбирает рассказчика, и он команды как бы меняются местами, то есть команда "А" рассказывает про команду "Б" и наоборот. Побеждает та команда, которая допустит меньшее количество ошибок.

БЕЛКА
В отрядной комнате ставятся две скамьи — друг напротив друга. Отряд рассаживается на них произвольно. Затем вожатый говорит: "Прошу сесть на правую скамью тех, кто любит эстрадную музыку, а на левую — тех, кто любит классику." Ребята переходят на ту скамью, которая им подходит. Затем вожатый снова дает какое-либо задание, и дети снова пересаживаются. Таким образом, вожатый может выяснить интересы детей, задавая интересующие его вопросы. Игра рассчитана на ребят 11–13 лет и проводится в последние дни организационного периода.

ВЕСЕЛЫЕ НОЖКИ
Все участники становятся в круг, ведущий включает музыку, и показывает ребятам определенную композицию движений, выполняемых ногами. Дети повторяют движения. Затем музыка выключается, и все начинают выполнять движения чуть быстрее, чем раньше. Тот, кто запутался, вытягивает карточку с заданием и выполняет его. Затем игра продолжается еще быстрее до тех пор, пока не останется 1 человек, выполняющий упражнения быстрее всех. Запутавшиеся игроки после выполнения заданий выбывают из игры. 
Игра проводится с детьми младшего возраста.

ИМЯ В ЦЕНТРЕ
Во время дискотеки танцующие образуют круг. В его центр по очереди вызываются, например, все Саши или все Лены. Круг начинает скандировать их имена в так музыке. Так до тех пор, пока все имена не побудут в центре. Таким образом, каждый ребенок получает возможность «показаться в первый день и узнать, как зовут его соседа.

                                                         БИНГО
Играющие образуют два круга. Один в другом, с равным количеством человек. Круги вращаются в разные стороны под слова: «Мой лохматый серый песик у окна сидит Мой лохматый серый песик на меня глядит. Бинго, Бинго,  - да, Бинго звать его. Слово Бинго произносится отдельно по буквам, причем на каждую букву, стоящую во внешнем кругу, ударяют в ладоши  стоящих во внутреннем. На каждую букву нового человека. Последняя буква О говорится протяжно, и последние слова «Да, Бинго звать его!», пара произносит вместе, держась за руки. После чего представляются друг другу по именам.  Так до тех пор, пока все не перезнакомятся. 

КОЗА
Играющие образуют круг. В центре – водящий. Он выбирает себе пару из круга под слова: 
«Шел козел по лесу, по лесу, по лесу,
Нашел себе принцессу, принцессу, принцессу».
Далее они начинают выполнять различные движения под декламирование круга: 
«Давай, коза, попрыгаем, попрыгаем, попрыгаем,
И ножками подрыгаем, подрыгаем, подрыгаем,
И ручками похлопаем, похлопаем, похлопаем.
И ножками потопаем, потопаем, потопаем.
Давай с тобой покружимся, покружимся, покружимся,
И навсегда подружимся, подружимся, подружимся!»
Идет знакомство. Пара расходится, приглашая ребят из круга, игра продолжается. Теперь в кругу – две пары. И так далее, пока все пары не встанут в круг.
    ДРУЖБА
Играющие встают по тройкам в затылок друг другу, образуя круг. За кругом находятся два ведущих (если круг большой – две пары ведущих). Ведущие, обходя круг, выбирают одного из любой тройки, знакомятся с ним, встают новой тройкой в круг. Освободившиеся два человека становятся ведущими. Игра продолжается.
 СУЕТА СУЕТ
Всем участникам раздаются карточки, которые разделены на 9-16 клеточек. В каждой клеточке записано свое задание. Суть одна: записать на клеточку имя человека, который (тут простор для вашей фантазии): любит рыбу; держит дома собаку; любит звезды. Чем неожиданней будет задание, тем лучше. Можно заложить в эту карточку то, что нужно вам. Например: выявить любителей рисования, пения, игры на гитаре. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее и точнее соберет имена.
СНЕЖНЫЙ КОМ
 Играющие  сидят в кругу. Первый называет свое имя. Второй называет имя  первого и свое имя. Третий называет два предыдущих и свое. И так далее, пока первый не назовет имена всех сидящих в круге. Игру можно усложнить, называя имена с середины, с конца. 
                                                                   БИЛЕТИКИ
Играющие образуют два круга. Девушки – внутренний, юноши – внешний, и встают лицом друг к другу, образуя пары. Внутренний круг – это билетики, внешний – пассажиры. В центре стоит безбилетник – «заяц». По команде ведущего: «Поехали!» круги начинают вращаться в разные стороны.
Ведущий кричит: «Контролер!» Билетики остаются на местах, а пассажиры должны найти свою пару. «Заяц» хватает тот билетик, который ему понравился. Пассажир, оставшийся без билета, становится водящим – «зайцем. При встрече «билетик» и пассажир» знакомятся. Через некоторое время пассажир может ловить не только свой, но и любой понравившийся ему билетик. Игру можно сопровождать музыкой.

ФИГУРЫ
Играющие становятся в круг. Внутри круга натягивается веревка, за которую все держатся двумя руками. Ведущий объясняет, что необходимо, закрыв глаза, не размыкать, построить квадрат (равносторонний треугольник), используя только устные переговоры. Сообщается также, что игра – на пространственное воображение и внимательность. Во время игры, когда идет перестроение, ведущий наблюдает, кто  из ребят  выступает в  роли  организатора
перемещений. Из наблюдений можно сделать вывод о сплоченности группы, ее организованности, выявить организаторов.

ПАЛЬЧИКИ
Играющие сидят на стульях. Ведущий показывает несколько пальцев на руки, и ровно столько человек  должны подняться. Ведущий проигрывает несколько комбинаций (2, 6, 1, 5…), наблюдая при этом, кто чаще всех встает. Эти люди (их обычно по 3-4), так называемая «совесть» этой группы, т.е. которым в оргпериод можно что-нибудь поручить, найти у них поддержку.

ДЕЛАЙ РАЗ, ДЕЛАЙ ДВА
Играющие стоят за стульями. По команде ведущего «Делай раз!» они должны поднять стулья и опустить их, но одновременно (без дополнительной команды ведущего). Важно заметить того человека, который самый первый скомандует «3-4 или «опустили. Это – лидер-организатор.

ИГРЫ-ЗНАКОМСТВА, ИГРЫ-ТАНЦЫ

ПЕРО ЖАР-ПТИЦЫ
При входе на вечер каждый может вытянуть перо, приносящее счастливый билет (приз, лотерею, подарок), перо-задание, которое нужно выполнить по ходу вечера, перо-фант, т.е.  нужно отдать для розыгрыша какую-нибудь вещь или предмет.

ПОД СЧАСТЛИВОЙ ЗВЕЗДОЙ
Звезды больших и малых величин с номерами и без них могут служить как для оформления зала так и для проведения различных конкурсов. Например, таких:
1.	После окончания какого-либо танца объявляется номер «счастливой звезды», и та пара, которая оказалась под ней или близко к этой звезде, либо награждается, либо заказывает любую танцевальную композицию.
2.	После окончания танца объявляются номера звезд, и партнеры с партнерами меняются друг с другом или меняются все пары.
3.	На некоторых звездах могут быть изображены знаки Зодиака. По сигналу ведущего люди, родившиеся под тем или иным знаком, собираются вместе и исполняют коллективный танец.
4.	На некоторых звездах наклеены фотографии известных звезд – оказавшиеся под такими звездами пары могут получить приз или заказать музыка для следующего танца, если правильно ответят на вопрос, касающийся творчества той или иной «звезды».

ЛИСТЫ КАЛЕНДАРЯ
Каждому приходящему на вечер вручается листок календаря. Девушкам – с четными числами,  юношам – с нечетными. По ходу вечера его участники выполняют следующие задания:
•	Собраться по месяцам, выполнить задание – продекламировать свой месяц. Все слова в   рекламе должны начинаться с буквы месяца. Например: «декабрь» - долгожданный, детский, домашний и т.д.
•	Собраться по дням недели, выполнить задание – вспомнить песни (как можно больше) о своем дне недели; если таких нет, то придумать один куплет;
•	Сформировать команду из 12 сред, 12 четвергов, 12 пятниц. Познакомиться друг с другом и представить живую картину на тему: «У природы нет плохой погоды»
•	Составить сложное число, например, 17 12 465
•	Найти «вчерашний день»
•	Собраться по числам – четным и нечетным.
•	СУДЬЯ-ЗВОНОК
•	Ведущий заводит будильник на определенное время и предлагает участникам вечера принять участие в разнообразных конкурсах. Например: в танцевальном, песенном, художественном и т.д. Если во время исполнения прозвучит звонок будильника, этот участник объявляется победителем. 
•	
•	АВТОГРАФ
•	Конкурс проводится в течение в сего вечера. Человек (или команда), получивший больше всего автографов с пожеланиями, награждается.
•	
•	ПУТАНИЦА
•	Парам необходимо исполнить танец под другую музыку, мелодии по ходу исполнения могут меняться несколько раз.
•	
•	АССОЦИАЦИЯ ФРАЗ-ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ.
•	От пары к паре передается поздравление, каждая фраза которого начинается с последнего слова. Например: мы рады вас видеть. Видеть хорошее можно во всем. Во всем помогаем друг другу и т.п. 
•	
•	ТЕЗКИ  - В КРУГ
•	Во время общего танца в центр круга приглашаются ребята с одинаковыми именами, они хором скандируют свое имя, потом их сменяют ребята с редким именами. Таким образом, все ребята побывают в центре круга. 
•	
•	РУЧЕЕК
•	Это хорошо знакомая народная игра поможет парам найти друг друга. Во время течения ручейка по сигналу ведущего ребята разбиваются по парам и танцуют под медленную музыку.
•	
•	АЗБУКА
•	Каждый участник получает букву алфавита. По сигналу ведущего, произносящего то или иное слово, буквы собираются в слова или даже в целые предложения.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Сбрасываю план работы летней площадки при РДК в 2008 году. 
Подсказка по призам. Учитывая бедственное материальное положение всех учреждений культуры, этот совет, думаю, будет к месту. 
На открытии площадки мы сообщаем ребятам, что на нашей площадке работает магазин. Купить товар в этом магазине вы можете только за жетоны, которые будете получать за победы в мероприятиях, проходящих здесь. Поэтому от вашей активности будет зависить количество призов. Таким образом мы активизируем детей на систематическое посещение летней площадки и экономим призы, потому что магазин будет открывать свои двери дляч посетителей 2 раза в месяц.

ПЛАН
работы летней площадки «Солнечный городок»


ИЮНЬ

1	Познавательная программа «Символика Кубани»
2	Конкурс рисунков
3	Развлекательно-игровая программа «Клёвый праздник»
4	«В стране мульти-пульти»  киносеанс для детей
5	«Что за прелесть эти сказки!»(Мир героев А.С.Пушкина )
6	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
7	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки»
8	Игра-путешествие «На волшебном поезде»
9	Час отгадывания кроссвордов
10	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
11	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки»
12	Спортивная встреча между командами по «Воздушному футболу»
13	«Красная книга-крик природы о помощи» (Знание детьми Красной книги)
14	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
15	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки»
16	Конкурс рисунков «Жизнь без никотина»
17	Игра «Прятки»
18	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
19	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки»

ИЮЛЬ

1	Игра конкурс «Веселые поварята»
2	День инсценирование сказок
3	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
4	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки»
5	Фольклорно-игровая программа «Вечер в деревне»
6	Игровая программа «Ловись рыбка большая и маленькая»
7	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
8	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки»
9	«Я, ты, он, она -вместе дружная семья» -спортивный праздник
10	Беседа «Привычки и здоровье»
11	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
12	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки»
13	Игра  «Самый умный» 
14	«Супердевочка» (КВН для девочек)
15	«Лужайка-поиграй-ка »
16	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки»
17	Супермальчик (КВН для мальчиков)

АВГУСТ

1	Турнир  шашечников
2	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
3	Творческая мастерская
4	Игра «Что? Где? Когда?»
5	Беседа «Вредные привычки»
6	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
7	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки»
8	День физкультурника «Велопробег»
9	«Вода, вода - кругом вода» Развлекательно-игровая программа
10	«Лужайка-поиграй-ка»
11	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки
12	Спортивная встреча по «Воздушному хоккею»
13	Беседа «Все о геральдике»
14	Лужайка «Поиграй-ка»
15	Творческая мастерская «Очумелые ручки
16	Биологическая викторина «Три клада у природы есть…»
17	День летних именинников 
18	Закрытие летней площадки

----------

Петухова Ольга (22.12.2021)

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

БЕЛГОРОДСКИЙ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫЙ
ЦЕНТР НАРОДНОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА

Ах, лето красное!

Приложение к методическим рекомендациям 
по работе с детьми и подростками в летний период 


Сборник содержит методические материалы и описание эстафет: спортивных и игровых. Материалы сборника могут быть использованы в качестве составной части при разработке сценариев фестивалей и культурно-спортивных праздников для детской и смешанной аудитории.
Сборник может представлять интерес для режиссеров-постановщиков культурно-массовых мероприятий, для методистов РОМЦ и культурно-досуговых учреждений, для студентов и преподавателей, а также для всех кто интересуется формами организации досуга населения. 


КАК ОРГАНИЗОВАТЬ
СПОРТИВНУЮ ЭСТАФЕТУ

Детям без спорта нельзя. Спортивные упражнения для них — и удовольствие, и возможность проявить себя, и потребность растущего организма. Организуй¬те активный двигательный отдых ребят. Его формы могут быть самыми разнообразными...
И шумные подвижные игры на воздухе: "салки", "жмурки", "чехарда".
И командные игры на спортивной площадке: футбол, пионербол, снайпер.
И углубленные занятия в спортивных кружках и секци¬ях.
И походы по пересеченной местности.
И военизированные игры с их неизменной беготней за "шпионами".  
И просто прыганье через скакалку или игра в "класси¬ки".
Но особенно нравятся детям полуспортивные-полуиг¬ровые эстафеты, которые чаще всего называют "Веселые старты". "Веселые старты" — это командные соревнова¬ния, в них дети демонстрируют и силу, и ловкость, и быстроту, в них дух соперничества, в них переживания за успех товарища, в них накалы страстей и взрывы эмоций. На фоне других подвижных занятий "Веселые старты" выглядят как праздник среди повседневных хло¬пот. И хотя дети постоянно состязаются между собой, еще ни разу и нигде они не организовали сами для себя "Веселые старты". "Веселые старты" — это спортивный праздник, который дарят детям взрослые. А по собст¬венному опыту вы, наверное, знаете: хороший праздник  это тот, который хорошо подготовлен. Чтобы ничего не забыть при подготовке "Веселых стартов", лучше всего следовать следующим семи заповедям:
1.  Я должен заранее собрать команды, две, три и боль¬ше, с равным числом участников и с равным числом маль¬чиков и девочек. И предложить им выбрать звучные и яркие названия.
2.  Я должен заранее подготовить площадку и инвен¬тарь: мячи, скакалки, обручи, кегли, гимнастические пал¬ки и т.д. в достаточном количестве. И несколько раз проверить, все ли на месте.
3. Я должен заранее найти надежных помощников. И объяснись им,  когда  какой  инвентарь  приносить  и уно¬сить.
4.  Я должен заранее пригласить или назначить судей. И договориться с ними о критериях оценок и штрафных очков.
5. Я должен  заранее изготовить табло. И  пригласить счетную комиссию для работы с ним.
6. Я должен заранее подготовить болельщиков. И посо¬ветовать им выучить лозунги и написать транспаранты.
7.  Я должен заранее приготовить награды. И проиграв¬шим, и победившим.
А еще для успеха "Веселых стартов" нужны веселые задания. Вы их найдете в этой подборке.
Кстати, пользоваться всегда названием "Веселые стар¬ты" вовсе не обязательно, а порой и нежелательно. У старших ребят оно может вызвать негативную спонтан¬ную реакцию: "Ну вот, опять "Веселые старты". Мы что — маленькие?" Изменение же названия интригует, обновля¬ет интерес, повышает эмоциональность ожидания. Поэто¬му название каждый раз можно менять:
"Спортландия"
"Сказочные эстафеты"                                                            
"Молодецкие забавы"
"Зоологические забеги"
"Спортивный смеходром"
"Водно-сухопутные соревнования"
"Стадион неожиданностей"
"Шуточная олимпиада"
или так — "Веселые финиши".
А когда название будет выбрано и подготовительная работа завершена, постарайтесь не забыть еще об одном обязательном атрибуте праздника — о торжественном от¬крытии. В него включаются, как правило, такие элементы:
—  выход и построение команд;
—  приветственное обращение главного организатора;
—  приветствие командами друг друга;
—  представление арбитров;
—  подъем спортивного флага;
—  зажжение олимпийского огня;
—  показательные выступления "профессионалов";
—  объяснение правил предстоящих соревнований;
—  произнесение клятвы;
—  торжественная  проходка и выход команд на старт под приветственное скандирование зрителей.
Допускается костюмирование, допускается хороший юмор, допускается музыкальное сопровождение.
Ну и разумеется, во время самих "Веселых стартов" не забывайте о зажигательном комментировании, о текущем объявлении результатов, о поддержке болельщиков, кото¬рая без вашего организационного участия может и не состояться.
Ну, а о процедуре награждения дети не позволят вам забыть.

СПОРТИВНЫЕ ЭСТАФЕТЫ

ЭСТАФЕТЫ БЕЗ СПОРТИВНОГО ИНВЕНТАРЯ

1. БЕГ
Что может быть проще этой самой простой эстафеты?! По сигналу первый участник команды бежит до поворот¬ного флажка и обратно, добежав до команды, хлопает по руке следующего участника — передает эстафету. Побеж¬дает команда, чей последний игрок первым достигнет финиша. Тысячу и один раз эстафету проводили в лагере, и каждый раз она вызывала бурю радостных эмоций у детей.

2. БЕГ СПИНОЙ
А это уже сложнее. Участники эстафеты должны достиг¬нуть поворотного флажка и вернуться назад, двигаясь очень непривычно для нормального человека — спиной вперед, и при этом как можно быстрее. Будьте осторожны — возможны падения.

3. БЕГ НА ЧЕТВЕРЕНЬКАХ
Когда-то говорят, наши предки охотнее передвигались на четырех конечностях, чем на двух. Предложите участ¬никам команд проверить, насколько это удобно. Самых распространенных вариантов такого бега существует три: "бег на четвереньках головой вперед", "бег на четверень¬ках головой назад" (так передвигается рак) и "бег на чет¬вереньках спиной вниз и вперед ногами". Последний самый сложный. Попробуйте освоить все три варианта и проведите три забега. Победят каждый раз самые ловкие и быстрые.

4. НАЕЗДНИКИ
А в этой эстафете команда делится на пары. В каждой паре один будет "лошадью", второй "наездником". "Наез¬дник" садится на "лошадь", как — это все равно, лишь бы ноги не волочились по земле. Старт! И "лошадь" устрем¬ляется вперед, стараясь не уронить седока. Поворот, путь назад, передача эстафеты... Побеждает команда, чьи "ло¬шади" более быстрые, а "наездники" более "усидчивые".

5. ТАЧКА
В этой эстафете также нужна разбивка на пары. Одному из этой пары придется стать "тачкой" — реликтовым гру¬зовым транспортом с одним колесиком и двумя ручками. Только здесь вместо колесика будут руки, вместо ручек — ноги. Итак, игрок — "тачка" ложится на землю, делая упор на руках, в это время игрок — "водитель тачки" берет своего партнера за ноги, чтобы корпус "тачки" был парал¬лелен земле. "Тачка" готова к движению. Сигнал, и "тач¬ка", двигаясь на руках, "доезжает" до поворотного флажка и возвращается назад, где к движению уже готова новая "тачка". Побеждают самые сильные и быстрые.


6.  СИАМСКИЕ БЛИЗНЕЦЫ
Сиамскими называются близнецы, сросшиеся между собой. Такими близнецами в команде будет каждая пара. "Срастись" им придется спинами. Для этого нужно встать друг к другу спиной и крепко сцепиться руками. Бежать в таком положении можно только боком. Поэтому первая пара боком встает на линию старта, боком бежит и так же возвращается, передавая эстафету следующим "сросшим¬ся близнецам". Спины игроков на протяжении всего бега должны быть плотно прижаты друг к другу. Победит наи¬более согласованная и быстрая команда.

7.  ПЕРЕНОСКА РАНЕНОГО
В этой эстафете в каждом забеге участвуют трое. Двое "здоровых", третий "раненый", у него "сломана нога", и сам передвигаться он не может. "Здоровые" игроки долж¬ны сплести руки так, чтобы из них получилось удобное сиденье. "Раненый" садится в это сиденье и удерживает равновесие, ухватившись удобнее за плечи или за шеи друзей. "Раненый" к "транспортировке" готов. Тогда старт, бег до флажка и, обогнув его, обратно, и передача эстафеты. Побеждают самые изобретательные и быстрые.

8. ПОЕЗД
Капитан команды в этой эстафете будет "локомотивом", остальные участники — "вагонами". После сигнала капи¬тан бежит вперед до флажка и назад до команды один. Когда он возвращается к команде, будет считать, что в этот момент "локомотив" прибывает на "станцию", и здесь к нему можно прикрепить вагон. Так и делаем, второй игрок крепко берется за пояс капитана и путь до флажка и обратно они проделывают вдвоем. На следующей "стан¬ции" ко второму вагону "прицепляем" третий и снова в состав. Побеждают те, кто действовал согласованнее и быстрее.



9. ЗМЕЙКА
В этой эстафете участвует сразу вся команда, кроме трех человек. Они встают на линии эстафеты на равном небольшом расстоянии друг от друга и... ничего не дела¬ют, просто стоят, как столбы. А остальная команда в это время превращается в "змею". Это легко: нужно выстро¬иться в колонну, и всем игрокам положить руки на плечи впереди стоящим. Капитан будет "змеиной головой", замыкающий колонну — "хвостом". Змея готова к движению, а двигается она, как вы знаете, извиваясь. Нашей "змее" тоже придется извиваться, т.е. огибать игроков на линии эстафеты. Старт! "Змея" быстро двигается вперед, не тол¬кая "столбы" и не разрывая на кусочки свое "туловище" огибает поворотный флажок и ползет, извиваясь, обрат¬но. Победитель определяется по "змеиному хвосту", т.е. последнему участнику.

10. ПРЫЖКИ ЧЕРЕЗ "КОЗЛА"
Козлом зовут не только животное, но и гимнастический снаряд. Через него прыгают. Установим "козла" на линии старта, пусть им станет капитан. Второй участник разбе¬гается, перепрыгивает через капитана и замирает на том месте, где приземлился. Он тоже превращается в "козла". Третий участник, разбежавшись, совершает уже два прыжка и тоже замирает в точке приземления. Когда уже некому разбегаться и прыгать капитан, который был пер¬вым "козлом", разбегается и прыгает через всю команду сам. Так многократно прыгая и превращаясь то в прыгу¬нов, то в снаряд для опорных прыжков, команда преодо¬левает дистанцию. Какая команда преодолевает дистанцию первой таким необычным образом — та и бу¬дет победительницей. 


ЭСТАФЕТА СО СКАКАЛКОЙ И ОБРУЧЕМ

1. БЕГ СО СКАКАЛКОЙ
Эта эстафета проста. Первый участник команды бежит по сигналу до поворотного флажка и обратно, прыгая че¬рез скакалку. Затем он передает скакалку следующему и так до... победы или неудачи. Более сложным вариантом является бег с прыжками через обруч, который использу¬ется как скакалка.

2. БЕГ С ОБРУЧЕМ
Это тоже несложная эстафета. Все члены команды по очереди бегут до точки поворота и обратно, крутя на поя¬се обруч. Побеждают самые гибкие и быстрые. Усложне¬нием эстафеты могут послужить такие задания:
—  крутить обруч на шее,
—  крутить обруч на руке,
—  крутить сразу два обруча на обеих руках.

3. ТРИ ПРЫЖКА
Для выполнения этой эстафеты необходимо на рассто¬янии 8-10 метров от линии старта положить скакалку и обруч. После сигнала первый участник, добежав до ска¬калки, берет ее в руки, делает на месте три прыжка, кла¬дет и устремляется назад передавать эстафету следующему. Второй участник, достигнув лежащих пред¬метов, берет обруч и делает через него три прыжка (как через скакалку). Третий участник вновь берет скакалку и т.д.... идет чередование. Прибытие последнего члена ко¬манды к линии старта означает окончание эстафеты. По¬беда достанется самым быстрым. 

4. СПАСАТЕЛЬНЫЙ КРУГ
Спасательным кругом, который поможет перебраться через "реку", в этой эстафете будет обруч. Линия старта будет одним "берегом", флажок напротив — другим. Капи¬тан команды надевает н.а себя обруч и, удерживая его на уровне пояса, бежит до установленной отметки. Возвра¬щаясь, он захватывает обручем следующего участника ко¬манды и бежит вместе с ним, "переправляя его в спаса¬тельном круге" на другой "берег". Так по очереди капитан "переправляет" всю команду на противоположную сторо¬ну. Побеждает та команда, которая быстрее перебралась на другой "берег".
5.ИГОЛЬНОЕ УШКО
Вдоль линии эстафеты на земле лежат два или три об¬руча. Стартуя, первый участник должен добежать до пер¬вого обруча, поднять его и продеть через себя (как нитка проходит через игольное ушко). Затем, добежав до следу¬ющего обруча, проделать с ним то же упражнение. И так со всеми обручами на прямом и обратном пути. Побежда¬ет та команда, все участники которой быстрее проденут "нитку", т.е. проделают все операции с обручами.

6. ПРОХОЖДЕНИЕ БОЛОТА
Каждой команде выдается два обруча. С их помощью надо преодолеть "болото". Это будут группы, состоящие из трех человек. По сигналу один из участников первой группы бросает обруч на землю, все три игрока запрыги-вают в него. Второй обруч они бросают на такое расстоя¬ние от первого, чтобы можно было в него перепрыгнуть, а потом, не покидая пространства второго обруча, дотя¬нуться рукой до первого. Так, совершая прыжки и переки¬дывая обручи, группа добирается до поворотной отметки. Назад к линии старта можно вернуться по "мостику", т.е. просто катить обручи по земле. А на линии старта обручи передаются следующей тройке, которую ждет впереди но¬вое "болото". Категорически запрещается ступать ногой за пределы обруча — можно "утонуть". Побеждают ловкие и быстрые.

7. ТОННЕЛЬ
В этой эстафете команда, построившись в колонну, сто¬ит на одном месте. Двигаются в этой эстафете два чело¬века, капитан и его помощник. У них в руках обруч. Они должны, двигаясь с обручем вдоль колонны, "продеть" через него всю команду. Это непросто, ведь игрокам при¬ходится одновременно нагибать голову и прыгать. Когда обруч прошел сквозь всю команду, капитан выпускает его из рук и становится в конце колонны. Помощник в это время бежит в голову колонны и предлагает взяться за обруч тому игроку, который стоит первым. Они вдвоем вновь "запускают" всю команду в "тоннель". После этого помощник встает за спиной капитана, а игрок продолжает эстафету и так до тех пор, пока в голове колонны не окажет¬ся капитан. Побеждают наиболее гибкие и быстрые.

8. ПРЫЖКИ СКВОЗЬ КАТЯЩИЙСЯ ОБРУЧ
Перед этой эстафетой нужно особым образом постро¬ить команду. Капитан с обручем в руках стоит на линии старта. Команда располагается вдоль линии эстафеты. Сигнал. Капитан очень сильно толкает обруч, чтобы он как можно дольше катился по прямой. Все игроки команды стремятся по ходу обруча прыгать сквозь него и при этом по возможности не сбить. Это очень трудно, поэтому нуж¬но потренироваться накануне эстафеты. Чем больше игро¬ков успело проскочить через движущийся обруч, тем лучше. Победитель определяется по числу участников команды, "прошедших" сквозь обруч до того момента, как он упал.

9. ЛАССО
Лассо — это веревка с петлей на конце. Ковбои кидают его, чтобы заарканить диких мустангов. У вас вместо лассо будут обручи, у каждого члена команды по одному. "Мустангом" будет капитан. Он встает неподвижно на расстоянии 6-10 метров от команды. Его надо "заарканить". Прицелившись, каждый игрок набрасывает свой обруч на капитана. Капитан может помогать игрокам (наклоняться, приседать), но ему нельзя сходить с места, а также хва¬тать обруч руками. Члены команды не имеют права засту-пать линию броска. Так как время не учитывается, победитель определяется по числу точных бросков.

10. ПРЫЖКИ НАД СКАКАЛКОЙ
Для этой эстафеты команде придется встать в круг. В центре круга капитан со скакалкой в руках. Длина скакал¬ки должна быть больше, чем расстояние от капитана до любого из игроков. Капитан по сигналу начинает крутить скакалку низко над землей. Каждый участник должен под¬прыгнуть в тот момент, когда скакалка приближается к его ногам. Время прыжка нужно рассчитывать очень точно. Если прыгнуть раньше или чуть позже, скакалка ударится о ногу и эстафета прекратится. Побеждает команда, кото¬рая была более внимательна и продержалась больше вре¬мени, чем остальные.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

ЭСТАФЕТЫ С МЯЧОМ

1. ПЕРЕДАЧА МЯЧА
Участники команды выстраиваются друг за другом на расстоянии вытянутой руки. Впереди капитан. У него в руках мяч. По сигналу капитан передает мяч над головой стоящему сзади, тот следующему и так до конца. Игрок, стоящий в конце, получив мяч, бежит с ним в голову ко¬манды, встает перед капитаном и повторяет передачу мя¬ча. Выигрывает та команда, игроки которой быстрее осуществят передачу и капитан вновь займет исходное положение. У этой эстафеты могут быть варианты: —  передача мяча происходит между ног,
—  мяч передается справа или слева,
—  происходит чередование передачи, сверху, снизу и т.д.

2.ФУТБОЛ И БАСКЕТБОЛ
На линии эстафеты устанавливаются кегли, флажки или заменяющие их предметы. Участник должен, ведя мяч но¬гами (подражая футболисту), обойти флажки или кегли, Добежав до финиша, игрок берет мяч в руки и по прямой возвращается к команде, ударяя при этом мяч о землю (подражая баскетболисту) У линии старта он передает мяч следующему члену команды. Побеждает та команда, которая в полном составе, быстро и правильно проделает маршрут.

3.  ХОККЕЙ НА ТРАВЕ
Вы, наверное, видели, как играют в хоккей на траве. В этой эстафете только мяч будет побольше, а клюшку мо¬жет заменить обычная гимнастическая палка. Эстафета похожа на предыдущую, только мяч необходимо вести между флажками или кеглями с помощью палки туда и обратно. Палки-клюшки в этой эстафете достаточно одной на каждую команду. Побеждает та команда, все игроки которой прошли маршрут и первыми достигли финишной черты.

4.  УДЕРЖАНИЕ МЯЧА
В этой эстафете бегут сразу двое. Два участника встают лицом друг к другу и при этом удерживают мяч лбами. Руки кладутся на плечи друг другу. Вот так необычно удер¬живая мяч, необходимо пробежать до определенной от¬метки, вернуться и передать мяч следующей паре. Если мяч упал, его необходимо поднять и от места падения продолжить бег, закрепив предварительно мяч. У этой эстафеты могут быть варианты:
—  мяч удерживается животами участников, а руки кла¬дутся на плечи, —  мяч  удерживается  спинами,  а  руки  скрепляются  в локтях,
—  мяч удерживается  на двух гимнастических  палках, которые за концы держат два члена команды.


5.  ПРЫЖКИ И БЕГ С МЯЧОМ
Участники встают парами, держась за руки. В свободной руке у каждого участника первой пары мяч (волейбольный, баскетбольный, футбольный, но не теннисный). Задача — пропрыгать вместе до финиша, не расцепляя рук и не уро¬нив мяча Мяч при этом нельзя прижимать к телу. Добрав¬шись до финиша, обратный путь игроки проделывают бегом, по-прежнему держась за руки. Добежав до своей команды, ребята передают мячи следующей паре. По¬следняя пара участников, первыми закончившая прыжки и бег, приносит победу своей команде.

6. ПРЫЖКИ С ЗАКРЕПЛЕННЫМ МЯЧОМ
Команда выстраивается в колонну. Первый участник за¬крепляет мяч между коленями, удерживает его в таком положении, начинает по сигналу прыжки. Допрыгав до поворотного флажка, он берет мяч в руки, бежит назад и передает мяч следующему игроку. Тот повторяет упражне¬ние. Если мяч '"выпал", его требуется поймать, вернуться на то место, где прерваны прыжки, закрепить мяч и про¬должить эстафету. Побеждает команда, все участники ко¬торой быстрее прыгали и крепче держали мяч. У этой эстафеты могут быть варианты:
—   мяч   устанавливается   на   голове  и   придерживается одной рукой,
—  мяч зажимается между ступнями ног,
—  мяч закрепляется между локтями перед грудью.



7. БЕГ С ТРЕМЯ МЯЧАМИ
На линии старта первый участник команды берет удоб¬ным для себя образом три мяча (футбольный, волейболь¬ный и баскетбольный). По сигналу он бежит с ним до поворотного флажка и складывает возле него мячи. Назад он возвращается пустой. Следующий участник бежит пус¬тым до лежащих мячей, поднимает их, возвращается с ними назад к команде и передает их третьему игроку. Эстафета заканчивается, когда все игроки приняли в ней участие. Победитель определяется по времени с учетом четкости выполнения задания. У эстафеты могут быть ва¬рианты:
—  вместо трех больших мячей используется шесть ма¬леньких, теннисных,
—  вместо бега игрокам предлагается совершать прыжки.

8.ПОПАДАНИЕ МЯЧОМ В ЦЕЛЬ
На расстоянии 8-10 метров от линии старта устанавлива¬ется кегля или флажок. Каждый участник команды получает право на один бросок, он должен постараться сбить ми¬шень. После каждого броска мяч возвращается команде. Если мишень сбита, ее устанавливают на прежнее место. Побеждает команда, у которой больше точных попаданий. Время не учитывается. У этой эстафеты могут быть вари¬анты:
—  мяч не летит, а катится по земле, пущенный рукой,
—  игроки пинают мяч ногой,
—  игроки бросают мяч обеими руками из-за головы (как футболисты, вводящие мяч из-за боковой линии).

9. ПЕРЕКИДКА МЯЧА
Команда выстраивается в колонну, на линии старта капитан.  В  руках у него мяч.  На расстоянии 8-10 метров проводится  черта,  за  ней один из игроков.  Капитан  по сигналу бросает мяч игроку напротив и тут же перебегает со своего места в хвост колонны. Игрок-водящий должен, поймать мяч и перебросить его назад команде, желательно прямо в руки тому участнику, который уже занял место капитана. Тот вновь бросает мяч водящему и встает в хвост колонны. Перекидка идет до тех пор, пока мяч вновь не окажется в руках капитана. Он поднимает вверх мяч — эстафета окончена. Если кто-то из игроков не поймал мяч, он должен его догнать, вернуться на место бросков и продолжить перекидку. Переступать линии бросков с той и с другой стороны нельзя. Победа достается самым мет¬ким и быстрым. У эстафеты может быть вариант, когда мяч пинают ногой, а не бросают руками.

10. ПЕРЕПАСОВКА МЯЧА
На линии эстафеты устанавливается 6-8 флажков или кеглей. По сигналу стартуют два участника команды. Один из них бежит по одну сторону флажков, другой — по дру¬гую. При этом один из игроков ведет ногами мяч. Добежав до ближайшего флажка, он отдает пас второму игроку, тот принимает мяч и ведет его до следующего флажка. После чего также делает пас. Перепинывая друг другу мяч, они бегут до поворота и обратно, после чего передают эстафе¬ту. Мяч должен прокатываться в пространстве между флажками, не сбивая их. Если флажок сбит, возникает вынужденная задержка: игроки прекращают временно эс¬тафету и устанавливают флажок на место. Только после этого можно продолжать движение. Побеждают самые ак¬куратные и быстрые.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

ШУТОЧНАЯ ОЛИМПИАДА

ПРЫЖКИ В ДЛИНУ
Этот вид спорта включен и в олимпийскую программу, и в школьную программу по физкультуре. Все очень про¬сто: разбежался, оттолкнулся, пролетел, приземлился. Главное, чтобы не было "заступа". В этой эстафете не будет разбега, а вот "заступать" будет категорически нельзя. Эстафета проходит так: первый участник встает на линию старта и совершает прыжок с места в длину. По¬сле приземления он не должен сдвигаться с места, пока не проведут черту, которая зафиксирует "место посадки". Проводить черту надо по носкам обуви прыгающего. Следующий участник ставит ноги прямо перед чертой, не "за¬ступая" ее. И тоже совершает прыжок в длину. Таким образом вся команда совершает один коллективный пры¬жок в длину. Прыгать надо аккуратно и не падать при посадке — иначе аннулируется результат прыжка. Самый длинный командный прыжок является победным.


СПОРТИВНАЯ ХОДЬБА
Что главное в спортивной ходьбе? Любой, даже не спе¬циалист, ответит: ноги спортсмена ни на одну секунду не должны отрываться от земли, и ступать на землю необхо¬димо всей ступней. Освоить такой ход не так-то просто. В нашей эстафете процесс ходьбы будет еще более слож¬ным. А именно: делая каждый шаг, необходимо пятку од¬ной ноги вплотную приставлять к носку другой. То есть с каждым шагом участники будут продвигаться вперед на длину подошвы их обуви. И так как двигаться игроки будут медленно, дистанцию для них можно определить в 5 мет¬ров туда и обратно. Если все понятно, тогда выстраивайте команды и начинайте эстафету. Из всех тихоходов побе¬дят самые быстрые тихоходы.

СТРЕЛЬБА ИЗ ЛУКА
Что такое лук — оружие индейцев и средневековых воинов, вы знаете. Может быть, даже когда-то мастерили его сами. Сегодня из современных пластиковых луков стреляют спортсмены в олимпийских тирах. У вас все бу-дет несколько по-другому. Другой будет мишень, не щит с концентрическими кругами и не птица, летящая в небе¬сах, а обыкновенное ведро. Ну а луком у вас будет обык¬новенный лук, то есть репчатый лук (если вы его, конечно, найдете в достаточном количестве). Ведро-мишень нужно установить на пять метров дальше финиша. Луковицы уло¬жить на финишной черте, их число должно равняться ко¬личеству участников. Участник номера 1 по сигналу начинает движение от старта к финишу. Прибежав к фи¬нишной черте, он берет луковицу и бросает ее, стремясь попасть в ведро. За каждое попадание — одно дополни¬тельное очко команде. Попал или не попал первый "стре¬лок", он не задерживается долго возле финиша, а бежит к своей команде, чтобы передать эстафету следующему уча¬стнику. Так все по очереди совершают "луковую стрель¬бу". Побеждает та команда, которая быстрее и точнее забросает луковицы в ведро.


БАДМИНТОН
I С детским вариантом игры в бадминтон, наверное, зна¬ком каждый. Каждый хотя бы раз в жизни держал в руках бадминтоновую ракетку и воланчик. В этой эстафете мы ракетку ничем заменять не будем. А вот чекать этой ракет¬кой мы будем обычный воздушный шарик. Итак, на линии старта стоит первый участник забега, в одной руке у него ракетка, в другой — шарик. Напротив, на линии финиша, установлено ведро. Игрок должен, ударяя ракеткой по шарику, провести шар до финиша и уложить его в ведро. Затем игрок возвращается и передает ракетку следующе¬му. Второй участник бежит к ведру, достает из него шар и ведет его к команде. Идет чередование: один участник бежит с шаром к ведру, другой — от ведра. Никто не имеет права нести шар в руках или ударять его рукой, все только ракеткой. Победа достанется, конечно же, тем, кто пер¬вым освоит особенности такого бадминтона и сделает все быстрее.

БЕГ НА ЛЫЖАХ
Трудно что-либо говорить о виде спорта, про который все и так знают. Знают, что для успеха в нем нужны и хорошие пластиковые лыжи, и легкие палки, и удобная форма. Но что больше всего нужно для развития лыжного спорта? Конечно же, снег и проложенная лыжня. Лыжню, между прочим, сегодня прокладывают специальными ма¬шинами. Пусть у нас лето и снега нет, но подготовку к эстафете мы начнем тоже с"прокладки лыжни". Прочер-тим (мелом на асфальте, острым предметом на земле) для каждой команды по две линии. Линии прочертим замысло¬вато, зигзагами, чтобы они то удалялись, то сближались. Трасса готова, можно начинать эстафету. На старт выхо¬дят первые участники, в руках у них гимнастические пал¬ки, которые сейчас являются лыжами. По сигналу игроки бегут, ставя свои ноги только на прочерченные линии, то есть на "лыжню". Во время движения можно помогать себе палками. Каждому участнику нужно пробежать "по лыжне" до финиша и обратно. Эстафетной палочкой игро¬кам будут служить "лыжные палки". Вперед, летние лыж¬ники.
БЕГ НА КОНЬКАХ
Если когда-нибудь вы наблюдали соревнования про¬фессионалов- конькобежцев, то обратили, наверное, внимание на коньки спортсменов. Они имеют очень длинные полозья, намного длиннее, чем у обычных коньков. Чем можно заменить коньки в этой эстафете? Откроем вам секрет: большими калошами. Они сваливаются с ноги, и в них нельзя бегать, как обычно, в них поневоле приходится "скользить", то есть бежать, шаркая калошами по земле, Достаньте калоши и поставьте на линию старта одну пару для каждой команды. Каждый участник эстафеты будет запрыгивать в калоши и преодолевать расстояние до по¬воротного флажка и обратно. Победят в этих коньково-ка-лошных забегах самые ловкие и быстрые.

БОБСЛЕЙ
Бобслей — это олимпийский вид спорта, родившийся из древней забавы — катания на санях с горы. Правда, горки теперь изготовляются специально изо льда, да и спортив¬ные сани (боб) мало чем похожи на старорусские салазки. По ледяной трассе боб мчится с бешеной скоростью. В нашей эстафете такой скорости не будет, потому что дви¬гаться придется не с горы, а по ровной поверхности, да и "санки" будут не похожи на санки. Санки у нас будут не железные, не деревянные, не пластиковые, а мягкие — обыкновенный крепкий мешок. Командам придется разде¬литься на тройки. Два игрока возьмут мешок за углы так, чтобы при этом большая его часть лежала на земле. На мешок садится "ездок", чтобы ему не свалиться с "саней", он должен крепко держаться за мешковину. А на линии эстафеты установим 2-3 кегли, ведь трасса у саночников имеет много крутых виражей. По сигналу два игрока уст¬ремляются вперед, они волочат за собой "бобслеиста". Им предстоит втроем пройти между кеглями, добраться до поворотного флажка и таким же способом вернуться об¬ратно. А затем передать мешок очередной тройке. Если "санки" перевернуться и сидящий свалится с них — что часто случается в этом виде спорта — придется задер-жаться для "ремонта" и "восстановления споривной фор¬мы". Поэтому, чтобы победить, нужна и сила, и ловкость.

СКАЧКИ
Когда-то это занятие было популярным во всех странах. Теперь это вид спорта. Но поклонников у него с тех пор не стало меньше. Наверное, никто из ребят не откажется стать "всадником" и покататься с ветерком верхом на "ло¬шади". Правда, лошади в этой эстафете не совсем обыч¬ные. Их заменяют табуретки или стулья. Желательно,
чтобы они были крепкие, кто же выводит на старт хромую лошадь? Что делает настоящий всадник перед забегом? Вскакивает в седло, берет поводья в руки, стремительно ударяет по бокам лошади и, покрикивая: "Но! пошла!", двигается вперед. "Всадник" в этой эстафете тоже должен на старте "оседлать" табуретку, взяться за ее края вместо уздечки и, помогая себе ногами, проделать путь от старта до финиша и обратно. Вслед за первым "седаком" этот путь осиливает и вся команда. Эта эстафета — хорошая тренировка, после нее можно будет когда-нибудь пере¬сесть и на живую лошадь. А побеждают во всех "конных забегах" самые выносливые и быстрые.



НОЧНОЕ ОРИЕНТИРОВАНИЕ
О, это очень редкий вид спорта, и про него мало кто что знает. Но что известно точно, так это то, что эти соревно¬вания проходят ночью. В нашей эстафете они будут про¬ходить днем, но в то же время и "ночью". Каким образом? Если завязать участникам эстафеты глаза, то они ничего не будут видеть. Значит, для них все окружающее будет восприниматься как "ночь", а для всех остальных — как день. Итак, устанавливаем на расстоянии 10 метров от старта по одному табурету и завязываем глаза первым участникам. По сигналу они должны пойти или добежать до табурета, три раза обойти его и, вернувшись к коман¬де, три раза обойти его и, вернувшись к команде передать эстафету следующим участникам, которые уже стоят с за-вязанными глазами. И так вся команда. Во время движе¬ния "ночных пешеходов" команда может помогать своим игрокам возгласами: "правее", "левее", "вперед", "назад". А поскольку кричат одновременно все команды, игрок должен разобрать, какие призывы относятся именно к нему... Когда к линии старта вернется последний участ¬ник, для всей команды наступает "день". Для кого "день" наступит раньше, те и победители.

ВОЛЬНЫЕ УПРАЖНЕНИЯ
В гимнастике так называют упражнения на ковре в гимна¬стическом зале, когда спортсмены совершают прыжки, кра¬сивые пробежки, стойки на руках, сальто, пируэты и десятки других сложных упражнений. Из всего этого разнообразия для эстафеты нам потребуется только один элемент — кувыр-ки через голову. Это значит, что каждый представитель ко¬манды прокувыркается несколько раз от старта до финиша и потом столько же раз обратно. Кто окажется более гибким и быстрым — тот и принесет своей команде успех.

УПРАЖНЕНИЯ НА БРЕВНЕ
Бревном называют гимнастический снаряд, на котором гимнасты делают неслыханной сложности и точности упражнения. Но еще раньше, до того как гимнастика возникла и окрепла, бревном называли обычный "кругляк" -спиленный и распиленный ствол дерева. В этой эстафет! у нас будет бревно в самом древнем его значении, то ест! для каждой команды надо будет приготовить просто! бревно, какое раскалывают на дрова длиной не более одного метра. И вот на этом бревне участникам предстоит делать упражнения, причем довольно сложные. Им нужно будет вставать на бревно и, перебирая ногами, прокатить его вместе с собой от старта до финиша и обратно. Для этого можно заранее потренироваться, после тренировок это упражнение получается даже у медведей и слонов в цирке. Так что у "Олимпийских команд" это должно выйти. Ну, а если все же кто-то не удержится и упадет, ему придется вернуться к месту падения, и продолжить эстафету дальше. Победят те, кто обладает гимнастической ловкостью.



ГРЕБЛЯ НА БАЙДАРКАХ
Байдарка — это лодка.  Она очень легкая и буквально скользит по поверхности воды.  Но только в том случае если внутри байдарки опытный спортсмен, который умеет обращаться  с байдарочным веслом. А это весло особенное, оно длинное, и у него две лопасти. Гребец поочередно "отталкивается" от воды то правой, то левой лопастью. В нашей эстафете каждому игроку придется освоить навыки обращения с "байдарочным веслом". Только весло придется заменить  обыкновенной   гимнастической   палкой (длина не более 1  метра). Первый участник приседает на корточки с гимнастической палкой в руках. По сигналу он начинает движение вперед. При этом на каждый шаг он должен  коснуться  палкой земли:  на  шаг левой  ногой — правым  концом,  на  шаг правой ногой — левым  концом Движения   игрока  очень   напоминают  движения   гребца. Первый "гребец" "проплывает" дистанцию в 10 метров тс есть до  финиша,   назад  к  команде  он   может  вернуться просто   бегом.    Палка -"весло"    передается   следующему "гребцу", потом следующему и т.д. Победит в этих "земно-гребных" соревнованиях та команда, игроки которой быс¬трее освоят "весло" и первыми закончат эстафету.

ГРЕБЛЯ НА БАЙДАРКАХ С РУЛЕВЫМ
Байдарка с рулевым — это очень большая байдарка, в ней сидит много гребцов. Причем, они сидят спиной по направлению движения. И так как никто из гребцов не видит, куда плыть, на корму сажают специального челове¬ка — рулевого. Он направляет байдарку по нужному рус¬лу. В этой эстафете каждая команда будет экипажем байдарки. Команда встает спиной к линии старта. Каждый игрок — "гребец" имеет в руках "весло" — гимнастическую палку. Держа это "весло" широко в обеих руках, он пере-кидывает его через голову впереди стоящего "гребца" и упирает свое весло в его живот. Так делает вся команда. Если у вас нет такого количества гимнастических палок, можно просто предложить участникам взяться за пояс впереди стоящего. Последний игрок в колонне стоит, в отличие от всех, лицом к линии старта. Он — "рулевой на корме", он держится руками за палку предпоследнего уча¬стника. По сигналу вся эта "байдарка" начинает двигаться вперед. Все бегут спиной, не выпуская из рук "весел". Только "рулевой", который видит трассу, командует: "пра¬вее", "левее", "поворот". Байдарка должна дойти до фини¬ша, обогнуть поворотный флажок и вернуться к старту. Можно на путь поставить две кегли, которые придется огибать, это усложнит эстафету. "Байдарка", первая при¬шедшая к финишу, — победитель.

ГРЕБЛЯ НА КАНОЭ
Плыть на байдарке и плыть на каноэ — это две совер¬шенно разные вещи. Во-первых, в байдарке гребец сидит, а в каноэ стоит на одном колене. Во-вторых, байдарочное весло длинное и с двумя лопастями, а каноэ управляют веслом коротким и с одной лопастью. Если вы хотите освоить греблю на каноэ, нужно сделать так: встать на линию старта на одно колено, сбоку от колена вертикаль¬но с упором опустить в "воду" гимнастическую палку' — "весло". Старт. Первый участник этой эстафеты двигается вперед, шаг на левую ступню, шаг на правое колено, при этом еще через шаг надо отталкиваться от земли палкой. Чтобы не поранить колено, нужно воспользоваться специ¬альными наколенниками. Каждый "гребец" должен до-плыть до финиша и обратно и передать "весло" как эстафету следующему участнику. Победителей — тех, кто первым закончит эстафету, — можно рекомендовать для тренировок на настоящем каноэ.

ФИГУРНОЕ КАТАНИЕ
Фигурное катание — это украшение зимней олимпиа¬ды. Что привлекает миллионы зрителей в ледовые Дворцы спорта и к экранам телевизоров? Конечно же, удивитель¬ное сочетание красоты и силы. Вспомните, с какой легко¬стью фигуристы выполняют упражнения, большинство из которых не под силу простому человеку. Здесь и сложные пируэты, и грациозные прыжки. Это элементы высшей сложности, они оттачиваются годами. Но даже для того, чтобы просто прокатиться метров 10, стоя на одной ноге, необходимо виртуозное владение коньками.
В нашей эстафете всем участникам придется разбиться на пары, т.к. у нас будет парное катание. Каждой паре придется взяться за руки, примерно так же, как это дела¬ют фигуристы: в правой руке "партнера" — правая рука "партнерши", а в левой — левая, руки при этом перекре¬щиваются. "Спортивная пара" встает на линии старта, и оба "фигуриста" поднимают свою левую ногу. По сигналу они начинают движение вперед, т.е. скачут на одной ноге, держась за руки. Конечно, эти прыжки не очень напоми¬нают плавное скольжение. Но чтобы их выполнить, нужно не меньше ловкости и упорства. Здесь также возможны падения и ушибы. Но без этого не подняться к вершинам педагогического мастерства. Побеждает команда, в кото¬рой все спортивные пары проявят лучшую согласован¬ность действий и первыми "окончат программу", т.е. придут к финишу.


ВЕЛОГОНКИ
Кататься на велосипеде — это удовольствие. Но это и спорт. Спортивный велосипед отличается от обычного и специальными шинами, и количеством звездочек, и фор¬мой руля. А бывают спортивные велосипеды, на которых едут одновременно два велогонщика. Представим, что именно на таком велосипеде предстоит соревноваться участникам этой эстафеты. Ну а поскольку у нас шуточная олимпиада, то и велосипед будет ненастоящий, его заме¬нит обыкновенная гимнастическая палка. Палку нужно оседлать сразу двум участникам. Они велосипедисты. Каждому велодуэту, удерживая между ногами палку, пред¬стоит "проехать" до поворотной отметки и обратно. По¬беждают, как всегда в велоспорте, самые быстрые.



ВОЛЬНАЯ БОРЬБА
За многие столетия развития спорта возникло огром¬ное число школ борьбы: от бокса в Англии до каратэ в Японии. По всему ежегодно организуются национальные чемпионаты по национальным видам борьбы. В каждом виде единоборства свои правила, свои разрешенные и запрещенные приемы.
У нас борьба будет вольной. Но это совсем не то, что вы думаете. Просто мы будем вольно обращаться с прави¬лами и придумаем такие, каких нигде нет. Например, на земле чертится круг диаметром 1 метр, в него входят представители двух команд, встают друг к другу спиной, упираются в землю ногами и спинами, пытаются вытолк¬нуть противника из круга. Помогать себе руками нельзя, начинать выталкиваться надо по сигналу. Вот и все пра¬вила. За победу победитель получает очко. Когда через это единоборство пройдут все участники команды, очки подсчитываются. И тот, у кого их больше, объявляется победителем.
Кстати, предложите, как можно было бы назвать этот будущий олимпийский вид спорта.


ТОЛКАНИЕ ЯДРА
В программе по легкой атлетике есть этот тяжелый вид спорта. Если бегать и прыгать могут, наверное, все, то поднять и толкнуть тяжелое ядро дано не каждому. Неда¬ром толкание ядра своей развитой мускулатурой больше напоминают тяжелоатлетов,
Мы в нашей эстафете сделаем этот спорт по-настояще¬му легкоатлетическим. Это значит, что мы сделаем легкое ядро. Сделать это просто. Для этого надо взять газету и скомкать ее, чтобы получился плотный небольшой шар. Теперь надо вспомнить, как по-правильному толкают яд¬ро (а его именно толкают, а не кидают, не метают, не швыряют). Ядро берется в одну руку и плотно прижимает¬ся к плечу (а точнее, к шее, а еще точнее, к щеке). Толка¬тель группируется, а затем резко распрямляется так, чтобы все усилие тела было направлено в данный момент на ядро, которое надо как бы вытолкнуть. Именно так придется действовать участникам эстафеты. Первый из них должен встать на линии старта и, не отходя с места, толкнуть газетное ядро. Второй участник должен подойти к тому месту, где ядро приземлилось, и встать так, чтобы пальцы ноги коснулись упавшего ядра. Это его исходная по¬зиция, с нее он будет толкать ядро дальше. Таким же образом поступают и следующие участники. В итоге всей эстафеты определится суммарная дальность полета ядра. Как види¬те, от усилий каждого участника зависит итоговый резуль¬тат. И победит та команда, которая "дотолкала" свое ядро дальше, чем другие команды.

СТРЕЛЬБА ПО ДВИЖУЩЕЙСЯ МИШЕНИ
Попасть в неподвижную мишень сложно, для этого нуж¬на и твердость руки, и меткость глаза, и многочисленные тренировки. Но еще сложнее попасть в мишень, которая движется. Здесь нужен еще и расчет, и быстрота реакции. Существуют специальные тиры, в которых проходят со¬ревнования по такой стрельбе. Вам для этой эстафеты тоже придется оборудовать тир. Это несложно, главное — найти "оружие" и изготовить неподвижную мишень. Ору¬жием пусть будут теннисные мячи: по одному на каждого участника эстафеты. А мишенью можно сделать какой-ни¬будь крупный предмет, например: табуретку. Чтобы табу¬ретка стала движущейся, нужно всего лишь привязать к ее ножке веревку. Капитан, стоя в сторонке, возьмет в руки конец веревки, а команда выстроится в колонну на "огневом рубеже", — на линии старта. Расстояние от "стрелков" до "мишени" должно быть не менее 10 метров. По сигналу капитан начинает тянуть на себя веревку, та-бурет придет в движение, и, пока он перемещается, все игроки должны произвести по одному "выстрелу". Это нужно делать быстро: кинуть мяч и тут же отпрыгнуть в сторону, чтобы на "рубеж огня" вышел стоящий за спиной следующий участник. Bpмя на движение мишени нуж¬но дать немного — секунд 30. За эти 30 секунд капитан, выбирая веревку, должен притяну г о к себе табурет. Побе¬дит та команда, у которой будет больше точных попада-ний.


ПЕРЕТЯГИВАНИЕ КАНАТА
Вы, наверное, не поверите, но когда-то этот вид спорта входил даже в олимпийскую программу. Теперь настоя¬щие спортсмены про него даже забыли. Мы предлагаем всем восстановить добрую олимпийскую традицию и про¬вести в качестве последней эстафеты соревнования по перетягиванию каната. Но с одним условием. Поскольку у нас шуточная олимпиада, то канат мы будем перетяги¬вать, пропустив между ногами и стоя спиной друг к другу. Ус¬пехов!

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

СКАЗОЧНЫЕ ЭСТАФЕТЫ

КОНЕК-ГОРБУНОК    
По названию ясно, что каждому участнику этой эстафе¬ты предстоит изобразить Конька-Горбунка, который пре¬красно описан в сказке П.П. Ершова. Для этого вам потребуется лишь волейбольный мяч или воздушный ша¬рик. Участник сгибается в поясе, берет мяч и кладет его себе на спину. Чтобы мяч ;-'э упал во время движения, его необходимо придерживать руками, оставаясь при этом в полусогнутом состоянии. Но это не все. Как известно, Конек-Горбунок, мог прыгать так высоко, что преодолевал любые препятствия. В этой эстафете "конькам-горбункам" также придется во время скачки преодолевать препятст¬вия, например, поставленные на линии эстафеты три та¬буретки необходимо будет взобраться, затем соскочить с нее, и все это быстро и не теряя при этом "горб" — мяч за спиной. Победят те "коньки-горбунки", которые окажутся более ловкими и стремительными.



ЯДРО БАРОНА МЮНХГАУЗЕНА      
Помните, барон Мюнхгаузен передвигался однажды, оседлав пушечное ядро. Предложите ребятам освоить этот необычный вид "транспорта". Ядром у вас будет обычный воздушный шарик, на котором сбоку яркой кра-ской написано: "ядро". Участники должны оседлать ядро, зажав его между коленками и придерживая руками. По сигналу в таком положении они должны проделать путь до поворотного флажка и обратно. Затем ядро передается следующему игроку и так далее, пока не выяснится, какая команда быстрее освоила "полеты на ядре".
Не забывайте, что при неосторожном обращении ядра имеют свойства взрываться. Предупредите об этом ребят. Если шарик-ядро лопнет, команда выбывает из игры и "оплакивает погибшего ядролетателя".

КОТ В САПОГАХ 
С этим Котом знакомы все дети, поэтому суть эстафеты им будет ясна по названию. Для ее проведения вам потре¬буется найти сапоги очень большого размера. Сапоги ус¬танавливаются на линии старта. Первый участник по сигналу должен быстро надеть их и также быстро добе¬жать до финиша. Но это ему сделать будет очень трудно, и не только потому, что сапоги очень тяжелые и неудоб¬ные. Как вы помните, Кот в сапогах обладал хорошими манерами. Поэтому, чтобы усложнить эстафету, вы можете поставить на пути следования три кегли. Пробегая мимо них, каждый участник должен задержаться и совершить поклон, красивый и оригинальный. Итак, добежав до фи¬ниша, сделав при этом три поклона, участник возвращает¬ся и отдает сапоги следующему. И так вся команда. Команда-победительница может выразить свою радость громким и мелодичным мяуканьем.

КАНАТОХОДЕЦ ТИБУЛ 
В сказке Юрия Слеши "Три толстяка" смелый Тибул ходил по канату не только в цирке. Однажды он прошел по натянутой проволоке над площадью прямо над голова¬ми стреляющих в него гвардейцев. В этой эстафете кана-тоходцам придется намного проще: в них никто не будет стрелять, и опасность — упасть с огромной высоты и раз¬биться — им не угрожает. Канат, то есть обыкновенную веревку, можно просто протянуть по земле от старта до финиша. Все игроки по очереди пробегут по нему до по¬ворота, а на обратном пути попробуют всю дистанцию пропрыгать на одной ноге. При этом нужно быть все-таки очень аккуратным: каждый раз ногу ставить на веревку, а не мимо. Иначе раздается "выстрел" — хлопок судьи, ко¬торым он предупредит о "грозной опасности". Самые лов¬кие "Тибулы" принесут победу своей команде.

ЛИСА АЛИСА И КОТ БАЗИЛИО   
Что отличает этих персонажей сказки А.Толстого "При¬ключения Буратино"? Они притворялись. Лиса притворя¬лась, что она хромая, а кот, что он слепой. Участникам эстафеты придется изобразить этих мошенников. Эстафе¬та парная, так как персонажи сказки тоже неразлучны. На старте команды делятся на пары. Один в каждой паре — лиса Алиса, другой — кот Базилио, Тот, кто изображает лису, сгибает в колене одну ногу и придерживает ее ру¬кой, оставаясь, таким образом, на одной ноге. Участнику, изображавшему кота Базилио, завязываются глаза. "Ли¬са" кладет свободную руку на плечи "коту", и по сигналу эта "парочка" преодолевает эстафетное расстояние, воз¬вращается и передает эстафету следующим участникам.

ЛЯГУШКА-ПУТЕШЕСТВЕННИЦА   
Помните, каким образом путешествовала в этой сказке Лягушка? Она заставила уток взять в клювы палку, а сама, уцепившись за нее лапками, взлетела вместе со стаей. В этой эстафете участникам придется проделать почти то же самое. Два самых сильных участника берут гимнастиче¬скую палку и кладут ее на плечи. В это время третий берется за палку руками, ноги отрывает от земли и оказы¬вается, таким образом, "лягушкой-путешественницей". Теперь по сигналу все трое начинают движение вперед. Тому игроку, который висит на палке, категорически нель¬зя касаться ногами земли. Когда "утки с лягушкой" добе¬гают до финиша, участник, висевший на палке, отцепляется, а два других его товарища возвращаются на старт, чтобы взять нового "путешественника". И так вся команда должна оказаться на финише.

БАЛДА И ЛОШАДЬ
Помните, как в сказке А.С. Пушкина Балда тоже участ¬вовал почти в спортивных соревнованиях? Его противни¬ками были черти. Используя ловкость и хитрость, победил Балда. Во время одного из заданий, которые придумывал старый черт, надо было унести лошадь. Но Балда вскочил на коня и крикнул бесенку: "Смотри, я несу меж ног!" В нашей эстафете мы попробуем показать именно этот ис¬ход из сказки. Для организации эстафеты все участники делятся на тройки. Двое из них будут изображать лошадь, ну а третий участник, естественно, Балду. "Лошадь" дела¬ется просто. Первый участник сгибается в поясе, а второй, тоже пригибаясь, берет первого за талию. Вот и все. Осталось "Балде" оседлать "лошадь", и можно трогать путь. После того, как Балда на лошади достигнет финиш; он должен развернуться и, "пришпоривая своего коня проделать обратный путь чтобы передать эстафету следующей тройке. Ну, а какой именно Балда, подобно Пушкинскому, принесет победу команде, покажут итог соревнования.

ЗМЕЙ ГОРЫНЫЧ  
Кому незнакомо это сказочное существо, у которого три головы, четыре лапы и два крыла! Давайте тоже сделаем Змея Горыныча, это несложно. Трое участников встают рядом, кладут руки на пояс или на плечи друг другу ноги участника, стоящего в середине, связываются с ногами партнеров, стоящих по бокам. Получается как 6ы четыре ноги в общей сложности. По сигналу "Змей Горыныч" начинает движение, причем участники, стоящие по бокам, должны выполнять движения руками, напоминающие взмахи крыльев. Добежав (доскакав, долетев) до фи ниша, тройка разворачивается, возвращается и передав эстафету следующим участникам. Ноги всем тройкам лучше связать до начала эстафеты. После этой эстафеты ребята, наверное, подумают: "Хорошо, что Змеи Горыныч! только в сказках".



НЕЗНАЙКА НА ВОЗДУШНОМ ШАРЕ
Вы помните героя Николая Носова Незнайку, которые летал со своими друзьями в Цветочный город на воздушном шаре? А как устроен воздушный шар, вы, наверное тоже знаете. По мере охлаждения воздуха в шаре из гон долы (корзины под шаром) выбрасывается балласт. У нас в эстафете корзиной послужит обыкновенное ведро. В него положим балласт: мячи, кегли, кубики и т.д., количе¬ство предметов должно быть равно количеству участников эстафеты. Не забудьте, нам еще нужен воздушный шар, чтобы все было точно, как в сказке. На эту роль велико¬лепно подойдет воздушный шарик, он даже называется почти так же. Если инвентарь готов, можно начинать эс¬тафету. Первый участник берет в одну руку ведро, в дру-гой руке у него воздушный шарик. Старт. С ведром и шариком игрок бежит к линии финиша, где находится за¬ранее положенный обруч. Игрок, добежав, выкладывает в обруч один предмет из ведра, т.е. "облегчает корзину". Вернувшись к команде, он передает ведро и шар следующему участнику. Тот в свою очередь проделывает то же самое. Таким образом, к концу эстафеты все предметы из ведра должны быть выложены в обруч. А последний участ¬ник должен снова их собрать в ведро и вернуть команде. Удачных вам полетов, и пусть они не заканчиваются так же плачевно, как в сказке Н.Носова.


БАБА-ЯГА   
Непременными атрибутами Бабы-Яги были ступа и мет¬ла. В эстафете в качестве ступы можно использовать про¬стое ведро, а в качестве метлы — швабру. Участник встает одной ногой в ведро, другая остается на земле. Одной рукой он держит ведро за ручку, а в другой руке держит швабру. А теперь в таком положении необходимо пройти всю дистанцию и передать "ступу" и "метлу" следующему. Вперед, "Бабы-Яги!"



КОЛОБОК
Если помните, в сказке Колобок ловко обошел Зайца, Медведя и Волка, но угодил в пасть Лисе. В этой эстафете первых трех зверей заменят кегли, а последнего — ведро. Каждый участник — это сказочник, который будет катить (пинать ногами) свой "колобок" (футбольный мяч) между кеглями. Подведя мяч к ведру, участнику необходимо, не прибегая к помощи рук, забросить мяч в ведро, то есть отправить"Колобка" в пасть "Лисы". Попыток ему на это дается сколько угодно. После того, как мяч "Колобок" все же оказался в ведре, участник вынимает его руками и быстро бежит к следующему игроку, чтобы тот тоже смог рассказать всю сказку", пройти со своим "Колобком" все препятствия.



ДОКТОР АЙБОЛИТ
Что делал в сказке добрый доктор Айболит? Правильно, лечил. И первое, с чего он начал, это ставил градусники пациентам. Вот и в этой эстафете участникам придется ставить друг другу градусники. Но не настоящие, их заме¬нят обычные кегли или другие предметы, которые на них похожи. Перед началом эстафеты команда выстраивается в колонну на линии старта. Первый участник стоит с вед¬ром или сумкой, наполненной кеглями. Количество кеглей на две меньше, чем участников. По сигналу первый "Айбо¬лит" бежит с ведром до определенной отметки и возвращается. Это он проделал путь в Африку. По возвращении он достает из ведра кегли по одной и по очереди ставит их всем участникам, как градусники, т.е. под мышку каж¬дому участнику. Кроме последнего. Последнему он отдает ведро, сам же уходит в сторону, выбывает из игры. Участ¬ник, получивший ведро (сумку), быстро собирает кегли у команды и вновь проделывает, что проделывал первый игрок. Не надо ронять кегли на землю, помните, что гра-дусники — дефицит, а уж если уронили, тут же поднимите. Эстафета заканчивается, когда остается один "Айболит", вернувшийся из "Африки", и ни одного больного.

ЗОЛУШКА
Помните, как трудолюбива была Золушка? Она ни ми¬нуты не сидела без дела. Участникам этой эстафеты тоже придется потрудиться. Для этого приготовьте заранее ведро, веник и совок, а так же по пять кубиков на каждую команду. Эстафета эта встречная. То есть необходимо разделить команду на две равные половины. Одна встает на линии старта, другая — на финише, лицом друг к другу. С одной стороны участники будут"Золушками", а с другой — "злыми мачехами". Как проходит эстафета? В руках у первой "Золушки" ведро, веник и совок. На линии движе¬ния от старта до финиша разбросаны пять кубиков — "мусор". Первый участник двигается вперед, собирая по дороге кубики в ведро. При этом помогать себе руками нельзя. То есть каждый раз надо поставить ведро на зем¬лю, веником положить кубик на совок, затем с совка в ведро. Когда все кубики собраны, "Золушка" передает ведро с кубиками, веник и совок "мачехе", то есть участ¬нику команды, стоящему напротив. "Мачеха, как и полага¬ется злой и вредной мачехе, разбрасывает кубики по всей линии движения. Новой "Золушке", которой "мачеха" пе¬редает орудия труда, вновь придется собирать мусор. И это "безобразие" творится до тех пор, пока обе группы не поменяются местами.


ТЕРЕМОК
Для начала вспомним, кто же жил в теремке: Мышка-но¬рушка, Лягушка-квакушка, Зайка-попрыгайка, Лисичка-сестричка да Комар-пискун. Шестым же пришел Медведь и разрушил теремок. Попробуем эту сказку разыграть в эстафете. В ней будут участвовать только шесть человек — по числу персонажей сказки. А роль теремка выполнит обруч. Эстафету начинает "Мышка". Участник, играющий  эту роль, по сигналу двигается к финишу, где лежит обруч-теремок. Добежав, игрок продевает обруч через себя, кла-дет его на место и бежит за следующим участником, т.е. за "Лягушкой". Теперь они бегут к теремку вдвоем, обяза¬тельно взявшись за руки. Добежав, они вдвоем пролезают через обруч, не разрывая при этом рук. Сделав это, они бегут за третьим, потом за четвертым, потом за пятым. Когда пятеро, не разжимая рук, продевают через себя  обруч и бегут за шестым, — это оказывается "Медведь". Но они все же берут его за руку и ведут с собой к "терем¬ку". Пять человек надевают обруч и удерживают его на уровне пояса. "Медведь" в это время берет обруч рукой и тянет его вместе со всеми участниками, находящимися внутри, к старту. Те, кто находится внутри обруча, бегут, помогая "Медведю". Кто сюжет этой сказки "расскажет" быстрее, тот победил.

ВОЛК И СЕМЕРО КОЗЛЯТ
По сказке семеро козлят были заперты дома, но Волк обманным путем проник в дом и козлят съел. Домами в этой эстафете будут две половинки волейбольной площад¬ки. Одна половинка — дом "козлят" одной команды, вто¬рая половинка — дом другой команды. В каждой команде нужно выбрать семь "козлят" и одного "Волка". "Козлята" сразу занимают свои дома и располагаются в них, кому как нравится. По сигналу оба "Волка" входят в дом проти¬воположной команды и начинают ловить "козлят". Тот, кого поймали (дотронулись рукой), уходит с площадки (он съеден). Чей "Волк" быстрее съел всех "козлят", та коман¬да побеждает. Козлятам в этой игре-эстафете можно убе¬гать от "Волка", но нельзя покидать дом, т.е. выскакивать за пределы площадки. Итак, приятного аппетита!

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

ЗООЛОГИЧЕСКИЕ ЗАБЕГИ

КЕНГУРУ С ДЕТЕНЫШЕМ
Мы надеемся, что вы помните, кенгуру — это сумчатое животное, обитающее в Австралии. Отличительная черта кенгуру — отличная прыгучесть. Благодаря своим силь¬ным лапам кенгуру совершает длинные прыжки, при этом бережно несет в своей сумке, которая находится у нее на животе, своего детеныша. Для эстафеты каждой команде потребуются: мешок средних размеров (это может заме¬нить рюкзак или, в крайнем случае, обычная сумка), волей¬больный мяч и веревка. Сумки или мешки привязываются участникам, начинающим эстафету, на уровне пояса. По сигналу участники кладут в свои мешки по мячу и прыж¬ками, напоминающими прыжки кенгуру, преодолевают дистанцию. Держаться при этом руками за "сумку с дете¬нышем" категорически запрещается. Важно чтобы "ма¬лыш не выпал из мешка. Возвратившись к линии старта первый участник передает все атрибуты следующему, и тот начинает преодолевать тем же способом тот же путь. Эстафета достаточно сложна, поэтому давайте возмож¬ность ребятам "вжиться в образ" заранее.



ПИНГВИН
Пингвины живут в Антарктиде. Это красивые, изящные птицы, которые не умеют летать, но зато великолепно плавают и очень забавно ходят. Помните их "грациозную" походку вразвалочку? Пингвины ходят, переваливаясь с боку на бок. Есть у них еще одна интересная особенность, они умудряются носить своих только что вылупившихся детенышей между лапок.
Для эстафеты вам потребуются лишь два теннисных мяча. Задача участника, зажав теннисный мяч ногами на уровне колен или лодыжки, пронести его до поворотной отметки и обратно. При этом нельзя прыгать или бежать. Надо идти вразвалочку, подражая походке Пингвина, но как можно быстрее. Смотрите, не уроните мяч!

ЧЕРЕПАХА-ПУТЕШЕСТВЕННИЦА
Черепаха — медлительное животное. Ну еще бы. По¬пробуйте двигаться быстро, когда у вас на спине настоя¬щий дом-панцирь. И все же черепаха преодолевает большие расстояния, путешествуя по пустыне. Для этой эстафеты каждой команде понадобится таз (металличе¬ский или пластмассовый). Первый участник встает на чет¬вереньки, ему на спину устанавливают таз дном вверх. Получилась черепаха. Теперь она должна пройти путь до поворота и обратно, не потеряв при этом свой панцирь-таз. Поскольку таз ничем не закреплен, то участник поне¬воле должен двигаться осторожно, а следовательно медленно, как черепаха. Иначе есть риск остаться без панциря, а для черепахи это равносильно гибели. Когда игрок "доползет" до старта, с него снимают его "дом" и устанавливают его на спине другого участника.

РАК, СПАСАЮЩИЙСЯ ОТ ОПАСНОСТИ
К сожалению, сейчас рака встретить в наших водоемах становится все труднее. Для жизни ему нужна чистая, проточная вода. Но мы надеемся, что вы знаете, как внешне выглядит рак, и потому не будем описывать его подроб¬но. Мы обратим ваше внимание только на одно очень интересное обстоятельство в поведении этого животного. Спасаясь от опасности, рак передвигается задом напе¬ред, бежит очень быстро хвостом вперед и держит при этом свои клешни готовыми к обороне. Эта эстафета про¬ста, так как вам не нужен будет никакой инвентарь, и вместе с тем сложна, так как участникам предстоит пере¬двигаться задом наперед, подражая действиям рака. Уча¬стник встает на четвереньки лицом к команде. По сигналу он начинает движение в таком положении, добегает до поворотной отметки и возвращается назад, чтобы "пре¬дупредить" следующего "рака" об опасности. Все участни¬ки проделывают то же самое.

ЛЯГУШКА НА ОХОТЕ
Как известно, лягушки предпочитают на обед комара или муху. Но для того, чтобы охота была успешной, ей необходимо выбраться из воды и проделать определен¬ный путь, чтобы найти добычу. Как же двигается лягушка? Прыжками. Она прыгает, используя силу своих задних пе-репончатых лап. Для этой эстафеты вам потребуются лас¬ты и маленькие теннисные мячи. Ласты помогут лучше вжиться в образ лягушки, а теннисный шар будет "лягу¬шечьей жертвой" — комаром или мухой. Итак, первый уча¬стник надевает ласты себе на ноги, садится на корточки и по сигналу начинает движение вперед, прыгая, как лягуш¬ка, Добежав, а точнее, доскакав до поворотной отметки, он разворачивается лицом к своей команде. В это время следующий участник, стоящий на линии старта, бросает "лягушке" теннисный мяч — "комара". "Лягушка" должна поймать "добычу" и вернуться с ней домой, то есть к ко¬манде, после чего передать ласты второму участнику, а мяч — третьему. И далее все повторяется. Успех во мно¬гом зависит от ловкости "лягушки" при поимке "добычи", ну и, конечно, от быстроты передвижения.

ЛОВКИЕ ОБЕЗЬЯНКИ    
Кто же не знает обезьянку? Это милое, забавное, шус¬трое и ловкое животное. Вы, наверное, видели в фильмах, как обезьяны здорово прыгают и лазают по деревьям. Во время прыжков они пользуются лианами, на которых рас¬качиваются, как на качелях. За лианы обезьяны цепляют¬ся четырьмя конечностями, а иногда даже хвостом.
В эстафете вам потребуются длинные веревки или ка¬наты. Они будут лианами. Эти "лианы" нужно уложить на землю по всей длине трассы от старта до поворотной отметки. Участникам эстафеты придется преодолеть путь туда и обратно на "четырех конечностях", то есть насту¬пая на веревку ногами и держась при этом за веревку руками. При этом существует опасность отдавить собст¬венные пальцы, но ведь обезьянки — очень ловкие живо¬тные и не боятся таких трудностей.

ТАРАКАНЬИ БЕГА
Такой вид состязаний действительно существует для развлечения публики. Тараканов даже специально гото¬вят к этому. Если вы забыли, напомним, что таракан имеет шесть лапок и бегает очень быстро. Чтобы справиться с этой эстафетой, в каждом забеге должны участвовать по два члена команды. Один из них встает на четвереньки, а второй кладет свои ноги на спину первого и сам будет "бежать" на руках. Таким образом, его руки будут первой парой "тараканьих" лапок, а руки и ноги второго участни¬ка будут второй и третьей парой "лапок". При такой не¬устойчивой конструкции надо постараться развить большую скорость. Трудно? Но вы все же попробуйте. Чьи "тараканы" пройдут всю дистанцию быстро и без ошибок, та команда побеждает.

ДВУГОРБЫЙ ВЕРБЛЮД
Верблюд — это корабль пустыни. Он может долго обхо¬диться без пищи и воды благодаря своим горбам, в кото¬рых он хранит запасы влаги. Верблюд может бегать довольно быстро, но чаще он степенно вышагивает по песку пустыни.
В этой эстафете одновременно бегут два участника. Не забудьте также приготовить по два волейбольных мяча для каждой команды. Итак, двое участников встают друг за другом, наклоняются, причем второй держится рукой за пояс первого. На спину каждому участнику кладется волейбольный мяч. Оба участника одной рукой придержи¬вают их, чтобы мячи-"горбы" не упали на землю, Ведь если у верблюда упал горб, значит, запасы иссякли и он может погибнуть. Придерживая мячи и не расцепляясь, участники должны проделать путь до поворота и обратно и передать эстафету следующему "кораблю пустыни".

БЕЛОЧКА, НЕСУЩАЯ ОРЕХ
Белка — очень шустрый, подвижный и ловкий зверек. Помните, как она здорово прыгает с дерева на дерево, умудряясь при этом нести грибы, орехи или ягоды. Для этой эстафеты приготовьте для каждой команды по 5-7 обручей, в зависимости от длины дистанции, и по одному волейбольному мячу. Обручи расположите на земле так, чтобы из одного можно было допрыгнуть до следующего. Причем они могут лежать не на прямой линии. Задача каждой "белочки" пронести "орех" — волейбольный мяч, прыгая "с дерева на дерево" (из обруча в обруч), сначала до поворотной отметки и затем обратно. Вернувшись к себе в "дупло", игрок передает "орех" следующей "бело¬чке". Эстафету можно усложнить, если "орехов" будет два или три. Удержать их будет сложнее.


ЗМЕЯ "
Змея не имеет ног, она не может ходить или бегать. Змея грациозно, бесшумно и очень быстро ползает. Она изгибается при этом всем телом. Она плавно огибает все препятствия на своем пути.
Для этой эстафеты вам потребуется несколько (5-6) стульев или заменяющих их предметов. Их надо устано¬вить на линии движения. Вся команда выстраивается в колонну друг за другом, все кладут руки на плечи впереди стоящим и дружно приседают на корточки. "Змея" готова отправиться в путь. Задача команды — преодолеть рас¬стояние до поворотной отметки и обратно, огибая при этом все препятствия и не задевая их. Важно не расце¬питься во время пути и не вставать в полный рост — иначе получится "змея с ногами" или "разорванная змея", а та¬кого, как вы понимаете, в природе не бывает.


ПАУК, ПЛЕТУЩИЙ ПАУТИНУ
Паук ловит свою жертву, плетя для этого замысловатые сети своей паутины. Иногда его паутину сравнивают с кру¬жевом. В отличие от тараканов у паука — восемь лап. На своих восьми лапах паук передвигается очень проворно.
В этой эстафете одновременно участвуют 4 человека. Они встают спиной друг к другу и сцепляются руками, согнутыми в локтях. В такой сцепке они превращаются в "паука", у которого 8 лапок. Теперь "пауку" необходимо быстро пройти от старта до поворотной отметки и обрат¬но. Но двигаться придется не по прямой линии, а по "ни¬точке паутинки". Пусть это будет положенная на землю веревка или начерченная мелом линия. Линия может иметь неожиданные повороты, зигзаги. В этой эстафете очень важна согласованность всех участников, паук не должен "разрываться" на две половинки, и "задние лапки" всегда должны двигаться в том же направлении, что и "передние". Вернувшись назад "паук" передает эстафету следующей четверке.
Проходя по лесу, каждый, наверное, встречал на своем пути муравейник. В нем постоянно кипит работа. Неда¬ром муравьи считаются самыми трудолюбивыми насеко¬мыми. Причем, если трудно одному — на помощь приходят другие. Все вместе муравьи могут перетащить на себе в муравейник даже очень тяжелый предмет. Для этой эста¬феты вам понадобится по одной гимнастической палке для каждой команды. Сюжет эстафеты очень прост. Пер¬вый участник берет гимнастическую палку и бежит с ней до поворотной отметки, а потом возвращается к себе в "муравейник", чтобы попросить о помощи. Когда первый "муравей" вновь вернется к старту, второй берется за гимнастическую палку, и они проделывают тот же путь, но уже вдвоем. Затем они возвращаются и "зовут на помощь" третьего. И так вся команда в конце концов должна ухва¬титься за "тяжелую ношу" и сообща донести ее до своего "муравейника". Лодыри, как правило, наказываются тем, что проигрывают.

СОРОКОНОЖКА
Вы, нет сомнения, наблюдали не раз, как передвигает¬ся гусеница-сороконожка. Она подтягивает заднюю часть туловища к передней, а затем распрямляется, "выбрасы¬вая" вперед переднюю часть своего тела. И так много раз. Ее способ передвижения напоминает волну.
Для организации эстафеты вам потребуется 10 веревок длиной чуть больше одного метра, а также стулья или стойки, чтобы закрепить эти веревки. (В качестве веревок можно использовать скакалки). На линии движения уста¬новите стойки или стулья с натянутыми веревками на рас-стоянии 3-4 метра друг от друга. Для каждой команды нужно сделать по пять таких препятствий. В этой эстафе¬те принимает участие одновременно вся команда. Участ¬ники выстраиваются в колонну друг за другом, кладут руки на пояс или на плечи впереди стоящему. По сигналу "гусеница сороконожка" начинает движение. При прибли¬жении к препятствию первый игрок — "голова гусеницы"— наклоняется, чтобы пройти под натянутой веревкой. Вслед за ним должны будут наклониться или присесть и все остальные. Пройдя под веревкой, можно снова рас¬прямиться. Так, преодолевая все препятствия на прямом и обратном пути, "сороконожка" будет совершать волно¬образные движения, подражая настоящей гусенице.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

ВОДНО - СУХОПУТНЫЕ СОРЕВНОВАНИЯ.

ВОДОНОС
В древние времена, когда еще не изобрели водопро¬вод, была в некоторых странах такая профессия — разнос¬чик воды или водонос. Этот человек набирал у источника воду (в бурдюк или ведра) и аккуратно нес ее в город, чтобы продать. При этом он стремился не расплескать ни капли воды. В нашей эстафете участникам предстоит стать "водоносами" и нести наполненную до краев тарел¬ку, стремясь при этом не расплескать ни капли. Участники выстраиваются на линии старта друг за другом. Первый берет в руки тарелку, наполненную водой, и по сигналу начинает движение вперед — до поворотного флажка и обратно. Затем тарелка аккуратно передается следующе¬му игроку. И так все члены команды должны проделать этот путь.
У этой эстафеты могут быть варианты.
—  тарелка удерживается одной рукой (так носят офици¬анты);
—  тарелка ставится на голову и придерживается одной рукой (так носят воду на Востоке);
— тарелка удерживается двумя руками, но участник при этом движется спиной вперед (так воду нигде не носят).
Вариантов может быть много, выбирайте любой или комбинируйте.
Не забудьте в конце эстафеты проверить, много ли во¬ды расплескали команды. Кто больше потерял, получает штрафные очки.

ПОЛИВКА ЦВЕТОВ
Цветы не могут расти без воды. Их обязательно надо поливать. Каждый, наверное, хоть раз в жизни проделы¬вал эту несложную операцию. Но опытные цветоводы зна¬ют, что цветы не любят и излишней влаги, поэтому надо знать норму. В этой эстафете цветы вам заменят пустые банки, а для полива нужен будет стакан и ведро воды на каждую команду. Пустые литровые банки (4-6 штук) уста¬навливаются друг за другом по всей линии движения. Луч¬ше установить их на табуреты. Команды выстраиваются на старте, рядом с линией старта наполненное ведро воды. Первый участник по сигналу судьи набирает полный ста¬кан воды и бежит "поливать цветы". Он должен так рас¬пределить воду в каждую банку, чтобы везде было примерно одинаковое количество Когда все "цветы" политы, игрок добегает до поворотной отметки и возвра¬щается назад к команде, чтобы передать стакан очередно¬му "цветоводу". И так вся команда. В заключение жюри оценивает не только то, кто быстрее полил "цветы", но и количество воды во всех банках. Чем ровнее количество воды в каждой из них, тем лучше. Хуже, когда одна банка — полная, а вторая налита только до половины.

МЕЛИОРАТОРЫ
Одна из задач людей этой профессии — осушение бо¬лот. Они используют для этого сложную, сильную технику. Но нам этого не потребуется, так как "болота" которые будут осушать команды не больше тарелки. Так что техни-ки особой не нужно. Эстафета заключается в CЛЕДУющем. Команда стоит на линии старта, у поворотной отметки стоит табурет, а на нем глубокая тарелка с водой. Это, как вы поняли, и будет наше "болото". Его предстоит осушить. По сигналу судьи первый участник бежит к табурету, оста-навливается примерно в 20 сантиметрах от него и сильно дует на тарелку с водой, стараясь выдуть на нее как мож¬но больше воды. Затем бежит обратно, чтобы передать эстафету следующему "мелиоратору". Предупредите ре¬бят, что дуть можно только один раз и не ближе, чем с двадцати сантиметров от тарелки. Чья команда быстрее осушит "болото", та и победит.

КОРОМЫСЛО
Помните, как раньше на Руси носили воду с колодца. Молодцы и девицы пользовались коромыслом. Очень удобно, однако без сноровки это сделать достаточно сложно. В этой эстафете "добры молодцы" и "красны де¬вицы" будут носить воду в ведрах на "коромысле". Но так как найти его очень сложно, то роль коромысла может играть обычная палка длиной 2 метра. Вам также потре¬буется по два ведра на каждую команду. Чтобы ребятам было не очень тяжело, лучше взять маленькие ведра (мож¬но детские, игрушечные), но если уж таких нет, то не наливайте ведра полными, хватит и половины. После того, как команда выстроится за линией старта, первый участ¬ник возьмет "коромысло"-палку, бережно положит его на плечо, а два других участника помогут ему повесить на палку два ведра с водой. По сигналу начинается движе¬ние. Участник должен добежать до поворотной отметки и вернуться назад, чтобы передать "коромысло" с ведрами следующему. Если в процессе эстафеты ведро упадет, что ж, игроку придется начать все сначала. Объясните ребя¬там, что они должны помогать друг другу на старте.

ХУДОЖНИКИ
Художник обычно имеет дело с красками, но раз сегод¬ня у нас водные эстафеты, то на этот раз вода заменит нам акварели и масло Вы знаете, что перед тем, как рисовать картину, художник обязательно грунтует холст, то есть покрывает его ровным слоем какой-то краски. И только уж потом на этом фоне начинает писать. Очень важно, чтобы холст был загрунтован очень равномерно и весь. В нашей эстафете кусок холста заменит любая одно¬цветная материя размером 50 х 50 см (это может быть носовой платок). Роль кисточки будет играть обычная сто¬ловая ложка. Ну а краску, как мы договорились, заменит вода. Итак, команда на старте. У линии старта — ведро с водой. У поворотной отметки закреплен на планшете (или лежит на земле) "холст", то есть материя, приготовленная вами заранее. В руках первого участника ложка — помни¬те, это кисть. По сигналу он начинает движение, предва¬рительно зачерпнув ложкой воды из ведра. Он бежит к "холсту" и выливает на него принесенную "грунтовку". Затем возвращается назад и передает "кисть" следующе¬му. И так далее. Побеждает та команда, чей "холст" быст¬рее загрунтуется", т.е. будет видно, что он абсолютно мокрый.

РЫБОЛОВ-СПОРТСМЕН
До чего же увлекательное дело — рыбалка. Рыбаки-лю¬бители и спортсмены могут часами сидеть на берегу в ожидании улова. Но наша эстафета не будет зависеть от клева. Главное в ней — ловкость каждого "рыбака". Для эстафеты потребуются следующие вещи для каждой ко¬манды: ведро с водой, спички или маленькие палочки по количеству игроков в команде, столовая ложка и тарелка. Команда "рыболовов" выстраивается на линии старта. В руках у первого участника — ложка и тарелка. У поворот-ной отметки стоит ведро, в нем на поверхности воды пла¬вают спички-"рыбки". Задача каждого участника добежать до ведра-"водоема" и с помощью нехитрого приспособле¬ния (ложки) выловить одну рыбку и положить ее в тарелку - "садок". Затем нужно вернуться к команде и передать "улов" и "удочку" следующему "рыболову". И так пока все "рыбки" не будут выловлены. Это просто только на первый взгляд. "Рыбки" очень непослушны, они льнут друг к дру¬гу, соскальзывают с "удочки"ложки. Поэтому будьте акку¬ратны. И не уроните "улов", а то придется все начинать сначала. Помните, что рыбки не могут жить без воды, поэтому при их ловле надо зачерпывать и немного воды. Ну что ж, удачной рыбалки!

ГЕНЕРАЛЬНАЯ УБОРКА
Делая дома генеральную уборку, мы пользуемся тряп¬кой, ведром или тазом. Бывают такие ситуации, когда во¬да проливается на пол, и нам приходится собирать ее с помощью тряпки. Сначала мы кладем ее в воду, тряпка намокает, впитывая воду, затем мы отжимаем воду в вед¬ро. Для этой эстафеты вам потребуются те же атрибуты. На каждую команду: половая тряпка, таз с водой, ведро. Таз с водой (воды должно быть равное количество у всех команд) устанавливают рядом с линией старта, а ведро (конечно же пустое) на поворотной линии на середине дистанции. Задача участника: взять тряпку в руки, по сиг¬налу судьи опустить тряпку и таз, чтобы она полностью намокла, затем вытащить ее и как можно быстрее бежать к ведру, чтобы в него выжать всю воду, которая впиталась в тряпку, вернуться назад и передать тряпку следующему участнику. Эстафета продолжается до тех пор, пока ка¬кая-нибудь из команд не перенесет всю воду из таза в ведро. Чем суше в тазу — тем лучше.
Поясните ребятам, что тряпку надо отжимать тщатель¬нее. Заодно они поучатся, как делать уборку.



ВОДОЛЕЙ
Обычно этот знак Зодиака изображают в виде юноши, льющего воду из кувшина. В этой эстафете тоже придется лить воду, а точнее — переливать. И не из кувшина, а из одной бутылки в другую. Поэтому приготовьте для каждой команды по две пол-литровые бутылки с узким горлыш¬ком. Одну из них наполните водой. А вторую оставьте пустой и установите ее на табурете рядом с поворотной отметкой. Вот и все приготовления. Как только будет дан старт, первый участник бежит с полной бутылкой к пово¬ротной отметке и там как можно быстрее переливает ее содержимое в пустую бутылку. При этом он не пользуется никакими подручными средствами (например, воронкой). Когда вода перелита, "водолей" оставляет пустую бутылку на табурете, а с полной возвращается к команде и пере¬дает ее следующему участнику. Так по очереди все проде¬лывают эту несложную, на первый взгляд, задачу. В заключение судьи проверят, какая команда потеряла меньше воды. Более быстрая и более умело льющая воду команда становится победителем.
ПОДВОДНОЕ ПЛАВАНИЕ
Вы, наверное, знаете этот вид спорта. Спортсмен в ластах под водой должен проплыть определенную дистан¬цию. Поскольку наша эстафета проводится на суше, то воды для нее потребуется немного — всего лишь стакан. Поэтому приготовьте для каждой команды по одному ста¬кану и по одной паре ласт. Эстафета заключается в следу¬ющем: первый участник встает на линию старта, надевает на ноги ласты, берет в одну руку стакан с водой и подни¬мает его над головой, оказываясь, таким образом, "под водой". По сигналу начинается движение вперед. Участ¬ник в ластах, неся наполненный водой стакан над голо¬вой, добирается до поворотной отметки и возвращается назад. Дойдя до команды, он передает ласты и стакан следующему участнику. В стакан надо добавить воды, ес¬ли по ходу эстафеты она расплескалась. И еще предложи¬те участникам свободной рукой делать движения, похожие на движения пловца. Стиль можно выбрать любой.

ВОДЯНЫЕ ЧАСЫ
Существуют различные часы: песочные, механические, электронные, водяные. Но те часы, которые мы предлага¬ем создать участникам этой эстафеты, вряд ли когда-ни¬будь существовали ранее, хотя они тоже называются водяными. Итак, команда встает в круг. Это будет цифер¬блат с делениями. Если у вас в команде меньше 12 чело¬век, то можно пригласить и болельщиков, чтобы ваши часы соответствовали всем правилам. Капитан встает ту¬да, где обычно находится цифра 12. В руках у него стакан и тарелка, наполненные до краев водой. Это, как вы дога¬дались, минутная и часовая стрелки часов. Но часам еще нужен движущийся механизм. Для создания такого механизма понадобится один помощник, в руках у которого будет какой-то сосуд с водой (например, трехлитровая банка). Он должен будет очень равномерно выливать воду из банки в ведро. Для этого ему надо заранее потрениро¬ваться. Теперь, когда часы в сборе, можно начинать. Ко-манды стоят недалеко друг от друга, образуя круги-"циферблаты". По свистку судьи помощник начина¬ет медленно выливать воду из банки. В это же время капитан передает (обязательно по часовой стрелке) ста¬кан, наполненный водой, следующему игроку, тот дальше и т.д. Когда "минутная стрелка" пройдет один круг, капи¬тан получает стакан и сразу передает его вместе с тарелкой "часовой стрелкой" следующему игроку. Тот будет держать тарелку, пока до него не дойдет стакан, после чего он передаст "стрелки" следующему. "Стрелки" долж¬ны двигаться до тех пор, пока из банки не выльется вся вода, т.е. пока не кончится "завод". Жюри определяет, какая команда успела передать "стрелки" друг другу боль¬шое число раз. А сделать это очень просто: надо взглянуть на "циферблат" и узнать, "который час?" Постараться, что¬бы вода из стакана и тарелки не выплескивалась.


ВОДОМЕТ
Водометную машину вы могли видеть у пожарных. Они пользуются ею, когда надо направленной струей воды сбить пламя. Но наш водомет будет устроен гораздо про¬ще, да и пожар тушить не придется. Для этой эстафеты вам потребуется для каждой команды следующий инвен¬тарь: ведро воды, стакан, кегли (их количество может быть равно количеству участников, а может быть меньшим). Для проведения конкурса нужно на расстоянии 5-6 мет¬ров от линии старта установить ведро с водой и стакан, а еще через 2-3 метра в ряд поставить кегли. По сигналу первый участник бежит до ведра — это "огневой рубеж", зачерпывает стаканом воду, а затем выплескивает стакан в сторону кеглей. После этого он оставляет стакан и воз¬вращается к команде, чтобы передать эстафету следующе¬му игроку. Задача команды — сбить все кегли как можно быстрее Для этого надо стараться так плескать воду, что¬бы она летела направленной струей. Побеждают самые меткие и ловкие.

ПОЛИВАЛЬНАЯ МАШИНА
Когда такая машина к великой радости детей едет по городу, из нее широким точным потоком льется вода, делающая город чистым и свежим. Именно эти особенное" поливальной  машины,  а  именно то, что вода льется  г ходу движения машины, и то, что струю можно регулировать и направлять — мы и использовали в эстафете. Для организации эстафеты вам потребуются стаканы, бутыли емкостью 0,5 л и воронки (их можно сделать из бумаги) по одному экземпляру всего для каждой команды. Участники должны   встать  парами  друг за другом.   В  руках игроков первой пары — пустой стакан у одного и наполненная  водой  бутылка у другого. У поворотной отметки стоит табурет, на который положена воронка. По сигнал первая пара начинает бег. При этом один участник должен наливать  воду  из  бутылки   в  стакан  другого так,  чтоб наполнить  стакан  до  краев.   Останавливаться   при  это нельзя.   Чтобы   выполнить  такое  задание  нужна   и   меткость, и хладнокровие, и расчет. Когда игроки добегут до табуретки, где лежит воронка, второй участник (тот, который бежал со стаканом) должен перелить воду обратно бутылку.   Когда  это  будет сделано,  воронку необходим вернуть на табурет, а участникам возвращаться к команд и передавать свои атрибуты следующей паре. Жюри должно наблюдать за тем, чтобы стакан во время бега наполнялся до краев, а в заключение посмотреть, много ли воды потеряно из  бутылки.  Если  команда  нарушает правила придется наказывать ее штрафными очками.

ПРЫЖКИ В ВОДУ
Этот вид соревнований включен в олимпийскую про грамму. Это достаточно сложный вид спорта, но мы предлагаем "облегченный", веселый вариант. Для проведения этого соревнования потребуются объемные тазы с водой по одному на каждую команду. Причем воды в каждом тазу должно быть равное количество, чтобы не возникло разногласий. Тазы стоят примерно в метре от линии старта Участники босиком, предварительно сняв обувь, встают друг за другом.
Задача команды заключается в том, чтобы каждый по очереди прыгнул в таз с водой. Но, прыгая в воду, надо поднять как можно больше брызг, нужно, чтобы как можно больше воды выплеснулось из таза. В заключение судьи подводят итог, измеряя количество оставшейся в тазах воды. У кого меньше осталось — тот и победил.
Надо исключить возможность спорных ситуаций. Объясните ребятам, что на край таза прыгать нельзя, так как он может просто перевернуться. Если подоб¬ное случится, придется начинать все сначала. Эта эстафета доставит ребятам много радости, так как можно вдоволь побрызгаться.



ВОДОЧЕРПАЛКА
Назначение этой машины всем понятно — вычерпывать откуда-нибудь воду. Роль водочерпалки в нашей эстафете будет выполнять обычная столовая ложка. Кроме столо¬вых ложек (по одной на каждую команду), вам еще пона¬добятся глубокие тарелки и литровые банки (так же по одной на команду). Все это несложно найти. Тарелка с водой устанавливается в 2-3 метрах от линии старта, луч¬ше поставить ее на табурет. А пустая банка устанавлива¬ется на поворотной отметке. Первый участник, вооружившись ложкой, бежит к тарелке, зачерпывает ею воду и двигается к банке, чтобы вылить воду туда. Затем он возвращается к команде и передает ложку следующему игроку. Так продолжается до тех пор, пока вся вода из тарелок не будет вычерпана. Важно еще и то, чтобы коли¬чество воды в банке оказалось таким же, каким было в тарелке. Для определения этого по окончании эстафеты судьи производят замер воды.

СОБИРАТЕЛИ ДОЖДЯ
Это заключительная эстафета и самая "водная". Для нее вам потребуется сразу по три ведра воды на каждую команду. Вам также потребуются сильные помощники, та¬кие, чтобы могли поднять ведро, полное воды. Помощни¬кам предстоит сделать "дождь" (дождь — это когда вода льется с неба.) Для этого им придется выплеснуть воду из ведер как можно выше вверх, чтобы она вернулась с вы¬соты брызгами и каплями. Этот искусственный дождь нуж¬но будет "собрать". "Собирает" его вся команда одновременно. Для этого у каждого участника команды должен быть стакан. Этим стаканом он должен поймать как можно больше капель с неба. После трех дождевых всплесков из трех ведер все, что участникам удалось пой¬мать своими стаканами, сливается в одну емкость и срав¬нивается с емкостями других команд. Конечно же, победят те, которые не испугаются холодной воды, смело встанут под водные струи и соберут больше живительных капель.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*«Веселый досуг»
Методические рекомендации * 

О необходимости создания разнообразных собраний детей для совместных игр говорил еще прогрессивный педагог России П.Ф. Капреев.
В каждом культурно-досуговом учреждении области, будь то маленький клуб или огромный Дворец культуры, есть детские объединения, но проблема организации свободного времени де-тей и подростков как стояла довольно остро, так и стоит по сего-дняшний день. Статистика нам дает одну картину, а реальная практика – совсем другую.
Известна  работа далеко немногих  детских и подростковых  клубных объединений. Это эстетических центры, работающие на базах Прохоровского, Новооскольского и Ивнянского районных Домов культуры и клубы по интересам: ДК «Строитель» - «Сказ-ка» (руководитель - Старикова Н.Н.); РДК    п. Троицкий - клуб «Малыш» (руководитель Панкратова Е.В.) – Губкинского района, в городском Дворце культуры г. Белгород - киноклуб «Подросток и закон»; студенческая гостиная, клубы «Сказка» и «Светофор». 
В Грайворонском районе в  течение нескольких лет на базе      Гора - Подольского, Косиловского и Безыменного ДК объединя-ют ребят клубы «Ровесник». Музыкальные клубы «Угадай мело-дию» на базе Глотовского клуба и Косиловского СДК этого рай-она с удовольствием посещают дети от 12 до 16 лет. 
На заседаниях клубов «Хочу все знать» Добросельского ДК, «Дубравушка» Дунайского ДК Грайворонского района проходят беседы и экологические уроки на темы: «Природа и мы», «Охра-на и сохранение природных богатств», уроки нравственности и воспитания «Выбор за вами», «Нет наркотику», «Здоровье в на-ших руках»; в Смородинском, Санковском, Дунайском и Коси-ловском ДК Грайворонского района работают кружки  «Веселый карандаш» и др. 
Необходимо, чтобы для наших детей и подростков повсеме-стно создавались такие условия, где бы они получали жизненный практикум, обучались  жить в коллективе со сверстниками, тренируя ум, душу, сердце.
Как показывает практика работы лучших детских клубных формирований, второй частью занятий должна быть игра. Осоз-нание собственных прав и прав других, зависимости всех друг от друга, значение организованных и согласованных действий, необходимости подчинения и проявления инициативы – таков далеко не полный перечень воспитательных результатов игры – и простой, и сложной. В любом детском объединении должны присутствовать игра или игровые элементы, соответствующие характеру его деятельности. 
У каждого из нас есть определенный запас игр и других раз-влечений и занятий, приобретенный еще в детстве, который мы можем передать современным детям, но этот запас не бесконечен и, в конце концов, любой из нас может оказаться в ситуации, когда ему уже не с чем идти к ребятам. Чтобы такого не произош-ло, лучше позаботиться об этом заранее. Огромную помощь всем, кто организует досуг детей, могут оказать книги и методические материалы. 
В методические материалы, которые вы держите сейчас в ру-ках, включены: 
- методические рекомендации (в виде советов) по организации детского досуга, которые помогут не просто разучить с детьми ту или иную игру, а и заинтересовать ребят, включить их в действо, перевести из разряда пассивных наблюдателей в разряд активных участников, без знаний, навыков и мастерства сделать это слож-но;
- русские народные подвижные игры;
- сценарии тематических программ.

Создание клубов любителей игры, сообразно возможностям и местным условиям, послужит решению многих серьезных про-блем связанных, с организацией полноценного досуга подрас-тающего поколения. 
Работа таких клубов даст положительные результаты, если занятия в них будут проводиться не менее 2-3 раз в неделю.
Особое внимание следует обратить на организацию и прове-дение традиционных русских народных игр нашей области и своего района. 
В программу работы клубов следует включить конкурсы «Любимые игры наших бабушек и дедушек». Подготовка ребят к таким конкурсам расширит их знания, позволит почувствовать себя исследователями культуры своей местности. 

Советы организаторам игр
* 	Любые игры только тогда дают результаты, когда в них иг-рают с удовольствием. Обстановку, в которой проходит игра, в первую очередь создают взрослые. И первое условие успеха де-тей — улыбка, похвала, радость, искренняя заинтересованность старших.
* Игры должны приносить радость и детям, и играющим с ними взрослым.
* 	Для любой игры необходима непринужденная обстановка, тогда дети сосредоточатся на самой игре, а не на том, чтобы «сесть (или встать) как следует». Позвольте детям пошуметь, выразить свои эмоции.
* Ни в коем случае не принуждайте детей играть и не дово-дите занятия играми до пресыщения.
* Не будьте назойливы. Если кто-то не хочет играть или петь, танцевать, не настаивайте.
* Обратите внимание на тех детей, которые не участвуют в игре. Это может быть по двум причинам: или у ребенка слабо развиты те качества, которые нужны именно в этой игре, или взрослые отбили у него охоту, принуждая его играть или перегрузив играми.
* Игры должны развивать не только исполнительные способ-ности, но и, что гораздо важнее, — творческие способности.
* Начинать надо с посильных для детей игр. Успех в самом начале окрыляет.
* Подготавливая игровые программы, идите по пути «от простого к сложному».
* Увлечения детей приходят волнами. Поэтому и игры, к ко-торым у детей временно исчез интерес, замените другими.
 * Успех игры зависит не только от ее умелого выбора, но и от того, как она проводится.
 * Придите к детям с тщательно продуманным планом, четко представляя, где вы будете проводить игру: в комнате, зале, на площадке, на лесной поляне и т. д. Все необходимое должно быть под рукой (мячи, скакалки, булавы, кегли, обручи и т. д.). 
* Предлагая новую игру, кратко объясните ее, чтобы каждый знал, что он должен или не должен делать. Некоторые движения, если это необходимо, покажите детям и разучите их с ними. Обязательно познакомьте детей с правилами игры. После окон-чания игры подведите итоги, но сделайте это непринужденно, доброжелательно.
* Проведение некоторых игр (игры-аттракционы, шу-точные эстафеты и др.) сопровождайте комментариями. Они должны быть с юмором. Но никогда не критикуйте и не коммен-тируйте действия самих детей.
* Дайте детям возможность играть самостоятельно, без под-сказки. Не выполняйте задание за ребенка (в первую очередь это касается интел¬лектуальных игр), не подсказывайте ему ни сло-вом, ни жестом, ни взглядом. Не злоупотребляйте коммента-риями и замечаниями, так как тогда дети начинают судить о соб-ственных действиях не по результатам, а по замечаниям окру-жающих. Это может привести к тому, что ребенок, с одной стороны, будет бояться самостоятельности, а с другой, у ребенка не будет развиваться самоконтроль.
* Перед проведением игр на открытом воздухе тщательно про-верьте игровую площадку. Она должна быть очищена от камней, коряг, мусора; быть без ям и бугров.
* Не выпячивайте успех победителей и не критикуйте побеж-денных.
* При проведении игр и массовых мероприятий выбирайте такое место, с которого вы видите всех.
* При работе в кругу лучше находиться ближе к окружности, а не в центре круга.
* При объяснении игр, связанных с построением, основа — показ, а не рассказ. Не стоит говорить: « Повернитесь направо... Левую руку положите на правое плечо впереди стоящего товари-ща»,— и т. д. Лучше сказать: «Сделайте так»,— и самому пока-зать, как надо сделать. Когда играющие будут строиться, можно по ходу исправлять ошибки в построении, помогать.
* Подготовка к любому массовому мероприятию начинается с выяснения его цели и задачи, возраста детей, для ко-торых будет проводиться это мероприятие. После этого пишется сценарный план, где определяется, какие виды игр и развлечений будут использоваться в массовке — викторины, загадки-шутки, конкурсы песен и т. д. Затем надо решить, какие игры-конкурсы будут стержневыми. И только после этого пишется развернутый сценарий мероприятия. Нужно идти по пути усложнения программы — от простого к сложному. Особое внимание надо уделить началу представления и концовке.
* Придя на площадку, присмотритесь, кто пришел на мероприятие. Отметьте для себя наиболее активных ребят.
* «Семь раз отмерь — один раз отрежь» — совет не только для портных. Обязательно отрепетируйте все, что вы будете говорить и делать на мероприятии. Лишние слова и движения утомляют, также как и длинные паузы, комментарии не по делу и т. д.
* Говорите громко, отчетливо, но не кричите.
* Если вам нужно установить тишину, поднимите руку, воспользуйтесь свистком, попросите аккомпаниатора взять не-сколько аккордов, хлопните несколько раз в ладоши.
* Любую игру постарайтесь закончить так, чтобы от нее можно было логично перейти к другой игре, танцу и т. д
ПОДВИЖНЫЕ ИГРЫ
Детям нужно пошуметь, порадоваться, подвигаться, одним словом — разрядиться. Именно такую возможность дают им под-вижные игры. Чтобы игра получилась, необходимо, чтобы она была интересна и понятна ребятам и, конечно же, соответствова-ла их возрасту. Перед началом игры познакомьте детей с ее со-держанием, условиями и правилами. Свой рассказ можно сопро-водить показом некоторых игровых элементов, а наиболее слож-ные из них желательно разучить с детьми и отрепетировать.
Любые игры только тогда дают результаты, когда в них игра-ют с удовольствием. Постарайтесь создать непринужденную об-становку, чтобы все внимание было сосредоточено на самой иг-ре, а не на том, чтобы «сесть (или встать) как следует», «не шу-меть» и т. д. И не забудьте поощрить ребят за их ловкость, сме-лость, находчивость добрым словом, улыбкой. Особенно внима-тельно надо отнестись к детям, которые слабее своих сверстни-ков, более робки или обладают каким-либо физическим недос-татком. Ненавязчиво помогите им, поддержите, создайте вокруг них дружелюбную атмосферу. Это принесет пользу и этим ребя-там, и тем, кто более силен и ловок. Перед игрой прочтите детям «игровой кодекс». Вот примерный его текст:
1.   Играй честно, соблюдая правила.
2.   Помни, что в игре ты не один (не води нарочно подолгу, дай играть другим).
3.   В играх-поединках выбирай противника равного по силам.
4.   В команде закон: один за всех и все за одного.
5.   Не горячись понапрасну.
6.  Слушайся руководителя игры: он здесь главный судья. Подчиняйся капитану команды: в игре он старший.
7.   Победив, не смейся над противником. В игре — вы про-тивники, вне игры—товарищи.
8.   Проиграл, не унывай!


Русские народные подвижные игры

Дорожки
Эту игру маленьких детей приметили взрослые.
Выходят ребята на деревенскую дорогу и начинают делать своими ножками разные и по форме, и по величине дорожки, а затем бегают по ним до устали. Дорожки извилистые, словно змейка, закручиваются улиткой, сворачиваются в замыслова¬тый крендель. Дети постарше придумывают более сложные по форме рисунки: извилистые дорожки обвивают друг друга, улит¬ки сво-рачиваются из двух узких дорожек и т. д.
И какие только разнообразные приемы не находили дети, что-бы дорожки не были похожи одна на другую. Широкую делают одновременно 2-3 человека: встают боком и, держась за руки, идут приставным шагом. Чтобы дорожка получи¬лась узкой, ее делает кто-то один (пятка соприкасается с нос¬ком).
Дети любят эту игру за то, что она дает возможность на не-большом пространстве пройти или пробежать длинный путь; при этом они учатся делать во время движения быстрые пово¬роты, неожиданные остановки, учатся ходить разным шагом, менять скорость движения.
Длина дорожек произвольная, но не менее 5 м. В зависи¬мости от ширины дорожек дети во время движения или вста¬ют на ли-нию, или идут между линиями. Проходить дорожку могут несколько одновременно человек. Безусловно, нужно учитывать длину дорожки и ее рисунок с тем, чтобы играю¬щие могли соблюдать темп движения и не подходить близко друг к другу.
А вот и примеры дорожки. Одни рисунки придумали дети из далекого прошлого, а другие современные дошкольники вме¬сте с педагогами.
Если нарисовать несколько одинаковых дорожек или же дать в сочетании разные, то можно провести соревнование.
1-е задание.
Положите в конце каждой дорожки цветные флажки. Дети из какой группы быстрее перенесут флажки.
2-е задание.
Дети из какой группы быстрее перейдут по дорожкам на про-тивоположную сторону игровой площадки.

ПЯТНАШКИ
Игра начинается с выбора водящего, его называют пятнашкой. Играющие могут договариваться и об условиях проведения игры.
Правила:
1.    По ходу игры нужно внимательно следить за сменой водя-щих и их действиями.
2.    Пятнашка не должен бегать за одним играющим или сто-ять рядом и ждать, когда он побежит.
3.    Нельзя пятнать раньше установленного момента.
4.    Запятнанный не должен пятнать того, кем был только что запятнан (кроме игры «Пятнашки с передачей).

Пятнашки обыкновенные
Все участники игры разбегаются по площадке, пятнашка их догоняет. Тот, кого он коснулся рукой,  становится пят¬нашкой.

Пятнашки с домом
По краям площадки рисуют два круга — это дома. Спаса¬ясь от водящего, играющие могут забегать в дом, где пятнашка салить их не имеет права, но долго находиться в доме правилами не раз-решается. Пятнашкой становится игрок, которого осали¬ли в поле.

Прерванные пятнашки
Пятнашке в этой игре нужно громко назвать имя того игро¬ка, которого он хочет запятнать. Но если во время преследова¬ния пятнашка видит, что рядом с ним находится другой участ¬ник игры, он меняет свое решение, называет его по имени и ста¬рается догнать его и запятнать. Запятнанный выходит из игры.
Правила:
1.    Пятнашка сначала называет игрока по имени, а затем до-го¬няет его и пятнает.
2.    В игре пятнашка может изменять свое решение многократ-но в зависимости от ситуации.

Круговые пятнашки
Участники игры встают по кругу, каждый свое место обво¬дит кружком. Двое играющих стоят за кругом на некотором расстоя-нии друг от друга, один из них пятнашка. Если убегаю¬щий ви-дит, что пятнашка его догоняет, он называет одного из близко стоящих в кругу по имени. Тот оставляет свое место и бежит от пятнашки, а игрок занимает его кружок.
Свободный кружок может занять и пятнашка, тогда пят-нашкой становится тот, кто остался без места. Он догоняет иг-рока, выбежавшего из круга. Если водящий запятнал убегаю-щего, то игру начинают те из играющих, кого они назовут по именам. Сами же встают в их кружки.
Правила:
1.    Бегать через круг не разрешается.
2.    Игроку, за которым гонится пятнашка, можно пробегать не более двух кругов.
3.    Выбранные играющие договариваются, кто будет пятнаш-кой.

Указания к проведению. В игре дети должны быть очень вни-мательными, если играющий зазевается и не вовремя осво¬бодит свой кружок, то он подведет товарища. Дети стоят по кругу на расстоянии одного шага друг от друга, лицом к центру. Пят-нашку можно заменить, если он пробежал два круга, никого не запятнал и не занял свободное место.
Игра пойдет весело и интересно, если убегающие будут быст-ро меняться местами.



Пятнашки-зайки
Все играющие — зайчики. Когда пятнашка догоняет игра-ющего, тому нужно попрыгать на двух ногах, как зайке, и тогда его уже нельзя пятнать.

Пятнашки с передачей
Играющий, которого запятнали, если он быстрый и ловкий, может сразу же возвратить пятнание водящему, и пятнашкой ос-тается прежний игрок.

Пятнашки с именем
Все играющие, кроме пятнашки, выбирают себе имя из на-званий цветов, птиц, зверей и т. п. Пятнашка не пятнает того, кто вовремя назвал свое имя, например, «лиса», «барсук», «аист», «волк» и т. п.

Пятнашки с мячом
В этой игре пятнают не рукой, а мягким мячом. У каждого иг-рающего — свой мяч. Когда игрок выполняет роль пятнаш¬ки, то бросает мяч не выше пояса. Резиновый мяч бросают толь¬ко в но-ги. Размер мяча не более 6 см в диаметре.
Если водящий ни в кого не попал, играющие могут отды¬хать, пока он догоняет и подбирает мяч.
Правила:
Игрок не считается запятнанным, если катящийся мяч слу-чайно задел его.

Пятнашки с присказкой

«ЛЯПКИ»
Запятнав игрока, пятнашка говорит: «На тебе ляпку, отдай ее другому!» — и убегает. Новый пятнашка повторяет те же слова, запятнав другого игрока, и т. д.
Играющие во время бега могут поддразнивать пятнашку: «Не дашь лепок, не вырастишь вершок!»

«КЛЕЦКИ»
Пятнашка спрашивает запятнанного:
— У кого был?
— У тетки.
— Что ел?
— Клецки.
— Кому отдал?
Игрок называет кого-то из участников игры. Названный ста-новится пятнашкой.
Правила:
1.    Когда пятнашка говорит слова, играющие стоят на месте.
2.    Установленные слова нужно произносить четко, ясно, с на¬чала до конца.

«Я НЕ НА ДЕРЕВЕ»
Играющие расходятся по площадке, и каждый находит себе предмет, на который он может встать. Прежде чем начать игру, дети все вместе говорят какую-нибудь прибаутку или дразнилку.
Ахи, ахи, ахи, ох, Маша сеяла горох.
Уродился он густой. Мы помчимся, ты постой!
Николай, Николай! Сиди дома, не гуляй, лапти плети, на нас гляди!
С последними словами все разбегаются в разные стороны и бегают по площадке, повторяя слова: «Я не на дереве!» Чтобы не быть запятнанными, они могут встать на любой предмет и ска-зать: «Я на дереве!» Водящий не пятнает того, кто своевре¬менно сказал: «Я на дереве!» — и встал на какой-либо пред¬мет. Можно вставать и около настоящих деревьев, если они есть на площадке. Играющие могут и перебегать с предмета на предмет, но не забы-вать говорить нужные слова.

ПЕРЕГОНКИ ПО КРУГУ

 Пустое место
Играющие встают в круг, выбирают водящего, тот выходит из круга и начинает игру. Бежит мимо игроков, одного из них пят-нает и продолжает бежать в том же направлении. Запят¬нанный же бежит в противоположную от водящего сторону. Кто из них первым добежит до свободного места в круге, тот и занимает его, а опоздавший становится водящим.
Правила:
1.    Дети бегают только снаружи круга.
2.    Стоящие в кругу не должны задерживать бегущих.
3.    Если дети прибегают к свободному месту одновременно, то оба встают в круг, и выбирается новый водящий.
Указания к проведению. Играют в эту игру в любое время го-да на большой площадке, где можно бегать без помех.

Корзинки
Дети делятся на пары и расходятся по площадке. В каждой па-ре игроки берут друг друга за руки и образуют кружки-корзинки.
Двое играющих стоят на некотором расстоянии друг от друга, один из них пятнашка, он догоняет второго игрока. Тот, бегая между парами и, чтобы его не осалили, быстро называет по     имени одного игрока из любой пары. Играющий, чье имя назва-ли, убегает, его догоняет пятнашка, а на его место становится        второй игрок водящей пары. Если пятнашка осалил убегающего, то они берут друг друга за руки и образуют корзинку.            
Выбирается новая пара водящих.     

Правила:
1.    Дети водящей пары не должны убегать далеко от остальных играющих.
2.    Если пятнашка не может догнать убегающего, выбирают другого пятнашку.

Горячие руки
Водящий встает в круг. Стоящие вокруг него играющие под-нимают руки до уровня пояса и держат их ладонями вверх.
Водящий стремится осалить кого-нибудь по ладони. Игра-ющие, спасаясь, быстро опускают руки. Кого водящий осалит, тот идет водить.
Если играющих много, водящими могут быть два, три чело-века. Играющие могут и не убирать руки, а поворачивать их ла-донями вниз.
Игра проходит живее, когда водящий пытается быстро пе-ремещаться по кругу в разных направлениях.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

ИГРЫ С ЭСТРАДЫ

На мероприятиях часто приходится проводить с ребятами иг-ры в зрительном зале со сцены в школе, в клубе, а летом — на открытой площадке с эстрады — в оздоровительных лагерях, во дворах, в парках. Среди огромного количества игр, существую-щих на свете, всегда можно выбрать те, которые будут уместны в подобных условиях. Условно их можно назвать играми с эстра-ды.
Такие игры следует подбирать особенно тщательно. Они должны быть зрелищны, зажигательны, соответствовать духу и месту проводимого мероприятия.
Игры с эстрады можно разбить на четыре основные группы.
1.  Игры, в которых одновременно играют все присутствую-щие в зале (игры-речевки, игры на внимание...). На вопросы дети отвечают хором, одновременно выполняют разные задания—хлопают в ладоши, поднимают руки и т. п.
2. Игры, в которых участвуют все, но не одновременно. Дети, получив задания: какие-либо задачи, загадки, ребусы, — отвеча-ют по очереди, по мере того, как им удается найти правильный ответ.
3. Игры, в которых все зрители разбиваются на команды (на-пример, правая и левая стороны зала, мальчики и девочки и т. п.) и выделяют для участия в состязаниях своих представителей, которые, поднявшись на сцену, включаются в различные соревнования — поединки, шуточные игры и т. п. За их действиями следят зрители. Победа представителей команд означает победу всей команды, которой и засчитываются очки.
4.  Игры, в которых на сцене заняты лишь один, два или не-сколько детей. Задания, которые они выполняют, должны быть интересны всем зрителям.
Эти игры можно проводить и не на эстраде, хотя она жела-тельна. Главное найти место — зал, площадку, лужайку, где по-местятся все присутствующие и всем будет все хорошо видно и слышно.
Репертуар эстрадных игр можно постоянно расширять, умело перера¬батывая обычные игры и приспосабливая их к условиям эстрады.

ПОДБОР ИГР
И СОСТАВЛЕНИЕ ПРОГРАММ

Примерные программы игр с эстрады рассчитаны на 30-40 минут для детей 1-3 классов, а для 4-8 классов — на 60-80 минут.
Часто игры с эстрады приходится проводить до начала вечера или в антрактах. В таких случаях лучше пользоваться сокращен-ными программами, которые органично впишутся в содержание вечера или утренника. Иногда все мероприятие целиком состоит из игр с эстрады. Для его проведения потребуется обширная про-грамма. Игры, включенные в нее, должны отличаться одна от другой и по содержанию, и по оформлению, и по характеру дей-ствий, и по эмоциональной окраске. Немаловажна и последова-тельность чередования игр: игры, проводимые непосредственно на эстраде, должны сменяться коллективными играми, в которых активно заняты все присутствующие в зале. Кроме того, жела-тельно включить в программу игры с элементами клоунады и игры-аттракционы, которые подогреют интерес зрителей и акти-визируют их внимание
В начале программы лучше поставить игры, которые помогут наладить контакт с детьми, сидящими в зале.  Это — коллектив-ные игры, речевки, загадки-рифмы и т. д.


ПОДГОТОВКА К ПРОВЕДЕНИЮ ИГР

О мероприятии, в целом посвященном играм с эстрады, надо заранее известить участников, тщательно подготовить программу и все, что для нее требуется: литературный текст, инвентарь, не-обходимый для игр, музыкальное сопровождение.
Для проведения отдельных игр можно привлечь группу по-мощников из числа детей. Предварительно их надо познакомить с игровой программой и отрепетировать некоторые игровые эле-менты. Основная же роль как в подготовке, так и в проведении игр остается за руководителем программы, который должен быть и автором, и режиссером, и душой всего мероприятия.
Игры с эстрады диктуют свои требования к реквизиту. Он должен быть ярким, привлекательным. Все используемые тексты должны быть написаны крупным шрифтом, чтобы зрители в зале могли свободно их прочитать. Инвентарь не должен лежать на виду у зрителя, иначе он не произведет должного эффекта, когда начнется игра.
В программе встречаются игры, требующие музыкального со-провождения. Иногда музыка является основной органической частью игры. Подбору музыки нужно уделить особое внимание. Если есть возможность, к этой работе лучше привлечь специали-ста.



ПРОВЕДЕНИЕ ПРОГРАММЫ

Успех всякой программы зависит от того, как руководитель сумеет организовать и объяснить детям игру. Его речь должна быть краткой, лаконичной и там, где это необходимо, сопровож-даться показом. Начинать рассказ надо с основного и заканчивать деталями. Говорить нужно громко, но не кричать. Если разговор ведется с ребятами, стоящими на сцене, то не следует забывать и о тех, кто сидит в зрительном зале, — им должно быть все видно, слышно и понятно.
Основная задача руководителя — активизировать зрителей, вызвать у каждого ребенка желание участвовать в игре. При про-ведении игр с эстрады нужно избегать больших пауз, так как они расхолаживают зрителей. Избежать этого можно, только зная всю игровую программу «от и до».
ПЕРВАЯ ПРОГРАММА
(Для детей 1 -3 классов)
Знаете ли вы друг друга?

На сцену выходит руководитель. Поздоровавшись с ребятами, сидящими в зале, он называет свое имя и имя баяниста, с которым вышел на площадку.
—	Ребята, а вы знаете друг друга? — спрашивает детей руко-водитель.
—	Знаем! — обычно отвечают ребята.
—	Сейчас я это проверю,— говорит руководитель. С этими словами он вызывает к себе двух ребят — мальчика и девочку — и ставит их по обе стороны от себя.
—	 Перед вами двое ребят,— обращается руководитель к зрителям.
— Это (поднимает руку мальчика) — Коля, а это (поднимает руку девочки) — Таня. Прошу повторить (вновь поднимает руку маль-чика, а затем — девочки. Ребята хором повторяют их имена).
 —Хорошо. Я буду поднимать руку Коли или Тани. Вы хором называете имя того, чью руку я подниму. Только без ошибок.
Руководитель поднимает руку Коли, повернув одновременно свою голову в его сторону. Все хором произносят:
—	Коля!
После этого руководитель, повернув голову в сторону Тани, поднимает ее руку вверх. Все хором называют ее по имени.
Так надо повторить несколько раз.
В какой-то момент руководитель, повернув голову в сторону девочки, поднимает в это время руку мальчика или наоборот. В результате сидящие в зале называют Колю Таней, а Таню Колей. Это вызывает смех у ребят.
Закончив игру, руководитель говорит:
—То, что мы сейчас провели, — была веселая шутка, но вместе с тем это была и проверка вашего внимания. Надеюсь, что дальше вы будете внимательней.
Что мы делали?

Игра проводится под музыку. Руководитель вызывает двух ребят — одного от одной стороны зала, а другого — от другой и отводит их за кулисы.
—	Ребята! — обращается руководитель к остальным зрителям. — Мы сейчас изобразим игру на музыкальных инструментах, а они,— показывает в сторону ушедших за кулисы детей, — должны будут по вашим движениям угадать, на каком музыкальном инструменте вы играете. Кто из них первым угадает, тот и выиграет. Если кто-то из вас не знает, как играть на том или ином инструменте, смотрите на меня и повторяйте за мной движения.
После этого руководитель вызывает из-за кулис ребят, ставит их позади себя лицом к зрителям и начинает игру, изображая движения во время игры на скрипке, контрабасе, трубе, барабане и т. д. Игра повторяется 3—4 раза.
Загадки-рифмы

—Ребята! Я буду загадывать вам загадки, — говорит руководитель.
— А вы произносите ответы все вместе хором, дружно.
Зимой, в часы веселья, Вишу на яркой ели я,      Стреляю, точно пушка,— Зовут меня... (Хлопушка).

На шесте дворец,
Во дворце...
(Скворец).

И зелен, и густ
На грядке куст.
Покопай немножко — 
Под кустом... (Картошка). 
Кругла да гладка,
Откусишь — сладка.
Засела крепко на грядке...
(Репка).

Кругло, душисто, Моет чисто.
Нужно, чтоб у каждого было Душистое... (Мыло).

У каждого взрослого и у младенца
Должно быть отдельное...
(Полотенце).

На стене висит тарелка,     По тарелке ходит стрелка. Стрелка та не для красы — Время скажут вам... (Часы).

Что стоит в конце страницы,
Украшая всю тетрадь?
Чем вы можете гордиться?
Правильно, оценкой...
(Пять)
Не собьюсь

—	Скажите, пожалуйста, кто из вас хорошо знает таблицу умножения? — спрашивает руководитель.
Дети отвечают:
—	 Все!
—	 Нужен только один человек (ведущий вызывает одного ре-бенка на сцену).
Руководитель спрашивает:
—	Ты, конечно, сумеешь назвать подряд все числа от одного до тридцати? Ни разу не собьешься? Отлично! Тогда начнем счи-тать, но только с таким условием: числа, в которых есть цифра 3 или которые делятся на три, не называются, вместо них нужно говорить: «Не собьюсь». Считать нужно громко, отчетливо, чтобы было слышно всем.
После этого руководитель дает команду, и ребенок начинает считать. Вслед за первым ребенком на эстраду выходят по очереди другие дети и так до тех пор, пока кому-то удастся правильно назвать цифры.
Мотоцикл

Игра строится как соревнование двух команд. Выигрывает команда, сделавшая меньше ошибок.
Руководитель должен выяснить, какая команда лучше знает, из каких частей состоит мотоцикл. Он называет различные предметы, в том числе и те, которые относятся к мотоциклу, а играющие, поднимая правую руку вверх, говорят: «Есть!», но только в том случае, если названный предмет действительно имеется в мотоцикле. Например: Рама — есть! Колеса — есть! Спицы — есть! Птицы — ошибка. Покрышка — есть! Обод — есть! Мотор — есть! Топор — ошибка. Тормоз — есть! Чайка — ошибка. Руль — есть. Куль — ?     и т.д.
Называть предметы нужно громко, четко, быстро. Руководитель, про-износя слова, всякий раз поднимает руку, независимо от того, относятся названные им предметы к мотоциклу или нет.
Выигрывает команда, у которой меньше ошибок или которая ни разу не ошибалась (для подсчета ошибок можно назначить двух судей из числа зрителей).
ВТОРАЯ ПРОГРАММА
(для детей 4-5 классов)
Проворные носильщики
Для игры нужно взять десять детских воздушных шаров, надуть их и положить у края сцены, по пять мячей на каждой стороне. Это — «багаж». Желательно, чтобы «багаж» был двух цветов (у каждого «носильщика» своего цвета). Помимо «багажа» для игры нужны два фартука для «носилыциков».
—	Вещи лежат на месте,— говорит руководитель.
— Их нужно погрузить в «багажный вагон». Приглашаем «носильщиков»!
Руководитель выбирает двух детей (лучше, если они будут примерно одного возраста) и приглашает их на сцену. Затем он показывает им на воздушные шары и говорит:
—	Вот вещи, которые нужно погрузить в «багажный вагон». А вот и фартуки, которые вы должны надеть, прежде чем начнете погруз-ку вещей. По команде «Начали» каждый из вас подбежит ко мне, возьмет у меня из рук фартук, наденет его на себя, подвяжется, затем подбежит к вещам (указывает кому к каким вещам подбегать), возьмет в руки 5 шаров сразу и погрузит их в «багажный вагон» (в глубине сцены стоят два стула на расстоянии 2 метра один от другого. На каждом надпись «багажный вагон»).
Кто быстрее погрузит вещи в «багажный вагон», тот получит звание «Проворный носильщик».
Объяснив игру, руководитель дает сигнал. В ходе игры он следит за тем, чтобы мячи переносились не по одному, а все вме-сте, комментирует происходящее.
Ребенок, первым перенесший вещи в «багажный вагон», объ-является победителем и получает звание «Проворный носиль-щик».
Узел посередине
Для игры необходим шнур длиной один метр. Руководитель выходит на эстраду, держа его в руках. В правой руке у него один конец шнура, в левой — другой.
—	Кто может взяться за оба конца шнура и, не отрывая от них рук, завязать посередине шнура узел? — спрашивает руководитель у ребят.
Изъявившие желание приглашаются на сцену. Чаще всего попытки играющих завязать узел оказываются тщетными. Тогда руководитель берет шнур и, взявшись за его концы и не отрывая от них рук, завязывает посередине шнура узел. Делает он это сле-дующим образом: прежде, чем взяться за концы шнура, руково-дитель перекрещивает руки и берется левой рукой за правый ко-нец шнура, а правой — за левый. После этого он разводит руки в стороны, и узел завязывается сам по себе.

Кто первым запоет песню?
Игра проводится под музыку.
—	В игре, которую мы сейчас начнем,— говорит руководитель зрителям,— нужно внимательно слушать музыку. Игра называется «Кто первым запоет песню?». Левая сторона зала — это команда по имени «До¬-ре-ми», а правая сторона — команда «Ля-си-до».
Наш баянист исполнит мелодии разных песен, надеюсь, что вы их хорошо знаете. Как только зазвучит мелодия, вы постарае-тесь определить, какой песне она принадлежит, и без промедле-ния запеть эту песню. Команда, которая раньше запоет песню, получает очко.
Итак, начинаем нашу игру. Внимательно слушайте мелодию первой песни.
Баянист начинает играть. После того, как дети спели один ку-плет, руководитель определяет победившую команду и игра про-должается. В конце игры руководитель подсчитывает количество очков каждой команды и объявляет результат.
Загадки-рифмы
Руководитель говорит детям, что он будет загадывать загадки, а они должны будут хором говорить отгадки.
Смело в небе проплывает, Обгоняя птиц полет.           Человек им управляет.        Что такое?... (Самолет).
По волнам плывет отважно,
Не сбавляя быстрый ход,
Лишь гудит машина важно,
Что такое?..
(Пароход).
Ем я уголь, пью я воду,              
Как напьюсь — прибавлю ходу.
Везу обоз на сто колес.                      И зовусь я... (Паровоз).

Напои меня бензином,
На ноги одень резину.
И тогда, вздымая пыль,
Тебя помчит...
(Автомобиль). 

У кого на пальце вакса,                               У того в тетради... (Клякса).

С теми в дружбе мы и в мире,
Кто учился на... (Четыре).
С теми рады мы плясать,    У кого отметка ... (Пять).


ТРЕТЬЯ ПРОГРАММА
(для детей 5-6 классов)
Семеро одного не ждут
Для игры требуются круглый стол и семь булав (или кеглей). Игра проводится под музыку. Руководитель приглашает на сцену 8 ребят и предлагает им стать вокруг стола, на котором установ-лены семь булав.
—	Вас, вероятно, удивляет,— обращается руководитель к зрителям,— почему я вызвал на сцену 8 ребят, ведь булав — 7. Это по-тому, что все восемь ребят будут двигаться под музыку вокруг булав и выполнять различные команды, а по команде «Взяли!» каждый их них попытается схватить со стола булаву раньше, чем это сделают другие. Тот, кто останется без булавы, выйдет из игры, забрав одну булаву (их количество всегда должно быть на одну меньше, чем игроков).
По команде руководителя игра начинается и продолжается до тех пор, пока не закончатся булавы. Оставшийся без булавы игрок объявляется победителем.
Сквозь обруч
Для этой игры нужны два обруча по 40-45 см в диаметре. Руководитель вызывает на сцену 10 ребят (5 человек от одной стороны зала и 5—от другой) и предлагает им стать посередине сцены в один ряд лицом к зрителям.
Расстояние между группами — 2 шага. Дети, которые стоят впереди, — капитаны. Им руководитель дает по обручу. По сигналу руководителя капитаны надевают на себя обручи, продевают их и передают следующим за ними игрокам. Те, получив обручи, проделывают то же самое и передают следующим и так до последнего игрока. Последние передают их предпоследним игрокам, и игра продолжается в обратном порядке. Капитан, получив обруч, подымает его над головой и громко говорит: «Есть!».
Выигравшая команда получает одно очко. Игра проводится несколько раз. Результаты объявляются после каждого тура. Выигрывает команда, набравшая больше очков.
Путешествие по Волге
—	Вообразим, друзья, что мы находимся в верховьях Волги, садимся на пароход и едем вниз по реке, — с таким предислови-ем обращается руководитель к сидящим в зале. - Путь наш лежит на Астрахань. У каждого крупного города мы будем останав-ливаться. Я буду называть эти города, а вы дружно гово-рите: «Приехали!».

Итак, начинаем:
—	Тверь. (Ребята хором говорят: «Приехали!»)
—	Ярославль. («Приехали!»)
—	Ташкент. («Приехали!»)
—Как это? Из Ярославля в Ташкент на пароходе? С каких это пор Ташкент на Волге оказался?
—	Слушайте внимательно! Едем дальше. Впереди показалась
—Кострома. (Ребята хором произносят: «Приехали!»)
—За ней город Нижний Новгород («Приехали!») 
—Архангельск. (Кто это кричит «Приехали!»?) 
—Едем дальше... Казань. («Приехали!») 
—Куйбышев. («Приехали!»)
—	Сызрань. («Приехали!»)
—Новосибирск. (Опять кто-то ошибся.)
—Наш путь приближается к концу.
—Киев. (Кто-то отвечает «Приехали».) Как можно! Мы ведь едем по Волге!
—	Саратов. («Приехали!»)
—	Волгоград. («Приехали!»)
—Астрахань. («Приехали!»)
—Да, ребята, мы действительно приехали, и в конечный пункт нашего маршрута, и к финалу игры.
Это я, это я, это все мои друзья
Руководитель задает ребятам вопросы. Они должны отвечать словами: «Это я, это я, это все мои друзья», а если то, о чем говорит руководитель, ребята не делают, то они отвечают: «Нет не я, нет не я, и не все мои друзья».

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

ДЕНЬ ИГРЫ
(программа тематического праздника, посвященного игре)
На летней площадке во время каникул или в оздоровитель-ном  лагере можно организовать праздник, посвященный игре.
Ко дню его проведения желательно оформить территорию разно-цветными шарами, флажками, гирляндами. Можно развесить шуточные плакаты, типа «Сколько у солнышка ярких лучей, столько у нас и забав, и затей!», «Сегодня праздник, праздник игры. Пляши веселее, острее шути!». К празднику можно приурочить выставку игрушек-самоделок.
Сценарий праздника требует тщательной проработки. Необходимо заранее определить, в какие игры будут играть дети, позаботиться об инвентаре, подготовить помощников. После того, как будут прове-дены все запланирован¬ные игры и состязания, нужно подвести итоги. А чтобы дети во время работы судейской коллегии не скучали, можно дать театрализованное представление следую-щего содержания.
На середину зала, сцены, лужайки выходят два глашатая. У одного в руках свиток, у другого — длинная труба.
Первый глашатай подносит трубу к губам — раздается сигнал «Внимание!».
Второй глашатай (развертывает свиток и читает): Ура, ура, ликует детвора!
Первый глашатай: Сегодня мы на праздник собрались, танцуй и пой, играй и веселись!
Второй глашатай: Ура, ура, да здравствует игра!

Из-за сцены появляется Дрема Соновна.

Дрема: Что это вы раскричались? Ура, ура...
1-й и 2-й глашатаи: Послушайте, уважаемая, кто вы такая?
Дрема: Кто я? Разве вы меня не узнали? Странно... — обращается к ребятам: — Ну а вы? Тоже меня не узнали?.. Странно... Весьма странно. Тогда разрешите представиться. Я — Дрема Соновна!
1-й глашатай: Слушай, Дрема Соновна, ступай себе и не ме-шай нам проводить праздник!
Дрема: Как это ступай? Ведь я пришла к вам, чтобы сорвать ваш празд¬ник, а вы — ступай... Нет, голубчики, не выйдет... Я уйду с вами. Сейчас я проведу очень приятную, сонную игру. Играть в нее будете вы, глашатаи. Условия игры таковы: как скажу я слово «три» — мяч немедленно бери.
На середину выносят два стула, на которых лежит по мячу.
—	Итак, приготовились, начали!
Однажды щуку мы поймали и в ней рыбешек увидали, да не одну, а целых... двое.
Глашатаи хватают мячи.
—	Надо быть внимательней. Ладно, продолжим дальше.
Мечтает парень закаленный стать олимпийским чемпионом, смотри, на старте не хитри, а жди сигнала: раз, два... марш! 
Глашатаи снова хватают мячи.
—Ну, ребятушки-глашатаюшки, ни терпения у вас, ни смекалки. Отнесите мячи обратно. Вот так.
Однажды поезд на вокзале мне три часа пришлось прождать, ну что ж, мячи-то вы не брали, а? Ведь была возможность брать! Охо-хо!
А теперь я прошу вас, ребятушки-глашатаюшки, сядьте на эти стулья, вытяните ноги, закройте глаза и повторяйте за мной следующие слова: «Нет, не будем мы играть, будем мы дремать и спать!».
1-й и 2-й глашатаи: Ну нет, Дрема, это уже не игра... Не будем мы это повторять, не будем!
Дрема: Что вы, ребятушки-глашатаюшки, это игра на вынос-ливость: кто не уснет, тот и победит.
Итак, сели и начали повторять: «Нет, не будем мы играть, будем мы дремать и спать».
Глашатаи повторяют несколько раз и засыпают.
Дрема, прохаживаясь между стульями, напевает: «Спят глашатаи игры, тихо спят, одеяла и подушки ждут ребят. Тихо-тихо бродит Дрема, будто все ей тут знакомо, глазки закрывай... баю.. .бай».
Ну вот, весь праздничек-то у меня в руках, — берет у глашатая свиток, читает про себя. — Ох, и нагородили тут всякого, пони-маешь! Ну а в зале, кто на праздник пришел, посидите, подреми-те, ведь праздника-то у вас не будет. До свидания, аревуар, гуд бай!

Убегает. За сценой звучит музыка. Появляется 
Кот в сапогах.
Кот:   Мяу, мяу, мяу, Я играть люблю. Мяу, мяу, мяу, мышей я не ловлю. Мяу, мяу, мяу, признаться откровенно, мяу, мяу, мяу, я их не люблю!
А что такое? Почему уныние и скука? Ребята, что здесь про-изошло? Я на праздник приглашен, где праздник, где он?
Ага, понимаю, тут побывала Дрема... Усыпила ведущих, ук-рала свиток с программой...
Надо что-то делать! 
Ходит по сцене.
—Думай, думай, мяу, ведь голова тебе дана, мяу, не для того, чтобы носить шляпу с пером, мяу... ага... придумал!
К ребятам:
—Нам надо, ребята, позвать на помощь мою подружку, жабу Фер-менпокс, которая подскажет, что делать дальше.
Ребята, помогите мне позвать ее!
А позовем ее мы так: ребята, сидящие справа, скажут первую часть слова «Фермен», а ребята, сидящие слева, — вторую часть слова «покс».
Итак, приготовились!
Раз, два, три... Начали... 
(Повторяют три раза). Звучит музыка.
На сцену выбегает жаба Ферменпокс, делает колесо, мостик, шпагат и подпрыгивает к Коту.
Кот: Ферменпокс, Дрема хочет сорвать детям праздник. Она украла программу. Помоги нам!
Жаба: Понятно... Сложно будет помочь ребятам. Ты, Кот-котович, беги к зайцу. Может он сумеет догнать Дрему.
Кот: Спасибо, Фермепокс. 
Мяу, мяу, мяу. 
На подвиг я иду! 
Мяу, мяу, мяу, 
Я игру найду! 
Мяу, мяу, мяу, 
Ждите, я приду!

Кот так задорно пел, что разбудил глашатаев. 
Открыли они глаза. Оглядываются кругом.

1-й глашатай (спрашивает 2-го): Где же наш свиток?
2-й глашатай: Вспомнил... Мы с тобой уснули, а Дрема Со-новна, видно, его унесла. Надо догнать ее, забрать свиток. Смотри, сколько детей пришло к нам на праздник.
Ведущая: Ребята, подождите. Кот в сапогах и жаба Ферменпокс уже отправились на поиски Игры, а мы в помощь им пошлем отряд скороходов. В него должны войти самые быстрые, ловкие, дружные, храбрые. Кто хочет в этот отряд?
Ребята: Я, я, я!
Ведущая: О, как вас много! Сейчас я из вас выберу десять че-ловек (выбирает).

Когда дети поднялись на сцену, ведущая построила
 их в две шеренги лицом к залу.

Ведущая: Ребята, которые стоят впереди — капитаны команд. Капитаны, представьтесь друг другу (капитаны знакомятся). Капитанам я даю по обручу. Вы должны надеть обручи на себя, опустить до пола и, выйдя из обруча, передать его дальше. Остальные проделывают то же, что и капитаны. Последний отдает обруч предпоследнему, и обруч пойдет в обратном направлении — к капитанам. Выигрывает та команда, чей обруч раньше вернется от капитана ко мне. Эта команда и станет отрядом скороходов. Итак, начали!

Идет игра. Победившая команда объявляется
отрядом скороходов.
Ведущая: Ну вот, у нас теперь есть скороходы. Они готовы бежать за Дремой, спасать наш свиток. А пока они будут бегать, я со своими друзьями-вопросами узнаю, кто из вас самый находчивый.

Из-за кулис появляются два вопроса — двое детей, на груди у которых висят большие вопросительные знаки.

Вопросы: Мы здесь, мы здесь, мы здесь!
Ведущая: Что можно видеть с закрытыми глазами?
Ребята: Сон!
Ведущая: На какое дерево садится ворона во время проливного дождя?
Вопросы: На какое? На какое? На какое?
Ребята: На мокрое!
Вопросы: Правильно! Правильно! Правильно!
Ведущая: Сколько яиц можно съесть натощак?
Вопросы: Сколько? Сколько? Сколько?
Ребята: Одно!
Вопросы: Правильно! Правильно! Правильно!
Ведущая: Конечно, одно. Остальные уже будут не натощак.
А что у человека под ногами, когда он идет по мосту?
Вопросы: Что? Что? Что?
Ребята: Подошва сапог!
Вопросы: Правильно! Правильно! Правильно!
Ведущая: А вот появились наши друзья со звеном скороходов и, конечно, с Игрой.
Игра: Спасибо, ребята, меня вы спасли
И вовремя дружно на помощь пришли,
А если и вы попадете в беду,
Я тоже немедля на помощь приду!
Меня в лицо вы знаете,
И верность мне храня,
С восторгом принимаете
Повсюду вы меня.
Шагаю с вами в школу я,
Встречаю у двора,
Забавная, веселая
И шумная игра!
Лечу от всех болезней я,
И знает детвора:
На свете нет полезнее
Лекарства, чем игра!
Когда вы нос повесите,
Над вами подшучу
И быстро вас и весело
От скуки излечу!
Ну что вы нос повесили,
Я к вам уже пришла.
Веселая и шумная,
Зовут меня... 
Ребята: Игра! 
Игра: Ребята, я вместе с судьями принесла вам призы. Вручим мы их
Самым веселым,
Самым находчивым,
Самым смекалистым,
Самым танцевальным,
Самым голосистым! 

После награждения ведущий проводит игры, хороводы.

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*
В МИРЕ ИГРЫ
(театрализованная программа)
Сцена (или площадка), на которой происходит действие, празднично украшена. На сцену выходят двое ведущих.
1-й ведущий: Всем гостям мы нашим рады! Всем сердечный шлем привет!
2-й ведущий: Будем вместе веселиться, а слезам здесь места нет!
1-й ведущий: Здравствуйте, ребята. Мы рады вас видеть.
2-й ведущий: Да... очень рады. Если бы вас тут не было, нам бы пришлось играть вдвоем.
1-й ведущий: Это ты правильно заметил. Только...
2-й ведущий: Что «только»?
1-й ведущий: По-моему, важно не сколько собралось ребят, а какие они? Веселые? Дружные?
2-й ведущий: Это мы сейчас узнаем. Ребята (обращается к детям), я разобью вас на две команды. Вот эта (показывает на правую половину зала) будет называться «Веселые», а эта (пока-зывает на левую половину зала) — «Дружные». По моему сигна-лу каждая команда должна будет громко сказать свое название. Итак... Начали!

Ведущий подает сигнал (при помощи руки, свистка и т. д.). Команды по очереди называют себя.

1-й ведущий: Отлично, ребята. Теперь вижу, с вами не соску-чишься.
2-й ведущий: Начинаем наше представление!
1-й ведущий (обращается ко 2-му ведущему): Нет, нет, еще ра-но...
2-й ведущий: Почему?
1-й ведущий что-то шепчет на ухо 2-му ведущему. В это вре-мя из зрительного зала на сцену выбегает девочка. В руках у нее большой конверт и сундучок.
Девочка: Меня попросили передать вам это письмо.
1-й ведущий: Кто попросил?
Девочка: Я этого сказать вам не могу. Это — секрет.
1-й и 2-й ведущие (вместе): Секрет?
Девочка: Да, да... И разгадать его могут только ребята.

Девочка достает из конверта письмо и отдает его 2-му ведущему.

2-й ведущий (читает письмо): 
Меня в лицо вы знате, 
И верность мне храня,
С восторгом принимаете
Повсюду вы меня.
Шагаю с вами в школу я,
Встречаюсь у двора.
Забавная веселая и шумная... 
Дети (хором по знаку ведущих): Игра!
2-й ведущий: Молодцы, угадали. А сейчас начнем нашу игру. 
Девочка: Нет, подождите! 
2-й ведущий: Опять ждать!
Девочка: Здесь, в сундучке, текст песни. Игра попросила, чтобы мы ее разучили и спели хором...
2-й ведущий (достает из сундучка текст песни): Интересно, интересно... (Протягивает текст 1 -му ведущему): На, прочти... 
1-й ведущий (поет):
А ну-ка песню нам пропой,
Веселый ветер,
Веселый ветер,
Веселый ветер!
О том, что есть игра, игра
На белом свете,
На белом свете,
На белом свете.
Играем вместе мы в игру,
Играем дружно.
Соперник—друг мне, а не враг,
И если нужно,
В любой беде,
В любой беде
Протянет руку.
Соперник он мне лишь в игре,
А так он друг мне.
А так он друг мне!

Пока 1-й ведущий пел, а 2-й ведущий с несколькими помощ-никами раздавали текст песни, две кикиморы выбежали на сцену, быстро связали девочку и утащили ее с собой. При виде этого дети стали кричать. 1-й ведущий обернулся: на том мес-те, где стояла девочка, остался лежать только сундучок. 
2-й ведущий со всех ног бросился к сцене.

1-й ведущий: Ребята, где девочка? Дети отвечают. 
1-й ведущий: Значит, ее кикиморы утащили ..
2-й ведущий (поднявшись на сцену). Надо их срочно догнать!
В это время раздался шум. Целая ватага кикимор, смеясь и кривляясь, шла по приходу зрительного зала к сцене. Вместе с ними была девочка.
1-й ведущий: Кикиморы, как вам не стыдно, почему вы забра-ли нашу девочку?
1-я кикимора: Была ваша, стала наша. Теперь она будет делать только то, что мы прикажем. Вот так.

Кикиморы поднимаются на сцену, развязывают девочку.

2-я кикимора (девочке): Плач!
Девочка: Не буду.
2-я кикимора: Кому говорю, плач!
Девочка: Не буду.
1-й ведущий: Ребята, давайте поможем девочке. По моему сигналу начнем все дружно смеяться.

1 –й  ведущий подает сигнал, дети начинают смеяться. Вме-сте с ними смеется и девочка.
1-я кикимора: Ладно, ладно. Ваша взяла. Забирайте свою де-вочку.

Девочка подбегает к ведущим.

2-я кикимора: Девочку-то мы отдали, а со сцены не уйдем.
2-й ведущий: Пожалуйста, кикиморы, не вредничайте. По-смотрите, сколько детей пришло к нам.
1-я кикимора: Что, только к вам? Только к вам? Мы тоже хотим поиграть с детьми.
2-й ведущий: Хорошо. Давайте играть вместе.
1-я кикимора: По очереди. И сейчас наша очередь.
2-я кикимора: Да, да... Наша. Ребята, слушайте наши загадки. Только очень внимательно слушайте и отвечайте: «Это бывает», а если такого в жизни не бывает, ничего не отвечайте, просто шумите, вот так.
Кикиморы начинают кричать, пищать и т. д. 
После того, как кикиморы замолкают, 1-я и 2-я кикиморы 
начинают по очереди задавать детям загадки.
1-я и 2-я кикиморы (по очереди):
 Крокодил ходил гулять. 
 Зонт с собой забыл он взять.
 Это бывает?
Крепко спал на ветке дрозд. 
Кот схватил его за хвост. 
Это бывает? 
Зебра с попугаем 
В волейбол играют. 
Это бывает?
Выпил молоко котенок,
А капусту съел козленок.	
Это бывает?

Ласточка прилетела
Лягушонка съела.
Это бывает?
Страус по небу летает, Самолеты обгоняет. Это бывает?
Стали кушать снег на горке. Оказалось, что он горький. Это бывает?
К вам мы вышли на эстраду. Вас увидеть очень рады. 
Это бывает?

После того, как дети отгадали загадки, кикиморы под музыку исполняют танец.

1-й ведущий: Спасибо, кикиморы.
2-й ведущий: Ребята, а сейчас давайте вместе с кикиморами громко, дружно пригласим на сцену Игру. 
Повторяйте за мной: Смех у нас. 
И веселье у нас! 
Приходи, Игра, 
К нам сейчас!

Вместо Игры на сцену выходит Баба-Яга. 

Баба Яга: Здравствуйте, здравствуйте... Вы меня звали? 
1-й ведущий: Нет, мы с ребятами звали Игру.
Баба Яга: А чем я ее хуже? Тоже играть умею. Вот, послушайте мои загадки. 
У кого три глаза? (Светофор). 
Что над нами вверх ногами? (Муха)
 Его бьют, колотят, а он все равно растет? (Лен)

Дети с места отгадывают загадки. 
2-й ведущий: Что за странные загадки? 
Баба Яга: У вашей Игры не лучше. 
2-й ведущий: Нет. Лучше. Ребята, давайте еще раз позовем Иг-ру: Смех у нас 
И веселье у нас! 
Приходи, Игра, 
К нам сейчас!
Под веселую зажигательную музыку на сцену выбегает Игра. Вместе с ней ее помощники. У них в руках разноцветные шары. 
Игра: Здравствуйте, ребята. Начнем наш праздник? 
Дети отвечают.
Игра: А для разминки я и мои помощники загадаем вам за-гадки. 
Игра и помощники Игры (по очереди):
Поле не меряно, овцы не считаны, пастух рогатый.
(Небо, звезды, месяц). 
Две головы, шесть ног, один хвост.
(Всадник на лошади). Что ни шаг, то овраг.
(Лестница). Озорной мальчишка В сером армячишке По двору шныряет, Крошки собирает.
(Воробей). 
Черный, проворный, 
Кричит «кряк», 
Червякам враг.
(Грач).

Детям, которые первыми назвали правильные ответы, по-мощники Игры вручают разноцветные шары.
Игра: Как вы быстро с загадками справились. Дам-ка я вам задание посложнее. Пожалуйста, подойдите ко мне шесть человек. Мы с вами сыграем в игру «Возьми булаву». На сцену поднимаются дети. Под музыку проводится игра «Возьми булаву».
ВОЗЬМИ БУЛАВУ
На пол или на ровную площадку ставят по кругу восемь гим-настических булав (или кеглей) на рас¬стоянии в два шага друг от друга.
Для игры формируется команда. Число участ¬ников должно быть на одного человека больше, чем булав. Дети стано¬вятся возле булав и под руководством организа¬тора маршируют или пританцовывают возле булав по внешнему кругу. По сигналу организатора дети должны быстро взять по одной булаве. Тот, кому не хватило булавы, выходит из игры.
После этого организатор забирает одну булаву и игра продол-жается. Так играют до тех пор, пока не останутся одна булава и два участника. Для проведения финального соревнования вокруг булавы очерчивается круг диаметром 1-1,5 метра (в зависимости от возраста детей). Игроков предупреждают, что до сигнала заходить за линию круга нельзя.
Побеждает тот, кто овладеет булавой.
Примечание: булавы можно заменить кеглями, мячами, пла-стмассовыми игрушками и даже шишками, если игра проводится на лесной полянке.

Победитель игры получает воздушный шарик.

На сцену помощники Игры выносят картину. На ней изо-бражена забавная рожица с кружком вместо носа.
1-й ведущий вызывает на сцену нескольких ребят и объясняет им правила игры «Веселая рожица».

  ВЕСЕЛАЯ РОЖИЦА
Рамку обтянуть толстой материей (или плотной бумагой), на которой красками нарисовать забавную рожицу без носа (место носа можно обозначить кружком). Из кусочка дерева или фане-ры сделать нос и вставить в него длинную изогнутую шпильку (или проволоку).
Играющему дают «нос», завязывают глаза и отводят на 5-6 шагов от рамки с портретом. Потом ему предлагают подойти к портрету и приставить «нос» на нужное место.
Примечание: размеры рамки с портретом выбираются с учетом того, где будут находиться зрители. Если игра проходит на сцене, а зрители в зале, то портрет должен быть большим, чтобы его все хорошо видели. В небольшом помещении, где зрители окружают играющих, портрет гораздо меньше, но не менее 25 х 25 см.

Победитель получает воздушный шарик.

1-й ведущий (обращаясь к Игре): Хорошие ребята к нам се-годня пришли. Ловкие.
Игра: Думаю, что не только ловкие. Проверю-ка я их смекал-ку.
Игра и ведущие по очереди задают детям вопросы.
2-й ведущий: С этой задачей вы отлично справились.
Игра: Поэтому мы решили подарить вам...
1-я кикимора (выбегает на сцену): Подарить... Подарить... Подарите мне!
2-й ведущий: Почему же только тебе?

2-й ведущий поднимает над головой сундучок, который в на-чале представления принесла девочка.

2-й ведущий: Видите, ребята, этот сундучок? Он не простой, а волшеб-ный.
Игра: Действительно, мой сундучок волшебный. Сейчас ве-дущие, кикиморы, Баба Яга и мои помощники достанут из сун-дучка волшебные билеты.

Достают билеты, читают.

1-я кикимора: «Ловкие мотальщики».
Баба-Яга: «Лявониха!»
2-я кикимора: «Лиса идет!»
1-й ведущий: А у меня — «Кто первый».
2-й ведущий: Так, так, что же у меня написано... Ага... «Руче-ек».
Игра: Вы, дорогие мои, вытянули названия игр, которые я хочу подарить детям. Вот только, мне кажется, в зале у нас тес-новато, надо найти место попросторнее...
1-я кикимора: Я знаю, знаю... За мной.
1-й ведущий: Ребята, сейчас вы все вслед за нами пойдете в фойе...
2-я кикимора: Там мы с вами и поиграем.

В фойе организуются вышеназванные игры. 
Их можно проводить по очереди (если детей немного)
 или параллельно. 
После окончания игр все возвращаются в зрительный зал.. 

1-й ведущий: Ну вот, ребята, наш праздник подошел к концу. 
2-й ведущий: Давайте попрощаемся с Игрой. До свидания,    Игра. 
Игра: До свидания... До скорой встречи! 
Все вместе поют:
А ну-ка песню нам пропой,
Веселый ветер,
Веселый ветер,
Веселый ветер.
О том, что есть игра, игра
На белом свете,
На белом свете,
На белом свете.
Играем вместе мы в игру,
Играем дружно.
Соперник—друг мне, а не враг,
И если нужно,
В любой беде,
В любой беде
Протянет руку.
Соперник он мне лишь в игре.
А так он друг мне.
А так он друг мне!
Примечание: игры, перечисленные в сценарии, можно заменить по своему усмотрению на другие.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

* «Здоровый образ жизни»*

Методические материалы
 по использованию здоровьесберегающих технологий 
в культурно-досуговых учреждениях

Белгород, 2007

Литвишко Т.Н. «Здоровый образ жизни» - Выпуск № 1. – Здоровые дети – счастье на планете: Методические материалы по использованию здоровьесберегающих технологий в культурно-досуговых учреждениях. – Белгород: Издание ГУК  «БГЦНТ», 2007. – 40 с.


Автор-составитель – старший научный сотрудник            Белгородского государственного центра народного творчества – более 10 лет занимается изучением и обобщением опыта организации детского и подросткового досуга в учреждениях культуры.
Методические материалы посвящены обобщению здоровьесберегающих технологий в процессе духовно-нравственного и физического воспитания детей и подростков в рамках культурно-досуговой деятельности.
Сборник предназначен для руководителей детских и подростковых клубных объединений и учреждений культуры, организаторов досуговых программ, а также для студентов учебных заведений культуры.


Введение

Главным средством предупреждения болезней является гармоничное развитие духовных и физических сил человека.

(Легафт П.Ф.)

Проблема здоровья детей – одна из основных в воспитании подрас¬тающего поколения. Неоценимую помощь в пропаганде здорового образа жизни (ЗОЖ) призваны оказывать культурно-досуговые учреждения, ведь понятие «здоровье» включает в себя не толь¬ко физическое совершенство, но и духовное благополучие. 
Образ жизни, по-латыни «модус вивенди», – это система взаимоотношений человека с самим собой и факторами внешней среды.
Факторы внешней среды бывают: физические (давление, излучение, температура), химические (пища, вода, ядовитые вещества), биологические (растения, микроорганизмы, животные), психологические (воздействующие на эмоциональную сферу через зрение, прикосновение, обоняние, вкус, слух и вызывающие положительную или отрицательную реакцию).
Взаимоотношения с самим собой – это сложнейший комплекс действий и переживаний, наличие полезных привычек, укрепляющих природный ресурс здоровья.
Каждый может вспомнить случай, когда здоро¬вый дух с не очень здоровым телом позволял чело¬веку достичь такого развития, что ему можно было только позавидовать. И наоборот, сколько физически развитых и крепких «качков» представляют собой примитивные суще¬ства. Единство здоро¬вого духа и здорового тела (именно в таком поряд¬ке) – вот идеал, к которому надо стремиться.
Здоровье человека можно изобразить в виде стилизованного цвет¬ка, каждый лепесток которого представляет один из аспек¬тов нравственного здоровья (физическое, эмоцио¬нальное, интеллектуальное, социальное, личност¬ное). Стеблем цветка, стержнем служит духовный аспект здоровья.  
Формирование духовного здоровья, как правило, отождествляется с воспи-танием нравственных качеств личности,  приобщением к общечеловеческим цен-ностям.
К числу нрав¬ственных болезней ребенка относятся: безволие, слабая вера в семью, нежелание извиняться, не¬прощение себя и других, стремление быть похо¬жим на недосягаемых кумиров (недооценка соб¬ственной личности).
К признакам духовного здо¬ровья можно отнести: совестливость, честность, надежду, любовь, доброжелательность, уважение к людям, терпимость.
Результаты научных исследований, выполненных в последние годы, свидетельствуют об углублении неблагоприятных тенденций изменения образа жизни современных  школьников и вследствие этого – повышение риска нарушения их здоровья. 
Их сегодняшний стиль жизни в значительной мере является результатом информационного воздействия СМИ.
В связи с этим крайне необходим поиск новых, эффективных направлений профилактического воздействия, а также форм и методов, отвечающих потребностям современных детей. 
Сегодня проблема формирования здорового образа жизни у нас в стране реализуется с помощью трех основных моделей.
1.   Модель устрашения, когда молодых людей запу¬гивают возможными недуга¬ми и проблемами, если они будут пить, курить, употреб¬лять наркотики, игнориро¬вать занятия спортом и так далее. Такой метод приемлем разве только для младших школьников. У подростков он, наоборот, может вызы¬вать протестную реакцию.
2. Модель просветитель¬ская, обращенная к разуму молодых людей. Опыт показыва-ет, что для некоторых из них такой подход вполне пригоден.
3.   Модель, ориентирован¬ная на формирование бережного отношения к своему здоровью.
Именно модель, ориентированная на формирование мотивации на здоровье, должна стать главной в пропаганде здорового образа жизни. 
Мало знать и пони¬мать суть всех воздействий,  разрушающих организм и психику человека. Намного важнее иметь принципиальную установку на продуктивное развитие, и здоровье, испытывая при этом радость от процессов созидания.
С этой точки зрения представляют интерес результаты исследований, в которых изучалась востребованность знаний о здоровье сегодняшними детьми.
Как показало анкетирование в крупных городах России учащихся 5 – 11-х классов, для 74,4% средних и 53,9% старших школьников наиболее интересны вопросы физкультуры и спорта, проблема половых отношений (15,8 и 36,8% соответственно), курения (13,8 и 22,3%), наркомании (15 и 24,8%), алкоголизма (10,6 и 14,3%), а также избыточного веса (15,3 и 18,2%).
Результаты проведенного исследования неформальных мнений 3500 респондентов в возрасте 8 – 17 лет о здоровье свидетельствуют, что помимо вышеперечисленных вопросов их интересуют темы: «Мода и здоровье», «Музыка и здоровье», «Модная фигура и здоровье», «Модные диеты и здоровье», «Компьютер и здоровье», «Модные игры и здоровье», «Модные виды спорта и здоровье», «Природа и здоровье» и другие.
Чем раньше у человека сформируется мотивация, т. е. осознанная необходимость заботиться о своем здоровье, тем здоровее будет каждый конкретный человек в частности и общество в целом.
Если мы хотим нацелить детей к принятию здорового образа жизни, то должны признать право каждого не только иметь здоровье,   но и нести ответственность за него. 
Взрослые должны понимать, как дети воспринимают окружающий мир. Осуществить это можно, если мы научимся взаимодействовать с ними как с партнерами. Практический опыт показывает, что дети способны самостоятельно не только формулировать цели, но и реализовывать их. Неформальное общение и совместная деятельность с детьми помогают понять, что они знают о здоровье, что их интересует, беспокоит больше всего, что бы они хотели сделать, чтобы поддержать свое здоровье и здоровье других людей.
Технологии, предлагаемые в методических материалах из серии «Здоровый образ жизни» (выпуски №№ 1-2), основаны на совместном познании, взаимообучении, обмене практическим опытом, совместном поиске путей к здоровью усилиями детей, организаторов досуга, педагогов и родителей.
Как известно, условия для неформального общения с детьми, развития их творческого потенциала позволяет создать и использование клубных форм работы.
Предлагаемые нами формы реализации детского потенциала отражают потребности и ожидания современных детей и особенности подростковой субкультуры. Они позволяют решать не только образовательные и воспитательные, но и коррекционные задачи. 
Через совместное творчество детей, родителей и прародителей лежит путь к восстановлению во многом утраченных связей между поколениями, в том числе традиций, помогающих сохранению здоровья.
Модельные культурно-досуговые учреждения сегодня являются базой для внедрения прогрессивных технологий. Именно здесь имеются все возможности для обучения детей и подростков с учетом способностей, запросов и интересов конкретного ребенка. Но при этом необходимо обновление характера организуемой деятельности детского коллектива, методов и форм работы, которые применяют учреждения культуры. Качества личности, ее развитие во многом зависят не только от того, что изучается, но и от того, как изучается.
Особое внимание организаторам досуга нужно обращать на формирование у детей знаний, навыков, взаимоотношений с социальной средой, а также элементов творческой деятельности, которые помогут им быстрее приспособиться и выжить в сложившихся условиях, сохранив и укрепив свое здоровье, а также сделать более здоровым свое окружение. Для чего необходимо включать в планируемые мероприятия темы, которые раньше входили в систему так называемого гигиенического воспитания. Это оздоравливающее значение физкультуры и спорта, личной и общественной гигиены, закаливания, гигиены умственного труда, питания, профилактика инфекционных болезней, половое воспитание, профилактика травматизма, а также раскрытие наиболее острых, актуальных проблем образа жизни сегодняшнего дня (проблемы курения, токсикомании, девиантного поведения и др.).
Организаторам досуга необходимо тщательно просмотреть планы работы и определи¬ть тематику и формы мероприятий, связанных с пропагандой ЗОЖ. 
Эффективность пропаганды ЗОЖ в культурно-досуговых учреждениях зависит oт умелого сочетания индивидуальной и массовой работы, которая должна носить по-стоянный характер.

Формы досуговых программ с применением
здоровьесберегающих технологий


Для работы с младшими школьниками рекомендуем провести цикл театрализованных мероприятий под общим названием «В гости к тётушке Гигиене», «Дорога к доброму здоровью» или «Путешествие в страну Здоровье» и т.п. Например, есть королевство, в котором правит добрый король «Здоровье», его королевство пытается захватить злая колдунья «Бо¬лезнь», которая засылает своих шпионов и т.д. Придерживаясь выбранного сюжета, можно раскрыть многие темы и направления. Всё это способствует повышению интере¬са к подобным мероприятиям, проводимым в клубах и домах культуры. 
В работе с подростками в возрасте 10 – 11лет рекомендуем использовать такие формы, которые требуют их активного участия. Например, конкурсы. Любое мероприятие обязательно должно включать задания, требующие самостоятельного поиска информации по здоровому образу жизни. 
Например, можно предложить найти информацию по определённой теме. Вопросы могут быть такими: «Чем отличается американский футбол от европейского?» «Где можно найти информацию о причёсках?» т.п. То есть ненавязчиво привлечь ребят к означенной теме и постараться развить и закрепить возникший у них интерес.
Можно организовывать мероприятия, которые будут  знакомить ребят с различными видами спорта, выдающимися спортсменами, проводить циклы конкурсных, игровых,             познавательных программ, посвященных истории Олимпийских игр, где одну из программ можно посвятить чемпионам Белгородской области: «Гордость земли Белгородской», «Наши чемпионы» и т.д. 
Эффективность всех мероприятий возрастёт, если работники культуры будут постоянно поддерживать контакт с учителями физкультуры, биологии, школьным врачом, руководителями спортивных секций, кружков.
Вырабатывая новые подходы к массовой работе, особое внимание необходимо обратить на развитие активности самих ребят. В каждом культурно-досуговом учреждении есть посетители, обладающие творческим воображением, развитыми коммуникабельными качествами, организаторскими способностями. Важно сделать таких посетителей соорганизаторами, соучастниками массовой работы, что значительно повысит её эффективность. Предложите ребятам принять участие в «Презентации любимого вида спорта». Участники должны представить свой любимый вид спорта, рассказать о нем, вспомнить книги, по теме, имена спортсменов и их достижения и т.д. Шансы на победу увеличатся, если свой рассказ конкурсант дополнит исполнением песни, небольшой инсценировкой и т.п. Хорошо бы пригласить известного спортсмена или тренера вашего города, района, который рассказал бы о себе и т.п. В состав жюри можно включить учителя физкультуры, родителей, тренера.
Чем старше ребёнок, тем ярче проявляются индивидуальные особенно¬сти его личности. 
По результатам многочисленных исследований, в 12 –  13 лет раз¬личия в круге интересов мальчиков и девочек становятся наиболее заметными. Девочки предпочитают романы о любви, дружбе, а мальчиков начинает интересовать спорт, особенно восточные единоборства. В этом возрасте у подростков появляется силь¬ное подсознательное желание иметь идеал, которому хотелось бы подражать. Как правило, ими становятся герои боевиков, сериалов. Задача организаторов досуга – обратить этот интерес в свою пользу. Можно провести небольшой опрос или анкетирование и выяснить, чем интересуются ребята этого возраста. Примерные вопросы могут быть такими:
Назови свой любимый вид спорта.
Что бы ты хотел узнать (прочитать) о своём любимом виде спорта?
Назови свою самую любимую книгу, фильм, телепередачу.
Чем ты любишь заниматься в свободное от учёбы время?
Мой кумир – это…
По результатам опроса можно совместно с библиотекой организовать выставку «Спрашивали? – Отвечаем», сделать закладки на книги, адресованные конкретным мальчикам или де¬вочкам. Помните, что успех в работе с подростками всех возрастных групп может обеспечить продуманная индивидуальная работа с ними, осведомленность об их мнениях, желаниях. 
При работе со старшими подро¬стками следует учитывать специфику возраста, не приемлющего всякого рода на¬ставлений, поэтому тут нужен доверительный разговор. Наибольшие воз¬можности для развития старшего подростка заложены именно в ин-дивидуальном общении с организаторами досуга.
В работе с подростками старшего школьного возраста (с 14 лет) рекомендуем использовать такие формы работы, которые позволяют им активно высказывать свои мнения. Одна из таких форм – дискуссионные вечера. Примерные их темы: 
«Можно ли изменить свой характер?» 
«Что такое – духовный человек?»
«Кто счастливее – здоровый нищий, или больной король?» («Здоровый нищий счаст¬ливее больного короля» А. Шопенгауэр)  
«Спорт и мужество».
Проведите со старшими подростками циклы познавательных программ «Обо всём понемногу». Одна из них может быть посвящена взаимоотношениям между мальчиками и девочками и уходу за собой (личной гигиене). А начать такую программу предла¬гаем с отрывка из произведения А.П. Чехова «Красавицы»:
«…Действительно прекрасного у неё были одни белокурые, волнистые, густые волосы, распущенные и перевязанные на голове чёрной ленточкой, всё же остальное было или неправильно, или же очень обыкновенно... Весь секрет и волшебство её красоты заключались именно в мелких, бесконечно изящных движениях, в улыбке, игре лица, в сочетании тонкой грации этих движений с молодостью,  свежестью чистотой души, звучавшею в смехе и в голосе…»
Вторую программу можно посвятить видам спорта, вызывающим наибольший интерес: восточному единоборству, баскетболу, футболу, бодибилдингу, гимнастике и т п.; спортсменам, кумирам молодёжи; советам, как поддерживать себя в спортивной форме. Назвать ее можно «О, спорт, ты красота!» или «Спортивные новости». Следующая программа может нести информацию о том, что такое вредные привычки и как от них избавиться. 
Глубокому раскрытию актуальных тем мероприятий способствует организация соответствующих выставок, оформление плакатов и т.п.
Но как бы хорошо ни работали организаторы досуга, если их рекомендации, советы не будут поддерживаться дома, в семье, процесс воспитания детей и подростков не даст положительного результата. Поэтому нужно постоянно контактировать с их родителями, активнее привлекать в семейные клубы. 
Можно вместе с ребятами пригласить родителей на специально подготовленные утренники, вечера, праздники. Осознав важность этих мероприятий, взрослые поддержат старания культурно-досуговых учреждений, школ и библиотек в деле воспитания личности, гармонически сочетающей в себе духовное богатство, нравственное и эс-тетическое начало и физическое здоровье.

Как организовать фестиваль (праздник)
«Твое свободное время и твое здоровье»

Актуальной остается проблема свободного времени детей, подростков, молодежи. Одним из важнейших факторов, способствующих втягиванию их в алкоголизм, токсикоманию, наркоманию, является неспособность ребят занять себя в свободное время. 
Как помочь детям приобщиться к интересным делам, которые помогли бы им не только найти себя, но и способствовали бы улучшению здоровья – душевного, нравственного, физического, духовного?
Этой цели может помочь фестиваль, на котором дети разных возрастов, а также их родители, бабушки и дедушки расскажут о своих увлечениях, порассуждают о том, как привлечь к интересным и полезным делам других ребят, друзей, родных.
Начать можно с создания группы (штаба, центра, совета, оргкомитета) по подготовке фестиваля. Эта группа будет состоять из детей, желательно неформальных позитивных лидеров. В нее также должны войти организаторы досуга, учителя (особенно те, кто пользуется большим авторитетом и любовью детей), а также родители.
В процессе подготовки фестиваля желательно достичь двух целей. Первая – выявить и показать примеры разнообразных увлечений. Вторая – объединить детей в поиске интересного и полезного досуга.
Детей, занимающихся в секциях, кружках, клубах, вы хорошо знаете. Но наверняка среди всех остальных школьников есть немало ребят, имеющих есть серьезные увлечения. Чтобы их выявить, можно провести анкетирование, включающее следующие вопросы:
– Чем ты любишь заниматься в свободное время? 
– Что дает тебе твое увлечение?
– Чему оно помогает?
– Что ты чувствуешь, когда занимаешься любимым делом?
– Чему оно тебя научило и что ты теперь умеешь делать?
– Что тебе хочется сделать еще? О чем мечтаешь?
– Хотел бы ты, чтобы о твоем любимом деле или увлечении узнали другие ребята?
– Хотел бы ты вовлечь в свое любимое дело других ребят?
– Что бы ты хотел и мог показать на празднике и в каком виде?
Те ребята, которые захотят не только поделиться размышлениями о своем увлечении, но и продемонстрировать свои достижения, должны выбрать соответствующую форму – показать свою работу на выставке, сцене, просто рассказать о своем любимом деле, проиллюстрировав свое сообщение фотографиями, слайдами, фильмами и т. д.
Желательно побудить детей не просто выступить, но и постараться приобрести сторонников, заразить других своей любовью или увлеченностью. Это возможно только в том случае, если у ребенка есть такая потребность.
Выступления и презентации могут быть не только индивидуальными, но и групповыми. 
Можно провести конкурс идей, для того чтобы стимулировать всех ребят, в том числе тех, кто не имеет увлечений: подумать о том, как организовать свое     свободное время, чтобы это помогало   душевному и физическому здоровью, развитию и совершенствованию   личности, объединению детей в полезных  и добрых делах. В этом конкурсе могут принять участие абсолютно все дети. Свои идеи каждый должен представить в письменной форме.
Для того чтобы отобрать лучшие работы и определить победителей в конкурсе идей, необходимо сформировать жюри, где главными арбитрами должны быть дети. Работы победителей можно представить на выставке, продумав их оформление таким образом, чтобы суть идеи была отчетливо видна (броское название, иллюстрация и т. д.).
Чтобы фестиваль был не только интересным, содержательным, но и веселым, нужно помочь детям создать его сценарий, построив программу таким образом, чтобы рассказы об интересных и разных делах перемежались выступлениями детей, занимающихся танцами, пением, сочинением стихов, пародий и т. д.
Быть может, после своего номера каждый из них расскажет, за что он любит вид искусства, которым занимается. Это очень интересно детям, вызывает массу положительных эмоций. Так было на финальном шоу конкурса детской ТВ-рекламы против курения, алкоголизма и наркомании в Вологде, где члены творческих групп после показа своих роликов рассказывали о себе, о своем творчестве, увлечениях, шутили, общались с залом и т. д.
Награждение победителей – исходя из возможностей ДК. Если нет средств на призы, наградой может быть признание и интерес детей.

----------

лариса львовна (15.06.2019)

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Использование здоровьесберегающих технологий
в работе клубных объединений

При организации работы клубных объединений по формированию здорового образа жизни подрастающего поколения необходимо учитывать, что может быть несколько вариантов подходов.
Первый – внедрение в деятельность объединений по интересам в разных формах тем здоровья, здорового образа жизни, имеющих прямое отношение к тематике объединения.
Второй – включение в деятельность объединений тем образа жизни, прямо не связанных с этой деятельностью, но чрезвычайно актуальных в настоящее время (например, проблемы вредных привычек, нравственного здоровья и др.), а также тем здорового образа жизни, традиционно входивших в систему гигиенического воспитания. 
Третий – общие акции в культурно-досуговом учреждении на темы здорового образа жизни.
Что касается форм общения с ребятами на темы здорового образа жизни в объединениях детского и подросткового творчества, то они могут быть самыми разными. Проблемы здоровья актуальны для каждого человека. Каждый готов обсуждать их. Вопрос в том, как это делать. В любом случае это должен быть не монолог устрашающего характера, а дискуссии, споры, игры, соревнования. Главное, к чему нужно стремиться, – чтобы по возможности это было общение с детьми на языке их чувств, чтобы обсуждение любой темы не было отвлеченным, но было обращено к практической жизни ребенка, его опыту.
Итак, рассмотрим возможности включения тем здорового образа жизни в разные виды детского творчества.
Работа и общение в кружках технического творчества должны позволять ребенку соединить интерес к новому делу, к новой цели, которая может вырасти в цель жизни со стремлением иметь хорошее здоровье.
Например, программа объединения, связанного с художественной обработкой дерева, позволяет обратить внимание детей на темы единства человека и природы, поговорить о ценности каждого дерева, о невосполнимости лесных потерь, о том, каким оставляют лес люди после себя. Можно предложить детям рассказать о своих ощущениях при посещении леса, о своем поведении в лесу, поделиться знаниями о том, как распознавать болезни деревьев.
В этом детском объединении можно поговорить и об исчезнувших замечательных дворовых играх, для которых, умея работать с деревом, несложно самому сделать необходимый инвентарь, и о том, как организовать соревнования по этим играм.
На занятиях фотокружка можно поговорить о роли фотографии как исторического свидетельства об образе жизни в последние полтора столетия. Рассмотреть старые фотографии, коснуться вопросов моды в разное время, в том числе одежды и обуви, их целесообразности с точки зрения здоровья.
Может получиться очень интересная беседа и о том, какой была семья в России в разные времена, ее состав, традиции, ценности, воспитание детей. Порассуждать о том, для чего нужна человеку семья, о ее роли в формировании здоровья и образа жизни. 
Занятия в объединении юных цветоводов позволяют показать детям силу эмоционального воздействия природы на человека, его душевное здоровье на примере одного из самых      прекрасных ее созданий – цветов. Поводами для разговора могут стать изучение цветов, описание своих чувств при этом, беседа       о том, нужны ли эти чувства человеку и как они могут влиять на его здоровье. Всегда ли нужно срывать цветок, если он понравился? Цветы из Красной книги и отношение к ним людей. Как сохранить исчезающие виды? 
Руководителю клубного формирования важно внимательно отнестись ко всем идеям детей и подробно обсудить их и помимо этого рассказать ребятам о лечении и оздоровлении с помощью целебных растений (фитотерапия). Но при этом напомнить ребятам, что количество травников и справочников по фитотерапии сейчас огромно. Порекомендуйте им при покупке книги-лечебника обратить внимание на содержание издания.
Во всех секциях и объединениях, относящихся к тематике физкультуры и спорта, можно найти поводы для интересных и важных бесед с детьми на темы физкультура, спорт и здоровье. Что дают человеку занятия физкультурой? Физкультура и цель жизни. Физкультура и общение, друзья. Физкультура как альтернатива вредным привычкам. Модные виды спорта, гимнастики и здоровье. Модная фигура и здоровье. 
Гигиеническая и дыхательная, корригирующая и атлетическая, лечебная и ритмическая, аэробика, фитнес, шейпинг, стретчинг, калланетика, йога, пилатес –  вот далеко не все виды современной гимнастики. Регулярные занятия оздоровительными видами гимнастики повышают жизненный тонус организма, его естественный иммунитет, улучшают функции вегетативных систем и повышают работоспособность, компенсируют недостаток двигательной активности, а также помогают снять усталость после сильной физической нагрузки.
Особого внимания заслуживает музыкальное творчество. Влияние музыки на здоровье человека, было отмечено ещё в древности.
В Ветхом Завете описана история о том, как Давид одухотворенной игрой на гуслях избавил Саула от злого духа. Вероятно, это был один из самых ранних опытов терапии музыкой.
Связь музыки и медицины древние греки символизировали в Аполлоне – покровителе искусств и его сыне Эскулапе – покровителе врачевания. Пифагор, Аристотель, Платон обращали внимание современников на профилактическую и лечебную силу воздействия музыки. Они утверждали, что музыка устанавливает порядок и гармонию во всей Вселенной, в том числе и нарушенную болезнями гармонию в человеческом теле. 
Наши далекие предки по какому-то наитию создавали музыкальные инструменты и с их помощью находили такие сочетания звуков и ритмов, которые завораживали, гипнотизировали человека. Эта возможность музыки широко использовалась в религиозных и культовых обрядах. Другие музыкальные сочетания способствовали приливу сил, повышали эмоциональный тонус, побуждали человека к действиям. 
В Древней Спарте воины шли в бой под звуки авлосов – деревянных духовых инструментов. А.В. Суворов подобное влияние музыки определил так: «Музыка удваивает, утраивает армии». Марш, бодрая ритмичная музыка, барабанная дробь и звуки трубы заставляют забыть усталость, повышают мышечную работоспособность.
В XX в. интерес к влиянию музыки на организм человека заметно возрос. Многочисленные исследования свидетельствуют о том, что музыка влияет на множество тонких регуляторных процессов, приводя в действие сложные механизмы, изменяющие работу различных органов и систем, в итоге благотворно или разрушительно влияя на здоровье человека.
Остановимся лишь на некоторых фактах.
Так, русский физиолог И.Р. Тарханов доказал, что мелодии (именно мелодии), доставляющие человеку радость, оказывают благотворное действие на сердечно-сосудистую систему: замедляют пульс, увеличивают силу сердечных сокращений, способствуют расширению сосудов и нормализации артериального давления, в то время как раздражающая музыка вызывает противоположный эффект.
Мелодичная музыка нормализует секрецию желудочного сока. По данным английского ученого Л. Демлинга, такое воздействие оказывают симфонические произведения. Он обнаружил, в частности, что прослушивание произведений Моцарта и Бетховена помогает быстрому заживлению язвы желудка.
Результаты ряда европейских исследований свидетельствуют, что музыка действует избирательно – в зависимости не только от ее характера, но и от инструментов, на которых она исполняется. Наиболее благотворным с этой точки зрения является воздействие на организм человека фортепианной и скрипичной музыки.
В то же время преобладание в музыкальном произведении диссонансов, создающих ощущение несогласованности, вызывает резкое психоэмоциональное напряжение и целую цепь реакций в организме, следствием которых могут стать тяжелые болезни. Как показывают исследования, именно таким действием обладают произведения современной рок- и поп-музыки.
В современной медицине появилось новое направление – музыкотерапия. Результаты исследований и экспериментов ученых свидетельствуют о том, что музыка может способствовать более эффективному и быстрому излечению многих болезней (см. приложение «Музыкальная аптечка» в Выпуске № 2  из серии «Здоровый образ жизни»).
Исходя из вышесказанного, очень важно прививать детям интерес и любовь к музыке как важной составляющей образа жизни и действенному фактору здоровья. И если двигаться к цели формирования здорового образа жизни, необходимо привлечь внимание детей к музыкальным жанрам, не только отличающимся красотой и богатством форм, но и целебным, благотворным воздействием на здоровье. Именно такими свойствами обладают классическая и народная музыка.
Одна из возможностей, которая может быть использована для достижения этой цели, – общение с детьми в музыкальных кружках.
Задача объединения юных любителей музыки, фольклорной студии – формирование и развитие у детей интереса и любви к музыке, различным ее формам. 
При этом очень важно акцентировать внимание детей на позитивных аспектах воздействия влияния музыки на здоровье людей. 
Так, например, тема «Выразительные средства музыки» предоставляет детям возможность познакомиться со звучанием разных инструментов симфонического оркестра, а затем можно попросить  их поделиться своими ощущениями    (какие чувства, ассоциации они вызывают, как действуют на настроение и состояние человека). Если среди кружковцев найдутся любители классической музыки, пусть они опишут свои чувства, уходя с концертов. Здесь особенно важно остановиться на последействии классической музыки – этого «воспитателя чувств». Музыка помогает почувствовать красоту природы, человека, приносит радость или успокоение, вызывает стремление быть лучше, выражает разные чувства и т. д.
Затем следует прослушать записи рок- и поп-музыки и также поделиться впечатлениями, описать свои ощущения и вспомнить свое состояние на концертах популярной музыки (что чувствовали, с каким настроением ушли домой).
После этого рассказать детям о том, что физические характеристики инструментов, используемых в симфоническом оркестре и оркестрах народных инструментов, отвечают возможностям слухового аппарата человека и поэтому не могут причинять ему вреда, в отличие от воздействия поп- и рок- музыки, не только не безопасной, но и вредной для здоровья. Здесь уместно также остановиться на общем и специфическом возбуждающем воздействии рок-концертов (опасностях агрессии, неконтролируемого поведения, сексуального и другого насилия).
Тема «Что такое опера? Игра в оперу» может быть использована для импровизированных вопросов и ответов, пародирующих современный образ жизни, различные модные течения.
Тема «Жанры русской народной песни» может дать множество поводов для дискуссий на темы здоровья. Вот несколько вариантов бесед:
Русские свадебные песни. Свадебный обряд. Образ женской красоты в русском или другом народном искусстве, его атрибуты и современный идеал женской красоты: их сопоставление с точки зрения здоровья. Свадебное платье невесты. Женский народный костюм, его целесообразность и удобство. Современная модная одежда с точки зрения здоровья.
Колыбельная, ее назначение и смысл. Семья, ее традиции, ценности и образ жизни в прошлые века и сегодня. Пение в семье – его место в образе жизни прошлого и настоящего. Дети – продолжение рода и продолжение традиций. Здоровые подростки – здоровые родители –  здоровые дети. Образ жизни семьи как источник здоровья.
Среди занятий в чрезвычайно интересном детском объединении – кружке шумового оркестра можно найти поводы для дискуссий на темы влияния музыки на здоровье, приведенные выше, а также о том, как различные звуковые частоты и шумы воздействуют на организм человека.
Можно, например, начать с беседы о звуках. Дело в том, что звуки, окружающие ребенка, превратились в некий фон, из которого он способен выбрать не так уж много интересного. Часто дети, особенно городские, плохо различают природные звуки. Между тем умение слышать эти звуки необходимо ребенку для ощущения себя частью природы, для восприятия ее красоты. Приобретение этого навыка очень важно и для гармонизации функций организма ребенка.
Можно попросить детей ответить на вопрос: знаете ли вы, как звучит тишина? Нужна ли тишина и для чего?
Затем попросить их закрыть глаза и отгадать характерные звуки (например, как жужжит пчела или оса, гудит шмель, звенит комар и т.д.). Пусть дети сами изобразят разные звуки живой природы, вслушаются в них.
Далее следует попросить их описать и воспроизвести звуки леса (шум деревьев, шелест листьев и травы, пение птиц, шорохи), описать и изобразить звуки ветра, грозы, воспроизвести звуки воды: шум дождя, журчание ручья, плеск речных и морских волн, весенней капели. Попросить их прислушаться к этим звукам во время прогулок и походов и затем рассказать о них.
Порассуждать с детьми о том, для чего нужны человеку звуки природы (они успокаивают, доставляют удовольствие, наслаждение, лечат или же побуждают к нужным действиям). 
Рассказать детям о том, что звуки природы не могут причинить вред здоровью, наоборот, помогают его укрепить. Пусть дети вспомнят и изобразят эти звуки. А звуки, созданные человеком (шумы, звуки чересчур громкие, резкие, грубые, оглушающие), могут нанести здоровью людей очень большой вред и даже вызвать серьезные болезни.
Нужно непременно коснуться темы сохранения покоя и тишины в доме, необходимости отдыха и полноценного сна для здоровья людей и уважения к праву каждого человека на отдых.
Для более старших детей может быть интересной дискуссия на тему о музыкальных шумах как средстве музыкальной выразительности и шумах цивилизации и воздействии тех и других на здоровье.
Уместно на занятиях кружка коснуться темы прослушивания музыкальных записей рок- и поп-групп, небезопасности этого занятия при передозировках звукового воздействия, вреда плейеров для здоровья.
Программа данного кружка предоставляет немало возможностей для включения в нее различных тем здоровья, здорового образа жизни и развития в этом направлении детского творчества.
Так, на занятиях по темам «Детский фольклор», «Основные жанры словесного фольклора» можно попросить детей вспомнить, какие пословицы, поговорки, загадки, считалки, дразнилки, относящиеся к здоровью, они знают, и объяснить их смысл.
Поиск и сочинение частушек, песен,        загадок и т.д. на темы здоровья, конкурс на эту тему – еще один возможный вариант               совместного творчества детей.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Подготовка сценок или целого тематического фольклорного праздника, посвященного здоровью, может стать итогом работы кружка.
В рамках занятий в объединениях  элементарного музицирования можно  обсудить общие темы о влиянии музыки на здоровье, приведенные выше.
Обращение к духовым инструментам — повод для разговора о влиянии звучания различных инструментов на настроение, самочувствие и здоровье, об эмоциях, которые вызывают звуки разных духовых инструментов.
В рамках занятий в объединениях художественного слова можно найти место для разговора о том, каким могущественным действием обладает слово: оно может исцелить или убить человека. Слово и настроение. Слово как «инструмент» милосердия. Слово и здоровье. Можно обсудить воздействие художественного чтения – воспитание высоких чувств, развитие воображения у слушателей, побуждение к добрым делам и поступкам, источник положительных эмоций, положительное влияние на организм человека и его здоровье. Попросить ребят поделиться своими ощущениями от прослушивания литературных произведений.
Особенности работы в драматическом кружке позволяют в наибольшей степени приблизиться к решению задач формирования у детей мотивации к здоровому образу жизни.
Задачами драматического кружка являются расширение кругозора, повышение эмоциональной культуры, культуры мышления, формирование убеждений и навыков, гражданской позиции. Решение этих задач может с успехом сочетаться с формированием мотивации к здоровому образу жизни, если деятельность этого детского объединения  будет иметь тематический характер. Нужно лишь разбудить фантазию детей, их инициативу, направив их в нужное русло.
Объединение ребят, обладающих разными способностями, навыками, умениями, непременно создает творческую атмосферу, которая так необходима при синтетическом характере театрального искусства. Здесь всем найдется дело – и тем, кто умеет петь, читать и играть, и тем, кто хорошо рисует, у кого умелые руки, кто умеет шить и т. д.
Итак, что может сделать драматический кружок?
– Поставить и сыграть сатирические   сценки о современном образе жизни. 
– Изобразить пародии на современную моду (модная фигура, одежда, диеты, модные увлечения молодежи и т.д.).
– Инсценированная антиреклама всего того, что наносит вред здоровью: нездорового образа жизни во всех его проявлениях (нерациональное питание низкая физическая активность, связанная с круглосуточным сидением у компьютера; вредные привычки; увлечение модными средствами для похудания и т.д.).
– Программа для агитбригады на темы здорового образа жизни, опасностей вредных привычек.
– Спектакль на темы здорового образа жизни для детей       и родителей.
Общими требованиями ко всем перечисленным видам работы являются серьезное содержание и возможность использования юмористических, сатирических приемов, небольшой объем, острота сюжетного действия.
В объединении бального танца можно организовать дискуссию на тему связи движения и здоровья, о пользе и рисках физических нагрузок. Модная фигура и здоровье – еще одна возможная тема.
Исходя из многостороннего положительного влияния всех составляющих танцевального искусства на здоровье (движение, правильная осанка, пластика, воздействие музыки, красота, культура поведения и общения, богатство положительных эмоциональных ощущений и т.д.), очень важно пробудить в детях интерес к продолжению занятий танцами, предложив им поделиться ощущениями, которые они испытывают, когда приходят в кружок.
В кружке «Сувенир» дети учатся изготавливать сувениры, поэтому здесь уместна дискуссия о добрых делах, милосердии. Доброта и здоровье – как они связаны друг с другом?
Тематика объединения юных оформителей дает возможность обсудить такое оформление ДК, чтобы его стены стали  «говорящими» и способствовали движению к здоровому образу жизни всех ее посетителей.
Занятия в кружках рукоделия могут быть прекрасным поводом для     разговора о семье, ее значении в жизни  человека; о том, какими были семьи в России в XIX и XX вв., об их образе жизни; об особенностях многодетных   семей, о воспитании детей; о семейных традициях, их роли в образе жизни.
Как проходили семейные вечера в прошлом веке? Какие занятия были у старших и младших?
В кружках вязания крючком и спицами уместно поразмышлять о том, как спокойная, приятная работа может влиять на здоровье, успокаивая человека, вызывая положительные эмоции, помогая ослабить реакции стресса. Обсудить, как занятия рукоделием могут быть альтернативой вредным привычкам. Еще одна возможная тема – рукоделие и развитие творческих способностей, формирование художественного вкуса, приобщение к традициям своей семьи и своего народа. Может состояться еще один разговор – о бабушках как носителях семейных традиций и народной культуры, о значении связи поколений, о невосполнимых потерях, которые несет разрыв этих связей, о милосердии  к старикам, об отношении к пожилым людям в традициях разных народов.
Темы духовного здоровья, беседы о непреходящих ценностях народного искусства, традициях и навыках – с участием старших дает импульс развитию ребят.
Темы дискуссий, приведенные выше, могут быть использованы и в объединениях художественной вышивки. Однако здесь представляются большие возможности поговорить о вышивке как живой народной традиции, передающейся буквально из рук в руки, о символах народных орнаментов, в том числе символах здоровья; об умении «читать» народные орнаменты; о значении вышивания для душевного здоровья. Помимо других преимуществ, занятия вышиванием – это еще и приобщение к истории своего народа. Неограниченные возможности для этого предоставляет знакомство с фольклором русского Севера, в частности, изделиями вологодских рукодельниц и мастеров. 
На занятиях в кружках мягкой игрушки уместно поговорить о дефиците доброты и милосердия в нашем обществе, его причинах и последствиях. Детям можно предложить поделиться своими идеями и соображениями о том, как можно пробудить, воспитать эти качества в себе, что можно практически сделать.
Кружок швейного дела предоставляет большие возможности для дискуссий по актуальным проблемам сегодняшнего модного образа жизни:
Мода в разные века и здоровье. Современный модный идеал женской и мужской красоты и здоровье, физическое и духовное. Современная одежда, ее модные атрибуты и риск для здоровья. Модная обувь и болезни позвоночника. Секс-символы как идеал современной молодежной субкультуры, его физическое и духовное здоровье. Атрибуты модного имиджа и риск сексуального насилия. Ранние беременности и их последствия.
Практически все темы занятий в клубах кулинарии могут быть использованы для бесед о рациональном питании и его связи со здоровьем.
Здесь также уместно обсудить очень актуальные темы излишнего веса, модных диет, пищевых добавок, популярных детских и молодежных продуктов, рекламы продуктов питания и ее воздействия на здоровье и многие другие        вопросы, имеющие прямое или опосредованное отношение к здоровью.
Для бесед в кружках росписи по дереву, ткани могут быть использованы темы, приведенные выше в описании работы клубных формирований, посвященных эстетике быта.
Каждому периоду детства свойственны свои понятийный уровень и свой язык. Ребенку более понятен язык близкого по возрасту ребенка, чем взрослого. Мнения, слова и поступки ребят, которые старше их всего на несколько лет, оказывают на детей гораздо большее влияние, чем если бы с ними общались     взрослые.
Старшие дети являются для малышей образцом правильного поведения. В то же время общение с малышами через проживание одинаковых эмоций позволяет старшим по-новому осознать свое отношение ко многим проблемам. Из пассивных усвоителей знаний они становятся их активными проводниками. Обретение уважения малышей, а также вживание во взрослую роль учителя – уважаемого и авторитетного человека – способствуют росту их самооценки, что очень важно для подросткового  возраста.
Дети младшего возраста имеют небольшой собственный опыт в области здоровья и маленький багаж знаний о нем. Старшим детям полезно вместе с малышами поучиться, закрепить свои знания и навыки здорового образа жизни.
Как показывают исследования Московской медицинской академии, детям младшего возраста свойственно естественное позитивное восприятие различных аспектов здоровья, не деформированное влиянием окружения. Общение с малышаи помогает старшим повысить уровень оптимизма через совместное творчество, через поиск активных форм работы.
К началу обучения в школе у большей части детей уже сформированы здоровые и нездоровые поведенческие привычки, связанные с образом жизни. Поэтому воспитание и обучение должно быть направлено не только на формирование полезных привычек, но и на коррекцию нездоровых поведенческих стереотипов. Именно эта задача представляет наибольшие трудности и пока не имеет эффективного опыта решения проблемы. Здесь может помочь сотрудничество старших и младших детей                          в разновозрастных  многопрофильных клубах. 
  Для малышей это:
– возможность получить новые знания         о здоровье, приобрести навыки и опыт;
– развитие любознательности, потребности в получении знаний о здоровье;
– утверждение в позитивном отношении к здоровью; 
– развитие творческих способностей;
– развитие навыков общения;
– обретение новых друзей, понимающих и любящих детей, удовлетворение потребности в любви, заботе и внимании.
Для подростков это:
–  возможность приобщиться к позитивному взгляду на проблемы здоровья через проживание с младшими одинаковых эмоций;
– возможность приобрести знания  в данной области, расширить свой кругозор через обучение и воспитание младших;
–   позитивное влияние на выбор собственного поведения, осмысление и пересмотр своего поведения и поступков, разрешение собственных проблем;
–    приобретение опыта общения с теми, кто младше;
–    новые друзья, новое, интересное и радостное общение;
– появление новых, «неразрушительных» интересов,         увлечений;
–    развитие творческих способностей;
–    самовоспитание.
Общие цели сотрудничества детей – помочь формированию и утверждению позитивного отношения к здоровью, убежденности в возможности его сохранения и укрепления, освоение навыков здорового образа жизни, а также содействие тому, чтобы выбор поведения, полезного здоровью, стал прочной мотивацией в дальнейшей жизни.
Нужно постараться, чтобы первый контакт ребят обязательно состоялся, чтобы первая совместная работа была успешной и возник стимул к продолжению общения.
Можно попробовать начать с беседы. После знакомства друг с другом попросить ребят ответить на следующие вопросы.
–   Кто из вас хочет быть здоровым?
–   Что такое здоровье?
–   От чего и от кого зависит здоровье людей?
–  Кто должен помогать здоровью – сам человек или другие люди, какие и почему?
–   Как человек может помогать здоровью – своему и других людей?
–  Как лучше заботиться о своем здоровье – одному или вместе, и почему?
–  Помогает ли здоровью дружба?
Дети должны высказаться максимально полно, обосновывая свою точку зрения, доказывая, споря. Старшие же должны  направлять дискуссию в нужном     направлении.
Следующее занятие можно посвятить рисованию. 
Рисование – мощный способ преодоления коммуникативных барьеров. Кроме того, процесс рисования помогает детям расслабиться и сосредоточиться на своих мыслях.
Рисунок в соединении с диалогом может быть прекрасным методом исследования восприятия здоровья маленькими детьми. Через рисунки дети выражают мысли, которые им трудно выразить с помощью слов.
Старшие могут попросить малышей подумать о вещах и действиях, которые они могли бы сделать, чтобы сохранить себя здоровыми и нарисовать как можно больше этих вещей и действий, затем подписать картинки. Через 20 минумт перевернуть лист и подумать обо всех вещах, которые бы они могли сделать, чтобы не быть здоровыми, нарисовать их и тоже подписать. После этого следует общее радостное обсуждение.
Методика «Рисуй и пиши» очень нравится детям. Это способ самопознания, который учит их анализировать собственный опыт, размышлять по поводу своих действий и мыслей.
Эти два вводных занятия помогут заложить основу дальнейшего сотрудничества.
В последующем предпочтение лучше отдать – беседам, чтению, рисованию, наблюдению за природой, уходу за растениями, играм, соревнованиям, сценкам.
Это могут быть конкурсы-«угадайки» на лучшие знания о здоровье, игровые упражнения, изображающие явления природы (движения животных и птиц, море, лес и т.д.). Можно поиграть в старинную игру «Где мы были, мы не скажем, а что делали – покажем». Играющие делятся на две команды: одна изображает немые сценки или действия, другая – отгадывает, что они означают. Этот прием можно использовать для изображения неправильных действий, имеющих отношение к здоровью. Например, одна команда изображает, кто и как сидит за столом, когда учит уроки, как носит сумку или ранец, как не моет руки, как ест немытые фрукты, как сидит перед телевизором и т. д. Другая отгадывает, что показано, и комментирует, что неправильно и как нужно действовать правильно.
Старшие ребята для младших могут придумать:
– Игры или маленькие соревнования, стимулирующие двигательную активность детей, например, с использованием скакалки. Можно вспомнить и о забытой и столь любимой девочками игре в «классики» и множество вариантов веселых и простых игр.
– Развивающие игровые задания: «Внимание, снимаю!» (вариант игры «Замри»); «Стоп-кадр» – имитация фотографических изображений: «Лошадка перед прыжком», «Орел в полете», «Тяжелоатлет в рывке» и др.; имитация игрушек (в том числе художественных – дымковских, богородских) и скульптур. Задание: «Скульптор и глина» – один ребенок создает «скульптуру» из первоначально аморфной «глины», которую изображает другой ребенок; данное упражнение носит развивающий многофункциональный характер, включая в себя черты двигательно-игровой, продуктивной, театральной деятельности, а также эмоционально-энергетический контакт участников; имитация и самостоятельное придумывание поз перевертышей («Собака на заборе», «Кошка в мышиной норке», «Пассажир в чемодане», «Стояние на потолке» и др.). 
– Воспроизведение, придумывание и распознавание выразительных поз: напряженная поза (ожидание, испуг, сосредоточенность, готовность к действию); расслабленная поза (усталость, удовлетворение, получение удовольствия).
–  Игры на развитие мелких мышц руки: «Прикосновение» – движения кистями рук по воображаемому препятствию; «Встреча друзей» – поочередное прикосновение пальцев одной руки к пальцам другой; «Угадай, что нарисовано» – рисование пальчиками на спине товарища.
Можно поиграть в такую игру: подростки читают начало фразы, а дети по очереди должны закончить ее, но так, чтобы ответы не повторялись. Другой вариант – все дети хором повторяют вслед за старшими ребятами текст начала фразы. Это важно потому, что некоторые фразы содержат позитивные установки и дети как бы утверждают их все вместе как общую позицию. Например: «Я никогда не буду курить, потому что ...».
Данную методику можно использовать для игр с детьми на самые разные темы здоровья, а также для закрепления знаний о здоровом образе жизни. 
Примеры:
«Правильный режим дня — это значит...».
«Здоровье нужно для того, чтобы...».
«Чтобы быть здоровым, нельзя...».
«Когда я гуляю, мой организм...» и т. д.
Другими направлениями в работе с ребятами могут быть темы образа жизни и нравственного здоровья, особенно актуальные для молодежи в настоящее время (доброта и милосердие, музыка и здоровье, неприятие вредных привычек).
На занятиях клуба попросите детей ответить на вопросы: Что такое доброта? Что вы чувствуете, когда кто-то сделал вам добро? Что вы чувствуете, когда совершаете добрые поступки по отношению к папе и маме, бабушке и дедушке, друзьям, животным, растениям? Как вы думаете, что чувствуют те, кому вы сделали добро? Как связаны между собой здоровье и доброта? Может ли доброта помогать здоровью и каким образом?
В познавательные программы включите пословицы о добре,  обсуждение сказок.  Почему в сказках побеждает добро? Какие добрые слова встречаются в сказках? Почему в них так много уменьшительных, ласковых слов? Какие это слова? Какие добрые, ласковые, нежные слова говорим мы близким? Что при этом чувствует тот, кто их говорит, и те, кому их говорят? Чему это помогает?
Проведите беседы о милосердии к тем, кто более слаб, – пожилым, больным людям. Разговор об отношении к своим и чужим бабушкам и дедушкам. Беседы о любви и здоровье.      Может ли любовь помогать здоровью и каким образом?
В игровые программы включите игру в «теплые» слова, загадки о добре.
–  Игра «Посылаем добрые мысли всем, кого любим».
– Выращивание «Дерева добрых дел»: укрепив большую ветку (можно воткнуть ее в горшок с землей), и вырезав из бумаги «листья» (листочки могут быть разной формы), раздать их детям и предложить написать на них о каждом добром деле (например, помог бабушке накрыть на стол, пожалела маму, уступил место в автобусе пожилому человеку,

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

отдал братику свой гостинец, поделился чем-то и т.д.) и прикреплять их к веткам. Через неделю посмотреть, много ли появилось листочков. И так продолжать дальше, наблюдая, как будет оно «расти». 
При подготовке мероприятий, посвященных теме «Природа и здоровье», необходимо использовать листы-раскраски для малышей, рассказы во время раскрашивания (например, о жизни домашних животных и растений и их месте в жизнедеятельности человека), обсуждение сказок о животных и растениях с комментариями, вопросами и ответами, сочинение сказок вместе с детьми. Будет полезно рассказать детям о том, что собаки могут лечить людей. Четвероногие любимцы оказывают бла¬готворное влияние на наше физическое (приходится гулять в любую погоду) и пси¬хическое здоровье. В медицине появился даже термин «собакотерапия». Израильские исследователи в очередной раз продемонстрировали, что домашние лю-бимцы в любой момент могут стать нашими врачами. Во время эксперимента они уста-новили, что присутствие собаки на сеансах психотерапии увеличивает их эффектив¬ность примерно в 2 раза, позволяя врачам лечить даже сложные психические заболевания. 
Помимо этого, познакомьте ребят с видами растений и животных, которые в данной местности находятся под угрозой уничтожения. Побеседуйте об их особенностях. Обсудите, почему им угрожает вымирание.
Подготовительная работа позволит организовать и провести праздники: Всемирный день охраны окружающей среды (5 июня), День земли (22 апреля), День воды (22 марта) и другие. Накануне проведения этих мероприятий обсудите с детьми, почему так важно отмечать эти дни, предложите детям сделать рисунки, подготовить выставку, «усыновить» дерево или маленький участок земли возле дома культуры. Наблюдать за ним в течение года, отмечая происходящие перемены. 
При организации циклов мероприятий «Курить или не курить» необходимо учитывать, что до подросткового возраста подавляющее большинство детей не приемлют курения, считая это опасной, разрушительной для здоровья, неприятной    и некрасивой привычкой. Однако по мере взросления, под влиянием разных факторов начинается приобщение к курению. 
Взаимодействие ребят разного возраста способно оказать им всем существенную поддержку в деле профилактики курения.  Оно может помочь воспитанию, культивированию  у детей неприятия курения, а подросткам эта работа поможет удержаться от опасного шага.
Вместе с малышами подростки могут разыграть сказку                         С. Михалкова «Как медведь трубку курил» – короткую пьеску с поучительным сюжетом, не требующую особых режиссерских навыков. Эту пьеску можно показать и родителям.
Необходимо, чтобы каждый организатор досуга мог выбрать из описанных в этом сборнике технологий то, что ему наиболее подходит, отвечает его способностям, а также интересам и возможностям детского сообщества, с которым ему приходится иметь дело. В основе этих технологий – партнерство, сотворчество детей, работников культуры, педагогов и семьи, полезное здоровью каждого его участника.
Любой ваш выбор, любой труд, который будет способствовать улучшению здоровья детей, бесценен. Дети будут здоровыми благодаря нам, организаторам досуга!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
БЕЛГОРОДСКИЙ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫЙ
         ЦЕНТР НАРОДНОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА

* Нескучные   каникулы*

Сценарные материалы и методические рекомендации           
по организации досуга  детей и подростков 
          в летний период
   В летний период у нас в области традиционно проводится межведомственная комплексная профилактическая операция «Подросток». 
Культурно-досуговые учреждения совместно с органами образования, общественными организациями осуществляют мероприятия первичной  профилактики аддитивного поведения несовершеннолетних. Которая включает в себя пропаганду ЗОЖ, формирование негативного отношения к наркотикам, алкоголю, табаку, а также создание условий для содержательного и творческого досуга  детей и подростков.
С чего начинается путь в пропасть химической зависимости? Кажется, ответ очевиден — с первой выкуренной сигареты, выпитой рюмки. Но прежде чем человек реально познакомится с одурманивающими веществами, у него формируется определенное отношение к этим веществам — установка. 
Именно установка впоследствии способна cпровоцировать опасное знакомство или предотвратить его.
Закладка установок, способных в дальнейшем повлиять на поведение ребенка в отношении одурманивающих веществ, происходит очень рано — в 4—5 лет. Именно в этом возрасте дети начинают оценивать и регулировать свое поведение, общаться с друзьями, преодолевать первые трудности. Если в этот период ребенок не научится строить свои отношения с окружающим миром, впоследствии ему будет сложно учиться, находить общий язык со сверстниками и взрослыми.
Это может стать причиной появления у ребенка вредных привычек.
У 5—б-летних детей уже есть первые представления о конкретных одурманивающих веществах. Зачастую взрослые считают, что их малыши об одурманивающих веществах — алкоголе, никотине и тем более о наркотиках — ничего не знают. «У нас в семье никто не пьет, не курит, поэтому нашему сыну (дочери) это не грозит» — так порой рассуждают папы и мамы. Нередко и педагоги «благополучных» школ убеждены, что их воспитанники ограждены от вредных влияний. Но так ли это на самом деле? К сожалению, сегодня нельзя защитить детей от подобного рода информации — они сталкиваются с нею на улице, видят передачи телевидения, слышат разговоры взрослых, видят курящих и выпивающих (пусть по праздникам) родителей. Дети еще не способны адекватно оценить это. Поэтому очень важно дать им правильную установку, представление о том, что «хорошо», а что «плохо», и задолго до того, как возникнет опасность первого опыта или реального знакомства ребенка с одурманивающими веществами, необходимо сформировать у него устойчивое негативное отношение к их употреблению.
В то же время эта работа не может вестись «в лоб». Она не должна содержать незнакомые детям негативные примеры и ситуации. Отталкиваться нужно от того опыта, который ребята уже имеют. Так, например, если в беседе об одурманивающих веществах дети не упоминают о наркотиках, значит, в дальнейшей работе этот аспект проблемы не обсуждается.
Важно, чтобы эта работа соответствовала возрасту детей и социальной ситуации их развития.
Выбор содержания, форм и методов профилактической работы определяется следующими принципами:
• содержание, формы и методы должны соответствовать возрастным возможностям и особенностям развития детей;
• ранняя профилактика  обязана носить опережающий характер. Формирование устойчивости к негативному воздействию одурманивающих веществ должно осуществляться заблаговременно, предваряя реальное приобщение ребенка к ним;
 • у детей необходимо вырабатывать представление об опасности употребления любых форм одурманивающих веществ. Они должны быть твердо убеждены в том, что нет безвредных наркотиков. Любые одурманивающие вещества — алкоголь, никотин, наркотики — чрезвычайно опасны для здоровья; 
•   ранняя профилактика должна носить альтернативный характер. Ее основная задача — не столько предотвратить реальное приобщение к одурманивающим веществам, сколько сформировать у ребенка полезные поведенческие навыки и установки, обеспечивающие ему эффективную социальную адаптацию. Конечно, важно сформировать у ребенка представление о недопустимости употребления наркотических и токсикоманических веществ, но не менее важно показать, как без помощи химических стимуляторов можно сделать свою жизнь интересной и счастливой.
Ребенок должен понять, почему для него опасно знакомство с одурманивающими веществами.
Цели и задачи ранней профилактики зависят от возраста ребенка.
Одна из самых важных проблем — воспитать у детей ценностное отношение к здоровью. 
Ребенку сложно понять, зачем нужно заботиться о здоровье, если оно «и так есть». Прогнозировать же последствия своего отношения к здоровью в настоящем на перспективу способен не каждый взрослый, не говоря уже о ребенке.
Деятельность, связанная с укреплением здоровья и профилактикой его нарушений, не воспринимается детьми как актуальная, значимая. Что же тогда может служить о*****й точкой в формировании культуры здоровья?
Для дошкольников – это игра. Организация игровых программ в процессе обучения оптимальна для целенаправленного воздействия на эту возрастную категорию. Через игру у ребенка можно сформировать и культуру здоровья, и здоровьесберегающее поведение. 
Ребенок выполняет их не потому, что это «нужно и полезно», а потому что это интересно. Так, в процессе игры дети постепенно осваивают поведенческие схемы, которые становятся полезными навыками. 
Подчинение правилам игры дается детям довольно легко, ведь игра имеет яркую эмоциональную окраску, игра является действенным средством социализации детей группы риска.
Разумеется, лишь одна или несколько игр, даже самых лучших, не могут обеспечить успеха в решении всех стоящих задач. В то же время стихийное и неумелое использование игр вредит педагогическому процессу. Необходимо разрабатывать целостные игровые программы, которые направлены на достижение тех или иных задач и реализовывать их на летних игровых площадках.
Предлагаем вашему вниманию примеры игр и упражнений соответствующие возрастным возможностям детей младшего школьного возраста. Они позволяют эффективно устранять дефекты поведения. При составлении игровых программ учитывайте, что нельзя перегружать детей. Помните: ребенок, отнесенный к «группе риска», постоянно нуждает¬ся в пристальном внимании и индивидуальном подходе.


Игры для снижения агрессивности

Для того чтобы уменьшить агрессивность ребенка, нужно прежде всего фор¬мировать у него чувство коллективизма. Это можно сделать при помощи сюжетно-ролевых игр и упражнений.

«Идем за Синей птицей». Дети пере¬двигаются по площадке, взявшись за руки и много-кратно напевая:
Мы длинной вереницей
Идем за Синей птицей,
Идем за Синей птицей,
Идем за Синей птицей.
Игра воспитывает навыки коллективных действий. Время выполнения — до 4 минут.

«Переноска в парах». Переноска набив¬ного мяча в парах на расстояние до 10 м. Вы-полняется в виде эстафеты.

«Пылесос». Выполняется в положении стоя или сидя. Глубоко под землей установлен волшебный пылесос. Он очень мощный. Вытя¬гивает все, что накопилось плохого в отноше-ниях товарищей. Когда он начинает работать, плохое настроение втягивается в пылесос. Все становятся здоровее, сильнее, добрее и радост¬нее. Время выполнения от 3 до 5 минут, в зави-симости от способности детей концентрировать свое внимание на задании ведущего. 

Игры для снижения быстрого утомления 

«Воробышки и кот». Дети-«воробышки» прячутся в свои гнездышки (за линию, в круж¬ки, нарисованные на земле) на одной стороне площадки. На другой стороне площадки греет¬ся на солнышке «кот». Как только кот задрем¬лет, воробышки вылетают на площадку, пере-летают с места на место, ищут крошки, зер¬нышки (дети приседают, стучат пальцами по коленям, как будто клюют). Но вот просыпает¬ся кот, мяукает и бежит за воробышками, ко-торые улетают в свои гнезда.

«Горелки». Играющие становятся в колонну парами. Перед колонной на расстоянии 2-3 шагов проводят линию. Учитель назначает водяще¬го. Водящий становится на линию спиной к остальным играющим. Все стоящие парами го¬ворят: 
Гори-гори ясно, чтобы не погасло.
     Глянь на небо: птички летят, колокольчики звенят. 
    Раз, два, три - беги! 
После этих слов дети, стоящие в последней паре, бегут вдоль колонны (один - справа, другой - слева), стре¬мясь перед колонной схватиться за руки. Водя¬щий старается поймать одного из пары за руку. Если водящий успел это сделать, он образует с пойманным новую пару и становится впереди колонны, а оставшийся без пары будет водя¬щим. Правила: во время произнесения слов во¬дящий не должен оглядываться; ловить можно только до того момента, как играющие возьмутся за руки.

«Зайцы и морковка». На игровой площадке мелом рисуется круг диаметром 8—10 метров. В круг кладут 10 кубиков. Круг — это огород, а кубики - морковка. Выбирается хозяин, ко¬торый будет охранять огород. Все остальные игроки - зайцы. По сигналу ведущего зайцы могут вбегать в круг и воровать морковь, а хозяин ловит зайцев. Пойманный заяц выбы¬вает из игры, но хозяину разрешается ловить их только в пределах круга. Победитель — заяц, оставшийся последним.

«Зайчик». Выбирают зайчика и обступают его хороводом. Зайчик все время пляшет, по-глядывая, как бы выпрыгнуть из круга. А хо¬ровод ходит по кругу, напевая: 
Заинька, попляши, серенький, поскачи. 
Кружком, бочком по¬вернись, кружком, бочком повернись! 
Есть зай¬цу куда выпрыгнуть, есть серому куда выско¬чить! Задача зайца - обмануть бдительность играющих и выскочить из круга.

«Иголка и нитка». Дети держатся за руки, образуя цепочку. Обведя цепочку вокруг пло-щадки, ведущий останавливает детей, предла¬гает им поднять вверх сцепленные с соседями руки, образуя ряд «ворот». Ведущий ведет це¬почку дальше за собой в обратном направлении под руками у ребят, обходя по очереди одного справа, другого - слева. В тот момент, когда цепочка детей проходит под воротами, ребенок, поднимавший руки для образования ворот, по¬ворачивается кругом и продолжает идти цепоч¬кой. Правила игры те же, что и в «Змейке».

«Гуси». Для игры нужен рисунок на полу, где изображаются гусиный дом, извилистая тро¬пинка, пруд. Все дети - гуси. Один из них - вожак. Он поведет гусей из дома на пруд. Все движения, которые делает гусь-вожак, повто¬ряют гуси. Гуси идут друг за другом, на цы-почках, поджимают то одну, то другую ногу, машут крыльями, поворачивают головы в раз-ные стороны. Но при этом никто не должен сойти с тропинки, оступиться. Все повторяют за вожаком:
Впереди идет вожак,
Он шагает важно так — га-га-га!
Гуси все за вожаком.
Вперевалочку, шажком.
Шаг шагнут, другой шагнут,
Низко головы нагнут. Га-га-га!
Друг за дружкою гуськом
Ходят гуси бережком.
Гуси крыльями взмахнут,
И скорей бегом на пруд!
Когда вожак скажет: И скорей бегом на пруд! — гуси наперегонки бегут к пруду.

«Кузнечики». Играющих распределяют на несколько команд, и каждую выстраивают в ко¬лонну по одному у стартовой линии. По коман¬де первые номера выполняют прыжок в длину с места, а его команда в это время шагом идет за ним. Затем из команды выходят вторые номе¬ра, встают рядом с первыми (после каждого прыжка поочередно с правой и левой стороны), выполняют свой прыжок и т.д. Победителем считается команда, которая продвинется прыж¬ками дальше всех.

«Лиса и Куры». Дети изображают кур. Один из играющих - петух, другой — лиса. Куры ходят по площадке, ищут корм. Лиса внима¬тельно следит за ними. По указанию ведущего (незаметно для всех) выходит лиса и тихонько подкрадывается к курам. Петух громко кри-чит: КУ-КА-РЕ-КУ! Куры убегают, взлетают на насест (бревно, скамейку). Петух должен убе¬жать последним. Лиса ловит тех кур, которые не успели быстро подняться на насест и удер¬жаться на нем. После двух-трехкратного про¬ведения игры выбирают других детей на роль петуха и лисы.

«Лошадки». Играющие разбегаются по всей площадке и по сигналу воспитателя: Лошадки! - бегут, высоко поднимая колени. По сигналу: Кучер! - обычная ходьба. Ходьба и бег череду¬ются. Ведущий может повторить один и тот же сигнал два-три раза подряд.

«Невод». Двое играющих - рыбаки, ос¬тальные — рыбки. Рыбаки, взявшись за руки, ловят рыб, окружая их руками. Пойманные рыбки присоединяются к рыбакам - невод уве-личивается. Ловля рыбок продолжается до тех пор, пока останется две-три непойманные рыб¬ки. Во время ловли невод не должен разры¬ваться.

«Перемена мест». На площадке в произ¬вольном порядке начерчены кружки на рассто-янии 3-5 м один от другого. Каждый из участ¬ников игры стоит в кружке, а водящий ходит среди них. По сигналу играющие меняются кружками, а водящий старается занять какой-либо кружок. Оставшийся без кружка стано¬вится водящим.

«Подхвати палку». Играющие, рассчитав¬шись по номерам, стоят в кругу (или сидят за столом). Ведущий придерживает пальцем гим¬настическую палку (или карандаш). Внезапно он называет один из номеров и одновременно отпускает палку. Вызванный должен подхва-тить ее, пока она не упала. Поймавший стано¬вится ведущим.

«Попади в цель». Играющие делятся на две команды. Становятся по противоположным сторонам лесенки на расстоянии 1,5-2 метра. Надо бросать мяч поочередно в каждое окошко лесенки: сначала в нижнее, потом в то, что по¬выше. И так до самого верха. Если игрок про-махнется, то другому игроку из его команды придется бросать мяч в то же окно. Победит та команда, которая скорее закончит игру.

«Попрыгаем, как...» Выбирают водяще¬го. Остальные игроки делятся на две команды и строятся в две шеренги по одному за линией старта. По сигналу начинается игра. Участни¬ки должны по очереди пропрыгать всю дистан¬цию как кенгуру, лягушка, воробей. Ни в коем случае нельзя переходить на другой вид прыж¬ков. Ошибившийся выбывает из игры, или с команды снимаются очки. Побеждает команда, набравшая больше очков.

«Салки, ноги от земли!» Все играющие свободно бегают по площадке, а водящий до-гоняет. Спасаясь от преследования, игроки могут занять любое положение, лишь бы ступ¬ни ног не касались земли (повиснуть на кана¬те, сесть на скамейку, стать на колени, заки¬нуть ноги на бревно, упираясь руками в пол, и т.д.). Игроков, которые приняли одно из этих положений, салить нельзя. Тот, кого водящий догонит, становится новым водящим. Он под-нимает руку, говорит: «Я - салка», и игра про¬должается.

«Хвост дракона». Группа детей стоит ко¬лонной, крепко держась за талию друг друга. Задача первого — поймать последнего, а задача того — увернуться.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

:Ok: БЕЛГОРОДСКИЙ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫЙ
         ЦЕНТР НАРОДНОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА

* Нескучные   каникулы*

Сценарные материалы и методические рекомендации           
по организации досуга  детей и подростков 
          в летний период
   В летний период у нас в области традиционно проводится межведомственная комплексная профилактическая операция «Подросток». 
Культурно-досуговые учреждения совместно с органами образования, общественными организациями осуществляют мероприятия первичной  профилактики аддитивного поведения несовершеннолетних. Которая включает в себя пропаганду ЗОЖ, формирование негативного отношения к наркотикам, алкоголю, табаку, а также создание условий для содержательного и творческого досуга  детей и подростков.
С чего начинается путь в пропасть химической зависимости? Кажется, ответ очевиден — с первой выкуренной сигареты, выпитой рюмки. Но прежде чем человек реально познакомится с одурманивающими веществами, у него формируется определенное отношение к этим веществам — установка. 
Именно установка впоследствии способна cпровоцировать опасное знакомство или предотвратить его.
Закладка установок, способных в дальнейшем повлиять на поведение ребенка в отношении одурманивающих веществ, происходит очень рано — в 4—5 лет. Именно в этом возрасте дети начинают оценивать и регулировать свое поведение, общаться с друзьями, преодолевать первые трудности. Если в этот период ребенок не научится строить свои отношения с окружающим миром, впоследствии ему будет сложно учиться, находить общий язык со сверстниками и взрослыми.
Это может стать причиной появления у ребенка вредных привычек.
У 5—б-летних детей уже есть первые представления о конкретных одурманивающих веществах. Зачастую взрослые считают, что их малыши об одурманивающих веществах — алкоголе, никотине и тем более о наркотиках — ничего не знают. «У нас в семье никто не пьет, не курит, поэтому нашему сыну (дочери) это не грозит» — так порой рассуждают папы и мамы. Нередко и педагоги «благополучных» школ убеждены, что их воспитанники ограждены от вредных влияний. Но так ли это на самом деле? К сожалению, сегодня нельзя защитить детей от подобного рода информации — они сталкиваются с нею на улице, видят передачи телевидения, слышат разговоры взрослых, видят курящих и выпивающих (пусть по праздникам) родителей. Дети еще не способны адекватно оценить это. Поэтому очень важно дать им правильную установку, представление о том, что «хорошо», а что «плохо», и задолго до того, как возникнет опасность первого опыта или реального знакомства ребенка с одурманивающими веществами, необходимо сформировать у него устойчивое негативное отношение к их употреблению.
В то же время эта работа не может вестись «в лоб». Она не должна содержать незнакомые детям негативные примеры и ситуации. Отталкиваться нужно от того опыта, который ребята уже имеют. Так, например, если в беседе об одурманивающих веществах дети не упоминают о наркотиках, значит, в дальнейшей работе этот аспект проблемы не обсуждается.
Важно, чтобы эта работа соответствовала возрасту детей и социальной ситуации их развития.
Выбор содержания, форм и методов профилактической работы определяется следующими принципами:
• содержание, формы и методы должны соответствовать возрастным возможностям и особенностям развития детей;
• ранняя профилактика  обязана носить опережающий характер. Формирование устойчивости к негативному воздействию одурманивающих веществ должно осуществляться заблаговременно, предваряя реальное приобщение ребенка к ним;
 • у детей необходимо вырабатывать представление об опасности употребления любых форм одурманивающих веществ. Они должны быть твердо убеждены в том, что нет безвредных наркотиков. Любые одурманивающие вещества — алкоголь, никотин, наркотики — чрезвычайно опасны для здоровья; 
•   ранняя профилактика должна носить альтернативный характер. Ее основная задача — не столько предотвратить реальное приобщение к одурманивающим веществам, сколько сформировать у ребенка полезные поведенческие навыки и установки, обеспечивающие ему эффективную социальную адаптацию. Конечно, важно сформировать у ребенка представление о недопустимости употребления наркотических и токсикоманических веществ, но не менее важно показать, как без помощи химических стимуляторов можно сделать свою жизнь интересной и счастливой.
Ребенок должен понять, почему для него опасно знакомство с одурманивающими веществами.
Цели и задачи ранней профилактики зависят от возраста ребенка.
Одна из самых важных проблем — воспитать у детей ценностное отношение к здоровью. 
Ребенку сложно понять, зачем нужно заботиться о здоровье, если оно «и так есть». Прогнозировать же последствия своего отношения к здоровью в настоящем на перспективу способен не каждый взрослый, не говоря уже о ребенке.
Деятельность, связанная с укреплением здоровья и профилактикой его нарушений, не воспринимается детьми как актуальная, значимая. Что же тогда может служить о*****й точкой в формировании культуры здоровья?
Для дошкольников – это игра. Организация игровых программ в процессе обучения оптимальна для целенаправленного воздействия на эту возрастную категорию. Через игру у ребенка можно сформировать и культуру здоровья, и здоровьесберегающее поведение. 
Ребенок выполняет их не потому, что это «нужно и полезно», а потому что это интересно. Так, в процессе игры дети постепенно осваивают поведенческие схемы, которые становятся полезными навыками. 
Подчинение правилам игры дается детям довольно легко, ведь игра имеет яркую эмоциональную окраску, игра является действенным средством социализации детей группы риска.
Разумеется, лишь одна или несколько игр, даже самых лучших, не могут обеспечить успеха в решении всех стоящих задач. В то же время стихийное и неумелое использование игр вредит педагогическому процессу. Необходимо разрабатывать целостные игровые программы, которые направлены на достижение тех или иных задач и реализовывать их на летних игровых площадках.
Предлагаем вашему вниманию примеры игр и упражнений соответствующие возрастным возможностям детей младшего школьного возраста. Они позволяют эффективно устранять дефекты поведения. При составлении игровых программ учитывайте, что нельзя перегружать детей. Помните: ребенок, отнесенный к «группе риска», постоянно нуждает¬ся в пристальном внимании и индивидуальном подходе.


Игры для снижения агрессивности

Для того чтобы уменьшить агрессивность ребенка, нужно прежде всего фор¬мировать у него чувство коллективизма. Это можно сделать при помощи сюжетно-ролевых игр и упражнений.

«Идем за Синей птицей». Дети пере¬двигаются по площадке, взявшись за руки и много-кратно напевая:
Мы длинной вереницей
Идем за Синей птицей,
Идем за Синей птицей,
Идем за Синей птицей.
Игра воспитывает навыки коллективных действий. Время выполнения — до 4 минут.

«Переноска в парах». Переноска набив¬ного мяча в парах на расстояние до 10 м. Вы-полняется в виде эстафеты.

«Пылесос». Выполняется в положении стоя или сидя. Глубоко под землей установлен волшебный пылесос. Он очень мощный. Вытя¬гивает все, что накопилось плохого в отноше-ниях товарищей. Когда он начинает работать, плохое настроение втягивается в пылесос. Все становятся здоровее, сильнее, добрее и радост¬нее. Время выполнения от 3 до 5 минут, в зави-симости от способности детей концентрировать свое внимание на задании ведущего. 

Игры для снижения быстрого утомления 

«Воробышки и кот». Дети-«воробышки» прячутся в свои гнездышки (за линию, в круж¬ки, нарисованные на земле) на одной стороне площадки. На другой стороне площадки греет¬ся на солнышке «кот». Как только кот задрем¬лет, воробышки вылетают на площадку, пере-летают с места на место, ищут крошки, зер¬нышки (дети приседают, стучат пальцами по коленям, как будто клюют). Но вот просыпает¬ся кот, мяукает и бежит за воробышками, ко-торые улетают в свои гнезда.

«Горелки». Играющие становятся в колонну парами. Перед колонной на расстоянии 2-3 шагов проводят линию. Учитель назначает водяще¬го. Водящий становится на линию спиной к остальным играющим. Все стоящие парами го¬ворят: 
Гори-гори ясно, чтобы не погасло.
     Глянь на небо: птички летят, колокольчики звенят. 
    Раз, два, три - беги! 
После этих слов дети, стоящие в последней паре, бегут вдоль колонны (один - справа, другой - слева), стре¬мясь перед колонной схватиться за руки. Водя¬щий старается поймать одного из пары за руку. Если водящий успел это сделать, он образует с пойманным новую пару и становится впереди колонны, а оставшийся без пары будет водя¬щим. Правила: во время произнесения слов во¬дящий не должен оглядываться; ловить можно только до того момента, как играющие возьмутся за руки.

«Зайцы и морковка». На игровой площадке мелом рисуется круг диаметром 8—10 метров. В круг кладут 10 кубиков. Круг — это огород, а кубики - морковка. Выбирается хозяин, ко¬торый будет охранять огород. Все остальные игроки - зайцы. По сигналу ведущего зайцы могут вбегать в круг и воровать морковь, а хозяин ловит зайцев. Пойманный заяц выбы¬вает из игры, но хозяину разрешается ловить их только в пределах круга. Победитель — заяц, оставшийся последним.

«Зайчик». Выбирают зайчика и обступают его хороводом. Зайчик все время пляшет, по-глядывая, как бы выпрыгнуть из круга. А хо¬ровод ходит по кругу, напевая: 
Заинька, попляши, серенький, поскачи. 
Кружком, бочком по¬вернись, кружком, бочком повернись! 
Есть зай¬цу куда выпрыгнуть, есть серому куда выско¬чить! Задача зайца - обмануть бдительность играющих и выскочить из круга.

«Иголка и нитка». Дети держатся за руки, образуя цепочку. Обведя цепочку вокруг пло-щадки, ведущий останавливает детей, предла¬гает им поднять вверх сцепленные с соседями руки, образуя ряд «ворот». Ведущий ведет це¬почку дальше за собой в обратном направлении под руками у ребят, обходя по очереди одного справа, другого - слева. В тот момент, когда цепочка детей проходит под воротами, ребенок, поднимавший руки для образования ворот, по¬ворачивается кругом и продолжает идти цепоч¬кой. Правила игры те же, что и в «Змейке».

«Гуси». Для игры нужен рисунок на полу, где изображаются гусиный дом, извилистая тро¬пинка, пруд. Все дети - гуси. Один из них - вожак. Он поведет гусей из дома на пруд. Все движения, которые делает гусь-вожак, повто¬ряют гуси. Гуси идут друг за другом, на цы-почках, поджимают то одну, то другую ногу, машут крыльями, поворачивают головы в раз-ные стороны. Но при этом никто не должен сойти с тропинки, оступиться. Все повторяют за вожаком:
Впереди идет вожак,
Он шагает важно так — га-га-га!
Гуси все за вожаком.
Вперевалочку, шажком.
Шаг шагнут, другой шагнут,
Низко головы нагнут. Га-га-га!
Друг за дружкою гуськом
Ходят гуси бережком.
Гуси крыльями взмахнут,
И скорей бегом на пруд!
Когда вожак скажет: И скорей бегом на пруд! — гуси наперегонки бегут к пруду.

«Кузнечики». Играющих распределяют на несколько команд, и каждую выстраивают в ко¬лонну по одному у стартовой линии. По коман¬де первые номера выполняют прыжок в длину с места, а его команда в это время шагом идет за ним. Затем из команды выходят вторые номе¬ра, встают рядом с первыми (после каждого прыжка поочередно с правой и левой стороны), выполняют свой прыжок и т.д. Победителем считается команда, которая продвинется прыж¬ками дальше всех.

«Лиса и Куры». Дети изображают кур. Один из играющих - петух, другой — лиса. Куры ходят по площадке, ищут корм. Лиса внима¬тельно следит за ними. По указанию ведущего (незаметно для всех) выходит лиса и тихонько подкрадывается к курам. Петух громко кри-чит: КУ-КА-РЕ-КУ! Куры убегают, взлетают на насест (бревно, скамейку). Петух должен убе¬жать последним. Лиса ловит тех кур, которые не успели быстро подняться на насест и удер¬жаться на нем. После двух-трехкратного про¬ведения игры выбирают других детей на роль петуха и лисы.

«Лошадки». Играющие разбегаются по всей площадке и по сигналу воспитателя: Лошадки! - бегут, высоко поднимая колени. По сигналу: Кучер! - обычная ходьба. Ходьба и бег череду¬ются. Ведущий может повторить один и тот же сигнал два-три раза подряд.

«Невод». Двое играющих - рыбаки, ос¬тальные — рыбки. Рыбаки, взявшись за руки, ловят рыб, окружая их руками. Пойманные рыбки присоединяются к рыбакам - невод уве-личивается. Ловля рыбок продолжается до тех пор, пока останется две-три непойманные рыб¬ки. Во время ловли невод не должен разры¬ваться.

«Перемена мест». На площадке в произ¬вольном порядке начерчены кружки на рассто-янии 3-5 м один от другого. Каждый из участ¬ников игры стоит в кружке, а водящий ходит среди них. По сигналу играющие меняются кружками, а водящий старается занять какой-либо кружок. Оставшийся без кружка стано¬вится водящим.

«Подхвати палку». Играющие, рассчитав¬шись по номерам, стоят в кругу (или сидят за столом). Ведущий придерживает пальцем гим¬настическую палку (или карандаш). Внезапно он называет один из номеров и одновременно отпускает палку. Вызванный должен подхва-тить ее, пока она не упала. Поймавший стано¬вится ведущим.

«Попади в цель». Играющие делятся на две команды. Становятся по противоположным сторонам лесенки на расстоянии 1,5-2 метра. Надо бросать мяч поочередно в каждое окошко лесенки: сначала в нижнее, потом в то, что по¬выше. И так до самого верха. Если игрок про-махнется, то другому игроку из его команды придется бросать мяч в то же окно. Победит та команда, которая скорее закончит игру.

«Попрыгаем, как...» Выбирают водяще¬го. Остальные игроки делятся на две команды и строятся в две шеренги по одному за линией старта. По сигналу начинается игра. Участни¬ки должны по очереди пропрыгать всю дистан¬цию как кенгуру, лягушка, воробей. Ни в коем случае нельзя переходить на другой вид прыж¬ков. Ошибившийся выбывает из игры, или с команды снимаются очки. Побеждает команда, набравшая больше очков.

«Салки, ноги от земли!» Все играющие свободно бегают по площадке, а водящий до-гоняет. Спасаясь от преследования, игроки могут занять любое положение, лишь бы ступ¬ни ног не касались земли (повиснуть на кана¬те, сесть на скамейку, стать на колени, заки¬нуть ноги на бревно, упираясь руками в пол, и т.д.). Игроков, которые приняли одно из этих положений, салить нельзя. Тот, кого водящий догонит, становится новым водящим. Он под-нимает руку, говорит: «Я - салка», и игра про¬должается.

«Хвост дракона». Группа детей стоит ко¬лонной, крепко держась за талию друг друга. Задача первого — поймать последнего, а задача того — увернуться.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Игры на  ВНИМАНИЕ

«Волшебное слово». Ребенок повторяет упражнения за ведущим, но только в том слу¬чае, если тот говорит: «Пожалуйста!»

«Будь внимателен». Ребенок выполняет гимнастические упражнения по словесной ко-манде, например: по команде «Зайчики!» - прыжки на месте; «Птицы» - взмахи руками; «Лягушки» - присесть и скакать вприсядку. Команды должны быть разнообразными и пода-ваться с различными интервалами.

«Запрещенное движение». Играющие вместе с учителем образуют круг. Учитель объяс-няет, что он будет выполнять разные движения, а ученики должны их повторять. Но одно дви¬жение запрещено, например - движение «руки за голову». Учитель начинает делать разные дви¬жения, все ученики повторяют их. Неожиданно учитель выполняет запрещенное движение. Уче¬ник, повторивший его, делает шаг вперед, а за¬тем продолжает игру. Запрещенные движения следует менять после четырех-пяти повторений.

«Запрещенное слово». Выбираем запре¬щенное слово, это может быть какой-либо цвет (желтый) или качество (маленький). Бросаем ма¬лышу мяч, одновременно задавая вопросы: «Море синее, а солнце?», «Какого цвета роза?», «А ро¬машка?», «Слон большой, а мышка?». Ребенок должен давать точный ответ, не забывая вместо запрещенных слов говорить «абракадабра».

«Зеваки». Все играющие идут по кругу, дер¬жась за руки. По сигналу ведущего (это может быть звук колокольчика, погремушки, хлопок руками или какое-нибудь слово) дети останав-ливаются, хлопают 4 раза в ладоши, поворачи¬ваются и идут в другую сторону. Кто не успел выполнить задание, выбывает из игры. Игру можно проводить под музыку или под группо-вую песню. В этом случае дети должны хлопать в ладоши, услышав определенное слово песни (оговоренное заранее).

«Летает — не летает». Дети садятся или встают полукругом. Ведущий называет предме-ты. Если предмет летает, дети поднимают руки. Если не летает, руки у детей опущены. Веду-щий может сознательно ошибаться, многие ре¬бята непроизвольно, в силу подражания, будут поднимать руки, вместо того чтобы удерживать¬ся от этого движения.

«Расставь посты». Дети маршируют под музыку друг за другом. Впереди идет командир, который выбирает направление движения. Как только командир хлопнет в ладоши, идущий последним ребенок должен немедленно остано¬виться. Все остальные продолжают марширо-вать и слушать команды. Таким образом, ко¬мандир расставляет всех детей в задуманном им порядке (в линейку, по кругу, по углам и т.д.). Чтобы слышать команды, дети должны пере-двигаться бесшумно.

«Слушай команду». Звучит спокойная, но не слишком медленная музыка. Дети идут в ко¬лонне друг за другом. Внезапно музыка прекра¬щается. Все останавливаются, слушают произ¬несенную шепотом команду ведущего (например: «Положите правую руку на плечо соседа») и тотчас же ее выполняют. Затем снова звучит музыка, и все продолжают ходьбу. Команды даются только на выполнение спокойных дви¬жений. Игра проводится до тех пор, пока груп¬па в состоянии хорошо слушать и выполнять задание. Игра поможет воспитателю сменить ритм действия расшалившихся ребят, а детям - успокоиться и без труда переключиться на дру¬гой, более спокойный вид деятельности.

«Съедобное — несъедобное». Ведущий по очереди кидает участникам мячик и при этом называет предметы (съедобные и несъедобные). Если предмет съедобный, мячик ловится, если нет — отбрасывается.

«Насос и мяч». Каждый участник - боль¬шой мяч, ведущий насосом надувает мяч. «Мяч» стоит, обмякнув всем телом, на полусогнутых ногах, руки и шея расслаблены, голова опуще-на. Ведущий начинает «накачивать» мяч, ими¬тируя руками движения насоса. Мяч (участник игры) начинает надуваться, его корпус выпрямляет¬ся, голова приподнимается, руки разводятся в стороны. Мяч надут. Руководитель игры выдергивает из мяча шланг. Воздух выходит. Тело вновь об¬мякло.


При подготовке и проведении различных профилактических мероприятий для детей и подростков обязательно следует учитывать:

1. При планировании и проведении мероприятий дети и подростки, склонные к аддитивному поведению не выделяются из аудитории своей возрастной категории. Их вовлекают в разнообразные программы наравне со своими сверстниками.
2. Во время мероприятия не должны звучать специальные термины (героин, марихуана и другие), а только лишь наркотики, алкоголь, токсические вещества.
3. Во время мероприятия не должны звучать положительные моменты от употребления наркотических веществ.
4. Организацией и проведением мероприятий должны заниматься специалисты, личные качества которых соответствуют пропагандируемым идеалам.
Решению существующих проблем будет способствовать создание условий для душевного комфорта и психологического равновесия детей и подростков.
Праздники направлены на создание у детей хоро¬шего настроения. Они являются яр¬кими моментами летнего отдыха помогаю¬т ребятам по-новому взглянуть на мир, на окружаю¬щих людей, почувствовать вкус к творчеству, к украшению своей жизни, проявить способнос¬ти, объединиться со всеми в радости.. Поэтому, организуя их, необходимо заботиться о том, чтобы они были творческими, неповторимыми, чтобы детям было хорошо, комфортно, инте-ресно, чтобы содержание мероприятия обогащало ум и душу, чтобы они объединяли детей и взрослых в единый коллектив.                     
В летнее время больше возможностей для необычного оформления, музыкального сопровождения, разнообразных костюмов,           те¬атрализованных массовых представлений. В летнее время сама окружающая природа становится фоном и ме¬стом действия. 
Как известно, готовых рецептов воспитания не бывает. Один к одному повторить чью-то авторскую идею невозможно, но «схватить» эту, идею, почувствовать ее нерв и разработать вместе с детьми в обновленном варианте — уже творчество.
Существуют сотни и тысячи моделей работы с детьми и подростками. У каждой свой сценарий, своя композиция, свой монтаж, свое содержание, свой набор творческих ролей. Нетворческих ролей не бывает. Вся соль в их наполнении действиями. Определить этот замысел — функция организаторов досуга. 
То, что мы хотим ниже предложить, проверено сотни раз на деле. Отбирайте, составляйте свои модели мероприятий, важно, чтобы это было полезно, значимо, интересно детям. Вам поможет личный опыт, интеллект, стремление к новому, творческий потенциал. Соедините его с детским потенциалом — и все получится.
Не повторяйте слепо данные формы работы с детьми. Ищите творческое решение. Своеобразие детского коллектива подскажет сценарий мероприятия, его монтаж. Не злоупотребляйте мероприятиями, требующими длительной подготовки. Пусть будет больше программ хороших и разных, кратких и импровизированных, не очень «громких». У ребят свои критерии их оценки. Опирайтесь на их мнение, их видение дела и себя в нем. И пожалуйста, дайте детям свободу поиска и самовыражения.
Любую модель (почти) можно насытить содержанием разных направлений воспитательной деятельности. А смысл ее выбора зависит от многого. Тут вам скорее поможет интуиция. 
Необходимо, чтобы дети нашли себя, реализовали в деле, удовлетворили свои претензии к жизни, насытились роскошью общения, содружеством и сотворчеством.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Летний карнавал

Карнавал — это веселый костюмированный праздник, предполагающий игровые роли, фантастическое содержание, поэтому прини¬маются самые необычные и неожиданные пред-ложения ребят, ка¬сающиеся оформления Дома культуры, содержания мероприятия, программы игр и состязаний и т. д.
Конечно, в каждом конкретном случае программа карнавала будет своя. Мы предлагаем элемен¬ты, которые можно использовать, творчески преобразуя, комбинируя, исходя из особеннос¬тей своего культутурно-досугового учреждения.      (См. книги С. А. Шмакова, указанные в списке литературы.)

Карнавальное  шествие

(парад   масок   и   костюмов)

Ребята заранее шьют себе костюмы, и во время шествия изображают своих героев. Мож¬но придумать необычные призы за самые ори¬гинальные костюмы и исполнение выбранной роли по типу «Золотой маски», которую вруча¬ют актерам и режиссерам. Особенно поощря-ются костюмы, сделанные с юмором.

Музей  смеха

В день карнавала в ДК открывается Музей смеха. В нем могут быть такие экспозиции:
• выставка карикатур и шаржей друг на дру¬га, на руководителей кружков, директора дома культуры и др.;
•  выставка рисунков и фотографий,  сделан¬ных или вырезанных из газет и журналов,   под  заголовком:   «Что  бы  это значило?». Посетители оставляют под ними свои подписи. 
«Сотрудники» музея в конце дня подводят итоги и награждают авторов самых остроумных подписей;
• юмористические фигурки и композиции из природного материала: сучков, мха, шишек, цветов,   камешков,  раковин  и  т. д.   —  со смешными подписями;
• смешные фразы детей и взрослых, собранные любителями подобно¬го жанра;
• карнавальная «отсебятина» — шутливые по¬желания, напутствия, советы, поздравления.

Конкурс  «У кого смешнее?»

На каждом помещении дома культуры выве¬шиваются смешные плакаты.
Конкурсы веселых лозунгов: «Хочешь быть веселым — будь им!», «Так жить можно и нужно!», «Хоть и сидя, но стой за свои убеж¬дения!», «Не позволяй себе лишнего!», «Кани-кулы хороши еще и тем, что даются не один раз!», «Улыбнись, когда тебе кричать охота», «Улыбнись — ведь это не порок» и т. д.



Карнавальная  газета

В газете могут быть такие рубрики: «Объяснялки», «Дразнилки», «Соображалки», «Из-мышления», «Это вы можете, но об этом вы еще пожалеете», «Гимны» (купанию, солнцу, каникулам ...), «Каникулярные советы» (по¬лезные и вредные), «Предостережения», «Бес-толковый словарь», «Программа телепередач на день карнавала» (тоже в юмористическом клю¬че), «Шуточные объявления» и т. д.
Карнавальные турниры и конкурсы

На карнавале могут пройти такие шуточные
 конкурсы и турниры.

Турнир  веселых  и  сообразительных

(шуточные   вопросы)

•  Сколько минут надо варить крутое яйцо? (Нисколько,  оно уже  сварено.) 
•  Каких камней нет в море? (Сухих.)
•  Чем  кончается лето и  начинается осень? (Буквой   О.)
•  Что случится с козой через три года? (Ей пойдет   4-й   год.)
•   Кто из героев русской народной сказки был хлебобулочным изделием? (Колобок.)
•  Какой вид энергии использовала Баба Яга, летая на ступе? (Нечистую   силу.)
• Кто из сказочных героев очень любит пого¬ворку «Одна голова хорошо, а две лучше»? (Змей  Горыныч.)
•  К семейству каких домашних птиц принад¬лежала героиня русской народной сказки, которая несла изделия из драгоценных ме¬таллов? Как ее звали? (Курочка  Ряба.)
•   Хозяйка несла в  корзине  10  яиц,  а дно упало. Сколько яиц осталось? (Ни  одного, все   разбились.)
•   Под  каким  кустом  сидит  заяц  во  время дождя? (Под  мокрым.)
•   Какое государство носят на голове? (Пана¬ма.)
•   Каким мысом трубят? (Горн.)
•   Какую реку в Европе можно срезать перо¬чинным ножом? (Прут.)
•   Полтора судака стоят полтора рубля. Сколь¬ко стоят 13 судаков? (13 рублей.)
•   Из какого полотна нельзя сшить рубашку? (Из   железнодорожного.)
•   Две головы,  а ног шесть.  Что это такое? (Всадник   на   лошади.)
•   С чего начинается карнавал? (С  буквы К.)
•   Какое слово самое длинное? (Слово о полку Игореве.)
•   Когда небо ниже земли? (Когда в воде от¬ражается.)
•   Как  «мышеловку»  написать пятью буква¬ми? (Кошка.)
•   Сын моего отца, а мне не брат. Кто он? (Я сам.)
•   Что было вчера и будет завтра? (Сегодня.)
•   По какому пути ни один человек не ходил? (По   Млечному.)
•   Чем кончается новогодняя ночь? (Мягким знаком.)
•   Что стоит посредине земли?   (Буква  М.)
•  Летели три страуса. Охотник одного убил. Сколько  страусов  осталось?  (Страусы   не летают.)

Конкурс  «Очумелые ручки»

1.  Кто оригинальнее за 5 минут украсит шляпу и придумает своему изделию название. (Для этого необходимо заранее подготовить цвет¬ную бумагу, ленточки, ножницы, клей, бу-лавки и пр.)
2. Сделать карнавальный  костюм  из  подруч¬ных средств (бумага, искусственные цветы, прищепки,  цветные ленты и пр.).  Приду¬мать рекламу в стихах, продемонстрировать зрителям.

Конкурс   «Ищем  таланты»

Художественное чтение: прочесть известное четверостишье «Вороне где-то бог послал кусо¬чек сыра...» с вопросительной интонацией, с полным ртом орехов, представив себя на глуби¬не 20 м, в задымленном помещении, догоняя уходящий поезд, на торжестве...

Имитация. Изобразить голосом: поворот ключа в ржавом замке, звук плохо работающе¬го телевизора, один из инструментов народного оркестра, рык льва, топот коня, вой пожарной машины, работающий пылесос, шум дождя, приближающийся поезд, завывание ветра, те-лефонные звуки.

Пантомима. Изобразить мимикой и движе¬ниями проколотое колесо, «зависший» компью¬тер, милицейскую сирену, вылупившегося го¬ловастика, диктора с сурдопереводом, тихий час в лагере и т. п.

Мимика. Изобразить состояния души и тела: голод, волнение перед экзаменом, трудный выбор, дрожь от холода, страха, уход в себя, жужжащая муха над ухом (шевелиться нельзя).

Турнир крикунов. Кто громче всех крик¬нет.

Турнир вралей имени Мюнхгаузена на са¬мую невероятную историю.

Конкурс частушечников на летние темы.

Конкурс пародистов. Пародии на модных певцов, известных артистов кино, эстрады, во-жатых, начальника лагеря и других извест¬ных людей.


   Игры, забавы, развлечения

«Бег  с  надувными  шариками»

Участники состязания делятся на две коман¬ды. К правой и левой ногам каждого бегуна привязываются по два надувных шара. По ко¬манде ведущего члены команд бегут наперегон-ки до установленного рубежа. Каждый следую¬щий член команды начинает бег тогда, когда его партнер достиг рубежа. За каждый лопнувший шар команда получает штрафное очко.
Соревнование проходит весело, но бежать с шариками нелегко; поэтому отмерьте расстоя-ние для бега не более чем в 30 м.

«Чей шар  больше?»

Состязание предельно просто: участники получают воздушные шарики и по команде начинают их надувать. Тот, у кого шар лопнет, выбывает из игры. Побеждает участник, на-дувший самый большой по объему шарик.

«Сороконожки»

Играющие делятся на две-три команды по 10—20 человек и выстраиваются в затылок друг другу. Каждая команда получает толстую ве¬ревку (канат), за которую все игроки берутся правой или левой рукой, равномерно распреде¬ляясь по обе стороны веревки. Затем каждый из участников, в зависимости от того, с какой стороны каната он стоит, сгибает правую или левую ноги. По сигналу ведущего «сороконож¬ки» скачут вперед 10—12 м, держась за верев¬ку, затем разворачиваются и прыгают назад.
Можно бежать и просто на двух ногах, но тогда ребят поставить следует очень близко друг к другу.
Победа присуждается команде, которая пер¬вой прибежала к финишу, при условии, что ни один из ее участников не отцепился от веревки во время бега или прыганья.

«Гонки  на  помеле»

Бег верхом на метле (зигзагом) мимо 10 городков, поставленных на расстоянии 2—3 м один от другого. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее пробежит все городки, не уронив ни одного.

«Сорви  шапку»

Состязаться могут двое ребят, а могут и две команды. Чертится круг. В круг входят два игрока, у каждого из них левая рука привяза¬на к туловищу, а на голове — шапка. Задача непроста: надо снять шапку у противника и не позволить снять свою. За каждую снятую шапку команда получает очко.
«Газетная  заметка»

Участникам выдаются одинаковые газеты. Нужно составить пословицу или поговорку, используя слова, буквы, знаки, вырезанные из данной газеты, и наклеить на отдельный лист бумаги. Кто быстрее?

Смехотека

Вместо дискотеки в этот день проводится смехотека, входным «билетом» на которую бу-дет карнавальный костюм для ребят,  вожа¬тых и всех гостей.
Каждый отряд проводит со всеми какой-либо веселый и шуточный аттракцион, розыг-рыш. Здесь уместны и танцы, и шуточные концертные номера и выступления, и игры-забавы.

«Рекламная  пауза»

За определенное время необходимо приду¬мать рекламу питания в лагере, тихого часа, быстрого засыпания вечером, сказки или ужастика на ночь и т. д.

«Танец на газете»

Пары танцуют на листе газеты. Музыка останавливается, газета складывается пополам, и так несколько раз. Побеждает пара, которая смогла танцевать на самом маленьком листе газеты и ни разу не коснулась пола.



«Выступления  шумовых  оркестров»

Используются любые предметы: расчески, ложки, мыльницы с горохом, банки, наполнен-ные водой бутылки, трещотки, полые травин¬ки и пр.




«Громко-тихо»

Выбирается водящий, он выходит из поме¬щения. В это время ведущий прячет приз (иг-рушку, конфету, жвачку). Водящий возвраща¬ется и идет искать приз. Все исполняют пес¬ню. Если водящий удаляется от приза, поют тихо, если приближается, поют громче. Когда приз найден, выбирается новый водящий, и игра продолжается.

«Допой  частушку»

Ведущий декламирует (или поет) частушки, а остальные должны угадать рифму, последнее слово в частушке. Побеждает участник, отга¬давший слов больше, чем другие игроки.

*  * *
На осине зреет груша, 
Удивляется народ. 
Я спою для вас частушки, 
Все, что в голову ...       
(придет),

*  * *
Нынче времечко такое, 
Право слово, чудеса — 
Раньше мог купить машину, 
А теперь  ...  (полколеса).



*   *   *
Привезли меня, худую,
К знаменитому врачу,
И спросил он: 
«Что с тобою?»
Я сказала:  ... (есть   хочу).	* * *
Мышка сушек насушила, 
Мышка мышек пригласила. 
Мышки пили, мышки ели, 
Только сушками ...   
(хрустели).

*  * *
Жаба прыгала, скакала, 
Чуть в болото не упала. 
Из болота вышел дед — 
Двести ... 
(восемьдесят лет).


*  * *
Я пропел вам все частушки, 
Больше петь уж нечего. 
Я пошел, а вы сидите, 
Коли ... (делать   нечего).

«Кто есть кто, что есть что?»

В такую забаву школьники играют давно. Надо взять известные названия книг, пьес, фильмов, телепередач и подобрать к ним сино¬нимы (одноименные слова, близкие по смыс-лу). К примеру:
•   Скорая помощь — подсказка.
•   Слуга двух господ — староста.
•   Волк на псарне — директор в классе.
•  «Али-Баба и сорок разбойников» — классный руководитель и класс.
•   Скупой рыцарь — завхоз.
• Фантомас разбушевался — отец после роди¬тельского собрания.
•   Лебединое озеро — классный журнал.
•   Хрен редьки не слаще — замена уроков.
•   Луч света в темном царстве — каникулы.
Попробуйте придумать синонимы к следую¬щим наименованиям сказок, фильмов, телепе-редач: «Поле чудес», «Возможно все», «Горе от ума», «Много шума из ничего», «Пираты XX века» и т. д.

«Мудрость  не  знает  границ»

Ведущий называет пословицы и поговорки той или иной страны, а дети отвечают русской пословицей, аналогичной по смыслу.
•     Арабская. Бежал от дождя, попал под ли¬вень. (Из  огня  да  в  полымя.)
•    Финская. Тот не заблудится, кто спраши¬вает. (Язык  до  Киева  доведет.)
•   Чешская. Ошпаренный петух от дождя убе¬гает. (Обжегшись на молоке, на воду дуют.)
•    Иранская.   Где   нет   фруктовых   деревьев, свекла сойдет за апельсин. (На безрыбье и рак  рыба.)
•     Вьетнамская. Неторопливый слон раньше до¬стигает цели, чем резвый жеребенок. (Тише едешь, дальше будешь.)
•     Индонезийская. Очень резво белка прыга¬ет, а иной раз и срывается. (Конь о четырех  ногах,  и  тот  спотыкается.)
•     Английская. В каждом стаде есть своя чер¬ная овца.  (В   семье   не  без  урода.)


«Хоровые  ансамбли»

Ребята могут исполнить один или два куп¬лета известной песни (например, «Голубой ва-гон», «В лесу родилась елочка», «Черный кот», «В траве сидел кузнечик») так, как эту песню исполнили бы: вокальная группа детского сада, хор русской песни, хор имени Александрова, хор ветеранов, африканское племя мумбу-юмбу, модная группа, джаз-ансамбль и другие «твор¬ческие коллективы».

«Танцоры»

Под известные мелодии «Яблочко», «Калин¬ка», «Казачок» и другие любимые ритмы и мелодии пусть ребята станцуют:
•    с яблоком (шариком, мячом) между лбами;
•    верхом на метлах;
•    со стульями или табуретками;
•    с лейками и швабрами;
•    с рюкзаками за плечами и т. д.
А еще можно танцевать, сидя на стульях, не вставая! Можно делать это одному, можно вдвоем. Мелодии должны быть разными: лам¬бада, танго, русский перепляс,                       лезгинка, вальс и т. п.


«Песенный  футбол»

В тексты многих песен авторы заложили тот или иной вопрос: «Из чего же, из чего же, из чего же сделаны наши мальчишки?». Так вот, ответ надо найти в другой песне, но он должен каким-то образом соответствовать вопросу. Песню с вопросом может исполнять веду¬щий или команды по очереди. Другие команды должны пропеть свой ответ. Например: 
— «Что тебе снится, крейсер «Аврора»?» 
— «И снится нам не рокот космодрома...».
— Что стоишь, качаясь, тонкая рябина? ...
— Что ты бродишь всю ночь одиноко? ...
— Куда, куда вы удалились?  ...

В программу летнего карнавала можно включить аукцион на такие темы: «Все о березе», «Кто есть в нашем лесу», «Русские ягоды», «Цветы на лугу», «Великий труженик — муравей» и т. п.

Советы   организаторам   карнавала

1. Все  игры,  розыгрыши,   конкурсы  должны быть   веселыми,   но  не  должны   унижать человеческое достоинство.
2.  Придумайте призы за отдельные конкурсы:
ордена Улыбки,  Веселой рожицы,   32-х  зубов, Золотой улыбки, Серебряной улыбки и др.
3. Создайте благоприятные условия для твор¬чества: пусть ребята во всем проявят соб-ственный вкус, подход, взгляды, желания, возможности, собственную неповторимость. 

Но не должно быть места пошлости, хам¬ству,  утробному  смеху,  обидным розыгры¬шам

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*Праздник Солнца*

Задача праздника — расширить знания ребят о русской и мировой мифологии.
Участвуя в разработке праздника, дети вносят предложения: поиграть в «солнечные» игры, узнать, у каких народов существовал культ солнца как божества, какие обряды с этим связаны и т. д. Совет мероприятия, используя все предложения, разрабатывает сценарий празд¬ника и дает ребятам задания: найти в книгах, энциклопедиях мифы о солнечных божествах у разных народов и составить вопросы для других команд; подобрать стихи, загадки, пес¬ни, пословицы, сказки о солнце; сочинить оду солнцу; найти игры, в которые можно поиг¬рать на пляже (Задания на выбор организаторов праздника).
В пресс-центре ДК вывешивается «Сол¬нечная газета» с многочисленными солнышка¬ми. Предложите детям написать пожелания друг другу и  приклеить в кружок-солнышко. Поже¬лания можно подписывать, а можно скрыться за псевдонимом. В газету помещают и сочинен¬ные оды, каждую под своим названием.
Праздник начинается с рассказа взрослого о том, что обряд поклонения солнечному божеству суще¬ствовал у многих народов. Солнце, свет, плодородие были настолько важны для людей, что породили богатейшую мифологию об их воздействии на мир, на природу на человека. Солнечное божество во многих мифах является главным среди других богов. Представление о движении солнца часто ассоциируется с колесом, колесницей, в которую впряжены кони, с борьбой против страшных чудовищ или бога грозы. В мифах также отражается восход и уход солнца. С солнцем связано много обрядов, традиций, праздников, суеверий. Солнце, разгоняющее тьму, воспринималось как чудо. И недаром у всех народов существуют сказки, песни, стихи, пословицы, где главным героем яв¬ляется солнце.
Дети читают стихи о солнце или сочинен¬ные ими оды.

СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ КАЛЕЙДОСКОП

1. КОНКУРС,  кто больше знает  стихов,  по¬словиц, поговорок, закличек о солнце.
• На Евдокию-весновку, которая «открывала» весну, пели или выкрикивали такие вес-нянки:
Солнышко-ведрышко, 
Выгляни,  красное, 
Из-за гор-горы! 
Выгляни,  солнышко, 
До вешней поры! 
Видело ли ты, ведрышко, 
Красну весну? 
Встретило ли, красное, 
Ты свою сестру?
• Летом в июне, когда заколосятся хлеба, мо¬лодежь отправлялась на поля величать рожь. Ходили, взявшись за руки, и пели:
Солнце, солнце, 
Выблесни в оконце,
Дай овсу рост, 
Чтобы до небес дорос, 
Матушка-рожь 
Чтобы встала стеною сплошь.

• В июле начинался покос. Если зарядили дожди, ребятишки обращались к солныш¬ку:

Солнышко, покажись! 
Красное, снарядись! 
Чтобы год от года 
Давала нам погода: 
Теплое летечко, 
Грибы в берестечко, 
Ягоды в лукошко, 
Зеленого горошка.

Или так:

Радуга-дуга, 
Не давай дождя, 
Давай солнышка, 
Колоколнышка.

•    Был старинный обычай: в период солнцеворота (22 декабря) жгли костры в честь солнца, а утром выходили за околицу и выкрикивали как можно громче:

Солнышко, повернись! 
Красное, разожгись! 
Красное солнышко, 
В дорогу выезжай!




Загадки  о  солнце


*  * *
Сито свито, золотом покрыто, 
Кто взглянет, всяк заплачет.

*  * *
Хозяин спит — овцы на выгоне, 
Хозяин выглянет — овец не видно, 
Хозяин спрячется — овцы опять
обозначатся, 
(Солнце   и  звезды)

*  * *
По голубому блюду золотое яблоко катается.

*  * *
Круглое, далекое, никто не достанет.

*  * *
Доброе, хорошее, на всех людей глядит, 
А людям на себя глядеть не велит.

*  * *
Один костер весь мир согревает.

*  * *
Бродит одиноко 
Огненное око. 
Всюду,  где бывает, 
Взглядом согревает.

*   *   *
Ну-ка, кто из вас ответит: 
Не огонь, а больно жжет, 
Не фонарь, а ярко светит 
И не пекарь, а печет?

*  * *
Светит,  сверкает, 
Всех согревает.

Заклички


*  * *
Солнышко-ведрышко, 
Выйди из-за облышка, 
Сядь на пенек, 
Погуляй весь денек.



*  * *
Солнце, с самого рассвета 
Ты сосешь сосульку эту. 
Ешь скорее леденец, 
Чтоб зиме настал конец!
Г. Виеру

Поговорки

При солнышке тепло, при матери добро.
Не заслонишь солнца рукавицей, не убьешь молодца небылицей.
Солнце,   воздух   и  вода  —   наши  лучшие друзья.

3. СОЛНЕЧНАЯ ИГРОВАЯ ПРОГРАММА — игры и развлечения на площадке, на пляже и в воде.

В этот день пусть работают
•  «Шляпное  ателье»   —  изготовление голов¬ных уборов из газет;
• «Школа нательной живописи» — раскраши¬вание друг друга подобно индейцам или ди¬карям специальным гримом или при помо¬щи косметики. После этого, конечно, надо искупаться.

Можно провести
•   конкурс рисунков на песке;
•   конкурс на лучший замок из песка;
•   конкурс пляжных парикмахеров для дево¬чек: сделать своим друзьям и подругам ори-гинальные прически из мокрых волос и при¬думать соответствующие названия;
• «шумные конкурсы»: соревнования крикунов, свистунов, пусть свистят, визжат, кричат;
•  соревнования по синхронному неплаванию: синхронные прыжки, кувыркания, бег, пол¬зание;
•   соревнования   по   армреслингу:   лежа   на животе, стоя на одной ноге, лежа на боку и т. д.;
•    игры с мячом;
•    строительство и запуск корабликов;
•    игры на воде и многое другое.

Игра   «Солнышко»
Для игры требуется ровная площадка или полянка, на которой обозначен круг диаметром 2 м. Число игроков не ограничено: чем больше, тем лучше. Выбирают водящего и разбиваются на группы по 3—4 человека.
Каждая группа выстраивается по одному в затылок друг другу — это солнечные лучи. Группы стоят лицом к центру круга примерно на одном расстоянии друг от друга. Первый игрок в каждом «луче» стоит на очерченной линии.
Водящий бежит вокруг «солнца», становит¬ся в затылок последнему игроку в каком-либо «луче» и «салит» его. Тот передает удар сто¬ящему перед ним, и так по цепочке вплоть до первого игрока. Когда первый в «луче» осален, он должен обежать свою колонну, выбежать за «солнышко», обежать его снаружи и вернуться на свое место. Все игроки его «луча», а вместе с ними и водящий бегут за ним, стараясь обо¬гнать друг друга. Тот, кто окажется в «луче» последним, становится водящим.

ПРЕСС-КОНФЕ¬РЕНЦИЯ с учеными, изучающими мифы разных народов. Роли ученых и журналистов играют ребята, которые во время подготовки к празд¬нику познакомились с мифологическими сюжетами, раскрывающими взгляды разных на¬родов на солнечное божество.
Ведущий,   пресс-конференции   представляет   членов  делега¬ции: ученых Египта, Греции, Индии, России, Японии. В зале —  представители  прессы. У каждого  на груди приколота визитка с названием газеты или журнала, радио  или  телеканала.  Они  задают  вопросы   «ученым».

Ведущий. Наша пресс-конференция посвящена мифам разных народов, в которых одним из персонажей является солнце. Божество сол¬нце под разными названиями существует в мифах, легендах, сказках, песнях многих народов. Оно выступает в образе сидящего юноши, мужчины, женщины. Например, у абхазов солнце — Амра — предстает в об¬лике прекрасной женщины. В корейской мифологии тоже есть персонаж, который так и называется — Женщина-солнце. В ла¬тышских народных песнях Лайма — боги¬ня счастья и судьбы — связана с солнцем. Послушаем наших гостей из разных стран, они расскажут нам о мифах своих народов.
Ученый из Египта. В египетской мифологии с древности существует культ бога солнца Ра. Как и многие другие солнечные божества, он воплощался в образе сокола, а иногда — огромного кота и изображался человеком с головой сокола, увенчанной золотым дис¬ком. Его считали создателем мира и людей, отцом богов, отцом царя, что отражено в титуле фараона «са Ра», то есть сын Ра.
 Согласно мифу, днем Ра, освещая землю, плывет по небесному Нилу, а вечером спус-кается в преисподнюю, где, сражаясь с силами мрака, плывет по подземному миру, а утром вновь появляется на горизонте.
В египетской мифологии есть еще одно божество — Гор, которое изображается в виде человека с головой сокола или крыла¬того солнца. Его символ — солнечный диск с распростертыми крыльями. 
Ученый из Греции. У древних греков Гелиос — бог солнца, древнейшее божество древнегре¬ческой мифологии. Оно дарует жизнь и наказывает слепотой преступников. Гелиос изображается в ослепительном свете и сия¬нии, в золотом шлеме на золотой колесни-це. Он обитает в великолепном дворце в окружении 4 времен года, на престоле из драгоценных камней. Гелиос днем мчится по небу на огненной четверке коней, а ночью склоняется к западу и в золотой чаше пе¬реплывает море к месту своего восхода.
Существует легенда о сыне Гелиоса Фаэ¬тоне. Он, чтобы доказать свое происхожде¬ние от Гелиоса, взялся управлять солнеч¬ной колесницей отца и погиб, испепелен¬ный огненным жаром, чуть не погубив в страшном пламени землю.
В греческой мифологии с солнцем иногда отождествлялся олимпийский бог Аполлон. 
Ученый из Японии. У японцев солнечное бо¬жество выступает в облике богини солнца Аматэрасу. Она считается прародительни¬цей японских императоров, ее называют «великая священная богиня, сияющая на небе», или «великая солнечная женщина»-Аматэрасу — покровительница земледелия, она сама ухаживает за своими полями, ус¬траивает празднество первого риса.
Ученый из Индии. В древнеиндийской мифо¬логии существуют два солнечных боже¬ства — Савитар и Сурья. Савитар как сол¬нечное божество разъезжает на колеснице по небу или между небом и землей, восхо¬дит на небесные высоты, пробуждает по утрам весь мир и богов. Савитар — «золо¬той», таковы его глаза, волосы, язык, одеж¬да, колесница, кони. Он управляет миром, удерживает небо, дает свет, охраняет лю¬дей, указывает путь водам, приносит и распределяет дары, богатство, счастье (его еще называют богом счастья), силу, дает долгую жизнь, изгоняет болезни, огражда¬ет от колдовства, Савитар — «мудрейший из мудрых», он возбуждает мысли.
Второе солнечное божество — Сурья, то есть солнце. Он — знающий и всевидящий, озирающий весь мир, взирающий на добро и зло. Он рождается на востоке, его привет¬ствуют певцы. Он выходит из небесных врат и в течение дня обходит небо и землю. Он изливает свет, им озаряет мир и разгоняет тьму, болезни, врагов. Его лучи уподобля¬ются семи кобылицам, везущим его колес¬ницу. Его просят о богатстве, здоровье, процветании, потомстве.
Ученый из России. В древнерусской мифологии бога солнца называют Дажбог. Обычно его кумир (идол, истукан) стоял на холме, где ему приносились жертвы. Дажбог считался родоначальником и покровителем древнерус¬ского народа. В песнях он изображался покровителем свадьбы, встречающим князя (жениха) на рассвете (связь с солнцем, вос-ходом), меж трех дорог. В древней песне он высылает соловушку замыкать зиму и отмы¬кать лето. Ему молились о том, чтобы полу¬чить богатство, благо и благополучие.
Солнце в русской мифологии так много значило, что даже самого почитаемого кня¬зя Владимира Святославича в былинах на¬зывали Красное Солнышко. Владимир — идеальный князь, правитель, объединяющий вокруг себя все лучшее. Именно он органи¬зует защиту Киева от внешних сил — ко¬чевников или чудовищных существ (Змея Горыныча, Тугарина, Идолища и др.). В Киев съезжаются с разных сторон богаты¬ри: Илья из Мурома, Добрыня из Рязани, Алеша из Ростова. По пути они совершают подвиги — устраняют опасности, грозящие Киеву. Князь Владимир — хозяин, покро¬витель, даритель, тот, кто ставит богатырям задачи. Былины называют Владимира лас¬ковым князем, он ко всем приветлив, гос¬теприимен, заботлив. Он противоположен темным силам, например, Змею, пожираю-щему солнце. Как солнце собирает вокруг себя звезды, так и Владимир собирает вок¬руг себя всех — членов своей семьи, бога¬тырей, весь народ — и опекает их. Князь Владимир Красное Солнышко — глава и хозяин своей малой, княжеской семьи и всего богатырского круга.
Ведущий. Таким образом, мы видим, что культ солнца, солнечного божества встречается в мифах очень многих народов, хотя и назы¬вают солнце везде по-разному. Так, в мифах ингушей и чеченцев бог солнца — Гела. Днем он освещает своими лучами мир лю¬дей, повернувшись к нему лицом, а ночью он освещает мир мертвых, но отвернув от него свое лицо, затылком.
В скандинавской мифологии бога солнца называют Соль. Он правит двумя конями, впряженными в колесницу, и освещает мир искрами из солнечной страны.
В древнеиранской мифологии бога солнца называют Митра.
А сейчас — вопросы нашим гостям. (На вопросы отвечают все, кто может, кто знает).
* Почему именно солнце считается среди всех богов главным? (Солнце дает жизнь всему живому. Вез него мир погрузится во мрак.)
 * Почему так много общего во всех мифах в образе солнечного божества: образ сокола, колесница, кони и т. д.? (Движение солнца воспринималось как что-то необычное, за-гадочное, царственное, ведь цари, фараоны, во¬еначальники ездили на колесницах. А со¬кол летает между небом и землей.) 
* Что ассоциируется с солнцем в русских об¬рядах и традициях? (Очень многие русские обряды и традиции связаны с образом сол¬нца. На Масленицу пекли блины — сим¬вол солнца. Многие обряды сопровождались хороводами — народной игрой, когда люди, взявшись за руки, ходили кольцом вокруг березки, елки и т. п. На праздники пекли каравай — обрядовый круглый хлеб с укра¬шениями — символ плодородия. В белорус¬ской обрядовой поэзии каравай отождествлялся с солнцем и месяцем. У русского народа до сих пор существует традиция  встречать гостей хлебом-солью. Хлеб все¬гда печется в форме каравая.) 
* Какими эпитетами часто сопровождается слово «солнце»? (Красное, золотое, вешнее, лучистое...)
* Когда мы употребляем прилагательное «сол¬нечный» в переносном значении? (Когда хо-тим подчеркнуть что-то светлое, хорошее; солнечный человек, то есть радостный, свет лый; солнечная улыбка, то есть лучезар нал, ликующая, ослепительная, сияющая; солнечное настроение — счастливое, радостное; солнечный денек, солнечная песенка солнечные мечты, солнечные перспектив и т, д.)
На   этом   пресс-конференция   заканчивается.

Праздник завершается танцевально-игровой программой.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*Водный праздник*

Праздник задумывается и осуществляется всеми детьми как веселое и разнообразное дей¬ство, в котором у каждого есть своя роль.
В начале праздника проводится игра-зарядка в «морском ключе». Ведущий в матросской тельняшке пока¬зывает комплекс «морских» упражнений: ре¬бята синхронно плавают, драят палубу, подни¬маются на рею, ловят гарпуном акулу, дружно гребут в шлюпке, бросают спасательный круг, танцуют «яблочко», отдают честь и т. д. Мож¬но предложить и упражнение на координацию движений: одной рукой отдать честь, другую вытянуть вперед с поднятым пальцем и ска¬зать «Во!», хлопнуть в ладоши и быстро поме-нять руки.
Буфет преображается в кают-компанию. Можно объявить конкурс меню — от шуточных до серьезных. 
В программу праздника включаются различ¬ные конкурсы, игры, соревнования.

Водно-сухопутные соревнования

Их можно организовать на берегу возле реки, пруда, на игровой площадке или на обыч¬ном футбольном поле. Приготовьте необходимый инвен¬тарь, запаситесь достаточным количеством воды — и вперед!


«Ни  капли  мимо!»

Участники эстафеты должны пронести круж¬ку, стремясь при этом не расплескать ни кап¬ли. Участники выстраиваются на линии старта друг за другом. Первый берет кружку, полную воды, и по сигналу начинает движение вперед, до заранее отмеченной черты, и обратно, затем передает кружку следующему игроку. Все чле¬ны команды должны проделать этот путь.
У этой эстафеты могут быть варианты:
—  участники несут по 2 кружки;
—  кружка ставится на голову и придер¬живается одной рукой;
—  кружка удерживается двумя руками, но участник  при  этом  движется  спиной вперед.
В конце эстафеты проверьте, кто больше расплескал воды.

«Глаз-алмаз»
Вам понадобятся 4—6 пустых литровых банок, стакан и ведро на каждую команду. Пустые литровые банки устанавливаются друг за другом по всей линии движения. Команды выстраиваются на старте, рядом с линией старта наполненное ведро воды. Первый участник по сигналу судьи набирает полный стакан воды и бежит, так распределяя воду в каждую банку, чтобы везде было примерно одинаковое количество. Когда все банки наполнены, игрок добегает до поворотной отметки и возвращается назад к команде, чтобы передать эстафету. И так вся команда. В заключение жюри оценивает не только то, кто быстрее выполнил задание, но и количество воды во всех банках. Чем ровнее количество воды в каждой банке, тем лучше.

«Напои  верблюда»
Для конкурса приготовьте 2 ведра с водой, 2 шеста, на которых установлены картонные маски верблюдов с отверстиями диаметром 4—5 см. Ниже под отверстиями крепятся любые емкости: банки, пластиковые бутылки и т. п. Задача игроков — зачерпнуть ложкой воду из ведра, добежать до шеста, «напоить верблюда» и вернуться обратно. Побеждает команда, в чьем сосуде оказалось большее количество воды.

«Подводный  бег»
Эта эстафета ничем не отличается от обычного «сухопутного» бега наперегонки, но игрокам придется облачиться в подводное снаряжение. Первые участники каждой команды по сигналу надевают ласты, маску с трубкой и пояс с грузом для ныряния (можно использовать мешочки с песком). В таком виде они бегут установленную дистанцию, возвращаются и передают снаряжение следующим участникам и т. д. до последнего.

 «Дождик,   лей»
Для конкурса запаситесь 2 ведрами воды на каждую команду. Вам также потребуются сильные помощники, которые могли бы поднять ведро, полное воды. Помощники поднимают ведро как можно выше и выплескивают воду из ведер, чтобы получился искусственный дождь. Каждый участник команды с помощью стакана старается поймать как можно больше капель с неба. После того как закончится вся вода, всё, что участникам удалось поймать своими стаканами, сливается в одну емкость и сравнивается с емкостями других команд. Побеждают те, которые соберут самый обильный урожай дождя.
Пиратская гавань
(игры на воде)

«Морской бой»
Игроки делятся на 2 команды и встают лицом друг к другу на расстоянии метра. По сигналу ведущего они брызгают водой друг в друга.
Выигрывает та команда, участники которой не закрыли глаза, не повернулись к брызгам спиной и не отступили.

«Кто  дальше?»
Соревнуются 6—8 человек. Игрок отталкивается от дна, вытягивает руки над головой, как стрела, и скользит по воде. Ведущий находится рядом с соревнующимися, страхует их. Выигрывает тот, кто проскользит таким образом большее расстояние.

«Рыба  и  сеть»
Выбираются двое водящих, которые, держась за руки, должны поймать «рыбок», смыкая руки вокруг игрока и опустив их на поверхность воды. «Рыбка» присоединяется к водящим, увеличивая «сеть». Игра заканчивается, когда все «рыбы» будут пойманы.




«Караси» и   «карпы»

В     Игроки одной команды  —   «караси»,  другой — карпы». Они встают спиной друг к другу на некотором расстоянии. Заранее определяется «домик» для каждой команды, т. е. условная зона, где участники могут спастись.
Как только ведущий произносит: «Караси!», группа «карасей» ловит «карпов», а те стремятся как можно быстрее спрятаться в домике. Если подан сигнал: «Карпы!», тогда «караси» уплывают, а «карпы» их ловят.
Побеждает команда, сумевшая поймать наибольшее количество противников.

«Морские  кони»
Играющие разбиваются на пары: «кони» и «всадники», которые садятся на плечи «коням». Участники входят в воду и встают друг против друга. Задача играющих: столкнуть «всадника» с «коня» в воду. «Кони» также участвуют в борьбе. Игра может носить массовый характер — одна команда против другой.







Игры во время купания
(на берегу и на воде)

«Водный  баскетбол»
Для игры нужна плавающая корзина с грузилом, резиновый или волейбольный мяч. Одна команда защищает корзину, другая старается забросить в нее мяч. Время игры — 5 минут. Затем команды меняются ролями, и игра возобновляется. Выигрывает команда, сумевшая за время игры забросить мяч в корзину большее число раз.

«Морской бой»
На глубине воды по пояс две команды выстраиваются шеренгами лицом друг к другу. Участники каждой команды делятся на пары: «конь» и «всадник». «Всадники» садятся верхом на «коней», и по сигналу начинается бой. Шеренги сходятся, и верховые стараются стащить в воду соперников. Побеждает команда, в которой по сигналу «Стоп!» — остается больше всадников.

 «Салки»
Игра проводится на мелком месте. Назначается водящий, который после сигнала о начале игры старается догнать кого-либо и «осалить» рукой. Играющие убегают и увертываются от водящего. Пойманный поднимает руку и кричит «Я — салка!» и начинает ловить. Нельзя «салить» игрока, который погрузился с головой в воду.

«Щука»  и  «караси»
На глубине по пояс все играющие образуют круг и берутся за руки. Один назначается «щукой», а трое — «карасями». «Щука» ловит «карасей», которым разрешается выходить из круга, только ныряя под руками играющих в разных направлениях, и вновь возвращаться в круг. «Щука» может выходить из круга и возвращаться в него, только перепрыгивая над руками играющих, которые немного приседают. Пойманный «карась» становится «щукой», и игра продолжается,

Викторина   «Наша  речка»

Вопросы касаются речки, которая протекает в данной местности или озера, пруда, находящегося на территории города, села.
•     Откуда  течет  наша  речка?  Где  она  берет начало?
•     Чьим притоком она является?
•    Какая рыба в ней водится?
•    Каковы ее глубина и ширина?
•    Какие растения можно увидеть в нашем водоеме?
•    Чем можно помочь нашему водоему?  Как его очистить?
•    Можно ли рубить лес около реки (озера)? Почему?
•    Назовите рыб-долгожителей. (Щука может прожить 300 лет, белуха — 100, сом — 60.)

Загадки

*  * *
Он в самом омуте живет, 
Хозяин  глубины. 
Имеет он огромный рот, 
А глазки чуть видны.  (Сом)
*  * *
Ног нет, а движется; 
Перья есть, а не летает; 
Глаза есть, а не мигает. (Рыба)
*  * *
У родителей и деток 
Вся одежда из монеток. (Рыба)

*  * *
Посреди поля лежит зеркало. 
Стекло голубое, рама — зеленая. (Пруд)

Викторина   «Морская»

•    Назовите самый маленький материк. (Австралия.)

•    Назовите самый большой остров. (Гренландия.)

• Кто первым из русских мореплавателей совершил кругосветное путешествие? (Крузенштерн И. Ф.)

•  Что означает слово океан? (В греческой мифологии   это   один   из   богов-титанов,   сын Урана   и  Геи.  Обладал  властью   над  мировым потоком, окружавшим, по представлениям  греков,  мировую  твердь.)

•   Какую часть земной поверхности занимает океан? (70,8%)

•   Сколько на Земле океанов? (Четыре.)

•   Назовите богов — повелителей морей. (Нептун   —   один  из  древнейших римских  богов,  он  всегда  был  связан  с  водой.  Праздник Нептуна  —  нептуналий  —  справлялся    23 июля    с     целью     предотвращения засухи.   В греческой   мифологии   владыкой моря является один из главных олимпийских богов — Посейдон. Олимпийский Посейдон неразрывно связан с морской стихией. По преданию, он своим трезубцем выбивает из земли пресную влагу источников. Он живет в роскошном дворце на дне моря. Его сын Тритон — владыка морских глубин.)

•  Можно ли самую высокую гору в мире потопить в океане? (Да. Эверест — 8848 м, а Мариинская впадина в Тихом океане — 11022 м.)

•    У кого рот на брюхе? (У акулы.)

•    Сколько  ног  у  морского  ежа?   (Несколько сот.)

•    Кто автор книги о Робинзоне Крузо? (Даниэль  Дефо.)

•  Назовите  автора  книг  о  морских  путешествиях  и  приключениях,   где  одними  из главных героев были подростки (Ж. Берн.)

Загадки

*  * *
Я и туча, и туман,
И ручей, и океан.
И летаю, и бегу,
И стеклянной быть могу!
(Вода)
В. Фетисов


*   *  *
Кругом вода,
А с питьем беда.
(Море)

*  * *

Если он на дне лежит, 
То корабль не побежит. 
(Якорь)

*  * *

По морю идет, идет, 
А до берега дойдет — 
Тут и пропадет. 
(Волна)

*    *    *

Когда нужен — 
В реку бросают, 
А когда не нужен — 
Вверх поднимают. 
(Якорь)

Можно провести КОНКУРС НА ЛУЧШЕГО ЗНАТОКА МОРСКИХ ТЕРМИНОВ, заменив предложенные слова профессиональными морскими.
Лестница — трап;
комната — каюта, кубрик;
подвал — трюм;              
повар — кок;
лодка — шлюпка;
колокол — рында;
окно — иллюминатор;
гостиная — кают-компания;
кухня — камбуз;
общая спешная работа — аврал;
скамейка — банка;
берегись! — полундра!

Аукцион  морских  профессий

Каждая команда поочередно называет одну из профессий, необходимых на судне (профессии военно-морских кораблей не учитываются): капитан, боцман, лоцман, водолаз, матрос, кок, механик, радист, рулевой и т.д. Команда, которая называет профессию последней, побеждает.

Встреча  Нептуна

Нептун с большой бородой, с символическим атрибутом бога морей — трезубцем высаживается на берег, где его приветствуют все участники праздника. Можно объявить заранее конкурс на самое оригинальное приветствие и самый оригинальный костюм русалки, пирата, индейца, представителя морских глубин, жителя прибрежных стран и пр. 

Конкурс  морских  инсценированных песен

Каждая команда выбирает песню, подходящую по теме, инсценирует ее и представляет зрителям, которые должны отгадать песню и хором исполнить хотя бы один куплет. Это могут быть: «Бескозырка белая», «Жил на свете капитан», «Море, море...», «Ты морячка, я моряк», «Морские волки», «Вечер на рейде» и др.
Если возникнут сложности с инсценированием песен, проведите КОЛЬЦОВКУ ПЕСЕН НА МОРСКУЮ ТЕМАТИКУ.
Можно организовать конкурс на самое оригинальное исполнение матросских танцев. Завершением праздника станут операции: «Родник», «Малая речка», «Болото», «Озеро» и др.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*«Ах, картошка, объеденье!»*Задачи праздника: в непринужденной, за¬нимательной форме познакомить ребят с «био-графией» картошки, учить их видеть удиви¬тельное рядом, создать радостную атмосферу.
Для руководства подготовкой и проведени¬ем праздника необходим штаб. Он, организуя вокруг себя группы ребят, возглавляет отдель¬ные участки работы: составление плана-сцена¬рия, репетиция концерта, подготовка игр и аттракционов, изготовление реквизита, костю¬мов, художественное оформление и др.
Объявляется конкурс на сочинение песен, речевок, частушек о картошке и на изготовление поделок из картофеля. Ребята готовят игры  или «картофельные» атт-ракционы.

 «Раз картошка, два картошка» — такой бюллетень с интересными и полезными сведе¬ниями о картошке можно выпустить перед праздником. В нем — информация об истории появления картофеля в России. В разделе «Это интересно знать» — сведения о сортах карто¬феля, его питательных свойствах и т. д. Здесь же советы юным кулинарам.
• Чтобы картошка стала вкуснее, добавьте при варке в воду дольку чеснока или немного укропа.
•  Жареный картофель солите тогда, когда он хорошо подрумянится.
•  В отварной картошке витаминов больше, чем в жареной.
•  Старый  картофель варите  только  очищен¬ным, а отвар выливайте.
• Варите картофель на умеренном огне, тогда он не разваривается.





•   Когда варите кислые щи, сначала кладите картошку, а уже потом капусту, потому что картофель  плохо  разваривается  в  кислой среде.
•   Картофельное пюре разбавляйте только го¬рячим молоком.
В начале подготовки к празднику на стенде вывешивается красочная афиша.

Внимание! Внимание!
Всем  в   назидание:
Кто   хочет   покушать   хоть   трошки
Печеной   картошки,
Салата   из  нее  же  очень  вкусного,
Приготовленного   искусно,
Готовьте загадки, стихи, поговорки,
Всего   понемножку,
Но   только   про   ...   картошку!

Праздник начинается костюмированным шествием участников театрализованного пред¬ставления. Впереди на украшенных носилках несут малыша в костюме картофеля. На голове его — корона, на плечах — мантия. Носилки окружает свита из «овощей». Следом идет юноша Педро Сьеза де Леон, который первым познакомил европейцев с картофелем. За ним вождь индейцев несет на блюде куст картофеля, украшенный «золотыми» безделушками и яркими бусами. Сзади индейцы. За ними, воровато оглядываясь, движутся толпой испанские завоеватели. Наконец зрители видят Антуана Пармантье — аптекаря из Франции, отдавшего много сил для распространения картофеля в своей стране. Вокруг него малыши- «картошки», костюмчики у них из зеленой бумаги под цвет ботвы, на голове — цветы картофеля. Последняя группа — из России. Впереди офицер с солдатами. Один солдат несет мешок, на нем надпись: «Графу Шереметьеву от царя Петра».
Театрализованное  представление  начинает ведущий.
Ведущий. Дорогие друзья! Сегодня наш праздник посвящен любимому всеми овощу — картофелю. Он для нас стал таким привычным и незаменимым, что мы совсем забыли, что прежде чем попасть на наш стол, ему пришлось очень много путешествовать. Знаете ли вы, как, где и откуда появилась картошка?
Внезапно   на   площадке   появляется  мудрец.
Мудрец (таинственно).
Я великий чародей, 
Друг и взрослых и детей. 
Мне подвластно все кругом... 
Сделать ночь могу я днем, 
Заглянуть могу в века, 
Улететь под облака...
Убедился я с годами: 
Чудеса-то рядом с нами! 
Только к ним мы привыкаем 
И совсем не замечаем.

Достает   из   кармана   картошку.
Вот пример всем:  «чудо-крошка»,
Что в руке моей?... 
Все. Картошка! 
Мудрец.   Было с ней чудес немало,
Пока к нам она попала.
Путь был долог и далек,
С запада и на восток,
Силой чар волшебных, дивных
Покажу вам путь тот длинный...
Мудрец  начинает заклинания, а ведущий  продолжает рассказ.
Ведущий. Более 400 лет назад испанские завоеватели под предводительством Франциско Пизарро отправились за золотом в Перу. Они проложили кровавый путь в государство инков, в страну древней культуры, безжалостно уничтожив ее. Но среди испанцев был тайком пробравшийся на корабль любознательный мальчик, жадный до впечатлений, но не до золота. Звали его Педро Сьеза де Леон.
На  площадке Леон испанские  завоеватели.  Оставив  Педро готовить еду, они устремились в город инков.
Педро (с презрением говорит им вслед). С крестом в руках и ненасытной жаждой золота в сердце! (Напевая песенку, он собирает хворост и заинтересовывается работой индейцев на террасах.)
Что за неприглядные клубни выкапывают индейцы с таким старанием? Это новая, незнакомая нам культура. Пойду-ка я к ним поближе и постараюсь получше познакомиться с этими корнеплодами.
Ведущий рассказывает,  что  перуанцы  изготавливают
из клубней, которые они называют «паппа», «чунъо», Педро
подходит  к  индейцам. Закончив работу, они устраивают
праздник. Простирая руки  к  кусту  цветущего  картофеля,
они   кланяются  ему.
Индейцы.  Не страшна теперь зима нам, 
Больше в доме не услышим 
Плач детей наших голодных. 
Улыбаться станут жены... 
Нашим воинам-мужчинам 
Дашь ты мужество и силу!
Индианка, украсив  куст  «золотыми»     безделушками и бусами, исполняет ритуальный  танец.
Мудрец. Так вместе с награбленным золотом испанцы привезли в Европу картофель. Любознательный Педро де Леон недаром побывал в Перу. В 1553 году в Севилье вышла его книга «Хроника Перу», где он описал достоинства картофеля.
Первые картофелины, попавшие в Европу, были большими любителями путешествий.  Странствуя, они умудрились попасть в Италию, Бельгию, Австрию и, наконец, во Францию.
Аптекарь Антуан Пармантье под Парижем посадил картофель, а потом раздал клубни крестьянам. Благодарные французы поставили ученому два памятника — под Парижем и на родине Пармантье, в маленьком городке Мондидье. Этот памятник изображает ученого с букетом цветов картофеля в руках. На одной стороне памятника высечена надпись: «Благодетелю человечества», на другой — начертаны слова, сказанные Пармантье Людовиком XVI: «Поверьте мне, настанет время, когда Франция поблагодарит Вас за то, что Вы дали хлеб голодающему человечеству».
А хотите  знать,  когда и  как  появилась картошка в России?
Выходят горожане. Расталкивая толпу, идет офицер, следом за  ним —  солдат с мешком  картофеля.
I Горожанин. Что несете?
Офицер (уходя). Графу Шереметьеву из Голландии царь Петр прислал мешок картофеля, чтобы разводить его в России.
Солдат  пытается уйти  за  ним,  но его останавливают.
II Горожанин. Не откажи, солдатик, посмотреть, что за диковинка этот картофель?
Из рук в руки   переходит  картофель.
Горожане (удивленно). Вроде яблоко, а, говорят, в земле растет…
Мудрец. Очень неохотно разводили картофель, считая его страшным ядом, обвиняя в распространении туберкулеза, рахита. Но постепенно картофель вошел в обиход в Европе и России. Сегодня его возделывают в 130 из 167 стран мира. Картофель стал «королем овощей» благодаря своей урожайности, универсальности, выносливости. Картошка — любимое блюдо многих людей.
А сейчас мы проверим, что вы знаете о картофеле.

Викторина  «Что? Где? Когда?»

•   Где находится родина картофеля? (В Перу и   Чили.)
• Где теперь встречается дикорастущий картофель? (В Центральной  и Южной Америке.)
•   Когда, откуда и кем завезен картофель в Россию? (Петром  Первым   из  Голландии.)
•  Сколько существует способов размножения картофеля? (Три: клубнями, семенами и глазками.)
• Как называется насекомое-вредитель, поедающее ботву картофеля? (Колорадский жук.)
•  Съедобны ли ягоды картофеля? (Нет,  они ядовиты.)
•  Какие вещества добывают из картофеля? (Крахмал,  патока, глюкоза, спирт, клей  и т. д.)
•  Что представляет собой клубень картофеля и является ли он корнем растения? (Нет, клубни   —   это   мясистые   утолщения   на подземных   стеблях.)
•  Когда и почему в России возникли картофельные бунты? (В  1834  и   1840—1844  городах, вызваны насильственным внедрением картофеля после указа Николая I об обязательной посадке картофеля.)
•    Как  еще  называют  картофель?  (Вторым хлебом.)
•    Как в России называли картофель? (Крестьяне долго   не   принимали   незнакомый   овощ   и называли   его   «чертово  яблоко».   Со   временем слово  «картофель»   прижилось и зазвучало   совсем   по-русски:   картошка.)

Аукцион  народной  мудрости
(Пословицы, поговорки, загадки, песни)

Картошка — хлебу присошка.
Уродился хлеб в оглоблю, а картошка — в колесо.
Картошка хлеб бережет.
Ели  да  береза  —  чем  не  дрова,   соль  да картошка —     чем не еда?

*  * *
И зелен и густ
На грядке куст.
Покопай немножко —
Под кустом  ...  (картошка). 
*  * *
Вот соль    тебе,
Вот хлеб и ложка —
Сварилась к ужину ...  (картошка).
Все вместе исполняют песню пионеров 30-х годов «Картошка».
На площадке проводятся игры и аттракционы.

 «Картошка  на  ложке»

Нужно пробежать 20 м, держа в обеих руках по ложке с картофелиной, не уронив их. Прибежавший первым — победитель.

«Посадка  бульбы»
(белорусская   игра)

На расстоянии 20 шагов от линии старта обозначается 10 маленьких кружков — «лунок». Соревнующиеся получают по небольшому мешочку с пятью картофелинами в каждом. По команде игроки бегут к своим кружкам, берут из мешочка по одной картофелине и раскладывают точно в «лунки». Если картофелина выкатилась из «лунки», игрок должен вернуться и положить ее на место. Тот, кто первым закончит «посадку», побеждает.

«Сбор  урожая»

Участвуют 4 человека. Им завязывают глаза, и они должны собрать в корзины как можно больше картошки, разбросанной по игровому полю. Кто собрал больше, тот и победитель.

«Наполни  корзину»

Играют две команды. Небольшая корзина подвешивается на сучке дерева и раскачивается. Играющие должны наполнить ее картофелем двух сортов, с тем чтобы при подсчете можно было определить, какая команда забросила больше клубней. Каждый член команды бросает по одной картофелине.

«Поджарь картошку на сковороде»

С расстояния 4—5 м забросить 5 картофелин на сковородку так, чтобы они остались на ней.

Танец с картошкой
(прибалтийский   шуточный   танец)

Танцующие становятся друг против друга, зажав между лбами по картофелине. Под веселую музыку шумового оркестра пары, смешно упершись в картошку лбами, стараются исполнить любые танцевальные движения. Если картошка упадет, пара выходит из круга.

Картофельные игрища.

Картофель уже давно стал интернациональным и очень распространенным продуктом. Каких только рецептов его приготовления не придумали люди! А вот использовать обычную картошку для чего-либо другого пытались немногие.  Расширить представление о возможностях этого интересного корнеплода как раз и призваны «Картофельные игрища».
Для проведения игрищ нужны: 
Участники, ножи, столы, посуда для отходов, сырая картошка (кстати, она не должна быть грязной, гнилой, слишком старой и с большими ростками).
Чтобы стать победителем игрищ, необходимо пройти 7 этапов. За победу на каждом этапе присуждаются очки. Тот, у кого к концу соревнований очков оказывается больше, объявляется победителем и Великим Картофельным Маэстро. А очки выставляет жюри, состоящее из опытных картофелеедов
Задания на этапах таковы:
1. «Кожура» - очистить картофелину так чтобы кожура образовывала непрерывную ленту. Побеждает тот, у кого лента из кожуры самая длинная.
2.  «Половинки» - разрезать картофелину так, чтобы половинки были равны по весу. Побеждает тот, у кого разница в весе половинок самая минимальная.
3. «Дыра»   проделать в картофелине сквозное отверстие так, чтобы клубень не развалился. Побеждает тот у кого отверстие самое ровное.
4. «Куб» - обрезать картофелину так, чтобы получился правильный куб. Побеждает тот, у кого вырезанный многогранник наиболее похож на куб.
5.«Пластинка» разрезать картофелину пополам, а затем отрезать от одной из половинок тонкую пластинку. Побеждает тот у кого срезанная пластинка самая тонкая и при этом - самая большая по площади.
6. «Соломка» - нарезать картофель «соломкой» так, чтобы длина каждой «соломки» была не менее пяти сантиметров. Побеждает тот, у кого количество пятисантиметровых «соломок» наибольшее.
7.«Метаморфозы»  - путем обрезания превратив в картофелину в любой другой овощ, фрукт или корнеплод, например в морковку или ананас. Побеждает тот, у кого полу чается самая оригинальная и точная копия.

Примечания:
а). Время на выполнение заданий почти не учитывается.
б). Выполняя все задания, участники пользуются одним и тем же ножом.

И главное! Перед началом игрищ необходимо вспомнить, что нож - не игрушка. Поэтому проводить игрища можно лишь убедившись, что возраст и умения участников позволяют им выполнить все задания без ущерба для здоровья.

ЭКСКУРСИЯ по выставке «Картофельные фан¬тазии». На ней выставлены забавные фигурки, сделанные из картофеля и бумаги, спичек, сучков, лоскутков. Вторую часть выставки за¬нимают причудливые клубни картофеля самых неожиданных форм.
Заканчивается праздник костром и печеной картошкой. Пока картошка печется, проводит-ся реклама блюд из картофеля.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*Яблочный денек*

Празднуется 19 августа, который в народ¬ном календаре называется Второй Спас или Яблочный Спас. Задача праздника — познако¬мить ребят с народными традициями, обычая¬ми, верованиями.
За несколько дней до праздника объявляет¬ся конкурс для ребят: кто больше най¬дет интересного материала о яблоке. На огром¬ном плакате рисуется красное яблоко и запи-сываются вопросы, а затем и ответы: что мы знаем о яблоке? Какие существуют песни, пословицы, крылатые слова о яблоке? Какие легенды вы знаете? Что говорится в сказках о яблоке? Что такое Яблочный Спас и когда и как он празднуется?
Начинается поиск познавательного матери¬ала. Совместно с детьми составляется программа дня и разрабатываются конкурсы, состязания на «яб¬лочную» тематику, систему награждения уча¬стников.
19 августа в программе могут быть: «Интеллекту¬альный яблочный турнир» и «Яблочное шоу». 

Интеллектуальный турнир

Соревнуются команды. За правильные ответы ребятам вручают яблоки. У кого их будет больше, тот и победитель. У младших ребят турнир проводят старшие.

• Приведите примеры сказок, в которых говорится о яблоках. («Иван-царевич и серый волк»: «Был у царя Берендея великолепный сад, в котором росла яблоня с золотыми яблоками. Стал кто-то царский сад посещатъ, золотые яблоки воровать. И былс это Жар-птица». «Перышко Финиста ясного сокола»: «Вышла девица на бережок, селе на песочек, достала серебряное блюдечко золотое яблочко. Катается яблочко по блюдечку, золотое по серебряному, а на блюдечке все видать — и земли заморские, и города чужестранные, и корабли на морях, г полки на полях, и гор высоту, и небес красоту». «Крошечка-Хаврошечка»: «И выросла из них (коровьих косточек) яблонька - да какая! Яблочки на ней висят наливные, листвицы шумят золотые, кто проходил близко — тот заглядывается». «Гуси-лебеди»: «Девочка с братцем опять побежала. А гуси-лебеди воротились, летят навстречу, вот-вот увидят. Что делать? Беда. Стоит яблоня.
—  Яблоня, матушка, спрячь меня!
—  Поешь   моего   лесного   яблочка. Девочка   поскорее  съела   и   «спасибо»   сказала.   Яблоня   ее   заслонила   ветвями,   прикрыла листами. Гуси-лебеди не увидали, пролетели мимо». «Иван, вдовий сын»: «Конь — Ивану: «... сбегай в сад. Там в самом дальнем углу есть диковинная яблоня с золотыми скороспелыми яблоками. В один день эта яблоня вырастает, другой день зацветает, а на третий день яблоки поспевают. Возле яблони колодец с живой водой».
Пушкин А. С.   «Сказка  о  мертвой   царевне и   семи   богатырях»: Подождать   она   хотела
До обеда, не стерпела,
В  руки  яблочко   взяла,
К  алым  губкам  поднесла
И   кусочек   проглотила...
«Сказка о молодце-удальце, молодилъных яблоках и живой воде»: «Один царь очень устарел и глазами обнищал, а слыхал он, что за девять девятин, в тридесятом царстве, есть сад с молодилъными яблоками, а в нем колодец с живою водою: если съесть старику это яблоко, то он помолодеет, а водой помазать глаза слепцу — он будет видеть».)



• Вспомните загадки,  стихи, где упоминается яблоко.

Загадки

* * *
Румяный Пилип 
К палке прилип.

*   *  *
Само с кулачок,
Красный бочок.
Тронешь пальцем — гладко,
А откусишь — сладко.

*  * *
Круглое, румяное, 
Я расту на ветке, 
Любят меня взрослые 
И маленькие детки.

Стихи

*  * *
Яблоко спелое, красное, сладкое,
 Яблоко хрусткое, с кожицей гладкою. 
Яблоко я пополам разломлю, 
Яблоко с другом своим разделю.
Я. Аким

*  * *
Яблонька ветвистая» 
Только яблок мало. -                
Может быть, их ящерка
Утром оборвала!
Г. Сатир


*   * *
...Оно
Соку спелого полно, 
Так свежо и так душисто, 
Так румяно-золотисто, 
Будто медом налилось! 
Видны семечки насквозь...
А. Пушкин

*   *   *
Я на яблоко гляжу, тихо пальцем провожу 
По прозрачной кожице, по румяной рожице. 
Яблоко вот это бережет все лето: 
Теплые дорожки, открытые окошки.
Л. Фадеева

• В народном календаре сказано: 
«Яблони цветущие — дни светлые, длиннющие». 
• В каких случаях так говорят:
—  яблоку негде упасть (о большой   тесноте);
— яблоко от яблони недалеко падает (о том, кто   унаследовал   плохое   поведение   от отца   или   матери);
—  яблоко раздора (то, что порождает ссору, раздор);
—  запретный плод (то, что не разрешается, запрещается);
—  попасть в яблочко (правильно   угадать, сказать);
— в яблоках (о масти животного — с темными   круглыми   пятнами   на   шерсти).
• В каких легендах яблоко сыграло очень важную роль? (Яблоко упоминается в древней легенде об Адаме и Еве: по преданию, именно яблоко, запретный плод, сорвала Ева с древа познания в Эдемском саду. Знаменитая война между Троей и Спартой, по древнегреческим мифам, разгорелась из-за золотого яблока, яблока раздора, которое богиня раздора Эрида дала молодому Парису, сыну троянского царя Приама. Она взяла красивое золотое яблоко и начертала на нем только одно слово: «прекраснейшей».
И Парис присудил драгоценную награду богине любви и красоты Афродите, тем самым смертельно обидев двух других богинь — Геру и Афину Палладу.)
•   Названия каких овощей и фруктов произошли от слова «яблоко»? (Апельсин (голланд.) — китайское яблоко, помидор (фр.) — золотое яблоко, картофель (фр.) — земляное яблоко.)
•   Почему на Руси второй Спас называют Яблочным?  (К   19   августа   в   средней   полосе России   поспевали   яблоки,   и   на   празднике Преображения   Господня   (Спас)   их   срывали и освящали в церкви. До Спаса их есть не разрешалось. В этот день вечером ходили   в   поле   и   с   песнями   провожали   закат солнца. Наступали  осенины. Все  ели яблоки.   Существовала   даже   такая   пословица: «На второй Спас и нищий яблочко съест».
Существовало поверье, что в Царствии Небесном детям, родители которых до второго Спаса не едят яблок, раздают яблоки, а тем, родители которых пробовали яблоко, не дают. Поэтому многие взрослые, особенно те, у которых умерли дети, до второго Спаса считают за великий грех съесть яблочко.)
•   Чем  полезны  яблоки?  (Яблоки   содержат витамины В и С, пектины, клетчатку, соли железа, фосфора, марганца, калия, меди, фитонциды. Яблоки считаются хорошим мочегонным средством,  поэтому их назначают при подагре, склерозе, камнях в печени и   желчном   пузыре.   Из   яблочной   кожуры выделена  урсоловая  кислота.  Ее  используют   при  склерозе,  болезни  сердца, различных воспалениях. Яблоки едят во время разгрузочных дней при ожирении, гипертонии. При этом исчезают головные боли, нормализуется давление, улучшается самочувствие.
Древние говорили: в доме, где едят яблоки, не нужен доктор. А у англичан есть пословица: одно яблоко в день держит врача вдали.)
• Что делают из яблок? (Яблоки можно использовать свежими, мочеными, сушеными, печеными, засахаренными, квашеными, маринованными и т. д. Их используют как приправу к мясным, рыбным блюдам. Из них варят компот, кисель, делают мусс, пюре, суфле, шарлотку, пекут пироги, оладьи, торты. Яблоки — основное сырье для мармелада, повидла, джема, варенья. Очень вкусна яблочная пастила. На основе яблок изготавливаются разные напитки — соки, яблочные сиропы и эссенции, яблочные квасы, сидр,)
Турнир заканчивается,  все чествуют победителей, угощаются яблоками.

Яблочное шоу

(игры, танцы, песни, шутливые конкурсы                        и аттракционы)

Игра   «Достань  яблочко»

На  ветки  вешают  яблоки.  Дети  прыгают, пытаясь их достать. Кто достал, тому и яблоко.

Аттракцион   «Плавающее  яблоко»

В тазики (глубокие тарелки) с чистой водой опускают яблоки. Участники состязания пыта¬ются перенести их в другую тарелку или та¬зик, не прикасаясь к ним руками. Побеждает тот, кто сделал это первым.

Игра  «Яблоко по кругу»

Все сидят в кругу и передают друг другу яблоко. Звучит музыка. Когда она заканчива-ется, тот, у кого в руках осталось яблоко, должен выполнить какое-либо задание: спеть, станце¬вать, прокукарекать и т. д.
Задание поэтам: сочинить акростих «Ябло¬ко», то есть сочинить такое стихотворение, в котором начальные буквы составят слово «яб¬локо».

 «Яблочная  эстафета»

1.  Взять и перенести яблоко из полной корзи¬ны в пустую, подцепляя каждое с помощью чайной ложки (руками не помогать).
2.  Соревнуются капитаны команд: им вручают по яблоку, утыканному одинаковым коли¬чеством спичек, головками наружу. Вытас¬кивая по очереди спичку, капитан должен назвать эпитеты к слову яблоко (румяное, наливное, золотое, спелое...). Если один из игроков замешкался, второй имеет право назвать слово вне очереди. Каждая спич¬ка — очко.
3.  Соревнуются два представителя команд. Они должны очистить по одному яблоку так, чтобы сохранить всю нить кожуры. У кого она длиннее, тот победитель.

Танцевальный  конкурс   «Яблочко»

1. Танец исполняется традиционно, как обычно. 
2. «Яблочко» сидя». Ведущий кладет по яблоку на головы участникам и предлагает им, не вставая со стула,  сплясать матросский танец «Яблочко» под баян или запись (мож¬но просто пропеть эту песню). Если яблоко падает   с   головы,   участник   выбывает   из конкурсной  пляски.   Побеждает   команда, которая сохранила наибольшее количество танцоров.
3. «Яблочко» в исполнении разных героев ска¬зок, басен, мультфильмов.

Победителей угощают яблоками свежими, печеными, яблочным пюре, вареньем, компо¬том, пирогом, соком и пр.

----------

ЛЕРУНЧИК (23.05.2019), Петухова Ольга (22.12.2021)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ludmila Mikus*,

Огромное спасибо! Для тех, кто летом будет работать с детьми, ваш материал- незаменимая помощь.

----------


## Натали5

Бой кораблей
Конкурсная игровая программа для мальчиков.
(Сборник "Чем развлечь гостей" , выпуск 16, стр. 31.) 
Ведущий: 23 февраля - День Защитника Отечества. Пройдет немало времени, и на смену нынешним воинам нашей Армии придут наши мальчишки. Кто-то, возможно, будет нести службу на море. Чтобы проверить, годны вы к этому или нет, мы и проведем игру "Бой кораблей". Но прежде, чем начать игру, нам необходимо сформировать экипажи кораблей. Прошу всех ребят выбрать себе корабль и придумать ему название. А девочки наши - жюри. Итак, начинаем! Свистать всех наверх! Это означает, что нужно построиться на палубе и распределить поручения. (У каждого под ногами лежит перевернутая табличка.) Переверните и посмотрите, кем каждый будет на корабле. (На табличках: капитан, боцман, лоцман, врач, радист, кок, юнга, механик, штурман - 2 комплекта.)
Ведущий: Теперь все готово, можно отчаливать. Но мы не можем отплыть. Почему? Правильно, у наших кораблей пустые баки. Нужно заправить горючее.
Конкурс механиков.
Ведущий: Ваша задача: с помощью ложки перенести воду из одного сосуда в другой. Кто быстрее и точнее сделает это? (Атрибуты: 2 ложки, 2 тарелки, 2 стакана.)
Конкурс лоцманов и штурманов.
Ведущий: В море встречается много рифов. Ваша задача: провести свои корабли между рифами с закрытыми глазами. Штурманы помогают своим лоцманам, подсказывая дорогу.
(Атрибуты: 2 шарфа, кегли, расставленные по залу.)
Конкурс юнг.
Ведущий: А теперь представьте, что надвигается шторм (разбрасывают шашки по залу). Где наши юнги? Для вас - конкурс "Чистая палуба". Кто соберет больше мусора, выигрывает. Трудность в том, что корабль качает из стороны в сторону. Мы нашим юнгам завяжем глаза. (Атрибуты: 2 шарфа, шашки или др. предметы.)
Конкурс радистов.
Ведущий: Посмотрите, к нашему борту прибило послание. Радисты, приступайте к делу. Кто быстрее соберет разрезанную фразу и прочтет ее?
(Атрибуты: 2 разрезанных листа с пословицей: "Где смелость, там и победа!".)
Конкуpc коков.
Ведущий: Мы уже давно в море и захотели есть. Давайте проверим мастерство наших коков. Вы должны очистить луковицу, разрезать ее, но самое главное - не заплакать. Кто быстрее и аккуратнее?
(Атрибуты: 2 луковицы, 2 доски,2 ножа.)
Конкурс врачей.
Ведущий: Посмотрите, что сделал шторм с нашими бинтами. А ну-ка, врачи, приведите их в порядок. Задача: скрутить бинт. Кто быстрее и аккуратнее?
(Атрибуты: 2 бинта.)
Конкурс капитанов.
Ведущий: Как правило, капитан - самый главный человек на корабле. От его знаний, умений и правильных решений зависит иногда жизнь корабля и его экипажа. Задача капитанов: кто больше, поочередно, не повторяясь, назовет слов, связанных с морской тематикой.
Конкурс боцманов.
Ведущий: Своевременное выполнение задания или команды зависит от боцмана. От того, насколько быстро он сумеет организовать команду. Задача боцманов: объяснить команду своему экипажу без слов, а только жестами и мимикой.
2 карточки с заданиями:
1. Встать всему экипажу в шеренгу, положив руки друг другу на плечи. Ноги на ширине плеч. Качаться с одной ноги на другую.
2. Встать всему экипажу в шеренгу и изобразить, что тянут канат.
Конкурс танцевальный.
Ведущий: Ну вот, пришло время посмотреть всю вашу команду. Экипажи должны станцевать танец моряков "Яблочко".
Конкурс силачей.
Ведущий: А какой экипаж у нас сильнее? Это легко выяснить с помощью каната.
(Атрибуты: канат.)
Конкурс болельщиков.
Ведущий: Ну вот, пришло время для тех, кто ждал наши корабли на берегу. Нужно вспомнить (пропеть) как можно больше песен про море, капитана, моряков. За каждую песню - очко. 
(В течение всей игры за каждую победу в конкурсе вывешивается флажок той команде, которая в нем победила. В конце игры подсчитываются флажки у каждой команды. В заключении - подведение итогов и награждение.)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Сценарий Танцевального турнира


(Действие происходит на крыше. Звучат фанфары)
Голос:
"Звезда моей мечты,
Ты в небе высоко,
Как ярко светишь ты
В раскрытое окно.
Тебя прекрасней нет,
О, светлая мечта,
Тот негасимый свет-
Он поразил меня.
Дорогу до звезды 
Я всё же отыщу,
К звезде своей мечты
Когда-нибудь дойду.
Когда-нибудь и вы
По млечному пути
Взойдёте к небесам,
К звезде своей мечты ".
(Открывается занавес)
Танец "Шаман"
Голос: "Сейчас уже никто не может точно назвать тот момент времени, когда появились первые звёзды. Однако, доподлинно известно, что многие из них появляются тогда, когда люди живут в гармонии с природой и глубоко чувствуют прекрасное, когда их дела приносят только благо планете ".
Танец "Румба"
(На сцене появляется Смехопотамчик)
Смех-чик: "Здравствуйте мальчишки, меня зовут Смехопотамчик. Ха-ха. А зовут меня так потому, что я самый весёлый и самый смешной (появляется Рёвушка). А это ещё кто? Ой! Рёва! Тебе-то чего на моей крыше надо?" 
Рёвушка: "А вот и не правда! И не на твоей вовсе! Я здесь всё время гуляю. Правда, девчонки?".
Смех-чик: "А я здесь мечтаю!"
Рёвушка: "Мечтаешь? А я не умею мечтать…"
Смех-чик: "Да чего ты вообще умеешь?!"
Рёвушка: "Не знаю"
Смех-чик: "А я знаю, что ты умеешь!"
Рёвушка: (перестаёт плакать)Что я умею?
Смех-чик: "Ты умеешь пла-а-а-кать! И слёзы ли-и-и-ть! И носом хлю-у-у-пать, и ре-ве-е-е-ть!(дразнит). А-а-а-а…. Плакса-вакса-гуталин, на носу горячий блин! Ха-ха-ха.
Рёвушка: (смотрит на нос) "Не правда, нет у меня на носу никакого блина. И вообще, я с тобой больше не вожусь". (обижается и уходит).
Смех-чик: (в догонку) "Ой-ой-ой, не вожусь, да я с тобой, если хочешь знать, никогда и не водился. (в зал) Здорово я её? Так ей и надо! Нельзя же всё время ходить и слёзы лить! Правильно, мальчишки? Лучше всё время ходить и веселиться!
СТЭМ "Дежурство по столовой"
Танец "Ромашки"
Рёвушка: (читает из-за кулис) 
Пламенем догорел
Розовый горизонт.
День как миг пролетел,
Ночь распахнула зонт.
Пахнет дождём земля,
Сквозь облака тайком
Выглянула луна,
Город забылся сном.
Призрачный звук шагов-
Бродит по крышам домов,
Я вместе с ней пройдусь.
Вновь посреди аллей
Плачет струна в тиши,
Выплесни, не жалей
Грустный мотив души.
Песня "Цветные сны"
Танец "О-ле-ле"
(Выходит Смехопотамчик)
Смех-чик: Ух-ты, сколько звёзд на небе... Мигают как….
Песня "Отличник"
Смех-чик: А сейча-а-а-с я ка-а-к спрячусь, Рёвушка ка-а-к увидит, что меня нет и ка-а-к выйдет погулять на крышу… Я ка-а-к махну рукой, и мы все вместе её будем дразнить. Весело дразнить! Понарошку! А слова дразнилки будут такими: "Рёвушка не весела, она объелась киселя" Давайте порепетируем эту дразнилку (репетируют). Но запомните! Дразнить её только по моей команде.
Танец "Старики"
(Прячется, на сцене появляется Рёвушка, осматривается. Смехопотамчик заходит за её спину и копирует       все её движения, затем даёт сигнал детям, которые кричат кричалку…)
Рёвушка: (плачет) А-а-а-а! Так не честно!
Смех-чик: Ха-ха! Здорово мы над тобой подшутили!?
Рёвушка: Ты гадкий и шутки твои дурацкие! Я увидела новую звезду и хотела тебе и ребятам её показатьт. А теперь не покажу.
Смех-чик: Какую звезду? Эту?
Рёвушка: Не скажу! Извинись передо мной!
Смех-чик: Вот ещё! Стану я перед тобой извиняться! (Рёвушка обижается и уходит) Ну и не больно-то надо! Я и сам вижу! Вон их сколько!
Танец "Фантазия"
Песня "Любимый мой"
(Выходит Смехопотамчик, а Рёвушка сидит с краю и грустит.)
Смех-чик: Рёва, а хочешь, я специально для тебя, свою суперско-фирменную загадку загадаю?
Рёвушка: (сомневаясь) Загадывай. А почему специально для меня?
Смех-чик: Потому, что ты… (шепчет ей на ухо).
Рёвушка: Что? Загадывай!
Смех-чик: Когда человек бывает деревом?
Рёвушка: (думает) А! Я знаю эту загадку!
Смех-чик: А откуда ты её знаешь?
Рёвушка: А мне её мама загадывала!
Смех-чик: А твоя мама, откуда знает?
Рёвушка: А ей мама моей мамы загадывала!
Смех-чик: А мама твоей мамы, откуда знает?
Рёвушка: А маме моей мамы загадывала ма-ма ма-мы моей мама, ой, мамочка-а-а-а (плачет). 
Смех-чик: Ладно, хватит слёзы лить. Посмотри на небо. Появилась ещё одна звезда!
Танец "Полёт души"
Смех-чик: А сейчас, давай вместе играть.
Рёвушка: Давай!
Смех-чик: Вот это (показывает в зал) наша волшебная страна. Чур, эта половина моё царство.
Рёвушка: (повторяет) Чур, эта половина моё царство.
Смех-чик: Чьё это царство?
Рёвушка: Моё-ё-ё! Не моё. Это твоё царство.
Смех-чик: Вот именно! Это моё царство, а это твоё царство.
Рёвушка: (повторяет) А это твоё царство.
Смех-чик: Чьё это царство?
Рёвушка: Твоё! Не твоё?
Смех-чик: Рё-вуш-ка!
Рёвушка: Смехопотамчик?
Смех-чик: Запомни, Рёвушка! Твоё- не моё, а моё- не твоё! Поняла?
Рёвушка: Поняла! Твоё- моё, а моё- не твоё. Так?
Смех-чик: Это моё- не твоё, а твоё- не моё! И не перебивай меня, я мысль развиваю. 
Рёвушка: Развивай, пожалуйста!
Смех-чик: И без, пожалуйста, пожалуйста!
Рёвушка: Развивай, пожалуйста, без пожалуйста!
Смех-чик: Продолжаю. Это твоё царство, а это моё царство.
Рёвушка: (повторяет правильно) Это моё царство, а это твоё царство. 
Смех-чик: Твоё царство грустное!
Рёвушка: Грустное.
Смех-чик: И печальное!
Рёвушка: И печальное.
Смех-чик: И плаксивое!
Рёвушка: И плаксивое. 
Смех-чик: А у меня весело. Мы там песни поём!
Песня "Пассадино"
Рёвушка: А мы тоже песни поём…                                                                                                                              
Песня "Татарская"
Смех-чик: И чего только на меня Рёвушка всё время обижается? Ведь мы с ней так похожи!
Танец "Зеркало"
Рёвушка: "Послушайте! Ведь если звёзды зажигают, значит это кому-нибудь нужно, значит это необходимо, чтобы каждый вечер над крышами загорелась хоть одна звезда".
Песня "Звезда"
Танец "Гусеница"
НОМЕР "Добро"
Рёвушка: Ну что, победила дружба?
Смех-чик: Дру… что?
Рёвушка: Дружба!
Смех-чик: А я не умею дружить!
Рёвушка: А я тебя научу! Дружить- это значит дружно жить! Вот смотри, как сияют звёзды, они словно подмигивают нам.
Смех-чик: А-а-а! Понял! А что- же тогда получится, если сольётся слезинка и смешинка, наверное, и получится та самая дружба!? (оба задумались)
Песня "Найди себе друга"
Смех-чик: Рёвушка, прости меня, пожалуйста!
Рёвушка: За всё?
Смех-чик: За всё!
Рёвушка: За всё, за всё?
Смех-чик: За всё, за всё!
Рёвушка: Ага!
(Рёвушка и Смехопотамчик обнимаются и выходят на сцену все участники гала-концерта. Финал)
Песня "Ветер перемен"

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Шоу "Каракули"

Данное шоу - это смесь двух телевизионных игр "Пойми меня" и "Кто во что горазд". В шоу участвуют две команды по пять человек. Звучит музыка. Появляется ведущий.

Ведущий: Здравствуйте! Мы приглашаем вас на лучшее шоу "Каракули". Сегодня здесь встретятся две замечательные команды и я приглашаю за правый игровой стол команду (название команды). В составе команды играют ... (представление игроков). Соперник у вас серьезный. И я приглашаю за левый игровой стол команду (название команды). В составе команды играют ... (Представление игроков). Мы познакомились с участниками сегодняшней игры и я объявляю о начале первого раунда.
1 раунд.
Ведущий: Послушайте правила первого раунда. Первый участник команды выбирает одну из карточек, на которой написана пословица. Прочитав ее, он должен за 30 секунд мимикой и жестами донести ее до остальных членов команды. В случае правильного ответа команда получает 100 очков. Начнем мы играть с команды (название). Какую карточку вы выбираете? (Ответ). Итак, вы выбрали (цвет) карточку, а на ней пословица... Прочитали ее? Время! Показ пословицы). Время вышло. Итак ваш ответ. 
Совершенно верно это была пословица... На вашем счету... очков.
А мы переходим к команде (название). Вам досталась (цвет) карточка и пословица... Прочитали ее? Время! (Показ пословицы). Время вышло. Вам не удалось угадать эту пословицу, а это было... На вашем счету ... очков. А мы продолжаем игру. Вам на выбор две карточки.
Каждая команда в первом раунде получает по три пословицы:
1. Яблоко от яблони не далеко падает. 
2. Не рой другому яму, сам в нее попадешь. 
3. Много будешь знать, скоро состаришься. 
4. Горбатого могила исправит. 
5. За двумя зайцами погонишься, ни одного не поймаешь. 
6. Без труда не вынешь рыбку из пруда. 
Итак со счетом ... очков у команды (название) и ... очков у команды (название) мы заканчиваем первый раунд. 
2 раунд.
Ведущий: Послушайте правила второго раунда. Все участники команды отворачиваются друг от друга. Первый участник команды выбирает карточку, на которой написано одно слово. Он начинает объяснять жестами это слово второму участнику. Когда второй участник понял, что ему изображают, он записывает слово на листке бумаги, переворачивает листок и начинает объяснять это слово третьему участнику команды и т.д. На объяснение слова всей команде дается 2 минуты. За каждую правильную передачу слова вы можете заработать 100 очков.
(Слова для второго раунда могут быть следующими: а) Елка, б) Вши, в) Снеговик, г) Укол).
3 раунд.
Ведущий: Послушайте правила 3 раунда. Капитан команды выбирает одну из карточек, на которой написано некое понятие. Это понятие сообщается всем членам команды. Далее капитану предлагается список из 7 слов, связанных с этим понятием. За одну минуту он должен показать своей команде, как можно больше слов из этого списка. За каждое правильно угаданное слово команда получает 100 очков. 
(Домашнее хозяйство: утюг, прищепка, унитаз, дуршлаг, веник, мясорубка, половник.
Искусство: певец, скрипач, дирижер, балет, гитарист, танцор, фотомодель.)
Ведущий: Ваша команда с помощью капитана смогла отгадать ... слов и на вашем счету ... очков. Победителем сегодняшней игры стала команда ... Им на память о сегодняшней игре вручаются призы. Команда ... получает поощрительные призы. А я прощаюсь с вами. До новых встреч.

----------


## Натали5

*ЖЕМЧУЖИНА  2003*

(сценарий театрализованного представления)


Оформление сцены: сцена оформлена в виде лесной поляны: цветы, деревья, на заднике -  солнце и облака  
                                   (из ватмана), возле правой передней кулисы стоит лесная избушка – шалаш (из ДВП,
                                   оббита ветками туи), 2 пенька (у избушки и у левой передней кулисы)
Действующие лица: Фея утренней зари,
                                    Ундина.
                                    Лесовичок,
                                    6 «бусинок» – участницы конкурса,
                                    Автор.


(Звучит фонограмма Поль Мориа- из к/ф «Крестный отец».
Занавес открывается. Звук микшируется, слова автора (за кадром) 
на фоне музыки)

АВТОР: В одном сказочном лесу жила-была Фея Утреннй Зари. Был у нее свой символ власти – волшебное ожерелье. В один из прекрасных солнечных дней Фее Утренней Зари пришло приглашение на день рождения от ее младшей сестры – Феи Лесных Озер. Чтобы лес не остался без присмотра, Фея Утренней Зари оставила вместо себя свою племянницу – Ундину, и передала ей свое волшебное ожерелье, с помощью которого та смогла бы управлять делами. Но старшая сестра Ундины, злая и вредная Кикимора ужасно разозлилась, что ей не оказали такого доверия. Чтобы как-то отомстить Ундине, Кикимора разорвала волшебное ожерелье и все бусинки рассыпались. И тогда…

(На сцену из-за левой кулисы плача выходит Ундина                                                                                                        и направляется к избушке)

УНДИНА: Дедушка! Дедушка!

(Из избушки выходит, опираясь на клюку,                                                                                                            Лесовичок, встревоженно спрашивает)

ЛЕСОВИЧОК: Что случилось, внученька?
УНДИНА: (жалобно, сквозь слезы) Дорогой дедушка, у меня большое горе. Моя тетушка, Фея Утренней Зари, оставила меня приглядывать за лесом и дала свое ожерелье, а Кикимора, из зависти, порвала его, и все бусинки, рассыпавшись, превратились в девочек. И что же делать? Ты знаешь, как вернуть их в прежнее состояние?
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: (озабоченно, потирая бороду) Знаю, знаю. В этом ожерелье всего одна бусинка волшебная. Это бусинка – жемчужинка. Если ты ее отыщешь, то все станет как прежде.

(Немного успокоившись, Ундина всхлипывает, озадаченно)

УНДИНА: И как же нам узнать ее?

(Лесовичок, потеребив бороду и хитро прищурив глаза)

ЛЕСОВИЧОК: А мы проведем ряд конкурсов – то есть устроим им испытание. Та, которая лучше всех справится с заданиями и будет той самой жемчужиной, которая нам поможет собрать все ожерелье. А поможет нам жюри, состоящее из самых мудрых старейшин, которых я сейчас позову с помощью моего волшебного посоха.

(Поворачиваясь вокруг себя, Лесовичок читает заклинание)

ЛЕСОВИЧОК: Вольный ветер, зов неси,
                          Всех старейшин пригласи
                          На серьезный на совет-
                          На вопрос найти ответ.

(Лесовичок трижды ударяет посохом по сцене,                                                                                                                  над столиком жюри зажигается свет)

ЛЕСОВИЧОК: (кланяясь жюри) Благодарю Вас, о мудрейшие, за то, что не отказались нам помочь. Познакомься, Ундина.

(Лесовичок представляет членов жюри, называя их титулы:
 1.Фея Солнечных Лучей;
  2. Фея Серебряного ручья;
3. Фея Весенних Цветов;
         4. Повелитель Лесных Зверей;
  5. Маг Небесных Облаков.
Ундина делает реверансы каждому из членов жюри, затем                                                                                                с нетерпением обращается к Лесовичку)

УНДИНА: Дедушка, а какой же первый конкурс будет для девочек?
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: (потирая бороду) Ну, внученька, я думаю, что для начала мы должны с ними познакомиться поближе. Ведь бусинка-жемчужинка могла делать очень многое. Согласна?
УНДИНА: (восхищенно) Точно, дедушка! Ты такой мудрый!

(Лесовичок проводит первый конкурс «ВИЗИТКА»,                                                                                               который Ундина смотрит с интересом.
Жюри выставляет оценки.)

УНДИНА: (озадаченно, разведя руки) Ой, дедушка, они все талантливы! Что же, мы так и не найдем жемчужину?
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: Не расстраивайся, сейчас мы что-нибудь придумаем. А пока я буду думать, давай-ка посмотрим, какие еще таланты есть у настоящих девочек.
УНДИНА: Давай!

(Художественный номер: песня «Кораблик». Ундина и Лесовичок,
присев на пеньки, смотрят, хлопают, подпевают.)

УНДИНА: (с нетерпением) Ну что, дедушка, придумал?
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: Да, внученька. Ты же знаешь, что жемчужинка могла легко менять цвет, то есть перевоплощаться. Рядом с васильками она становилась синей, рядом с ромашками- белой, одуванчиками – желтой. Пусть-ка наши бусинки покажут нам, как они умеют перевоплощаться.
УНДИНА: (восторженно) Ой, как интересно!

(Лесовичок проводит второй конкурс «ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННЫЕ
ПАРОДИИ». Жюри выставляет оценки. Ундина взволнованно, 
теряя надежду.)

УНДИНА: Ну вот, они опять все справились с заданием!
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: (озадаченно) Да, надо придумать что-то еще.
УНДИНА: Думай лучше, дедушка!
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: Постараюсь, внученька. Только ты меня не отвлекай, а посмотри-ка лучше на забавного Сверчка, играющего на скрипке.

(Исполняется театрализованная песня «Сверчок»)

УНДИНА: (с нетерпением) Ну, дедушка, как нам узнать, кто-же из этих девочек- Бусинок настоящая жемчужинка?
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: (довольно) Вот, что я придумал. Ведь волшебная бусинка была самой красивой, так?
УНДИНА: Да.
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: Самой яркой, так?
УНДИНА: Да.
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: А значит, самой искусной, правильно?
УНДИНА: (радостно) Правильно!
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: Нам остается только посмотреть, которая из наших девочек-бусинок самая-самая.
УНДИНА: Так давай же позовем их скорей!

(Лесовичок проводит третий конкурс «САМАЯ – САМАЯ».
Жюри выставляет оценки.)

УНДИНА: (растерянно) И все равно, мне до сих пор не понятно, кто же из них жемчужинка?
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: (огорченно разведя руками) Извини, внученька, но я прямо и не знаю, что еще придумать.
УНДИНА: (уверенным голосом)  Теперь, дедушка, думать буду я. А ты пока познакомься с моими подружками, с которыми я часто собираю ягоды. Они, между прочим, тоже самые-самые. Они умеют и петь, и танцевать одновременно.

(Лесовичок удивлен решительностью Ундины, но, не споря, 
с удовольствием смотрит худ. Номер – песня из репертуара                                                                                                                     гр. “Блестящие”- “За четыре моря”)

ЛЕСОВИЧОК: (с любопытством) Ну говори, внученька, что ты придумала?
УНДИНА: (довольно и хитро улыбаясь) Ведь жемчужинка лучше всех знала Фею Утренней Зари, так?
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: Ну. Да.
УНДИНА: А значит она лучше всех сможет ее нарисовать.
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: (восхищенно) Ай да умница у меня внучка! Достойную смену выбрала себе Фея Утренней Зари. Пусть девочки-бусинки нарисуют фею, а мы с тобой проверим, как хорошо знают лес собравшиеся здесь ребята.

(Проходит конкурс “РИСУНОК”, а в это время Лесовичок
просит ребят-зрителей назвать: “Какие животные живут в лесу?”, 
“Какие птицы живут в лесу?”, “Какие там растут деревья?” и т.п.)

УНДИНА: (совсем растерянно) Дедушка, я не могу определить, какая же из девочек лучше справилась со всеми заданиями. Кто же из них жемчужинка?
ЛЕСОВИЧОК: (вздыхая) Я тоже, внученька.  (загадочно поднимая указательный палец) Вот для этого я и пригласил наших старейшин. Давай позовем всех девочек-бусинок и предоставим слово главному судье.
СЛОВО ЧЛЕНА  ЖЮРИ: Мы рады были помочь вам, уважаемый Лесовичок и милая Ундина. Задача у нас была сложная. Судили мы строго. Но справедливо. И, честно говоря, все девочки отлично справились со всеми сложными заданиями и только, опираясь на наш опыт, мы смогли прийти к таким выводам:

(Председатель жюри зачитывает общее количество баллов,                                                                                  набранное каждой участницей.)

ЧЛЕН  ЖЮРИ: Из этого следует, что волшебной жемчужиной является…..

(Слова члена жюри перебивает звук вальса и на сцену, вальсируя,
из-за левой кулисы выходит Фея Утренней Зари. Ундина подбегает
к ней и взволнованно начинает ей рассказывать.)

УНДИНА: Милая тетушка, ты знаешь…
ФЕЯ: (обняв и успокаивая Ундину) Знаю, знаю, мне все рассказала сорока. Не переживай, ундина, ты вела себя достойно. Спасибо тебе, Лесовичок, за твою поддержку, и вам, о мудрые старейшины за вашу помощь. А кто из этих девочек жемчужинка, я и так знаю. Вот она.

(Подходит к победительнице, обнимает ее,
затем обращается к старейшинам.)

ФЕЯ: Надеюсь, она подтвердила свою особенность.
ЧЛЕН  ЖЮРИ: Да, Фея Утренней Зари, именно эта девочка – бусинка лучше всех справилась со своими заданиями и получила наибольшее количество баллов.
ФЕЯ: Хоть я и знаю точно, кто из бусинок жемчужина, но за ее старание доказать свою особенность, я хочу ее наградить.  (Награждает победительницу)  Остальные бусинки меня тоже приятно удивили. Я даже и не подозревала, что они такие талантливые. Все они тоже достойны награды.

(Фея по очереди называет участниц, называя каждую из низ титулом:
“Бусинка – Нежность”
“Бусинка – Фантазия”
“Бусинка – Оригинальность”
“Бусинка – Улыбка”
“Бусинка – Очарование”
Фея Утренней Зари благодарит еще раз
за помощь Лесовичка и старейшин)

ФЕЯ: Спасибо вам еще раз большое за вашу помощь, а мне пора – лес и так долго был без присмотра, нужно заняться делами.  (Обращаясь к Ундине) Пойдем, Ундина, я научу тебя всему, что умею, из тебя вырастет хорошая хозяйка леса, достойная мне смена. До свидания всем, до новой встречи!

(Фея, обняв Ундину, уводит ее под звуки вальса,
а девочки – Бусинки вальсируют, став вокруг них кольцом,                                                                         и тоже уходят. Лесовичок и старейшины машут им вслед рукой.
Занавес закрывается.)

----------


## Натали5

Весёлый  праздник  Пам-парам.

(Игровая театрализованная программа.)

(Сцена украшена воздушными шарами, надувными
мячиками, большими разноцветными кубиками.
Ведущие: цветные конфетки М М  - Желтый (Эмз)
и Красный (Эм).

(Звучит фонограмма песни «Пам-парам».
Появляются ведущие, исполняют песню и танцуют.)

КРАСНЫЙ: Здравствуйте, ребята!
ЖЁЛТЫЙ: Привет, девчушки-хохотушки, мальчишки-хвастунишки!
К.: Сегодня можно целый день смеяться
      И валяться на траве,
      Можно петь и кувыркаться
      Друг за дружкою гоняться
      И стоять на голове.
         Ведь сегодня праздник Пам-парам!
Ж.: Что за странный праздник Пам-парам? И вообще, Эм, если смеяться целый день, то заболит живот. На траве валяться не очень приятно, она же грязная. А если стоять на голове, то можно и шею сломать. Поэтому никакого праздника не будет. И потом, у меня плохое настроение.
К.: Это вовсе не беда. Настроение поднять мы тебе поможем. Это правда ведь, друзья?  (дети отвечают)  Тогда испробуем музыкотерапию.	 
Ж.: Какую, какую терапию? Я с детства боюсь уколов!
К.: Никаких уколов, Эмз, не будет, музыкотерапия – это веселая, заводная песенка. Знаешь, Эмз, какая нота самая веселая?
Ж.: Нет!
К.: А может, ребята, вы знаете? (Слушает ответы детей.)  Правильно, нота «ля», потому что, когда у человека на душе радостно, он напевает «ля-ля-ля». Предлагаю тебе, Эмз, вместе с ребятами выучить песенку «Смешинки». Вам лишь надо напевать нотку «ля».

К.: По лесной тропинке…
ДЕТИ: Ля-ля-ля!
К.: Прыгают смешинки…
(После каждой строчки дети поют: «Ля-ля-ля».)
	Прыгают, щекотятся…
	В рот попасть торопятся…
	Поутру смешинки…
	Соберем в корзинки…
	Ванечке и Людочке…
	«Ха-ха-ха» на блюдечке!
Ж.: Как же это смешинки можно собрать в корзинки? Все это неправда. И настроение мое нисколько не улучшилось.
К : (задумавшись) Х – м… А у меня есть еще одно средство в запасе.

(Выносит надувные круги.)
Ж : Что это?!
К : Таблетки!
Ж : Какие же это таблетки? Ими ничего не вылечишь. Даже настроение не поднимешь.
К : Не знаю, как насчет бронхита с тонзиллитом, но настроение поднять ими очень даже можно. Доказать это легко. Сейчас по моей команде мы берем таблетки и вручаем их ребятишкам из первого ряда. Первый ряд отдает второму, второй – третьему и так далее до последних зрителей. Затем таблетки передают обратно, к нам на сцену. Кто быстрее принесет таблетку, тот получит… Впрочем, это пока тайна. Итак, пока вы передаете эти таблетки, мы с Эмзом расскажем вам стихотворение.

(Звучит ритмичная музыка.
Стихи читаются в стиле рэп.)
Ж : Любят, любят наши детки
       Разноцветные таблетки!
       Набивают за щеки
       По четыре ящика!
К :   По четырнадцать мешков
        Прячут между языков,
        Да еще на пробу
        Сорок шесть коробок!
Ж :   А Антон-то, а Антон!
         В воскресенье съел вагон.
         И сидит, и рычит:
         «Подавай эшелон!»
К :    Ели-ели всю неделю,
         Не хватило Светочке,
         Заревела Светочка:
         «Дайте хоть таблеточку!»
Ж :   А не то я заболею
         И к субботе околею!
         А в четверг к утру
         И совсем помру!
К :    И сказали деточки
         Светочке от жалости:
         «Нате вам таблеточки,
         Кушайте, пожалуйста!»

(На сцену выходят дети, возвращают круги.)
	Вот они, наши победители, чье настроение поднялось до небес в результате приема моих таблеток. Оно поднимется еще выше, ибо мы награждаем их … бурными аплодисментами и восторженными криками «Ура!»
(Вручает конфеты.)

Ж : Эм, у твоих таблеток побочный эффект. У меня не только поднялось настроение, но мне захотелось путешествовать.
К : И куда бы ты отправился прямо сейчас?
Ж : В Африку. Мне так хочется увидеть тех, кто там живет!
К : Африканцев?
Ж : Животных!
К : И какие животные там обитают?
Ж : (задумывается) Э…
К : Ребята, помогите нашему горе-путешественнику вспомнить, какие животные обитают в Африке! (слушает ответы детей.)  Молодцы! А теперь попробуем представить, как же эти животные могут танцевать.
Ж : Да! Попробуем вообразить, что мы находимся в Африке и от этого нам так весело, что хочется танцевать.
Ж : Да! Попробуем вообразить, что мы находимся в Африке и от этого нам так весело, что хочется танцевать!

(Звучит фонограмма песни «Чунга-чанга»,
на ее мотив исполняются новые слова, детям предлагается
повторять движения за Красным и Желтым. Игру можно
провести 2-3 раза.)

	Там жирафы делают вот так!
	Попугаи крылышками – бяк!
	А удавы хвостик в узелок!
	Страусята глазками хлоп-хлоп!
Припев: А потом мы как мартышки,
	   Друг за другом все вприпрыжку,
	   Друг за другом все вприпрыжку
	   Побежали!
               И как маленькие зебры,
               Друг за другом очень дружно,
               Друг за другом очень дружно
               Поскакали!
	Антилопы бегают вот так!
	Не догонишь ты больших макак!
	Там слонята хоботом шмыг-шмыг!
	Попугать чтоб, издадут львы рык!

(По окончании песни Красный достает большую
фотографию и начинает ее рассматривать. Желтый замечает это и
пытается отобрать фотографию у Красного. Фотография рвется.)

К : Эмз, что ты наделал? Это же моя самая любимая фотография!
(Собирает обрывки.)

Ж : Да ладно, Эм, подумаешь, беда какая! Не переживай, мы тебе с ребятами поможем.
К : Что поможем? Фотографию склеить?
Ж : Нет, у меня идея получше. Мы соберем большие, красивые портреты. Но для этого наберем себе хороших помощников. Ребята, кто из вас самый ловкий? У меня в руках 5 мячей. Кто их поймает, тот выходит к нам.
(Бросает в зал 5 мячей, выбирают 5 участников.)
Вот одна команда готова!
К : А я соберу другую достойную команду с помощью этих лент. Кто поймает конец ленты – выходит на сцену.
(Бросает 5 лент зрителям, выбирает 5 участников.)
Ж : Моя команда будет называться «Эмз».
К : А моя – «Эм».
Ж : Итак, обе команды готовы. По моему сигналу вы должны из этих кубиков собрать портреты: одна команда мой, а другая – Эмма. Задание понятно? Тогда начинаем.

(Звучит музыка, проходит конкурс.
У каждой команды по 9 кубиков.)

К : Замечательные портреты у нас получились, правда, Эмз?
Ж : (показывает на портрет Эмма)  Да, лучше, чем оригинал.
К : А ты… А ты… Съел бы тебя!
Ж : Тебе дать «М М   ? Есть себе подобных?
К : Да нет, я пошутил. Кстати о еде. Есть у меня загадочки моченые! Толченые! Перченые! Крученые-верченые! Вареные! Ядреные!
Вот вам первая загадка:
У кого за носом пятка? (Носок, башмак.)
Ж : Вот загадочка другая,
       Ой, да мокрая какая!
       Из мокра-то скок-поскок
       На песок! (Лягушка)
К : Фу, какая липкая!
      И уже не сладкая…
      Нет, люблю не шибко-то
      Эту вот загадку я!  (Жевательная резинка)
Ж : Сидит на макушке,
       Завязаны ушки! (Шанка-ушанка)
К : Загадочки моченые!
      Крученые-верченые!
Ж : Мудреные, ученые,
       Недавно испеченные!
К : Возьму-ка загадку, в карман положу.
      Достану потом, на себя погляжу.  (Зеркальце)
Ж :  Избушка точена, избушка кручена,
       И в этой избушке – петух на макушке.
       Сопелки, гляделки и ушки-наслушки! (Голова)  
К : Как здорово ребята отвечали, что мне даже захотелось петь. (Поет.)
От улыбки хмурый день светлей…
Ж : От улыбки в небе радуга взорвется.
К : Эмз, ты опять все перепутал. Ребята, предлагаю вместе со мной исполнить эту песню правильно. А ты, Эмз, подпевай нам. Согласен?
Ж : Нет!
К : Почему?
Ж : Я буду выбирать самых активных певцов, которых потом ждет сюрприз.
К : Это же замечательно! Ребята, вы согласны? Тогда поем все вместе «От улыбки хмурый день светлей».
(Звучит фонограмма «Улыбки».
Вместе со зрителями исполняется 1 куплет.)
Понравилось? А вы знаете морскую песню об улыбке?
Ж : Да! «Жил отважный капитан». 
(Звучит фонограмма песни «Капитан»,
исполняется припев песни.)
К : Стоп! Это была очень хорошая песня. А сейчас проверим вашу эрудицию. Кто из вас вспомнит песни, в которых упоминается слово «лето»?
(Ответы детей. Во время песни Желтый
выбирает лучших певцов.)
Ой, какие молодцы! Эмз, я вижу, ты уже выбрал самых активных певцов.
Ж : Да. И как я обещал – сюрприз. Каждому из вас предоставляется возможность почувствовать себя звездой и спеть «Песню друзей» из мультфильма «Бременские музыканты». А зрители помогут вам своими аплодисментами.

(Звучит фонограмма «Песни друзей»,
Дети, передавая микрофон, поют первый куплет.)

Браво! Браво! Зрители просто захлебнулись в овациях. А в награду за то, что вы старались, мы дарим вам призы.

(Вручаются конфеты. Участники покидают сцену.
Красный тоже пытается уйти с ними со словами:
«Теперь можно и отдохнуть».)
Эм, куда ты? Подожди, у нас еще одна игра!
К : Какая игра?
Ж : Игра – подарок. (Шепчет что-то Красному.)
К : Но для этого нам необходимы помощники.
Ж : Конечно. Будем снова бросать мячи. Кто поймает, тот и станет участником нашей игры. Готовы? Тогда ловите!
(Таким образом выбирают 6 участников.)
К : Вам необходимо привязать к этой ленте шары с буквами, из которых получится фраза. А вот какая? Об этом будут знать только участники игры. Для всех зрителей это будет сюрприз.

(Участники привязывают гелиевые шары
к ленте. Должна получиться фраза «С праздником!»
Участников награждают поощрительными призами.)

Ж : Давайте все вместе прочитаем, что получилось. Три-четыре!  (дети громко читают.)
К : Мы желаем всем ребятам…
Ж : Счастья!
К : Удачи!
Ж : Хорошего настроения!
К : Улыбок!
ВМЕСТЕ: С праздником!
(Звучит песня «Пам-парам».
Ленту отпускают в небо.)

К : Эй, которые тут с чубчиком!
Ж : Эй, которые тут с бантиком!
К : Эй, которые тут дети!
      Позабудьте все на свете!
Ж : Раскрывайте шире рты
       И она, и он, и ты.
К : Все оставьте на потом
      И скорее к нам бегом!
Ж : Мы праздник продолжаем
       И всех вас приглашаем!
К : На улицы цветные,
      Приятно – игровые!
Ж : На красной ждут вас игры,
       Потешки, развлечения!
К : На желтой – только сладости,
      Цветные угощения!
Ж : Скорей на них спешите!
К : Подарок свой найдите!

(Звучат фонограммы детских песен.
Зрители расходятся по «улицам». В центре площадки стоит указатель «Улица Угощений» желтого цвета, где организована торговля сладостями, «Улица Развлечений» - красного. Здесь проводятся игры, организуются аттракционы.)

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
РЕКЛАМА ДЕТСКОЙ ИГРОВОЙ ПЛОЩАДКИ

Внимание! Внимание! Внимание! 
Дорогие ребята!!!
В  Доме культуры ежедневно работает
летняя площадка «Солнечный городок»

Жителем городка может стать любой ребенок. Здесь вас ожидают игры, фокусы, загадки, викторины и, конечно же, дискотеки!

Приходите, заходите,
Город наш вы посетите!
С 10 часов утра
Будем ждать мы вас всегда!

У С Т А В «СОЛНЕЧНОГО  ГОРОДКА»

Правление «Солнечного городка»

Имеет право:
1.	Быть не руководителем, а товарищем.
2.	Помогать жителям городка в реализации их идей.
3.	Помнить, что воспитывает не слово, а личный пример.

Обязано:
1.	Жить и творить вместе с жителями городка.
2.	Уметь понимать себя и других.
3.	Быть искренним.
4.	Помочь жителю городка, если ему трудно.
5.	Верить в свой городок.

Житель «Солнечного городка»»

Имеет право:
1.	Иметь свою точку зрения и уметь ее отстоять.
2.	Обсуждать любые вопросы, связанные с жизнью городка.
3.	Фантазировать, изобретать, и творить.

Обязан:
1. Принимать активное участие во всех мероприятиях.
2.	Быть полезным для других.
3.	Верить в себя и свои силы.
4.	Продемонстрировать все свои способности и таланты.
5.	Не скучать.

ПРАВИЛА ЖИЗНИ «СОЛНЕЧНОГО ГОРОДКА»

1	«Солнечный городок» - наш дом, Мы хозяева в нем!
- Чистота, порядок и уют зависят, прежде всего, от нас.

2	Время дорого у нас, Берегите каждый час!
- Каждое дело должно начинаться и заканчиваться вовремя. Не заставляй ждать себя и беспокоить напрасно других.

3	Каждый в ответе за то, что с ним происходит!
- Помни! Сначала подумай, а потом действуй! Не стесняйся спросить совета.

4	Игра – это зеркало жизни!
- Не забывай про свое отражение, смотрись в зеркало чаще!

5	Верь в себя и свои силы!
Продемонстрируй все свои способности и таланты.



ПРАВИЛА ПРЕБЫВАНИЯ
(советы жителям городка)

ЕСЛИ ВЫ ПРИШЛИ К НАМ - ВО-ПЕРВЫХ, поздоровайтесь, а потом проверьте - туда ли вы попали.                                    
ЕСЛИ все же не туда - не утомляйте нас своим присутствием.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
ЕСЛИ вы откупорили что-то - закупорьте (и срочно)
ЕСЛИ у вас в руках жидкое - не разлейте, порошковатое - не рассыпьте
ЕСЛИ включили - выключите!
ЕСЛИ открыли – закройте
ЕСЛИ разобрали – соберите
ЕСЛИ не можете собрать - позовите на помощь умельцев
ЕСЛИ вы не разбирали - не вздумайте собирать
ЕСЛИ одолжили – верните
ЕСЛИ вы привели что- то в беспорядок - восстановите STATUS QWO
ЕСЛИ вы сдвинули что-нибудь - верните на место
ЕСЛИ вы хотите воспользоваться чем-либо, принадлежащем другому - спросите разрешения (у другого)
ЕСЛИ это вас не касается - не вмешивайтесь.
ЕСЛИ вы не знаете, как это делается – спросите.
ЕСЛИ не можете что- либо понять - почешите в затылке.
ЕСЛИ все же не поймете - не пытайтесь
ЕСЛИ вы попали под напряжение – посмотрите – не светитесь ли вы.
ЕСЛИ вы уходите – уходите.
САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ – 
ЛЮБИТЕ И ПРИСЛУШИВАЙТЕСЬ К СТАРШИМ, 
И ОТДЫХ БУДЕТ П Е Р В О К Л А С С Н Ы М!!!

----------

Петухова Ольга (22.12.2021)

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Привет всем кого заинтересовал материал. Могу ещё добавить, появилось время.
Пользуйтесь с удовольствием.

* Методические рекомендации по работе с детьми 
и подростками в летний период* 
Летняя пора в жизни детей — это период накопления новых сил, здоровья, новых зна¬ний, не стесненных школьной программой. Летом можно многому научиться: кататься на велосипеде, плавать, играть в новые игры, най¬ти новых друзей, раскрыть свой потенциал. И здесь многое зависит от организации работы культурно-досуговых учреждений с этой возрастной категорией в дни каникул, от продуманной программы действий, конструктивной совместной деятель¬ности заинтересованных в воспитании детей ведомств.
Эффективность воспитания, развития во многом обусловливается тем, насколько грамотно строится организатором досуга взаимодействие с детьми.
В начале работы необходимо провести анкетирование детей и подростков для уточнения осо¬бенностей их представлений и умений. Подобное диагностирование позволит выявить наиболее важные направления в работе и дифференцированно строить ее.
Затем содержание работы нужно перевести в кон¬кретный план действий. Успех определяется тем, насколько системно он вы¬строен.
Особое внимание следует обратить на проведение мероприятий в рамках операции «Подросток», которая традиционно проводится в дни летних каникул. Во всех культурно-досуговых учреждениях области следует организовать  работу по пропаганде здорового образа жизни, нравственному и духовному развитию детей и подростков. У работников культуры должны быть списки подростков, состоящих на учете в милиции и внутришкольном учете за асоциальное поведение. При проведении данных мероприятий необходимо особо обратить внимание на несовершеннолетних, находящихся в социально опасном положении, необходимо активнее приобщать их к участию в культурной, спортивной  жизни населенного пункта.
Профилактика безнадзорности и правонарушений несовершеннолетних процесс длительный и сложный. Он не может проходить - от случая к случаю. Положительного результата можно достичь только систематической работой.
В каждом культурно-досуговом учреждении области, будь то маленький клуб или огромный Дворец культуры, есть детские объединения, проводятся сотни и тысячи мероприятий, но проблема организации свободного времени детей и подростков как стояла довольно остро, так и стоит по сегодняшний день. Статистика нам дает одну картину, а реальная практика – совсем другую.
Посещаемость детьми и подростками культурно-досуговых учреждений бывает очень низкой. Причина этого кроется в недостаточной рекламе проводимых мероприятий и работы клубных формирований. 
Следует обратить внимание на то, что в каждом культурно-досуговом учреждении должны быть оформлены информационные стенды о работе детско-подростковых коллективов, красочные, привлекательные анонсы мероприятий для несовершеннолетних.
Как показали многочисленные рейды по проверке работы культурно-досуговых учреждений с несовершеннолетними, имеются случаи неправильного понимания профилактических мероприятий. Эта работа строится только лишь на основе бесед антинаркотической направленности. 
Не все организаторы досуга учитывают, что важно прежде всего не превращать их из профилактики в рекламу нежелательных явлений. Должна быть умеренность и в наглядной агитации. Имеются случаи, когда она становится подробным инструктажем по употреблению наркотических веществ. 
Разумным должно быть и использование этого специфического материала в тематических программах. Перед разработкой программ необходимо проконсультироваться у специалистов (юристов, врачей, педагогов). 
Следует учитывать, что мероприятия о вреде алкоголя, курения, употребления наркотических веществ только часть в профилактических мероприятиях. Основой профилактики должны быть программы по пропаганде здорового образа жизни, нравственному и духовному развитию детей и подростков, формированию у них навыков разрешения проблем, программы, дающие подрастающему поколению правильный взгляд на себя и на жизнь.
За основу такой работы можно взять опыт культурно-досуговых учреждений Белгородского района (смотрите материал «Из поколения в поколение» - из опыта работы с детьми и подростками в культурно-досуговых учреждениях Белгородского района, изданный БГЦНТ в 2005 году) и положительный опыт других культурно-досуговых учреждений области. (Смотрите, прежде всего, методические рекомендации: «Лето звездное, будь со мной!» - из практики работы клубных учреждений области по организации досуга детей и подростков в летний период. Белгород – 2002 г., «Звенит звонок лета» - методические рекомендации по организации летнего досуга детей и подростков. Белгород – 1999 г., «Воспитывая патриота…» - методические рекомендации по патриотическому воспитанию детей и подростков в учреждениях культуры. Белгород – 2004 г., «Веселый досуг» - сценарии и методические рекомендации по организации досуга детей и подростков. Белгород – 2005 г., а также статьи  в «Вестнике культуры Белгородчины» об опыте работы по этому направлению работы и многочисленные сценарные материалы, изданные БГЦНТ).
Анализируя работу наших учреждений, нельзя не заметить одну особенность: мы примерно одинаково информированы, вроде бы все «всё знаем», но к сожалению не у всех сотрудников знания становятся делом. У некоторых если и входят в практику, то реализуются формально, без творческого подхода, по отработанным годами шаблонам. А для того, чтобы достичь успеха в этом сложном направлении работы, необходимо: искать, придумывать, экспериментировать. Как только процесс обрел закостенелую форму - беда. Известно, что эффективной работа бывает только тогда, когда люди вкладывают в нее душу. 
Повысить качество проводимых мероприятий позволит умение отбирать существенное и интересное. Заполненные детьми и подростками зрительные и спортивные залы, комнаты кружковой работы, летние досуговые площадки – будут критерием высокой оценки работы каждого учреждения культуры, каждого сотрудника и руководителя.

В последние годы в дни летних школьных каникул  во многих районах открывают детские площадки. В Прохоровском районе для детей и подростков в прошлом году была организована работа на 43 спортивно - досуговых площадках. Работники культуры, образования, спорта выступали организаторами детского досуга, предлагая ребятам различные формы: праздники, игры, соревнования, конкурсные программы, викторины...
Рекомендуем и вам провести для ребят в летний период различные праздники. Организуя их, позаботьтесь о том, чтобы мероприятия были творческими, неповторимыми, чтобы детям было хорошо, комфортно, инте¬ресно, чтобы содержание программ обогащало ум и душу, чтобы они объединяли детей и взрослых в единый коллектив. Сама окружающая природа станет фоном и ме¬стом действия.

Спортивные праздники вызовут интерес к заня¬тиям физической культурой, олимпийскому движению, желание совершенствовать свою волю и тело.
Их подготовка и проведение включает различные этапы. Объявляются конкурсы лозунгов, плакатов, загадок, вопросов для олимпийцев-эрудитов, стихов для творческой зарядки. Ребята придумывают лозунги, плакаты, оформ¬ляют их. Главный девиз праздника — «СИТИУС, АЛЬ-ТИУС, ФОРТИУС» («БЫСТРЕЕ, ВЫШЕ, СИЛЬ¬НЕЕ») — вывешен на спортивной арене, где будут проходить главные соревнования.
В день праздника место его проведения украшается пла¬катами с лозунгами: «Хочешь быть здоровым — бегай! Хочешь быть красивым — бегай! Хо¬чешь быть умным — бегай!», «Путь к жиз¬ненному успеху лежит через собственное здо¬ровье, позаботься о нем», «Оптимизм — это соединение тела, воли, разума», «Главное — не победить, а совершенствовать себя», «Здо¬ровье — дело каждого», «Олимпийские игры — это праздник спорта, красоты, мужества», «О, спорт, ты — мир», «Важнее победить себя, а не других» и др.
Проводится творческая олимпийская зарядка, конкурсы. Это необыч¬ная зарядка: каждое упражнение сопровождает¬ся веселым стихотворением. Ребята стихами и движениями обыгрывают обычные гимнастичес¬кие упражнения: наклоны, потягивания, бег и прыжки на месте, повороты туловища и др.
Ребята участвуют в «олимпийской» викторине. Олимпийцы-эру¬диты рассказывают об истории Олимпийских игр.
Древнегреческий поэт много веков назад назвал Олимпийские игры самыми благород-ными. Эти игры учредил могучий Геракл. Они принесли Элладе (так называли Древнюю Гре¬цию) 12 веков относительного спокойствия. Поэтому каждые 4 года для всех воюющих сторон наступало перемирие, и со всех концов страны стекались люди в священную Олим-пию. И никто не смел напасть на путника, идущего в Олимпию, никто не имел права вой¬ти туда с оружием.
От множества других, любимых греками спортивных состязаний, эти игры отличались благородством и строгостью. За опоздание на тренировку атлетам грозило наказание роз-гами. А перед соревнованиями все спортсме¬ны давали клятву перед олимпийскими бога¬ми, что для достижения победы не будут использовать неправильные приемы. Су¬дьи напоминали, что в Играх запрещено участвовать тем, кто был когда-нибудь осуж¬ден или совершил нечестный поступок. Зап¬рещалось также убивать противника и спорить с су¬дьями.
Участие в Играх считалось очень почетным. Известные  атлеты  всегда  были  окружены толпами поклонников, о них ходили леген¬ды. Имена победителей высекались на мра¬морных   колоннах,   установленных   вдоль берега реки Алфей.
 В Древней Греции Олимпийские игры были не только состязаниями, но и празднеством. Они включали езду на колесницах, пятибо¬рье, кулачный бой, конкурс искусств. Устра-ивались игры в честь бога Зевса в Олимпии один раз в 4 года, а продолжались 5 дней.
Современные Олимпийские игры собирают спортсменов из всех стран мира. Они име¬ют  эмблему,   свой  флаг,   свою  церемонию открытия и закрытия, торжественный, ро-мантичный ритуал зажигания огня, а так¬же (начиная с Олимпиады в Мехико) и свой талисман. Талисманом становится традици¬онное и любимое животное той страны, в которой проводятся   Олимпийские   игры. В Мексике талисманом стал ягуар. Новый олимпийский обычай сразу всем понравил¬ся.   И  через  4  года  в  Мюнхене  появился новый талисман — такса Вальди. В Монре¬але талисманом стал традиционный житель канадских лесов — бобер. На Московских Олимпийских играх талисманом был выб¬ран медвежонок Миша.

----------

лариса львовна (15.06.2019)

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Вопросы для интеллектуального конкурса под названием «Олимпийские игры» могут быть, например, такими:

• С какого года ведется отсчет первых Олим¬пийских игр Древней Греции? (С   776 года до н. э.)
• Почему античные Олимпийские игры назы¬вались праздниками мира? (В период прове-дения  Игр   прекращались   войны.) 
• Кто имел право на участие в Древнегречес¬ких  Играх?  (Только   мужчины-греки,  жен-щины   на  Игры   не   допускались.)
 • Когда и  где  состоялись  первые  Олимпий¬ские игры современности? Кто возродил тра-дицию   Древнегреческих   Игр?   (1896   год, Афины;   барон  Пьер   де   Кубертен.) 
Что служило призами на первых Олимпий¬ских играх современности? (Серебряные ме-дали,  оливковая ветвь  и лавровый  венок.) 
• Когда и где российские спортсмены впер¬вые  приняли  участие  в  Олимпийских  иг¬рах? (В IV Олимпиаде, которая состоялась в  1908 году  в  Лондоне.) 
• Каков современный олимпийский символ? (Пять переплетенных колец: синее, черное, красное, желтое и зеленое. Они олицетворя¬ют единство спортсменов пяти континен¬тов земного шара, их встречу на Олимпий¬ских   играх.)
• С какого времени существует традиция за¬жигать Олимпийский огонь на стадионе? (Идея родилась у Кубертена еще в 1912 году, но осуществлена церемония впервые в 1928 году на Играх в Амстердаме. А на зим¬них Играх это произошло в 1952 году в Осло.) 
• Каким образом зажигается факел в Олим¬пии? (На факел направляют пучок солнеч¬ных лучей, собранных зеркалом, он начина¬ет дымиться, а потом вспыхивает ярким пламенем.)
• Когда и где впервые появились рисунки-пиктограммы с изображением олимпийских видов спорта? Зачем это потребовалось? (В 1964 году в Токио. Организаторы Игр боялись, что участники и гости не пой¬мут табличек с иероглифами, и решили облегчить им поиск спортивных площа¬док.)
• Кто из представителей российского спорта завоевал 9 золотых наград на Олимпийских играх? (Гимнастка  Лариса   Латынина.)
• Какую награду получал победитель Олим¬пийских соревнований в Древней Греции? (Венок из ветвей оливкового дерева, а так¬же  звание   почетного  гражданина.)
• Как называется свод олимпийских законов? (Хартия)
• Какие спортивные снаряды использовались в соревнованиях в Древней Греции? (Меч, лук со стрелами, молот, ядро и др.)

В работе с малышами  можно использовать КОНКУРС ЗАГАДОК  на спортивную тематику. В программу таких праздников необходимо включить различные эстафеты. (В фондах БГЦНТ имеется приложение к спортивному празднику на электронных и бумажных носителях. В него включены спортивные эстафеты: эстафеты без спортивного инвентаря, эстафеты со скакалкой и обручем, эстафеты с мячом, сказочная эстафета. Шуточная олимпиада. Зоологические забеги. Водно-сухопутные соревнования. И другие материалы).
 Какое современное государство считается родиной Олимпийских игр?
(Греция.)
 Где именно проводились в Древней Греции Игры?
(На Пелопоннесском полуострове, в городе Олимпии, у подножия горы Олимп.)
 Когда состоялись первые Олимпийские игры? 
(В 776 г. до н. э.)
 В чью честь проводились Игры? 
(В честь Зевса, верховного бога в греческой мифологии.)
 Это греческое женское имя тесно связано со спортом, а его уменьшительный вариант – дерево. Назовите оба варианта. 
(Олимпиада, Липа.)
 Переведите на греческий язык «дочь Олимпа». 
(Олимпиада.)
 Древние римляне вели отсчёт годам от основания Рима, христиане – от рождества Христова. А от какого события вели летоисчисление древние греки? 
(От первой Олимпиады.)
 В каких видах соревновались древние олимпийцы? 
(Пятиборье, или пентатлон: бег, прыжки в длину, метание копья и диска, борьба. Позже появился  кулачный бой, а также гонки на колесницах, забег на марафонскую дистанцию в полном боевом вооружении, состязания поэтов и музыкантов.)
 Пентатлон – пятиборье древнегреческих Олимпиад, проводился в следующем порядке: бег, прыжки в длину, метание диска... А какие соревнования проводились в финале? 
(Борьба.)
 Во время войн древние греки использовали его для сообщения осажденному городу условий капитуляции. За это он еще тогда был введен в программу олимпиад. О чем идет речь? 
(О спортивном снаряде – диске.)
 Во время ежегодных праздников бога Ра египтяне устраивали соревнования, которые позже пришлись по вкусу как грекам, так и римлянам. Основное содержание этих соревнований не изменилось и в наше время. Этот спорт в начале века входил в программу Олимпиад. Что это за спорт, где существует групповое взвешивание? 
(Перетягивание каната.)
 Почему античные Олимпийские игры называли праздниками мира?
(Так как даже если шли войны, то их прекращали на время игр – «Священное перемирие».)
 Во время Олимпийских игр объявлялось Священное перемирие. Нарушалось ли оно в Древней Греции? 
(Да. В 36 г. до н. э. аркадийцы захватили Олимпию. Греки, разгневавшись, надолго запретили им участвовать в Играх.)
 Кто имел право участвовать в Олимпийских играх Древней Греции?
 (Свободные греческие граждане при условии, что 10 месяцев они тренировались.)
 Участвовали ли женщины в состязаниях? 
(Нет, позже – девушки в беге.)
 Каждый знает, что на Олимпийские игры в Древней Греции женщины не допускались. Это факт достоверный. Но в древнегреческих играх был один вид состязаний, олимпийским чемпионом в котором могла стать женщина. В каком виде состязаний древнегреческих олимпиад победителем могла быть объявлена женщина? 
(В гонках колесниц победителем объявлялся не ведущий колесницу, а хозяин коней, которым могла быть и женщина.)
 В какое время года и с какой периодичностью проводились Игры?
 (Каждые четыре года, между жатвой и сбором винограда.)
 Какая разница между олимпиадами и Олимпийскими играми?
 (Олимпиада – период 4 лет, первый год – високосный. Счет с 1896 г. Олимпийские игры – период проведения состязаний – проходят в первом году.)
 Каково происхождение слова «стадион»? 
(Это греческое слово означает площадку для состязаний длиной в один стадий. Стадий – единица измерения у многих древних народов.)
 В Элладе соревновались в беге на один стадий. Дистанцию, по преданию, бегунам размечал сам Геракл. Чем он отмерял расстояние?
(Ступнями: стадий приблизительно равен 600 ступням, или 192 м 27 см.)
  Какой награды удостаивался победитель состязаний в Олимпии?
(Венок из ветвей священного оливкового дерева, честь, почет. Им воздвигали статуи, чеканили монеты.)
 Как называли победителя Игр в Древней Греции? 
(Олимпионик.)
 Как назывались судьи и распорядители Игр в Древней Греции?
 (Элладоники.)
 Правила каких спортивных игр, по преданию, учредил Ликург Спартанский?
(Олимпийских.)
 По словам Аристотеля, в 480 году до нашей эры олимпионик Анаксилас впервые в истории Олимпиад приказал изготовить именно их. Что же?
(Монеты, посвящённые Олимпийским играм.)
 История донесла до нас имя победителя Игр 776 г. до н. э. – быстроногого повара из Элиды. С этого имени начинается история олимпийского движения. Назовите его. 
(Норэб, иначе Кораибос.)
 Какой вид спорта был включён в программу Олимпиад из-за легенды о смерти его основоположника?
(Марафонский бег.)
  В каком виде бега на первой Афинской Олимпиаде победил грек Спирос Луис?
(Марафон.)
 Олимпийским чемпионом по гимнастике на первой олимпиаде стал грек Николаос Андриакопулос. В каком упражнении он отличился? 
(В лазании по канату.)
 Видное место в греческих мифах занимает покровитель олимпиад Аполлон. Утверждается, что он был участником Олимпийских игр, во время которых сумел победить Гермеса и Ареса. А в каком виде спорта он состязался с Гермесом и в каком – с Аресом? 
(В беге – с Гермесом и в кулачном бою – с Аресом.)
 Когда римский император, известный своей жестокостью, по¬желал лично участвовать в состязаниях, на старт гонки колесниц он выехал в гордом одиночестве. Никто из атлетов не составил ему конкуренцию, дабы понапрасну не рисковать жизнью. Дважды упав, он все же приехал к финишу и был увенчан олимпийским лавровым венком. Кто это? 
(Нерон.)
 Кто из знаменитых людей Древней Греции принимал участие в Играх? 
(«Отец медицины» Гиппократ, философы Сократ  и Платон, драматурги Софокл  и Еврипид, математик и философ Пифагор.)
 Математик и философ с острова Самос, который оставил в «наследство» школьникам всего мира свою знаменитую теорему, был увенчан на Играх лавровым венком чемпиона по кулачному бою. Назовите его. 
(Пифагор.)
 За что был удостоен олимпийской награды знаменитый греческий ученый историк Геродот?
 (За выступление в конкурсе искусств, которые были составной частью Олимпийских игр.) 
 На острове Родос проживала династия олимпийцев. Глава семьи, его сыновья и внуки выступали на Олимпийских играх более 80 лет, приняли участие в 12 Играх, завоевали для своего острова девять лавровых венков. Вспомните имя основателя династии. 
(Диагор.)
 Как известно, все Олимпиады в древние времена проходили в Греции, за исключением одной – 175-й в 80 г. до н.э. Назовите город проведения этой Олимпиады. 
(По приказу консула Суллы Олимпиада проходила В Риме.)
 Назовите имя римского императора-христианина, запретившего в 394 г. н. э. Олимпийские игры как «языческие». 
(Феодосии Великий.)
 В каком веке возродились Олимпийские игры? 
(В 19-м.)
 Кто выступил с предложением возродить Олимпийские игры?
 (Французский общественный деятель барон Пьер де Кубертен.)
  Когда и где были проведены первые Олимпийские игры современности? 
(В 1896 г. в Афинах.)
 На лицевой стороне медали – фигура богини победы, в вытянутой правой руке – лавровый венок, в левой – скипетр, рядом птица Феникс, символизирующая возрождение... Чего? 
(Олимпийских игр, дано описание медали I Олимпиады).
  Назовите первого олимпийского чемпиона современности. 
(Американский легкоатлет Джеймс Конноли; его результат в тройном прыжке – 13 м 71 см.)
 На первой Олимпиаде в 1896 г. велосипедисты состязались в гонке на 87 километров по маршруту Афины – *** – Афины. Так где же они поворачивали? 
(В Марафоне. А потому эту дистанцию прозвали марафонской.)
 Из скольких слов состоит олимпийский девиз?
(Из трёх.)
 Вспомните дословно девиз Олимпийских игр. 
(«Быстрее, выше, сильнее».)
 Кто автор олимпийского девиза?
(Пьер де Кубертен и Дидон.)
 Процитируйте главные слова знаменитой «Оды спорту» Пьера де Кубертена. 
(«О спорт, ты – мир!»)
 Кому, согласно Олимпийской хартии, предоставляется честь организации Олимпийских игр: городу или стране?
(Городу. Кандидатура города должна быть поддержана правительством страны.)
 Назовите древнегреческий город, который по традиции является начальным пунктом эстафеты Олимпийского огня.
(Олимпия.)
 Как зажигают олимпийский факел? 
(На факел направляют пучок солнечных лучей, собранных при помощи системы линз и отражателей.)
 На каких играх современности впервые зажгли олимпийский огонь?
(На IX Олимпийских играх в Амстердаме в 1928 году.)
 Каких птиц традиционно выпускают на открытии Олимпийских игр?
(Голубей.)
  Во время открытия Олимпийских игр один из выдающихся спортсменов страны-хозяйки произносит речь от имени всех участников Игр. Что это за речь? 
(Олимпийская клятва.)
 Впервые олимпийская клятва была произнесена на VII Олимпийских играх в Антверпене в 1920 году. Там же впервые совершили ритуал, знакомый ныне каждому олимпийцу. Что это за ритуал?
(Поднятие олимпийского флага.)
 Эта церемония привычна для зрителей современных Олимпиад. Однако впервые она состоялась IV Олимпийских играх в Лондоне (1908 г.). О какой торжественной церемонии идёт речь?
(Прохождение команд торжественным маршем под флагами своих стран.)
 На открытии Олимпийских игр команды идут в порядке алфавита страны-организатора. Но впереди всегда шествует команда одной и той же страны. Какой? 
(Греции.)
 Как называется организация, возглавляющая олимпийское движение в мире? 
(Международный олимпийский комитет.)
 Как сокращённо называется международный руководящий орган Олимпийского движения?
(МОК – Международный Олимпийский комитет.)
 В каком городе находится штаб-квартира Международного олимпийского комитета? 
(Лозанна, Швейцария.)
 Кто был инициатором создания Международной олимпийской академии? 
(Пьер де Кубертен.)
 Когда и где была создана Международная олимпийская академия? 
(В 1961 году в Афинах.)
 Какого цвета полотнище Олимпийского флага?
(Белого.)
 Что представляет собой олимпийский флаг? 
(Белое полотнище с пятью переплетенными кольцами синего, черного, красного, зеленого и желтого цветов. Утверждён в 1914 г.)
 Верно ли, что каждое из пяти переплетенных колец символизирует определенный материк?
 (Верно. Олимпийское движение имеет свою эмблему – 5 переплетенных колец: голубого – Европа, желтого – Азия, зеленого – Австралия, красного – Америка и черного – Африка цветов).
  Над каким городом впервые был поднят олимпийский флаг?
 (Антверпен, Бельгия.)
 Что представляет собой олимпийская эмблема?
 (Пять переплетенных колец и девиз: «Быстрее, выше, сильнее!»)
  «Олимпийское движение призвано способствовать развитию физических и моральных качеств, являющихся основой любительского спорта, воспитывать молодежь с помощью спорта в духе лучшего взаимопонимания и дружбы, способствуя таким образом созданию лучшего и более спокойного мира». Что это за текст? 
(Олимпийская хартия.)
 Какие награды учреждены для победителей в олимпийских состязаниях? 
(1–3-е места – медали и дипломы, 4–6-е – дипломы.)
 Последние целиком из золота олимпийские медали были отлиты в 1912 году. В Альбервиле вручались хрустальные медали. А из чего их стали изготовлять на последующих играх?
(Из серебра, покрытого тонким слоем золота.)
   За особые заслуги перед олимпийским движением Международный олимпийский комитет (МОК) награждает спортивного деятеля или спортсмена высшим знаком олимпийского почета. Как называется этот знак? 
(Олимпийский орден.)
 Во время Олимпийских игр 1912 года в Париже по примеру древнегреческих Олимпиад был проведен конкурс искусств. Назовите произведение, удостоенное золотой медали на этом конкурсе, и его автора. 
(«Ода спорту» Пьера де Кубертена.)
 Начиная с 1924 года к словам «Олимпийские игры» стали добавлять ещё одно то или другое слово-прилагательное. Какое?
(Летние, зимние.)
 В каком году прошли I зимние Олимпийские игры? 
(В 1924 г., Шамони, Франция.)
 До какого года зимние Олимпийские игры проводились в один и тот же календарный год, что и летние?
(До 1992 года. МОК принял решение далее проводить зимние Игры в четные, но не високосные «олимпийские» годы.)
  Когда в Олимпийских играх стали принимать участие женщины?
 (1900 г., Олимпийские игры.)
  В чем принципиальное отличие VI, XII и XIII Олимпиад от всех остальных? 
(Они вообще не проводились из-за мировых войн – 1916, 1940, 1944 гг).
 На эмблемах Олимпийских игр год обычно обозначается двумя или четырьмя цифрами. Однако известен случай, когда год был обозначен пятью цифрами. Назовите город, в котором проходила эта Олимпиада. 
(Рим. 1960 было записано как MCMLX.)
 В какое время года проводятся Белые Олимпиады?
(Зимой.)
 XI зимние Олимпийские игры впервые проводились в Азии. Когда и где? 
(1972 г., Саппоро, Япония.)
  Назовите первого российский олимпийский чемпиона, фигуриста. 
(Николай Александрович Панин-Коломенкин, 1871/72– 1956, чемпион 1908 г.)
 Когда был создан Олимпийский комитет в нашей стране?
 (В 1951 г.)
 В каком году советские спортсмены впервые приняли участие в Олимпийских играх? 
(В 1952 г., Хельсинки, Финляндия, XV Олимпийс¬кие игры.)
  XXII летние Олимпийские игры состоялись в Москве. В каком году?
 (В 1980 г.)
 Назовите талисман Олимпийских игр в Москве. 
(Медвежонок Миша.)
 Какой стадион стал центральной ареной Олимпийских игр 1980 года в Москве?
(Лужники.)
 На Олимпиаде в Москве был проведен забег для всех желающих на «Олимпийскую милю». А какова была длина этой дистанции? 
(1980 м. – год проведения Олимпийских игр в Москве.)
  Какие Олимпийские игры состоялись без участия советских спортсменов по политическим мотивам? 
(ХХII – летние Олимпийские игры, 1984г., Лос-Анджелес, США.)
 В каком году на Олимпийских играх выступала объединённая команда СНГ?
(В 1992 году.)
   Когда в честь побед россиян впервые на Олимпийских играх поднялось трехцветное знамя? 
(1992 г., Барселона, Испания.)
   Каждый национальный Олимпийский комитет имеет эмблему. Как выглядит эмблема НОК России? 
(Пять олимпийских колец и изображение трехцветного языка пламени.)
 Двукратная олимпийская чемпионка, метательница диска, за¬воевавшая первую золотую олимпийскую медаль в истории советского спорта. 
(Нина Пономарева (Ромашкова).)
 Уникальная гимнастка: имеет 18 олимпийских медалей, из них девять – золотых. Кто она?
(Лариса Латынина.)
 Кто из наших олимпийских чемпионов по прыжкам первым преодолел высоту в два метра?
(Брумель Валерий Николаевич.)
 Назовите фамилию нашей девятикратно титулованной героини Инсбрука и Саппоро, результат которой не превзойден ни одним лыжником мира.
(Кулакова Галина, коллекция этой лыжницы насчитывает 56 медалей.)
 Впервые в истории действующая спортсменка отмечена выс¬шей наградой нашей страны. За выдающиеся достижения в спорте, мужество и героизм ей присвоено звание Героя Российской Федера¬ции. Кто она? 
(Любовь Егорова, лыжница.) 
 Назовите трёхкратную олимпийскую чемпионку в фигурном катании, партнершу Алексея Уланова и Александра Зайцева. 
(Ирина Роднина.)
 Назовите знаменитого пловца, четырехкратного олимпийского чемпиона, которого не хотели включать в олимпийскую сборную на том основании, что он «стар». 
(Владимир Сальников.)
 Хоккейный вратарь, трехкратный олимпийский чемпион, в 22 года признанный лучшим вратарем мира. Кто он?
(Владислав Третьяк.)
 Назовите вид спорта, в котором олимпийский чемпион Юрий Власов нарушил «американское господство» и установил небывалые мировые рекорды. 
(Тяжелая атлетика. Штанга.)
 В Италии на VII Олимпийских играх в 1956 г. советские хоккеисты сумели победить родоначальников этой игры – канадцев. Вспомните имена спортсменов, завоевавших победу. 
(Всеволод Бобров, Евгений Бабич, Николай Сологубов, Иван Трегубое, вратарь Николай Пучков.)
 На олимпиаде в Мюнхене этот советский борец вольного стиля затратил на все свои победные схватки меньше времени, чем положено на одну. Назовите этого олимпийского чемпиона.
(Ярыгин Иван.)
 Этому камню, найденному в Якутии, присвоили имя олимпийского чемпиона и трёхкратного чемпиона мира Павла Пинигина, борца в весовой категории до 68 килограммов. Что это за камень?
(Алмаз весом в 68 карат.)
 Эта советская спортсменка является единственной женщиной в истории конькобежного спорта, которой удалось на одной Олимпиаде выиграть четыре золотые медали.
(Лидия Скобликова.)
 Одну из самых редких медалей для нашей команды завоевал Владимир Белоусов. Больше в этом виде спорта нашим соотечественни¬кам не удавалось побеждать никогда. Назовите его. 
(Прыжки с трамплина.)
 Когда состоялся олимпийский дебют наших синхронисток?
(Только на XXIV Олимпийских Играх в Сеуле. На Олимпийских играх в Сиднее в 2000 году и Афинах в 2004 году наши синхронистки Мария Киселёва, Ольга Брусникина, Анастасия Давыдова и Анастасия Ермакова вернулись в Россию в ранге олимпийских чемпионов. 2008 год тоже стал чемпионским.)
 Сколько раз Рим был столицей Олимпийских игр?
(1)
 Какая страна принимала Зимние Олимпийские игры чаще других?
 (США, четыре раза: 1932, 1960, 1980, 2002).
 В этом городе Олимпиада проводилась два раза. Назовите этот европейский город.
 (Лондон.)

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

В царстве Берендея. Это творческий праздник-игра. По¬скольку Берендей — это сказочный лесной герой русского фольклора, праздник имеет два на¬правления: лес (природа) и народное творче¬ство. Главное в проведении праздника — за¬нять каждого ребенка творческим и интерес¬ным для него делом. А для этого надо предусмотреть разнообразную программу дей¬ствий, чтобы поддержать интерес и творческое самопроявление каждого участника праздника.
Как пройдет этот день? Все зависит от фантазии ребят и взрослых. Что на нем может быть? Вот некоторые из проектов, которые можно осуществить на празднике.

Берендеев  посад
На большой поляне открываются «дома» Берендеева посада, в каждом из которых ребят встречают герои русских сказок, былин, пре¬даний.

Избушка Бабы Яги
Хозяева избушки — Баба Яга и Кот-Баюн — проводят конкурс знатоков русских народных сказок.
•  Какие  домашние  животные  так  напугали волков, что они бросили свое жилище? (Сви¬нья, бык, баран, петух, гусь в сказке «Зимо¬вье  зверей».)
•  В какой сказке лиса обманула волка? («Лисичка-сестричка   и   серый   волк».)
•   В  какой  сказке ворона сначала поругала зайца, а потом похвалила? И за что? («Заяц-хваста».)
•     Кто помог зайцу отстоять свою избушку? (Петух в сказке   «Лиса, заяц и петух».)
•   Какие  животные  так  и  не  смогли  подру¬житься?  (Лиса   и   журавль   в   одноименной сказке.)
•   Назовите сказку про очень сообразительную девочку и глупого медведя. («Маша и мед-ведь».)
•     Как умный мужик одного гуся разделил и себя не  обидел?  (Барину   —   голову,    барыне — гузку, сыновьям — лапки, дочерям — крылышки, себе — тушку в сказке «Умный мужик».)
•    В какой сказке солдат проучил скупую ста¬руху? («Каша   из   топора».)
•  Как   звали  бестолковых  братьев  в  одной сказке? («Семь  Агафонов   бестолковых».)
•  Назовите крохотных мальчиков — героев рус¬ских сказок. (Жихарка, Малъчик-с-пальчик.)
•    В какой сказке героине помогли ласка и учтивость? («Гуси-лебеди».)
•   Какие диковины у царя Берендея, у царя Афрона, у царя Далмата? (У  царя  Берен¬дея — яблоня с золотыми яблоками, у царя Афрона — жар-птица в золотой клетке, у царя Далмата — Елена Прекрасная в сказке   «Иван-царевич  и  серый  волк».)

КОЛЬЦОВКА ПРИСКАЗОК.
Кто вспомнит больше присказок из русских народных сказок? Побеждает тот, за кем оста-лось последнее слово. Вот примеры присказок, собранных В. Далем:
•   Сивка-бурка,  вещий  каурка,  стань  передо мной, как лист перед травой.
•   Хвостом след устилает, долы и горы про¬меж ног пускает.
•   Тише воды, ниже травы.
•   Растет не по дням, а по часам..
•  Конь бежит, земля дрожит, из ушей полы¬мя пышет, из ноздрей дым валит.
•  Избушка, избушка на курьих ножках, по¬вернись к лесу задом, ко мне передом.
•  Я там был, мед и пиво пил, по усам текло, в рот не попало.
•   Ни словом сказать, ни пером описать. 
•   Скоро сказка сказывается, да не скоро дело делается.
•   В некотором царстве, в тридесятом государ¬стве.
•   За тридевять земель, в тридесятом царстве. 
•   Близко ли, далеко ли, низко ли, высоко ли. 
•  Свистнул, гаркнул молодецким посвистом, богатырским покриком.
•  Вправо поедешь — коня потеряешь, влево поедешь — самому живу не быть. 
•  Доселе русского духу слыхом не слыхано, видом  не  видано,   а  ныне  русский  дух  воочию является.
•  Баба Яга, костяная нога, в ступе едет, пестом упирает, помелом след заметает. 
• Гусли-самогуды. Шапка-невидимка. Сапоги-скороходы. Скатерть-хлебосолка. Меч-кла-денец. Ковер-самолет. Конек-горбунок. Сив¬ка-бурка и т. д.

Соревнования  с  метлой
Известно, что Баба Яга ездит в ступе с метлой. В такой сказочный день она разрешает всем попользоваться своей метлой и устраивает шуточные состязания.
•     Верхом на метле наперегонки.
•     Попасть метлой в круг.
•     Метание метлы на дальность.
•  Оседлав метлу, пробежать мимо городков или других предметов, не задев их,    и в самое короткое время. Сбитый городок — штраф¬ное очко.
•     «Веселый футбол»: играют верхом на мет¬лах.
Победителей всех состязаний награждают медалями с изображением Бабы Яги.

«Заимка  охотника»
На стенах — мишени в виде лесных чудо¬вищ, стенд с фигурками животных, надувные шарики. Здесь можно пострелять из игрушеч¬ных пистолетов и автоматов, стреляющих ша-риками, из детских луков. Можно целлулоид¬ные шарики от настольного тенниса забросить в пасть картонного тигра. Можно «стрелять» горохом из трубочки по стенду, на котором установлены фигурки животных. Попал — фигурка падает. Можно метать дротики в воз-душные шарики.
Победители всех состязаний получают от охотника медали «Золотой лук», «Серебряный лук», «Медный лук».

«Богатырская  застава»
Ребят встречают русские богатыри: Илья Муромец, Алеша Попович, Добрыня Никитич. Они проводят конкурсы: «Косая сажень», «Ско¬роход», «Забавы молодецкие».
«Косая  сажень — это состязания в силе, ловкости, сноровке. Например, борьба руками на столе или пеньке, не отрывая локтя. Мож¬но — правыми руками, можно — левыми.
Любили когда-то игру-забаву «Толкни спи¬ной». Группа ребят становилась в круг или за черту спиной к другой группе, стараясь вытол¬кать противника.
Очень популярной была борьба на поясах (кушаках). Два соперника обвязывают свою талию кушаком и в очерченном кругу, встав лицом друг к другу, взявшись за кушаки, пытаются вытолкнуть соперника из круга.
 «Скороход» — состязания в беге на ско¬рость, на дальность, бег с препятствиями на двух ногах и т. д.
«Забавы молодецкие»: метание копья, бег на ходулях, катание бочек и тыкв, «городки», «вышибалы», «котел» и другие игры.
Победителей награждают медалью «Богатыр¬ский меч».
«Музыкальный  теремок»
Лесные певчие птицы — соловей, иволга, зяблик, чиж, щегол (названия птиц написаны на шапочках у детей) — предлагают детям узнать голоса птиц, назвать певчих птиц леса. Затем можно провести кольцовку песен о при¬роде (цветах, растениях, животных). Победи-телям вешают на шею «волшебные звоночки» (колокольчики).

«Емелина  печка»
Емеля и его помощники проводят конкурсы на знание народных загадок, пословиц, на бы¬строту « скороговорения ».

Загадки, собранные В. И. Далем

Расстелю рогожку,  насыплю горошку,  положу хлеба краюшку. (Небо, звезды, месяц.)
Два быка бодутся, вместе не сойдутся. (Небо и   земля.)
Белая кошка лезет в окошко. (Свет.)
Поутру — в сажень, в полдень — с пядень, а к вечеру через поле хватает. (Тень.)
В печурке три чурки, три гуся, три утки, три тетерева. (Времена   года.)
Махнула птица крылом и покрыла весь свет одним пером.  (Ночь.)
Что горит без огня? (Гроза.)
Вечером наземь слетает, ночь на земле пребывает, утром опять улетает. (Роса.)
Красный    кочеток    по    жердочке    бежит. (Огонь.)
Шуба нова, на подоле дыра. (Прорубь.)
Дедушка осердился,  в  бабушку вцепился.». (Репейник.)
Под одним колпаком семьсот казаков. (Мак.)
Антипка низок, на нем сто ризок. (Капуста.)
Четыре брата бегут, друг друга не нагонят. (Колеса.)
Лежит — ниже кота,  встанет — выше коня. (Дуга.)
В одном калинничке два тестечка. (Яйцо.)


Предложите детям ПРОДОЛЖИТЬ пословицу

•    Здоровье дороже ... (богатства).
•     Бог дал два уха, а один ... (язык).
•     Москва — всем городам... (мать).
•     Своя земля  ...  (и   в   горсти  мила).
•     Родимая сторона — мать, чужая — ... (ма¬чеха).
•     Лучше не договорить, чем ... (переговорить).
•     На чужой  сторонушке  рад   ..  (своей   воронушке).
•     Нечего руками рассуждать, коли Бог ... (ума не  дал).
•     Корень учения горек, да плод его ... (сла¬док).
•     От умного научишься, от глупого ... (разу¬чишься).
•     Не учась и... (лаптя   не   сплетешь).
•     Ремесло пить-есть не просит, а само ... (кор¬мит).
•     Видит око далеко, а ум ... (еще  дальше).
•    Лежа пищи  ...  (не   добудешь).
•     Кто пахать не ленится, у того ... (и  хлеб родится).
•     Нет друга, так ищи, а найдешь — ... (бе¬реги).
Победители всех конкурсов получают меда¬ли: «Острый язычок», «Красное словцо», «Жи-вое слово».








Мастерская  народных  ремесел
Работают с ребятами мастера, на них рус¬ские рубашки-косоворотки, подпоясанные ку-шаками, на голове — ободки, удерживающие волосы. Чего только нет в мастерской: нитки, иголки, лоскутки, береста, глина, природные материалы, бумага, краски и многое другое. Здесь богатое поле для творчества. Девочки делают куклы-закрутки из лоскутков, плетут макраме, вышивают, вяжут, шьют одежки для кукол, лоскутные одеяльца для них же... Мальчики делают свистульки, лепят глиняных петушков, лошадок, птиц. Можно предложить коллективные работы: составить композицию из природных материалов и придумать ей на¬звание; сделать панно из засушенных листьев, соломки, мятой бумаги, лепестков цветов и др.
Все участники получают сувениры-поделки, сделанные мастерами и ребятами из различ-ных кружков.


Логово  Знахаря  и  Колдуна
Такую пещеру можно сделать из небольшой беседки или навеса. Естественно, там должен царить полумрак. Везде развешены пучки це¬лебных трав. В центре горят свечи. Знахарь и Колдун в соответствующих нарядах гадают и предсказывают судьбу, выписывают рецепты, задают вопросы о лекарственных травах, це¬лебных ягодах и корешках. Дети, в свою оче¬редь, могут рассказать друг другу «страшные истории» о мистических событиях, случаях из жизни. Знахарь и Колдун рассказывают и проводят различные гадания.

Авгурия — гадание по крику и полету птиц. Например, «Кукушка, кукушка, сколь¬ко мне лет еще жить?» Сколько раз прокукует, столько и лет. Или по направлению полета птиц: летит птица слева направо — это к успеху, находке. Если же справа налево — плохой знак, жди неприятности. Гадали в России на породы птиц. Кричит сова — плохое предзнаменова-ние. Летает над головой ястреб — в чем-то вас ждет победа. Воробьи налетели — к ссоре. Голубь пролетел — жди встречу.

Гадание по книге. Берется какая-нибудь книга (проза, стихи, сказки). Ведущий просит назвать наугад страницу и строку сверху или снизу. Зачитывается строчка или две и по смыслу прочитанного толкуется судьба.

Гадание по бумажкам. На бумажке запи¬саны предсказания. Дети вытаскивают бумаж¬ку и читают то, что их ожидает.

Гадание на пирожках, пельменях, в кото¬рые вложены какие-либо предметы (монетка, орешек, семечко). Если попадается вложенный предмет, значит, тебя ждет удача.

Викторина от Знахаря
•    В походе вам надо заваривать чай. Какие растения  для  этого  можно  использовать? (Кипрей, душицу, мяту, чабрец, таволгу и др.)
•    А что поможет при расстройстве желудка? (Калган, кровохлебка, черника.)
•    С чем вы будете пить чай при простуде? (С липовым  цветом, с малиной.)
•    При ходьбе вы натерли ногу, рана воспали¬лась. Какое растение вам поможет? (Подо-рожник.)
•    У вас пропал аппетит, вы плохо едите, ху¬деете. Что поможет вернуть аппетит? (Чай из   полыни.)
•    Если  вы  не  можете  уснуть,   нервничаете, беспокоитесь, что поможет в этом случае? (Чай  из  пустырника,  валериана.)
•    Чем ополаскивают волосы, чтобы они блес¬тели и имели красивый оттенок? (Ромаш-кой, крапивой, мать-и-мачехой.)
Знахарь и Колдун вручают детям призы — витаминки.

Хоромы  Берендея
Царь Берендей и царица Лада встречают ребят в хоромах, украшенных цветами, веточ-ками, поделками из природных материалов, беседуют с ними о природных приметах, лес¬ных загадках и тайнах, о лете и его особенно¬стях.
В русском народном календаре собрано мно¬го природных примет, по которым наши пра-деды определяли погоду, предсказывали буду¬щий урожай.
•  Вечером  выпала  обильная  роса  —   завтра будет солнечная погода.
•  Радуга утром — к дождю.
•  Дым стелется по земле — к ненастью.
•  Пузыри на воде — к пущему дождю.
•  Солнце вечером за тучи зашло — быть не¬настью.
•  Погоду можно определять по поведению рыб, птиц,  зверей.
•  Рыба не клюет — перед дождем.
• Лягушки квакают крикливо и неприятно — к дождю,  с  приятной трелью  —  к  ясной погоде.
•  Воробьи  перелетают  стайками  с  места  на место — перед сильным ветром.
•   Голуби разворковались — установится вёдро.
•   Ласточки низом разгонялись — перед дож¬дем.
•   Птицы поют весело — к хорошей погоде.
•   Куры купаются в песке и хлопают крыль¬ями — к дождю.


Царь Берендей может провести 


КОНКУРС  НА ЛУЧШЕГО  ЗНАТОКА  ПРИРОДЫ

•     Почему нельзя ворошить муравейник, нару¬шать   его   форму?   (Муравейники    имеют форму  конуса,   такая  форма  предохраняет от   дождя —   вода  скатывается  и   не раз-мывает его. Если разворошить муравейник, нарушится его форма, в него попадет вода, и   муравьи   погибнут.)
•  Кто вреднее для молодых деревьев — май¬ский жук или его личинка? (Личинка.)
•    Каковы основные правила разведения кост¬ров в лесу?
•    Какую пользу приносят лягушки и жабы?
•    Чем можно объяснить, что ласточки, стри¬жи, мухоловки на зиму улетают на юг, а дятлы, синицы, пищухи, поползни не уле¬тают?
•  Какая птица может двигаться по вертикаль¬ному стволу дерева вниз и вверх головой? (Поползень.)
•    Какое  животное  может  летать?  (Летучая мышь.)
•  Как понять выражение «волка ноги кормят?» (Волк не подстерегает добычу, как, скажем, рысь, а догоняет ее.)
•  Кто  трижды  родится,   прежде  чем   стать взрослым? (Многие насекомые, например, ба-бочка: яичко, гусеница, куколка, а из кукол¬ки   уже   выходит   бабочка.)
Всем знатокам Берендей вручает пропуск в Берендеево царство.

Театрализация народной песни
Костюмированное представление командами народных песен, хороводов, частушек.
Конкурс народного творчества.
Конкурс закличек, дразнилок, переверты¬шей, скороговорок, считалок, прибауток, при-говорок, рассказов-небылиц и т. д. Можно дать задание сочинить свои кричалки, вопилки, сопелки и т. д.
Экологический  калейдоскоп
Проводятся викторины: «Знаешь ли ты, что растет вокруг нас?», «Знаешь ли ты свой лес?».

Ярмарка
Ярмарка игрушек, свистулек из природного материала. Их делают заранее, или на самом праздни¬ке, в мастерской народных ремесел.
После ярмарки можно устроить «свисто¬пляску» — танцы, песни под звуки свистулек.



Аукцион  блюд  из  лесных  даров
Каждая команда может придумать и пригото¬вить какое-либо блюдо, а затем устраивается аукцион. Если приготовить блюдо не удается, то просто называют различные блюда: кто больше.

Демонстрация  и  защита  костюмов
Дети изготавливают себе костюмы на темы русского фольклора и защищают их, разыгры-вая соответствующие роли.


Можно придумать и другие проекты празд¬ников. Главное, чтобы было весело и интересно ребятам, чтобы они смогли проявить свои твор¬ческие возможности, найти положительные пути для реализации своей неуемной энергии. 
Создание условий  для общения трудных подростков с ребятами, которые уже увлечены полезной деятельностью, послужит решению проблем и первичной и вторичной профилактики безнадзорности и правонарушений несовершеннолетних.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Знаете ли вы друг друга?

На сцену выходит руководитель. Поздоровавшись с ребятами, сидящими в зале, он называет свое имя и имя баяниста, с которым вышел на площадку.
—	Ребята, а вы знаете друг друга? — спрашивает детей руководитель.
—	Знаем! — обычно отвечают ребята.
—	Сейчас я это проверю,— говорит руководитель. С этими словами он вызывает к себе двух ребят — мальчика и девочку — и ставит их по обе стороны от себя.
—	 Перед вами двое ребят,— обращается руководитель к зрителям.
— Это (поднимает руку мальчика) — Коля, а это (поднимает руку девочки) — Таня. Прошу повторить (вновь поднимает руку мальчика, а затем — девочки. Ребята хором повторяют их имена).
 —Хорошо. Я буду поднимать руку Коли или Тани. Вы хором называете имя того, чью руку я подниму. Только без ошибок.
Руководитель поднимает руку Коли, повернув одновременно свою голову в его сторону. Все хором произносят:
—	Коля!
После этого руководитель, повернув голову в сторону Тани, поднимает ее руку вверх. Все хором называют ее по имени.
Так надо повторить несколько раз.
В какой-то момент руководитель, повернув голову в сторону девочки, поднимает в это время руку мальчика или наоборот. В результате сидящие в зале называют Колю Таней, а Таню Колей. Это вызывает смех у ребят.
Закончив игру, руководитель говорит:
—То, что мы сейчас провели, — была веселая шутка, но вместе с тем это была и проверка вашего внимания. Надеюсь, что дальше вы будете внимательней.


Что мы делали?

Игра проводится под музыку. Руководитель вызывает двух ребят — одного от одной стороны зала, а другого — от другой и отводит их за кулисы.
—	Ребята! — обращается руководитель к остальным зрителям. — Мы сейчас изобразим игру на музыкальных инструментах, а они,— показывает в сторону ушедших за кулисы детей, — должны будут по вашим движениям угадать, на каком музыкальном инструменте вы играете. Кто из них первым угадает, тот и выиграет. Если кто-то из вас не знает, как играть на том или ином инструменте, смотрите на меня и повторяйте за мной движения.
После этого руководитель вызывает из-за кулис ребят, ставит их позади себя лицом к зрителям и начинает игру, изображая движения во время игры на скрипке, контрабасе, трубе, барабане и т. д. Игра повторяется 3—4 раза.
Загадки-рифмы

—Ребята! Я буду загадывать вам загадки, — говорит руководитель.
— А вы произносите ответы все вместе хором, дружно.
Зимой, в часы веселья, Вишу на яркой ели я,      Стреляю, точно пушка,— Зовут меня... (Хлопушка).

На шесте дворец,
Во дворце...
(Скворец).

И зелен, и густ
На грядке куст.
Покопай немножко — 
Под кустом... (Картошка). 
Кругла да гладка,
Откусишь — сладка.
Засела крепко на грядке...
(Репка).

Кругло, душисто, Моет чисто.
Нужно, чтоб у каждого было Душистое... (Мыло).

У каждого взрослого и у младенца
Должно быть отдельное...
(Полотенце).

На стене висит тарелка,     По тарелке ходит стрелка. Стрелка та не для красы — Время скажут вам... (Часы).

Что стоит в конце страницы,
Украшая всю тетрадь?
Чем вы можете гордиться?
Правильно, оценкой...
(Пять).


Не собьюсь

—	Скажите, пожалуйста, кто из вас хорошо знает таблицу умножения? — спрашивает руководитель.
Дети отвечают:
—	 Все!
—	 Нужен только один человек (ведущий вызывает одного ребенка на сцену).
Руководитель спрашивает:
—	Ты, конечно, сумеешь назвать подряд все числа от одного до тридцати? Ни разу не собьешься? Отлично! Тогда начнем считать, но только с таким условием: числа, в которых есть цифра 3 или которые делятся на три, не называются, вместо них нужно говорить: «Не собьюсь». Считать нужно громко, отчетливо, чтобы было слышно всем.
После этого руководитель дает команду, и ребенок начинает считать. Вслед за первым ребенком на эстраду выходят по очереди другие дети и так до тех пор, пока кому-то удастся правильно назвать цифры.
Мотоцикл

Игра строится как соревнование двух команд. Выигрывает команда, сделавшая меньше ошибок.
Руководитель должен выяснить, какая команда лучше знает, из каких частей состоит мотоцикл. Он называет различные предметы, в том числе и те, которые относятся к мотоциклу, а играющие, поднимая правую руку вверх, говорят: «Есть!», но только в том случае, если названный предмет действительно имеется в мотоцикле. Например: Рама — есть! Колеса — есть! Спицы — есть! Птицы — ошибка. Покрышка — есть! Обод — есть! Мотор — есть! Топор — ошибка. Тормоз — есть! Чайка — ошибка. Руль — есть. Куль — ?     и т.д.
Называть предметы нужно громко, четко, быстро. Руководитель, произнося слова, всякий раз поднимает руку, независимо от того, относятся названные им предметы к мотоциклу или нет.
Выигрывает команда, у которой меньше ошибок или которая ни разу не ошибалась (для подсчета ошибок можно назначить двух судей из числа зрителей).

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*Проворные носильщики*

Для игры нужно взять десять детских воздушных шаров, надуть их и положить у края сцены, по пять мячей на каждой стороне. Это — «багаж». Желательно, чтобы «багаж» был двух цветов (у каждого «носильщика» своего цвета). Помимо «багажа» для игры нужны два фартука для «носилыциков».
—	Вещи лежат на месте,— говорит руководитель.
— Их нужно погрузить в «багажный вагон». Приглашаем «носильщиков»!
Руководитель выбирает двух детей (лучше, если они будут примерно одного возраста) и приглашает их на сцену. Затем он показывает им на воздушные шары и говорит:
—	Вот вещи, которые нужно погрузить в «багажный вагон». А вот и фартуки, которые вы должны надеть, прежде чем начнете погрузку вещей. По команде «Начали» каждый из вас подбежит ко мне, возьмет у меня из рук фартук, наденет его на себя, подвяжется, затем подбежит к вещам (указывает кому к каким вещам подбегать), возьмет в руки 5 шаров сразу и погрузит их в «багажный вагон» (в глубине сцены стоят два стула на расстоянии 2 метра один от другого. На каждом надпись «багажный вагон»).
Кто быстрее погрузит вещи в «багажный вагон», тот получит звание «Проворный носильщик».
Объяснив игру, руководитель дает сигнал. В ходе игры он следит за тем, чтобы мячи переносились не по одному, а все вместе, комментирует происходящее.
Ребенок, первым перенесший вещи в «багажный вагон», объявляется победителем и получает звание «Проворный носильщик».
Узел посередине
Для игры необходим шнур длиной один метр. Руководитель выходит на эстраду, держа его в руках. В правой руке у него один конец шнура, в левой — другой.
—	Кто может взяться за оба конца шнура и, не отрывая от них рук, завязать посередине шнура узел? — спрашивает руководитель у ребят.
Изъявившие желание приглашаются на сцену. Чаще всего попытки играющих завязать узел оказываются тщетными. Тогда руководитель берет шнур и, взявшись за его концы и не отрывая от них рук, завязывает посередине шнура узел. Делает он это следующим образом: прежде, чем взяться за концы шнура, руководитель перекрещивает руки и берется левой рукой за правый конец шнура, а правой — за левый. После этого он разводит руки в стороны, и узел завязывается сам по себе.

Кто первым запоет песню?
Игра проводится под музыку.
—	В игре, которую мы сейчас начнем,— говорит руководитель зрителям,— нужно внимательно слушать музыку. Игра называется «Кто первым запоет песню?». Левая сторона зала — это команда по имени «До¬-ре-ми», а правая сторона — команда «Ля-си-до».
Наш баянист исполнит мелодии разных песен, надеюсь, что вы их хорошо знаете. Как только зазвучит мелодия, вы постараетесь определить, какой песне она принадлежит, и без промедления запеть эту песню. Команда, которая раньше запоет песню, получает очко.
Итак, начинаем нашу игру. Внимательно слушайте мелодию первой песни.
Баянист начинает играть. После того, как дети спели один куплет, руководитель определяет победившую команду и игра продолжается. В конце игры руководитель подсчитывает количество очков каждой команды и объявляет результат.
Загадки-рифмы
Руководитель говорит детям, что он будет загадывать загадки, а они должны будут хором говорить отгадки.
Смело в небе проплывает, Обгоняя птиц полет.           Человек им управляет.        Что такое?... (Самолет).
По волнам плывет отважно,
Не сбавляя быстрый ход,
Лишь гудит машина важно,
Что такое?..
(Пароход).
Ем я уголь, пью я воду,              
Как напьюсь — прибавлю ходу.
Везу обоз на сто колес.                      И зовусь я... (Паровоз).

Напои меня бензином,
На ноги одень резину.
И тогда, вздымая пыль,
Тебя помчит...
(Автомобиль). 

У кого на пальце вакса,                                                                У того в тетради... (Клякса).

С теми в дружбе мы и в мире,
Кто учился на... (Четыре).
С теми рады мы плясать,                                                   У кого отметка ... (Пять).

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Методические рекомендации
по правовому воспитанию несовершеннолетних
в учреждениях культуры*
Трудно спорить с тем, что право - неотъемлемый элемент куль¬туры, так же как мораль, политика, экономика, искусство. Для нор¬мального развития человеку необходимо овладеть духовной культурой общества, включающей среди прочих и правовую культуру.
То, что мы называем «правовой культурой», создается постепен¬но, нелегко - как все по-настоящему ценное и крупное в духовном ба¬гаже человека. Правовое воспитание начинается с раннего детства.
Знание того, «что такое хорошо и что такое плохо», помогают детям освоить первые, самые пока расплывчатые знания в области права. Они узнают, чему закон говорит «нельзя», как карает наруши¬телей, при каких условиях оказывает снисхождение или прощает.
Начинать работу по правовому воспитанию детей и подростков следует со знакомства с такими элементами нравственной культуры, как совесть, честь, правдивость, чувство собственного достоинства, доброта. Без них правовая культуры не может быть полноценной. 

Ре¬комендуем вам провести для ребят дошкольного и младшего школьного возраста такие мероприятия:

1.   «Главное качество  человека  доброта» - познавательная программа. В программу можно включить тематические кон¬курсы или поиграть с ребятами в игры, где бы они смогли продемонстрировать свои умения дружно преодолевать пре¬пятствия. По ходу действия им станет ясно, что человека лю¬бят и уважают за доброту, отзывчивость.
2.  «Узнай себя» - цикл психологических игр. Для их подготов¬ки рекомендуем использовать книгу Н.Козлова «Лучшие пси¬хологические игры и упражнения. Екатеринбург. АРД ЛТД, 1998 г.
3.   «Мы соберем большой хоровод» - развлекательная программа для детей и родителей. В мире существует тысячи лекарств практически от всех болезней. Но все же есть еще ряд болез¬ней, которые обычными таблетками и микстурами не изле¬чить. Предложите участникам развлекательной программы, ребятам и их родителям представить себя фармацевтами и придумать такое лекарство (название, состав ингредиентов, способ применения), которое можно было бы прописать врунам, лентяям, плаксам, ябедникам, драчунам.
4.   «Когда солнце тебе улыбается» - праздник песен о дружбе.
5.  «О настоящем и поддельном» - встреча подростков с инте¬ресными людьми -психологами, журналистами, правоведа¬ми.
6.    «Душа    это наше  творенье» - поэтический конкурс.
7.  «Не хуже других» - творческий конкурс. Самое главное в этом конкурсе придумать много-много необычных состяза¬ний на определение самого-самого... Конкурсы могут быть и несерьезные (кто сможет сделать больше приседаний, удержать на носу карандаш и т.д.). Когда конкурсы приду¬маны и необходимый «инвентарь» приготовлен - ведущий объясняет, что такое Книга рекордов Гиннеса, представляет секретариат, который будет вести регистрацию рекордов, установленных на этом конкурсе.
Для ребят подросткового возраста можно организовать:

1.    Конкурсы правовых знаний.
2.    Юридические олимпиады по темам: 
-     ваши трудовые права и обязанности;
-     о тех, кто учится;
-     дела семейные;
-     на страже Родины;
-     перед лицом закона;
-     несовершеннолетний правонарушитель и преступник.
3.  Встречи с юристами за круглым столом, тематические вече¬ра с устройством книжных выставок «Надо ли убивать сво¬бодное время», «Нет прав без обязанностей», «Закон и под¬росток», «Чтобы не случилось беды» с обсуждениями мате¬риалов печати.

Для старших подростков рекомендуем провести:

1. Дискуссионный вечер «Завтрашний характер в сегодняш¬нем поступке», пригласив на него работников милиции, юри¬стов, педагогов. В процессе общения и дискутирования они помогут ребятам сформировать правильные взгляды и убеж¬дения, помогут ответить на вопросы: Где кончается мальчи¬шеская проделка и начинается преступление? С какого воз¬раста человек несет уголовную ответственность? Что такое вина? Какие обстоятельства смягчают или отягчают ответст¬венность виновного? Как по закону наказываются подростки, » совершившие преступления?
1. «Не в силе добро, а « добре сила». Участниками этого ток-шоу могут быть все три поколения семей - дети, их родители, дедушки и бабушки, а также приглашенные юристы, работ¬ники милиции, священники, врачи, педагоги. Это программа, состоящая из разнообразных информационно-художест¬венных блоков. В них освещаются актуальные правовые те¬мы: «Каким должен быть наш современник», «Активная жиз¬ненная позиция. Каково ее нравственное содержание?» и др.
1.   «Какого ты рода, племени?» в этой познавательно-игровой программе можно использовать отрывки из фильма о родном крае, провести викторину на эту тему.
2. «Лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз услышать» - экскур¬сия по историческим местам родного края.                                
3.   «Их подвиг восславил  народ» - вечер-размышление о русских воинах-героях. В ходе мероприятия рекомендуем использо¬вать легенды, сказания, рассказы о подвигах и героизме рус¬ских воинов разных поколений, иллюстрированный материал о битвах и сражениях, отрывки из документальных и художе¬ственных фильмов. Главное в вечере-размышлении - это ак¬тивное включение в беседу ребят. В программу входит викторина и встреча с героями-земляками.
4.  «Рассказ о том, как Лень и Скука чуть жизнь не проглоти¬ли» - театрализованное представление. В программе представления - творческие конкурсы «Вредные советы», «Экс¬пресс-диагноз», «Обвинительная речь».
5.   «Любимый уголок родной Отчизны» - выставка рисунков.
6.   «Нам счастье не сулит обида чья-то» - вечер-встреча со священником.
7.   «Роскошь и нищета общения» - тематическая игровая про¬грамма.
8. «Дорога дальняя, казенный дом...» - вечер вопросов и отве¬тов. На вечер приглашаются компетентные писатели.
9.   Праздник   благодарности.   Эту   праздничную   программу должны готовить сами ребята для своих родителей, педаго¬гов и просто добрых старших знакомых. Все происходящее на празднике должно быть для взрослых сюрпризом. А это: вручение символических медалей, исполнение песен в честь приглашенных, веселые конкурсы.
Работа по формированию правовой культуры у несовершенно¬летних только тогда приводит к высокоэффективным результатам, когда она выстраивается как целенаправленная, хорошо продуманная деятельность клубного учреждения, имеющего отлаженные творче¬ские отношения со школой, отделом молодежи, правоохранительны¬ми органами, опирающаяся на передовые методики, лучшие формы работы.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*Методические рекомендации 
по патриотическому воспитанию 
детей и подростков в учреждениях культуры*

Истинный человек и сын Отечества 
есть одно и тоже…                      
 ( А. Н. Радищев )


Воспитанность человека проявляется в его духовности, в гармонии нравственных качеств, в душевной тонкости и способности к самоконтролю, в ответственности и чувстве долга перед обществом, Родиной. Патриотизм – это стержень духовно – нравственного воспитания.
В дошкольном возрасте начинает формироваться чувство патриотизма: любовь и привязанность к Родине, преданность ей, ответственность за нее, желание трудиться на ее благо, беречь и умножать богатства.
Сегодня перед организаторами детского и подросткового досуга как никогда остро стоит задача – воспитание патриота России. И от решения этого вопроса зависит будущее каждого человека, живущего в России, и всей страны в целом.
К сожалению, как указывается в государственной программе «Патриотическое воспитание граждан Российской Федерации на 2001-2005 годы» (16.02.2001 г) события последнего времени подтвердили тот факт, что в стране «…Стала более заметной постепенная утрата нашим обществом традиционно российского патриотического сознания…». Более того, «…В общественном сознании получили широкое распространение равнодушие, эгоизм, индивидуализм, цинизм, немотивированная агрессивность, неуважительное отношение к государству».
Воспитание детей и подростков в современном российском государстве реализуется в условиях экономического и политического реформирования всех сторон жизни общества, в силу чего существенно изменились социокультурная жизнь подрастающего поколения, функционирование образовательных учреждений, средств массовой информации, молодежных и детских общественных объединений, религиозных организаций. В то же время реформирование вызвало социальное расслоение общества, снижение жизненного уровня большинства населения, эрозию нравственных ориентиров и другие негативные последствия которые нашли свое отражение в формировании личности молодых россиян не самым лучшим образом. В результате начали появляться экстремистские группировки, большинство из которых по своему составу преимущественно молодежные. И их участники учились или же еще учатся в школе. Причем в них состоят не всегда только выходцы из неблагополучных семей. Некоторые вступают в данные организации по идейным соображениям.
.Прервана целостность процесса воспитания патриотизма, осмысления мировоззренческих позиций государственной целостности России. Общество перестало не только контролировать, но и оказывать существенное влияние на молодое поколение, которое сегодня воспитывается на худших образцах импортной кинопродукции, культивирующих насилие. В обществе идет отрицание прошлого, а социальные и межэтнические конфликты ожесточают молодое поколение, провоцируют вспышки насилия.
Подобным негативным, опасным тенденциям необходимо противостоять. Обеспечение целостного процесса воспитания патриотизма – вот та задача, которая очень остро стоит перед организаторами детского и молодежного досуга. Им прежде всего необходимо сохранить свою духовность, затем разобраться во всем и выбрать нужные ориентиры для воспитания подрастающего поколения, научить их любить не придуманную Россию, а такую, какая она есть. А любить и беречь можно только то, что чувствуешь, знаешь, понимаешь. Что может заинтересовать ребенка чистотой, искренностью, красотой, глубоким содержанием? Это наша многовековая история и культура – Лики Земли неповторимы. Каждая страна уникальна. И задача каждого поколения – сохранить эту самобытность. Мы же в немалой степени растеряли свои национальные черты, предали забвению русскую народную культуру, отвергли то, что является сутью русского человека. Терпение, доброта, щедрость, милосердие, стремление к духовности – вот что всегда лежало в основе быта и традиций русского человека.
Патриотами не рождаются. Ими становятся по мере взросления, по мере понимания гражданином своей ответственности за судьбу Родины. Патриотическое воспитание дошкольников и школьников включает в себя передачу им знаний, формирование на их основе отношения и организацию доступной возрасту деятельности.  
  Базовым этапом формирования у ребят  любви к Родине следует считать накопление ими социального опыта жизни в своем городе селе, (поселке), усвоение принятых в нем норм поведения, взаимоотношений, приобщение к миру его культуры. Любовь к Отчизне начинается с любви к своей малой родине – месту, где родился человек       
Проблему воспитания патриота организаторы детского и подросткового досуга пытаются решать по разному. Предлагаем вам наиболее приемлемый подход к осуществлению патриотического воспитания в культурно-досуговых учреждениях. Основу этого подхода составляют тематические блоки, в них  содержатся конкретные задачи, решение которых необходимо для воспитания патриота и мероприятия по их реализации.

I.Путешествие в историю.
-Поддерживать интерес детей и подростков к жизни наших предков, обогащая их новыми знаниями об исторических событиях  и конкретных личностях. Расширять кругозор, воспитывать уважение к человеку. Рекомендуем вам провести для ребят такие мероприятия:

1. «Наши предки славяне» - познавательная программа. В программу можно включить театрализованное представление, рассказывающее об истории нашей страны, викторины о занятиях и обычаях наших предков.

2. «Россия родина моя» - праздник. В ходе которого ребята познакомятся с государственными символами страны, стихами и песнями о Родине, смогут попеть и потанцевать.

3.  «Москва – столица России» - познавательная программа.

4. «Защитники земли русской» - цикл познавательно – развлекательных программ. Здесь в увлекательной и доступной форме передаются сведения о духовных наставниках народа, богатырях, героях и других людях, которыми гордится отечество.

5. «Какого ты рода, племени?»  в этой познавательно-игровой программе можно использовать отрывки из фильма о родном крае, провести викторину на эту тему.

6. «Их подвиг восславил народ» - вечер-размышление о русских воинах-героях. В ходе мероприятия рекомендуем использовать легенды, сказания, рассказы о подвигах и героизме русских воинов разных поколений, иллюстрированный материал о битвах и сражениях, отрывки из документальных и художественных фильмов. Главное в вечере-размышлении – это активное включение в беседу ребят. В программу входит викторина и встреча с героями-земляками.

7. «Лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз услышать» - экскурсия по историческим местам родного края.

8. «Мама папа и я – белгородская семья» - игровая программа для детей и родителей. В нее надо включить русские народные игры.

9. День защитников Отечества – турнир. Это своего рода состязания сильнейших  в разных областях знаний. Турнир оформляется книжной выставкой по теме. Игроки делятся на две команды, (надо дать название и сделать эмблему, а также подобрать девиз), на стенде  под номерами закрыты игровые поля, каждое из которых имеет свое название и серию вопросов. Игровые поля можно назвать так: «Богатырская застава», «Защитники России», «Дороги мужества и славы», «Звезды бессмертия», «Небо для смелых», «По морям по волнам», «Знай своих защитников», «Помоги себе сам» (в последнем поле практические умения показывает команда – даются ситуации – надо рассказать, как можно выйти из нее).
         Представители команд поочередно подходят к игровому полю, выбирают номер и отвечают на вопрос (команде можно совещаться).
         Побеждает та команда, у которой больше всего медалей – им присваивается звание рыцаря Российского государства.
         В заключение турнира команда победителей дает клятву на верность Отечеству.

II.  «Вижу чудное раздолье».
       - Расширять представление ребят о богатстве русской земли, родного края о том, что природные богатства дают человеку возможность жить, а человек может землю украсить, а может и погубить; воспитывать чувство ответственности за природу родного края. Для ребят можно организовать и провести:

1.  Викторины – «Наша Родина – Россия»
 - о городах нашей страны;
 - о реках; 
 - морях и озерах;
 -  о полезных ископаемых и  др.

2.  «Путешествие с капелькой» - экологический праздник.

3. «Озорная полянка» - тематическая игровая программа, в  которой дети встретятся с персонажами русских сказок, поиграют с ними в русские народные игры, познакомятся с  интересными  скороговорками, загадками о природе родного края, научатся петь веселые частушки (сценарий имеется в библиотеке БГЦНТ).

4.	«Россия, Россия – края дорогие…» - познавательная программа

5.	«Знахарские посиделки» - познавательно-игровая программа. 


III. Быт и традиции.                          
       - Знакомить детей с жилищем русского человека. Дать представление о предметах быта. Дать сведения об одежде, транспорте, о продуктах питания. Вызвать интерес к русским традициям: гостеприимству, почитанию родителей, помощи, ярмаркам; выражению приветствия, благодарности, пожелания (здравствуйте, милости прошу, спасибо, мир вашему дому). Дать представление о народных и православных праздниках. Рекомендуем провести:

1. «Забавы вокруг печки» - посиделки. Участники этого мероприятия узнают, что русская печь существует около четырех  тысяч лет и много интересного о ней. В программу посиделок необходимо включить поговорки и загадки о печи.
2. «Хлеб всему голова» - праздник. В программу праздника помимо стихов, песен, танцевальных композиций, викторин пословиц, поговорок, загадок, скороговорок можно включить такую игру – образование родственных слов к слову «хлеб». Ведущая задает вопрос  и бросает мяч ребятам, ребята отвечают и возвращают мяч ведущей: 
- Назовите хлеб ласково (Хлебушек.)Кто выращивает хлеб? (Хлебороб.) Кто печет хлеб? (Хлебопек.) Назови завод, где выпекают хлеб. (Хлебозавод.) Как называются изделия из теста? (Хлебобулочные изделия.) Прибор для резки хлеба. (Хлеборезка.) Посуда для хлеба.(Хлебница.) 

3. «Ярмарка» - праздник. Участниками этого праздника могут быть все три поколения семей – дети, их родители, дедушки и бабушки. Его программа должна состоять из разнообразных информационно-художественных блоков: сведения о русском костюме, его особенностях; об использовании разных видов транспорта в разные времена года; познакомить с русской традицией – ярмарка.

4. «Учителя духовные» - вечера-встречи со священнослужителями, на которых  ребята узнают о том, что во все времена жили на Руси необыкновенные люди – духовные наставники народа.

5.  «Пальчики оближешь» - конкурсная программа.

6. «Мы за чаем не скучаем» - игровая программа.

7. «Народная мудрость» - сюжетно-игровая программа, в ходе которой ребята уяснят, в чем конкретно выражается народная мудрость – в песнях, в сказках, в танцах, пословицах, поговорках, загадках

8. «Лучший знаток русской национальной культуры» - игра-викторина.

9. «Сказ о русском самоваре» - познавательно-игровая программа.

10. Праздник каш.

	IV. В чудесном мире русского языка.   
 - Познакомить с видами устного народного творчества.  Показать детям мягкость, точность, лиричность русского языка. Приобщать детей к неистощимым богатствам русской литературы. Предлагаем вам провести для ребят такие мероприятия:

1.	«Наша родина – Россия, наш язык – Русский» - праздник. В программу праздника можно включить изречения народной мудрости, притчи, памятные даты.

2. «Душа – это наше творенье» - поэтический конкурс.

3. «Толстовские декады».

4.«Пушкинские недели».

5. «День  славянской письменности и культуры».

6. Литературно-музыкальные вечера:
    - « Славные имена России»
    - «А душу можно ль рассказать?»
    - «К Пушкину властней нас движет живое чувство..»

7. «В королевстве русской словесности» - бой эрудитов. Король и королева проведут серьезные испытания для эрудитов. Среди этих испытаний могут быть следующие:
- Рассказать о великих тезках. Например каждый Александр должен помнить о своих тезках:
 Александре Невском и Александре Суворове, Александре Пушкине и Александре Блоке, Александре Грибоедове. Надо немного поразмышлять о них. Надо знать и значение имени – Александр – самое гармоничное.
   ( Когда-то философ П.А. Флоренский писал: «Имя само по себе не дает хорошего или плохого человека. Надо потратить много сил, чтобы заполнить его надлежащим содержанием»).
-  Конкурс – Заполни надлежащим содержанием какое-то имя (дается имя известного писателя или поэта).

8. «Ума палата, а ключ от нее при мне» - конкурсная программа. Ребятам предлагается, используя известные пословицы и поговорки, применить их с умом и юмором. 

	V. Творения рук человеческих.
     - Расширять знания детей о русской народной игрушке. Познакомить с произведениями жостовских и гжельских мастеров. Развивать творческие способности ребят. Воспитывать интерес к произведениям русских художников и мастеров. Для детей и подростков можно организовать такие мероприятия:

1.«Наша добрая матрешка» - познавательно-развлекательная программа. Проводится в комнате русских ремесел. Знакомство с матрешкой начинается с загадки: «Кого мы сначала попалам ломаем, а потом играем». Затем в ходе программы дети узнают как делают матрешек разрисовывают, чем отличаются матрешки из Семенова от матрешек из Полховского Майдана,а также поучаствуют в конкурсе на лучшую роспись матрешки, попоюти потанцуют с матрешками (из танцевального коллектива), послушают стихи.

2. «В гостях у Городецких мастеров» - познавательная программа в которой прозвучит рассказ о старинном городке на волге – Городец, о характерных особенностях Городецкого промысла, ребята  увидят красивые предметы и игрушки. Потом примут участие в конкурсе пословиц и поговорок о труде мастеров. В заключении программы приглашенные мастера изготавливают вместе с ребятами изделия декоративно прикладного искусства и желают им не забывайть народных традиций – «В каком народе живешь, того обычая держись».

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
3. Праздник игрушки.

4. «Сказка из кружева» - игровая познавательная программа. В программу необходимо включить материал, который даст ответы на такие вопросы: Когда люди научились творить из белых нитей кружевную сказку? Где обнаружено первое письменное упоминание о кружеве? Какое кружево самое знаменитое? На этой программе ребята смогут  познакомиться с членами кружка «Рукодельница» или встретиться с известной мастерицей коклюшечного кружева Еленой Бобылевой (г. Губкин).

	VI. Русские народные песни и танцы.
  - Познакомить ребят с русскими народными песнями и танцами. Научить их петь и танцевать. Организуйте и проведите для них:

1. «Песня – душа народа» - праздник.

2. «Назови песню» - игровая программа

3. «Музыкальная карусель» - развлекательная программа. В «музыкальной карусели» участники заезда остаются на месте, а по кругу движутся песни. Песни, которые участникам надо вспомнить. А темы в заездах на «музыкальной карусели» могут быть такие:

       - песни, в которых упоминаются названия городов;
       - песни, в которых упоминаются родственники (мама. папа, 
         бабушка  и т. д.)     	                     
       - песни, в которых упоминаются музыкальные инструменты;
       - песни, в которых упоминается слово «песня»;
       - песни, в которых упоминается еда и напитки;
 - песни, в которых упоминаются животные; 
    и т. д.  

Одним из важнейших звеньев в организации патриотического воспитания детей и подростков являются патриотические клубы и объединения: туристические, юных патриотов, юных моряков (десантников, пограничников, спасателей и т.д.).
Цель создания таких клубов: пропаганда традиций армии и флота, здорового образа жизни, воспитание гражданина.
Занятия в клубе «Отечество», «Отчизны верные сыны» дадут возможности шире познакомиться с родным краем, глубже понять особенности его природы, истории и культуры. Здесь же можно организовывать встречи ребят с ветеранами Великой отечественной войны, с участниками боевых действий в Афганистане и контртеррористической  операции в Чечне . Участники таких клубов станут активными помощниками при подготовке недель боевой  славы.




НЕДЕЛЯ БОЕВОЙ СЛАВЫ

Примерный план проведения

Первый день.

  И помнит мир спасенный.
Вечер-рассказ об участниках Великой Отечественной войны; праздник улиц, площадей, названных именами героев; поздравления ветеранов, инвалидов войны, семей погибших воинов; концерты художественной самодеятельности по заявкам ветеранов войны и труда.

Второй день.

 Поклонимся великим тем годам
Торжественные митинги-реквиемы у памятников, мемориалов, обелисков, братских могил; возложение венков и цветов; посещение музеев; проведение туристических походов по местам боевой и трудовой славы; открытие выставок и фотомонтажей под девизом "Памяти павших будем достойны"; показ хроникально-документальных и художественных фильмов о Великой Отечественной войне; беседы, лекции, читательские конференции.

Третий день.

  Медаль за бой, медаль за труд из одного металла льют
Вечера-рапорты производственных (ученических, студенческих,
 воинских) коллективов (бригада, отделение, участок, класс, группа), на которых организуется чествование ветеранов войны, передовиков; документальные рассказы о судьбах людей военного времени; тематический концерт художественной самодеятельности.

Четвертый день.

  Биография подвига
Тематические вечера, киновечера, устные журналы о героическом подвиге городов-героев; торжественные митинги, шествия с приглашением непосредственных участников героических сражений; показ тематических кинофильмов любительских киностудий; просмотр выставок по материалам поисковых работ следопытов; концерты духовой музыки.

Пятый день.

   Не бывать войне-пожару
Массовые театрализованные представления, посвященные борьбе за мир и разоружение; митинги, осуждающие преступные действия международных террористов; митинги солидарности, концерты, выставки детского рисунка "Мы голосуем за мир".

Шестой день.

  Наше счастье в боях завоевано
Вечера-встречи ветеранов войны, воинов Вооруженных Сил, военнослужащих запаса с молодежью призывного возраста, посвященные преемственности поколений; уроки мужества, расширенные заседания молодежных военно-патриотических клубов "Подвиг", "Патриот", "Поиск", клубов ветеранов войны "Друзья-однополчане", "Фронтовичка"; конкурсы военно-патриотической песни; проводы призывников; посещение музеев, комнат боевой славы подшефных воинских частей и учреждений.

Седьмой день.

  Ради жизни на земле
Литературные вечера, читательские конференции, литературно-музыкальные композиции; выставки книг; конкурсы на лучшее стихотворение, сочинение.
Важный формой пропаганды героики войны являются киновечера с показам на них художественных и хроникально-документальных кинофильмов. Киновечерам можно дать названия:
"И помнит мир спасенный"
"Я родом из детства - из войны"
"Дочери России"
"Живая память поколений".
	Опыт показывает, что воспитывать патриота надо на конкретных героических примерах, исторических событиях, на народных традициях и правилах по которым веками жила могучая Россия. Но при этом надо помнить и о сегодняшнем дне, вместе с детьми постоянно прослеживать связь между стариной и днем настоящим, дать понять подрастающему человеку, что он хозяин своей Родины:
- Я -  человек!
- Я живу на этой Земле.
- Здесь мой дом, мои близкие и дорогие люди. Я люблю эту Землю, мой родной край, все, что живет и радуется вместе со мной. Я хочу научиться заботиться о них.
- Я играю, танцую, пою, слушаю музыку своего народа.
- Я учусь мастерить, рисовать у лучших мастеров своей Земли.
- Мне рассказывают сказки, легенды, былины о героях, их подвигах, о доброте и отваге, о вечной победе добра над злом. 
-Это все – моя Родина!

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*В ГОСТЯХ У УЛЫБКИ И СМЕХА*
_(Конкурсно-развлекательная юмористическая программа)_

Оформление зала: выставка творчества ребят — поделки на темы «Маски» и «Шутки-небылицы».
Звучит песня «Улыбка» (сл. М. Пляцковского, муз.  В. Шаинского) из мультфильма «Крошка Енот». Ребята входят в зал. 
Их встречают клоуны Смех и Улыбка.
Смех:		Скорее входите, желанные гости,
Все ваши заботы у входа отбросьте!
Пусть всюду мелькают счастливые лица,
Пусть каждый сегодня у нас веселится.
Улыбка: 	Заходите, торопитесь,
Наши милые друзья!
Отдыхайте, веселитесь,
Здесь скучать никак нельзя.
Смех:		Простим сегодня все ошибки,
Но не отсутствие улыбки.
Лицо без улыбки — ошибка.
Смех и Улыбка (вместе): Да здравствуют Смех и Улыбка!
Улыбка: Здравствуйте, взрослые!
Смех: Здравствуйте, дети!
Улыбка: Давайте познакомимся. Меня зовут Улыбка.
Смех: А меня — Смех. А как зовут вас?
Ребята поочередно представляют свои команды: «Чепушинки», «Веселинки», «Смешинки», «Юморинки».
Улыбка: Сегодня у нас состоится состязание команд, а также мы узнаем ребят, которые получат титулы «Грустинка» и  «Смеходар».
Смех:		Чтоб стать Смеходаром,
Верь, нужно очень мало —
Быть веселым, не зевать,
Песни петь и танцевать.
Улыбка: К нам идут три подружки.
Смех: Давайте попробуем отгадать гостей.
Звучит музыка в исполнении инструментов симфонического оркестра — 
«Три подружки» из программы Д. Кабалевского «Музыка». По интонационно-выразительным элементам музыкального языка ребята 
определяют подружек:
 скрипки, пауз – вздохи, жалобы — «Плакса»; 
медно-духовые — резкие аккорды, зло — «Злюка»; 
деревянно-духовые — музыка быстрая, веселая — «Резвушка».
После отгадки каждая гостья соответственно образу появляется в зале. Улыбка и Смех усаживают их на места с табличкой «Жюри».
Улыбка: Я думаю, пора начинать нашу конкурсную программу.
Стук в дверь.
Смех: Ха-ха! Это, вероятно, команда «Слезинки»?
Появляются два мальчика: один в коротких штанишках, на груди написано «Юмор», другой в длинных штанишках, с бородой, на груди написано «Анекдот», идет, опираясь на первого.
Юмор: Такой праздник и без нас?
Анекдот: А мы вам приготовили задания. Два балла получит тот, кто правильно ответит первым на вопрос: «Как нас зовут полностью?»
(Правильный ответ: «Юмор в коротких штанишках и Анекдот с бородой».)
Анекдот: А теперь вы должны рассказать начало анекдота. Если его никто не знает, то вы получаете два балла, а если окажется известным, старым, то у вас отрастет борода. Согласны вы на такое условие?
Вызывается по одному представителю от каждой команды. Если зритель из зала продолжит его анекдот, то игроку прикрепляется борода.
Улыбка:	Тот, кто весел и здоров,
Целый мир обнять готов,
Для него теплей и ярче
День обычный.
Смех:		Надо с юмором дружить,
Веселиться и шутить.
Будет все нормально, все в порядке,
Все отлично!
Солист в костюме Чарли Чаплина исполняет песню.
Я ХОЧУ СТАТЬ ЧАРЛИ ЧАПЛИНЫМ
Сл. Ю. Чичкова, муз. М. Протасова

Я хочу стать Чарли Чаплиным,
Чтоб от грусти не зачахли вы.
Друзья, засмейтесь, друзья, надейтесь,
А я за вас немножко погрущу.

Припев: 	Чарли, Чарли, Чарли, Чарли, грустный, смешной,
	Чарли, Чарли, Чарли, Чарли, ты мой герой.
	О тебе пою песенку свою,
	Чарли, Чарли, ты всегда со мной.

Шляпа, усики и тросточка...
Слез невыплаканных горсточка...
Друзья, не плачьте, печаль запрячьте,
А я за вас немножко погрущу.
Припев.

От родных тайком вам слово дам,
Что веселым буду клоуном.
Друзья, засмейтесь, друзья, надейтесь,
А я за вас немножко погрущу.
Припев.

Если в жизни так уж сложится,
Смехом счастье не умножится,
Друзья, не плачьте, печаль запрячьте,
А я за вас немножко погрущу.
Во время исполнения песни жюри подводит итог первого конкурса и объявляет результаты. Ведущий записывает их на табло.
В зале с разных сторон появляются — Ах и Ох. Ах — образ оптимиста, в костюме преобладают розовые, голубые тона. Ох — образ пессимиста, в костюме преобладают серые тона.
Ах: Куда я попал? Ах, как здесь весело! Ах, как много ребят! Ах, как здесь интересно!.. (Продолжает рассматривать зал, ребят и продвигаться по направлению к другому.)
Ох: Где я? Ох, никого не знаю! Ох, все новые лица! Ох, хоть бы кого знакомого встретить! (Продолжает рассматривать зал, ребят и продвигаться по направлению к другому.)
Не замечая друг друга, Ах и Ох сталкиваются.
Ах: Ах, как интересно! Ты кто?
Ох: Ох! Как больно! А ты кто?
Улыбка: Ребята! Вы догадались, кто к нам пришел? Как зовут наших гостей? (Дети отвечают.)
Смех: Они для вас приготовили сюрпризы-загадки: Ах — веселые, Ох — грустные. За каждую отгадку команда получает очко.

Ах:
Купи, не жалей —
Будет ехать веселей.
(Колокольчик)

Ох:
Ежегодно приходят к нам гости:
Один седой, другой молодой,
Третий скачет, а четвертый плачет.
(Времена года)

Ах:
Вдоль нашего села
Бежит лошадка весела,
Под конец хвоста
Висит полон кошель овса,
Бежит да потряхивает.
(Метель, вьюга)

Ох:
В болоте плачет,
А из болота не идет.
(Кулик)

Ах:
Весной веселит,
Летом холодит,
Осенью питает,
Зимой согревает.
(Дерево)
Ох:
Сидит дед,
Во сто шуб одет.
Кто его раздевает,
Тот слезы проливает.
(Лук)

Ах:
Дяденька смеется,
На нем шубонька трясется.
(Кисель)

Ох:
Бьют Ермилку
Что есть сил по затылку,
А он не плачет,
Только ножку прячет.
(Гвоздь)

Ах:
Стоят кони на приколе,
Не пьют, не едят,
А веселые стоят.
(Окна)
Ох:
В лесу вырос,
На стене вывес,
На руках плачет,
Кто слушает — скачет.
(Гудок)
Музыкальная пауза. В это время жюри подводит итоги второго конкурса, затем объявляет результат.
Улыбка: Следующий конкурс — пословицы на тему «Смех-шутка-веселье». Я начну, а вы продолжайте. За каждый правильный ответ команда получает один балл.

Кто в радости живет, того... (кручина неймет).
Есть нечего, да жить ... (весело).
Радость не вечна, печаль ... (не бесконечна).
Мешай дело с бездельем, проводи время... (с весельем).
Шутку шутить, ... (всех веселить).
Кто людей веселит, ...(за того весь свет стоит).
Боярин шуту рад,... (да с ним не ходит в ряд).
Кто весел, а кто и нос ... (повесил).
Горько плачет, а вприсядку ... (пляшет).
За шутку не сердись, а в обиду ... (не давайся).
Сердце веселится, а лицо ... (цветет).
Красивый на грех, а дурной ... (на смех).

Смех:		С каждым поделись радостью своей,
Рассыпая смешинки звучно...
Песни пой, ведь с ними — веселей,
А когда наоборот — скучно!
Улыбка: Давайте все вместе исполним веселую песню-игру.

НАУЧИ НАС
Если птицы распевают тут и там,
Если бабочки расселись по кустам,
Научи нас веселиться, покажи нам, как резвиться,
А мы будем делать так же, как и ты.
(После первой, второй, четвертой строк — по два хлопка в ладоши.)
Если выучил урок ты назубок,
Да к тому ж еще товарищу помог,
Научи нас веселиться, покажи нам, как резвиться,
А мы будем делать так же, как и ты.
(После первой, второй, четвертой строк — по два щелчка пальцами.)
Если больно ты ушибся о косяк,
Если шишка на макушке, как кулак,
Научи ты нас не плакать, научи нас, как не ахать,
А мы будем делать так же, как и ты.
(После первой, второй, четвертой строк — по два топота ногами.)
Если маме всю посуду перемыл
И ни чашки, ни тарелки не разбил,
Научи нас веселиться, веселиться и гордиться,
А мы будем делать так же, как и ты.
(После первой, второй, четвертой строк — по два хлопка обеими руками по коленям.)
Если в космос ты отправился во сне,
Если бегал ты вприпрыжку по Луне,
Покажи, как ты резвился, как резвился, веселился,
А мы будем делать так же, как и ты.
(После первой и второй строки по два хлопка в ладоши, по окончании пения — повторение подряд щелчков, радостных восклицаний «Ай, ай!», топота ногами и хлопков руками по коленям.)
После песни-игры жюри объявляет итоги предыдущего конкурса.
Смех: Объявляю новый конкурс «Скороговорки». Приглашаю по два представителя от команды.
Ребятам предлагается жеребьевкой выбрать себе скороговорку.
Шутил, шутил, да и вышутил.
Точить балы, точить балясы, белентрясы.
Шутку сшутить, людей посмешить.
Не выслужишь, так вышутишь.
Шутки ходят в шубках.
Шут не шут, а хороший шпынь.
Не шути с шутом: проткнет и щупом.
Смешки хороши, да каковы-то будут насмешки.
Хохлатые хохотушки хохотом хохотали: ха-ха-ха-ха-ха!
Шут полосатый, выворотной, гороховый, подновинский.
Танцуй, душа, без кунтуша, ищи пана без жупана.

Улыбка: Пока жюри подводит итог конкурса, я предлагаю всем поиграть в игру «Хорошее настроение». Начиная с соседа справа, по цепочке говорим комплимент, обязательно с улыбкой, а особо веселые могут скорчить привлекательные рожицы.
	Жюри объявляет итоги предыдущего конкурса. Танцевальная группа исполняет шуточный танец «Клоунята». За это время жюри подводит итог всей программы. Называет Смеходара, отмечает, что среди присутствующих в зале Грустинок нет.
Смех:		Будь весел, чтоб радостней стало
Тому, с кем подружишься ты.
Улыбка:	Чтоб каждому в жизни хватало
Прекрасной людской доброты.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*«ЗДОРОВЬЕ СГУБИШЬ – НОВОЕ НЕ КУПИШЬ!»*


Фрагмент выступления агиттеатра

Текст читается речетативом под минусовку песни из мультфильма 
«Пластилиновая ворона»

Расскажем мы вам сказку, а может и не сказку….
А может это вправду могло на свете быть.
Здоровый образ  жизни, поверьте, это важно,
Чтоб счастливо и долго  на белом свете жить!

Испекла старуха в среду деду колобка к обеду
И остыть его немножко положила на окошко.
Колобок не долго ждал, прыгнул вниз – и убежал.
По тропинке через луг покатился. Видит вдруг
Из кусточка заяц скок: «Хочешь покурить, дружок?
Сигарету, табачок? Что боишься, дурачок?!
Иль чего тебе покруче? Анаши попробуй лучше!
На, забей-ка косячок… Ой, так ты же новичок!..
Хочешь научу курить? Будешь вечно кайф ловить.


Я – румяный колобок, у меня печеный бок.
Не хочу себе вредить, нет, не буду я курить!
Ведь со спортом я дружу и здоровьем дорожу.
Путь мой близко, далеко ли, от тебя уйду легко я!

Заяц вслед бежал, бежал, но закашлял и отстал…
Колобку дорога в лес. Катится, вдруг слышит треск.
Волк выходит из чащобы: «Испугался? Ну еще бы!
Вовремя ты мне попался, я  выпить я как раз собрался.
Похмелиться надо мне!  Трубы все мои в огне!
Чуть стою я на ногах! Шум в ушах и дрожь в руках!
Знаешь, я один не пью – собутыльника ловлю.
Круглый, ты меня поймешь, ты ж наверно, тоже пьешь.

Я – румяный колобок, у меня печеный бок.
Я не буду с тобой пить, не хочу себе вредить!
Ведь со спортом я дружу и здоровьем дорожу.
Путь мой близко, далеко ли, от тебя уйду легко я!

Колобок как припустил наутек, что было сил,
Волк отстал, а впереди виден мостик на пути.
За мостом медведь стоит, колобку он говорит:
«Я с утра почти не ел, видишь, даже похудел!
Съел всего-то ничего: поросенка одного, 
Двух барашек и овечку, и коня прямо с уздечкой.
Выпил бочку я медка,  и пять бочек молока.
Червячка я заморил. Теперь – рыбки наловил!
Не люблю я есть один… Хочешь, вместе поедим?!
А то больно ты худой…Ты, случайно, не больной? 

Я – румяный колобок, у меня печеный бок.
Ты, смотрю, медведь, обжора, так ведь лопнуть можно скоро!
Я ж здоровьем дорожу и  со спортом я дружу! 
Путь мой близко, далеко ли, от тебя уйду легко я!

Покатился он к реке. Глядь – лиса сидит на пне.
«Ах, румяненький какой! Сядь ко мне, побудь со мной.
Я работу свою знаю, всех клиентов ублажаю…
Ты мужчинка не плохой, пообщаемся с тобой?»
Посмотри какие лапки, ну давай, колись на бабки!

Я – румяный колобок, у меня печеный бок.
Что, не слышала про СПИД? Тебя это не страшит»
Я здоровьем дорожу – случайных связей не держу.
Путь мой близко, далеко ли, от тебя уйду легко я!

Так и спас наш колобок от проблем румяный бок,
Ведь со спортом он дружил и здоровьем дорожил!

Вам рассказали сказку, а может и не сказку….
А может это вправду могло на свете быть.
Здоровый образ  жизни, поверьте, это важно,
Чтоб счастливо и долго  на белом свете жить!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Вокруг света*

(Сценарий праздничной программы в день рождения)

По этому сценарию проводили день рождения  дома, для детей 4-10 лет и в кафе для первоклашек 7-8 лет.

Украшение помещения в котором будет проходить праздник: воздушные шары, детские рисунки, карта мира или глобус, или самодельные плакаты с названиями и иллюстрациями материков (из открыток и журналов), разноцветные облака из поролона, роза ветров, флажки разных стран.
Снаряжение: воздушные шарики, мяч, лото "Звери", мишень с шариками, набор мягких игрушек, маски, призы.
Развесить плакаты по стенам. 
На двери детской комнаты надпись "Кают-компания".
Маленькие путешественники садятся за свой детский стол. 
Ведущий:
- Сегодня в нашей кают-компании праздник. Знаменитому путешественнику (имя) исполнилось ... лет! Что мы ему (ей) пожелаем?
Каждый по кругу говорит свои пожелания и поздравления.
Ведущий:
-А вы знаете, ребята, раньше в России отмечали не день рождения, а именины. День святого, в честь которого вы получили своё имя. Давайте будем водить каравай, и называть каждого полным именем: Екатерина, Александр, Ксения, Илья. У вас очень красивые и славные имена. А интересно вам узнать, что значат ваши имена, и в честь каких святых вы названы?
Дети водят Каравай. С помощью сведущих взрослых вспоминают значение своих имён. Всем раздаются разноцветные шарики. 
Ведущий:
- Сегодня мы совершим кругосветное путешествие на воздушных шарах.
Задание для пап (мам). Кто быстрее надует шарик, чтобы он при этом не лопнул.
- Ну вот. Летательные аппараты готовы. Вперёд!
Все бросают свои шарики в воздух, играет музыка.
Ведущий:
- Мы побываем на музыкальном турнире в Европе, пролетим над Атлантикой, в Северной Америке проведём конкурс комплиментов, потанцуем на латиноамериканском карнавале, поохотимся в Африке, а ещё нас ждёт зелёная олимпиада в Австралии, конкурс деда Мороза и Снегурочки в Антарктиде и страна загадок - Азия.
По ходу игры показываем детям на карте, глобусе или плакате материк, на который попали. Ориентируясь на возраст, рассказываем что-то интересное о нём.
Европа.
Музыкальный турнир. 
•	1 вариант конкурса - домашний.
Ведущий:
- Ребята, мы с вами вызываем на музыкальный турнир взрослых.
Кто кого перепоёт. 
1 песню поют дети, потом - взрослые и так по очереди. Ведущий может дать тему песен. У нас День рождения был у Екатерины. Много песен, связанных с этим именем. Пели песни про День рождения, про зиму. Победила дружба. 
•	2 вариант. Более динамичный. В кафе. 
Играем в «ручеёк», и поём любимые песни. Новую песню начинает тот, кто выбирает пару в «ручейке». 
Ведущий: А теперь мы с вами займём свои места в кают-компании. И пока летим над Атлантическим океаном, можно подкрепиться.
Во время перелётов дети играют в шарики и угощаются.
Северная Америка
Конкурс комплиментов.
Ведущий: Мы с вами пролетели полмира, и попали на другой континент. В гостях принято быть вежливыми и хорошими собеседниками. Посмотрим, умеете ли вы говорить комплименты.
Каждый по очереди садится в кресло или на высокий стул. Все стараются сказать ему что-то приятное. Если дети учатся в языковой школе, можно провести конкурс на английском языке. За самый лучший комплимент - приз.
Южная Америка.
Латиноамериканский карнавал.
Включаем музыку. Дети выбирают себе атрибуты костюмов - маски, платки, шляпы. Все танцуют. За лучшие танцевальные композиции - призы.
Африка.
Джунгли.
Играем в лото "ЗВЕРИ". В меткого стрелка - кидаем в мишень шарики. Называем зверей и птиц, обитающих в Африке.
Антарктида.
Конкурс Деда Мороза и Снегурочки.
Играем в паре. Двум дедам Морозам (Снегурочкам) по очереди быстро дают лёгкие безопасные подарки: мягкие игрушки, мячи, шарики… Их задача - удержать в руках как можно больше предметов, не уронить. Выбывшие из игры хором поют песню про Новый год. Главный дед Мороз и Снегурочка дарят всем подарки-призы. В конкурсе могут участвовать и папы.
Австралия.
Зелёная олимпиада.
«Страусиное яйцо»: одним шариком набиваем другой, чтобы шарик-яйцо не упал и не разбился. «Кенгуру»: ногами держим мяч и прыгаем с ним короткую дистанцию. Старшие дети могут прыгать с младшими-кенгурятами. Или все вместе паровозиком. Всем олимпийцам - шоколадные медали.
Азия. 
Страна загадок
(В конце игры, чтобы дети успокоились и отдохнули). Загадываем каждому загадку соответственно возрасту. Проводим конкурс на самую интересную загадку.
В конце вечера праздничный торт со свечками для всех отважных путешественников. 
По итогам путешествия можно вместе сделать журнал "Вокруг света" с самыми интересными фотографиями вечера, рисунками и рассказами участников. 

Игры на детской площадке, в парке или возле дома.
Весёлая школа
(актуально в конце лета и начале осени)
Для детей от 3 до 10 лет.
Цель игры - "примирить" детей со школой.
Набирается класс - команда учеников всех возрастов. Придумывают название. Учителя - взрослые или дети постарше дают задания каждому ученику по его возрасту. Можно выбрать учителя математики, природоведения, географии и др. Когда каждый ученик справится со своим заданием, все вместе переходят из 1 класса во 2 и т.д. Поэтому нужна поддержка и дружба. Задания самые разнообразные. В 1 классе лёгкие, потом сложнее. 
Малыши очень любят задания на категории. Например, в 1 классе – назвать времена года, а кто постарше - месяцы, дни недели. Во 2 классе 1 ученику - назвать 5 домашних зверей. Второму - 5 диких зверей, дальше - птиц, деревья, цветы, насекомых. В 3 классе - одежду, обувь, посуду, транспорт и т.д. 
Но чтобы старшие дети не подсказывали. Если только малыши сами просят. Или игра в ассоциации. Учитель говорит слово. Например, - город. Ученики, начиная с малышей, вспоминают что-нибудь, связанное с городом:
Дом, машина, улица, дым, магазин.
Деревня - корова, колодец, сено, петух
Осень - листья, дождь, школа.
Девочкам постарше можно дать задания: в 1 классе - составить меню обеда, во 2 - придумать названия своим блюдам, в 3 - рассказать как что готовится. Мальчикам - назвать 10 видов спорта. Или марок машин, городов, стран. В старших классах - рассказать, как и из чего строится дом и нарисовать свой дом мелом.
По окончании каждого класса - переменка.
Кто не хочет быть учеником, становится директором школы или завучем. Завуч важно ходит среди учеников и делает им замечания или хвалит. Директор бегает взад-вперёд и приговаривает: "Где бы достать краску? - Где бы достать кирпич? - Кто бы сделал ремонт?" А также заготавливает аттестаты и золотые медали из подручного материала. И вручает их всем выпускникам по окончании школы.
Спасатели.
Варианты: 
•	Археологи - ищут древние сокровища. 
•	Путешественники - открывают новые земли.
Для детей от 3 до 12 лет
(дома или на детской площадке)
Для детей 3-8 лет.
Ведущий перед началом игры прячет ключ для спасателей, древние сокровища или записку "Новая земля".
Набирается команда спасателей (археологов, путешественников). 
В пути всем нужно держаться вместе. Нельзя никого потерять по дороге. Сначала выясняем, где север. Встаём к нему лицом. Запоминаем, что сзади у нас юг, справа - восток, слева - запад. Ведущий говорит команде, сколько шагов нужно сделать на север, сколько - на запад. Им главное не перепутать сторону и не сбиться со счёта. Старшие помогают ориентироваться младшим.
Спасатели нашли ключ, археологи - древние сокровища, новая земля открыта. Молодцы - все катятся с горки или кружатся на карусели.
Для детей 8-12 лет. 
Рисуется карта детской площадки или квартиры. Могут рисовать старшие дети. Каждый объект имеет номер или название. Ведущий прячет записку или ключ. Объявляем старт - от обьекта 1. Дети ищут его на карте. Там спрятана записка с новым направлением "5 метров на северо-восток". На следующем объекте новая записка - куда идти дальше. Можно давать подсказки и задания.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*«ДЕНЬ ПОДАРКОВ ПРОСТО ТАК»* 
СЦЕНАРИЙ ИГРОВОЙ ПРОГРАММЫ для ДЕТЕЙ

Перед началом праздника звучит музыка. 
На сцену выходит Бим - клоун. Он чем-то опе¬чален. Затем на сцену выбегает Бом, другой клоун. Он, напротив, в хорошем настроении, одним словом весельчак.
Бом: Привет, Бим!
Бим: Привет,  Бом... (вздыхает)
Бом: А что это ты, Бим, такой грустный?
Бим: А чему радоваться?
Бом: Как это чему? На дворе каникулы, летние, самые длинные на свете, можно купаться, гулять... Не надо наконец, делать уроки, вставать в школу ни свет, ни заря.

Бим не реагирует. Бом пытается его раз¬веселить.

Бом: А мне вчера подарок подарили! 
Бим: Подарок? (оживляется).
Бом: Да, мне вчера подарили огромный торт-мороженое!.. 
Бим: Торт? Я тоже люблю подарки... 
Бом: Правда?! (вытаскивает из кармана шоколадку и протягивает её Биму). Бим, прими от меня подарок, вот эту, самую вкусную на свете шоколадку, вот!
Бим: Мне подарок... шоколадку... Так у меня день рождения осенью. 
Бом: А я тебе дарю эту шоколадку просто так. 
Бим: Просто так?.. 
Бом: Просто так! Объявляю, сегодня День подарков просто так! Вот!

Ждёт аплодисментов. Недождавшись, вновь объявляет.

Бом: Объявляю День подарков просто так! Здесь должны звучать длинные продолжительные аплодисменты.

Аплодисменты.

Бом (дёргая Бима за рукав, приводя его в чувства):Бим, спроси у ребят, любят ли они подарки. 
Бим: Дети, скажите, а вам дарят подарки?
Бом:   Только по праздникам или просто так?
БИМ:   А хотите сейчас, не просто так получить подарок?
Бом:   Да, но только после того, как ответите мне на вопрос.
Бим:   Бом, а можно я задам детям вопрос?
Бом: Валяй!
Бим: Я вот тут слышал одну песенку и она мне очень понравилась, но вот кто её пел я забыл. 
Бом: Поможем Биму вспомнить?
Давай, Бим, пой.
Бим (поет): Приятны, что и говорить,                                 
Подарки в день рождения. 
Но другу радость подарить -        
Вот это наслаждение! 
А мы друзья - и ты, и я, 
И все без исключения! 
И каждый день для нас, друзья, 
Не хуже дня рождения! 
Бом: Да, эту песенку пели Вини-Пух и Пятачок, и даже ослик Иа, когда все пришли к нему с подарками. 
Бим: Мы с вами сейчас отправимся тоже за подарками и как вы думаете, к кому?
Бом: Правильно, к сказочным героям! Но для начала нам не мешало бы переобуться, ведь путь нелегкий, предстоит пройти сотни игровых миль.
Бим: А для этого вспомните сказочную обувь. 
Бом: Бим, что значит, сказочная обувь, я что-то не пойму? 
Бим: Обувь, в которой разгуливали по сказкам герои, понятно? Вот, например, в чем отправилась на бал Золушка?

Дети отвечают. Далее проводится 
АУКЦИОН НАЗВАНИЙ СКАЗОЧНОЙ ОБУВИ.
За каждый правильный ответ Бом вручает сладкий приз.

БИМ:  Ну, что, друзья, переобулись?
Бом: Скажешь тоже, переобулись, во что?
Бим: Ну, если не переобулись, то переобуемся в сапоги-скороходы.
Бом: Бим, сапоги-скороходы были только у Кота из сказки Ш.Перро, а мы их где возьмем?
Бим: Так вот, мне их и оставил Кот, когда мимо пробегал.
На, говорит, тебе, Бим, сапоги мои, авось, пригодятся. Aж две пары. Вон они стоят, давай неси их сюда, а я пока расскажу ребятам, что они должны будут делать.

Проводится эстафета «САПОГИ – СКОРОХОДЫ».

Бом: Классная игра. Бим, подари мне одни сапоги, ведь у тебя вон аж две пары.                                                          
БИМ: Бом, дарю тебе сапоги-скороходы просто так! Ha, бери!
(Дарит сапоги Бому). 
Бом: Спасибо, Бим! Ты настоящий друг! А вот скажи мне, что ты больше всего любишь?
БИМ: Я люблю больше всего кататься на водяных горках. 
Бом: Да нет, что ты больше всего любишь из вкусностей? 
Бим: Так бы сразу и сказал. Больше всего из вкусностей я люблю сладкости. Ну, например, огромный торт.
Расписывает торт,  при этом жестикулируя, показывая размеры торта.
Бом (перебивает): Ну, хватит. Смотри, вон у детей уже слюнки потекли, да и у меня тоже. 
Бим: А что, сладкого захотелось? 
Бом: Конечно.
Бим: Ну, это очень просто исправить. 
Бом: Что ты нас сейчас будешь угощать тортом? 
Бим: Ну может и не тортом, но буду, но только если ты со мной будешь играть. 
Бом: Конечно буду, да и ребята тоже вон хотят играть. Хотите, ребята, играть? (Дети отвечают). Так, во что мы будет играть, Бим? Это очень сложная игра? 
Бим: Да совсем эта игра и не cложная, всего лишь делов, ответить на вопросы. Я вам буду задавать вопросы, а вы мне будете
говорить сладкие ответы, идёт? 
Бом:  Я что-то не понял, как это?
Бим: Ну, для начала мы проведем разминку, для того, чтобы было понятно, что вы должны делать, а потом... 
Бом: Понял, а потом, за каждый правильный ответ я просто так  буду давать подарок. 
Бим: Ну, не совсем просто так, но будешь и не только дарить
подарки, но вопросы задавать тоже.
Разминка.
1. Молоко вдвойне вкусней, если это... ("Милки Beй")
2. Назван в честь одной планеты,                               
 Он - поддержка просто класс,
Знают все, что это ...  ("Марс")
3. Сладкие хрустелки в клеточку
(Вафли)
4. Что Винни-Пух любил больше всего на свете?
(Мёд)
Бом: Все, разминка закончилась, а теперь мы будем задавать вопросы потруднее.
1. Магазин, в который иногда захаживала Мэри Поппинс на прогулке с детьми.
 (Кондитерская)
2. Круглая радость.
(«Чупа-чупс»)
3.  Любимая жвачка жителей острова Чунга-Чанга.     
 (Кокос)
4.  Куда приземлился продавец воздушных шаров в сказке
«Три толстяка"?    
(В торт)                  
5.  Общее у "пепси" и "коки"
(Кола")
6.  Винни-Пух и Пятачок были в гостях у Кролика, а чем угощал их кролик?  
(Мёдом и сгущенкой)       
7.  Подсвечник для именинника.
(Торт)
8. Без чего не бывает рахата?
(Без лукума)
9. Шоколадное дерево?
(Какао)
10. Какое лекарство предпочитал Карлсон?
(Варенье)
11.  Что стащил вместе с тарелкой Карлсон у Фрекен Бок?
(Плюшки)
12.  Где встречаются улица Пряничная, Галетная и Сахарная?
(В сказке про Незнайку)
13.  Конфетные   горошки.  
(Драже)
Бом: Бим, а ты любишь играть?
Бим: Конечно люблю, особенно в прятки.
Бом: Вот никогда не дослушаешь. Я хотел узнать, любишь ли ты играть на музыкальном инструменте.                                                                   
Бим: А (запинаясь) Ну я вообще... Ну, как тебе сказать... ну... 
Бом: Короче, не тяни. 
Бим: Короче, не умею.
Бом: Так бы сразу и сказал. А вот я умею и сейчас могу про¬демонстрировать свою великолепную игру. Но для этого мне нужны помощники.
Из зала приглашают 2 помощников. Выносят «музыкальные инструменты» (банки привязанные  к веревке).
Бом: Познакомьтесь. Вот этот музыкальный инструмент называется "Мелоди-Чупс" Вот это (показывает на банки) - Мелоди, а в руках у меня Чупс, отсюда мой музыкальный инструмент и называется "Мелоди-чупс".
Бим: А почему твой музыкальный инструмент? 
Бом: А потому, что я его сам придумал. И играть на нем любой сможет. Вот смотри.ц
Звучит запись песни «В траве сидел кузнечик», Бом демонстрирует игру на банках, затем даёт попро¬бовать поиграть Биму, а затем предлагает поиграть ребятам из зала. Самая  лучшая игра заслуживает главного приза.
Бим: Бом, я вот думаю…
Бом: О чем?
Бим (мечтательно): Из чего делают шоколад?
Бом: Да ни из чего его не делают, он прямо на деревьях растет.
Бим: Как на деревьях?
Бом: - А вот прямо на деревьях и растёт, в фантиках!  (смотрит на Бима и чувствует, что уже заврался) А... давай вот у детей спросим, они то же самое скажут.
Спрашивают у детей. Правильный ответ -  какао. 

Бим: «Растет на деревьях, в фантиках…» не знаешь, а говоришь, вон даже дети знают, а ты... 
Бом: Да ладно, я пошутил (пытается выйти "сухим из воды") А давай мы сейчас будем есть шоколад (достает из кармана 2 шоколадки, одну протягивает Биму ) На тебе подарок просто так.                                     
Бим: Бом, нехорошо как-то получается, мы что шоколадки сами будем есть. 
Бом (с усмешкой): Да нет, вон с той тётенькой поделимся.
(показывает в зал на взрослых) 
Бим: Одному в присутствии других есть нехорошо. 
Бом: А что ты предлагаешь? 
Бим: Я предлагаю поделиться с ребятами и тетеньками тоже,
если они захотят. Тётеньки, хотите шоколад? 
Бом: Взрослым есть шоколад вредно... А вот с ребятами мы его поделим, согласен.

Идет в зал и выводит на сцену 10 участников для   эстафеты
 «ШОКОЛАДНАЯ ЭСТАФЕТА»
 (Задания для эстафеты на выбор организаторов программы, призы шоколадные). 
После эстафеты Бом спускается в зал, направляясь к выходу.

Бим: Эй, Бом, ты куда?
Бом: Куда, куда, уезжаю я... на море.
Бим: На море?... (ничего не понимает) С чего это ты вдруг?
А как же я, ребята? 
Бом (почесав затылок): Да нехорошо как-то...
А, что, вы тоже хотите на море? 
Бим: Ребята, хотите на море? (работа с залом) 
Бом: Хорошо, но у меня всего 12 путевок, всего 12 детишек я
могу взять с собой. 
Бим:  Можно я поеду?     
Бом: Бим, детишек, понятно? Итак, детишки, кто поедет со мной?
БИМ: Так это я мигом.
Выбирает из зала 12 человек для "поездки на море".
Бом в это время расставляет реквизит для следующей игры.
Бим: Ну что, Бом, мы готовы.
Бом: Чего готовы?
Бим: Ну, мы готовы отправится к морю. (Бом отвлечен, не слушает) Бом, а чего это ты делаешь?
Бом: Да  ничего я не делаю, готовлю площадку к игре.
Бим: К какой игре, а как же море?
Бом:  А никак, я передумал. Зачем нам море, нам и на плотине хорошо. Мы будем играть в "Гусеницу".
Бим: А, знаю я такую игру. Ребята, а вы знаете? Не знаете, а сейчас мы с Бомом научим. Знаете, как ходят   гусеницы?
Бом: Бим, гусеница не ходит, она ползает.
Бим: Это люди думают, что гусеница ползает, а гусеница считает, что она ходит.
Бом: Ну, хорошо. Ребята, а вы знаете, как гусеницы ходят?  Давайте сейчас станем друг за другом и пройдем как гусеницы.

Дети сначала репетируют, а затем играют. 
Игра «ГУСЕНИЦА».
Затем на сцену выкатывается бубен. Вслед за ним               выбегает Бим. Бом удивленно смотрит на все происходящее.

Бим: Бим, ты чего?
Бим: Так я это, радуюсь, что на дворе каникулы! Бим, поздравляю, наконец-то... 
Бим: Да, я молодец. Я вот какой весёлый.
Да я что, я и ребят могу развеселить. 
Бом: Ты, развеселить?! Да врешь ты все!
Бим: Я вру, да я никогда не вру. Я вот могу сейчас поиграть с ребятами в бубен (взял инициативу в свои руки, не дает Бому сказать). Ребята, хотите играть в бубен? Тогда играем в бубен.

Бим отдает бубен ребятам в зал. Звучит музыка, зрители передают бубен по зрительному залу. Неожиданно музыка выключается, тому у кого в этот момент в руках оказывается бубен дается веселое задание. Затем опять игра с залом «Веселый бубен» продолжается.

Бом: Бим, а у меня сегодня день рождения!
Бим: У тебя день рождения?! Что же ты мне сразу не сказал?
Бом (скромничая, кокетливо): А что говорить.... а я  говорю:
у меня сегодня день рождения. 
Бим: Бом, поздравляю (дает ему руку).
Бом: А подарок?... 
Бим: Ой, что тебе подарить? (ходит взад и вперёд). Придумал! Ребята, давайте Бому подарим песню 
Бом: Ой, давайте скорей дарите. Песни я люблю.
Бим: Ребята, вы знаете песню "Пусть бегут неуклюже", ну песенку Крокодилы Гены.

Бим месте с ребятами поют песню «Пусть бегут неуклюже».

Бим: Бом, ну как тебе поздравление?
Бом: Классно, жаль, что день рождения у меня весной.
БОМ: Как весной.... ведь ты только что сказал мне и ребятам,
что у тебя день рождения сегодня. 
Бом: А я пошутил. Обидно мне, что все сегодня подарки получают просто так, вот и мне захотелось получить подарок просто так.

Бим обиделся, отвернулся.

Бом: Бим, не обижайся на меня (дергает его за рукав), ну, пожалуйста. Ну я же хотел, чтобы всем весело было и ребятам, и тебе тоже. 
Бим: Правда, ну тогда надо у ребят спросить. 
Бом: О чем? 
Бим: О чем, о чем… ну весело им было или нет. 

Бим и Бом спрашивают ребят, а затем вместе с ними поют песню, а потом пускают воздушные шары в зал.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*«Ночь на Ивана Купалу»*сценарий театрализованной программы

Звучит музыка. Фанфары. Затем крик петуха.
 Под музыку появляется Водяной с папкой под рукой. 
За ним плетется «Нечистая сила».

Водяной: Значит так! Собрание, посвященное празднованию народного гуляния «Ночь на Ивана Купалу» объявляется открытым. (В записи звучит «крик петуха»). На повестке дня, точнее ночи:
1. Выборы Ивана, то бишь Купалы…
Русалка: И Купаленки! ...
Водяной: И Купаленки!
2. Утверждение «Устава праздника».
3. О разном.
Кто за данную повестку ночи прошу голосовать. Единогласно!
(Нечистая сила руки не поднимает воспринимает все с нежеланием, кроме Русалки)
Водяной: По первому вопросу слово имеет губернатор водного и подводного царства – Водяной. То есть я. Регламентом я себя не ограничиваю… Товарищи гуляющие и празднующие! Мы посоветовались и я решил избрать почетным Иваном нашего праздника товарища Клешню Рака Тиновича.
Рак: А почему опять меня? Чуть что, так сразу Клешня…
Водяной: Самоотвод не принимается.
Русалка: А почетной Купаленкой?
Водяной: А почетной Купаленкой нашего самого инициативного и идейного товарища Рыбкину Русалку Чешуйчатовну.
Русалка выбегает на сценическую площадку и ведет за собой упирающегося Рака.
Водяной: Поздравляю, товарищи! По второму вопросу слово предоставляется почетному Ивану Купале…
Русалка: И почетной Купаленке!
 Водяной: Регламент 1 минута. Время пошло…

Отходит к толпе, передавая папку Раку.  Рак в недоумении, что с ней делать. 
Русалка, забирая у Рака папку,  подходит  к микрофону.

Русалка: Я, как почетная Купаленка, предлагаю утвердить новый устав, в котором предоставить право всей нечистой силе появляться не в 12 часов ночи, как было принято ранее, а в любое удобное для них время устраивать свои нечистосильские игры и конкурсы, а также сделать традиционным и обязательным массовое принудительное купание в нашем любимом водоеме. Ответственным за проведение ночного гуляния назначить ... Клешню Рака Титовича!
Рак: Что? Опять Титович?
Русалка: Ладно, ладно, успокойся. Я пошутила. Назначить меня! Ура, товарищи!
Нечисть: Ага, молодец! Тебе надо, ты и проводи, а мы - восвояси. Наше время – полночь! До 12 еще выспаться успеем! (Уходят).
Русалка: Товарищи!  Вернитесь! А как же третий вопрос? Мы же еще о разном не поговорили! Товарищ губернатор водного и подводного царства! Омут Затонович! Да что же это такое, куда же они! Ведь сейчас могут настоящие Купала с Купаленкой прийти. И кончилась наша власть!... 
Водяной: Товарищи! На лицо факт недопонимания важности текущего момента! Если мы возьмем бразды правления праздником в свои руки, то за нас это сделают другие!
Русалка: Товарищи, нечистая сила, давайте проявим сознательность!
Нечистая сила свистит, проявляет недовольство.                
Звучит музыка.  Появляется Купала и Купаленка.

Водяной: Ну  вот, досвистелись! Скидай венки, власть переменилась!

Звучит веселая народная музыка. Появляется Иван Купала.

Иван Купала: Здравствуйте, красны девицы! 
Купаленка: Здравствуйте, люди добрые! (Кланяется).
Иван Купала: Вот и собрались мы вместе на веселое гуляние!
Купаленка: Так давайте же проведем эту ночь в веселье да радости!

Звучит музыка. Свита Купалы заводит хоровод, вовлекая в него гостей.

Водяной (нечистой силе): Ну что, съели! Они вот теперь веселятся, а вы комаров кормите! 
Русалка: А давайте мы их тайным голосованием освободим от занимаемой должности, а нас с Клешней Раком Тиновичем снова перевыберем!
Водяной: Какие тайны могут быть у губернатора водного и подводного царства! Сейчас как встанем стенка на стенку, увидим чья возьмет!

Звучит музыка. Идет состязание. Ничья.

Русалка: Нет, так дело не пойдет! Нельзя всё пускать на самотек! Товарищи гуляющие и празднующие! «Ударим по Ивану Купале организованной стенкой на стенку!»  Я прошу выйти к нам тех, кто готов померяться силой, чтобы определить кому же на нашем празднике быть распорядителем: нечистой силе или Купале!
Объясняет правила игры «Стенка на стенку». Идет состязание. Если побеждает команда Купалы,  Русалка говорит.

Русалка: Нет, нет, нет, так не честно! Лучше давайте сыграем  в игру в которой мы победим!
Идет танцевально-игровой блок. В него можно включить следующие игры:
- «Водное поло» - 2 команды по 4 человека.
- «Байдарки и каноэ» - 2 команды по 3 человека
- «Бег в ластах» - 2 команды по 5 человек
- «Водоносы» - 2 команды по 5 человек
- «Бокс» - 4 пары
- «Наполни шар» - 2 пары
- «Султан – 2 человека
-  «Прищепка»  - 2 команды по 10 человек
- «Наездники» - несколько команд по 5 человек
Или другие игры на воде и суше.

На сценической площадке появляется Рыба.

Рыба: Можно мне?
Иван Купала: Ты кто?
Рыба: Я рыба! Рыба я! Я рыба!
Муму:  Рыба - она и в домино «рыба»! Какая рыба? Треска, что ли?
Рыба: А как ты догадалась?
Русалка: Трещишь много! Говори, рыба, пока дозволяют.
Рыба: Достали меня люди! Хочу икру на них метать!
Иван Купала: Кто же тебе мешает, мечи!
Рыба: Красную или черную?
Русалка: Да хоть кабачковую. Лишь бы всем хватило.
Рыба: Всем достанется. По первое число! (Кричит) Рак!
Рак: Ну шо, опять Тинович понадобился?
Рыба (жест на публику): Ну-ка, свистни им пару раз.

Рак свистит. Появляются мелкие рыбешки и начинают «икру метать»: поливать всех водой из брызгалок.

Рыба: О-о-о! Душе сразу легче стало!
Иван Купала: Есть ли еще у кого какие просьбы и пожелания?

Появляется Муму.
Муму: Гав-гав! Можно мне?
Русалка: Ты кто?
Муму: Я Муму! Гав! (Купале кокетливо) Можно просто: Мумучка.
Иван Купала: Корова, что ли?
Муму: Я  та несчастная Муму, которую весь мир знает! Гав!
Русалка (ехидно): Это тебя Герасим замочил?
Муму: Не замочил, а злодейски утопил, привязав вот тако-о-ой камешек на вот таку-у-усенькую шею! Обо мне ещё песню сложили.

Поёт громко и отчаянно: Зачем Герасим утопил свою  Муму?

Русалка: Ты нам здесь «Муму не гони», а а говори толком, что хочешь? На кого жалуешься?
Муму: На Герасима! Хочу отомстить! И месть моя будет ужасна и страшна!
Иван Купала: Так в чем же дело – мсти.
Муму: Найти его не могу. (Смотрит на зрителей) Герасим где-то здесь прячется.
Купаленка: Где же он?
Муму: Не знаю! У людей все морды на одно лицо!
Купаленка: А ты по запаху.
Муму: Вот ещё, буду я всех обнюхивать…
Купаленка: Твой Герасим – немой?
Муму: Не твой!
Купаленка: Я спрашиваю: твой Герасим – немой?
Муму: Отвечаю: он не твой!
Купаленка: Говорить он умеет?
Муму: Только жестами. А так – двух слов связать не может.
Купаленка: Вот иди и ищи. Кто двух слов связать не сможет, тот и твой Герасим.
Муму: А что? Гав! – пойду и поищу, я знаю точно, что мой великий немой где-то здесь прячется. (Зрителям) Значит так, гав! Я вопросы буду задавать, а кто на «раз, два, три» не ответит, двух слов связать не сможет, тот и Герасим.
Муму идет к зрителям и задает им шуточные вопросы.       
Того, кто не ответит,  быстро приглашает  на сценическую площадку.

Муму (указывая на всех, кого вывела): Вот!
Иван Купала: Что вот?
Муму: Как что? Герасимы вот…
Иван Купала: Что все Герасимы??
Муму (кокетливо): Выходит что все…
Иван Купала: Ну что ж, тогда всем им и мсти.

Муму и Рыбята обливают водой «Герасимов».

Иван Купала: Время близится к полуночи. Пора готовиться ко встрече богини Лады.
Купаленка: Да, она – богиня, а все боги любят, когда их радостно встречают. Подняли руки вверх. И делаем «волну». Вот так.
Русалка: Типа «волну гоним». И говорим такие слова: «Оле-оле-оле-оле! Великая,  Лада, приди-приди-приди!»
Водяной: Стоп! Стоп! Стоп! Товарищи! Разве так встречают ответственное лицо! Нужно что-то более официальное… например…
Русалка: Например, зажечь для встречи Лады кораллочку!
Иван Купала: Кораллочку? А что это такое?
Русалка: Ой, темнота наземная! Смотри сюда! Товарищи, все дружно создадим нашу праздничную кораллочку! Ура, товарищи! Для этого всем необходимо сделать вот такие «колечки». (Соединяет большой палец с указательным в виде колечка).
Иван Купала: Сделали все вот такие колечки.
Русалка: А теперь соединяем наши колечки с колечками соседей, чтобы получилась «коралловая гирлянда» - кораллочка!

Русалка, Купаленка, Иван Купала, Водяной соединяют колечки своих рук.

Русалка: А огоньки на нашей гирлянде сверкают вот так: весело шевелим всеми остальными пальцами! Итак, оставшиеся пальцы – веером! Все вместе скажем волшебные слова: «Раз-два-три, кораллочка, гори!» И светим-светим «огоньками!»
Зрители повторяют ритуал. Звучит музыка. Появляется Лада.
Лада: Заслышав звуки вашего веселья,
           Я тот час поспешила к вам, друзья!
           И рада я, что жив обычай предков,
           Встречать Купалы ночь в веселье бурном.
           И в эту удивительную ночь
           Хочу я вам, друзья, помочь.
           Чтоб счастье, мир, покой сберечь,
           Святой огонь должны зажечь.
           Им души наши осветить,
           Чтоб было всем нам легче жить.

Музыка усиливается, Лада передает факел Купаленке. Они подходят к дровам и зажигают костер.

Лада: Сжигай, огонь, все наши невзгоды,
            Пошли нам здоровья на долгие годы.
Сгорают пусть в огне болезни и хвори,
Выжги до тла несчастье и горе.

Все действующие лица заводят хоровод вокруг костра.

Лада: Пылай, огонь, веселей, языкатый,
Чтоб был наш край счастливый и богатый!

Программу продолжают хороводы, игры, состязания, танцы.

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*
СЦЕНАРИИ ТЕМАТИЧЕСКОЙ ПРОГРАММЫ
*«Мы говорим - нет!»*

1-й.  Наше молодое поколение вступило в эпоху нового тысячелетия, а каким ему быть зависит только от нас.
2-й.  Шестнадцать возраст - откровений. 
Пора влюбленности и грёз. 
Пора волнений и сомнений
И нежных встреч и тайных слез
3-й.  Наш возраст подвержен трем основным порокам: алкоголь, табак, наркотики, которым вполне подходит название «Добровольное сумасшествие».
4-й.  С табаком мы встречаемся на каждом шагу: на улице, дома. В общественных местах. Мальчики считают шиком, когда с независимым, как им кажется «взрослым видом» они проходят по улице с сигаретой в зубах. Такому юноше кажется, что он похож на крутого парня без комплексов, которого ничего не волнует.                                                               
5-й.  Но это проблема не только мальчишек, но и девчонок. По их мнению, быть модной можно только находясь в дымовой завесе собственной сигареты.
6-й. Давайте послушаем мнение эксперта.
Эксперт: Статистика говорит, что от последствий курения каждые 13 минут в мире умирает человек. Каждая выкуренная сигарета сокращает жизнь на 5,5 минуты. А представьте, сколько человек теряет, если курить по пачке в день, а сколько выходит в год. Курящий человек вдыхает с каждой затяжкой 30 ядовитых веществ. Никотин, углекислый газ, окись углерода, синильная кислота. Курильщика спасает лишь то, что доза никотина вводится в организм не сразу, а дробно, а выкурив 1-2 пачки вовсе обречен на смерть.
1-й. Мы не устанем говорить: 
Давайте бросим все курить! 
И атмосфера станет выше,
Прозрачна, как лесной родник. 
Один лишь день без сигарет 
И все заметим мы эффект 
Здоровым лучше быть и жить, 
Поздравим бросивших курить.
/Звучит песня «Русская водка» в исполнении Вики Цыгановой/
 Русская водка, что ты натворила 
Русская водка, ты народ сгубила...
2-й.  Наверное, среди вас нет человека, который, так или иначе, не сталкивался с пьяными. И не всех эта беда обходит стороной.
3-й.  Сердечная привязанность нашего народа к алкоголю выражается в следующих датах и цифрах.
4-й.  В среднем по России в год на душу населения (включая стариков и грудных младенцев) приходится 15-16 литров «чистого алкоголя», т.е. 96 градусного спирта. Таким образом, теоретически каждый россиянин выпивает в неделю по бутылке водки.
5-й.  Самое страшное, что при употреблении алкоголя у человека повреждается генетический код. Сегодня в стране насчитывается 26 млн. геноослабленных людей. Большинство из них ещё совсем дети.
6-й.  Это не дебилы и даже не слабоумные, не дураки, а люди с ограниченным интеллектом, которые даже и не подразумевают, что их интеллект ослаблен на несколько процентов.
1-й.  Да, страшные цифры. Вот тебе и поседели за бутылочкой... А ты чадо - расплачивайся.
2-й.  Миллионы лет трудилась природа над созданием человека. Господь одарил нас тем серым веществом, которое позволяет мыслить. Наш мозг - это наше богатство.
3-й.  В новой эре мы живем уже 2000 лет, времена меняются, меняется и человечество, но наши вредные привычки - курение и алкоголизм, или, скорее всего, наши болезни мы тащили за собой из века в век. Теперь они пришли за нами и в новое тысячелетие. Однако, в последние годы все больше страшит и тревожит чума 21 века - наркомания.
4-й.  Это похоже на прекрасную сказку.
 Идет человек по прекрасному саду
 И видит красивый дом.
 Любопытство толкает заглянуть.
 Входит, а сзади хлоп
 И нет выхода,
          нет выхода,
                нет выхода.
Внутри пустота, мрак и боль.
В этом доме стены как будто прозрачны... 
Светает мутно и беловато... 
Муть... Белая муть... 
И нет выхода. 
Надеешься на чудо. 
Чудес не бывает.
Кричишь: помогите. 
Услышат ли... услышат ли... 
          Услышат?
/Композиция на песню В. Бутусова «Крылья». На сцене появляется мать/.
Мать: Над тобою смрад, над тобою мрак. 
По твоим следам я скольжу во тьму.
 Как же вышло так, как случилось так, 
Материнской душой не пойму. 
Оглянусь назад - ни снегов, ни льдин.
Оглянусь назад - майский день, родня. 
Проворонила я тебя, мой сын, 
Проворонила среди бела дня. 
Погляжу назад, где же грозный знак.
Ты открытым был, ты веселый рос, 
Как же вышло так, что цветущий мак 
Злой гадюкою в твое сердце вполз. 
Среди бела дня, средь людей – один,
Даже мать - не мать, бледный, что ночь. 
Проворонила я тебя, мой сын 
И ничем уже не смогу помочь. 
Все сосешь, сосешь добровольно яд 
С кровью матери пополам. 
Над тобою мрак, над тобою смрад.
Я скольжу во тьму по твоим следам.
/Звонит колокол / 
По ком звонит колокол? 
По ком звонит колокол?                               
Он звонит по тысячам тех, кто гибнет от наркотиков.

5-й.  20 лет - мало или много? Это миг или целая жизнь?
6-й.  Для многих наркоманов - это конец жизни, конец молодости.
1-й.  А что такое молодость? Что может молодой?
2-й.  Сергей Есенин в 15 лет напишет: «Белая береза под моим окном»
3-й.  Александра Пушкина в 18 лет благословит Державин.
4-й.  8 старооскольцев в 17-20 лет станут призерами и чемпионами России и Европы.
5-й. Наш земляк Андрей Чмукин в 17 лет получит золотую медаль 1-х   Дельфийских игр.
6-й.  А Виктор Димаков - благодарность Президента России за поэму «Русь поющая».
/Звуки колокола /
 1-й. Он звонит по тысячам тех, кто гибнет от наркотиков, СПИДа, пьянства. Они ни где то там далеко, они здесь, рядом, несостоявшиеся гении, загубленные души.
/Мелодия песни «Господи».
2-й. Каждый 10-й подросток пробовал наркотики, каждый 14-й курил, пробовал спиртные напитки. 89% детей рождаются больными. 91% молодых людей призывного возраста имеют проблемы со здоровьем. 
3-й. Белгородская область. 1994 год - зарегистрировано 900 наркоманов. В 2003 - 3,5 тысячи. На учете в Белгородском райотделе внутренних дел состоит 186 человек,  употребляющих наркотики. 
1-й. Не надо! Не надо делать вид, что мы не видим, как в учебных заведениях дают затянуться травкой.
2-й.  Не надо милиции делать вид, что не торгуют наркотиками на рынках, возле баров, на дискотеках.
3-й.  Не надо становиться рабами, не надо забывать свое имя.
4-й.  Помните: от сильнейших наркотиков, зависимость наступает в течение 2-х недель. Они разрушает всю иммунную систему.
5-й.  Ученые доказали, что средняя продолжительность жизни наркомана 22 -24 года.
6-й. От героина человек гибнет неминуемо. Вылечиться от наркозависимости невозможно. Всю жизнь в напряжении, в боязни сорваться. Лечение стоит 75000 долларов.
1-й.  Почему солидные фирмы не берут на работу курящих?
2-й. Почему конгресс США с 1989 года установил закон, запрещающий продажу спиртных напитков детям младше 17 лет, а за нарушение закона дают от 7 до 19 лет тюрьмы?                                                                               
3-й. Подумайте, почему наркоторговцы сами не употребляют наркотики? 
ВСЕ: Подумайте!
        /Колокол/
4-й.  Нация великих русичей должна превратиться в рабов?
5-й.  По ком звонит колокол?
6-й.   Он звонит, чтобы помнить. 
ВСЕ: Россия должна жить!

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

*«ШАР - АХ – ШОУ»*

СЦЕНАРИЙ КОНКУРСНО-ИГРОВОЙ  ПРОГРАММЫ

I Ведущий: Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Сегодня наша программа посвящена воздушным шарам. Да, да, самым обыкновенным шарам  синим, красным, зелёным, жёлтым. 
II Ведущий: Когда-то это было средство для передвижения, а сейчас воз¬душные шары служат нам для украшений праздника.
Итак, мы начинаем. 
Вместе: ШАР - АХ - ШОУ!   

Поют куплеты на мотив песни  «Крутится, вертится шар голубой».

Крутится, вертится шарик земной.
Годы, как птицы летят чередой.
С праздником вас мы поздравить пришли,
С собою в подарок шары принесли!    

В красных шарах выраженье любви, 
Мы их с собою сейчас принесли! 
Дружбы и верности пламенный знак 
Мы принесли его в наших сердцах. 

Бросают красные шары в зал

В синих шарах голубые мечты,
Чтобы мечтали по-прежнему вы,
Чтобы сбывались мечты все у вас -
Этого все мы желаем сейчас. 

Бросают голубые, синие, шары в зал. 

В шаре зелёном надежда живёт 
В то, что счастливым окажется год. 
В то, что на свете не будет войны, 
Будут леса и сады зелены.

Бросают зелёные шары в зал.

I Ведущий: Дорогие ребята! Кто из вас поймал шары, прошу пройти к сцене. 
II Ведущий: За то время, пока будет проходить следующая игра, пожалуйста, нарисуйте портрет свой или своего друга. За кулисами возьмите то, что вам нужно для конкурса. 
I Ведущий: А мы продолжаем нашу программу: для игры нам понадобятся 12 человек. Делимся на две команды и проводим эстафету с шарами. Кто быстрей пробежит, зажав шарик между колен.

Идёт игра. Награждение победителей.

II Ведущий: Наши художники уже нарисовали автопортреты или портреты друзей. Пожалуйста, на сцену. Назовите себя и имя, и фамилию друга, если вы его нарисовали.

Представление портретов. Награждение победителей.

I Ведущий: И вновь мы дарим вам шары, но не простые, в них спрятаны задания. Тот, кто выполнит задание, получит приз.


Задания в шарах:
1. Спой песенку колобка.
2. Расскажи стихотворение.
3. Скажи три раза скороговорку "Папа покупал покупку".
4. Ты - бабочка. Покажи, как ты порхаешь на луне.
5. Спляши цыганочку.
6. Расскажи анекдот.
7. Создай из своего отряда хор. Спойте куплет любой песни. 
8. Станцуй лезгинку на стуле.
9. Ты - поезд. Покажи, как ты прибываешь на станцию. 
10.Улыбнись всем.
11.Ты - петух. Покажи, как ты разгребаешь землю, находишь зёрнышко, созываешь кур.

Ребята выполняют задания. Награждаются  победители.

I Ведущий: Для проведения игры просим подойти пять человек. Возьмите шары, надуйте их, а теперь лопните и из этих кусочков надуйте маленькие шарики, у кого окажется большее количество, тот выиграл.

Ребята выполняют задания. Награждаются  победители.

II Ведущий: Нашу программу продолжает "Рыцарский турнир". Для игры мы приглашаем шесть человек. Начинают  2 участника. Оденьте доспехи, шлем, плаз, возьмите мечи. (На концы мечей прикреплены кнопки. Воздушные шары привязываются к концу палки, которая будет "лошадью" участника). 
Задача: проколоть шар у соперника.  

Звучит музыка. Ребята выполняют задания. Награждаются  победители.
I Ведущий: Дорогие ребята! Небольшая викторина о шарах:
1) Сколько шариков было закуплено для проведения вечера?
2)   С помощью какого летательного аппарата летали в XIX веке?
(воздушный шар)
3)   Для кого воздушный шарик – любимый  вид транспорта?
(а потом комарики на воздушном шарике) 
4. Какого размера был любимый шарик Пятачка?  
(с Пятачка) 
5.Какого цвета был любимый шарик Пятачка?
(зеленого)

II Ведущий: Молодцы! (Ведущий представляет всем членов жюри, которые будут судить выполнение следующего задания). Ну, а теперь мы просим показать домашнее задание: «Лучший лозунг о шарах». 

Показ домашнего задания.

I Ведущий: Ну, а пока жюри определяет победителей, посмотрите весёлые истории в исполнении театрального коллектива "Маска".

Жюри подводит итоги и награждает.

II Ведущий: Дорогие ребята! Наша программа "ШАР - АХ - ШОУ" подошла к концу. Спасибо вам за участие! До новых встреч!

----------


## Натали5

«Диско-Шоу-ПДД!»
(сценарий игрового, тематического, игрового представления
по мотивам развлекательно-познавательной программы 
И. Попченко (Московская область) «Чудеса на виражах»,
и использованием фрагментов из сценариев:
А. Зайцева (г. Екатеринбург) «Турнир замка Светофорд»,
Ж. Хмелёвой и М. Брюхановой (г. Железногорск Красноярская края) «ГАИ: женский взгляд».)


	ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА:

	Шапоклякса – авантюрная старушенция 
(она же – Странная Женщина)

	Светофорочка – дочь Светофора

	Свистулькин – милиционер ГИБДД

	Гена -  клоун-лихач (он же «Крыша»).
















Звучит заводная, забойная музыка.
На сцене три группы клоунов:
- «клоуны-дорожные знаки»;
    - «клоуны- пешеходы»; 
    - «клоуны-автомобили».
	Исполняется «Танец дорожного и пешеходного движения».

Впереди всех выделяется Светофорочка.

   Крадучись появляется Шапоклякса (с сумочкой, из которой 
   выглядывает  какое-то экзотическое  животное).
   Шапоклякса станавливается на авансцене. 
  В руках у Шапокляксы милицейская палочка (жезл).
  Шапоклякса  с ехидством её рассматривает, иногда оглядываясь 
  по сторонам.

ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Привет, мальчишки и девчонки! Привет вам от меня! 
	Знаете – кто я?

			Дети отвечают.

		Никоим образом!
	 Старуха Шапокляк – это моя сестрица!
	А я – её тётя Шапо-клякса!
	Вот так вот!
	Она мне сестра, а я ей – тётя!
	Потому что я веселее, резвее и крысок-ларисок не люблю!
	Вот мой Скунсик-пупсик!

			Показывает своё животное из сумки.

	Это вам не крыска…
	Мой Скунсик может так за себя постоять – мало не покажется!

	 		Поднимает вверх милицейскую палочку.

Хе-хе-хе, смотрите – что я нашла…

		Осматривает палочку.

Что за палочка такая? 
Чувствую - это палка не  простая… Она должна быть волшебной!

		Обращается к своему сумчатому животному.

	Скунсик-пупсик, смотри – что я нашла! Это, наверное, волшебная 
палочка!
	Она должна быть волшебной!


		Ещё раз внимательно рассматривает палочку.

       	Как же она действует?

Машет палкой из стороны в сторону.
Меняется музыка – уходит в сторону «Дорожно-пешеходного ужастика-страшилки».
За спиной  Шапокляксы, клоуны-знаки на сцене начинаю
                     передвигаться как под воздействием колдовства.
Их движение влияет и на движения клоунов-пешеходов  
и клоунов-водителей.

Шапоклякса ничего не замечает.

ШАПОКЛЯКСА (с удивлением). Ничего не происходит. Попробую вот так.

Машет палкой сверху вниз.
 Знаки перемещаются,  не понимая, что с ними происходит. 
Шапоклякса опять  ничего не замечает.

  Ничего не понимаю, испорченная она что ли?

Трясёт палочку.
Дорожные клоуны-знаки движутся  активнее
Фонограммный визг тормозов.
Клоуны-автомобили  наезжают  на клоунов-пешеходов.
Клоуны- пешеходы начинают «наезжать»  на клоунов-
автомобилей.
	Клоуны-знаки вмешиваются в «свару» на стороне и тех и других. 

Шапоклякса слышит шум-гам. Оборачивается.
				Видит происходящее.

 О, боже, что творится! 

Догадывается, что все это из-за  волшебной палочки.

      	Ой! 
О-о-ой!

Бросает палочку.
Музыка обрывается.
		Вся «свара» преображается в «Скульптуру – ДТП» 
и замирает в «стоп-кадре».
Шапоклякса осторожно поднимает палочку. 

Работает…

		Озирается на «Скульптуру – ДТП».

Что-то я не то сделала!
Надо бежать…

Еще раз смотрит на волшебную палочку, но уже как на опасную «добычу».
Опять озирается на скульптуру «ДТП».

На кого бы всё свалить?!
Эх! Была – не была!

				По-чародейски взмахивает жезлом.
				Музыкальная отбивка.
От «скульптуры – ДТП» отделается клоун 
(в дальнейшем это клоун-лихач Гена).
Шапоклякса отдаёт клоуну милицейскую палочку. 
Клоун  убегает – словно его уносит милицейская 
палочка. 
	Шапоклякса, «поджав хвост» удирает в противоположную сторону.

     Звучит сирена, грохочущая музыка.
 «Танец-свара», среди которого кривляются заколдованные дорожные знаки.
				Стоп-кадр.
				На авансцену выскакивает Светофорочка.
Она в ужасе от происходящего.
Светофорочка убегает и тут же возвращается 
с милиционером Свистулькиным.

СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Ну?  Вот!

Показывает на происходящее.

   	Что я вам говорила, дяденька Свистулькин! 
   	Здесь просто всё с ума посходило! Ничего разобрать нельзя. 
    	Знаки…

Показывает на знаки.

      	Всё время перемещаются!
      	Транспорт…  

Показывает на транспорт.  

        	…не может разобраться в правилах проезда. 
        	А пешеходы…

			Жест на пешеходов.

         … уже целый час стоят - боятся сдвинуться с места. 
        	Хорошо ещё, что жертв нет.
СВИСТУЛЬКИН (почёсывая затылок). У!.. Ё-моё!.. Что ж вы здесь 
натворили!..
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Я ничего здесь не творила! Я сама – как заколдованная!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. А-а…
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Светофорочка я!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН (уточняет). Не понял!? Светофорточка, Светофоточка или 
Светоформочка?
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Папа у меня – Светофор! А я – Светофорочка!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Знаю я твоего папу. Сам иногда его заменяю.
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Так вот, дяденька Свистулькин! 
   	Здесь просто всё с ума посходило! Ничего разобрать нельзя. 
    	Знаки…

Показывает на знаки.

      	Всё время перемещаются и кривляются!

			Клоуны-знаки корчат «рожи».

      	Транспорт…  

Показывает на транспорт.  

        	…не может разобраться в правилах проезда. 
        	А пешеходы…

			Жест на пешеходов.

         … уже целый час стоят - боятся сдвинуться с места. 
        	Хорошо ещё, что жертв нет.

			Свистулькин напряженно  думает.

СВЕТОФОРОЧКА (отчаянно). Так вот, дяденька Свистулькин! 
   	Здесь просто всё с ума посходило! Ничего разобрать нельзя. 
    	Знаки…

Показывает на знаки.

      	Всё время перемещаются и кривляются!

			Клоуны-знаки корчат «рожи».

      	Транспорт…  

Показывает на транспорт.  

        	…не может разобраться в правилах проезда. 
        	А пешеходы…
  СВИСТУЛЬКИН. А свидетели-то есть?

			Светофорочка разводит руками.

       	 Как найти виноватого?

Звучит музыка.
Клоуны-знаки оживают и окружают Свистулькина – и водят вокруг него прикольный хоровод с  ускорением темпа.
К ним присоединяется и пешеходы и водители.
У Свистулькина закружилась голова.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН (отчаянно кричит). Да остановите - же их кто-нибудь, 
у меня уже крыша поехала от этого мелькания!

		     Свистит в свисток и орёт в полный голос.

        	«Красный свет – движенья нет-е-е-ет!» 

	               Все – и транспорт, и пешеходы замирают.
		    Свистулькин облегчённо вздохнул.
И тут на сцене под мелодию песни «Чёрный «буммер» - или любую другу автомобильно-понтовую песню, появляется «Крыша» (это тот же клоун-лихач Гена) и вальяжно (как «Буммер» - или любая
    другая понтовая «тачка») дефилирует перед Свистулькиным.
                         Свистулькин в полном шоке.
                       «Крыша» - с  понтовым достоинством  -  уезжает.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН (смотрит вслед «Крыше»).  А это ещё что такое?
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Да это ж крыша ваша поехала.
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Да? 

				Трясет головой.

Гибедедевщина какая-то. То палочка моя пропала, непонятно куда, 
то чудеса на дорогах происходят. А тут ещё и крыша поехала!..
Никак - нечисть какая-то  хулиганит!?

	                Опомнился.
	                  Берет себя в руки.

Так, на чём я остановился? 

	              Смотрит на Светофорочку.

Ах, да! 

	          Обращается к Светофорочке.

Свидетели происшествия имеются?

		Светофорочка разводит руками.
		Из-за кулис раздается громкий крик: «Я – свидетель!»  
Одновременно с криком на сцену выбегает Странная Женщина 
(далее она фигурирует как Свидетель) - с собачкой в руках.
.                      Свидетельница тарахтит и тараторит одновременно.

СВИДЕТЕЛЬНИЦА. Я-а-а-а! Я свидетель!!! 

		Смотрит в сторону зрителей.

А что случилось? Что я должна была увидеть? 
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Сообщите, гражданочка, что здесь происходило последнее 
время?
СВИДЕТЕЛЬНИЦА (говорит скороговоркой). Так вот я ж и говорю: гуляю 
я тут с собачкой, вдруг смотрю, она есть захотела; я думаю, ну, дай покормлю животное; взяла я корзинку, открыла корзинку, достала сумочку, закрыла корзинку, открыла сумочку, достала пакетик,  закрыла сумочку, открыла корзинку, положила сумочку в корзинку, закрыла корзинку, развязала пакетик, достала корм, завязала пакетик, открыла корзинку, достала сумочку, закрыла корзинку, открыла сумочку, положила в неё пакетик, закрыла сумочку, открыла корзинку, положила сумочку, закрыла корзинку…

Свистулькин сначала собрался записывать показания 
свидетельницы, потом постепенно приходит в ярость.
Свидетельница не обращает на него внимание. 

Потом я поняла, что пёсик ещё хочет кушать, я открываю корзинку…

                                       Свистулькин не выдерживает.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН (орёт). Гражданочка-а-а-а-а-а!

Громко свистит.
Свидетельница подпрыгивает от неожиданности.

СВИДЕТЕЛЬНИЦА. Что ж вы так пугаете?
СВИСТУЛЬКИН (орёт). Хватит про корзинку!

                                   Успокаивается.
                                  Говорит спокойным тоном.

 	Ближе к делу, что вы видели на дороге?
СВИДЕТЕЛЬНИЦА.  На дороге? На какой дороге! 

Задумывается. 

Ах, да! 

	Начинает  тараторить и тарахтеть.

На дороге вдруг как всё закружится, завертится и помчится кувырком: машины сигналят, сирены пищат, люди плачут и всё бьётся и звенит. 
Так и запишите: видела! 
Слышала треск! 
Видела звон! Да не знаю – где он!?

		Свистулькин  – Светофорочке.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Да… Чем такие свидетели, лучше без свидетелей… 

			Светофорочка разводит руками.
			Свистулькин поворачивается к Свидетельнице.

Вы свободны.
СВИДЕТЕЛЬНИЦА (возмущенно). Так как же свободна? 
Я ж так много ещё не рассказала! 

С любопытством осматривает место происшествия.
Видит «стоп-кадр» дорожного происшествия.
Приходит в восторг от увиденного.


         Ой! Я ж так много ещё не рассмотрела!..

Свистулькин подталкивает Свидетельницу к выходу со сцены.

         Ой! А что я во дворе расскажу?
 СВИСТУЛЬКИН Ничего, ничего, вы женщина умная, придумаете 
что-нибудь.

Свидетельница  нехотя  уходит.

	Так! Что же делать?
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Дяденька Свистулькин…

 	Показывает на детей.

 	А давайте мы у ребят спросим – может, они что-то видели?

 	Обращается к детям.

         Ребята, вы что-нибудь видели?

Дети отвечают.

        Здесь кто-то был?

Дети отвечают.

       Кто был?

Дети отвечают.

       Что? Шапоклякса?

Дети отвечают.

       Волшебная палочка?

Дети отвечают.

Теперь всё понятно… Я сразу поняла, что без колдовства здесь 
не обошлось. Слишком загадочное происшествие.

Обращается к Свистулькину.

       	Дяденька Свистулькин! 
       	По словам ребят, во всём виновата тетка Шапоклякса! 
       	Её здесь видели с волшебной палочкой в руках.
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Надо искать подозреваемую. 
Пусть разруливает ситуацию обратно.

Достаёт рацию.
Передаёт информацию по постам ДПС.

      	Внимание, внимание, всем постам. 
Необходимо задержать подозреваемую по дорожно-транспортному                             происшествию…  

			Слушает рацию.

      	Приметы? Одну минуту!

Обращается к детям.

      	Ребята, как Шапоклякса выглядит?

Дети отвечают. 

     	Записывайте приметы. 

		Слушает детей и передает их слова по рации.

     	Такое-то платье… 
     	Нос такой-то и такой-то… 
     	На голове то-то и то-то!  
     	В руке  сумочка…

			Слушает рацию.	
Обращается к детям.

     	А особые приметы имеются?

Дети отвечают.

     	Особые приметы! 
     	Из сумочки торчит…

				Детям.

	Кто-кто?

				Дети подсказывают.

	Фу-у… Из сумочки торчит скунсик-пупсик. 
     	А в руках у Шапокляксы палочка…

			К детям.

     	Какого цвета палочка?

			Дети отвечают.

    	Что?.. Полосатого цвета? Ё-моё! 
     	Так это же мой жезл!

			В рацию.

     	У неё мой жезл!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Ну что, найдут?
СВИСТУЛЬКИН А вот теперь они эту Шапокляксу из-под земли достанут!

				Раздается женский визг.
				Вылетает, словно выпихнутая, Шапоклякса.

     	О! Что я говорил! Оперативненько!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА (возмущается). Вы не имеете права! Я буду жаловаться! 
     	Почтенную старушку, ветераншу пешеходного движения, можно 
сказать, хватают на улице! Тащут куда-то! 
Что вы себе позволяете… 
     	Я пожалуюсь самому-самому! Он не раз обращался ко мне за советом. 
     	Да, да – сам-сам!
 СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Гражданочка, перестаньте кричать и скажите…

				Жест на «стоп-кадр».

    		… это что же вы тут натворили? 
     		Хаос в дорожных знаках! 
     		Дорожно-транспортные происшествия! 
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Да!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Хорошо ещё, что без жертв обошлось!..
ШАПОКЛЯКСА (с вызовом). А с чего это вы взяли, что это я во всём 
виновата?  Я вообще на авто-дискотеке была - меня Гена пригласил!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Гена – это крокодил!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Сама ты…

				Свистулькин предупреждающе свистит.				
		Хм… Это у моей сестрицы - Гена-крокодил! 
И…

				Корчит страшную физиономию.

		И – крокодил в генах.
		А мой Гена – клоун-лихач!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Слышал про такого!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Вот я к нему на авто-дискотеку и спешила! 
Так что я ничего не видела и ни чего не слышала!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Концы с концами не сходятся!

				Свистулькину.

	То она – «была», то она – «спешила»! 
СВИСТУЛЬКИН (Шапокляксе). Не отнекивайтесь, гражданочка. 
      	Вас целых сто свидетелей  видело.

Шапоклякса оглядывается

ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Врёте! Не вижу я никого! Не видел меня никто!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА (обращает внимание Шапоклякса на детей). А сюда вы 
смотрели?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА (делает вид, что всматривается). Никого я не вижу. 
Пеньки какие-то и столбики… Собачек, что ли, ждут? 

				Детям.

	Собачек, что ли, ждёте?
Ха-ха-ха!
Будут вам «собачки»!
Сейчас мой  Скунсик-пусик вас обработает. По полной программе!
	Скунсик, проснись!

				Пытается разбудить Скунсика.

СВЕТОФОРОЧКА (детям). Ребята, Шапоклякса, вас обозвала столбиками и 
пеньками! А сейчас ещё и Скунсика на вас натравит!
Давайте на её колдовские штучки ответим чародейной дразнилкой:
 «Бякса – Шапоклякса!»
Дружно! Громко! И три раза!
По моему сигналу!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. И моему зелёному свистку!

				Свистулькин свистит в зелёный свисток.
				Светофорочка машет рукой.
Дети кричат: «Бякса Шапоклякса!»
Шапоклякса делает вид, что замечает детей.

ШАПОКЛЯКСА.  Хи-хи-хи… Ой! Детишки! И эти малыши свидетели? 
Они же врунишки.
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Нет! Эти ребята всегда говорят правду? 

				Обращается к детям.

Правда?
ДЕТИ. Да!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Нет! Вруши они!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Не вруши!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. А я говорю - вруши!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА и СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Не вруши!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА Вруши! Да!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА и СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Нет!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Да!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА и СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Нет!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Да!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА и СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Нет!

Идет игра-спор «Да – нет!» - кто кого переспорит.
Свистулькин и Светофорочка  жестами и словами: «Ребята,
           помогайте!» спорят с Шапокляксой.
             Против Шапокляксы уже кричат все дети – по взмахам рук
                         Светофорочки  и свисткам  Свистулькина.
Шапоклякса выдохлась.

ШАПОКЛЯКСА. На первый раз – сдаюсь!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. То-то же!

			Говорит деловым тоном.

Вы бабуля, лучше признавайтесь во всём и переколдовывайте 
всё назад…  
А то – как свистну и вас заберут в участок
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Свистеть не надо! Денег не будет!

			Захныкала.

 	Не виноватая я. Это всё палочка волшебная натворила. 
А я тут вовсе не при чём.
СВИСТУЛЬКИН.  Ну и где же эта  ваша «палочка»?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА.  И не моя она вовсе. Я её на дороге нашла,…
Шла, шла и нашла. 
Только  не рабочая была эта «ваша» палочка!.. 
У меня и свидетель имеется.
          О!

Резко тычет Скунсиком-пусиком в лица Светофорочки и 
Свистулькина и противно кричит.

	А-а-а-а-а-а-а!

 		Свистулькин шарахается, 
А Светофорочка визжит и прячется за Свистулькина.
			Свистулькин берет себя в руки.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Знаю я вашего свидетеля. 
Ваш скунсик по делу токсикоманов проходил!
Вы, бабуля, не им тыкайте, а палочку доставайте и…

		Жест на «стоп-кадр».

 … вертайте – все как было!..
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Да не получится. 
         Я как эти чудеса на виражах увидала -  палку и выбросила.

Звучит мелодия «Черного буммера», которая обрывается
			Визгом тормозов и грохотом ДТП.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Та-ак… Все улики на выброс, значит? 
         Что ж ты наделала, ба-бу-ля? 

		Светорофочке.

        	Как кашу эту расхлёбывать будем?

		Светофорочка разводит руками.

ШАПОКЛЯКСА (нагло вмешивается). Как-как!

				С ехидным вызовом.

      	Ложкой!

----------


## Натали5

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ

Свистулькин  грозно поворачивается к Шапокляксе
 и грозно свистит на неё.
			Шапоклякса  пугается и меняет тон.
			Показывает на детей.

      	А ребята нам на что? 
      	Наверняка одних отличников собрали сюда. 
      	Они вмиг все знаки расставят по местам – как было!
      	И правила напомнят.

			Смотрит на детей и ехидно продолжает.

	Должны помнить…
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА (обращается к детям). Ребята, поможете?

			Дети отвечают.

     	Давайте сначала расставим знаки по местам.
     	Надо дружно назвать все знаки и тогда они станут на свои места!

Проводится игра « Назови знак». 
Дети называют знаки, к которым подходит
Светофорочка, но знаки не становятся свои места.

 СВИСТУЛЬКИН. (смотрит на знаки).  Да-а-а! Что-то не получается у нас, 
ребята. Может, ошибку какую мы допустили? 
Ну-ка, попробуем ещё раз и пусть ваши мамы, папы и учителя тоже 
помогают называть знаки!

           		          Все вместе опять называют знаки.

        Да что ж такое? Не выходит. Что-то надо делать.
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Дядя Свистулькин, наверно всё-таки нужна ваша 
палочка.
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Да, не помешала бы…

               		 По залу идёт-едет клоун-лихач Гена.
Весь, как будто, после ДТП и с милицейской палочкой в руках. 
                		Разговаривает со зрителями.

ГЕНА. Кто потерял палочку? Чья палочка? Это не ваша палочка? Не ваша? 
А может ваша?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Гена, Гена, быстрее сюда! Это милицейская палочка. 
Верни хозяину!

            			Гена поднимается на сцену.

ГЕНА. Да я с удовольствием. 
Мне эта палочка сама – как будто с неба - в руки упала. 
Возьмите дяденька Свистулькин.

           		 Гена отдаёт палочку Свистулькину.
			Обращается к детям.

	Я ехал на авто-дискотеку. И тут палочка – сама ко мне в руки скок!
	Я подумал – теперь я сам себе ГИБДеДеД! Авто-дискожокей-о`кей!
	Еду – дирижирую! Кайф ловлю! И вдруг - тут такое началось!
	Во-о…

			Показывает свой «ДеТеПешный» вид.

	Еле жив остался!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Вот спасибочки. Теперь мы всё исправим.        
ШАПОКЛЯКСА (обращается к Свистулькину).  Ну что же вы стоите, 
дяденька Свистулькин? 
          Машите палкой своей! Машите! Она ведь у вас волшебная! 
 СВИСТУЛЬКИН. А чего ею зря махать? Во всё смысл должен быть!

				Детям.

Покажу-ка, я ребятам, секреты дорожного регулировщика.

		Гене.

И тебе, дирижёру, пригодится! «Кайф ловить»!

Проводится игра «Повтори!».
 Свистулькин показывает движения дорожного регулировщика с 
объяснением значения действия  (смотри в приложении), а дети
          повторяют движения за ним.
         В это время знаки становятся по местам.

 СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Так, пошло дело!
 ШАПОКЛЯКСА О! Ваша палочка, правда, волшебная.
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Это не только палочка! Ребята, какие молодцы!
        Ребята, надо  ещё водителям напомнить правила дорожного движения,                                            
        чтобы и с них колдовство сошло.
        Вызываю на сцену десять знатоков правил дорожного движения!

               Проводится игра «Знатоки». 
 Дети по очереди произносят правила дорожного движения, кто не 
знает правило – удаляется.
В результате на сцене остаётся тот, кто знает больше правил.
         		В ходе игр - на сцене устранены все последствия аварии.
Знаки - на своих местах, машины припаркованы, пешеходы спокойно переходят дорогу.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Вот, совсем другое дело. 

Довольно смотрит на дорожный порядок.
Обращается к детям.

	А теперь я хочу проверить ваши знания.
	Вопрос первый: «Что такое ПДД?»

			Шапоклякса и Гена выскакивают вперёд.

ШАПОКЛЯКСА и ГЕНА. Мы знаем! «ПДД» - это когда в балете танец 
вдвоём!
ГЕНА. В «Лебедином озере» - «па-де-де» принца…
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. И Одетты!
ГЕНА. «Па-де-де» принца!..
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. И Одиллии!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Ну, это ваши личные идиллии – одеты вы или не одеты!..
	В «Лебедином озере» это может быть и так!
	А вот на улице: ПДД – то совсем другое!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА (детям и родителям). Кто подскажет – что такое ПДД?

				Слушает ответы.

	 Правильно! «ПДД» - правила дорожного движения!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. А вот загадка!
«Он имеет по три глаза, 
   но не смотрит ими сразу, 
   на дороге с давних пор 
   нам мигает...»

ДЕТИ. Светофор.
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Да, это так! 
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Я так рада, что - про моего папу стали загадки 
загадывать!
ШАПОКЛЯКА. Это лучше, чем анекдоты про него рассказывать…
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Чья бы корова мычала…

			Свистулькин предупреждающе свистит.
			Светофорочка обращается к детям.

Ребята, поговорим о моём папе - Светофоре. 
Когда он появился на свет, его даже называли «Электрическим 
Полицейским»!
И всемирный день рождения у него – 16 марта!
Он, конечно, не радуга – у него всего три света-цвета, но они тоже 
много значат! И советуют!
 Скажите мне – какой у светофора самый строгий свет?
ДЕТИ. Красный!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Верно! Самый строгий - красный свет. 
                         		       Стоп! Дороги дальше ...
ДЕТИ. Нет!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Слушай новый мой совет:
                         Жди! Какой мигает свет?
ДЕТИ. Желтый!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Жди! Мигает желтый свет!
			Слушай новый мой совет!
 	Если можно нам идти, 
какой свет там впереди?
ДЕТИ. Зеленый!
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Свет зеленый впереди, значит, 
    можно нам...
ДЕТИ. Идти.
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Молодцы, пешеходы! А теперь экстрим-проверка вашего 
внимания! Игра «Светофор»!

Проводится игра «Светофор».
 		Детям предлагается на каждый цвет светофора повторять определённое движение:  Красный - встать;
                                                                          Жёлтый – сесть;
                                                                         Зелёный – шагать на месте.
             Постепенно увеличивается быстрота смены цветов. 
              Кто показывает движение не соответствующее горящему цвету, выбывает из игры.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН. А теперь превратимся в автоводителей и  можно погонять по 
виражам.

		Зрителям.

Собираем две команды гонщиков!
      	Команды по десять человек набирают Гена и  Шапоклякса!
      	Теперь крепко цепляемся за бока друг  друга, как «паровозы»…
      	Ваша задача проехать по виражам без потерь, не расцепляясь.
      	Важно доехать до финиша без аварий!

Шапоклякса и Гена спускаются в зал и помогают формировать команды.

       	Команды к старту готовы?

			Дети отвечают.

              		 Проводится игра «Гонки на виражах».
Каждой команде из 10 человек необходимо «змейкой»  преодолеть
  дистанцию между рядами и не разорваться.
 Побеждает команда, первой дошедшая до финиша без аварий.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Команде победительнице - гип, гип, ура! Молодцы ребята!
	А теперь я хочу проверить – как вы знаете правила дорожного 
движения!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. А можно я буду помогать!
СВИСТУЛЬНИК. Попробуй!

		Клоуны-помощники становятся знаками дорожного движения.

Я предлагаю - найти среди этих знаков дорожного движения неправильные, несуществующие.

Среди обычных знаков дорожного движения есть неправильные: 
«стоянка автомобиля» - в зеленом кругу буква «Р», 
«проезд запрещен» - в красном квадрате - «кирпич», 
«телефон» - в синем кругу телефонная трубка и т.п. 
Конкурсанты находят неправильные знаки.
И здесь и дальше Шапоклякса и Гена работают и как помощники, 
и как (там, где это нужно) подсказчики, и как мелкие, прикольные  «вредители».
Наиболее справившиеся  с заданием получают небольшие призы.

А теперь скажите мне - какие бывают группы знаков дорожного 
движения.

Зрители отвечают:
предписывающие - круглые с синим фоном, 
предупреждающие - треугольные с красным каймой,
          запрещающие - круглые с красной каймой,
          информационно - указательные - квадраты, 
         знаки сервиса - прямоугольные - «Телефон», 
        знаки дополнительной информации. 
         знаки приоритета.
Наиболее активные и справившиеся  с заданием ребята 
получают небольшие призы.

СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. А теперь – моя очередь! Хочу вас протестировать!
Тест – это когда нужно выбрать один правильный из трех 
предложенных ответов на заданный вопрос.
Итак:
	Как переходить дорогу после выхода из автобуса? 
а) любой транспорт обходи сзади
б) если не видишь машин - переходи улицу
в) дождись, когда уедет автобус, если нет других машин - переходи 
   улицу.

			В каких местах пешеход имеет право пересекать 
			проезжую часть дороги?
а) в любых, если пешеход не мешает движению транспорта
б) на перекрестках по линии тротуаров и обочин
в) только на перекрестках со специальными указателями и разметкой 
    «зебра».

			Как должен идти пешеход по загородной дороге? 
а) только по обочине
б) по обочине, но если нет транспорта, то можно и по дороге 
в) по обочине, навстречу идущему транспорту.

			На чем лучше всего кататься зимой с горки около 
			проезжей части? 
а) на санках
б) на лыжах
в) на портфеле
Ответ - лучше вообще этого не делать у проезжей части дороги

Наиболее активные и справившиеся  с заданием ребята 
получают небольшие призы.

СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Вопрос ко всем! Простой человек, садясь в транспортное 
средство, моментально становится  - кем?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Прошу слова!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Говори!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Простой гражданин садясь в транспортное средство 
моментально, то есть сразу становится непременным участником этого самого безопасного или опасного - смотря по ситуации - движения.
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. А попроще? 

			Зрителям.

	Он становится – кем?

			Зрители подсказывают.

Совершенно верно! Он становится - пассажиром!
ГЕНА (зрителям). Привет, пассажиры!

			Свистулькину.

 А кто они – «пассажиры»?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Пассажиры – это те, которые прячутся за спину водителя, и 
если что, то сразу «они не виноваты».

		Принимает менторские прикид и интонацию.

 Хотя если рассмотреть ситуацию внимательно, то … многие… э-э-э…
СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. «ДТП»!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. То многие «ДТП» происходят…

			Жест в сторону зрителей.

… по их вине. 
Ведь, как только они покидают транспортное средство то, тут же 
превращаются в …
ГЕНА.  В кого превращаются? 

			С ужасом.

В «кощеев-бессмертных»?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА (интригующим тоном). Нет!
ГЕНА (с еще большим ужасом). В «змей-горынычей»? 
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Нет!
ГЕНА (в совсем диком ужасе). «Бабок-ёгог»?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Нет!
ГЕНА. А в кого? 
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. А превращаются они в пешеходов, которые так и лезут под 
колеса… 
ГЕНА (широко улыбаясь). Под «колёса»?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. По колёса транспортных средств!
ГЕНА. А что им там нужно?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Посмотреть, а нет ли там 

			Таинственно-интригующе.

«полосочек»?
ГЕНА. «Полосочек»? Это – глюки такие?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Полосочек, по которым пешеход может перейти на другую 
сторону. Я их любя называю – «Зебра». 
А любая «зебра» состоит только из двух цветов. Из чёрного и… 

		Дети подсказывают.

…белого. 
Например, черный, как уголь... или белый, как мука... Кто продолжит?

Зрители предлагают свои варианты: 
черный, как ночь; 
белый, как снег; 
черный, как смола; 
белый, как мел... 
 Двух-трёх победителей  Шапоклякса приглашает на сцену и обращается к зрителям – как  объявление циркового номера.

 «Шапоклякса-ГИБДД» объявляет…
ГЕНА. Войну всем нарушителям!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Да нет! Объявляю благотворительную акцию – «Перешёл 
сам – помоги старушке!»
ГЕНА. Тебе что ли? 
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Я – не старуха Шапокляк. Я – тётка Шапоклякса!.. 
Сейчас за такие слова – как заскуньсю на всю оставшуюся жизнь! 
ГЕНА (широко улыбается). Давай!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Не надо! Продолжай свою мыслю!
ШАПОКЛЯКСА (зрителям). Объявляю благотворительную акцию – 
«Перешёл сам – помоги старушке!»
ГЕНА. За каждую вторую старушку благодарность! От меня лично!

			Обращается к участникам конкурса.

ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Только учтите, все старушки у нас… слабовидящие. 

Клоуны-помощники набирают из зрителей «старушек» и 
выдают игрокам повязки-очки на резинке, каждому по одной или 
можно сделать из бумаги штук по 5 на каждого игрока. 

Так что, на зелёный свет светофора  можно спокойно переводить старушку.

Шапоклякса показывает выбивалку для ковров - зелёного цвета.

 Красный – стой, никто никуда не идет!

Показывает выбивалку красного цвета.

ГЕНА (выносит выбивалку жёлтого цвета). А желтый?
ШАПОКЛЯКСА. Желтый? 

Думает.

 К разлуке. Не будем показывать. 

	Гена убирает выбивалку.

Кто больше переведет старушек по зебре тот и молодец! 

Перед игроками расстилают дорожки из холстины с нарисованными белыми полосами – зебры.

Проходит игра – «Слепые старушки».

ШАПОКЛЯКСА. «Старушки» благодарят своих путеводителей и бегут по 
домам! 

Игрокам-путеводителям вручают призы.

СВЕТОФОРОЧКА. Ну что ж… Повторение – мать… 

			Дети подсказывают.

		Правильно – «мать учения»!
		Повторили – вспомнили!
Всем ребятам я объявляю благодарность от папы Светофора!
 Но помните - не играйте на дороге и не забывайте  правила дорожного 
 Теперь мы прощаемся с вами! 
ГЕНА. А я!?

			Зрителям.

	Все с детьми играли! Состязались! Соревновались!
	А я что здесь – как «не приклей к машине бампер»!?
	Я тоже хочу быть полезным!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. А кто обещал Шапокляксе авто-дискотеку?
ГЕНА. Какое «авто»? У детей прав нет!
СВИСТУЛЬКИН. Как раз у детей – все права!
	Но не автомобильные, и не пешеходные – детские и праздничные!
	Так что давай, Гена, авто-пешеходно-дорожную дискотеку!
ВСЕ. АПДД!

Проводится дискотека, в которой прикольно и причудливо сочетаются -  и танцы, и игры и правила дорожного движения.

                                           КОНЕЦ.


                                    ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ.

Правила дорожного движения.

-Пешеходы должны двигаться по тротуарам или пешеходным дорожкам.
-При движении по проезжей части, в отсутствии пешеходных дорожек или обочин, пешеходы должны идти навстречу движению транспортных средств;
-Пешеходы должны пересекать проезжую часть по пешеходным переходам;
-В местах, где движение регулируются, пешеходы переходят проезжую часть по 
зелёному сигналу  пешеходного светофора;
-Круглые сигналы светофора имеют следующие значения:
   зелёный сигнал разрешает движение;
   жёлтый сигнал запрещает движение и предупреждает о предстоящей смене сигналов;
   красный сигнал запрещает движение.
- На нерегулируемых переходах пешеходы должны сначала посмотреть налево, если транспорта нет, то дойти до середины дороги и посмотреть направо, убедившись, что путь свободен, идти;
-Ожидать автобус или маршрутное такси разрешается только на посадочных площадках;
- На велосипеде на дорогу можно выезжать только с 14 лет;
- На дороге велосипедистам надо ехать только по ходу движения транспортных средств;


                                        Дорожные знаки.

-Пешеходный переход.
- Внимание! Дети!
-Главная дорога
-Уступи дорогу!
- Движение запрещено!
-Движение на велосипеде запрещено!
-Внимание! Опасный поворот!
-Проезд запрещён!
-Остановка запрещена!
-Одностороннее движение.
-Ограничение скорости.




Сигналы регулировщика.

-Рука поднята вверх – движение запрещено;
-Руки опущены - движение разрешено;
-Левая рука в сторону, правая – вперёд – поворот направо;
-Правая рука в сторону, левая – вперёд - поворот налево.

----------


## Натали5

Все работы хороши - выбирай на вкус!
Детский праздник "мастеров".

Для этого праздника нужны два условия: много детей и большая площадка на свежем воздухе, поэтому его можно провести в детском саду, школе, летнем лагере, санатории и т.д. На площадке организовывается несколько "точек" - "мастерских", оборудованных всеми необходимыми материалами и специальными вывесками. В каждой "мастерской" детей ожидает преподаватель - "мастер". Дети свободно перемещаются по площадке и посещают те "мастерские", в которых им интереснее. В каждой из них они примеряют какую-либо профессию. Тем, кто справился с заданием лучше, "мастер" выдает "зарплату" побольше, тем, кто похуже, - поменьше. На придуманные  "деньги" дети могут приобрести в "магазине" призы.

Ведущая. Дорогие ребята! Сегодня у нас большой праздник, который называется "Все работы хороши - выбирай на вкус"! Это значит, что вы можете выбрать себе сегодня ту профессию, которая вам понравится, а можете перепробовать несколько, чтобы понять, какая же лучше. Для вас устроены специальные мастерские, где мастера научат вас своему ремеслу, а за проделанную вами работу заплатят игрушечные деньги. На них в конце праздника вы сможете купить в нашем игрушечном магазине такие призы, какие вы сами пожелаете. Итак, наши мастерские открываются. Добро пожаловать!
Педагоги - "мастера" зазывают детей в свои "мастерские". 
1. Вывеска - "Больница. Требуются медсестры". Здесь есть мягкие игрушки, шприцы, вата, "спирт" (флакончик с водой и надписью "Спирт"), "пенициллин" (конечно, тоже вода). Мастер учит желающих делать уколы по всем правилам. В роли пациентов выступают мягкие игрушки.
2. "Телестудия. Требуются ведущие". На видном месте - "телевизор" из фанеры с вырезанным экраном. Потенциальным ведущим предлагается рассказать "с экрана" сказку или анекдот. Аудиторией будут ожидающие своей очереди дети и родители.
3. "Армия. Требуются снайперы". Здесь, конечно, тир: пистолеты (шариковые, водяные), дартс.
4. "Раскопки. Требуются археологи". Эта мастерская размещается в песочнице. С помощью совочков нужно отыскать закопанные вещи и определить, к чему они относятся. Например: колечко от соски-пустышки, нос от мягкой игрушки, терморегулятор от утюга, застежка от ремня, дужка от очков, каблук от туфли, мебельная ручка, кнопка от звонка, провод от телефона, крыло от игрушечного самолета…
5. "Ателье мод. Требуются швеи". Из разнообразных тканей девочкам предлагается сшить для куклы платье или что-то еще. Можно шить распашонки для куклы-младенца.
6. "Стройка. Требуются маляры". Детям надевают длинные фартуки и предлагают покрасить "забор". Мастер показывает, как это лучше сделать.
7. "Стройка. Требуются крановщики". "Крановщик" встает в лежащий на земле обруч, в руках держит длинную "удочку", выполняющую функцию стрелы крана. Не выходя из обруча, он должен переложить детали конструктора, подцепляя их крючком, из "самосвала" на "стройплощадку". На всех деталях должны быть петельки.
8. "Стройка. Требуются строители". Если у вас найдется материал, имитирующий кирпичи (ровные бруски пенопласта, дерева или специальный конструктор), можно предложить юным строителям посоревноваться, кто справится с заданием быстрее и у кого "кирпичная кладка" будет ровнее.
9. "Столовая. Требуются повара". Здесь - большой выбор посуды и продуктов (в основном, овощей). В зависимости от возраста "поварам" предлагается или приготовить "суп" (нарезать нужные продукты, сложить их в кастрюлю и залить водой), или из заранее нарезанных продуктов (дольки колбасы, сыра, помидоров, огурцов, апельсинов, ягод, зелени) оформить бутерброды - у кого красивее?
10. "Кондитерская. Требуются кондитеры". Участники получают по одному коржу для торта, их задача - украсить его с помощь кондитерского шприца. Предлагается крем разных цветов.
11. "Конструкторское бюро. Требуются конструкторы". Все желающие получают самый разнообразный подручный материал: картон, бумагу, проволоку, колесики, клей, ножницы, изоленту, нитки, фломастеры, деревянные брусочки, стальные стержни и т.п. Проводится конкурс на лучшую модель самолета (автомобиля, корабля, паровоза и т.п.)
12. "Автотранспортное предприятии. Требуются водители". Задание может быть теоретическим (проверка знаний правил дорожного движения) или практическим (катание на велосипедах, самокатах, вождение автомобильчиков за веревочки по нарисованной на асфальте трассе, объезжая препятствия).
13. "Ресторан. Требуются официанты". Участникам вручаются маленькие фартучки, полотенца через левую руку и подносы - в правую. Их задача - донести, не расплескав и не уронив, заказ до столика. На подносах может быть что угодно, в любом случае, все внимание будет приковано к наполненному до краев бокалу.
14. "Ферма. Требуются доярки". Здесь придется "доить" на скорость вырезанную из фанеры и укрепленную на подставке корову, на месте вымени у которой - традиционная резиновая перчатка с отверстиями на кончике каждого пальца.
15. "Парикмахерская. Требуются парикмахеры". За отдельный приз придется пригласить "клиентов" - девочек. "Парикмахеры" устраивают у них на голове праздничные прически. В их распоряжении расчески, гель, лак, заколки, шпильки, банты и т.п.
16. "Киностудия. Требуются гримеры". Здесь тоже нужны "клиенты". "Гримеры" превращают их в различных персонажей: клоуна, Мальвину, Бабу-Ягу, Пьеро.
Так как некоторые задания требуют времени, праздник должен продолжаться достаточно долго - не менее 2 часов. К тому же дети захотят успеть посетить не одну, а несколько "мастерских". Как раз благодаря этому обстоятельству им вряд ли наскучит это развлечение, ведь, как известно, лучший отдых - это перемена деятельности. Ну а самым приятным моментом станет "покупка призов" на "заработанные деньги".

----------


## Натали5

Молодцы и хитрецы
Интеллектуальная игровая программа для школьников.

Действующие лица:
В е д у щ а я 
Д в е  к о м а н д ы  у ч а с т н и к о в
Ч л е н ы  ж ю р и
11  м о л о д ц о в  и  х и т р е ц о в

Оборудование: карточки с заданиями, столбики с табличками "Город", зеленые и красные колпачки, призы, три коробки, торт.

Ведущая. Дорогие друзья! Сегодня вы попали в необычную страну. В ней всего два города - Город Молодцов и Город Хитрецов. Молодцы всегда и везде говорят только правду, а хитрецы - только неправду. К нам в гости пришли жители этой страны. Встречаете!

Выходят 11 детей - жителей страны. На груди каждого из них - номер, от 1 до 11.

Вот они, молодцы и хитрецы. Только вот кто есть кто - совершенно непонятно. Надо бы как-то разобраться. 

Ведущая спрашивает у "жителей": "Ты молодец или хитрец?" Каждый из них отвечает ей: "Молодец!"

Ну надо же, все оказались молодцы! Хитрецов среди них совсем нет. Правильно я говорю?

Игроки наверняка догадаются, что не все так просто.

Да, действительно, ведь если спросить молодца, кто он такой, он скажет: "Молодец!", а если спросить хитреца - он соврет и тоже скажет "Молодец!". Как же быть? Давайте-ка я по-другому попробую. Номер первый, спроси, пожалуйста, у номера второго, кто он - молодец или хитрец? Пусть он шепнет тебе на ушко. А теперь скажи нам, что ты услышал?
Житель номер 1. Он сказал, что он молодец!
Ведущая. Номер третий, спроси у номера четвертого, молодец он или хитрец. Что он тебе сказал?
Житель номер 3. Он хитрец!
Ведущая (обращается к командам). А вот и первое задание для вас. Посовещайтесь одну минуту и решите, из каких городов пришли жители первый и третий, молодцы они или хитрецы?

Команды совещаются и, записав свои ответы, отдают их ведущей. Правильный ответ: житель №1 - молодец, житель №3 - хитрец. Дело в том, что жители №2 и 4 независимо от того, кто они на самом деле, могли ответить только одно: "Я молодец" (по уже названной причине). Житель №1, правдиво передавший услышанный ответ, - молодец, а житель №3, исказивший его, - хитрец. Жюри присуждает 1 очко за правильный ответ.

Ну вот, с двумя жителями этой страны мы разобрались. Давайте на молодца наденем зеленый колпачок. Он, как зеленый свет светофора, будет означать: "Все в порядке, не обманет". А на врунишку наденем красный колпачок, который предупреждает: "Осторожно! Обманет!" А вот как быть с остальными жителями? Колпачки у нас для них приготовлены, но пока мы не узнали, насколько они правдивы, придется своим умом догадываться, где правда, а где ложь, давайте для начала потренируемся. Каждой команде я зачитаю по 10 фраз (по одной на каждого игрока), ваша задача - ответить правильно: "правда" или "неправда". А жюри будет внимательно следить за вашими ответами, присуждая по одному очку за каждое "попадание". Итак, начали!
Фразы для первой команды:
1. Солнце больше Луны. (Правда.)
2. Воробьи - это дети голубей. (Неправда.)
З. Если крутые яйца поварить подольше, то они разварятся и станут всмятку. (Неправда.)
4. Черепахи вылупляются из яиц. (Правда.)
5. У солнечных часов нет стрелок. (Правда.)
6. Кипятком огонь погасить нельзя. (Неправда.)
7. Слон боится мышей. (Правда.)
8. Полярная звезда указывает на юг. (Неправда.)
9. Скорую помощь вызывают по телефону 02. (Неправда.)
10. Некоторые звери едят ядовитые растения, чтобы вылечиться. (Правда.)
Фразы для второй команды:
1. Пушкин в детстве увлекался фотографией. (Неправда.)
2. Мясо варится дольше, чем картошка. (Правда.)
3. Если по телефону набрать свой номер, то можно поговорить с самим собой. (Неправда.)
4. 38 градусов - нормальная для человека температура тела. (Неправда.)
5. В лунных морях совсем нет воды. (Правда.)
6. Подкову дарят на счастье. (Правда.)
7. Из трех педалей в автомобиле педаль тормоза всегда справа. (Неправда.)
8. Если именинника не драть за уши, то он больше не вырастет. (Неправда.)
9. В морской воде плавать гораздо легче, чем в речной. (Правда.)
10. У снегирей брюшко красное, а у синичек - желтое. (Правда.)

Жюри объявляет итоги этого конкурса.

А теперь мне понадобятся карточки с заданиями для команд. Где же они? Жители страны - второй и четвертый, я ведь вас просила положить карточки вот на этот стол!
Житель №2. Я не знаю, где они!
Житель №4. Я знаю, где они!
Ведущая. Беда мне с вами! Кто же из вас говорит правду?
Житель №1. Они оба врут!
Ведущая. Вот это да! А сам-то ты не обманываешь?
Житель №1. Я - молодец, у меня зеленый колпачок!
Ведущая. Да, действительно, этот мальчик всегда правдив. Но кто же тогда знает, где карточки с заданиями? Посовещайтесь 1 минуту и скажите ответ!

Команды совещаются и пишут ответ: житель №2 знает, где карточки. Жюри начисляет один балл за правильный ответ.

Вот мы сейчас у второго жителя и спросим, где наши карточки?
Житель №2. Они у меня в кармане.
Ведущая. Так отдай их нам.

Житель №2 выворачивает пустые карманы, пожимая плечами.

Житель №1. Зачем вы у него спрашиваете? Он же опять обманет!
Ведущая. Вам, друзья, давно пора надеть красные колпачки, чтобы вы нас не путали!

На жителей №2 и 4 надевают красные колпачки.

Ладно, спрашивать мы у вас больше не будем, все равно правды не скажете. Ну, а карточки-то ты принесешь? (Житель №2 приносит карточки.) На этих карточках - задания, которые прислал для вас знаменитый сыщик Шерлок Холмс. Вот у кого стоит поучиться отличать правду от неправды!

Команды выбирают себе по карточке, читают задания и обсуждают их в течение 1 минуты. Затем отвечают на вопрос, объясняя свой ответ.

Задание на 1 карточке:
"Один человек, обвиняемый в краже, произошедшей в 3 часа ночи, заявил, что совершить преступление он не мог, так как всю ночь крепко спал. Он лег в постель в 9 часов вечера, завел будильник на 10 часов утра и спал без перерыва, пока звонок будильника не разбудил его. Правду ли сказал этот человек?"
Ответ: это не может быть правдой. Будильник должен был прозвенеть в 10 часов вечера, а не утра.
Задание на 2 карточке:
"К директору музея пришел человек и попросил купить у него ценную старинную картину, на обратной стороне которой была надпись: "Работа над этой картиной закончена мною сегодня, …месяца .... года (дата неразборчива), за 3 года до нашествия Наполеона". (Подпись автора). Директор засомневался в подлинности картины. А что вы думаете по этому поводу?
Ответ: автору картины не могла быть известна дата начала нашествия Наполеона за 3 года до этого события. Картина не может быть подлинной.

Жюри подводит итоги конкурса.

Ведущая. У Шерлока Холмса здорово получается ловить врунишек! А у нас вот - не всегда... Вот и сегодня: кто-то спрятал приз, приготовленный для команды, которая сегодня победит в нашей игре, и никто не сознается. Знаю точно, что это сделал кто-то из вот этих вот врунишек... (Выводит вперед жителей № 5, 6, 7.)
Житель №1. Нет, они не все врунишки. Из них только один - хитрец, а остальные - молодцы.
Ведущая. Правда?... Ах, да, на тебе же зеленый колпачок… Ну и что же мне с вами делать? Приз-то ведь надо вернуть! Кто их вас его спрятал?
5-й. Это шестой.
6-й. Это седьмой.
7-й. Это не я!
Ведущая. Задачка трудная. Придется пошевелить мозгами. Даю вам 2 минуты. Команды, решите-ка, кто из трех жителей врунишка!

Ответ: Допустим, обманывает пятый. Тогда шестой и седьмой говорят правду. Но этого не может быть, так как они противоречат друг другу. Допустим, обманывает седьмой. Тогда пятый, обвиняя шестого, тоже лжет, чего быть не может, ведь врунишка среди них только один. Верный ответ - хитрит шестой, это он и спрятал приз. Пятый говорит правду, указывая на него, седьмой тоже прав - это не он. Команды записывают свои ответы, ведущая зачитывает их. Жюри присуждает по 3 очка за правильный ответ.

Получите-ка свои колпачки! (Надевает пятому и седьмому зеленые колпачки, а шестому - красный.) Ну что ж, врунишка, отправляйся-ка за призом! Да смотри, успей к концу игры! (Шестой убегает.) А вот интересно, если бы Шерлок Холмс попал в вашу страну, смог бы он определить, в каком городе находится?
Жители №1, 5, 7. Смог бы!
Жители №2, 3, 4. Не смог бы!
Ведущая (обращаясь к красным колпачкам). Ну, с вами, друзья, нам все ясно. Если вы говорите, что не смог бы, то точно разберется! А вот наши игроки определят, в каком городе они находятся? Давайте посмотрим!

Выносят 2 столбика с одинаковыми табличками "Город". Столбики ставят на некотором расстоянии друг от друга. Жители, еще не получившие колпачков (№8, 9, 10 и 11) становятся рядом со столбиками: восьмой и девятый - у одного, десятый и одиннадцатый - у другого.

Я даже не знаю, как у нас получится определить, где какой город. Дело в том, что в городе могут оказаться как коренные жители, так и гости из другого города. Hу и путаница будет!.. Ну что ж, попробую. (Обращается к жителям №8 и 9.) Вы живете в этом городе?
Жители №8 и 9 (хором). Нет!
Ведущая (обращается к жителям №10 и 11). Вы живете в этом городе?
Жители №10 и 11 (хором). Да!
Ведущая. Ничего не понимаю. Команды, подумайте одну минутку и ответьте, где какой город!
Ответ: жители №8 и 9 находятся в городе Хитрецов: Молодец пришел туда в гости, поэтому отвечает "нет", а Хитрец живет там постоянно, но лжет и тоже отвечает "нет".
Жители №10 и 11 находятся в городе Молодцов: хитрец там в гостях, но лжет и отвечает "Да", а молодец говорит правду.
В любом случае первый город - хитрецов.

Команды отдают записанные ответы ведущей, жюри начисляет по 2 очка за правильный ответ.

Ведущая.  Названия городов мы разгадали, и, чтобы больше не путаться, отметим их (надевает на столбики соответствующие колпачки, жители №8, 9, 10 и 11 остаются на своих местах под столбиками). А как же нам определить, кто из жителей живет в городе, а кто пришел в гости? Следующее задание командам - придумать вопрос для жителей, услышав ответ на который, сразу можно будет определить, кто перед вами - молодец или хитрец. Не забывайте о том, что мы уже разгадали, где какой город.
В ответах возможны варианты: 1. В городе молодцов спросить: "Это город молодцов?" Коренной житель ответит "Да", гость - "Нет". В городе хитрецов спросить: "Это город хитрецов?" Коренной житель ответит "Нет", гость - "Да". 2. В городе молодцов: "Здесь все говорят правду?", в городе хитрецов: "Здесь все обманывают?" Ответы можно будет услышать те же.

Жюри присуждает 5 очков за правильный вариант (определить, какой из предложенных вариантов правильный, тоже непросто! Членам жюри надо быть внимательнее). Ведущая надевает колпачки на последних четырех жителей.

Наконец-то мы разобрались со всеми нашими гостями - кто молодец, а кто хитрец. Хорошо было бы, если бы обманщики встречались только в этой сказочной стране. Но, к сожалению, их хватает и в других странах. Давайте с вами вспомним самых знаменитых обманщиков из сказок. Я буду задавать вопросы по очереди обеим командам. Если вы ответите сразу - получаете 3 очка, если с одной подсказкой - 2 очка, а если со второй подсказкой - 1 очко. Ну, а если совсем не ответите - получаете ноль!
Вот список вопросов командам, к каждому из которых прилагаются 2 подсказки.
1. Чтобы хорошенько пообедать, этот подлый обманщик прикинулся добренькой старушкой.
В чепчике, очках и под одеялом узнать его было трудно.
И все-таки девочка удивилась, почему у бабушки такие большие зубы.
(Волк из сказки "Красная Шапочка".)
2. Хорошей девочке пришлось соврать, чтобы вырваться на свободу. 
Тот, кто ее не пускал, сам же и доставил ее домой, ничего не подозревая.
Если бы он знал, что несет совсем не пирожки - не потрепали бы его в деревне собаки!
(Медведь из сказки "Маша и медведь".)
3. Мелкие торговцы-врунишки заявили, что их товар - волшебный.
Даже король поверил в это.
А вот если бы не поверил, то не появился бы перед народом в самом смешном виде, какой только можно себе представить.
(Торговцы "невидимой тканью" из сказки "Голый король".)
4. Эта обманщица знает много способов добиться своего, и один из них - лесть.
Глупая птичка поверила ей.
Проворонить свои сыр - это обидно.
(Лиса из басни "Ворона и Лисица".)
5. Эти коварные женщины обманули царя, наговорив ему такого, что и представить страшно.
Вот поэтому только через много лет он впервые увидел сына.
Их самих следовало бы засмолить в бочку и пустить плавать по морю-океану.
(Ткачиха с поварихою, с сватьей бабой Бабарихой из "Сказки о царе Салтане".)
6. Этот лгунишка очень помог своему хозяину, придумав ему новое имя.
Раздобыв хозяину подходящий замок и дорогую одежду, он превратил его в достойного жениха для принцессы.
A вот то, что он ходит в сапогах, очень удивляло прохожих.
(Кот в сапогах.)
7. Чтобы превратить свою жизнь в сказку, эта лгунишка заявила, что необычное изделие из хрусталя принадлежит именно ей.
Оно никак не могло ей принадлежать, потому что совсем не подходит по размеру.
Эту хрустальную вещь обронила его хозяйка, когда убегала домой.
(Дочка мачехи из сказки "Золушка".)
8. Этот хитрый обманщик смог изменить свой голос.
Дети не сразу поверили, что пришла мама.
Из семи ребятишек остался только один, который и рассказал козе о том, что случилось.
(Волк из сказки "Волк и семеро козлят".)
9. Эта обманщица додумалась притвориться глухой.
Глупый кругляшок пел ей песни.
Когда он уселся ей на язычок, оставалось только проглотить его.
(Лиса из сказки "Колобок".)
10. Две сестренки желали третьей только добра и поэтому перевели часы на час назад.
Они не знали, что сестра совсем не боится чудовища.
А вот если бы она попросила у отца новые наряды, то не нашла бы своего принца.
(Старшие сестры из сказки "Аленький цветочек".)
11. Этот малюсенький врунишка присвоил себе целое изобретение.
Сам-то он ничего не знал, поэтому всегда попадал в смешные истории.
Потом уже все узнали, что воздушный шар изобрел совсем не он.
(Незнайка.)
12. Эта проказница оставила стариков без обеда, а друга - без хвоста.
Она здорово умеет притворяться мертвой.
А рыбу она ловит совсем не на хвост.
(Лиса из сказки "Волк и лиса".)

Жюри подводит итоги конкурса, объявляет результат всей игры.

Ведущая. Мы поздравляем команду-победительницу и вручаем ей приз... А, вот как раз наш лгунишка его принес. (Шестой отдает жюри коробку с призами, в т. ч. для проигравшей команды.)

Награждение.

Но это еще не все! Я только сейчас узнала, что наши гости - молодцы и хитрецы - приготовили для участников игры сюрприз. Давайте посмотрим!

Жители вносят в зал 3 больших коробки и ставят их в глубине сцены на значительном расстоянии друг от друга. На каждой коробке - надпись. На первой: "Сюрприз здесь". На второй: "Здесь сюрприза нет". На третьей: "На одной из первых двух коробок - правда, на другой - неправда". Кроме того, на третьей коробке стоит зеленый колпак.

Ведущая.  Дорогие игроки, сюрприз предназначен для всех вас, поэтому не делитесь больше на команды, а объедините усилия и решите, в которой же коробке он находится. Не спешите, подумайте хорошенько!
Ответ: зеленый колпак на третьей коробке означает, что на ней написана правда. Значит, на одной из первых двух коробок надпись правдивая, на другой - лживая. Допустим, на первой коробке - правда, и сюрприз в ней. Тогда на второй - ложь, и в ней тоже есть сюрприз. Этого быть не может, т.к. сюрприз только один.
Допустим, правда написана на второй коробке. Тогда в ней сюрприза нет. Нет его и в первой, так как надпись "Сюрприз здесь" лжива.
Так как других вариантов быть не может, принимаем этот: первые две коробки пусты. Следовательно, сюрприз спрятан в третьей коробке.

Игроки объявляют о своем решении, и, если оно неверно, ведущая просит их подумать еще и рассуждать вслух, т.к. задание внеконкурсное. Наконец, задача решена, дети открывают третью коробку и обнаруживают в ней большой торт. Праздник завершается чаепитием.

----------


## Натали5

Выставляю разработки из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей", которые пригодятся для работы с детьми.

Скрепки
Игровая развлекательная программа для летнего лагеря.


Реквизит: коробки скрепок, набор карточек с буквами (по 3-7 штук каждой буквы) и без букв, карандаши. Количество коробок, наборов букв, карандашей зависит от количества команд-участниц.
Правила игры: выполняя конкурсные задания, команды получают возможность выбрать карточки из набора (за 1 место - три карточки, за 2 - две, за 3 - одну). Карточки выбирают "вслепую". Задача команд - в конце игры "скрепить слово": составить из набранных букв слово как можно длиннее, используя каждую букву единожды. На пустых карточках можно написать любую необходимую букву. Итоги подводятся следующим образом: за каждую букву в скрепленном слове команда получает 5 очков, за каждую неиспользованную букву - 1 очко. Победители - набравшие наибольшее количество очков.
Конкурсные задания.
1. Как можно быстрее построиться в виде скрепки.
2. Скрепочный аукцион - кто ответит точнее?
- Сколько скрепок в большой коробке? (Коробка демонстрируется.)
- Длина скрепки.
- Длина разогнутой скрепки.
- Сколько скрепок в цепочке? (Цепочка демонстрируется.)
3. За 1 минуту собрать цепочку из скрепок как можно длиннее.
4. Придумать и продемонстрировать рекламный ролик скрепок.
5. Расшифровать аббревиатуру "СКРЕПКА" на тему "Каникулы".


Апельсиновая дискотека
Танцевальная программа для летнего лагеря.

Входной билет на дискотеку - апельсин. Заранее готовятся кричалки про апельсин, одежда участников должна быть "поапельсиновее" (что-нибудь оранжевое).
Каждая команда входит на площадку со своей кричалкой и оригинальными движениями. Танцевальная программа прерывается конкурсами, награда за победу в каждом конкурсе - апельсин.
Конкурсы.
1. "Ты + я + апельсин". Пары, танцуя, удерживают апельсин между лбами, лопатками, коленями, локтями и др.
2. "Куча-мала". Сложить апельсины в кучу. У кого она займет меньше места?
3. "Цитрусовый аукцион". Кто назовет последним плод семейства цитрусовых?
4. "Живое слово "апельсин". Построить в ряд ребят, начальные буквы полных имен которых образуют слово "апельсин".
5. "Ап-ресторан". Быстро очистить апельсин, выпить апельсиновый напиток из бутылки с соской и т. д.
6. "Апельсиновая веревка". Танцуя с апельсинами в руках, проходить под веревкой, которая постепенно опускается. Задевший веревку выбывает. Кто продержится дольше других?


Детектив идет по следу
Игротур для детей младшего школьного возраста.


Все слова принадлежат В е д у щ е м у.

Здравствуйте, вездесущие, смекалистые, находчивые и любознательные игропланетяне! Сегодня нам предстоит приоткрыть копилку ваших знаний в мире игр и приключений, ведь каждая игра имеет свой след, а приключение - свой почерк. Вы побываете в роли детективов, в роли отважных сыщиков. Но для начала - вспомните известных сыщиков в сказках, мультфильмах, кинофильмах и в нашей жизни. 

Проходит аукцион.

Для начала не мешало бы собрать багаж.  В детективах сыщики постоянно меняют свой облик: то превращаются в глубокого старика, а то и в женщину - чтобы раскрыть самые громкие преступления. А для частых переодеваний не мешало бы заглянуть в "место жительства" одежды, т.е. в … (шкаф). И что же мы можем там увидеть на букву "Ш"? 

Проходит аукцион, кто назвал последнюю деталь одежды, тот победил.

Когда сыщики идут по следу, что им при этом необходимо? Итак, рабочий набор сыщика… из чего же он состоит?

Аукцион: пинцет, пакет, лупа, пистолет, ручка, бумага, перчатки, фонарик, рация, собака, скотч, наручники, дубинка и т. д.

У детектива должна быть твердая рука, меткий глаз и моментальная реакция. Представляете, что будет, если противник первым выстрелит? И, конечно же, ни один детектив не обходится без погони и стрельбы. А какие существуют виды ручного огнестрельного оружия?

Аукцион.

А кто бы хотел прямо сейчас побывать в роли Джеймса Бонда? (Дети выходят.) Итак, справа от меня Джеймс Бонд № 1, а слева - № 2. Ваша задача - уничтожить гнездо мафиози, для этого вам предстоит изготовить взрывчатую бомбу при помощи насоса. Кто быстрее взорвет объект - тот и победитель!

Задача игры: сидя, а точнее, подпрыгивая на насосе, надувать воздушный шарик до тех пор, пока он не лопнет.

Уважаемые сыщики, бандитам удалось скрыться, но на месте преступления найдена шифровка, состоящая из непонятных слов. А кто же сможет ее разгадать, как не вы, друзья? Итак, тур на смекалку.

Участвуют две группы по 2 человека, потребуется два комплекта цифр от 1 до 3. Необходимо выбрать правильный ответ из трех вариантов и поднять его номер. Правильный ответ подчеркнут.

1. Василиска - это: 1. Ящерица, 2. Дочь Василисы Премудрой, 3. Поселок городского типа?
2. Звездорыл - это: 1. Удачливый продюсер, 2. Млекопитающее семейства кротовых, 3. Морское растение?
3. Гимнуры - это: 1. Свиные кролики, 2. Крысиные ежи, 3. Ежовые тушканы?
4. Шлафрок - это: 1. Направление в современной музыке, 2. Морской узел, 3. Домашний халат?
5. Рыскало - это: 1. Цепная собака, 2. Сыщик с собакой, 3. Веревка, по которой бегает цепная собака?
6. Ленивки - это:1. Старинное название лаптей, 2. Птица семейства дятловых, 3.Ленивые звери?
7. Шатун - это: 1. Сильно выпивший человек, 2. Деталь механизма, 3. Семейство кенгуру?
8. Голец - это: 1. Маленький зверек из семейства грызунов, 2. Обнаженный человек, 3. Старинное название полушубка?
9. Протеже - это: 1. Танец, 2. Национальное французское блюдо, 3. Лицо, находящееся под чьим-либо покровительством?
10. Цикада - это: 1. Крупный кузнечик в Африке, 2. Тропический цветок, 3. Сильно газированный напиток?

Определяются победители.

Детективы должны знать и личную жизнь подозреваемых. Любви все возрасты покорны. Зрители, ответьте на простой вопрос - "Кто кого любил?"
1. Кого любила Крошечка-Хаврошечка? (Корову.)
2. Кого любил Грей? (Ассоль.)
3. Кого любил Чудище? (Настеньку.)
4. Кого любил Герасим? (Му-му.)
5. Кого любил учитель Черт из м/ф "Чертенок №13"? (Себя, себя и еще раз себя.)
6. Кого любила Герда? (Кая.)
7. Кого любил стойкий оловянный солдатик? (Танцовщицу.)
8. Кого любила "Просто Мария"? (Виктора.)
9. Кого любил Незнайка? (Синеглазку.)
10. Кого любил комарик? (Муху-Цокотуху.)
11. Кого любил Пьеро? (Мальвину.)
12. Кого любил русский священнослужитель - поп? (Собаку.)
13. Кого любили Петров и Васечкин? (Машу.)
14. Кого любил принц? (Золушку.)

Определяются победители.

Вы хотели бы походить на Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона? Когда сыщики принимаются за дело, они собирают улики, и в этом им помогают многочисленные свидетели. Потерялись литературные герои, а кто их найдет? По уликам найдите и откройте правильные двойные карточки.

Проводится игра "меморина", для которой необходимо  табло с 16 карточками (8 пар карточек с одинаковыми героями). Участвуют  по одному человеку от каждой команды. Их задача: найти два одинаковых рисунка, являющиеся ответом на вопрос. Вопросы задаются игрокам по очереди. Игрок открывает по одной карточке и, если она  не та, которую он ищет, закрывает. Получает очко тот игрок, кто нашел обе карточки  за меньшее количество ходов. Перед новым вопросом все карточки закрываются.

Вопросы:
1. Это он в харчевне "Трех пескарей" съел корочку хлеба. (Буратино - карточки 2 и 8.)
2. Сова нашла улику, которая стала в дальнейшем ее звонком. А кому эта улика принадлежала? (Ослику Иа: 4 и 10.)
3.Этот предмет украл черт в ночь перед Рождеством. (Месяц: 5 и 14.)
4. Благодаря этому предмету Кай попал в чертоги Снежной королевы. (Санки: 3 и 15.)
5. Средство передвижения одного сказочного рыбака. (Печка: 9 и 16.)
6. Этот предмет сбежал от неряшливой Федоры. (Чайник или кастрюля: 6 и 11.)
7.Четвероногий друг Мальвины и Пьеро. (Пудель: 7 и 13.)
8. Этот герой отправился в сказочный город за мозгами. (Пугало: 1 и 12.)

Определяются победители по количеству правильных ответов. Дополнительные очки начисляются за скорость.

В детективах очень часто ищут спрятанные предметы, а можно ли найти сказки, например, Г. Х. Андерсена по набору ключевых слов? Итак, слушайте внимательно:
1. Снег, зима, стекло, зеркало, розы, дружба? ("Снежная королева".)
2. Жаба, крапива, трава, рубашки, птицы, терпение? ("Дикие лебеди".)
3. Мечта, утка, лебедь, яйцо? ("Гадкий утенок").
4. Тюфяк, кресло, карета, ливень? ("Принцесса на горошине".)
5. Море, боль, голос, колдовской напиток, принц? ("Русалочка".) 
6. Нора, вода, полевая мышь, крылья, эльф? ("Дюймовочка".)
7. Дупло, собака, ведьма, принцесса? ("Огниво".)
8. Носовой платочек, трещотка, соловей, фрейлины, поцелуй? ("Свинопас".)

Определяются победители.

Умеют ли наши сыщики логически мыслить? Итак, операция "На крючке". Отвечать на вопросы могут все.
1. Пассажир такси ехал в село. По дороге он встретил 5 грузовиков и 3 автомашины. Сколько всего машин шло в село? (Одна машина - такси.)
2. Четыре человека обменялись рукопожатиями. Сколько было всего рукопожатий? (6 рукопожатий.)
3. Крышка стола имеет 4 угла. Один из них отпилили. Сколько углов стало? (5 углов.)
4. Три друга - Вася, Коля, Петя - отправились в магазин. По дороге они нашли 3 рубля. Сколько денег нашел бы Коля, если бы шел один? (3 рубля.)

Подведение итогов игры.

Дорогие игропланетяне, надеюсь, вам понравилось сегодняшнее представление, вы стали умнее, внимательнее, никто не ушел без приза. Всегда будьте такими раскованными, дерзайте, выдумывайте и фантазируйте!



Олимпионик
Спортивно-развлекательная программа, посвященная олимпийским играм.


Оборудование: свечи, канат, гимнастические палки.
Все слова принадлежат В е д у щ е м у.

Звучит спортивный марш.

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! Уважаемые гости! Болельщики! Мы рады приветствовать вас на нашей спортивно-развлекательной игре "Олимпионик"!
В старину, в античном мире,
25 веков назад
Города не жили в мире,
Шли войной на брата брат.
И мудрейшие решили:
Ссоры вечные страшны,
Можно в смелости и силе
Состязаться без войны.
Пусть в Олимпию прибудет,
Кто отважен и силен,
Для сражений мирных будет
Полем боя стадион.
Много веков назад в долине реки Алфей, близ горы Олимп, возникли состязания атлетов, которые стали называться Олимпийскими играми. И наша игра будет посвящена этим замечательным состязаниям. А называется она "Олимпионик", потому что в Древней Греции атлет, победивший в Олимпийских играх, получал именно такое почетное звание. В нашей же игре за право называться командой "Олимпиоников" будут бороться 2 команды.

Выход команд. Спортивное приветствие.

Чтоб в наших играх победить,
Нужно быстрым, ловким, смелым быть!
За спиной товарищей не скрываться
И соперников не бояться!
Победить, конечно ж, нелегко,
Но боритесь за каждое очко!

Звучит музыка, команды рассаживаются справа и слева.

Первый конкурс называется "Разминка для ума". Правильный ответ приносит очко команде.
а) Главное олимпийское условие? Почему античные Олимпийские игры называли праздником мира? (Прекращение всех враждебных действий на время игр. Никто не имел права не только применять оружие, но даже вносить его на территорию Эллады.)
б) Участвовали ли женщины в Олимпийских играх? (Не участвовали даже в качестве зрителей. Женщин, нарушивших этот запрет, полагалось сбрасывать в пропасть со скалы. Исключение делалось лишь для жрицы богини Деметры. У нее было на стадионе персональное мраморное кресло.)
в) Откуда берут и как зажигают Олимпийский огонь? (Олимпийский огонь по традиции зажигается в Греции, в местечке у подножия горы Олимп от лучей солнца при помощи увеличительного стекла. И с этого момента, не затухая, огонь совершает свой путь по строгому расписанию, чтобы прибыть точно в день открытия Олимпийских игр в столицу Олимпиады.)
г) Какие виды спорта входили в античные Олимпийские игры? Некоторые из них входят и сейчас в летние Олимпийские игры, но, конечно же, сильно изменились. (Простой бег, бег группами, 2-ой бег, 6-ой (шестерной) бег и бег атлета в полном вооружении (в шлеме, с копьем и щитом в руках), борьба, кулачный бой. Пятиборье: бег, борьба, метание диска, прыжки в длину, бросание копья. Завершали игры бег колесниц, запряженных мулами, позднее - конные состязания.)
Разумеется, античные Олимпийские игры мало походили на сегодняшние грандиозные спортивные фестивали, носящие то же название. Вот и наши игры отличаются от античных и от современных тоже. Хотя традиции мы соблюдаем.

Фанфары.

Чтоб позвать на праздник смелых,
Сильных, доблестных людей,
Добрый знак Олимпиады -
Факел солнечный - горит. 
У наших состязаний тоже будет свой огонь - огонь Олимпионика! И зажжет его та команда, которая быстрее справится с заданием.

По одному представителю от каждой команды бегут с горящей свечой до отметки, затем возвращаются, передают свечу следующему игроку и т.д. Если свеча погаснет, то нужно вернуться и зажечь ее снова.

Первой закончила игру команда … . Она и зажжет "Огонь Олимпионика". Пожалуйста, пройдите со своей свечой к нашему факелу. (Подносит свечку к символическому "факелу" из светящихся гирлянд.) Факел зажегся!
Фанфары.

Состязания начинаются! И первое среди них - "Спортивная ходьба". Что главное в спортивной ходьбе? Ноги спортсмена не должны ни на минуту отрываться от земли и ступать на землю всей ступней. Это очень трудно усвоить, но в нашей эстафете процесс ходьбы будет еще более сложным. А именно: делая каждый шаг, необходимо пятку одной ноги вплотную приставлять к носку другой. Таким образом надо дойти до финиша и вернуться назад. Завершая дистанцию, первый участник передает эстафету следующему и так далее. Команды, выстраивайтесь на старте. Из всех тихоходов победят самые быстрые тихоходы.

Проведение эстафеты.

Прыжками в длину сегодня трудно удивить - в этом виде олимпийского пятиборья вам приходится состязаться на уроках физкультуры. Но сегодня будет поставлен новый олимпийский рекорд, поскольку такого зрелища еще не видели на стадионах: прыжки в длину с копьем. Первый участник команды совершает прыжок на одной ноге боком и опускает копье (гимнастическую палку) на пол, вплотную к ступне. Второй игрок занимает его место, поднимает копье и также совершает прыжок, отмечает место приземления.

Итоги "Разминки для ума" и двух эстафет.

"Вольная борьба". За многие столетия развития спорта возникло огромное число школ борьбы: от бокса в Англии до каратэ в Японии.
У нас борьба будет вольной, но это не совсем то, что вы думаете. Просто мы будем вольно обращаться с правилами или придумаем такие, каких нигде нет. Вот круг, ваше поле, в него входят представители от команд, встают друг к другу спинами, упираются в землю ногами и спинами пытаются вытолкнуть противника из круга. Помогать руками нельзя, начинать выталкивать только по сигналу. Вот и все правила.

Проведение конкурса.

"Перетягивание каната" - вы, наверное, не поверите, но когда-то этот вид спорта входил в Олимпийскую программу. Теперь настоящие спортсмены про него даже забыли. Мы предлагаем всем восстановить добрую Олимпийскую традицию и провести эстафету по перетягиванию каната. Но с одним условием. Поскольку у нас не настоящая Олимпиада, то канат мы будем перетягивать, пропустив между ногами и стоя спиной друг к другу, точнее, даже не спиной, а несколько другим местом. Занимайте места. Успехов!

Итоги двух конкурсов. Выступление юных спортсменов.

А сейчас, когда вы заняли свои места, начинаем "Аукцион спортивных видов игр" - вы должны вспомнить все виды спортивных состязаний, которые входят или не входят в Олимпийские игры. Команды отвечают попеременно. Значок победителя в этой эстафете получит та команда, которая последней назовет вид спорта.

Проведение аукциона.

Мы с вами добрались до последнего вида состязаний - это "Скачки". Делимся на пары. В каждой паре один будет "лошадью", второй - "наездником". "Наездник" садится на "лошадь", как - это все равно, лишь бы ноги не волочились по полу. "Лошадь" устремляется вперед, стараясь не уронить седока. Путь назад и "наездник", и "лошадь" проделывают отдельно, т. е. "наездник" ведет "лошадь" под уздцы (держит за руку). Побеждает та команда, в которой "лошади" более быстрые, а "наездники" самые усидчивые.

Проведение игры. Пока команды отдыхают, проводится игра со зрителями.

1. Назовите девиз Олимпийских игр. (Быстрее. Выше. Сильнее.)
2. Эмблема Олимпийских игр. Что она обозначает? (5 колец - 5 частей света. Дружба между всеми континентами: Европой (голубой), Азией (желтый), Африкой (черный), Австралией (зеленый), Америкой (красный). Голубое кольцо, черное, красное - верхний ряд. Желтое, зеленое - нижний ряд. Эмблема появилась в 1913 году.)
3. Опишите Олимпийский флаг. (Белое полотнище с олимпийской эмблемой в центре. Впервые он был поднят в 1914 году, а с 1920 года постоянно развевается над столицей Олимпиады.)
4. Назовите родину хоккея и футбола. (Хоккей - Канада, футбол - Англия.)
5. Специальное сооружение для спортивных соревнований. (Стадион.)
6. Вид соревнований в беге. (Эстафета.)
7. Массовая форма путешествия. (Туризм.)
8. Бег по пересеченной местности. (Кросс.)
9. Наклонная плоскость для прыжков. (Трамплин.)
10. Как называется человек крепкого телосложения и большой силы? (Атлет.)
11. Как называют круговую дорожку для велосипедных гонок? (Трек.)

Итоги двух конкурсов. Итоги состязаний. Звучит спортивный марш.

Всем спасибо за вниманье,
За задор, за звонкий смех,
За азарт соревнованья, обеспечивший успех!
Вот настал момент прощанья,
Будет кратка наша речь!
Говорим мы: "До свиданья,
До счастливых новых встреч!"

----------


## Натали5

Жвачный бабл-гам
Игровая программа для любителей жевательной резинки.


Программа проводится в детской аудитории, все отвечающие получают жетоны: обертки или вкладыши от жвачки. По итогам игры можно вручить медали "За жвачколюбие", "За жвачкомузыкальность", "За лучшее жвачкостишие", "За пузыренадувание".

Все слова принадлежат В е д у щ е м у.

Почему люди жуют? Это помогает им расслабиться. Сегодня мы часто используем это средство - это видно по людям, жующим на улице, в транспорте. А задумывались ли вы когда-нибудь о происхождении жевательной резинки?
Археологи обнаружили на территории Скандинавии, Северной Германии и Швейцарии убедительные доказательства того, что европейцы жевали жвачку еще… в каменном веке! Тогда ее делали из сосновой смолы, и пластинки были похожи на современные, только цвет у них был черный. В начале XIX века первая жевательная резинка, которую продавали в США, была изготовлена из еловой смолы. История же современной жевательной резинки началась в 60-е годы XIX века, когда в США начали ввозить из Центральной Америки латекс, правда, тогда жевали мало и вяло. Всемирную славу жвачка приобрела лишь тридцать лет спустя стараниями предприимчивого торговца мылом Уильяма Ригли. Для завлечения покупателей Ригли добавлял к каждой упаковке мыла несколько бесплатных пакетиков жвачки. И очень скоро понял, что премия пользуется спросом. В 1892 году он основал фирму по производству жевательной резинки, назвал ее своим именем.
А теперь вспомните названия жевательных резинок, какие вам известны.
Проводится аукцион названий жевательных резинок.

Медики всерьез невзлюбили жевательную резинку. Стоматологи утверждают, что она не столь эффективно очищает зубы и предохраняет от кариеса, как утверждают рекламные ролики. Между тем, один из исследователей интеллекта - ученый Зигфрид Лерль уверен: жевательная резинка делает человека умнее. По его наблюдениям, студенты усваивают материал на 40% лучше, когда жуют жвачку. В это время голова лучше соображает. А вот музыкантам, у которых, как правило, заняты руки, вроде бы жвачка не помеха, но ситуация может выглядеть довольно нелепо, если они хотят от нее избавиться. Попробуйте изобразить:
- баяниста, у которого к ботинку прилипла жвачка;
- трубача, у которого жвачка прилипла к трубе;
- скрипача, у которого жвачка прилипла к уху.

В конкурсе принимают участие все желающие, которые также получают жетоны.

Есть на Земле место, где выплевывание жевательной резинки не в урну, а точнее, налепливание ее на стену, не только не запрещается, но и всемерно приветствуется. Это "Переулок жвачки" в городе Сент-Луис, штат Миссури - довольно длинный проход между двумя кирпичными зданиями, давно ставший своеобразной городской достопримечательностью. Давайте тоже восславим жвачку, но не таким простым способом. Попробуем, подражая Радищеву, Державину, Ломоносову, сочинить торжественную оду. А одна из строк в оде может быть такой: "О, дар небес благословенный" или "Позволь, чтоб я тебя воспел".

Если участников конкурса много, то их можно разделить на две-три команды, которые будут придумывать одну оду на всех.

За минувшие сто лет жевательная резинка полностью покорила весь мир. Моментом, когда она достигла официального признания, можно считать распоряжение военно-интендантской службы США во время второй мировой войны: ее включили в солдатские сухие пайки. Все дело в том, что курить на посту в армии строго-настрого запрещается. "Пусть лучше жуют", - решили отцы-командиры.
И сейчас мы с вами тоже будем жевать, чтобы надуть самый большой пузырь.

Желающие принять участие в конкурсе получают жвачки и надувают пузыри. Подсчитывается общее количество жетонов и вручаются призы.



Путешествие в сказку
Игра-соревнование по русской волшебной сказке.


Оборудование: костюмы для Сказительницы, Бабы-Яги, Лешего, Домового, Василисы Премудрой; плетеная корзинка со сказочными предметами; два скейборда; два конверта с небольшими репродукциями с картин В.М. Васнецова (в одном - "Иван-царевич на сером волке", в другом - "Богатыри"); вторая плетеная корзина с шишками (или любыми другими жетонами).

Действующие лица:
В е д у щ а я
С к а з и т е л ь н и ц а
Б а б а - Я г а
Л е ш и й
Д о м о в о й
В а с и л и с а П р е м у д р а я
В игре принимают участие 2 команды.

Ведущая. Здравствуйте, люди добрые, здравствуйте, красны девицы, здравствуйте, добры молодцы! Как рада я, что много вас собралось у меня в гостях! Это значит, что есть еще любители да знатоки русской народной сказки, да не простой сказки, а волшебной - самой загадочной, с чудесами, с загадочными зверями, удальцами-молодцами да девицами-красавицами. Вот и команды знатоков готовы, вот и болельщики собрались. Да и помощники мои готовы. Хочется им вас скорее испытать да призами за мудрость наградить!

Конкурс 1. "Приветствие".
Начнем мы наше соревнование-испытание с представления команд. 
Команда оглашает свои заранее приготовленные название, девиз и приветствие команде-сопернице. Условие было поставлено одно: и то, и другое должно быть обязательно связано с русской народной сказкой. Наше глубокоуважаемое жюри внимательно слушает да оценивает краткость, выразительность и точность представления команд, а также приветствие, обращенное к соперникам. Внимание, слово командам!

Проведение конкурса.

Конкурс 2. "Кто что забыл".
Вот и первая моя помощница, а ваша первая гостьюшка к нам пожаловала! Уж она-то сказок знает видимо-невидимо да детушек ими веселит-забавляет. Вот и про нас не забыла, к нам на огонек заглянула.

Входит Сказительница с плетеной корзиной в руках, оглядывается и радостно всплескивает руками.

Сказительница. Вот как народу-то много, вот и славно, вот и хорошо. Вы-то мне и поможете! Ходила я в лес за лечебными травами да кореньями. И вот нашла я на пеньке забытую кем-то корзинку. (Показывает ее всем игрокам, жюри и болельщикам.) В корзинке много вещей разных. Хотела я их хозяевам разнести да раздать, но запамятовала, кому что принадлежит. Вот вы мне с вашей молодой памятью и поможете разобраться, да все и вспомнить.

Сказительница достает вещи по одной из корзины, команды их по очереди угадывают и называют соответствующую сказку. За каждый правильный ответ Домовой дает команде по одной шишке.

1. Стрела. ("Царевна-лягушка".)
2. Перстень. ("Волшебное кольцо".)
3. Перо птицы. ("Финист - ясный сокол".)
4. Яблоко. ("Сказка о молодильных яблоках и живой воде".)
5. Уздечка. ("Сивка - Бурка".)
6. Цветок. ("Аленький цветочек".)
Да уж действительно, знатоки так знатоки! Все я вспомнила, все мне теперь ясно. Спасибо всем вам! Пошла я все хозяевам относить. До свидания, красны девицы, до свидания, добры молодцы!

Сказительница кланяется всем на четыре стороны и уходит. Жюри подводит итоги двух конкурсов. Пока жюри работает, могут прозвучать выступления фольклорного ансамбля.

Конкурс 3. "Сказочная страна".
Наступило время большого испытания: какая из команд лучше знает, что происходит в нашей любимой сказочной стране. Команды получают вопросы по очереди и дают на них четкие, ясные ответы. Если ответ правильный, мой помощник Домовой вручает две шишки, которые означают два заработанных командою очка. Если команда затрудняется ответить на вопрос, она может обратиться за помощью к своим болельщикам. В этом случае за правильный ответ вручается только одна шишка-очко. Условия конкурса всем понятны? Тогда начинаем экскурсию в сказочную страну.
1. В какой сказке живет-проживает Андрей-Стрелок? ("Пойди туда, не знаю куда, принеси то, не знаю что".)
2. Каким заклинанием вызывает к себе Иванушка Сивку-Бурку? ("Сивка-Бурка, вещая каурка, встань передо мной, как лист перед травой".)
3. В какой сказке волк привез царевича к Жар-птице, воровавшей золотые яблоки? ("Иван-царевич и серый волк".)
4. Кем оборачивается серый волк в этой сказке? (Еленой Прекрасной, Жар-птицей, златогривым конем.)
5. Сколько голов было у Чуда-юда из сказки "Иван - крестьянский сын и Чудо-юдо"? (Шесть.)
6. Что понадобилось сделать Ивану, чтобы победить Чудо-юдо? (Отрубить ему огненный палец.)
7. Кто и как помог Ивану-царевичу в поисках живой воды и молодильных яблок? (Баба-Яга - Костяная нога, которая дала ему волшебных коней.)
8. Какой масти бывают волшебные кони? (Волшебной силой чаще всего обладают кони белой масти.)
9. Где была смерть Кощея Бессмертного из сказки "Царевна-лягушка"? (Смерть была на конце иглы, игла - в яйце, яйцо - в утке, утка - в зайце, заяц - в кованом сундуке, сундук - на дубе, дуб - в дремучем лесу.)
10. Как звали трех сестер из сказки "Хаврошечка"? (Одноглазка, Двуглазка и Трехглазка.)
Закончено первое путешествие в сказочную страну. Жюри подводит итоги. А команды начинают готовиться к очередному этапу игры.

Конкурс 4. "Живая картина".
Каждая команда получает конверт, где находится репродукция картины одного известного художника, посвященная русской волшебной сказке. Задача каждой из команд: за три минуты подготовить и показать живую картину по своей репродукции, а команда соперников должна угадать название и автора картины. Затем команды меняются местами. Всего за этот конкурс команда может заработать пять очков: три очка за подготовку и показ картины и два очка - за угадывание картины соперника. Итак, приглашаю капитанов получить задание.

Команды получают задание и уходят готовиться в другое помещение. Выступает фольклорный коллектив. Жюри объявляет итоги третьего конкурса, после чего команды показывают "живые картины" и угадывают их. Вбегает Баба-Яга. Из-под руки внимательно оглядывает зал.

Баба-Яга. Ха, собрались тут умники и умницы. Языком работать все горазды. Вот вы попробуйте, как я, по горам, по долам, по лесам да колдобинам в ступе полетать да пестом помахать, вот посмотрю я на вас тогда!
Ведущая. Напрасно ты сердишься, уважаемая Баба-Яга! Собрались здесь ребята не только умные и разумные, но и проворные да сильные. Можешь испытать их, предложить любой конкурс. Уверена, что никто не испугается.
Баба-Яга. А вот сейчас проверим, на что они способны. Эй, мой помощник, давай сюда! Будешь моим ассистентом! И чтобы жюри не подсуживало, мы с тобой сами будем судить-рядить да итоги нашего конкурса объявлять!

Входит Леший с необходимым реквизитом. Конкурс лучше всего проводить в другом, более просторном помещении. Конкурс-эстафету проводят Баба-Яга и Леший. Один участник встает двумя ногами на скейборд, два других держат его с двух сторон за руки. Так необходимо проехать всю дистанцию и передать реквизит следующему участнику.

Ведущая. Ну что, Баба-Яга, убедилась, что я права?
Баба-Яга. Порадовали вы меня, красны девицы да добры молодцы. Обе команды хороши. А одна все же чуть проворнее сегодня оказалась.

Баба-Яга объявляет команду-победительницу.

Ведущая. Ступай, Баба-Яга, в свой дремучий лес, в избушку на курьих ножках. А как соскучишься там без людей да ребят наших замечательных, приходи опять к нам в гости, да только с миром да добрым словом. А мы тебе всегда рады.

Баба-Яга и Леший убегают с веселыми выкриками.

Уважаемое жюри, просим объявить нам результат конкурса "Живая картина".

Конкурс для болельщиков.
Нашим командам надо перевести дух и подготовиться к завершающему конкурсу. Чтобы болельщики наши не скучали да и любимым командам могли помочь, я объявляю конкурс для болельщиков и назову его "Знатоки сказочного языка". Проходить конкурс будет так: я говорю выражение, которое часто встречается в русской волшебной сказке, кто из болельщиков первый поднимет руку да правильно переведет его на современный язык, тот получает от моего помощника шишку-очко, а после конкурса может вручить ее капитану любимой команды. Итак, внимание!
Возьми откуп - возьми плату.
Поехал восвояси - поехал к себе домой.
Тесто на опаре - тесто на дрожжах.
Дело неминучее - дело неизбежное.
Не отвести очей - не отвести глаз.
Пшеница белоярая - пшеница отборная, светлая.
Борзые кони - быстрые, проворные кони.
Людская молвь - людская речь, людской разговор.
Послать гонцов - отправить посланцев с известием.
Обронить ненароком - уронить нечаянно.
Буераки - лесные овраги.
Воск ярый - воск чистый, белый.
Болельщики наши славно поработали. Желающие могут передать свои шишки-очки капитанам любимых команд.

Болельщикам дается две минуты на передачу очков командам.

Конкурс 6. "Блиц-викторина".
В нашем шуме-суете мы и не заметили, как к нам еще одна гостья пожаловала - сама Василиса Премудрая.

Входит Василиса Премудрая, в пояс кланяется жюри, Ведущей, командам, болельщикам.

Василиса Премудрая. Прослышала я, что собрались здесь умные да смелые, любящие русскую сказку да русскую землю. Хочу и я вас испытать. Отвечайте на мои вопросы быстро, без раздумий, а за каждый правильный ответ - одно очко. (Данный конкурс можно проводить с секундомером.)
Вопросы для первой команды.
1. Вещая птица, знающая все на свете. (Гамаюн.)
2. Самое любимое мужское имя в русских сказках. (Иван.)
3. Дом, где живет царевна русских сказок. (Терем.)
4. Кот, умеющий своими сказками усыплять людей. (Баюн.)
5. Главный герой сказки "Волшебное кольцо". (Мартынка.)
Вопросы для второй команды.
1. Дерево, чьи волшебные плоды дарят молодость. (Яблоня.)
2. Главный помощник Ивана-царевича. (Волк.)
3. Купец, который игрой на гуслях распотешил Морского царя. (Садко.)
4. Чудесная птица с женским лицом и сладким голосом. (Алконост.)
5. Самый главный остров русских сказок. (Буян.)

Подводятся итоги последнего конкурса, общие итоги. Награждение команды-победительницы. Награждение особо отличившихся в игре участников команд и болельщиков.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

БАНТИК-ШОУ

Летний букет, 
Букет из еловых лап 
Очень хорош 
Для мам и для пап. 
Из бантиков букет, 
Из ленточек разных 
Очень хорош 
Для всех остальных – 
Всяких и разных 
Взрослых людей, 
Не исключая 
Малых детей! 
Зал украшен разноцветными ленточками, бантиками, шарами. Много кукол и других игрушек. Звучат позывные церемонии, выходит ведущий, весь украшенный бантами. 
Ведущий. Здравствуйте, мальчишки - озорные шалунишки! Здравствуйте, девчонки - веселушки, хохотушки! 
Всем нам известно, что самым первым украшением девочек является бант - ленточка, которую они ежедневно заплетают в косички. Девочки любят свой бант, берегут его, гордятся им! Поэтому сегодня мы преклоняемся перед этим украшением и устраиваем Церемонию Бантиков - праздничный, торжественный обряд. 
Уважаемые зрители, сделайте губки бантиком, улыбнитесь, ведь мы начинаем наш праздник! 
Это праздник-соревнование, в котором участники, а это могут быть и мальчики и девочки, показывают свои банты, доказывают их широкое применение. За победу в конкурсах победителям вручается бантик. Кто больше наберет бантиков, тот и победит. 

КОНКУРС «ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ КОСТЮМА» 
Идет оригинальное представление участниками своих костюмов, сделанных на основе максимально широкого использования бантов. 

КОНКУРС "ЗАПЛЕТИ БАНТ» 
Участники должны заплести бант помощнице. У кого красивее, оригинальнее, тот победит. 

КОНКУРС "ГАЛСТУК-БАНТ" 
Необходимо продемонстрировать, что бант - прелестное украшение, как и галстук. 

КОНКУРС «БАНТ-ВОПРОС» 
Предлагаются разноцветные банты-ленточки, к которым прикреплены вопросы: 
1. Девочкино украшение. (Бант.) 
2. На каком семейном празднике используют яркие, красочные ленты, банты? (На свадьбе.) 
3. Какого цвета был бант у Мальвины? (Синий.) 
4. Ленточкой какого цвета перевязывают новорожденных мальчиков? А девочек? (Синей, красной.) 
5. Перечислить мультипликационных героев, которые носят банты? (Бант-галстук: Леопольд, Волк, Колобки и т.д.) 
6. Длинная цветная узкая лента, которую бросают среди танцующих на балах, маскарадах? (Серпантин.) 

КОНКУРС "УКРАСЬ ПОДАРОК БАНТИКОМ» 
Участникам предлагается обернуть книгу подарочной бумагой и обвязать полученный подарок бантиком. 

КОНКУРС "РАЗВЯЖИ УЗЕЛ" 
Кто быстрее развяжет заранее подготовленные узлы (одинаковые для всех) на банте. 

КОНКУРС "ЧАСТУШКИ О БАНТАХ» 
Сочинить частушку, где бы упоминался бант. 

КОНКУРС БУКЕТ ИЗ БАНТОВ» 
Из набора нескольких ленточек нужно сделать букет. У кого получится оригинальнее, тот победит. 

КОНКУРС "С БАНТОМ ПО ЖИЗНИ» 
Придумать примеры нового, необычного использования бантов, ленточек. 

КОНКУРС "ТАНЕЦ С БАНТОМ-ЛЕНТОЙ» 
Участники демонстрируют заранее подготовленный (желательно сюжетный) танец с ленточкой. 
Жюри подводит итоги.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
ЛУННЫЙ МАСКАРАД
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Привет ребята, сегодня космический корабль прилунился, то есть находится на луне. Давайте здесь устроим праздник – «лунный маскарад». Вы только посмотрите какая здесь красивая поляна!

                 1-й ПИРАТ
что за шум? А драки нет.

                 2-й ПИРАТ
вишь, сколько тут Вас налетело.

                 1-й ПИРАТ
устроили тут шум-гам, отдыхать нам не дают. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ: мы жители планеты Земля, у нас 12 дней проходит космическое путешествие. Сегодня утром прилетели на Луну и решили устроить праздник.

                  1-й ПИРАТ
это что еще за новости?

                  2-й ПИРАТ
почему это вы распоряжаетесь нашей Луной?

                 1-й ПИРАТ
летают тут всякие, скоро всю Луну затопчут.

                  2-й ПИРАТ
придется вас наказать, ну-ка иди сюда красавица!

                 (Пираты забирают в заложницы ведущего).

ПИРАТ: хотите увидеть и вернуть своего вожатого? Тогда вам придется с нами немного поиграть и выполнить наши задания.

1-Й КОНКУРС.
Один из пиратов отходит на расстояние и произносит шепотом строку из известного стихотворения. Кто первый продолжит стих, тот победил.

2-Й КОНКУРС.
С закрытыми глазами пальцами правой руки нужно взяться за левое ухо, а левой рукой за кончик носа. Затем хлопнуть руками и поменять положение рук ( правой рукой взяться за кончик носа, а левой за мочку уха ).кто первый выполнит это задание 15 раз подряд, не сбиваясь, тот победил.

 3-Й КОНКУРС.
Кто точнее определит в шаг расстояние до какого-либо предмета. Расстояние измеряет пират и до объявления результатов показывает, какими шагами он будет измерять расстояние.

4-Й КОНКУРС.
Предложите играющим перепрыгнуть через карандаш, лежащий         па полу. При этом держаться за носки ног кончиками пальцев рук.

5-Й КОНКУРС.
Предлагается игрокам отдать честь правой рукой, а левую одновременно вытянуть вперед с оттопыренным большим пальцем и сказать при этом «ВО». Затем хлопнуть в ладоши и проделать то же самое, только наоборот.

6-Й КОНКУРС.
«Морковка»- пластмассовая бутылка емкостью 1,5л. крепиться с помощью ленты на талии игрока сзади. Необходимо этой «морковкой» попасть в прорезь отрезка ткани или листа ватмана без помощи рук. Прорезь должна быть больше диаметра бутылки.

7-Й КОНКУРС.
В игре принимают участие 2 человека, стоящие лицом к друг другу. Один держит палку параллельно полу, на уровне пояса. Другой игрок должен быстро поймать неожиданно выпущенную палку из рук первого, чтоб она не упала на пол.

8-Й КОНКУРС.
Четыре команды- по углам. Две находящиеся друг на против друга, пытаются крикнуть простое слово и получить ответ. Две другие команды пытаются их закричать. Побеждают те, кто быстрее выполнит задание.

9-Й КОНКУРС.
Сначала выстраивается одна команда на сцене, потом другая. Пират говорит для каждой команды с разным содержимым черного ящика. Пират предлагает отгадать, что лежит в ящике. Ребята по очереди задают вопросы о предмете, что лежит в ящике, пират отвечает только ДА или НЕТ, до тех пор пока не откроется секрет «черного ящика». Чья команда справится быстрее, задав наименьшее количество вопросов, та и победила.

ПИРАТ: Ну, что ж, молодцы ребята! Получайте своего вожатого обратно.
И мы вам даем добро на отдых на нашей заповедной Луне.
Только предупреждаем вас, с природой вести себя по-разбойничьи нельзя! Деревья не ломать, костров не палить, гнезд птичьих не разорять.

----------


## Васютка

Комплексная программа летнего лагеря с дневным пребыванием
1 период. Организационный
Девиз Удивление! Темп! Разнообразие!
Задача:- познакомить ребят с лагерными традициями
 - создать условия для раскрытия способностей каждого ребёнка; - создать доброжелательную, радостную атмосферу; - спланировать совместную жизнедеятельность.
2 период. Основной
Девиз: Творчество! Самостоятельность! Дружба!
Задачи: - обеспечить разнообразную деятельность на основе общих интересов и совместного творчества; - научить ребят самостоятельно анализировать и планировать свой день; - создать и укрепить традиции внутри отряда.
3 перниод. Заключительный.
Задачи: - создать атмосферу дружеского прощания; - найти добрые слова для каждого ребёнка в отряде; - отметить вклад каждого ребёнка в жизни отряда; - подготовить прощальные сюрипизы друг другу;-подвести итоги смены.
Законы лагеря
- Закон территории. Без разрешения ребёнок не может покидать лагерь. 
- Закон водоёма. Нельзя появляться на водоёме без вожатого!
- Закон зелени. Ни одной сломанной ветки. Сохраним наш лагерь зелёным!
- Закон правой руки. Если вожатый поднимает правую руку - все замолкают.
- Закон 00. Время дорого у нас: берегите каждый час!
- Закон мотора. Долой скуку!
- Закон дружбы. Один за всех и все за одного!
- Закон творчества. Творить всегда, творить везде, творить на радость людям!
Уголок отряда
- Название отряда; - Список отряда; - Девиз, речёвка, отрядная песня;
- Рубрика "Мы соревнуемся" - итоги спортивных состязаний, конкурсов, выставок; 
- Рубрика "Молния" - срочные сообщения;  - Рубрика "Сегодня в отряде"; 
- Рубрика "Занимательный уголок" - это интересно;
Название отрядов и их девизы
Отряд "Ну погоди!" "Если соперник наш впереди, мы ему скажем: "Ну, погоди!"
Отряд "Орешек" "Попробуй - раскуси"
Отряд "Весельчаки" "Смейся в день сто раз и больше: Весельчак живёт всех дольше!"
Отряд "Солнышко" "Сколько у солнышка ярких лучей, Столько у нас забот и затей!"
Отряд "Ритм" "Решать! Искать! Творить! Мечтать! "
Открытие смены
1 вед. Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте!
Мы рады приветствовать вас!
Как много улыбок
Мы видим на лицах у вас!
2 вед. Наш праздник уже начинается,
И мы отправляемся в путь.
С собою друзей замечательных
В дорогу ты взять не забудь.
1 вед Сегодня праздник открытия
Лагерной смены, друзья.
Много задора, веселия нас ожидает,
И я ...
2 вед.очу объявить о начале нашего праздника!
1 вед. Итак, первыми на сцену выходит... (объявление участника)
Песня на мотив Красной Шапочки
Если долго, долго
Если долго по дорожкам
Если долго по тропинкам
Прыгать, ехать и бежать,
То конечно, то конечно, То наверно, верно, верно,
То возможно, можно, можно,
Можно в лагерь к нам попасть!
Припев: А-а-а, в лагере деревья вот такой вышины!
А-а-а, в лагере площадки вот такой ширины!
А-а-а, вожатые и дети!
А-а-а, веселье, смех и ветер!
И-и-и все мои друзья!
Здесь все мои друзья!
2к. Но если ты такой пугливый,
Если ты такой ленивй
И не хочешь веселиться,
В лагерь к нам не приходи!
Здесь ведь нужно быть отважным,
Жизнерадостным, смышлённым,
Заводным, неугомонным,
Веселиься от души!
Припев.
1 вед. Звенит наш гул всё громче, всё слышней,
Какая трель над миром разливается!
Все думают: !Распелся соловей!"
А вот и нет - наш лагерь открывается!
2вед. Мы вместе будем 20 дней подряд,
Когда - то все мечты сбываются,
И расцветают лица у ребят:
Пришла пора - наш лагерь открывается!
1 вед. Все 20 дней рядом с вами, ребята, будут находиться самые добрые и справедливые, самые знающие и самые творческие люди на свете. ( представление работников лагеря)
Наши воспитатели прекрасны:
Каждый чем-нибудь хорош!
Знаешь сам, что лучше наших,
Как не старайся, не найдёшь!
2ве. В завершение нашего праздника мы хотим, чтобы вы произнесли клятву. Прошу всех встать! Итак, клятва: "Я клянусь свято чтить традиции и законы лагеря, примерно вести себя, петь, танцевать, играть! "
Дети: Клянёмся! Клянёмся! Клянёмся!
1вед. А теперь клятва воспитателей. Я читаю слова клятвы, а вы, воспитатели, после каждой строчки дружно и громко говорите "Да!Да!"
- Детям в лагере поможем всегда! (Да!Да!)
- Нас не пугает проблем чехарда! (Да!Да!)
- Клянёмся детей не лупить никогда!(Да!Да!)
- Только слегка пожурить иногда!(Да!Да!)
- Будем спокойны, как в речке вода!(Да!Да!)
- Мудрыми будем, как в небе звезда!(Да!Да!)
- Будем вставать по утрам в холода!(Да!Да!)
- Чтобы успеть и туда, и сюда!(Да!Да!)
Клянёмся! Клянёмся!Клянёмся!
1 вед. На этом наш празлник завершается,
Но лагерная жизнь, конечно, продолжается!
2 вед.  Мв рады сообщить вам, что тлагерная смна объявляется открытой!
Источник: Н.А. Дефлер, Г.А. Холоименко//Педсовет.-2009.-№6.-с2-4.

----------


## Цинториончик

Программа из "Чем развлечь гостей"

Сценарий 
театрализованной игровой программы к Дню защиты детей

(площадка празднично оформлена. Звучит песня «Дорогою добра». На площадке появляется Солнышка с охапкой желтых, красных и синих воздушных шариков. Проходя, между детьми, Солнышка раздаёт шары и проходит на импровизированную сценическую площадку.)  
Солнышка: Привет, ребята! Как здорово, что наступило лето! Уже начались летние каникулы! И я пришла к вам в гости, чтобы поздравить с этим замечательным событием. Давайте знакомиться. Меня зовут Солнышка, а вас? Ой-ой-ой! Мне всех сразу не запомнить. Я сейчас скажу: «Девочки», - и все девочки дружно назовут свои имена, договорились? А потом я скажу: «Мальчики», - и все мальчики назовут свои имена. Девочки! Мальчики! Так, понятно, все девочки – бу-бу-бу, а мальчики – бе-бе-бе. Не так? Но ничего во время программы я с вами познакомлюсь! Я сегодня проснулась, потянулась, умылась, позавтракала и отправилась к вам в гости. А вы сегодня тоже этими делами занимались? Точно так же как и я? А давайте вместе. Проснулись, потянулись, умылись, позавтракали…
Игра с показом движений. В это время на площадке появляется Карлосон с низко опущенной головой. 
Ой, смотрите, кто пришёл! Стоило только заговорить про завтрак, как он тут как тут. Это же Карлосон! Самый весёлый человек на свете, который живет на крыше! Привет, Карлосон!
Карлосон: Привет, Солнышка!
Солнышка: А что это с тобой? Что-то случилось? Что-то страшное? Ты даже головы не поднимаешь. (Карлосон вздыхает). По-моему, если самый весёлый человек в мире так печален, это неспроста. Я попробую угадать, что же все-таки случилось. Во всем мире резко кончилось варенье? Нет. В честь солнечного лета срочно закрылись все конфетные фабрики, и ты остался без конфет на завтрак? Нет. Я догадалась, его просто давно никто не хвалил. Так мы это сейчас исправим! У меня абсолютно случайно с собой оказалась маленькая баночка варенья. Ребята, становитесь скорее в большой круг. Я эту банку варенья отдам вам, а вы будете её друг другу передавать, пока звучит музыка. А как только музыка остановится, тот, у кого банка в руках окажется, скажет Карлосону доброе слово. И тогда Карлосон точно повеселеет.
Карлосон садится на куб и опускает голову на руки. Когда ему вручают банку варенья ставит её за спину.
Я совсем ничего не понимаю. Если даже варенье не помогает, что же тогда случилось? Может быть, Малышу купили очередную собаку или, хуже того, попугая?
Карлосон: Сейчас попугаев покупать некому. Малыш…
Солнышка: Что Малыш?
Карлосон: Он пропал.
Солнышка: Как пропал?
Карлосон: Очень просто. Я прилетел, а его нет, понимаешь, просто нет!
Солнышка: Не может быть. Он, наверное, вышел погулять. На улице лето.
Карлосон: Я тоже так подумал и сначала сел на подоконник, ждал, ждал, ждал…
Солнышка: И, что он так и не пришёл?
Карлосон: Нет, не пришёл!
Солнышка: Это плохо. Если малыш пропал, с ним могут случится любые неприятности. Его надо найти. Ребята, вы нам поможете?
Карлосон: (поднимает голову). Такой большой компанией мы его быстро отыщем. В путь!
Солнышка: Постой, Карлосон, куда ты так быстро собрался? Ты знаешь куда надо идти?
Карлосон: Конечно, знаю. Я самый лучший в мире сыщик. Нам надо пойти на все четыре стороны. И тогда мы точно найдем Малыша. Вперед!
Солнышка: Стоп, стоп, стоп! Я категорически не согласна с этим гениальным планом. Если сейчас все ребята разбегутся в разные стороны, то они сразу потеряются и пропадут. Ты что, хочешь, чтобы все малыши пропали разом?
Карлосон: Ну, я так не играю. Если все малыши пропадут разом, кто же тогда будет искать моего?
Солнышка: Вот именно. Я думаю, что нам надо держаться всем вместе. Нужно только выбрать правильную дорогу. 
Карлосон: А как выбрать правильную дорогу? Их же, дорог-то этих, и не сосчитать даже.
Солнышка: Дорог на свете и правда много, но только одна из них самая правильная.
Карлосон: Это какая же самая правильная? Эта или вот эта?
Солнышка: Я просто уверенна, что самая верная дорога – это та дорога, которая ведет к добрым делам. А это значит, что нам сейчас пойдет любая дорога, потому что цель у нас самая добрая.
Карлосон: Солнышка, пока мы выясняем какой дорогой нам идти, Малыш в опасности. Вдруг его уже какие-нибудь животные напугали?
Солнышка: Звери говоришь, тогда мы прямо сейчас отправимся к волку. Ребята у кого в руках оказались солнечные желтые шарики, поднимите их вверх. Вы и будете нашими главными помощниками. Найдите друг друга и встаньте парами, что бы получились воротца. Это будет наш солнечный волшебный путь. А теперь те, у кого красные шарики, поднимите их вверх. Вот здорово! Вы будете путеводителями. У нас получится несколько паровозиков. А теперь те, у кого синие шарики, вы будете вагончиками, цепляйтесь за путеводителей. Путеводители пойдут по нашей площадке и поведут за собой паровозики так, чтобы каждый паровозик обязательно прошел через все воротца 3 раза, а все ребята будут приговаривать: «Сквозь воротца мы пройдем, в чащу к волку попадем». И тогда мы все обязательно окажемся там, где нужно,- в гостях у сказочного волка. Приготовились, пошли!
Паровозики двигаются по игровой площадке. Звучит песня «Дорогою добра»
Волк: Здравствуйте! Я так рад, что вы зашли ко мне в гости!
Солнышка: Здравствуйте, уважаемый сказочный волк! Мы к вам по делу.
Карлосон: Дело в том, что…
Волк: Ничего не хочу слышать ни о каких делах! У меня сегодня слишком хорошее настроение… Я доволен.
Карлосон: Я так и знал. Этот проказник напугал Малыша до полусмерти, Малыш убежал, куда глаза глядят, а теперь он доволен собой. Сейчас я ему покажу, как маленьких обижать. А-а-а-а! (пытается напугать волка)
Волк: Это что ещё такое?! Это что за поведение?! Кто этот ненормальный?
Ничего себе гости пожаловали, батюшки! Лучше мне убежать от вас подальше куда-нибудь, а то вы сами кого угодно напугаете.
Солнышка: Подождите уважаемый волк! Карлосон, как тебе не стыдно! Разве так можно? Мы же в гости по делу пришли, а ты так себя ведешь!
Карлосон: А нечего малышей пугать. Они боятся и пропадают.
Волк: Я ничего не понимаю. Каких малышей, кто напугал?
Солнышка: Дело в том, что Карлосон потерял Малыша. Вот мы и подумали, что, может быть кто-нибудь напугал, и Малыш убежал. Поэтому и пришли к вам.
Волк: Ну вот. Я так и знал. Как что-нибудь хорошее случится, так это всё не про меня, а когда плохое, сразу волк виноват.
Карлосон: А разве нет?
Солнышка: Уважаемый волк, скажите, пожалуйста, мимо вас нас Малыш случайно не пробегал?
Волк: Ничего я вам не скажу. Вы меня обидели. Вот и ищите своего Малыша сами. Я, может быть, и мог вам помочь, а теперь не хочу. 
Солнышка: Не обижайтесь на нас, пожалуйста, Карлсон просто не подумал, прежде чем это сказать. С ним это бывает он совсем испортил вам настроение, но мы постараемся это исправить. Правда, ребята? 
Карлосон: Это мы запросто. Я самый лучший в мире подниматель настроения! А как мы будем его поднимать?
Солнышка: Очень просто. Уважаемый волк, скажите пожалуйста, а на что сейчас похоже ваше настроение?
Волк: На черную тучу оно сейчас похоже. И поднять его у вас не получится.
Карлосон: Спокойствие, только спокойствие. Я предлагаю немного пошалить. 
Волк: Не надо шалить я боюсь. 
Солнышка: Не бойтесь шалить мы не будем. (выносит большой синий воздушный шар) А вот и наше настроение. Сейчас мы будем его поднимать.
Волк: Действительно похоже.
Карлосон: (забирает у Солнышки «настроение») Поднять настроение это очень просто (начинает поднимать и опускать шарик) поднимаем! Поднимаем! Поднимаем!
Волк: Ой, что-то мне не хорошо!
Солнышка: Не мудрено. От таких перепадов настроения любому может сделаться дурно. Карлосон, отдай настроение. Уважаемый волк, поднимать настроение – это дело самостоятельное. Мы вам можем только помочь. Так что вы, пожалуйста, держите ваше настроение сами. А мы с ребятами будем танцевать самый зажигательный танец.
Карлосон: все танцуем непременно лучший танец макарена.
Звучит мелодия танца. Проходит танец.
Солнышка: чтобы настроение уважаемого волка окончательно поднялось, я предлагаю спеть ему самую улыбчивую песенку
Волк: Интересно, интересно… А она веселая? 
Солнышка: Конечно веселая. Она же улыбчивая. Приготовились, поем все вместе. (звучит фонограмма песни Улыбка, дети поют песню вместе с Солнышкой, волк начинает размахивать воздушным шаром над головой)
Как ваше настроение уважаемый волк. 
Волк: Прекрасное! По какому, говорите, делу вы ко мне забрели.
Солнышка: Мы потеряли Малыша. Подскажите, где нам можно его найти.
Волк: если ваш Малыш пропал в лесу, то его наверняка видел Леший.
Карлосон: Ну я этого Лешего….
Волк: Не надо, не надо. Леший не плохой парень только его надо сначала найти. Леший в лесу как рыба в воде. Может под любой корягой так схорониться, что и не увидишь. Всем вместе, к нему конечно можно попасть, толь если его сначала кто-нибудь один найдет. Если он Малыша вашего видел он вам все в подробностях расскажет: куда пошел, где спрятался, кто его от дуда достал. 
 Карлосон: Замечательно. Значит я сейчас отправляюсь искать вашего Лешего, а когда я его найду, вы все ко мне прейдете. Так мы все у него вместе и окажемся.
Солнышка: Договорились. Ты летишь своим ходом на своем пропеллере, а мы идем через наши волшебные воротца. Только теперь мы будем приговаривать: «Сквозь воротца мы пройдем, Карлосона везде найдем». Приготовились, пошли! (звучит подвижная музыка, дети проходят через воротца волк уходит с ребятами, Карлосон улетает, звучит озарной смешок)
Ребята, посмотрите, вы не видите нашего Карлосона? Вот и я его тоже не вижу. Неужели мы сбились с пути. Вы точно все приговаривали правильно? Никто в Америку попасть не загадывал? Странно… если мы не попали к Карлосону, то куда же мы с вами попали? (на площадке появляются два гнома Яша и Даша) 
Даша: А это мы вам с Яшей помешали. Правда Яша?
Яша: Правда, правда! Мы увидели, что дорогою добра идут такие славные ребята, и задумали с вами поиграть.
Даша: И тока мы с вами не поиграем, мы никуда вас не отпустим.
Солнышка: Мы с ребятами очень торопимся. Мы к Лешему идем Малыша выручать. Раз вы нас отпускать не хотите мы сами уйдем. Правда, ребята? (гномы плачут). Это еще что такое, вы чего разревелись? Вы поймите, у нас дело срочное.
Яша: Вот уже 200 лет мы играем друг с другом. Больше у нас играть не с кем, потому что в гномов никто не верит. Мы вам показались, мы вас не испугались, а вы, а вы…. 
Солнышка: Хорошо, хорошо. Ребята поиграем с гномами. Только не долго. Договорились? Тогда давайте с вами знакомиться, как вас зовут?
Яша: Я Яша.
Даша: А я Даша.
Солнышка: А меня Солнышкой зовут. Очень приятно, а во что же мы свами играть будем? 
Яша: В желания.
Даша: Нет в сладкоежек.
Яша: В желания.
Даша: А я говорю в сладкоежек.
Яша: Да не могу я есть больше эти конфеты.
Даша: А мне надоело исполнять твои желания.
Солнышка: не спорте, не ссорьтесь, пожалуйста. Мы поиграем в такую игру, чтобы в ней могли принять участие и ребята. 
Яша: становитесь, братцы, в круг. Каждый мне веселый друг, кого за руку поймаю, с гномами тот поиграет. (Яша выбирает детей Солнышка проводит любую подвижную игру).
Солнышка: Ну что Яша и Даша, теперь ваши душеньки довольны? Теперь вы нас отпустите? 
Яша: Конечно, отпустим.
Солнышка: Ребята, давайте попрощаемся с Яшей и Дашей. А нас с вами дальше дорога ждет. Где наши воротца. А где наши путеводители, ну и вы вагончики не теряйтесь. Все на месте тогда в путь. (звучит песня дорогою добра дети путешествуют и идут к Карлосону).
Карлосон: Наконец-то! Я уж думал, что вы совсем не придете, я нашел Лешего. Он очень дружелюбный и славный малый, только очень пугливый и стеснительный я битый час его уговаривал не убегать и не прятаться, когда мой пропеллер работать начинает. Эй, Леший, ты где?  Входи скорее сюда, ребята пришли. 
Леший: Я боюсь вас много. А я вас не знаю, вдруг вы меня обидите.
Солнышка: Не бойтесь, мы вас не обидим.
Леший: Вы на меня на меня совсем не похожи. 
Карлосон: Эти ребята не хуже тебя умеют и через препятствия перепрыгивать, и под корягами пролазить, и прятаться.
Леший: Я не видел, что они так умеют, я боюсь.
Солнышка: А мы сейчас покажем. Покажем ребята? Вот эти палки, это будут наши препятствия, кто их будет держать? А вот эти обручи – это будут коряги или норки, в которые вам предстоит нырнуть. Скорость здесь не имеет значения, главное все выполнить правильно. Перепрыгиваем через препятствие, ныряем в норку и возвращаемся на место. (проводится игра, Леший выносит сундучок). Вы видите ребя от вас в ловкости и скорости не очень отличаются.
Леший: Это точно очень ловкие ребята.
Солнышка: Мы хотели спросить у вас, уважаемый Леший. Вы случайно не видели нашего Малыша? Может быть он заблудился где-нибудь в лесу.
Леший: Нет в лесу никакой Малыш не заблудился. Иначе я бы его обязательно на проторенную дорожку вывел.
Карлосон: Я так не играю… Вы ходит, что все наши старания пропели? Так же, как и Малыш. 
Леший: Не расстраивайтесь человек с пропеллером если ваш Малыш не улетел в космос мы его обязательно найдем у меня есть волшебный сундучок с подсказками, но достать из него подсказку сможет только самый внимательный ребенок. Среди вас внимательные есть? (Солнышка и Карлосон приводят по 2 человека, Леший проводит игру цифра 3 на последней фразе Карлосон быстро забирает сундучок с подсказкой).
Карлосон: Я самый внимательный человек в мире.
Леший: Доставайте скорее подсказку.
Карлосон: (открыв сундучок достает лист бумаги «Позвони»). Это что такое, что за подсказка. 
Солнышка: Этот сундучок все правильно подсказал. Он напомнил тебе, дорогой Карлосон, что если ты кого-то потерял, то этому человеку можно просто позвонить по телефону.
Карлосон: Как же я забыл.
Леший: Если я вам больше не нужен, я, пожалуй пойду. А то людно тут у вас я не привык. Вы лучше ко мне сами в другой раз заходите.
Карлосон: Конечно, зайдем. Я обязательно прилечу в гости вместе с Малышом. До свидания! 
Солнышка: Карлосон звони скорее.
Карлосон: Алё, Малыш, привет!
Малыш: Карлосон, ты куда пропал. (выходит к ребятам). Ты куда пропал?
Карлосон: Это я пропал? Это ты пропал! Мы тебя тут с ребятами обыскались совсем.
Малыш: А мы с мамой и папой к бабушке в гости ездили. Нам бабушка из деревни 8 банок малинового варенья выслала. Прилетай, а? Пошалим!
Карлосон: 8 банок, с ума сойти. А у меня как раз в животе заурчало боюсь не долечу.
Солнышка: Карлосон, ты забыл, что ребята тебе варенье приготовили? Мало того, что само варенье сладкое, в нем еще куча добрых слов. 
Карлосон: Совсем забыл. Вот же она эта самая вкусная банка варенья. Малыш, я уже лечу! (звук пропеллера). Солнышка, а может я за Малышом и обратно с ребятами поиграем, сегодня же праздник.
Солнышка: конечно! Все закончилось очень хорошо. Главное, что мы с вами помогли Карлосону найти Малыша, который сейчас, наверное очень счастлив. А когда добро делают от души, тогда благодарности не просят. Я желаю вам, друзья мои, всегда идти самой верной дорогой что бы не случилось. (звучит песня дорогою добра исполняет Солнышка). Ну а сейчас ребята вы заслужили вдоволь наиграться.

----------


## Цинториончик

От туда же.

Сценарий детской – игровой программы
«Канцелярские потехи».

Ведущий: Ребята скажите, пожалуйста, а что такое канцелярские принадлежности? А что такое канцелярия, как известно, это отдел учреждения, ведающий служебной перепиской, оформлением текущей документации. Но нельзя вести всю «бумажную работу без канцелярских принадлежностей. А под потехой понимаем забаву, развлечение. Так давайте устроим развлекательную программу, воспользовавшись канцелярскими принадлежностями. Ведь канцелярскими товарами можно выполнять другие работы, например, карандашом почесать спину. Ну что ж, а для нашей игры мне понадобится две команды. Для начала я попрошу вас придумать название для своих команд.

Ведущий: приступим к первому испытанию:
«Угадай, сколько!»
В коробках лежат скрепки и кнопки. Игроки должны на глаз определить, сколько предметов находится в каждой коробке: выигрывает тот кто наиболее точно угадает.

«Путешествие с газетой в руках»
Участники конкурса садятся в плотную между двумя соседями. Каждому участнику выдается многостраничная газета, в которой перепутаны все страницы, а некоторые перевёрнуты вверх тормашками. По команде игроки должны привести газету в надлежащий вид, не покидая своих мест: кто быстрее справится с задачей.

«Собери самую длинную!»
Каждая команда должна за определенный участок времени собрать цепь из скрепок: у кого длиннее.

«Собери ручки»
Каждой команде предлагается куча разобранных ручек, разных по форме, цвету, размерам. Необходимо из отдельных частей собрать эти целые пишущие принадлежности: кто быстрее.

«Быстрый ластик»
Участники команды должны взять в руки ластик и как можно быстрее удалить все линии от карандаша на представленном чертеже.

«Картина из кнопок»
Рисовать можно многими вещами. В том числе кнопками. Нарисовать кнопками картину на определенную тему: у кого интереснее.


«Длинная спираль»
Необходимо заточить точилкой карандаш так, чтобы образовалась непрерывная стружка: у кого длиннее.

«Бумага»
Вырезать ножницами из бумаги оригинальную фигуру: кто интереснее.

«Линейка»
Раздаются для каждой команды рисунок длинной ломаной кривой (одинаковые каждой команде). Взяв линейки, они должны, измеряя длины отдельных прямых, определить длину всей ломаной: кто точнее.

«Лекало»
Командам нужно нарисовать рисунок через заданные точки, состоящий из кривых линий. Командам нужно нарисовать рисунок через заданные точки, состоящие из кривых линий. Для этого ведущий раздаёт листы с нанесенными точками. У кого кривые линии образуют наиболее красивый рисунок – победитель.

«Собери тетрадь»
перед каждой командой лежит разобранная тетрадь: листы и две скобки. Участникам необходимо выполнить нелёгкую задачу – быстрее других собрать целую тетрадь.

«Конверт»
командам предлагается разработать эскиз новой формы почтового конверта: у кого оригинальнее.

«Органайзер»
Играет один участник, которому завязывают глаза. Га столе расположены канцелярские принадлежности, но помимо них есть и лишние предметы. Участники на ощупь должны выбрать только необходимые принадлежности.

----------


## Цинториончик

А это я состовляла правда это уже на осеннюю тематику но можно немного переделать.

СЦЕНАРИЙ
детской конкурсно – игровой, познавательной программы 
«Осенние вытворяшки»

Ведущий1: Повсюду на свете растёт детвора,
А где детвора –
Непременно игра.
Мне по нраву ваш
Характер боевой!
Темперамент ваш
Весёлый, огневой!
А пришли сюда вы
Скуку разогнать,
Вы пришли повеселиться, поиграть?
(ответы детей)
Ведущий2: Ребята скажите, а какое время года сейчас? Осень! А какие приметы осени вы знаете? (ответы детей).

Ведущий1:Осень - это такое разноцветье красок! Осень – это такое буйство природы! Осень – одно из любимых времен года многих людей, потому что это самое яркое время года! Это и синь неба, и желтизна кроны деревьев, и красные гроздья рябины. Осень воспевают, осень ждут. И мы с вами тоже с нетерпеньем ждали этот день. Осень всегда будет непредсказуемым и самым желанным временем года. И мы сегодня в этом с вами убедимся.

Ведущий2: Дети, скажите, пожалуйста, ваши мамы и папы, бабушки и дедушки сажают огород? Значит, летом вы все бывали на огороде и видели, как взрослые ухаживают за огородом: сначала поливают грядки, потом полет сорняки, потом сажают семена, а после вскапывают грядки и поливают, а только потом собирают урожай. Ой, вроде я что-то напутала, помогите мне разобраться, как это должно быть по порядку. (ответы детей). Ну что ж молодцы!
Ведущий1: А сейчас представьте,

Мы пришли в огород
Посмотреть, что тут растёт 
А растут на грядках 
Разные загадки.

Ведущий2: Молодцы, все овощи узнали. А вы никогда не задумывались, зачем нам нужны овощи, и какой из овощей самый полезны? (ответы детей) Конечно же, каждый овощ содержит много полезных веществ. Когда мы их едим, то наш организм получает большой запас витаминов, что бы мы были здоровы и не болели.

Ведущий1: Ну что ж, зарядку для ума мы провели, а теперь перед тем как мы начнём командные состязания, я предлагаю провести разминку физическую огородную, повторяйте за мной.

Мы стоим на огороде,
Удивляемся природе.
Вот салат, а здесь укроп.
Там морковь у нас растёт.
Поработаем с тобой,
Сорнякам объявим бой –
С корнем будем выдирать 
Да пониже приседать.
Всё полили мы из лейки
И садимся на скамейки.

Ведущий2: Внимание! Внимание! А сейчас начинаем командные соревнования! Эй, дружок не зевай, в хоровод скорей вставай.

Ведущий1: В огород мы пойдём,
Хоровод заведём.
Будем петь и плясать,
Урожай собирать.
Вот какой огород!
Здесь зелёный лук растёт.
Ты, лучок, не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь морковь у нас растёт.
Ты, морковь, не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
И картошка здесь растёт.
Ты, картошка, не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь капуста растёт.
Ты, капуста, не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь огурчик растёт.
Ты, огурчик, не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
И помидор здесь растёт.
Ты, помидор,  не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь и свёколка растёт.
Ты, свекла, не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь чеснок у нас растёт.
Ты, чеснок не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь картошка растёт.
Ты, картошка не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь и тыква растёт.
Ты, тыква не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь редис у нас растёт.
Ты, редиска не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь горох у нас растёт.
Ты, горох не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
И укроп у нас растёт.
Ты, укроп, не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай!
Вот какой огород!
Здесь арбуз у нас растёт.
Ты, арбуз не зевай,
В хоровод скорей вставай! 
(ребята ходят в хороводе, играет детская музыка)
Ведущий2:Ну что ж теперь вам ребята первое задание вы должны разделиться на 2 команды и придумать название, но оно должно быть непременно связанно с огородом или осенью. Скажите ребята, какая первая зелень появляется на огороде? Правильно трава и растёт она без всякой поливки целое лето. Вот сейчас я предлагаю командам справится с сорняками, чья команда справится быстрее тот и победит. Но сорняки у нас будут необычные и вместо тяпки веник и савок. Ваша задача домести веником «сорняки» до отмеченной линии, замести на савок, и выбросить в урну, бегом добежать до своей команды и передать эстафету следующему участнику. Итак, всем понятно задание, тогда слушай мою команду – на старт, внимание, начали. 
Проходит игра «Борьба с сорняками»
Молодцы! С сорняками вы справились просто замечательно.

Ведущий1: Идем, дальше приметы осени, мы убедились вы знаете, на огороде бывали, с сорняками вы справитесь, овощи знаете, а теперь мы проверим сможете ли вы рассортировать их что бы посадить, ведь если их не посадить осенью будет нечего собрать. Задача каждой команды из общей массы выбрать свои овощи. (первая команда – помидоры, вторая команда – огурцы). С заданием вы справились замечательно, раз овощи вы различить умеете, то и посадить сможете.
Проходит игра «Сортировка»

Ведущий2: А сейчас мы узнаем, помогаете ли вы поливать своим родителям, бабушкам и дедушкам. Ведь что бы урожай был хороший нужно не только знать овощи, посадить их, полоть сорняки, но ещё и поливать, конечно. У каждой команды есть 2 ведра в одном вода, а другое вы должны наполнить, у кого будет больше воды в конце игры в ведре, та команда и победила. А сейчас я объясню как вам нужно наполнять вёдра каждому участнику я дам стаканчик, капитан команды набирает воды из ведра и переливает в стаканчик рядом стоящему, тот следующему, а последний выливает в ведро и бежит в начало команды зачерпывает ещё один стакан и так далее. Всем здание понятно, тогда начали. 
Проходит игра «Полейка»

Ведущий1: Мы сегодня на протяжении всей программы же много раз вспоминали про овощи. А сейчас следующее задание всей командой вам нужно вспомнить как можно больше овощей, фруктов, ягод и грибов. А тот участник команды, который красиво пишет должен записать всё что вы вспомните на листочек, та команда, которая напишет больше, та и выиграет. На старт, внимание, начали!
Проходит игра «Самый большой урожай»

Ведущий2: Скажите ребята про кого мы с вами забыли? Кроме растений, кого ещё можно встретить на огороде? Гусениц и сороконожек. А сейчас будут соревноваться сороконожки. Всей командой нужно присесть на корточки и взяться за пояс впереди стоящего и такой сороконожкой дойти до финиша и вернуться обратно. Чья команда прейдет к финишу первой та и победит. На старт, внимание, начали.
Проходит игра «Сороконожка»
 Ведущий1:Урожай поспел у нас,
Будет на зиму запас.
Как плоды нам сохранить?
Надо в банки их закрыть.
В огурцы кладу укроп,
Лист лавровый и чеснок.
Помидор, морковь, свеклу,
И редиску положу.
А ещё петрушку, мяту
И зелёного салата.
Перчик брошу, посмотри,
Получилось ассорти.

Наверное, многие из вас видели, как мамы и бабушки консервируют на зиму овощи, красиво укладывают их в банки, делает рассол из воды, соли, сахара, добавляет пряности. А потом заливает ароматным рассолом овощи в банке и закрывает крышкой. Я предлагаю командам тоже потренироваться. Перед вами стол на столе банки овощи и пряности, вам нужно задача красиво и аккуратно уложить их в банки, чья команда справится быстрее, тот и победил. Но ещё главное условие каждый участник может положить в банку, то есть наклеить только один овощ. Ну что задание всем понятно, тогда на старт, внимание, начали.
Проходит игра «Овощное ассорти»

Ведущий2: Ну что ж наша программа «Весёлые вытворяшки» подходит к концу. Мы убедились, что вы помогаете на огороде мамам и папам, бабушкам и дедушкам.

Ведущий1: И я думаю, что со мной все согласятся, что обе команды заслужили призы. (детям раздают призы).

Ведущий2: Ребята я чуть не забыла. На нашем огороде есть чудо-дерево. И на прощанье сорвать приз с него сможет тот, кто расскажет стихотворение, споёт песню про осень. 

 Ведущий: Вот и закончилась игра
Нам помогать другим пора.
А вы все не уходите,
На концерт скорей спешите!
Будем петь мы и плясать 
Бабушек и дедушек поздравлять!

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки, а следующие игровые программы я привезла с курсов повышения квалификации.
Игровая программа «Кот в сапогах»
(по мотивам сказки Ш. Перро ).

Составитель – Куриленко Н.Н. 
Необходимый реквизит:
1.	Игровые жетоны.
2.	2 сапога.
3.	Кегли.
4.	Мяч
5.	Воздушные шары.
6.	5 стульев.
7.	5 рубашек.
8.	5 жилеток
9.	5 головных уборов.
10.	5 шарфов.
11.	2 шляпы.
12.	Яблоко, апельсин, лимон, шоколад, хлеб.
13.	10 листов ватмана или 10 кусков материи.
14.	10 масок различных животных и птиц.

Ведущая:  Было у мельника три сына, и оставил он им, умирая, всего только мельницу, осла и кота.
Братья поделили между собой отцовское добро без нотариуса и судьи, которые бы живо  проглотили все их небогатое наследство. Старшему досталась мельница. Среднему – осел. Ну, а уж младшему пришлось взять себе кота. Бедняга долго не мог утешиться.

	Ребята, давайте поможем младшему сыну мельника понять, что ему здорово повезло. Одним словом, я предлагаю, каждому отряду исполнить оду коту. Ода – это песня, восхваляющая кого-либо или что-либо, в нашем случае - кота. Каждому отряду необходимо спеть один куплет из какой-нибудь песни  про кота.
(Проводится и оценивается конкурс).

Ведущая: Кот сказал хозяину: «Не печалься. Дай мне мешок да закажи пару сапог, чтобы легче было бродить по лесу, и ты увидишь, что тебя не так уж обидели».

	Две команды по 10 человек, они выстраиваются в колонны параллельно друг другу. Напротив каждой команды стоит стул. Участникам предлагается по очереди обуть сапог, добежать в нём до стула, сесть на стул, переобуть сапог на другую ногу и вернуться к команде, передав эстафету – сапог следующему участнику команды. Чья команда быстрее справится с заданием, та и победила.

Ведущая: Хозяин не знал, верить коту или нет, но хорошо помнил, на какие хитрости пускался этот плут, когда охотился на крыс и мышей, как ловко он прикидывался мёртвым, то, повиснув на задних лапах, то, зарывшись чуть ли не с головой в муку. Кто его знает, а вдруг и в самом деле он чем-нибудь поможет в беде. Получив всё, что нужно, кот живо обулся, молодецки притопнул, перекинул через плечо мешок и отправился в путь.

	Две команды по 10 человек. Необходимо надеть шляпу на голову, повернуться на 360 градусов и передать её рядом стоящему, очередной игрок делает то же самое и передаёт шляпу соседу. Чья команда быстрее справиться с заданием, та и победила.

Ведущая: Кот положил в мешок капусты, закинул его на плечо и пошел в лес. В заповедном лесу, он положил мешок, а сам, растянувшись на траве и притворившись мёртвым, стал поджидать добычу.

	Я предлагаю вам притвориться спящими, то есть закрыть глаза, затем с закрытыми глазами по запаху определить то, что вам предлагают.
(Проводится игра, в которой участвуют по одному человеку от отряда, подводится итог).

Ведущая: Когда один глупый кролик забрался в мешок за капустой кот недолго думая, затянул шнурки и покончил с кроликом.  После этого, гордясь своей добычей, он отправился прямо во дворец и попросил приёма у короля.
-Государь, вот кролик из лесов Маркиза де Карабаса (такое имя выдумал он для своего хозяина). Мой господин приказал мне преподнести вам этот скромный подарок. Несколько дней спустя кот пошёл на поле и там, спрятавшись среди колосьев, опять открыл свой мешок. На этот раз к нему в ловушку попались… Кто попался в мешок коту? Правильно, две куропатки.

	Я предлагаю всем желающим отправиться на охоту на куропаток. Ну, мы с вами, конечно, любим птиц и животных, поэтому будем  сбивать кегли. Всё очень просто, кто больше собьёт кеглей, тот и победил.
(Проводится игра. На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Задача: мячом сбить как можно больше кеглей. Подводится итог).

Ведущая: Так прошло два или три месяца. Кот то и дело приносил королю дичь, будто убитую на охоте его хозяином, Маркизом де Карабасом. И вот как-то раз кот узнал, что король вместе со своей дочкой, самой прекрасной принцессой на свете, собирается совершить прогулку в карете по берегу реки. Кот уговорил хозяина пойти купаться на реку.

	В нашем представлении интереснее купаться не просто так, а, например, играя в мяч. На сцене ни реки, ни озера нет, зато есть шарик с водой. В соревновании участвуют две команды по 5 человек. Необходимо перебрасывать друг другу шарик с водой. На чьей половине сцены он лопнет, та команда проиграла.

Ведущая: В то время, когда Маркиз де Карабас купался, королевская карета выехала на берег реки.
Кот закричал: «Помогите, Маркиз де Карабас тонет!» Король услыхал этот крик, и тут же послал своих слуг выручать Маркиза  де Карабаса. Пока бедного маркиза вытаскивали из воды, кот успел рассказать королю, что у его господина во время купания украли всё до нитки (А на самом деле хитрец собственными лапами припрятал хозяйское платье под большим камнем). Король немедленно приказал своим придворным доставить для Маркиза де Карабаса один из лучших нарядов королевского гардероба.

На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Перед каждым играющим стоит стул, на стуле лежит набор одежды: головной убор, рубашка, жилет, юбка или брюки. Кто быстрее с завязанными глазами наденет на себя эти вещи, тот и победил.

Ведущая: Переодевшись, Маркиз де Карабас стал таким красавцем, что принцесса влюбилась в него с первого взгляда. Король пригласил Маркиза де Карабаса на прогулку. Кот в сапогах побежал вперёд, увидел крестьян, косивших на лугу сено.

Каждому отряду выдается по листу ватмана или старой простыни, необходимо разрезать или разорвать бумагу (ткань) на как можно большее количество полосок.

Ведущая: К лугу подъехала королевская карета, и король спросил, выглянув из окна:
- Чей это луг вы косите?
- Маркиза де Карабаса!, в один голос отвечали косцы.
Между тем карета подъехала к жнецам.

Всему отряду необходимо связаться (как сноп) веревкой из своей одежды, или предложенной организаторами.

Ведущая: Через минуту к жнецам подъехал король и спросил, чьи это поля.
-Поля Маркиза де Карабаса, - был ответ.
Король не мог надивиться богатствам молодого маркиза. И вот, наконец, кот прибежал к воротам прекрасного замка. Тут жил очень богатый великан-людоед. Кот хитростью уговорил великана превратиться в мышь. После кот набросился на мышку и съел её.

Сейчас будем превращаться и мы. Каждому участнику отряда на глаза надевается маска. При помощи отряда ребёнку необходимо отгадать, маска кого на нём надета. Отряд может сделать подсказку при помощи песни или стихотворения.

Ведущая: Когда карета подъехала к замку, кот сказал королю, что хозяин этого замка Маркиз де Карабас.
- Если хотите стать моим зятем, господин Маркиз, это зависит только от вас. А я - согласен. В тот же день была сыграна свадьба.

Дочь короля и Маркиз де Карабас очень нравились друг другу, а там, где симпатии, там и место комплиментам. На сцену я приглашаю по одному человеку от каждого отряда. По очереди называем комплименты своему отряду. Кто продержится как можно дольше, то есть кто наговорит как можно больше комплиментов, тот и победил. Условие: не повторяться и задумываться не больше, чем на 3 секунды.
(Проводится игра, подводится итог).

----------


## Цинториончик

Игровая программа «Красная шапочка»
(по мотивам сказки Ш. Перро)
Составитель – Куриленко Н.Н.
Необходимый реквизит:
1.	Жетоны.
2.	5 шляп.
3.	10 пакетов с различными вещами.
4.	2 спортивные палки.
5.	Воздушные шары.
6.	2 стула.
7.	12 следов, вырезанных из картона.
8.	10 ватманов.
9.	10 пачек карандашей.
10.	Веревка.
11.	10 нарисованные и разрезанные на равное количество частей, изображения различных блюд.
12.	Таблички с названием танцев.
13.	Листочки со скороговорками.

Ведущая: Жила-была в одной деревне маленькая девочка, такая хорошенькая, что лучше её на свете не было. Мать любила её без памяти, а бабушка еще больше. Ко дню рождения подарила ей бабушка …
Дети: Красную шапочку.

Ведущая: Нет, нет, сначала бабушка подарила ей швейную машинку. Ребята, покажите, как пользоваться швейной машинкой.

(Ведущая играет с ребятами в игру «День рождения». Игра проводиться по принципу игры «Снежный ком», постепенно добавляются слова с соответствующими движениями).
-	швейная машинка (правой рукой крутим ручку швейной машинки)
-	веер (левой рукой обмахиваем себя как веером)
-	кресло-качалка (качаемся как на кресле)
-	мяч (ногой качаем, так как будто пинаем мяч)
-	кукла-мигалка (подмигиваем глазами)
-	Красная Шапочка (наклоняем голову из стороны в сторону) 

	Ведущая: Я приглашаю по два человека от каждого отряда на примерку красных шапочек.

	(Звучит фонограмма песни «Если долго –долго -долго», играющие выходят на сцену).

	Ведущая: Ваша задача такова: один человек ловит шляпы головой, другой набрасывает шляпы на голову первому. Всего даётся пять попыток, иначе говоря, пять шляп. Чья пара окажется точнее, та и победила.

	(Звучит песня из к/фильма «Красная шапочка», проходит конкурс, определяется пара победители).

	Ведущая: Победители у нас двое, а в сказке Красная Шапочка - одна. Поэтому следующее задание: повернуть головой так, чтобы шляпа улетела с головы как можно дальше.

	(Определяется победитель, которому дарится за победу бейсболка или панама).

	Ведущая: Девочка всюду ходила в своей новой нарядной красной шапочке. Соседи так про неё и говорили: «Вот Красная шапочка идёт!» Как- то раз испекла мама пирожок и сказала дочке:
			- Сходи-ка ты, Красная шапочка, к бабушке, снеси ей этот пирожок и горшочек масла, да узнай, здорова ли она. Собралась Красная Шапочка и пошла к бабушке в другую деревню.

	На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Каждому из них выдаётся пакет или сумка, в которой находятся несколько вещей. Задача играющих, доставая вещи из сумки, доказать всем, что этого его вещи и его сумка.

	Ведущая: Идет Красная Шапочка лесом, а на встречу ей - Серый волк. Очень захотелось ему съесть Красную шапочку, да только он не посмел, - где-то близко стучали топорами дровосеки.

	На сцену приглашаются по два человека от каждого отряда. Получается две команды по 10 человек. Необходимо выстроиться в колонну, друг за другом. Первым играющим каждой команды в руки дается палка – «топор» и «дрова» – воздушный шар. Необходимо добежать до стула, который находится на расстоянии пять метров. Положить воздушный шар на стул и палкой лопнуть его. Имитируя  колку дров.

	Ведущая: Волк спрашивает девочку: «Куда ты идешь, Красная шапочка?». А Красная шапочка еще не знала, как это опасно останавливаться в лесу и разговаривать с волками. Поздоровалась она с волком. Красная шапочка была очень вежливая девочка, мы сейчас проверим, кто из вас самый вежливый. Я буду вас просить кое-что сделать, а вы выполняйте мою просьбу только в том случае, если я скажу слово: пожалуйста

	(Проходит игра «Пожалуйста»).
-	Пожалуйста, встаньте!
-	Садитесь (тот, кто сел, выбыл из игры).
-	Попрыгайте, пожалуйста!
-	Похлопайте в ладоши!
-	Садитесь!
-	Помашите мне, пожалуйста, рукой!
-	А теперь помашите соседу, сидящему сзади вас!
-	Улыбнитесь, пожалуйста!
-	Похлопайте тем, кто  внимательно выполнял задание!
-	Пожалуйста, скажите все дружно, хором, «Здравствуйте!»

	Ведущая: Спасибо всем, я приглашаю на сцену по два человека от каждого отряда - самых вежливых.

	Для игры необходимы две команды по 10 человек. Команды выстраиваются в две колонны параллельно друг другу. Напротив каждой команды стоит стул, необходимо добежать до стула, сесть на него, сказать ведущему: «Привет» и после того, как ведущий скажет то же самое, вернуться на своё место и передать эстафету следующему играющему.

	Ведущая: «Ладно, - говорит Волк, - я тоже хочу проведать твою бабушку. Я по этой дороге пойду, а ты ступай по той. Посмотрим, кто из нас раньше придет».

	На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Получается 2 команды по пять человек. Команды выстраиваются параллельно друг другу в шеренгу. У каждого участника в руках след, вырезанный из бумаги. У первого играющего их два. Все встают на свой след, а первый играющий один след кладёт перед собой. Необходимо передвигаться вперед по следам. Последний человек поднимает свободный след и передаёт его первому. Чья команда быстрее придет на линию финиша, та команда и победила.

	Ведущая: Красная шапочка шла, не торопясь, по пути то и дело останавливалась, рвала цветы и собирала в букеты.

	Каждому отряду выдаётся ватман и пачка карандашей. Пока звучит музыка, необходимо нарисовать как можно больше цветов на ватмане. После того, как музыка прекратила играть, помощники ведущего собирают ватманы и подсчитывают количество цветочков, нарисованных ребятами.

	Ведущая: Волк прискакал к бабушкиному домику и стучится в дверь:
	— Тук-тук!
	— Кто там? - спрашивает бабушка.
	— Это я, внучка ваша, Красная шапочка, отвечает волк тоненьким голоском.

		Предлагаю и вам продемонстрировать свои голосовые и речевые возможности, но для начала, ответьте мне, пожалуйста, что делает перед выступлением певец? Правильно распевается.
•	Музыкант? (настраивает музыкальный инструмент).
•	Танцор? (разминается).
•	Конферансье, т.е. тот человек, который объявляет номера, одним словом, ведущий? (разогревается, например, говорит скороговорки).
	Вот и я вам предлагаю разогреться, причем сразу, всему отряду. Каждый отряд получает скороговорку и время для репетиции 1-2 минуты, после этого все вместе очень дружно, всем отрядом на 3-4 громко произносим предложенную скороговорку.
	А для того, кто не знал или забыл, напоминаю, скороговорка – это фраза с труднопроизносимым подбором звуков, которую нужно произнести быстро, не запинаясь, например, на дворе трава, на траве дрова.
•	От топота копыт пыль по полю летит.
•	Маланья болтунья молоко болтала, болтала, выбалтывала, да не выболтала.
•	Бык тупогуб, тупогубенький бычок, у быка бела губа была тупа.
•	Купила Марусе бусы бабуся, на рынке споткнулась бабуся о гуся.
•	Ткет ткач ткани на платки Тане.
•	Сидит Ваня на диване, под диваном ванночка, в этой ванне вместо бани часто мылся Ванечка.
•	Милая Мила мылась мылом. Намылилась, смыла - так мылась Мила.
•	Лена искала булавку, а булавка упала под лавку. Под лавку залезть было лень, искала булавку весь день.
•	Три свиристели еле-еле свистели у ели.
•	Становись скорей под душ, смой с ушей под душем тушь. Смой и с шеи тушь под душем, после душа вытрись суше.
•	Шла Саша по шоссе и сосала сушку.
•	Король – орел, орел король.
•	Шел косой козел с косой, пришел косой козел с козой.
•	Перепел перепелку и перепелят в перелеске прятал от ребят.
•	Не тот, товарищи, товарищу товарищ, кто при товарищах товарищу товарищ, а тот, товарищи, товарищу товарищ, кто без товарищей товарищу товарищ.
•	Водовоз вез воду из-под водопровода.
•	Вот топор, вот топорище, вот тут кнут, вот кнутовище.

	Ведущая: Бабушка ответила:
	-Дёрни за веревочку, дитя моё, - дверь и откроется! 

		Я тоже вам предлагаю дернуть за веревочку следующим образом. Две команды. По очереди играющие сначала сидят на стуле, затем по моей команде обегают полный круг, возвращаются на свой стул и дёргают за веревочку, которая лежит под стулом. Игрок быстрее справившийся со своим заданием, приносит очко своей команде.

	Ведущая: Бросился волк на бабушку и разом проглотил её. Он был очень голоден, потому что три дня не ел.

		Представляете, какой был голодный волк, если он три дня ничего не ел! Давайте ему лучше посоветуем, другие не менее вкусные блюда, чтобы он больше никогда не ел бабушек. Каждому отряду я выдаю пазлы, (нарисованные и разрезанные на много частей изображения различных блюд). Кто быстрее соберет пазлы, тот отряд и победил.

	Ведущая: Волк улёгся на бабушкину постель и стал поджидать Красную шапочку. Скоро она пришла и постучалась:
	-Тук-тук!
	-Кто там? - спрашивает Волк.
	А голос у него грубый, хриплый. Красная шапочка испугалась, было, но потом подумала, что бабушка охрипла от простуды и от того у неё такой голос. 
	- Это я, внучка ваша, - говорит Красная шапочка, принесла вам пирожок и горшочек масла.
	Волк прокашлялся и сказал потоньше:
	-Дёрни за веревочку, дитя моё, дверь и откроется.
	Красная шапочка спрашивает: 
	-Бабушка, а почему у вас такие большие руки?
	-А это, чтобы покрепче обнять тебя, дитя моё
	-Бабушка, а почему у вас такие большие уши?
	-А это, чтобы лучше слышать тебя, дитя моё. 
	-Бабушка, почему у вас такие большие глаза?
	-Чтобы лучше видеть тебя, дитя моё.

	Ведущая: Вот такая необычная по внешнему виду Бабушка
		Я предлагаю вам немного пофантазировать и нарядить кого-нибудь из вашего отряда в бабушку нового тысячелетия, такую, какой она видится она вам. Затем всем наряженные бабушки под музыку представят свою танцевальную походку, а заодно и продемонстрируют свой внешний вид.

	Ведущая: -Бабушка, почему у вас такие большие зубы?
	-А это, чтоб скорее съесть тебя, дитя моё!
	Не успела Красная шапочка, и охнуть, как злой Волк бросился на неё и проглотил вместе с башмачками и красной шапочкой. Но, по счастью, в это время проходили мимо дровосеки. Услышали они шум, вбежали в домик и убили Волка. А потом распороли ему брюхо, и оттуда вышла Красная шапочка, а за ней и бабушка - обе целые и невредимые. 

	Ребята, а давайте, в нашей игровой программе помирим волка и красную Шапочку. Я приглашаю из каждого отряда пару – волка и Красную Шапочку. Каждому на спину будет прикреплено название какого-либо танца. Задача такова: в танце посмотреть то, что написано на спине у партнёра, при этом стараться не показать то, что написано на вашей спине.
•	Барыня.
•	Ча-ча-ча.
•	Лезгинка.
•	Вальс.
•	Рок-н-ролл.
•	Танго.
•	Ламбада.

(Проходит танцевальный конкурс, подводятся итоги)

Ведущая: Большое всем спасибо, я думаю, вы интересно провели время: вспомнили сказку, а заодно и поиграли в неё.

----------


## Цинториончик

Игровая программа «Малыш и Карлсон»
(по мотивам сказки Астрид Линдгрен).

Составитель – Куриленко Н.Н.
Необходимый реквизит:
1.	Описания людей, сидящих в зале, которых необходимо найти играющим.
2.	Стулья.
3.	Коробка конфет.
4.	Простыни.
5.	Игровые жетоны.
6.	Гуашь.
7.	Стол.
8.	7 свечей.
9.	Спички.
10.	Альбомные листы.
11.	Маркеры.
12.	Листы с заданием.

Ведущая: В самом обыкновенном городе, на самой обыкновенной улице, в самом обыкновенном доме живет самая обыкновенная семья. Семья эта состоит из самого обыкновенного папы, самой обыкновенной мамы и трех самых обыкновенных ребят.
Ребята, кто из вас, помнит, сколько лет самому обыкновенному малышу из сказки «Малыш и Карлсон»?
Дети: Семь.
Ведущая: Правильно, семь лет.

А как вы думаете, какой он, каким вы его себе представляете? Я приглашаю на сцену по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Играющему я вручаю листок с описанием мальчика или девочки, сидящих в зале. Задача: найти человека по описанию как можно быстрей. (Примерное описание: молодой человек, с короткой стрижкой, одет в белую футболку, темные шорты и т.д.)

Ведущая: Во всем доме есть только одно не совсем обыкновенное существо – Карлсон, который живет на крыше. Стоит ему только нажать кнопку на животе, как у него за спиной тут же начинает работать хитроумный моторчик.

Ребята, вы представляете, как быстро может передвигаться Карлсон со своим моторчиком. Предлагаю вам попробовать себя в этой роли. К сожалению, моторчиков у нас нет, зато есть быстрая, веселая музыка и стулья. Их на один меньше, чем играющих. Задача играющих: пока звучит музыка необходимо танцуя, двигаться вокруг стульев, когда музыка выключится, занимаем свободный стул, кому стула не досталось, выбывает из игры. Вместе с этим мы убираем еще один стул. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока не останется один играющий, сидящий на стуле.

Ведущая: Знакомство Малыша и Карлсона произошло в один из тех неудачных дней, когда быть Малышом не доставляло никакой радости, хотя обычно быть Малышом чудесно. Карлсон приземлился на окно к Малышу и представился: «Я красивый, умный, в меру упитанный мужчина в самом расцвете сил».
-Я бы не прочь сейчас слегка поразвлечься, сказал Карлсон.
Малыш достал из шкафа, где лежали игрушки, ящик со строительным набором:
-Вот играй, - сказал Малыш.
Карлсон построил из этих кубиков высокую башню.

	На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. В распоряжении играющих 30 кубиков. По очереди каждый ребёнок строит башню, остальные хором считают, сколько кубиков держится, не падая.

Ведущая: Однажды вечером, когда Малыш вернулся из школы, к нему вновь прилетел Карлсон и заявил, что у него жар – очень высокая температура. 
- Мне необходим постельный режим и огромный торт, несколько коробок печенья, горы шоколада и большой-пребольшой куль конфет, ну, в крайнем случае, баночка малинового варенья, - сказал Карлсон. Малыш отыскал варенье и принялся лечить Карлсона.

	Все играющие делятся на две команды. Первая команда ест конфеты, а вторая смотрит на них и «облизывается», затем команды меняются местами. Задача играющих: как можно артистичнее и выразительнее сыграть свою роль.

Ведущая: «Свершилось чудо! Друг спас жизнь друга!», - кричал Карлсон. «Я думаю, настало время нам немножечко повеселиться. Погуляем на крыше и подшутим над кем-нибудь». И тут они увидели на крыше жуликов, которых немедленно решили проучить.

Я предлагаю устроить конкурс приведений. Он совсем не страшный, даже наоборот, веселый и интересный. Каждому отряду выдаётся простынь и гуашь. Необходимо нарядить приведение, нарисовать доброе и симпатичное лицо, затем приведение в танце будет представлять себя.

Ведущая: Настало лето, а с ним приближался день рождения Малыша, который, конечно же, пригласил к себе в гости Карлсона.
-А чем ты будешь меня угощать? - спросил Карлсон, - У меня будет именинный пирог, украшенный восемью свечами, ответил Малыш.
-Нельзя ли попросить твою маму приготовить вместо одного пирога с восемью свечами восемь пирогов с одной свечкой.
-Не знаю, - растеряно ответил Малыш.

На столе установлено семь горящих свечей. Задача играющих: задуть с одного вдоха все свечи. Тот, кому удалось, получает игровой жетон.

Ведущая: Много подарков получил в свой День рождения Малыш, но самый замечательный и долгожданный был - живой, настоящий щенок.

На сцену приглашается пара – Малыш и щенок. Парный танец. На спине у каждого танцующего чистый лист, необходимо обнявшись в танце, нарисовать портрет партёра на его спине.

Ведущая: Родители Малыша пригласили на работу домработницу, которую звали Фрекен Бок.
-Что-что, а вышколить собаку, которая лает, и мальчика, который ноет, я сумею, - заявила Фрекен Бок.

На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Играющим вручаются листы, на которых написана команда, например: встать, сесть, встать, повернуться на 360 градусов, похлопать в ладоши, сесть. На несколько минут играющий спускается к отряду, они репетируют. Играющий поднимается на сцену и уже не произносит команду, а просто говорит 1 и отряд встаёт, 2 – отряд садиться, 3 – отряд встаёт, 4 – все поворачиваются на 360 градусов и т.д.

Ведущая: Когда Карлсон прилетел к Малышу, тот рассказал ему о домомучительнице и горько вздохнул.
-Пустяки, дело житейское! Спокойствие, только спокойствие! Я лучший в мире укротитель домомучительниц, - сказал Карлсон. Ты пока её отвлеки, а я займусь делом.
Малыш пошел на кухню и завел разговор с Фрекен Бок, а Карлсон тем временем таскал плюшки со стола. Когда Фрекен Бок обнаружила пропажу, она ужасно рассердилась и к тому же ни за что наказала Малыша, заперев, его в комнате под ключ. На помощь пришел Карлсон, он забрал с собой Малыша. Когда Фрекен Бок заглянула в комнату к Малышу, увидела, что в комнате никого нет. Она с испугом заглянула под кровать, затем в шкаф. Тем временем Карлсон незаметно посадил Малыша за стол. Фрекен Бок оглянулась и удивленно спросила:
-Где ты был?
-Я сидел за столом, - спокойно ответил Малыш.
-Может, я больна, - пробормотала она. В этом доме происходят такие странные вещи. 
В доме и дальше происходили необъяснимые для Фрекен Бок  вещи, которые перевоспитывали её на глазах. В конце концов, Фрекен Бок, Карлсон и Малыш подружились и здорово веселились по этому поводу.

Песенный конкурс – караоке. Для отряда звучит фонограмма. Отряд, как можно дружнее, исполняет предложенную песню.

----------


## Цинториончик

Игровая программа «Снежная Королева»
(по мотивам сказки Г. Х. Андерсена).

Составитель – Куриленко Н.Н. 
Необходимый реквизит:
1.	Альбомные листы.
2.	Ножницы.
3.	Кусочки льда.
4.	Салфетки.
5.	Краски.
6.	Ватман.
7.	Игровые жетоны.
8.	Мяч.
9.	Игровые мешки.
10.	Посуда для воды.
11.	Искусственные цветы.
12.	Стулья.
13.	Шарфы.
14.	Два набора карточек с изображением букв, составляющих слово «Снеговик»

Ведущая: В большом городе, где столько домов и детей, что не всем хватает места хотя бы на маленький сади, а потому большинству жителей приходиться довольствоваться комнатными цветами в горшках, жили двое бедный детей, и сад у них был чуть побольше цветочного горшка. Они не были братом и сестрой, но любили друг друга, как брат и сестра.

Игра «Сиамские близнецы». На сцену приглашаются по одному мальчику и одной девочке из каждого отряда. Взявшись за руки, двумя свободными руками необходимо вырезать из бумаги круг. Один участник одной рукой держит лист бумаги, другой участник одной рукой вырезает круг. Чья пара точнее и аккуратнее выполнила задание, та и победила.

Ведущая: Зимой зачастую окна замерзали совсем, но дети нагревали на печи медные монеты, прикладывали их к замерзшим стеклам, и сейчас же оттаивало чудесное круглое отверстие, а в него выглядывал веселый, ласковый глазок – это смотрели Кай и Герда.

На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Задача играющих растопить в руках кусочек льда. У кого быстрее это получится, тот и победил.

Ведущая: Бабушка рассказывала детям о Снежной Королеве, о том, что Снежинки окружают её густым роем, но она больше их всех и никогда не присаживается на землю, вечно носится в черном облаке. Часто по ночам пролетает она по городским улицам и заглядывает в окошки, вот от того-то и покрываются они морозными узорами, словно цветами.

Всему отряду предлагается на листе ватмана нарисовать морозный узор. Побеждает тот отряд, чей рисунок окажется наиболее красивым и интересным.

Ведущая: А к нам Снежная Королева не может войти? - спрашивала испуганная девочка. 
-	Пусть только попробует! – отвечал мальчик. – Я посажу её на теплую печку, вот она и растает.
	Вечером Кай вскарабкался на стул у окна  и увидел снежинку, которая упала на край цветочного ящика и начала расти, пока не  превратились в женщину, закутанную в тончайший белый тюль. Она кивнула Каю и поманила его рукой. Кай испугался и спрыгнул со стула. Как-то раз Кай и Герда сидели и рассматривали книжку с картинками – зверями и птицами.

	На сцену приглашается по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Проводится игра «Птицы, рыбы, звери». Ведущий кидает мяч любому играющему и при этом говорит, например, «птица», тот играющий, кому кидают мяч, ловит его и произносит название птицы. Если играющий не поймал мяч или во время не назвал название птицы, выбывает из игры. Задача играющих: не повторять ранее произнесенные названия. В игре остаётся самый внимательный.

	Ведущая: Ай, - вскрикнул вдруг Кай. Меня кольнуло прямо в сердце, и что-то кольнуло в глаз! Это были осколки разбитого дьявольского зеркала. Сердце Кая должно было стать как кусок льда. Он стал злым и жестоким мальчиком, он дразнил и смеялся над всеми соседями, даже над маленькой Гердой. Однажды Кай катался на своих санках и привязал их к большим белым саням. В них сидел кто-то укутанный в белую меховую шубу. Сани выехали за городские ворота и ехали все дальше и дальше.

	На сцену приглашается мальчик и девочка от каждого отряда. Задача мальчика: провести девочку на импровизированных санках (мешке) как можно быстрее до линии старта.

	Ведущая: Снежная Королева поцеловала Кая, и он позабыл Герду, бабушку и всех домашних. Много было пролито по нему слёз, горько и долго плакала Герда, пока, наконец не отправилась на поиски Кая. Герда вошла в лодку, и та понесла её вдаль, поскольку не была привязана.

	На сцену приглашаются по одной девочке из каждого отряда. Задача девочки: перенести в ладошках воду из одной емкости в другую. У которой получится больше воды за определенное количество времени, та и победила.

	Ведущая: Лодка принесла девочку к домику, вокруг которого росло много цветов. В этом домике жила старенькая бабушка, которая была колдуньей. Ей очень хотелось оставить Герду у себя насовсем, и она сделала так, что девочка забыла, куда и зачем направлялась. Она играла с цветами с утра до вечера много дней.

	На сцену приглашаются по одной девочке от каждого отряда. На сцене стоят стулья, на один меньше, чем играющих девочек. Пока звучит музыка, девочка двигаются вокруг стульев, как только музыка выключится, необходимо сесть на стул и взять в руки цветок. Та девочка, которой не хватило цветка и стула, спускается в зал, на своё место.

	Ведущая: Однажды Герда, играя с розой, вспомнила о доме и о Кае, она сбежала от старушки  и пошла искать своего братца. По дороге Герда встретила ворона, который немного говорил по-человечьи, он рассказал бедной девочке, где находится её брат. Но, увы, речь шла не о Кае, а о другом  красивом, умном, молодом человеке.

	На сцену приглашается мальчик и девочка от каждого отряда. Девочкам завязывают глаза. Их задача найти или узнать своего мальчика, не открывая глаз.

	Ведущая: Вот Герда отправилась дальше на карете, которую ей подарил принц и принцесса. Она въехала в темный лес, в котором жили разбойники. Они напали на бедную девочку, ограбили и хотели убить, но маленькая разбойница заявила, что будет играть с девочкой, заберет лишь её хорошенькое платьице.

	Всему отряду необходимо из имеющихся под рукой вещей нарядить свою Герду. Герда в танцевальной походке демонстрирует свой наряд.

	Ведущая: Разбойница была жестокой девочкой. У неё взаперти сидели среди других лесных животных голуби и Северный Олень. Когда разбойница уснула, голуби рассказали Герде, что видели Кая. Его увезла Снежная Королева в Лапландию, где вечный снег и лед. Утром Герда рассказала все маленькой Разбойнице, и та позволила Северному Оленю отвезти Герду к дворцу Снежной Королевы. Герда плакала от радости.
-	Терпеть не могу, когда плачут, – сказала Разбойница и попрощалась с Гердой.

На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Необходимо по порядку показывать, не повторяясь, жесты. Например: Пока! Классно! Не знаю и др.

Ведущая: Олень довёз Герду до чертогов Снежной Королевы, попрощался с бедной девочкой и стрелой пустился назад. Тем временем Кай во дворце Снежной Королевы совсем посинел, почти почернел от холода, но не замечал этого. Его сердце было всё равно, что кусок льда. Кай занимался тем, что складывал разные затейливые фигурки из льдин и это называлось ледяной игрой разума. Лишь одно слово никак не мог сложить Кай. Это слово «Вечность».

На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Две команды. Каждому играющему выдаётся буква. Ведущий читает вопрос, ребята отвечают на него, выстроившись, друг за другом в зависимости от того, у кого какая буква в руках. Набор букв, составляющих слово «Снеговик».
1.	Что можно увидеть закрытыми глазами? (Сон).
2.	Что суют куда не просят? (Нос)
3.	Сто лет это? (Век).
4.	Вкусный напиток из трёх букв? (Сок).
5.	Зимний корм для лошади? (Сено).
6.	Из чего лепят снеговика? (Снег).
7.	Дети любят смотреть мультфильмы, а взрослые? (Кино).
8.	Снежная баба мужского рода? (Снеговик).

Ведущая: Снежная Королева отправилась в тёплые края, похолодить их. В это время в зал вошла Герда, она увидела Кая и, радостная, бросилась к нему на шею. Но Кай не узнал девочку, и тогда Герда заплакала, её горячие слезы упали на грудь Каю, растопив в его сердце ледяной осколок. Кай взглянул на Герду и залился слезами, а вместе с ними из глаз исчез и маленький осколок. Кай узнал Герду и обрадовался. Кай с Гердой взялись за руки и помчались домой.

	Каждому отряду предлагается спеть по одному куплету из песен про дружбу или про любовь.

Ведущая: Большое спасибо всем. Я желаю вам такой же крепкой дружбы, как у Кая и Герды.

----------


## Цинториончик

Конкурсная программа «От А до Я»

Предложенная конкурсная программа не требует предварительной подготовки детей. Она рассчитана на 1,5 - 2 часа, легко может выручить вас в дождливую погоду или просто использоваться как одна из форм конкурсной программы. Для проведения программы «От А до Я» необходимо подготовить немало реквизита, пусть это вас не пугает. Вы можете выбрать не все конкурсы или что-либо заменить по своему усмотрению. Эту программу можно провести в два вечера, поскольку она достаточна объемна. Суть программы: каждый конкурс начинается на очередную букву алфавита (всего 28). Дети участвуют в конкурсах и зарабатывают призовые жетоны или игровые деньги. За победу 3-5 единиц, за участие 1-2. Здесь подобраны игры, как на индивидуальное, так и на командное участие. В конце программы проводится аукцион мягких игрушек, небольших призов, каких-либо дополнительных развлечений и т.п. на заработанные жетоны. Вы можете выбрать или придумать любую удобную для вас систему поощрений. 

Составитель: Куриленко Н.Н.
Необходимый реквизит:
•	Б – 2 ленты длиной 4-5 метров, стул;
•	Г – мел, 2 шапки;
•	Д – 2 пары сапог самого большого размера;
•	Е – английские булавки, таблички с цифрами;
•	Ж – 5 трубочек для коктейля, 5 пакетов сока;
•	З – 30 свечей, стол, коробок спичек;
•	Л – 2 детские игрушки «машинки», 2 ленты длиной 10-15 метров, 2 стакана с водой;
•	О – 5 ватманов;
•	П – 2 стула;
•	Р – 10-12 листочков с математическими примерами;
•	С – 10 воздушных шаров;
•	Т – 30 воздушных шаров, 2 гимнастические палки, 2 стула;
•	У – 2 больших куска ткани;
•	Ф – 5 листочков со скороговорками;
•	Ц – 2 бинокля, мел;
•	Ч – 5 чемоданов или дорожных сумок;
•	Ш – альбом, карандаши;
•	Ю – 5 обручей;
•	Я – 5 яблок, 5 ножей, 5 вилок, 5 тарелок, 5 пар перчаток, 5 столов.

	Активность. Две команды по 10 человек выстраиваются в колонну. По команде ведущего необходимо построиться сначала по росту (самый высокий впереди, за ним те, кто ниже ростом), затем по возрасту (самый старший впереди, за ним те, кто младше), по длине волос, по цвету волос (самый темноволосый впереди, за ним люди со светлыми волосами), по размеру обуви, по длине одежды и т.д. Чья команда окажется активнее, та и победила.

	Быстрота. К спинке стула с разных сторон привязываются две цветные ленты длиной 4-5 метров. Два участника привязывают концы лент к поясу, отходят один влево, другой вправо на расстояние вытянутой ленты. По команде ведущего они должны быстро кружиться, стараясь обвить ленту вокруг себя, приблизиться к стулу и сесть на него. Лента должна быть все время натянутой, ее можно слегка поддерживать рукой. Чтобы стул не двигался, ведущий придерживает его за спинку.

	Веселье. На сцену приглашаются 5 человек. Первый говорит: «Ха!», второй: «Ха, ха!», третий: «Ха, ха, ха!» и т.д. Затем первый говорит ха – 6 раз, второй – 7 и т.д. победит тот, кто быстрее и точнее будет произносить свое «Ха-ха».

	Галантность. На сцену приглашается четное количество мальчиков. Чертится круг. В круг входят 2 игрока, у каждого из них левая рука привязана к туловищу, а на голове – шапка. Галантные люди не должны находиться в помещении в шапке. Поэтому задача такова: первым снять шапку у противника.

	Движение. Соревнуются две команды. Каждая делится пополам. Одна подгруппа располагается напротив другой на расстоянии 20 метров. Состязание идет как встречная эстафета. Эстафетной палочкой являются сапоги самого большого размера. Бежать в них весьма не просто. Первые номера команд надевают сапоги и по сигналу бегут к своему партнеру, который стоит напротив. Подбегая, снимают сапоги. Их надевает следующий член команды и бежит обратно. Команда, у которой подгруппы быстрее поменяются местами, является победительницей.

	Единоборство (бой один на один). Для участия в этом конкурсе приглашаются два человека (или несколько пар). На спину каждому из них крепится листок с цифрой. Задача играющих первым увидеть цифру на спине противника. Задание может быть усложнено: прыгая на одной ноге, вторую, держа рукой, увидеть цифру на спине соперника.

	Жажда. Желание пить. На сцену приглашаются 5 человек, каждому из них выдается пачка сока и трубочка для коктейля. Кто быстрее выпьет сок, тот и победил.

	Задуть как можно больше свечей. Приглашаются 3-5 человек. Перед ними на столе горят 20-30 свечей. По очереди с одного вдоха необходимо задуть как можно больше свечей. После того, как первый выполнил задание, все свечи необходимо зажечь вновь и т.д. Победит тот, кто задует как можно больше свечей.

	Имя. Кто больше напишет уменьшительно – ласкательных вариантов от своего имени за 2 минуты, тот и победил.

	Календарь. Приглашаются 3-5 человек, любителей разных праздников. Кто оригинальнее поздравит ведущего со своим любимым праздником, тот и победил.

	Лихачи. На детские машинки ставятся стаканы с водой, налитые до краев. К машинкам привязаны веревки одинаковой длины (10-15 метров). По команде надо быстро намотать веревку на палочку, подтягивая к себе машинку. При этом стараться не проливать воду. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее всех подтянул машинку и не расплескал воду.

	Мудрость. В языках многих народов немало одинаковых по смыслу мудрых пословиц и поговорок. Например, есть финская пословица «Тот не заблудится, кто спрашивает». В русском языке существует ее перевод: «Язык до Киева доведет». Ребятам предлагается «перевести» ряд пословиц разных народов на русский язык. Кто даст наибольшее количество правильных ответов, тот и победил.
•	Сын леопарда – тоже леопард (Африка).
•	Куда лопата ведет, туда вода течет (Тибет).
•	После обеда приходится платить (Англия).
•	Ошпаренный петух от дождя убегает (Франция).
•	Все хорошо в свое время (Англия).
•	Маленький горшок хорошо нагревается (Англия).
•	Верблюда под мостом не спрячешь (Афганистан).
•	Прежде чем сказать, поверни язык семь раз (Вьетнам).
•	Бойся тихой реки, а не шумной (Греция).
•	Большая рыба живет в больших водах (Испания).
•	Молчаливый рот – золотой рот (Германия).
•	Сваренной рыбе вода не помогает (Бельгия).
•	Пика не кладется в мешок (Польша).

	Невод. Приглашаются 10-15 человек. Все играющие рыбки, кроме двух рыбаков. Рыбаки, взявшись за руки, бегут за рыбкой. Они стараются окружить ее, сомкнув вокруг рыбки руки. Постепенно из пойманных рыбок составляется целая цепочка – «невод». Теперь рыбки ловятся «неводом». Последний не пойманный игрок является победителем. 

	Оригами - искусство делать из бумаги различные фигурки и животных. Приглашаются 3-5 человек. Каждому из них выдают по листу ватмана. За пять минут необходимо из целого ватмана сделать «лягушку» или что-либо другое. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее и качественнее справился с заданием. 

	Приветствие. Две команды по 10 человек (количество людей может быть изменено) выстраиваются в две колонны, на расстоянии 5-7 метров от ведущего. Рядом с ведущем стоят два стула. Необходимо добежать до стула, сесть на него, сказать «привет» и, услышав, от ведущего ответное «привет», вернуться на свое место и передать эстафету своему соседу. Чья команда быстрее выполнит задание, та и победила.

	Реакция. Из 10-12 играющих составлены две равные команды. В каждой ребята рассчитаны в порядке номеров. Все дети лежат на матах или ковриках с закрытыми глазами. Ведущий негромко говорит, например: «Третьи!» и третьи из обеих команд подбегают к ведущему, берут листочек с примером и решают его. Решать пример нужно, не стоя на месте, а бегая вокруг своей команды. Если ответ готов, игрок подбегает к ведущему, тот проверяет. Если ответ правильный, команде присуждается одно очко, если нет, то игрок продолжает бегать и решать пример. Победит команда, набравшая наибольшее количество очков.

	Сила духа. Участвуют 5-7 человек. Каждому участнику выдается воздушный шар. Кто из участников быстрее надует шар до такой степени, чтобы он лопнул, тот и победил.

	Трудолюбие. «Наколоть кучу дров». В эстафете участвуют две команды по 10 человек, (количество людей может быть изменено), у каждого играющего в руках находится воздушный шар. Команды выстраиваются в две колонны, на расстоянии 5-7 метров от ведущего. Рядом с ведущим стоят два стула, на каждом стуле лежит спортивная палка. Необходимо добежать до стула, положить на него воздушный шар, спортивной палкой «топором» лопнуть «разрубить» шар «полено». После выполнения задания вернуться на свое место. Победит команда, быстрее лопнувшая шары «нарубившая дрова».

	Утюг. Приглашаются два человека. Каждый получает по одному огромному куску ткани. За определенное время необходимо как можно качественнее «без морщин» расправить ткань по сцене. Победит тот, кто удачнее справился с заданием.

	Фраза. Приглашаются пять человек. Каждый из них получает листочек с написанной фразой, а точнее скороговоркой. Необходимо произнести свою скороговорку 5 раз подряд. Кто четче и быстрее произнесет, тот и победил.
•	Архип осип, Осип охрип.
•	Коси, коса, пока роса, роса долой, а мы домой.
•	Три дроворуба на трех дворах дрова рубят.
•	Сшила Саша Сашке шапку.
•	Ткач ткет ткани на платки Тане.

	Хвалить. Помните фразу из мультфильма: «Кто похвалит меня лучше всех, то получит большую сладкую конфету»? В нашем случае кто похвалит себя больше всех, тот и будет победителем. Игра проводится по принципу аукциона, кто последний назовет свое достоинство, тот и победитель.

	Цирк. На сцену приглашаются два человека – канатоходца. На полу проводят мелом черту длиною 5-10 метров. Соревнующиеся должны пройти по этой черте, глядя на нее в бинокль, повернутый к глазам широкой стороной окуляров. Задание можно усложнить, проведя извилистую линию и поставив на ней несколько предметов на расстоянии 1,5-2 метров. Эти предметы необходимо собрать.

	Чемодан. На сцену приглашаются 3-5 человек, любителей путешествия. Каждому из них выдается дорожная сумка или чемодан. За 3 минуты с помощью зала необходимо собрать самые нужные вещи для поездки на необитаемый остров. По истечении 3 минут все участники приглашаются на сцену для того, чтобы объяснить, для чего нужна та или иная вещь. Оценивается оригинальность ответов.

	Шарж (сатирическое или юмористическое изображение кого-нибудь, в подчеркнуто искаженном, карикатурном виде). Всем желающим выдается альбомный лист и карандаш. Задача: нарисовать дружеский шарж на ведущего или кого-либо другого. Тот, кто выполнил самый удачный шарж, тот и победил.

	Щедрость. На сцену приглашаются 5 самых щедрых человек. Ведущий просит подарить в фонд лагеря как можно большее количество юн  (игровых денег). Чья сумма окажется больше, тот и победил. Конкурс шуточный, когда будут подведены итоги, юны, принесенные участниками отдаются им обратно.

	Эрудит. Задача очень проста: ответить на вопросы. Тот, кто даст наибольшее количество правильных ответов, тот и победил.
•	Как звали древнего римского бога, имевшего два лица? (Янус).
•	Кто сыграл главную роль и спел великолепные песни Никиты Богословского в фильме «Два бойца»? (Марк Бернес).
•	Кто написал роман «Два капитана»? (Вениамин Каверин).
•	Про какое животное европейцы говорили, что оно имеет два хвоста? (слон).
•	Как называется корабль, имеющий два корпуса? (катамаран).
•	Кто сыграл главную мужскую роль в фильме Эльдара Рязанова «Вокзал для двоих»? (Олег Басилашвили).
•	В какой спортивной игре два десятка минут в каждом из двух геймов? (баскетбол).
•	Как называются две картины, соединенные единым замыслом? (диптих).
•	Кроме Москвы, в каком втором городе России печатают деньги? (Пермь).
•	Какой пролив разделяет два моря, два океана, два полуострова, два континента, два государства? (Берингов пролив).
•	Как назывался фильм, в котором Владимир Высоцкий сыграл роль белогвардейского офицера Бруснецова? («Служили два товарища»).
•	В какой стране впервые появился двухпалатный парламент? (Англия).
•	Какая единственная в мире река дважды на своем пути пересекает экватор? (Конго или Заир).
•	Какие две разные партии попеременно завоевывают власть в США? (Республиканская и Демократическая).
•	Какое вещество в земных условиях может существовать в трех агрегатных состояниях? (Вода).
•	Кто автор романа «Три товарища»? (Эрих Мария Ремарк).
•	Какой город иногда называют Третьим Римом? (Москва).
•	В каком разделе математики изучают косинусы, синусы, котангенсы…? (Тригонометрия).
•	Какая российская певица утверждает, что у нее в жизни было лишь три желания и три счастливых дня? (Алла Пугачева).
•	Кто запечатлел на знаменитой картине трех знаменитых русских богатырей? (М.В. Васнецов).
•	Кто автор знаменитой во всем мире пьесы «Трехгрошовая опера»? (Бертольд Брехт).
•	Как звали наследника трех толстяков в сказке Юрия Олеши? (Наследник Титти).

Юла. Желающим принять участие в этом конкурсе выдается обруч. Задача участников не просто крутить его, но ходить, бегать и прыгать при этом. Можно попросить участников прокрутить обруч на ноге, на руке или на шее.

Яблоко. На сцену приглашаются пять человек. Перед каждым из них стоит стол, на столе лежит нож, вилка, перчатки, тарелка. На тарелке нарезанное тонкими ломтиками яблоко. Задача участников: надеть перчатки и съесть ломтики яблока с помощью вилки и ножа.


В разработке конкурсной программы использован материал ИМЦ «Вариант» г. Кострома;
«Игры – потехи, забавы – утехи» С. Шмаков.

----------


## Цинториончик

Игровая программа
«Золушка или хрустальная туфелька»
 (по мотивам сказки Шарля Перро)

Автор-составитель: Куриленко Н. Н.
Необходимый реквизит:
1.	Игровые жетоны.
2.	2 коробки из-под обуви.
3.	Сантиметровая лента.
4.	Воздушные шары.

Ведущая: Жил-был один почтенный и знатный человек. Первая жена его умерла, и он женился во второй раз, да на такой сварливой и высокомерной женщине, какой свет ещё не видывал. У неё были две дочери, очень похожие на свою матушку и лицом, и умом, и характером. У мужа тоже была дочка добрая, приветливая, милая – вся в покойную мать. Всё было мачехе не по вкусу, больше всего она невзлюбила свою падчерицу. Девушка была так хороша, что мачехины дочки рядом с нею казались еще хуже. Бедную падчерицу заставляли делать всю самую грязную и тяжелую работу в доме. Она чистила котлы и кастрюли, мыла лестницы, убирала комнаты мачехи и обеих барышень – своих сестриц.

Ведущая: Как вы уже поняли, Золушка была очень трудолюбива и сейчас я предлагаю помочь Золушке, натереть полы. Конкурс так и называется «Полотёры». Для этого конкурса на сцену приглашаются по 2 человека от каждого отряда. На сене 20 человек и я попрошу разделиться на две равные команды. Условия конкурса таковы: по принципу эстафеты необходимо встать ногами на специальные щетки, добежать на них до финишной линии и вернуться обратно. Передать эстафет – щетки следующему члену команды. И так далее. Чья команда быстрее справится с заданием.

(Под музыку выполняется задание, определяется победитель).

Ведущая: Спала Золушка на чердаке, под самой крышей, на колючей соломенной подстилке. Бедная девушка молча сносила все обиды, не решалась пожаловаться даже отцу. Вечером, окончив работу, она забиралась в уголок возле камина и сидела там, на ящике с золой. Поэтому сёстры, а за ними и все в доме прозвали её Золушкой. Мне кажется, что Золушка была очень умная девочка, она знала много историй, загадок. Я предлагаю вам сейчас рифмованные шуточные загадки.

Шуточные рифмованные загадки:

Есть на дереве дворец,
Во дворце живет скворец.
Распилю доску я ловко,
А поможет мне… (Ножовка).

Быстрее всех от страха несется … (черепаха)

У хлебной булки есть макушка,
И мы зовем ее… (Горбушка).

В тёплой лужице своей громко квакает (лягушка).

Возле речек и болот
Поселяется… (Енот).

Дочерей и сыновей учит хрюкать …(свинья).

Могут плавать в речке сутки
Непоседливые… (Утки).

По горной круче проходил обросший шерстью … (баран).

На руке не для красы
Носит папа мой… (Часы).

Зимой в берлоге видит сон
Лохматый косолапый …(медведь)

Будет щедрый урожай,
Будет пышный… (Каравай).

С пальмы вниз на пальму снова
Ловко прыгает… (обезьяна).

Всех зверей она хитрей, шуба рыжая на ней.
Пышный хвост – ее краса, это рыжая… (Лиса).

Сено хоботом берет толстокожий …(слон).

Не олень он и не бык, в жарких странах жить привык.
На носу он носит рог. Кто же это?… (Носорог).

Полосатый, как матрац, в клетке он живет сейчас.
С виду вроде ласковый, но гляди – опасный он!
И ему в неволе нынче не до игр.
И рычит невольно на прохожих … (Тигр).

Огромная кошка мелькает за стволами,
Глаза золотые и уши с кистями.
Но это не кошка, смотри, берегись.
Идет на охоту коварная… (Рысь).

Он высокий, он огромный, он похож на кран подъемный.
Только это кран живой, с настоящей головой.
Тот из вас, конечно, прав, кто ответит нам… (Жираф).

Нам охотно помогает и букашек истребляет.
Заселяет свой дворец темно-бронзовый… (Скворец).

Опасней всех в реке она: хитра, прожорлива, сильна,
Притом большая злюка! Конечно, это… (Щука).

Всех на свете он добрей, лечит он больных зверей,
А однажды бегемота вытащил он из болота.
Он известен, знаменит. Это доктор… (Айболит).

Многим долго не известный, стал он каждому знаком
Всем по сказке интересной, поучительный притом.
Мальчик-Луковка, каков – одолел он всех врагов.
И зовется он недлинно. Этот мальчик -… (Чипполино).

Он весел и не злобен этот милый чудачек.
С ним хозяин – мальчик Робен, и приятель – Пятачок.
Для него прогулка – праздник, а на мед – особый нюх.
Это плюшевый проказник медвежонок… (Винни - Пух).

Без разбега ввысь взлетает
Стрекозу напоминает,
Отправляется в полет
Быстрокрылый… (Вертолет).

Ведущая: Как-то раз сын короля той страны устроил большой бал и созвал на него всех знатных людей с женами и дочерьми. Золушкины сёстры тоже получили приглашение на бал. Они очень обрадовались и сейчас же принялись выбирать наряды.

Давайте немного пофантазируем и представим, что в вашем отряде есть две девушки, которых пригласили на бал. Я предлагаю помочь им нарядиться. Одной участнице необходимо завязать самый большой или самый оригинальный бант, а другой – как можно больше маленьких бантиков. Бантами может служить все, что угодно: ленточки, шнурки, повязки и т. д. 

(Под музыку проходит конкурс).

Ведущая: За два дня до бала сестрицы от волнения перестали обедать и ужинать. Они ни на минуту не отходили от зеркала, очень хотели стать стройнее.

Следующий конкурс так и называется: самая тонкая талия. На сцену я приглашаю самых стройных от каждого отряда по одному человеку.  (После того, как участники поднялись на сцену) Как говорится, хорошего человека должно быть много. Мы исправим ваш недостаток природы. С помощью своих друзей, сидящих в зале и их одежды необходимо каждому участнику сделать самую широкую талию.

(Под музыку выполняется задание, выбирается победитель).

Ведущая: Наконец долгожданный день настал. Мачеха и сёстры уехали. К Золушке зашла крёстная и застала девушку в слезах.
- Тебе хотелось бы поехать на бал, не правда ли? – спросила Крёстная.
Она была фея – волшебница и слышала не только то, что говорят, но и то, что думают.
	- Сбегай на огород и принеси самую большую тыкву. Золушка сбегала на огород и принесла тыкву Крёстной.
	Фея разрезала тыкву и вынула из неё мякоть, затем она прикоснулась к ней волшебной палочкой и тыква превратилась в прекрасную резную карету. Затем Фея послала Золушку в кладовую за мышеловкой. В мышеловке оказалось полдюжины живых мышей. Фея велела Золушке приоткрыть дверцу и выпустить на волю всех мышей по очереди, одну за другой. Фея превращала их в коней.

Ведущая: Нелегко было Золушке справляться с поручениями Феи, но она была так счастлива, оттого, что поедет на бал, что всё у неё в руках спорилось. Я приглашаю на эту сцену по одному человеку от каждого отряда, для того, чтобы помочь Золушке собраться на бал.
На сцене шарики, пока звучит музыка, необходимо собрать в руки их как можно больше, затем танцевать с ними до тех пор, пока я не скажу: Стоп! Условия понятны? (Под веселую музыку выполняется задание, подводятся итоги).

Ведущая: Затем Золушка принесла крысоловку, из которой выглядывали три большие крысы. Фея выбрала самую большую крысу и превратила в кучера с пышными усами. Шесть ящериц, которые Золушка принесла из сада, фея превратила в выездных лакеев.
-	Ну вот, сказала фея, теперь у тебя есть свой выезд и ты можешь, не теряя времени, ехать во дворец.
-	Но разве можно ехать во дворец в старом, испачканном золой платье?
Фея ничего не ответила, она только слегка прикоснулась к Золушкиному платью своей волшебной палочкой, и старое платье превратилось в чудесный наряд из серебренной и золотой парчи, весь усыпанный драгоценными камнями. Последним подарком феи были туфельки из чистейшего хрусталя, какие и не снились ни одной девушке.

Наверняка, слушая меня или читая сказку, каждый представляет себе свою Золушку. В некотором роде сейчас можно осуществить свои мечты, участвуя в конкурсе. Необходимо выбрать из отряда одну девочку, нарядить её так, как по вашему должна выглядеть Золушка и «привезти» или «принести» на сцену.

(Под музыку выполняется задание).

Ведущая: Когда Золушка была уже совсем готова, Фея усадила её в карету и строго-настрого приказала возвратиться домой до полуночи. Иначе карета снова сделается тыквой, лошади – мышами, лакеи – ящерицами, а пышный наряд опять превратится в старенькое залатанное платьице. Принц сам выбежал встречать прекрасную незнакомку. И музыканты, и гости невольно загляделись на незнакомую красавицу. Придворные дамы были заняты только тем, что рассматривали её платье и головной убор, чтобы завтра же заказать себе что-нибудь похожее. Золушка танцевала так легко и грациозно, что все залюбовались ею еще больше, чем прежде.

На сцену приглашаются по одному человеку от каждого отряда. Звучат различные танцевальные мелодии: лезгинка, русская - народная, цыганочка и другие. Ребятам, необходимо услышав музыку, начать танцевать соответствующий танец.

Ведущая: После танцев разносили угощение. Вдруг, Золушка услышала, что дворцовые часы бьют 11 часов и три четверти. Она встала, поклонилась всем и пошла к выходу так быстро, что никто не успел догнать её.

Всему отряду необходимо изобразить оригинальное тиканье часов и звон будильника. На подготовку даётся 1-2 минуты. Победителем является самый оригинальный отряд со своим «будильником»

Ведущая: Вернувшись из дворца, Золушка еще успела до приезда мачехи зайти и поблагодарить свою крестную. Вернувшись с бала, сестры рассказали Золушке, что видели прекрасную принцессу. На другой вечер сёстры опять отправились во дворец и Золушка тоже… На этот раз она была еще прекраснее и наряднее, чем накануне. Золушка была очень счастлива, но когда часы били полночь, она встала и убежала быстрее лани. Только на ступеньке лежала маленькая хрустальная туфелька. Принц поднял её и приказал объявить во всеуслышание, под звуки труб и фанфар, что девушка, которой придется в пору хрустальная туфелька, станет его женою. Разумеется, сначала туфельку стали мерить принцессам, потом герцогиням, потом придворным дамам, но все было напрасно: она была тесна и герцогиням, и принцессам, и придворным дамам. Наконец очередь дола и до сестёр Золушки.

На сцену приглашаются три человека от отряда. Им необходимо снять по одной туфельке, перемешать их. Закрытыми глазами начинаем искать свою обувь. Чьи три человека быстрее найдут свою обувь, тот отряд и победил.

Ведущая: Золушка присела в кресло, примерила туфельку и все замерли от удивления, – она оказалась её в пору, но еще больше удивились оттого, что из кармана Золушка достала другую туфельку. В эту самую минуту вошла фея и превратила Золушкино платье в пышный наряд. Только сейчас все поняли, что прекрасная принцесса на балу и есть Золушка. Сёстры кинулись к ногам Золушки, чтобы вымолить себе прощение за все обиды, которые она вытерпела от них. Золушка простила сестёр от всего сердца, – ведь она была очень добра. Её отвезли во дворец к молодому принцу, который нашел, что она стала еще прекраснее, чем прежде. А через несколько дней сыграли веселую свадьбу.

Заключительный танцевальный конкурс проводится сидя. Чей танец окажется оригинальнее и зажигательнее, тот отряд (или несколько отрядов) и победил.

----------


## Цинториончик

В гостях у сказки.

Однажды мне захотелось провести игровую программу для ребят 8-12 лет. Именно для этого возраста, так как они реже всего бывают на сцене, уступая место старшим ребятам. Ну, а поскольку на сцену выйти не так то просто, то я решила выбрать такую форму игровой программы, как сказка. Известные сказки с новыми играми и новым концом это оказалось интересным занятием. Поскольку для того, чтобы ребенок принял участие в соревновании, тем более на сцене, нужен манок. Этим манком в моей игровой программе выступают отборочные туры сказочных персонажей. Ребенок принимает участие в конкурсе вместе со всеми, сидя в зале. А награда победителю - дальнейшее участие в сказке. Конфликт-соревнование между ребятами, участниками игровой программы, а для многих и с самим собой, преодоление некого комплекса, страха, публичного выступления. Игровая программа, а в частности игра - великая штука. В легкой, ненавязчивой форме можно решить много проблем, побороть страх, преодолеть комплексы. Я считаю, что моя программа вполне справится с этой задачей.

Составитель: Куриленко Н.Н.
Оформление сцены: на заднике сцены надпись “В гостях у сказки”; около задника стол, три стула, на столе самовар. На авансцене микрофон.
Реквизит: Стол, самовар, три стула, кепка, фартук домашний, бантик, хвост из веревки для собаки, бабочка на шею, шапочка с ушами; мел; детский волчок, два мяча, воздушный шар; 10 призов для проигравших ребят; 10 призов для победителей. 

( Звучит мелодия из передачи “В гостях у сказки”. На авансцену выходит сказочница. Занавес закрыт).

Сказочница: Добрый день, девчонки и мальчишки! Вам, наверное, знакома старая, добрая пословица: “Делу - время, потехе час”. И, если у вас этот час появился, то нужно провести его с пользой: интересно и весело. Я думаю, у всех вас совсем недавно, когда вы были совсем маленькие была любимая передача “В гостях у сказки”. И, наверное, каждый из вас хотел бы вспомнить то беззаботное, светлое, радостное время. А для начала подскажите мне, пожалуйста, какими словами чаще всего начинаются русские- народные сказки? Правильно, “Жили-были дед, да баба....”. И так, я приглашаю вас в сказку, к тем самым к бабке и дедке. 

(Звучит мелодия из передачи “В гостях у сказки”, открывается занавес. На сцене за самоваром сидят дед и баба).
Сказочница: Добрый день, уважаемые дед и баба. А мы в гости к вам с ребятами пришли. 
Дед: Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, проходите, гости дорогие. 
Сказочница: Как здоровье ваше? Как живете поживаете? 
Баба: Спасибо, живы, здоровы, чего и вам желаем.
Дед: Да, баба, хорошо мы зажили, все у нас с тобой в достатке. Каждое утро яичницу едим, на обед кашу из репки в вдосталь, вечерами чай с колобком пьем. 
Баба: (Смеется). А помнишь, как мы репку всей семьей тянули?
Дед: Да не было такого! А может и было, старый совсем стал, ничего не помню. 
Сказочница:  Да не расстраивайся ты, Дедушка дорогой, мы с ребятами поможем вспомнить тебе эту замечательную историю. 
(Обращается к ребятам). Дорогие друзья, вы не против вспомнить сказку, в которой говорится о пользе коллективного труда, где на помощь к Деду сначала спешит Бабка, затем Внучка, потом Жучка, потом Кошка, потом Мышка. Вы, наверное, поняли о какой сказке идет речь? Конечно же, о “Репке”! 
Помогать другим - дело очень важное. Здесь надо быть ловким, умелым и быстрым, потому что помощь всегда должна быть скорой. Вот и в нашей истории все герои ловкие, умелые, быстрые и дружные. Сейчас подумайте кем бы вы хотели быть в этой сказке, какую роль получить. Напоминаю, вы можете стать: Дедушкой, Бабушкой, Внучкой, Жучкой, Кошкой, Мышкой. Итак, мы приступает к отбору самого сильного Дедушки, самой доброй Бабушки, самой веселой Внучки, самой шустрой Жучки, самой домашней Кошки и самой ловкой Мышки.  
Первый конкурс для Дедушек. Надо сказать, что Дедушка был настоящим огородником, недаром у него выросла репка величиной с бочку. Он, наверное, все умел. И землю копать, и репку садить, и урожай охранять. Конкурс наш тоже огородный и называется “Пугало”. Представьте себе, что вам надо сторожить овощи, чтобы их воробьи, да вороны не поклевали. Те, кто хотел бы  быть Дедушкой, слушайте внимательно условие игры, а Дед с Бабой помогут выбрать нам самого достойного Дедушку. Представьте, что вы пугало. Я буду называть птиц. Если произнесу слово “воробей” - вы машите руками (показывает). Если скажу “ворона” - хлопаете в ладоши над головой (показывает), прогоняйте воришек. Если скажу “синица”, “скворец”, “ласточка”, “снегирь” - то вы хлопаете по коленкам, чтобы поприветствовать гостей, потому что эти птицы первые помощники огороднику. Они вредных козявок поедают. Да смотрите, не перепутайте. Итак, готовы? Начинаем. 

Проводится конкурс, выбирается самый внимательный.  При отборе помогают ведущему бабка и дед. 

Сказочница: Я поздравляю Дедушку. Приглашаю его на сцену, вручаю головной убор деда. А сейчас конкурс для Бабушек. Что не говори, генерал-главный человек в армии. Командует он самолетами и танками. А носит мундир да фуражку. Продавец - главный человек в магазине. “Командует”  он весами и гирями, а носит белый халат и колпак. А вот Бабушка - главный человек в семье. “Командует” она плитой, холодильником, пылесосом да еще швейной машинкой в придачу. А носит платок да фартук. Итак, конкурс для бабушек. Как известно, бабушки самые добрые, ласковые, любящие и дарящие подарки. Вот и вы, милые бабушки, подарите пожалуйста подарки для меня. Зовут меня Сказочница. И тот, кто последний назовет подарок - слово на букву “С” тот и победил. 

Игра проводится по принципу аукциона. Выбирается победитель.

Сказочница: Замечательно. Наша победившая Бабушка отправляется к дедушке, сейчас она оденет фартук и они будут ждать остальных членов семьи. А сейчас конкурс для внучек. Внучки, как известно, народ веселый, певучий. Кто последний споет нам частушку тот и будет Внучкой.

 Проводится конкурс. Победительнице вручается бантик. Она поднимается на сцену к бабке и дедке 

Сказочница: А сейчас пришло время выбирать Жучку. Собаки, как известно, народ сообразительный. В нашей сказке Жучкой станет тот, кто даст больше ответов на мои загадки.
Какой породы была собака:
а) в рассказе Чехова “Каштанка” (помесь таксы с дворняжкой);
б) в сказке Толстого “Золотой ключик” (пудель);
в) в повести Д.Джерома “Трое в лодке не считая собаки” (фокстерьер).
Сказочница: Жучка отправляется к Дедке с Бабкой, а мы выбираем Кошку. Победит тот, кто громче всех “промурлычет” песню “В лесу родилась елочка” (проходит конкурс. Победителю вручается бабочка на шею).
Сказочница: Все в сборе. Не хватает только Мышки. Кто тоньше всех “пропищит”, тот и будет Мышкой 

Для участия в этом конкурсе все желающие выходят на сцену и по очереди пищат. Выбирается победитель. Ему вручается шапочка с ушами на голову.

Сказочница: Наконец-то вся семья в сборе. Дедушка, Бабушка, Внучка, Жучка, Кошка, Мышка. Только репки пока нет. А репкой у нас будет целая команда. Чтобы попасть в нее, надо хорошо своих друзей по огороду знать. Поэтому наш следующий конкурс называется “Хвостатая компания”. Называйте овощи, у которых, как у репки, есть хвостик. В команде у нас будет шесть знатоков хвостатых овощей. Итак, я принимаю ответы 

Проходит конкурс, первые шесть человек, правильно назвавшие овощи поднимаются на сцену.

Сказочница: Объявляется главное состязание нашей игры! Команда “Репка” в сборе. Дедушка с Бабушкой, выводите свою семейку и становитесь рядом 

Ведущая располагает команды друг против друга, кладет возле участников игры канат и проводит линию, за которую надо перетянуть хотя бы одного игрока из команды соперников.

Сказочница: Прошу обе команды взяться за канат. По моему сигналу начинает его тянуть. Окажется сильнее Дедушкина команда, - дело закончится, как в сказке. Победит “Репка” - тоже хорошо. Значит, урожай богатый. Приготовились! Потянули! 

Проходит конкурс, награждение. Если побеждает команда “Репка”, Сказочница награждает победителей и говорит, что репку вытянут в следующий раз. В случае победы команды Дедушки Сказочница проводит награждение, благодарит всех участников

Дед: (Смеется) вспомнил, вспомнил так все и было.
Баба: А помнишь, как мы с тобой решили чай с колобком попить, а он укатился. 
Дед: Ну, старая, сама, наверное, придумала эту историю, ни чего подобного я не помню.
Сказочница: Позволь, дедушка, мы с ребятами тебе напомним. (Обращается к ребятам) Вы поняли о какой сказке идет речь? Правильно “Колобок”. Ну что, поиграем в эту сказку? Начинается отборочный тур конкурса. Нам нужны: Заяц, Волк, Медведь и Лиса. Сейчас мы выберем двух ребят на роль Длинноухого. Почему двух? Да потому, чтоб соревноваться да силами меряться. Кто из них победит, тот и станет Зайцем в нашей сказке-игре. А выбирать ребят на эту роль будем так: под музыку вы будете передавать друг другу мяч: когда музыка замолчит мы посмотрим у кого в руках остался мяч, тот и будет претендентом на роль Зайца (звучит музыка, ребята выполняют задания). У нас два игрока. И оба ужасно хотят быть Зайцами. Но для этого надо победить в первом конкурсе. Кто дальше прыгнет, тот и будет нашим Зайцем. 

Ребята поднимаются на сцену. Проходит конкурс. Ведущий вручает проигравшему утешительный приз, а победителя усаживает на сцене, где заранее приготовлены четыре места для героев сказки.

Сказочница: Мы продолжаем отборочный тур игры. На очереди Волк. Соревноваться будут опять двое. Я бросаю мяч в зал. Музыка. 

Ребята под музыку передают мяч друг другу. 

Сказочница: Судя по приговоркам, любимый город у Серого - Тамбов, любимое лакомство - Волчья ягода, а любимая игрушка, наверное, - волчок. Вы запускаете волчок, у кого больше будет крутиться, тот и победил. 

Проходит конкурс. 

Сказочница: У нас появился еще один герой сказки. Волк! Поздравляет его с победой и приглашаем присоединиться с Зайцу, а проигравшему утешительный приз. Отборочные конкурсы продолжаются. Следующим на пути колобка повстречался Михайло Потапович.

Звучит музыка, ребята передают мяч. 

Сказочница: Я дам вам один воздушный шар. Под музыку вы должны перебрасывать его через веревку. Когда музыка замолчит, на чьей стороне останется мяч, тот и проиграл. 

Проходит конкурс. 

Сказочница: Поздравляем Косолапого, утешительный приз проигравшему и начинаем последний конкурс отборочного тура. 

 В зале повторяется известная игра с шарами. 

Сказочница: Итак, два претендента на роль Лисы. Лиса очень хитрая и внимательная. 

Расскажу я вам рассказ.
В полтора десятка фраз.
Лишь скажу я цифру три
Приз немедленно бери.

Однажды щуку мы поймали
Распотрошили , а внутри
Рыбешек мелких увидали,
Но не одну, а целых пять.

Когда стихи запомнить хочешь
Их не зубри до поздней ночи.
Возьми и на ночь повтори
Разок другой, а лучше десять.

Мечтает парень закаленный
Стать олимпийским чемпионом.
Смотри, на старте не хитри,
А жди команды раз, два, марш.

Однажды поезд на вокзале
Мне три часа пришлось прождать.
Ну что ж, друзья,
Вы приз не брали,
Когда была возможность брать.

(Вручает приз проигравшему). Скоро сказка сказывается, да не скоро дело делается. Но, кажется, все звери в сборе. А кто из них колобка отведает - решит последний главный конкурс. Чтобы съесть Колобок надо уметь его, как Лиса, на носу держать. Вот мы сейчас и посмотрим, у кого лучше получится. Тот, кто дольше без помощи рук удержит в воздухе воздушный шар, тот сегодня и полакомится. Внимание! Начали! 

Под музыку проходит последний конкурс. Победителю вручается главный приз.

Дед: Ну и замечательный же сегодня выдался вечерок. Спасибо вам гости дорогие, повеселили.
Баба: Почаще заходите к нам в гости, будем вспоминать наши старые, добрые сказки.
Сказочница: И вам большое спасибо за гостеприимство. Вот и сказке конец, а кто участвовал молодец.

----------


## Цинториончик

Летние Кузьминки

Составитель: Куриленко Н.Н.
14 июля – середина лета. В этот день земля именинница, а поскольку земля женского рода, то праздник считается чисто женским.
14 июля на Кузьму и Демьяна хорошие хозяева успевали устроить праздник, складчину собирали на стол, пели, вдоволь разговаривали, назывался этот праздник - Летние Кузьминки.
В Областном детском центре «Ребячья республика» нами была предложена идея провести девичий праздник. Все девочки поддержали эту идею, а каким быть празднику – решали сами. Для этого несколько раз собирались девочки по одной от отряда. Решали, что накрыть на «стол», в какие игры играть, выбирали несколько полян, сами очищали их, приводили в порядок. Решили прийти на праздник только в платьях или сарафанах, с заплетенными косами.
На смене «Звезда на ладони» присутствовало несколько фольклорных коллективов. Руководители этих коллективов и помогли девочкам вспомнить старые и разучить новые фольклорные игры, песни.
Все мальчики в это время отправились на дальний стадион, играть в спортивные игры. Но им было ужасно интересно посмотреть, чем занимаются девчонки. Поэтому через какое-то время мальчики присоединились к девочкам сначала пассивными наблюдателями, затем активными участниками праздника. Девчонки пригласили парней на свои поляны и щедро угощали дарами земли.
По итогам анкет мы поняли, что праздник удался. Советуем вам провести у себя нечто подобное по форме, возможно с иным содержанием.

Ход праздника:
На поляне девочки стелили скатерти и готовили ужин, который состоял из продуктов, рожденных землей: картофель, зелень, овощи, пироги, квас, собирали грибы и ягоды.
Наряжались, учили и вспоминали русские – народные песни, игры. Праздник начинался с того, что все девочки выходили на улицу (собирались около своих корпусов) и с песней шли на встречу друг другу, соединяясь в один большой хоровод. На большой поляне пели песни, частушки, играли в игры, водили хороводы, затем отправлялись на свои поляны и отведывали то, что уродила матушка – земля.

	(Игровой фольклорный материал подобран по книге И. Панкеева «Русские народные игры». Издательство «Яуза», Москва, 1998 г).

Созывание девушек в хоровод само собой выражает свое значение – желание порезвиться. Девушки, собравшиеся на лесной поляне, берутся за руки, делают круг и начинают созывать подружек в хоровод. Во время пения они ходят кружком:
Собиралися девушки все во кружок,
Расходилися во лесок,
Садилися на лужок,
Где муравынька да цветок.
Сорывали с цветов цветочки,
Надевали на головы веночки.
Пошли в хоровод, пошли в хоровод!
В хороводе веселилися,
По забавушкам пустилися.
Песни славно запевали,
Подружечек собирали:
Собирайтеся во единый кружок!
Запоем-те песню нову,
Про радость нашу к хороводу.


Просо сеяли…

Играющие делятся на две половины и затем, взявшись за руки, становятся в два ряда, один ряд против другого, в 20-ти шагах. Первая половина поет:
– А мы просо сеяли, сеяли,
– Ой Дид Ладо, сеяли, сеяли!
На первой строке этого куплета поющие подступают в пляске, с дробным перестуком каблуков, ко второй половине, а на второй строке отступают на прежнее место. Хотя дело происходит на лугу, дробный перестук пляшущих слышен и задает веселый, бодрый ритм всему действию.
	Вторая половина наступает с теми же танцевально-наступательными движениями:
		– А мы просо вытопчем, вытопчем,
		– Ой Дид Ладо, вытопчем, вытопчем!
И далее поочередно – первая и вторая половины:
– А чем же вам вытоптать, вытоптать?
– Ой Дид Ладо, вытоптать, вытоптать!
– А мы коней выпустим, выпустим,
– Ой Дид Ладо выпустим, выпустим!
По такому же принципу строится дальнейшая перекличка двух хоров, в которой звучат такие обещания:
– А мы коней переймем, переймем! 
– А чем же вам перенять, перенять? 
– Шелковыим поводом, поводом. 
– А мы коней выкупим, выкупим! 
– А чем же вам выкупить, выкупить?
– А мы дадим сто рублей, сто рублей! 
– Не надо нам тысячи, тысячи! 
– А что же вам надобно, надобно? 
– Надобно нам девицу, девицу.
	Вторая половина дает первой девицу, оборачивается и уходит с пением:
		– Нашего полку убыло, убыло,
		– Ой Дид Ладо, убыло, убыло!
Первая половина принимает в свой ряд прибывшую девушку и также удаляется, припевая:
		– А нашего полку прибыло, прибыло,
		– Ой Дид Ладо, прибыло, прибыло!
	Тогда вторая половина начинает петь тот куплет, которым открывала игру первая половина:
		– А мы просо сеяли, сеяли…-
И первая обязана ей выдать одну из своих девушек. Продолжают игру, пока все не переменятся местами в обоих половинах.
	Слова «Дид (дед) Ладо» звучат во многих старинных игровых песнях. «Дид Ладо» – это покровитель семейного очага, лада в семье.

Луг-лужочек

Собравшиеся девушки кружатся и поют на зеленой поляне, при этом топочут ногами:

Луг ты мой, луг зеленой,
Зелен луг, лужочек!
Кто тебя топтал
Да кто толочил?-
Топтала девица,
Другая – вдовица,
Третья – молодица.
У той у молодицы 
Мужа дома нету,
Уехал муж во Москву –
Белил закупать.-
Как приехал муженек
Во единый во денек,
Привез он белил,
Стал жену дарить.

Тут девушка в мужской шляпе, представляющая мужа, идет к ходящей в кругу девице, берет ее за руку, ставит посреди круга и дает ей платок вместо белил; та сердито отворачивается, бросает платок на землю и не глядит на своего мужа. Девушки поют вместе с мнимым мужем:

Ты прими-ко, жена, не ломайся!
Ты прими-ко, душа, не гордися!
Поглядите, люди добрые,
Как жена меня не любит,
На доброго молодца не глядит.
Я поеду, молодец, во Китай-город,
Я куплю своей жене
Гостинничек другой,
Такой гостинчик дорогой-башмачки.
Ты прими, жена, не ломайся!
Ты прими, душа, не гордися!

Она и башмачки бросает на землю. Все поют:

Поглядите-ко, люди добрые,
Как жена меня не любит,
На доброго молодца не глядит!
Я поеду, молодец, во Китай-город,
Я куплю своей жене гостинничек другой,
Такой гостинчик дорогой –
Шелковую плетку.
Ты прими, жена, не ломайся!
Ты прими, душа, не гордися!

Девица тот час обращается к нему, обнимает его и целует. Девушки поют:

Поглядите-ко, люди добрые,
Как жена мужа любит:
Глаз с него не спускает,
Где не сойдутся, – всё поклонится,
И друг с дружкой все целуются.

	При этом они целуются, и круг расходится, чтобы вновь сойтись для игры с другой парой.


Заинька
Играющие, став в круг, поют и приплясывают, а Заинька посреди круга выполняет движениями все то, о чем поется в песне.
		Заинька, поскачи!
Серенькой, попляши!
Кружком, бочком повернись,
Кружком, бочком повернись!

Заинька, поскачи!
Серенькой, попляши!
Держав себя за бочки,
Вот так, так, так!

Заинька – во ладоши,
Серенькой во ладоши!
Кружком, бочком повернись,
Вот так, так, так!

Города здеся крепкие,
Закрепы железные!
Кружком, бочком повернись,
Вот так, так, так!

Есть зайцу, где выскочить,
Серенькому выбежать!
Кружком, бочком повернись,
Вот так, так, так!

Заяц приседает, переворачивается, совершает другие отвлекающие «пируэты» – и убегает из круга. Мешают ему не всерьез, с тем, чтобы следом за ним показал свое искусство в ловкости и быстроте другой Заинька.

Плетень
Это одна из самых красивых хороводных игр. Все берутся за руки и поют:
Заплетися плетень, заплетися;
Ты завейся труба, золотая;
Завернися, камка кружчатая!
Из-за гор девица утей выгоняла:
Тига, утушка, домой,
Тига, серая, домой!
Я сама гуськом,
Сама сереньким.
Ой свет, сера утица!
Потопила малых детушек
И в меду, и в патоке,
И во явстве сахарном.
Я старым старикам –
Киселя с молоком;
Молодым молодкам –
Шелковую плетку,
А красным девицам –
Белил да румян.

Расплетися плетень, расплетися;
Ты развейся, труба золотая;
Развернися, камка кружчатая!
Из-за гор девица утей выгоняла,
Тига, утушка, домой,
Тига, серая, домой!
Я сама гуськом,
Сама сереньким.
Ой, свет, сера утица!
Вынимала малых детушек
Из меду, из патоки,
Из явств сахарных.
	При пении делают самые разнообразные фигуры. Например:
1.	При пении первой половины песни хороводница ведет всех играющих «сквозь» последнюю пару и потом кругами обходит ее так, что последняя пара составляет средоточие, вокруг которого все проходят последовательными кругами и в конце концов тесно стоят многими кольцами. При пении второй половины песни хороводница «расплетает» играющих.
2.	Три пары становятся отдельно, и вокруг них хороводница обводит играющих переплетом.
3.	Хоровод проходит «сквозь» последнюю пару, потом «сквозь» третью, пятую, седьмую и т.д.


Платок
	Все играющие, кроме одного, взявшись за руки, становятся в кружок. Оставшийся обегает позади круга и бросает платок за одним из игроков; тот должен схватить платок, погнаться за бросившим и накинуть платок ему на шею, прежде чем тот успеет три раза обежать круг и вскочить в него. Если успеет, то первый снова должен встать вне круга, бросит платок и убегать; если же не успеет, то первый становится на место второго, а второй остается за кругом и продолжает игру.

----------


## Цинториончик

Флаг-шоу
Флаг – официальный отличительный знак государства или объединения. Флаг представляет собой одноцветное или многоцветное полотнище с гербом или иной эмблемой. Отношение ширины флага к его длине – 1:2. Цвета и эмблемы флага не являются произвольными, они имеют определенное символическое значение.
У каждого отряда, живущего в «Ребячьей республике» есть свой флаг. Причем, флаг изготавливают сами дети, обращаясь за технической помощью к руководителям прикладных центров. Во время орг. периода смены (первые три дня) проходит конкурс – защита эскизов флага. Ребята должны не только придумать эскиз, но и суметь объяснить цвета и эмблему своего флага. Для теоретической помощи ребятам предоставляется соответствующая литература, консультации педагогов, для технического выполнения – необходимый материал (ткань, краски, цветная бумага и др.) В течение всей смены ребята бережно относятся к флагу, берут его с собой на различные мероприятия и конкурсы, на ночь оставляют в отрядном холле.
На смене «Белые пятна» летом 1998 года возникла идея проведения конкурса с флагом. Родилось название «Флаг – шоу», подобраны задания различного характера, в том числе и шуточные, но все они предполагают одно: не поддаваться на провокации и бережно относиться к своему флагу. Стимул победы не материальные блага, а скорее престиж, моральное удовлетворение. Флаг отряда - победителя поднимается на флагшток центральной площади «Ребячьей республики».

Составитель: Куриленко Н.Н.
Необходимый реквизит: 
•	Сантиметровая лента;
•	Наклейки;
•	Краски – 8 наборов;
•	Ткань – 8 кусков.
	Предварительная подготовка:
•	Отрядный танец с флагом;
•	Выход знаменных групп;
•	Проходка с флагами;
•	Подготовка первого танца – вынос флагов.
	Участники: ведущая, независимые эксперты (жюри), все желающие отряды.

	Танец с флагом.

	Количество человек в танце равно количеству отрядов, желающих принять участие в конкурсе Флаг – шоу. У каждого танцующего в руках флаг одного из отрядов. После танца все танцующие спускаются со сцены в зал и раздают флаги отрядам. В это время голос из-за кулис

	ГЗК: Во все времена, в разных странах и землях существовали определенные знаки и символы, с помощью которых люди общались друг с другом, показывали к какому племени или народу они принадлежат. Один из таких знаков – флаг. С давних времен и до наших дней он считается символом независимого государства или народа. Недаром подъем государственного флага – первая торжественная церемония после провозглашения нового государства. Флаг всегда символизировал национальную честь. Когда начиналась война, мужчины становились под «знамена» и приносили присягу на верность своей стране. Быть знаменосцем в бою считалось очень почетным, а захватить вражеское знамя значило совершить настоящий подвиг. А если знамя оказывалось в руках противника, позор ложился на все войско. Государственному флагу как святыне отдаются высшие государственные почести.
	Ведущая: Приятно, что у каждого отряда есть свой флаг, вдвойне приятно, что каждый отряд относится к флагу с уважением, и будет в тройне приятно, если именно ваш флаг поднимется на топталкин плац. Это и является самой большой наградой сегодняшнего «Флаг-шоу». За победу в каждом конкурсе победившему отряду вручается наклейка «Ребячьей республики», на флаг. На чьем флаге окажется больше всего наклеек, тот отряд и победил. А выбирать тех, кто победил в каждом конкурсе будут независимые эксперты. Для начала мне хотелось бы услышать тех, кто хочет принять участие в нашем конкурсе. Для этого нужно прокричать отрядную кричалку, которая, к стати будет оцениваться. Это, собственно, наш первый конкурс. Напоминаю, в причалке должно прозвучать название вашего отряда, цель в жизни и девиз.

	 (Проходит конкурс отрядных кричалок. Победителям вручается наклейка на флаг).

	Ведущая: Наверняка, вы знаете, что такое знаменная группа. А для тех, кто не знает или просто забыл, хочу напомнить. Знаменная группа – это флаговый (человек, который несет флаг) и ассистенты (2 человека, идущие спереди и сзади или по бокам, сопровождая флагового). Это общепринятая форма выноса флага. А мне хотелось бы узнать, каким образом флаг носят в вашем отряде. Возможно, это будет в танцевальной форме, под песню или в форме оригинального жанра. Все зависит от вашей фантазии, отношению к флагу и имиджа вашего отряда. 

	Проходит конкурс - вынос флагов знаменными группами. Победителям вручается наклейка на флаг.

	Ведущая: А сейчас давайте познакомимся поближе с вашими флагами. Хотелось бы узнать, что обозначают цвета и эмблемы на флаге.
	Проходка выноса флагов отрядами. По очереди отряды защищают свои флаги.

	Ведущая: Я приглашаю на сцену по 10 человек от каждого отряда. На сцене одновременно встречаются 4 отряда. Ваша задача: первый участник поворачивается вокруг себя на 360 градусов и передает флаг соседу, тот проделывает то же самое и так далее, последний поворачивается вокруг себя 2 раза и передает флаг предпоследнему и так снова до первого участника. После того, как впереди стоящий получил флаг в руки, он высоко поднимает его вверх. Конкурс проходит в два этапа. После этого на сцене встречаются 2 отряда – победителя, и конкурс проходит уже между ними. Если условия понятны, то мы начинаем.

	Проходит конкурс передача флага. Победителям вручается наклейка на флаг.

	Ведущая: Спасибо всем, это была шуточная эстафета – передача флага. А сейчас хотелось бы увидеть то, как на самом деле в вашем отряде передают флаг, даже если вы это не делаете или делаете чисто символически, то я вам дам одну - две минуты для того, чтобы вы пофантазировали и представили торжественную минуту ту самую, в которую передается флаг.

	Проходит конкурс. Победителям вручается наклейка на флаг.

	Ведущая: Раньше, во время ВОВ для того, чтобы защитить свой флаг от врага приходилось прятать его, каких только, способов не придумывали люди, защищая свою святыню. К счастью, мы с вами живем в мирное время и флаг нужно прятать и охранять разве что во время военно-спортивной игры «Зарница» или «Клад». У меня в связи с этими воспоминаниями родился конкурс. Я приглашаю на сцену по одному человеку от отряда. Ваша задача – при помощи ребят, сидящих в зале надеть на себя как можно больше одежды. Затем на сцене я измерю вашу талию. Обладателю самой широкой талии будет вручена очередная наклейка.

	Проходит конкурс обладателю самой широкой талии вручается наклейка.

	Ведущая: Россия – возвращение трехцветного флага, иначе триколора. Издревле славянские народы использовали для своих знамен преимущественно красные, белые, синие и зеленые краски, и цвета первого русского флага имели символическое значение. Красный означал отвагу, битву за веру, смертный бой; синий – цвет Богоматери – верность, веру; белый – царя, Отечество, благородство. Украшал флаг двуглавый орел – герб царей московских. Он был принят после распада Византия, чьей духовной преемницей считала себя Русь.
		Трехцвет с 1705 года стал флагом торгового флота. Именно 20 января этого года считается официальным днем рождения триколора. Официально государственного флага в России не было очень долго, хотя порой бело-сине-красный триколор воспринимался именно как государственный, – ведь его поднимали на торговых судах и чаще всего видели за границей. 5 апреля 1896 года специальное совещание постановило: триколор – «народный и государственный флаг» Российской империи. Цвета объяснялись титулом императора – «всея Великия, и Белыя и Малыя России»: красный цвет соответствовал великороссам, синий – малороссам, белый – белорусам. 8 апреля 1918 года был объявлен новый государственный флаг РСФСР – красное полотнище. 8 апреля 1991 года правительственная комиссия одобрило возвращение триколора. Триколор во второй раз стал государственным флагом.

	Каждому отряду выдается набор красок или гуашь. За 1 минуту нужно нарисовать у как можно большего количества людей Российский флаг на лице. В случае если у нескольких отрядов будет одинаковое количество человек с флагом на щеке, будет учитывать качество рисунка.

	Под музыку выполняется задание. Победителям вручается наклейка на флаг.

	Ведущая: Флаг на лице мы с вами нарисовали, а сейчас задание такое: я приглашаю на сцену двух человек, одежда первого должна соответствовать цветам Российского флага, а одежда второго человека цветам вашего отрядного флага.

	Проходит конкурс, победителям вручается наклейка на флаг.

	Ведущая: А сейчас я предлагаю устроить своеобразный показ моды. На сцену приглашается одна девушка и один юноша от отряда, одетые соответственно имиджу вашего отряда. Их задача не только продемонстрировать, но и доказать всем, что именно ваша одежда самая красивая и удобная.

	Проходит конкурс, победителям вручается наклейка на флаг.

	Ведущая: Кто знает, что такое талисман? Правильно, талисман – это предмет, приносящий своему обладателю счастье, успех. За 1-2 минуты ваша задача придумать и рассказать о талисмане своего отряда. Это может быть какой-либо предмет, вещь или человек, приносящий удачу вашему отряду.

	Проходит конкурс «Реликвия отряда», выбирается победитель, вручается наклейка.

	Ведущая: Когда человек бывает на кого-нибудь зол, он говорит «Разорву тебя на кусочки». Для того, что бы вы никогда не испытывали злости, я предлагаю вам шуточное задание: разорвать за определенное количество времени, а именно за 2 минуты, ткань, на как можно большее количество кусочков. Желаю, чтобы после выполнения этого задания, у вас больше никогда не появлялось такого желания.

	Под музыку ребята выполняют задание. Выбирается отряд – победитель, которому вручается очередная наклейка.

	Ведущая: Представьте, что вам необходимо спуститься вниз с высокой скалы, а веревки под рукой нет, без нее никак не обойтись. Следующее задание на дружбу и сплочение отряда. Вам всем вместе необходимо связать самую длинную веревку из вашей же одежды. Чья веревка окажется длиннее, тот отряд и победил.

	Ребята выполняют задание, выбирается отряд победитель, которому вручается очередная наклейка.

	Ведущая: Последнее задание – отрядный танец с флагом. Надеясь на вашу фантазию, предвкушаю всю красоту конкурса.

	Проходит танцевальный конкурс. Победителю вручается наклейка.

	Ведущая: Настало время, подсчитать, сколько наклеек на вашем флаге. Напоминаю, отряд победитель имеет право поднять свой флаг на топталкин плац.

	Подсчитываются наклейки на флагах, отряд – победитель торжественно покидает зал, и отправляется на топталкин плац, для поднятия своего флага на флагштоке. 


	Использованая литература: Ганс Райхардт и Гарри Д. Шурдель «Флаги», серия «Что есть что».

----------


## Цинториончик

Сценарий игровой программы "Шкатулка" автор А. Зайцев


(Выходит ведущий программы. Он держит в правой руке шкатулку.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Здравствуйте, ребята. Скажите, пожалуйста, что вы сейчас 
видите у меня  в левой руке? В левой руке у меня – микрофон, а в правой – шкатулка. 

(Звучит мелодия песни «Шкатулка». Музыка и стихи А. Усачева. 
 Ведущий поет.)

Шкатулка - это штукалка для всяких разных штук.
Она побольше коробка, но меньше, чем сундук.
Шкатулка - это стукалка для всяких разных штук,
И если потрясти ее, услышишь: тук - тук - тук.

Наверно, что - то важное в шкатулочке лежит,
Не зря же прячет бабушка шкатулку и ворчит.
А может быть, там гномики живут давным - давно,
И рубят гномы - плотники в шкатулочке окно: тук - тук - тук.

А может, эти плотники не рубят к нам окно,
А может, эти плотники играют в домино.
А вдруг волшебный замок там и танцы при свечах,
И кавалеры с дамами подметками стучат: тук - тук - тук.

В моей шкатулке много разных вещей, с помощью которых можно интересно провести время. Смотрите сами.            
(Ведущий приподнимает крышку шкатулки и снова закрывает ее.)
Минуточку! Я же обещал, что мои вещи помогут вам интересно и весело провести свободное время. Начнем со шкатулки.

(Звучит мелодия песни «Шкатулка». Музыка и стихи А. Усачева,  
 ведущий поет.)

А может быть там целая шкатульная страна,
Но в маленькую щель она, наверно не видна.

А может, быть мы сами в ней в шкатулочке сидим
И на большой волшебный мир сквозь щелочку глядим.
А может быть, в шкатулочку с ногами влез поэт,
Втащил с собою тумбочку, машинку, табурет.
Захлопнул крышку и стучит, непокладая рук.
Шкатулка - это штукалка: тук - тук - тук - тук.

Мою шкатулку откроет тот из вас, кто победит в аукционе загадок. 
Я вам загадаю загадку, а вы попробуйте ее отгадать. Тот, кто сумеет ее разгадать первым, всем свою загадку загадает и если ее никто не отгадает, тот и станет победителем нашего аукциона загадок. Я  начинаю… 

Загадка вот для малышей! Кого боится кот? 

(Зрители могут ответить «…мышей!»)

Коты боятся собак!

Кто медведям лапы рвет, зайчиков под дождь сует,
Танин мячик бросил в речку, обломал быку дощечку?
Каждый знает это кто! Это Агния … (Ответ - Барто!)

(Отгадавший, загадывает всем свою загадку. Далее идет аукцион 
 загадок. Победитель открывает крышку шкатулки и достает из ъ
нее другую – меньше размером. Ведущий ставит вторую шкатулку 
на первую.)

За победу в аукционе загадок я вручаю вам приз.

(Ведущий награждает победителя аукциона, который 
возвращается на свое место.)

А что находится в этой шкатулке, мы узнаем ровно через минуту. 
Ее откроет победитель следующего аукциона, который называется «Родственники шкатулки». Я прошу вас вспомнить, в чем можно хранить всякую всячину, начиная от сундука и заканчивая карманом. 
Напоминаю, что аукцион будет длиться всего одну минуту, которую я прошу засечь одного из зрителей. (обращается к зрителю) Я вижу на вашей руке часы, поэтому прошу засечь одну минуту. Готовы? Начали!


(Проходит аукцион «Родственники шкатулки». Зрители называют: 
«Ларец, короб, корзина, мешок, пакет, лукошко…» Победитель 
аукциона получает приз – красивый пакет.)

Я думаю, что он вам пригодится. А теперь откройте нашу шкатулку и достаньте то, что находится у нее внутри.

(Победитель аукциона достает третью шкатулку – еще меньше 
второй и возвращается на свое место. Ведущий ставит третью 
шкатулку на вторую.)

Спасибо за помощь. Думаю, все из вас догадались, что внутри этой шкатулки находится четвертая шкатулочка.

(Ведущий достает из третьей шкатулки четвертую и ставит ее на 
третью.)

Внутри сюрприз – судьбы каприз, 
Шкатульный супер-мупер-приз!

Как, не открывая верхней крышки, добраться до приза, который находится 
внутри шкатулки?

Чтоб не тянулась канитель довольно много лет. 
Есть у шкатулочки, друзья, совсем простой секрет…

Как вы думаете, в чем был секрет сундука?
Задача эта не трудна: есть у шкатулки только верх, а вовсе нету дна!

(Ведущий поднимает четвертую шкатулку, а под ней – пятая – очень 
маленькая. Если кто-то из участников программы даст точный 
ответ, то получает приз. Ведущий трясет пятую шкатулку, внутри 
что-то бренчит.)

Слышите? В ней что-то есть. Один из вас, может получить этот загадочный приз. А вот кто этот счастливчик мы сейчас узнаем. Скажите, сколько букв в слове «шкатулка»? Верно, восемь букв. (ведущий обращается к зрителю, который первым ответил правильно) Прошу вас подойти ко мне.

(Зритель выходит к ведущему.)
Сейчас я скажу три фразы, а вы их точно повторите за мной. Понятно? 
Начинаем! Я вижу пять шкатулок!
ИГРОК. Я вижу пять шкатулок!

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Они мне нравятся!

ИГРОК. Они мне нравятся!

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Еще громче.

(Вероятнее всего игрок скажет: «Они мне нравятся!»)

ВЕДУЩИЙ. К сожалению, вы проиграли, потому что я сказал: «Еще громче».

(Ведущий может произнести во время проведения этой игры 
несколько фраз – ловушек: «Как вас зовут?», «Еще раз и погромче!», 
«Я вот и неправильно!» Чаще всего игрок ошибается и не повторяет 
нужной фразы)

Вы не забыли - сколько букв в слове «шкатулка»? Восемь! Я прошу зрителя, который сидит на восьмом месте, в восьмом ряду выйти на игровую площадку.

(Счастливый зритель выходит к ведущему.)

Чтобы заглянуть в шкатулку, нужно стать победителем игры «Три фразы».

(Игра продолжается, победитель игры достает из шкатулки – 
шестую, обмотанную цепью шкатулочку, на которой висит  
маленький замок. Ведущий вручает игроку приз и приглашает его в 
зрительный зал.)

Кажется, очень скоро будет разгадан секрет большой шкатулки. Но для этого нужно открыть маленькую. Есть у меня в кармане шесть ключей, 
два их них подходят к этому замку. Сейчас я задам вопрос и дам на него 
три ответа. Зритель, который назовет правильный ответ - выбирает один 
из ключей и отпирает этот замок. Внимание – вопрос!

Придет в дом – не выгонишь колом, пора придет – сам уйдет. Это...
А) незваный гость
Б) милиционер
В) солнечный луч

(Правильно ответивший зритель, выходит к ведущему, выбирает 
ключ, открывает замок. Если он не откроется, ведущий задает 
новый вопрос.) 

Сложишь – клин, а разложишь – блин.
А) носовой платок
Б) чебурек
В) зонтик

Все его любят, а поглядят на него, так каждый морщится.
А) телевизор
Б) солнце
В) Филипп Киркоров

Кровь пью, а жизнь даю.
А) вампир
Б) пиявка
В) налоговый инспектор

Что без боли и печали приводит в слезы?
А) лук
Б) учеба в школе
В) телесериал

Скручена, связана, на кол посажена, а по двору пляшет.
А) жертва маньяка
Б) буйная балерина
В) метла

Стоит бочка, на бочке – кочка, на кочке – лес. 
А) снеговик
Б) абстрактная скульптура
В) человек

Тело деревянное, одежда рваная, не ест, не пьет, огород стережет.
А) Буратино
Б) дачник
В) пугало
Пришла без красок и без кисти и перекрасила все листья.
А) девочка с аэрозольным баллончиком
Б) осень
В) корова
            (Замок у шестой шкатулки открыт. Игрок достает из нее…седьмую 
              - самую маленькую шкатулочку.)

Если вы думаете, что наша игра будет длиться до утра, то ошибаетесь. 
В этой последней шкатулке находится записка с названием главного приза нашей программы.

(Ведущий открывает шкатулочку, достает записку, читает: «Приз-
всем понемногу».  Звучит мелодия песни «Шкатулка». Музыка и 
стихи А. Усачева, Ведущий поет.)

Шкатулка - это штукалка для всяких разных штук.
Она побольше коробка, но меньше, чем сундук.
Шкатулка - это стукалка для всяких разных штук,
И если потрясти ее, услышишь: тук - тук - тук.

(Ведущий достает большую шкатулку с конфетами – и угощает 
всех зрителей.)

----------


## Цинториончик

Сценарий игровой программа "Воздушные фантазии" автор А. Зайцев

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Здравствуйте, мои уважаемые друзья. Я не оговорился, именно – друзья. Мне очень хочется за время нашей игровой программы со всеми с вами – с детьми и со взрослыми подружиться. Но прежде, чем начнется наше представление, я прошу вас обратить внимание на карточки, которые вы получили при входе в зал. Это билеты «Разноцветного лото», судьба выигрыша в ваших руках; предлагаю вам проставить номера напротив названия каждого цвета, например, желтый - 1, красный - 2, синий - 3, белый - 4, зеленый - 5. 

              (Желающие зрители заполняют билеты лото. Ведущий достает 
                из кармана небольшой мешок из ткани.)

Сейчас мы достанем их этого мешка разноцветные карточки, если они совпадут с номерами вашей карточки, вы получаете приз.

              (Ведущий проводит розыгрыш «Разноцветного лото», зрители по 
                очереди достают из мешка разноцветные карточки. Если кто – то 
                угадывает, то его приглашают на сцену для получения приза.)

Победителю «Разноцветного лото» я хочу вручить вот этот воздушный шар.   
Если кто – то из вас думает, что приз для победителя «Разноцветного лото» слишком маленький и недорогой, то он просто ошибается.

              (Ведущий достает из кармана шарик, надувает его и вручает 
                счастливчику. Звучит мелодия песни «О шарах» на стихи 
                 Э. Ротенберга, ведущий поет.)
Кто - то когда - то придумал шары,
Как развлеченье для детворы.
Кто - то когда - то впервые надул,
Кто - то когда - то в них душу вдохнул.
Нет, без шаров не пройдет карнавал
И не украсится праздничный зал.
Шарики всех нас манят с давних пор,
В каждом из них есть полет и простор.
Припев. Эти шары всех нас в детство зовут,
              Мы предлагаем вам дивный маршрут.
              В светлое время дошкольной поры
              Взрослые люди, купите шары!
Я не строю воздушных замков и смело заявляю вам, что с этим воздушным шариком  можно здорово поиграть, он может поведать нам очень много интересного и поучительного. 

Вот вспомните, на каком виде транспорта ехали комарики в сказке Корнея Ивановича Чуковского «Тараканище»?

             (Ответ: «На воздушном шарике».)

Точно, «Ехали медведи на велосипеде, а за ними кот задом наперед, а за ним комарики на воздушном шарике…» 

              (Ведущий обращается к одному из участников программы, 
                первым правильно ответившим на вопрос.)

Прошу вас подойти ко мне и получить воздушный шар.

              (Игрок выходит к ведущему, получает шар, остается на сцене.)

Герои книг Жюль Верна и Николая Носова тоже совершили свои увлекательные путешествия на воздушном шаре. Кстати, как звали коротышку - изобретателя воздушного шара из Цветочного города?

              (Ответ: «Знайка».)

Верно, Знайка. 

             (Правильно ответивший зритель, выходит к ведущему, получает шар.)

А кто в Зеленом городе хвастался малышкам, что будто бы это он изобрел воздушный шар? 

              (Ответ: «Незнайка».)

Правильно, Незнайка.

(Еще один игрок выходит к ведущему и получает шарик.)

Я хочу напомнить вам стихи, которые написал поэт Цветик, пока поднимался 
над землей воздушный шар коротышек. 
       Огромный шар, надутый паром, поднялся в воздух он недаром.
       Наш коротышка хоть не птица, летать он все – таки годится.
       И все доступно уж, эхма! Теперь для нашего ума!

Нашим знатокам я предлагаю взявшись одной рукой за шар, изобразить полет на воздушном шаре. А вас, уважаемые зрители, я прошу по достоинству оценить выполнение этого задания.

              (Фрагмент песни из репертуара мистера Кредо «Я улетаю на 
                 большом воздушном шаре», игроки выполняют задание.)

Уважаемые зрители, только одному из этих трех игроков вы можете громко поаплодировать, по вашим аплодисментам мы определим победителя. 

              (Зрители с помощью аплодисментов определяют победителя, 
                которому вручается большой воздушный шар. Все игроки 
                 возвращаются на свои места.)

Когда вы изображали полет на воздушном шаре, я вспомнил еще одних известных воздухоплавателях. 

               (Демонстрируются фрагменты из  мультфильма «Винни Пух и 
                все – все - все»: полет Винни Пуха на шаре за медом, полет 
                Пятачка на шарике.)

Чем закончились эти полеты вы прекрасно знаете. Единственное, что я хотел бы узнать от вас - какой был любимый размер воздушного шарика у ослика Иа? 

              (Ответ – «размером с Пятачка».)

А вот еще был один случай, связанный в воздушными шарами. Его всем рассказал Даниил Хармс.


Несчастная кошка порезала лапу,
Сидит и ни шагу не может ступить.
Скорее, чтоб вылечить кошкину лапу,
Воздушные шарики надо купить.
И сразу столпился народ на дороге,
Шумит и кричит, и на кошку глядит. 
А кошка от части идет по дороге,
От части по воздуху плавно летит.

              (Читая последние две строки стихотворения, ведущий 
                подбрасывает шар одной рукой круглый шар.)

Интересно, а у вас получится, как у меня – читать стихи и одновременно подбрасывать воздушный шар. Это может попробовать тот из вас, кто последним, пока я считаю до трех, скажет мне, что можно сделать вот из этого длинного шарика.

              (Ведущий показывает длинный воздушный шар. Зрители отвечают:
                «Заячьи ушки, собачка, меч, чалма...» Победитель аукциона 
                получает шар и карточку с текстом. Игрок выполняет задание – 
                читает стихотворение и подбрасывает шар. Если у игрока не 
                получается, он делает вторую попытку.)

На день рожденья Кактусу 
Подарок подарили.
И поздравленья Кактусу
Любезно говорили:
- Примите, милый Кактус,
От нас сегодня в дар
Прекрасный - распрекрасный
Большой воздушный ... БАХ!!!

Я не понял, почему в стихотворении шар лопнул? 

              (Игрок отвечает.)

Все понятно.

              (Игрок уходит на свое место. Звучит мелодия песни 
                «Воздушный шар» композитора В. Рукавишникова на стихи 
                Ю. Богачева. Ведущий поет.)

Кто правил не знает воздушной игры,
И раз, и два, и пять.
Но хочет подбрасывать в небо шары,
И снова, и опять.
Здесь можно мизинцем, а можно плечом,
И раз, и два, и три.
А можно обычным домашним ключом -
Ты только посмотри.

Припев. Воздушный шар, воздушный шар,
              Зеленый, синий, красный, голубой.
              Воздушный шар, воздушный шар,
              Возьми меня, возьми меня с собой.

Кто хочет макушкой, кто носом сумел,
И три, и два, и раз.
Мы шарик бросаем, и шар полетел,
И вновь коснулся нас.
Я стукну ладошкой, я крикну: Ура!»
И раз, и два, и шесть,
Как здорово вышло, что эта игра
У нас сегодня есть.
Припев.

Давайте попробуем вместе бросать,
И три, и раз, и два.
И шарики будут над нами лететь,
И не нужны слова.
Коленом, и даже спиною, друзья,
И раз, и два, и семь,
Но только булавкою шарик нельзя,
Он лопнет насовсем.
Припев. 

              (Ведущий показывает всем воздушный шар, на котором 
                маркером написано – «ШАРИК».)

В следующем воздушном игровом эксперименте я предлагаю участвовать взрослым, прошу вспомнить знаменитых тезок этого предмета. Я имею в виду собак, которых звали Шариком. 


              (Зрители называют: «Шарик из Простоквашино», «Шарик из 
                кинофильма «Четыре танкиста и собака», Шариков из 
                «Собачьего сердца» и т.д. Назвавшие тезок шарика, выходят 
                к ведущему,  получают небольшие шары.)

Попробуйте одной рукой как можно дальше толкнуть шарик. 

              (Звучит инструментальная мелодия, проходит игра.)

Прошу победителя остаться на сцене, остальных приглашаю вернуться на свои места. 

              (Победитель остается на сцене, остальные уходят.)

Уважаемый победитель, сейчас я прошу вас трижды подбросить шар, чтобы он трижды упал на пол. А в это время мы выберем следующих игроков. Ими станут те ребята, которые сумеют из букв слова «Шарик» составить новые слова, причем буквы могут повторяться. Не забывайте, как только в третий раз шар коснется пола, отбор участников заканчивается. Вперед, друзья, за дело!

                 (Победитель подбрасывает шар, ведущий отбирает участников
                 для следующей игры. Ребята предлагают свои варианты: 
                 Шар, рак, икра, Икар, ар, кирка, арка, кара, шик, кишка» и т.д.
                 Взрослый победитель возвращается на свое место в зале, 
                 а игроки выстраиваются в одну шеренгу, лицом к зрителям.)

Каждому из вас я вручаю шар. 

              (Ведущий вручает игрокам шары двух цветов.)

Пока мы все вместе будем считать от десяти до нуля, вы осторожно, спокойно надуваете шары. Затем по очереди будем запускать их. Запомните: будет оцениваться не размер шара, а красота его полета. Начинаем отсчет. 

                (Зрители  считают, игроки надувают шары, затем их запускают. 
                Победителям состязания вручаются призы. Вернее всего, что 
                юные зрители будут поднимать упавшие шарики.)

Сейчас, тех кто поймал запущенные шары, я прошу выйти ко мне. 

              ( Ребята выходят на сцену.)

Я догадываюсь, что вы самые проворные и хозяйственные участники нашей программы. Поэтому прошу вас помочь мне провести следующий воздушный эксперимент – разделившись на две команды, попытайтесь из шаров, которые находятся за моей спиной за одну минуту построить воздушный замок, вернее башню замка. Обратите внимание, что шарики, которые вы подобрали - двух цветов, поэтому вам легко будет разделиться на две команды. Слева от меня одна команда строит свою башню, а справа – другая. Чья башня получится выше, та команда и выиграла. 

              (Звучит инструментальная мелодия, проходит игра. Команде - 
                победительнице вручаются призы.)

Команду, занявшую второе место, я прошу остаться на сцене, а победителей
прошу занять свои почетные места в зале. 

              (Ведущий обращается к оставшимся на сцене ребятам.)

Друзья мои, не унывайте, у вас все еще впереди. Каждый возьмите по одному шарику, спуститесь в зрительный зал, там выберите себе помощника для следующей игры, зажмите шар между  головами и обратно возвращайтесь на сцену.

            (Звучит инструментальная мелодия, игроки выполняют задание.)

Прошу пары зажать воздушные шарики спинами, и не уронив, и не лопнув их, исполнить танцевальное попурри. 

            (Звучат мелодии «Танго», «Чунга – Чанга», «Рок – н –ролл», 
              ребята выполняют задание.)

Я думаю, что зрители по достоинству оценят ваше выступление своими аплодисментами.

              (Зрители аплодируют.)

А вернуться на свои места я прошу вас необычным способом – встаньте в колонну друг за другом, зажмите между собой воздушные шары и вот такой забавной сороконожкой совершите круг почета на сцене и двигайтесь в сторону зрительного зала.

              ( Звучит фрагмент песни «Сороконожка», ребята в ритме песни 
                 уходят в зрительный зал.) 

Шары, которые у вас в руках, оставьте себе в качестве приза. Только будьте осторожны, чтобы не попасть с ними в неприятность, как это произошло с одним из героев книги Юрия Алеши «Три толстяка».

              (Демонстрируется фрагмент фильма: полет продавца шаров и
                приземление его в торт.)

Думаю, что всем участникам нашей программы такое происшествие не грозит. Зато сейчас вас ожидает приятный сюрприз!

              (Звучит фрагмент песни М. Минкова «Да здравствует
                сюрприз!».Ведущий достает кольцо серпантина, если окажется 
                мало привязывает с нему еще несколько колечек. Хотя это 
                может быть и веревка.)

С помощью вот этого серпантина (веревки) я хочу разделить всех сидящих в зале зрителей на две большие команды.  

              (Ведущий передает зрителям первого ряда серпантин, они 
                передают его из рук в руки до последнего ряда и делят зал на 
                     две части.  На головы зрителей падают воздушные шары, если
                нет такой  возможности у организаторов программы,   тогда    
                ведущий бросает шары зрителям первого ряда. Вернее всего,  
                что в зале  будет оживление.)

Летят по небу шарики, летят они, летят,
Летят по небу шарики, блестят и шелестят.
Летят по небу шарики, а люди машут им.
Летят по небу шарики, а люди машут им. 

Внимание! Тот, кого в руках оказались шары, помашите ими над головой. Сейчас целую минуту будет звучать веселая мелодия, а вы за это время постарайтесь освободить территорию своей команды от всех воздушных шаров. 
(Звучит инструментальная мелодия. Проходит игра. В зале шум,
гам, веселье.) 


Вот видите, сколько радости, смеха, шума и веселья может принести обыкновенный воздушный шарик, которому была посвящена наша программа. Я надеюсь, что за этот час мы с вами подружились, и при следующей встрече я запросто смогу вам сказать: «Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, мои уважаемые друзья!»

    (Звучит мелодия песни «О шарах» на стихи Э. Ротенберга, ведущий поет.)

Кто – то когда – то придумал шары,
Как развлеченье для детворы.
Кто – то когда – то впервые надул,
Кто – то когда – то в них душу вдохнул
Вдруг этот шарик поднимет вас ввысь,
Сможете с Карлсоном сесть на карниз.
Вдруг этот шарик, как солнце взойдет,
Детскую радость на время вернет? 

Припев. Эти шары всех нас в детство зовут,
              Мы предлагаем вам дивный маршрут.
              В светлое время дошкольной поры
              Взрослые люди, купите шары!

Всего вам доброго, друзья!

----------


## Цинториончик

Сценарий игровой программы "Мой весёлый звонкий мяч" автор А. Зайцев

(Выходит ведущий программы. Он держит в руках мяч.)
ВЕДУЩИЙ. Здравствуйте, ребята. Что это такое, вы все хорошо знаете. 

(Ведущий бьет мячом об пол и читает стихи С. Маршака.) 

Мой веселый, звонкий мяч, 
Ты куда помчался вскачь?
Я тебя ладонью хлопал.
Ты скакал и звонко топал.
Ты 15 раз подряд
Прыгал в угол и назад.

(Ведущий бросает мяч зрителям.)

Тот, кто мячик мой поймает, громко свое имя называет.
(Проходит игра «Знакомство с мячом».)

А сейчас я подброшу мяч вверх, а вы все  громко назовите свои имена. 

(Ребята выполняют задание.)
Очень приятно. А меня зовут… (представляется)
Вот видите, мяч всех нас познакомил. Согласитесь, что с мячом лучше всего играть не одному, а сразу нескольким человекам. Напомните мне, пожалуйста, какие игры с мячом вы знаете?

(Ребята отвечают: «Футбол, баскетбол, волейбол, пионербол, гандбол, теннис, настольный теннис, хоккей с мячом, вышибалы…  Проходит аукцион «Игры с мячом».) 

А мне всегда нравилась игра «Я знаю пять имен». Вы ее знаете?

(Дети отвечают.)
Сейчас мы тем, кто ее знает - напомним, а кто не знает, того научим этой игре. Я буду бросать мяч вам по очереди и при этом мы вместе скажем фразу: «Я знаю пять имен девочек». Давайте попробуем.

(Ведущий с игроком разучивает слова.)

Теперь вы называете девичьи имена, а я их буду считать. 

(Бросает мяч игроку.)

ИГРОК. Света.

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Раз!

ИГРОК. Маша!

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Два!

ИГРОК. Катя!

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Три!

ИГРОК. Оля!

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Четыре!

ИГРОК. Нина!

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Пять! Продолжаем игру. Теперь мы будем называть мужские имена. 

(Игра продолжается. Ведущий по своему усмотрению предлагает 
любую тему - африканские животные, герои мультфильмов и т.п.)

А кто из вас может научить меня своей любимой игре с мячом, прямо на этой игровой площадке.

(Ребята показывают свои любимые игры.)



А еще в моем детстве ребята любили игру «Выбери деревья». Ведущий по очереди бросал игрокам мяч и при этом называл разные растения, если это названия деревьев, то игрок обязательно ловит мяч, а если это не дерево, 
то не ловит. Давайте с помощью мяча проверим, как вы разбираетесь в деревья?
ЯБЛОНЯ, ГРУША, МАЛИНА, МИМОЗА,
ЕЛЬ, САКСАУЛ, ОБЛЕПИХА, БЕРЕЗА.
ВИШНЯ И КЛЕН, БАОБАБ, МАНДАРИН,
КЕДР, ЧИНАРА, БАМБУК, АПЕЛЬСИН.
СЛИВА, ОСИНА, КАШТАН, 
КОФЕ, РЯБИНА, ПЛАТАН.
ДУБ, КИПАРИС, АЛЫЧА,
КЛУБНИКА, СОСНА, КАЛАНЧА.

Я предлагаю поаплодировать внимательным игрокам.

(Зрители аплодируют. Звучит мелодия песни «МЯЧ». Музыка 
И. Кропачева, стихи Ю. Богачева. Ведущий поет и бросает зрителям 
надувные мячи.)

У меня огромный мяч, он всегда несется вскачь.
Но гораздо интересней про него исполнить песню,
А потом поддать ногой – ой – ой!

У меня прекрасный мяч, и не нужен мне калач.
Ни ватрушка, ни печенье, ни клубничное варенье,
Мячик мой всегда со мной – ой – ой!

У меня веселый мяч и поэтому не плачь,
Даже если ветер дунет, распускать не стоит нюни,
Мячик сам придет домой -  ой- ой!

У меня волшебный мяч, только ты его не прячь,
Чтобы жадин было мало – стукни мячик, чем попало,
Пусть летит он мне в живот – вот – вот – вот!

А вы знаете, какая игра с мячом самая популярная на нашей планете?

(Ответы зрителей.)

Это футбол! 

(Звучит мелодия песни о футболе, подобранная по усмотрению 
ведущего.)

Я думаю, мальчишки знают, что такое – пенальти. Интересно, кто из вас сможет точно попасть в ворота? 

(Если несколько желающих, то ведущий предлагает следующее.)

Пенальти может пробить тот из вас, кто подряд назовет три футбольных термина.

(Игроки называют термины.)

Мяч у нас есть, игроки готовы, остается установить ворота. 

(Обращается к зрителям.)

Я прошу двоих участников нашей программы встать лицом ко мне, положить  руки на плечи друг другу, чтобы получились «ворота». 

(Ребята выполняют задание.)

Теперь все готово, чтобы пробить пенальти. 

(Проходит игра. Фоном звучит инструментальная мелодия, 
подобранная по усмотрению ведущего. Ведущий показывает всем 
мяч.)

Этот мяч получит тот из вас, кто больше всех набьет его ногой, головой или коленом, не уронив на землю. 

(Проходит игра «Набивание мяча».)
Думаю, что  девочки, знают игру с мячом, в которой очень важен высокий рост. Да, это баскетбол! А что такое «дриблинг» в баскетболе вы знаете?

(Ответы.)

Кто сумеет показать мне это упражнение?

(Желающие показывают.)
А кто знает, что такое «рикошет»?

(Ответы.)

Предлагаю бросить мяч так, чтобы он отскочил от пола рикошетом и попал в мою корзину. 

(Ведущий показывает всем «корзину», сделанную из дуршлага. 
Если несколько желающих, то ведущий предлагает следующее.)

Бросок может сделать тот из вас, кто назовет три разновидности мячей. Например, теннисный мяч, гандбольный и пляжный.

(Игроки называют разновидности мячей и бросают по очереди 
мяч в «корзину». Фоном звучит инструментальная мелодия, 
подобранная по усмотрению ведущего.)

Наши снайперы достойны аплодисментов.

(Зрители аплодируют.)

Мячи мы можем видеть не только на полях спортивных сражений, но и под куполом цирка. Кто ими здорово манипулирует на арене цирка? 

(Ответ.)

Точно, жонглеры. Мастера этого жанра могут жонглировать семью мячами. Мы попробуем пока только одним.

(Ведущий бросает одному из зрителей мяч.)

Попробуйте перебросить этот мяч из одной руки в другую.

(Игрок пробует. Ведущий бросает ему второй мяч.)

А теперь попытайтесь подбрасывать и ловить два мяча.

(Ведущий показывает, как это нужно делать. Если ведущий  
умеет, то жонглирует тремя мячами. Фоном звучит 
инструментальная мелодия, подобранная по усмотрению 
ведущего.)

Сейчас мы попробуем с нашим «жонглером», которого зовут… (игрок называет свое имя) вместе жонглировать.

(Ведущий и игрок становятся рядом и пытаются жонглировать.)

Еще немного терпения и у вас все получится. Остается сказать, что без ваших аплодисментов я не отпущу… (называет имя игрока) на свое место.

(Зрители аплодируют.)

Спасибо. 

(Игрок возвращается на свое место.)

Не только сила, ловкость и сноровка нужны в играх с мячом. Есть игры, где необходима и сообразительность. Одна из таких игр называется «Пятнашка».

(Ведущий показывает зрителям веревку, на которую нанизаны 15 
небольших мячей.)

Сейчас я брошу вам мяч, тот, кому он попадет в руки – выходит ко мне. 

(Ведущий бросает зрителям небольшой пляжный мяч. Поймавшие 
его, выходят к ведущему. Фоном звучит инструментальная 
мелодия, подобранная по усмотрению ведущего.Ведущий 
обращается к зрителям, которые выли к нему.)

Я прошу вас помочь мне натянуть эту веревку, чтобы все смогли сосчитать, сколько на ней мячей. 

(Двое помощников натягивают веревку.)

Сосчитав мячи, вы понимаете, почему игра называется «Пятнашка». На этой веревке – 15 мячей. И в третий раз я брошу жребий, чтобы выбрать среди вас еще одного игрока.

(Ведущий бросает зрителям мяч. Поймавший его, выходит к 
ведущему.)

А теперь я расскажу вам суть игры. По очереди с игроком, которого зовут… (игрок называет свое имя) мы будем передвигать эти мячи. За один раз каждый из нас имеет право передвинуть максимально три мяча. Можно – один, два или три мяча. Тот, кому остается 15 мяч, тот проиграл. Вам все понятно? Тогда, начинаем игру!

(Проходит игра «Пятнашка». Проигравший меняется местами с 
держащим веревку. Игра продолжается со следующим игроком.)

Конечно же, я вручаю победителю игры - мяч.

(Ведущий награждает победителя.)

А всем вам, уважаемые участники нашего программы «Мой веселый, звонкий мяч», я желаю удач и побед на спортивных площадках нашего города.  

(Звучит инструментальная мелодия, подобранная по усмотрению 
ведущего. Ведущий уходит с игровой площадки.)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Девочки, мальчики здесь книга "Багаж организатора", думаю можно много подчерпнуть для работы летних площадок. Удачи! http://files.mail.ru/2FFP8X И еще книга "Вожатская мастерская": http://files.mail.ru/QBH4BR

----------


## Таня Л

Я не тормоз, я - медленный газ:biggrin:kuku Разбираюсь в "залежах" папок и файлов. Нашла электронный вариант книги Г. Григорьевой игровых программ для детей. Вот ссылка, надеюсь пригодится kuku
http://files.mail.ru/00H9PY

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Спасибо! Классный материал. :Ok:

----------


## Фуксия

Привет всем! Девчата вы делитесь сценариями и прочим... А есть у кого специально составленная программа по ЛОЛ для ДК, а то в инете много для образовательных учреждений, а для нас нема. За советы уже благодарю! :flower:

----------


## Натник

> по ЛОЛ для ДК


 ой, а это что?! или как?:biggrin:

----------


## dinadinina

Народ , завидуйте - я отбыла свой срок - 21 день. Зарекаюсь, больше я в лагеря ни ногой. За смену меня проверили все кому не лень: СЭС, от. образования, прокуратура, пожарники, энергонадзор, дет. поликлиника, МЧС. Кроме этого мы успели выполнить программу , организовать и провести все мероприятия. Мой лагерь - лучший. Ура, ура, ура ... Все.

----------


## Фуксия

Вот такое мероприятие мы проводим. Только вот с музыкальным оформлением беда-не могу нигде найти...
Чудаки, или праздник продолжается.
Музыкально–развлекательная программа для младшего и среднего школьного возраста.
Диктор – (говорит в нос, его слова можно дать в записи). 
Внимание! Уважаемые зрители! Вы пришли на встречу с чудаками, поэтому просим ничему не удивляться, а на простые привычные вещи посмотреть необычно…(Раздается театральный звонок.)
    Почему только один звонок? В театре до начала представления дают три звонка. А чем мы не театр? Давайте же сами отыщем в зале три звонка! Ищем и нажимаем на  кнопки. (Дети начинают осматривать кресла.)
 Ну что вы ищете? Нажмите на свой нос, это прекрасная кнопка!
(Звенят звонки, на авансцену выбегают Чудаки своих же звонков, и при этом удивляются.)
1-й Чудак – Что случилось?
2-й Чудак – Что случилось?
1-й – Почему столько много звонков?
2-й – Наверное, представление отменяется?
1-й – Вот чудак! Ведь представление зависит от тебя.
2-й – Сам чудак! Оно зависит не только от меня, но и от тебя.
1-й – Да?
2-й – Да! И от звукооператора, посмотрите, вон он в окошке, и конечно от зрителей, 
          Посмотри, вон они…
1-й – В каком окошке?
2-й – Да вот же перед тобой – «в лукошке»!
1-й – Ой! Тогда давайте помашем все друг другу ручкой. Привет! Привет! Привет!
2-й – Тоже мне телепузик нашелся!
1-й – Я не телепузик, я такой же диджей как и ты – ведущий музыкально – развле-
          кательной программы. Привет! Привет! 
(Занимая различные мизансцены, машет рукой, а ему отвечают из зала.)
Ну что, хорошо я их раскрепостил?
2-й – Ты их уже так раскрепостил, что они и слушать меня не будут, да уже тем более
          мою лекцию… «О пользе смеха».
1-й  - Будут! Я же тебе помогу!
2-й – Ты?
(1й Чудак пугает друга звонком-клаксоном. Затем успокаивает его песенкой: «Рецепт хорошего настроения».)

Если стало почему-то                                  Очень грустно вдруг кому-то                     И не знаешь, как же быть                           Чтоб его развеселить.…
Ты возьми стакан смешинок,
Громкий хохот из корзинок,
Рассыпного смеха ложку                                И хихиканья немножко.
Их веселкой размешай,                               В тонкий юмор раскатай,                            Обваляй все в прибаутках,                         Запекай в горячих шутках. 
Кто попробует кусочек
Непременно захохочет.
Кто попробует кусочек
Непременно захохочет.

(1-й Чудак попробовал, смеется, а второй жует.)
2-й – Ты чего смеешься?
1-й – Смешинка в рот попала. (Закашлялся.)
2-й – Я тебя просил помочь мне прочитать лекцию, а ты тут с песенкой. Она должна была звучать после лекции «О пользе смеха».
1-й – Ну ладно, после что-нибудь придумаем. Начинай свою лекцию.
2-й – Ну, а ты мне поможешь?
1-й – (с хитринкой). А как же?!
(Пародия на лекцию. Оба чудака читают ее в комической манере.)
2-й – Здравствуйте, дамы и мадамы, други и подруги, графини и графины…
1-й – Оказывается, как совсем недавно стало доказано учеными, улыбка повышает гемоглобин…
2-й – Что?
1-й – Гемоглобин! Мы вообще точно не знаем, что это такое… Но раз он повышается, значит ему хорошо!
2-й – Кому?
1-й – Гемоглобину! Нам – пустяк, улыбнулся – и все, а ему приятно. Он на повышение идет.
2-й – Кто?
1-й – Кто, ребята? (Дети отвечают: Гемоглобин.) Вот!
2-й – Кстати, улыбка снижает давление, сохраняет талию и препятствует облысению.
1-й – Значит, если мы не будем смеяться, то не сможем сохранить талию и наступит полное облысение? (Смеется)
2-й – Чего смеешься?
1-й – На всякий случай, чтобы не облысеть! А если серьезно, медики утверждают, что улыбка продлевает жизнь.
2-й – А раз так, то каждый из нас сегодня в состоянии стать долгожителем.
1-й – Давайте веселиться! Но еще лучше дарить радость другим!
2-й – Вы слышали о мешочках смеха?! Их даже…
1-й – Их даже продают для шутки, для сюрприза.
2-й – Да! Записывают в музыкальной студии смех и дарят его…
1-й – Вот чудак! Его не дарят, а продают.
2-й – Сам чудак! Это мешок продают, а смех – дарят! Ребята, мы приглашаем вас в нашу музыкальную студию звукозаписи. Запишем чей-нибудь смех веселый, задорный, заразительный.
1-й – Заразительный?
2-й – Заразительный. И выпустим наш самый фирменный мешочек смеха. Пойдем?
1-й – Нет, нет, нет, не мешочек, а Мешок Смешок.
2-й – Ты не слишком жадничаешь?
1-й – Нет! Посмотри, сколько здесь ребят, которые не прочь похихикать, да?
2-й – А сколько здесь ребят, которые любят показывать смешные рожицы, да?
1-й – А давай проверим.
Игра «Фоторамка»
(Фонограмма музыки. Открывается занавес, на сцене предметы, которые обычно бывают в студии звукозаписи.)
2-й – Смотри, что здесь лежит, что здесь висит, что здесь болтается…
1-й – И не кусается. Гав! , а только мешается!
2-й – Это то, что указывает дорогу в музыкальную студию, ну, как в сказке, понимаете? Потянешь за веревочку, ой, потянешь за пленочку и…
1-й - …и запищит котеночек – Мяу!
2-й – Нет, потянешь за пленку и –
1-й – И съешь шоколадку «Аленку»
2-й – Да нет, нет. Я серьезно! Потянешь за пленку вот эту и – попадешь в фо –
1-й – Фо –
2-й – Но –
1-й – Но –
2-й – Те –
1-й – Те –
2-й – Ку –
1-й – Ку – ку!
2-й – В фонотеку! Это такой отдел музыкальной студии, где хранятся фонограммы всех праздников, которые проходили на этой сцене. Там очень много музыки, забавных песен в исполнении театральных героев. Вот мы все с ними и повеселимся и похихикаем и насобираем смешинок полный Мешок Смешок. (Забирают мешок)
(Чудаки танцуют, напевая песенку «Фонотека».)

Есть на свете фонотека – музыки библиотека.
Много там различных звуков, и по-разному зовут их.
Есть шумелки, есть сопелки, веселинки и гуделки.
Есть известные хиты, все, что не попросишь ты.
Есть еще для них домишки, пленки, диски, словно книжки.
Есть еще такое там… Не поверите глазам…
(Чудаки ожидают, что откроется супер – занавес и держат восторг открытия до комизма, но он не открывается. Тогда они дергают за пленку, но она отрывается.
Стучатся в занавес как в железную дверь, фонограмма повторяет стук три раза.)
1-й – Ой! Такой красивый занавес, а как будто железная дверь.
2-й – Чему удивляться?! В музыкальной студии звукозаписи всегда железная дверь, чтобы громкой музыкой не беспокоить тех, кто не хочет ее слушать.
1-й – Но мы-то хотим! Ты что забыл? Мы хотим выпустить наш фирменный диск, то есть альбом, ой, то есть Мешок Смешок.
2-й – Ты что на меня кричишь? Кто последний уходил из фонотеки, ты?
1-й – Я!
2-й – Ты ее закрывал?
1-й – Нет!
2-й – А кто ее закрыл?
1-й – Не знаю!
2-й – А ключ у тебя есть?
1-й – Такой же как и у тебя. Надо сказать: открываем фонотеку мы для вас, чтобы вместе веселиться в этот час!
2-й – Вот и говори!
1-й – Я уже сказал!
2-й – Громче надо, громче, не слышно за глухой дверью. Эй, там, друг в окошке, включи громче микрофон, мы вместе со всеми ребятами громко и весело скажем: открываем фонотеку мы для вас, чтобы вместе веселиться в этот час!
(Говорят вместе со зрителями.
Открывается со скрипом фонотека, а там дым, развал, пленки запутанные висят в беспорядке и диски летают! Фон – фонограмма скрипа.)
1-й – Что здесь происходит?
2-й – Здесь ничего не происходит!
1-й – Вот именно ничего! А надо бы!
2-й – Вот! Дорога в фонотеку привела! Эта пленка от кассеты. Негодна.
1-й – Кто ее помял, испортил, пожевал, размагнитил, размотал и разбросал. Кто?
Тоска Зеленая – Это я – Тоска Зеленая! А вы кто?
2-й – Мы – Чудаки, которые смешат народ и ходят задом наперед!
1-й – Мы – диджеи и для веселья мы ничего не пожалеем.
Т.З. – Хм! Диджеи – они всегда чудаки. «Для веселья мы ничего не пожалеем»… А чего тут жалеть! Я уже все, все, что только можно испортила!
(Начинает петь свою песню размахивая дирижерской палочкой, одновременно пленкой закручивая Чудаков.)
Тоска Зеленая погубит смех, слеза соленая потечет у всех.
Не люблю я смеха, разных игр, веселье,
Где Тоска Зеленая – скука там, безделье.
Перестань смеяться, тишина, ни звука.
Раз сюда явилась я – Тоска, я – Скука.
Я давно уже жду поры, чтоб мальчишки и девчонки оказались без игры.
Пусть же больше не играют, только плачут и вздыхают.
(Чудаки плачут и рыдают, Тоска исчезает.)
1-й – Чего ты плачешь?
2-й – Не знаю!
1-й – А ты чего плачешь?
2-й – Не знаю!
1-й – Вот чудак! Хи-хи!
2-й – Сам чудак! Хи, тсс! Тихо, не шуми, а то Тоску разбудишь!
1-й – (кричит) Да кто она такая?
2-й – Ты что не понял? Это Тоска Зеленая, ходит здесь, дирижирует, тоску нагоняет.
1-й – Давай эту тоску разгоним, то есть выгоним.
2-й – Вот чудак! Мы же связаны.
1-й – Сам чудак! Ребят попросим…
2-й – Развяжите нас, пожалуйста, только тихо.
(Дети развязывают Чудаков.)
Чудаки вместе – Спасибо за помощь!
2-й – Какие вы хорошие, ребята! Но если вы заразитесь тоской, то бедные мальчишки, разорвут все книжки!
1-й – От чего?
2-й – От нечего делать!
1-й – А бедные девчонки, прячась за оградой, измажут нос и щеки маминой помадой.
1-й – Ой, мамочка!
2-й – Начнут вздыхать все дети: как скучно жить на белом свете!
1-й – А еще исчезнут звуки, и померкнут краски. От Тоски Зеленой убегут все сказки!
Чудаки вместе – Вы этого хотите?
Дети отвечают: нет!
2-й – Тогда давайте вместе подумаем, как от нее избавиться! Мозговая атака! Думаем и предлагаем! Кто придумал, поднимай руку. Как избавиться от тоски? 
(Слушает предложения ребят.)
Так, можно так, можно так… Отличное предложение! Составим план действий. Первое: поднимем настроение. Второе: споем веселую песенку. Третье: наведем порядок. Четвертое: устроим веселую дискотеку, и тогда посмотрим, кто кого!
1-й – С чего начнем?
2-й – Поднимем настроение. Значит, приведем себя в боевую готовность! Ведь главное оружие против тоски – смех!
1-й – Да, но смех без причины – это признак дурачины!
2-й – Как это, без причины?..Тоска очень даже уважительная причина, чтобы с ней бороться любыми смешными способами. Некоторым только пальчик покажешь, а они уже «ги-ги-ги!».
1-й – (смеется) – Не верю!
2-й – А ты попробуй отыскать самого смешливого зрителя. (обращается к детям).
Покажите все друг другу пальчик. Да не на руке, а на ноге! (Показывает ногу в носках с пальчиками.)
1-й – Ой, нет-нет-нет, не надо, шнуровать долго, лучше попробуем щекотку. (Обращается к детям). Попробуем все пощекотать друг друга. Все-все попробуйте, только в меру, а то от смеха бывает и штанишки промокают. И на последнем выдохе надо сказать «хи-хи» и рассыпаться горошком. (Показывает, пробует с ребятами.)
2-й – Я что-то не заметил твоего горошка.
1-й – А ты попробуй сам, вместе с ребятами. (В момент смеха посыпает друга горохом)
2-й – Ой, что это? Что это? Горошек!
1-й – Теперь заметил?
2-й – Я заметил, а ты собирай! Предлагаю мой способ: платочек!
1-й – И что же здесь смешного? Платком обычно слезы вытирают.
2-й – Я подкидываю платочек вверх, и пока он летит, нужно, как можно чаще, говорить хи-хи-хи или хо-хо-хо или хе-хе-хе, кому что нравится. А ты выбирай самую веселую смешинку и лови в мешок, понял?
1-й – Понял!
(2-й Чудак кидает платок, 1-й – собирает сачком смешинки в мешок.
В глубине сцены появляется тень Тоски Зеленой, раздается ее голос.)
Т. З. – Что здесь происходит?
2-й – Тоска Зеленая уходит! Ребята, внимание!
(Снова подкидывает платочек. Все смеются. Но Тоска Зеленая выходит на сцену.)
Т. З. – Я никуда не ухожу и уходить не собираюсь.
           Пусть будет грустный день, ведь грустью я питаюсь.
1-й – Смотрите, от нашего смеха она уменьшилась и даже на человека стала похожа.
(Тоска Зеленая поет песню «Грустный день».)
Тоска – все валится из рук.
И все не так, как надо,
И сердце ничему не радо. Тоска!
День сегодня очень, очень грустный!
Начался он тоже с огорченья.
Утонула ложка в банке
Земляничного варенья.
   Вскоре новые ботинки,
   Те, что славно так скрипели,
   Вымокли в глубокой луже
   И бормочут еле-еле.
Вечером, в постели лежа,
 Глядя из-под одеяла
В небе звездочку увидела, 
А она тот час упала, тоска!
2-й – (дразнится) – Тоска, Тоска!
1-й – Ты что, плачешь?
2-й – Да нет, что ты!
1-й – Ну, тогда объясни всем и Тоске, что день сегодня вовсе не грустный, а веселый, чудесный! А хочешь услышать веселую песенку.
2-й – Хочу!
Песня «Желтый страусенок»
1-й – (идет, поет куплет песни «Какой чудесный день»)
Т. З. – Ты что там, шепчешь, зеленый?
2-й – Кто я – зеленый? Ну знаете, это высшая степень недоразумения! Я – шепчу!.. Я вам покажу – шепчу! А ну, ребята, вместе со мной и громко
       Какой чудесный день, какой чудесный пень,
       Какой чудесный я и все мои друзья!
Т. З. – Ты что кричишь, зеленый?
2-й – А, услышала! День сегодня чудесный, веселый!
Т. З. – День сегодня очень грустный.
2-й – Подожди, подожди, а какого цвета этот шарик?
Т. З. – Зеленый?
2-й – А этот?
Т. З. – Зеленый.
1-й – А солнце какое?
Т. З. – Зеленое и кислое.
2-й – А небо какое? 
 Т. З. – Зеленое и кислое.
Чудаки вместе – Во дает!
Т. З. – В кислом небе кислое облако повисло. И спешат несчастные кислые прохожие.
           И едят ужасное кислое мороженое. Даже сахар кислый, скисло все варенье,
           Потому что кислое было настроение.
1-й – А-а-а! Мне уже надоела ее хандра! Ходит здесь, пыль в глаза пускает и своей дирижерской палочкой паутину развешивает. Что там у нас по плану?
2-й – Третье: наведем порядок.
1-й – Давно пора, но как? Она здесь расхаживает!
2-й – Делаем отвлекающий маневр! (шепотом). Временно я с ребятами как бы принимаю ее сторону, а ты со своими помощниками разгребай завалы фонотеки.
(Выносит большую коробку). Итак, мы вручаем главный приз – за каприз! 
(в сторону) Тоска… Просим всех детей озвучить наше стихотворение, так как перепутаны все фонограммы.
Т. З. – Не люблю я смеха, разных игр, веселья, но это соревнование мне по душе! Пусть все дети плачут, рыдают, вздыхают.
2-й – Мы вам это обещаем, дирижируйте!
(Тоска читает стихотворение, а дети озвучивают каприз.)
Мы вручаем главный приз за каприз.
Вася плакал три часа. Чудеса! Дети плачут.
- Катя топала ногами, Катя дрыгала руками, Катя бегала кругами,
  Билась в стенку головой. Ой-ей-ей! Дети изображают Катю.
Но Борис побил рекорд: он протопал и продрыгал,
И прохлопал, и прошмыгал, и прохрюкал целый год. Дети хрюкают.
- За такой каприз, за ваше старание, за победу в соревновании,
   Мы вручаем главный приз – тазик для рыдания и рупор для орания!
1-й – Я никогда не видел дирижерскую палочку в чехле.
(Выхватывает у Тоски дирижерскую палочку, резко снимает с нее чехол, и она превращается в яркую метелку.
Сцена освещается ярким светом, Тоска падает в таз и кричит в рупор: 
«Выключите этот яркий свет!»
Фонограмма веселой песенки. Чудаки метелкой чистят от пыли все предметы.)
2-й – Этот яркий свет появился потому, что стало чисто. Метелка и наши друзья навели порядок.
1-й – Пластинки, пленки, диски требуют бережного отношения, их даже пальцами трогать нельзя, только брать аккуратно за краешек!
Т. З. – Нет, я против этого. Где моя любимая паутина, где пыль?! Сейчас я вам устрою…
2-й – А мы тоже устроим. Устроим большую стирку. Вставайте, ребята, с мест. Начинаем стирать.
Танец «СТИРКА».
(После танца Тоска снова пытается запутать и развесить пленки.)
2-й – Вы что тут делаете? Вам пора уходить, у нас здесь чистота и порядок.
Т. З. – Нет, я не уйду! Сейчас вы будете плакать горькими слезами…
1-й – От смеха? Ведь к нам сейчас придут герои мультиков…
Т. З. – Какой тут смех!.. Я сорву вам праздник!.. (Уходит)
(Стук в дверь.)
2-й – Кто там?
1-й – Это герои мультфильмов.
(Звучат песенные отрывки из мультфильмов. Дети отгадывают песни и поют. Последней должна быть песня из мультфильма «Про Львенка и Черепаху»
Чудаки организовывают со зрителями видеоклип.)
2-й – В песенке из этого мультика есть строка: «Я на солнышке лежу…». Помните? Быстрее, быстрее, ты будешь – Солнышко, а ты – Львенок, а вы будете загорать и зонтики держать от яркого солнышка, чтобы не сгореть.
1-й – Включайте фонограмму.
Звукооператор – Не могу. Тоска все перепутала.
2-й – Что же делать? Что же делать?!
1-й – Включайте любую, праздник продолжается!
2-й – Ребята, веселее, Черепашка, здравствуй!
(Звучит фонограмма «Погода в доме», Черепашка и дети показывают видеоклип «На пляже». Появляется Тоска.)
Т. З. – Тоска Зеленая, а вы смеетесь! Клоунов вам подавай… Сейчас вы все тут покувыркаетесь. Уходит.
Стук в дверь.
2-й – Кто там?
1-й – Клоун Рыжик из цирка!
2-й – Так-так-так, сооружаем манеж. Вы все будете дрессированными собачками.
1-й – Включайте, пожалуйста, фонограмму «Собачий вальс»
Звукооператор – Не могу. Тоска пленку испортила.
2-й – Что же делать? Что же делать?
1-й – Включай любую, праздник продолжается.
2-й – Ребята, повторяйте все движения за мной, веселее. Здравствуй, Рыжик.
(Звучит фонограмма «Мы бедные овечки». Рыжик и дети показывают видеоклип «Цирк». Появляется Тоска.)
Т. З. – Я против хорошей погоды в доме, я против послушания. Сейчас я вам устрою тридевятое царство. Вы будете дрожать от страха. (Уходит.)
2-й – Так-так-так, тридевятое царство, Кощей придет и кого-нибудь заберет. Тебе страшно?
1-й – Нет, а тебе? (Обращается к детям). А вам?
2-й – Давайте мы этому Кощею косточки растрясем, то есть весело попрыгаем, потанцуем… (Чудаки организуют детей). Вы – деревья, лес, значит будем танцевать вот так: а ты – Василиса Прекрасная.
(Фонограмма зажигательной дискотечной музыки. Появляется Кощей, хочет всех напугать, но дети вовлекают его в танец. В конце танца Кощей обессилел. Вбегает Тоска.)
Т. З. – Что здесь происходит? Разве вы не боитесь Кощея?
(Дети отвечают – нет, Кощей убегает.)
Т. З. – Что это? Что это было?
1-й – Это была веселая дискотека…
2-й – Это был последний пункт нашего плана!
Т. З. – Я не сдаюсь… Еще осталась моя песенка.
(Фонограмма песни Тоски в ускоренном темпе. Тоска пытается всех загипнотизировать своей песенкой, диджеи увеличивают на фонограмме скорость песенки, и Тоска, закружившись, падает. Чудаки и все дети смеются.)
Т. З. – Почему все смеются?
1-й – Потому что смешинка в рот попала.
2-й – Потому что с нами веселые друзья!
1-й – Потому что какого цвета этот шарик?
Т. З. – (с удивлением) – Желтого.
2-й – А этот?
(Показывает красный, синий, зеленый шарики. Тоска называет правильный ответ.)
1-й – Смотрите какой Мешок Смешок получился!
2-й – А давайте его подарим Тоске, пусть она не тоскует.
Т. З. – Спасибо! Мне никто и никогда не дарил подарков.
(Фонограмма «Рецепт хорошего настроения». Песню исполняют оба Чудака, Тоска и все дети.)
Т. З. – Дорогие ребята, улыбайтесь почаще!
1-й – Пусть у вас всегда будет хорошее настроение. Пока, пока!
2-й – Пока, пока – тоже мне телепузик нашелся.
1-й – Я не телепузик, я такой же диджей как и ты, прощаюсь со зрителями.
Чудаки – Пока, пока, пока!
(Звучит веселая музыка.)

----------


## Фуксия

> ой, а это что?! или как?:biggrin:


 Ну вот начало этой программы, продолжение дорабатываю... Мы каждый год на летнюю смену составляем программу по которой будем работать.



Коркинский ДК






Программа  летнего оздоровительного лагеря
художественно-эстетического направления с дневным
пребыванием детей « Ритм»
«Романтики, искатели,                                  творители, мечтатели».






«Лето – 2010»



Пояснительная записка.

      	Детский оздоровительный  лагерь – это, прежде всего отдых ребёнка после напряжённого учебного года, общение со сверстниками, оздоровление, а также развитие и  реализация творческих способностей.
     	Ежегодно для детей проводится оздоровительная смена в летнем оздоровительный лагере дневного пребывания, который функционирует на базе Коркинского Дома Культуры.     
	В нем отдыхают дети младшего и среднего возраста. Главная задача оздоровительного лагеря – организация полноценного и гармоничного отдыха детей.
     	 Главная задача  организатора - сделать этот отдых интересным, занимательным, увлечь детей своими идеями, создать условия для инициативы и самостоятельности. В общем, превратить летние каникулы в яркий, полезный и умный праздник.  
	Обязательным является вовлечение в лагерь трудных детей, детей – сирот, ребят из многодетных  и малообеспеченных семей. 
 	 Над реализацией программы летнего оздоровительного лагеря с дневным пребыванием работает  коллектив ДК совместно с  работниками  учреждений микросоциума.    
    	Детям предоставлена свобода в определении содержания их отдыха. Пребывание здесь для каждого ребенка – время получения новых знаний, приобретения навыков и жизненного опыта. Это возможно благодаря продуманной организованной системе планирования лагерной смены.


Паспорт программы.
Основания для разработки программы	
- Закон РФ “Об образовании”
- Конвенция о правах ребенка
- Положение о районном конкурсе программ «Лето это маленькая жизнь»
Заказчик программы	Управление культуры 
Цель программы	Организация отдыха и оздоровления детей в летний период
Основные  задачи программы	- Развитие творческих способностей;
- Воспитание культуры поведения;
- Формирование у ребят навыков общения и толерантности;
- Привитие навыков здорового образа жизни.
Ожидаемые результаты реализации Программы	- Внедрение эффективных форм организации отдыха, оздоровления и занятости детей в летний период;
- Развитие творческих способностей детей;
- Снижение темпа роста негативных социальных явлений среди детей;
- Укрепление дружбы и сотрудничества между детьми разных возрастов и национальностей;
- Создание благоприятных условий для оздоровления детей через сотрудничество с учреждениями микросоциума.
Система организации контроля над исполнением программы	Контроль над исполнением программы осуществляется директором  и работниками ДК.

----------


## Фуксия

Чудаки, или праздник продолжается.
Музыкально–развлекательная программа для младшего и среднего школьного возраста.
Вот, фото с этого мероприятия, можно посмотреть как оформить.

----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Огромное спасибо за материал! :Ok:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Ребята, всем привет! У меня к вам такой вопрос, дублирую свою просьбу из раздела ведущих свадеб: Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за обряд: когда молодых провожают до места их брачной ночи (дом, гостиница и т.д.) ряженые, при этом угощая вином и закуской всех встречающихся на пути. Как называется это действо и где можно поискать о нем информацию?



Олечка вот это да я впервые о таком слышу, но интересно, сама бы почитала!!!


Ребята а я опять горю и почему в сутках 24 часа сегодня сделали заказ на закрытие летнего лагеря дискотечно-развлекательную программу на 2 часа дети от 7до 17 лет. может кто-то делал нечто подобное, провести надо уже в четверг, а в пятницу у меня ещё фестиваль трудовых бригад "Трудовое лето 2010" - катастрофа.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Цинториончик*,

 Где-то, когда-то скачала архив со сценариями.  Там был вот такой.  Надя, может быть отсюда что-нибудь пригодится?

                        ЗАКРЫТИЕ 1 СМЕНЫ 1997.

 ф-ма: детские песни
       Рассадка
 ф-ма: спокойная фоновая музыка
 Голос за кадром: Теплеет на душе, когда
                  Я возвращаюсь вновь сюда,
                  Моя страна - кусочек детства.
                  Теплом сердец озарена
                  "Орленок" - светлая страна.
                  И никуда мне от тебя не деться.
                  Твой ритм и боевой задор,
                  И задушевный разговор
                  Мне помогают жить и улыбаться,
                  А твой беспечный детский смех
                  Звучит всегда, звучит для всех.
                  И пусть порою трудно расставаться,
                  Кто здесь однажды побывал,
                  Себя в потемках отыскал,
                  Познал любовь, поверил в чудо,
                  Кто ночью в отсветах костров
                  Пел песни, не стесняясь слов,
                  Всегда с тобой сквозь дни и годы будет.
 ф-ма: фанфары
 ВЫХОД ВЕДУЩИХ
 Вед.1: Добрый   день,   мальчишки   и   девченки   детского    лагеря
        "Стремительный"!
        Добрый день, гости и сотрудники лагеря!
        Добрый день, вожатский отряд "Юность"!
 Вед.2: Сегодня мы собрались в этом уютном зале,  чтобы подвести итоги
        прошедшей смены.
 Вед.1: 1ю  смену  1997  года  "Лидер".Смена  эта  удалась   благодаря
        совместной деятельности взрослых и ребят,  тех ребят,  которые
        принимали активное   участие   в   работе   детских    органов
        амоуправления - Советов лагеря.


 Вед.2: А чем они занимались в течение смены, они нам расскажут сами.
        И мы приглашаем на эту сцену Совет Хозяев.
                          ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ СОВЕТА ХОЗЯЕВ.
 Вед.1: Конкурс зарядок,  спартакиада...  Вы уже наверняка догадались,
        что сейчас на эту сцену выйдет Совет Физоргов.
                          ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ СОВЕТА ФИЗОРГОВ.
 Вед.2: Мы все приехали в "Орленок" со своей делегацией.Итак  -  Совет
        Делегаций - встречайте!
                          ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ СОВЕТА ДЕЛЕГАЦИЙ.
 Вед.1: Наша  смена  называется  "Лидер".И  одним из важнейших органов
        самоуправления был        Совет        "Лидер"-классов.Давайте
        поприветствуем их на этой сцене!
                          ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ СОВЕТА ЛК
 Вед.2: А руководил работой всех этих Советов Совет Доверия.
 Вед.1: Так это же мы!
        Морозов Павел
        Королев Михаил
        Тюрина Светлана
        Волкова Кристина
        Гомзина Эльвира
        Дедюкина Настя
        Кудрявцева Анна и
                   Ксюша.
 Вед.2: Сегодня  Совет  Доверия  проводит  для вас прощальную Вечернюю
        Зорьку.
                         ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ ПАВЛА МОРОЗОВА.

 Вед.1: В течении всей смены  отряды  принимали  участие  в  различных
        смотрах, конкурсах,  дружинных  делах и в знак успеха получали
        медали на   наградную   отрядную    ленту.Командиры    отрядов
        приглашаются на церемонию награждения!
 ф-ма: фанфары
                           ВРУЧЕНИЕ НАГРАДНЫХ ЛЕНТ
 Вед.1: Всю смену с нами рядом были наши любимые вожатые.А  сегодня  у
        вожатского отряда  "Юность"  праздник  -  День рождения!  И мы
        приглашаем вожатых на сцену. Встречайте!
 ф-ма: фанфары "Юности"
                     ВОЖАТСКИЙ ОТРЯД ПОЕТ ПЕСНЮ "ЮНОСТЬ".
 Вед.2: Отряды     приготовили    небольшие    подарки    для    своих
        вожатых.Представителям подарки вручить!
                              ВРУЧЕНИЕ ПОДАРКОВ.
 Вед.1: Вот и подошла к концу наша смена. Смена "Лидер".
        Дружина!Смирно!
        Государственный Флаг России опустить.
        Равнение на флаг!
 ф-ма: ГИМН
                                 СПУСК ФЛАГА.
 Вед.2: Дружина, вольно! 1ю смену 1997 года считать закрытой.
 ф-ма: фоновая спокойная музыка.
 Вед.1: Мы с тобой попрощаемся, чтоб когда-нибудь встретиться,
        Мы с тобой попрощаемся на развилках Земли.
        Мы сейчас улыбаемся, ведь Земля еще вертится.
        И когда-нибудь вспомним мы друг от друга вдали,
        Как костром догорающим солнце пряталось за море,
        Как друг другу сказали мы, что пора уходить.
        До свиданья товарищи! Не судите, товарищи!
        Мы хотим на прощание вам сюрприз подарить.
 ф-ма: "СЮРПРИЗ"
                     ТАНЕЦ "СЮРПРИЗ" КОЛЛЕКТИВА "ЭТУАЛЬ"
 ф-ма: фанфары
 ВЫХОД ВЕДУЩИХ ГАЛА-КОНЦЕРТА
 ЭЛЯ: Добрый вечер, дамы и господа!Леди энд джентельмены!
 МИША: Добрый  вечер,  дорогие  друзья!  Мы рады приветствовать вас на
        Гала-концерте, посвященном закрытию первой смены.
 ЭЛЯ: Лучший  артист  завоюет  приз  зрительских  симпатии.А им станет
        человек, заслуживший самые бурные аплодисменты зала.
 МИША: Мы  приехали  в  "Орленок"  из  разных уголков нашей необъятной
        страны и русские напевы всегда звучат в наших душах.
 ЭЛЯ: Русская  народная  песня  "Маков  цвет".  Ольга Разнер 5й отряд.
        Встречайте!
                              Песня "Маков цвет"
 МИША: Но  мы  обыкновенные  девченки  и  мальчишки  и   очень   любим
        современную музыку и танцы.Для вас танцуют:
                             Танец "Современный"
 ЭЛЯ: Миша, а ты откуда приехал?
 МИША: Из Кирова.
 ЭЛЯ: А я из Воонежа. А ты слышал когда-нибудь о городе Элиста?
 МИША: Это столица прекрасной Калмыкии?
 ЭЛЯ: ДА.
 МИША: Ну конечно. О нем поет Кукеева Булгун из 10 отряда.
                                ПЕСНЯ "Элиста"
 ЭЛЯ: Как много на свете разных городов!Именно об этом следующая песня:
                        4 отряд "Города".Встречайте!
                                Песня "Города"
 МИША: Ребята,  а  какие  танцы  вы  знаете?  А  наш  следующии  танец
        называется "Бит-рок". Его вам дарит    отряд!
                               Танец "Бит-рок"
 ЭЛЯ: Ой, Миша!Мне снова хочется побывать где-нибудь за границей...
 МИША: А ты что, там уже была?
 ЭЛЯ: Нет, уже хотела...
 МИША: А хочешь,  я сделаю тебе сюрприз?  Ты послушай и представь, что
        ты путешествуешь.
                        Песня "Пассадена"
 МИША: Эту замечательную песню для вас исполнили:
 ЭЛЯ: Если уж мы заговорили о путешествиях,  то я хочу  доверить  тебе
        одну тайну,  только ты никому не рассказывай, хорошо? Я мечтаю
        попасть в такую страну,  где до звезд можно дотянуться рукой и
        у каждого жителя этой страны есть своя счастливая звезда.
 МИША: Знаешь, я бы тоже хотел туда попасть, подружиться со сказочными
        героями...
                           Песня "Звездная страна"
 ЭЛЯ: из отряда приглашает вас в звездную страну.Аплодисменты! Миша, а
        с какими сказоными героями ты хотел бы повстречаться?
 МИША: Когда я был маленьким,  я очень хотел познакомиться с Золушкой,
        а сейчас даже не знаю...
 ЭЛЯ: "Орленок" это такое место,  где сбываются самые заветные детские
        мечты. Знакомьтесь - Золушка              из     отряда!
                               ПЕСНЯ "ЗОЛУШКА"
 ЭЛЯ: А я всегда мечтала стать Белоснежкой и чтобы моими друзьями были
        добрые гномы!
 МИША: Так, пожалуйста! Очень обаятельные гномы из коллектива "Этуаль"!
                                Танец "ГНОМЫ"
 ЭЛЯ: Что-то мы размечтались. Ведь мальчишки и девченки, приезжающие в
        "Орленок" не только мечтают.  Они играют,  общаются,  дружат и
        даже влюбляются.  А  где  же  Миша?  Наверное  опять грустит в
        одиночестве.
                               Песня "Мотылек"
 ЭЛЯ: Михаил Шабардин "Мотылек"! Приветствуем!
 МИША: Эля,  как  ты думаешь,  какой прощальный сюрприз приготовил нам
        отряд?
 ЭЛЯ: Не знаю.
 МИША: Ну как же! Ведь это король всех танцев - вальс!
                                    ВАЛЬС
 ЭЛЯ: МИША, а ты помнишь, как все начиналось? Наша смена...
 МИША: А давайте вспомним все вместе.
                             ВИДЕОФИЛЬМ ПО СМЕНЕ
              ПОСЛЕ ФИЛЬМА ВСЕ УЧАСТНИКИ ВЫСТРАИВАЮТСЯ НА СЦЕНЕ
                               ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ

----------


## tatylina

Спасибо Людмила за выложенный материал! Очень хорошие праздники!

----------


## tatylina

Натали спасибо большое за такой интересный материал. Я как молодой специалист очень благодарна вам.

----------


## лариса львовна

Девочки!Вы в очередной раз меня радуете...какие вы умницы!Материал очень нужный спасибо! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## dinadinina

Девочки, здравствуйте, кому нужно могу выкладывать материалы по организации и работе детских оздоровительных лагерей, кое-что накоплено, все-таки 5 лет подряд отработала начальником лагеря, пока ссылка на книгу "Летний оздоровительный лагерь"
http://narod.ru/disk/7521750001/%D0%...D1%8C.rar.html
если интересно, пишите

----------


## лариса львовна

Игровая – театрализованная программа по теме:
,,Обряды и празднества при первобытно – общинном строе,,
                                      (для детей 11-12 лет)
	                     сценарий
                                   ‘’В  гости к предкам “
Оформление  фойе – плакаты с рисунками и рассказами о каменном веке. На двери ведущую в зал приклеены часы показывающие разные века-машина  времени.
Оформление  зала - заранее поставленные каркасы в виде шатра,2 ванны с водой замаскированные под озёра ,2 отгороженных места в которых лежат заранее надутые шарики, по всему залу разложены предметы еды для конкурса,,собирательство,,.
Оформление  сцены – шатёр в виде пещеры, на стенах изображены рисунки разных животных. Напротив шатра макет огня. НА верёвке висит рыба. Перед  шатром  экран для показа слайд шоу(материал для просмотра) который поднимается вверх.
Для конкурсов необходимо приготовить:2набора лего+1набор собрать для макета,2кости павиана (полоска, вырезанная из картона) для счёта очков,10палок,10гарпунов-наконечников (дротик),10ремешков из кожи (изоленты),30рыб (фигурки вырезаны из пенопласта),20шкур (меховая ткань)+20меховых лент,10верёвочек с камешками (бисером),10 хвостов разных животных (меховая ткань),20 скрепок, по10гуашей чёрного, жёлтого, красного цвета,10кисточек,10баночек с водой,10 листов формата А4 ,20верёвочек (для бус), ракушки,10 веточек,10верёвочек,10палочек (стрел),10наконечников (дротиков), по20 шариков разного цвета,пластилин 10 коробок+2горшка макета уже слепленых, цветки одуванчика (можно картинки), яйца (теннисные шарики), грибы, орехи, жуки-нарисованные на картинках, маркер,2 шатра для команд .
2 ведущих и 5 участников  художественной самодеятельности(4первобытных и 1 шаман) - они же помогают в конкурсах ведущим.

Зрители уже находятся в зале, а участники(2команды по 10 человек-по5девочек и по5 мальчиков) вместе с двумя ведущими в фойе.
Ведущий подводит к двери в зал обе команды, поворачивает стрелку на часах времени, предлагая при этом детям побывать в каменном веке, двери          открываются и все проходят в зал.
1ВЕДУЩИЙ    Каменный век охватывает свыше двух миллионов лет – а именно               наибольшую часть истории человечества. 
               Демонстрируется слайд шоу (жизнь первобытных людей) под фонограмму  бой барабанов.		

2ВЕДУЩИЙ Каменным он называется потому, что большинство орудий, использовавшихся в повседневной жизни, делалось из камня и кремня. Это было время, когда люди жили небольшими родственными группами,а для прокорма собирали, дикие растения и охотились на диких животных.
1ВЕДУЩИЙ Первобытные люди каменного века не имели постоянных жилищ, они постоянно перемещались в поисках новых охотничьих угодий. По прошествии очень длительного периода,научившись обрабатывать землю и одомашнивать животных, они постепенно стали оставаться дольше на одном месте. Они начали возводить жилища и поселения и изготавливать керамическую посуду и плуги.
2ВЕДУЩИЙ Все близкие и дальние родственники считались сородичами. Люди тогда рассуждали так: помогать всегда и во всем. В родовой общине действовал обычай: один за всех, все за одного. У нас сегодня присутствуют 2 общины – первая - «бизоны”, вторая –“мамонты ’’(поприветствовать игроков).
1ВЕДУЩИЙ Зарубки, сделанные на деревянной палочке или на кости павиана, могли использоваться как средство счёта или элементарный календарь. Каждой общине мы дадим по такой палочке для счета. Общине, у которой будет больше зарубок, первобытные люди дадут огонь, который нужен для выживания в каменном веке.
2ВЕДУЩИЙ В той местности, где не было пещер, люди рыли землянки и строили шалаши из деревьев, костей и шкур крупных животных. И сейчас вам предстоит построить убежище.
 Проводится конкурс ‘’жилище’’
У каждой общины (команды) приготовлены кости мамонта (детали лего) из них надо построить жилище.
Один сородич (участник) из каждой общины (команды) по очереди подбегают к скале (столу), где уже построена определённая конструкция, берет из своей кучи костей (деталь лего) и строит жилище. 
Тому роду (команде), который построит жильё быстрее и правильно, на палочке делаем зарубку (рисуем маркером чёрточку).
Во время конкурса ‘’первобытные люди ‘’натягивают шатры для команд.
1ВЕДУЩИЙ Рыбная ловля и собирательство моллюсков и ракообразных становились всё более важными источниками пропитания для многих людей. В реках и озёрах водилась рыба, как, например, лосось и щука. Рыбу ловили, используя крючки, гарпуны и сети. Мужчина, перед тем как идти на рыбалку, должен был изготовить гарпун.
Проводится   конкурс,,рыбалка ’’.
Мальчик к заранее приготовленной палке присоединяет гарпун-наконечник (дротик) при помощи ремешка из кожи (изоленты). Как только все мальчики из общины изготовят гарпуны, отправляются на рыбную ловлю. У каждой общины (команды) своя речка (ванна с водой), в ней плавает рыба (пенопластовые фигурки), каждый по очереди начинает ловлю до тех пор, пока все рыбы не будут пойманы у одной из команд. Количество рыб у общин одинаковое.
Одну зарубку делаем тому роду, который быстрее выловит  всех рыб.
2ВЕДУЩИЙ Животные давали шкуру вместо ткани, сухожилия вместо ниток и кости вместо иголок. Одежда, сделанная из шкур животных, уберегала от холода и дождя и позволяла первобытным людям жить на далёком севере. Доисторические люди делали булавки, и иголки из осколков кости и оленьего рога, которые затем полировали, шлифуя их о камень.
	        Проводится  конкурс,,модельер  ’’.
Девочки соединяют ,, шкуру” (меховая ткань) при помощи пришитых по краям скрепок, (себе и своему сородичу). Меховую ленту присоединяют при помощи скрепок к набедренной повязке. Украшают  одежду   мальчикам хвостом,  какого – нибудь   животного (меховая ткань), а девочке – веревочкой с нанизанными на неё камешками (бисером).
Одну зарубку (чёрточку) ставим тому роду, который быстрее другого оденет себя и своего сородича.
1ВЕДУЩИЙ Долгое время учёные не знали о том, что среди первобытных людей были искусные художники, создавшие красочные рисунки. Более ста двадцати лет назад такие рисунки открыл один испанский археолог. Он производил раскопки в пещере Альтамира в северной Испании. Однажды археолог взял с собой свою маленькую дочь. Пока отец копал землю, девочка прошла вглубь  низкой пещеры. Внезапно она закричала:,,Папа, смотри, нарисованные  быки!’ ‘И в самом деле, на потолке пещеры на протяжении сорока метров были изображены бизоны, словно  застывшие на бегу в странных позах. Доисторические художники получали свои краски из мягких горных пород и минералов, типа древесного угля и глины. Они измельчали их в порошок и смешивали с водой или животным жиром. Уголь  от костра использовался для нанесения чёрных контуров и наложения теней. Цветная земля, именуемая охрой, давала разные оттенки коричневого, красного и жёлтого цвета. Глина, называемая каолином, использовалась вместо белой краски. Краску хранили в полых костях. Кисти делали из щетины животных, мха или распушенных веточек.
  Задание  не на конкурсной основе:
         Мальчики рисуют наскальные изображения, каждый свой (рисунок, который надо нарисовать, висит у каждого племени в жилище).
2 ВЕДУЩИЙ Мужчины и женщины в каменном веке носили украшения. Ожерелья и подвески делались из всевозможных природных материалов. Ярко окрашенные камушки, раковины улиток, рыбьи кости, зубы животных, морские ракушки, яичная скорлупа, орехи и семена – использовалось всё.
1ВЕДУЩИЙ Среди других украшений были браслеты, сделанные из бивня слона или мамонта. Нитки ракушек и зубов превращали в красивые украшения для головы. Женщины заплетали волосы в косы и закалывали их гребнями и булавками.
                                 Задание не на конкурсной основе:
                    Девочки делают бусы себе и своему соплеменнику.
Рисунки повесить в жилище своей общины. Ожерелья одеть каждому сородичу (участнику).
2ВЕДУЩИЙ Первобытные охотники боялись, что в лесах станет меньше зверей, мясом которых они питались, а в озёрах и реках исчезнет рыба. У людей  возникла вера в то, что между животными и его изображением  созданным художником, существует связь. Если в глубине пещеры нарисовать бизонов, оленей или лошадей, думали люди, то живые звери окажутся заколдованными и не уйдут из окружающей местности. Если нарисовать раненое животное или поразить его изображение копьем, то это поможет добиться успеха на охоте.
1ВЕДУЩИЙ Главным охотничьим орудием долгое время было копье, сделанное целиком из дерева. Первобытные люди выбирали длинные и прочные палки, заостряли их каменными рубилами, а затем для придания большей твёрдости обжигали на огне.
2ВЕДУЩИЙ Потом появилось новое изобретение-острый  каменный наконечник, его привязывали к древку копья волокнами растений или кожаным ремешком. Такое составное, из дерева и камня, копьё стало грозным и надёжным оружием в борьбе со зверями.
	На сцене актёры показывают ритуал перед охотой:
Выходит шаман и рисует на песке (пол сцены) изображение мамонта. Выходят остальные первобытные и с угуканьем, мычанием, напевами начинают копьями как бы ранить зверя.
                                      Проводится конкурс,, охота ,,
Мальчики делают лук и стрелу с наконечником. Когда у всего племени (команды) будет по луку, они все вместе отправляются на охоту. Стадо бизонов (воздушные шары) у каждой общины своё. Лук делают из ветки, к ней привязывают верёвку. Стрела-палочка+наконечник из камня (дротик) привязывают кожаным шнурком (изолентой).
	Тому роду (команде) которая быстрее собьёт всю дичь, ставим одну зарубку (чёрточку).
1ВЕДУЩИЙ Горшки из обожженной глины могли изготавливаться только в тех местах, где имелись природные запасы глины. Горшки лепили из колец или кусков глины.
2ВЕДУЩИЙ Рацион доисторических людей состоял преимущественно из растительной пищи. У каждого рода была своя собственная территория с чёткими границами, на которой они кормились. Листья одуванчика и листья крапивы. Леса осенью были особенно богатым источником еды, с множеством фруктов и орехов. В заболоченных лесах произрастают также  многочисленные виды съедобных грибов, особенно в осеннее время .
1ВЕДУЩИЙ Доисторические люди поедали самые разнообразные птичьи яйца – от крошечных перепелиных до огромных страусиных. Насекомые ,как,например,муравьи,кузнечики,жуки и термиты, являлись здоровой высокобелковой едой для людей каменного века.
                               Проводится конкурс,,сборничество,,
Девочка из глины (пластилина) вылепливает чашу, макет которой находится в жилище у каждой общины (команды).
Только после того как все соплеменницы (участницы) вылепили себе по чаше, они все вместе отправляются на поиски еды.
                           После конкурса подводятся итоги. Ведущие подсчитывают у команд  число зарубок на кости павиана (полоске из бумаги).
Победившей общине (команде) первобытные люди приносят в жилище огонь (рисунок огня) и по чашке (которую лепили девочки) орехов арахиса на двух сородичей. Проигравшей общине (команде) первобытные  приносят только по чашке орехов на двух сородичей.                                                   
 2ВЕДУЩИЙ       Доисторические люди радость после удачной охоты или рыбалки  показывали пляской. Сейчас и мы предлагаем вам завершить наше путешествие в доисторическом мире танцем вокруг костра.                                                                                           
                    Актёры (первобытные) вместе с детьми (все участники) совершают победную пляску под бой барабана (фонограмма)
	Ведущие выводят игроков из зала в фойе, где и происходит награждение памятными сувенирами.


надеюсь сценарий пригодится ....ведь не зря же я его написала?!(к.работа)что он пылится-то будет.....
можно провести целый цикл исторических игр....

----------

Мурмузетка (27.05.2016)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

В личку поступили просьбы обновить ссылку на книги "Багаж организатора" и "Вожатская мастерская". Забирайте здесь: http://files.mail.ru/P6V1SO Удачи)))

----------


## уктур

[QUOTE=Цинториончик;2722899]Девочки, а следующие игровые программы я привезла с курсов повышения квалификации.
Игровая программа «Кот в сапогах»
(по мотивам сказки Ш. Перро ).

Большое спасибо за классные игровые программы :flower:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Методический сборник в помощь педагогам-организаторам социально-клубной работы и детско-юношеского движения: http://files.mail.ru/T0JRP8

----------


## лариса львовна

Оленька!Так как в теме спасибок нет то выражаю свою благодарность за сборник.Большущее спасибо!

----------


## Пономарева

спасибо большое.. такой интересный сценарий как раз то что надо!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Девочки у меня тоже через неделю начинается лагерный сезон. Вот уже 7-й год начальник лагеря. Очень нравятся тематические смены, детям интересно. Рада буду если кто поделится идеями для лагеря, для тематических смен. Ну и я в свою очередь тоже рада буду поделится материалом

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*КартинкаИр*,  Ира, вот сюда загузила взрослые игры для детей: http://files.mail.ru/8VQNFC , там можно подобрать тему для смены, например, мне очень нравится игра-эппопея "Хаббитские игры", "Диалог культур", "Волшебный лабиринт". Удачи)))

----------


## Людмил_kа

Здравствуйте, скоро еду в лагерь на школу актива, помогите может у кого есть тематические смены, связанные с космосом!!!!

----------


## dylodela

Я не тормоз, я - медленный газ:biggrin:kuku Разбираюсь в "залежах" папок и файлов. Нашла электронный вариант книги Г. Григорьевой игровых программ для детей. Вот ссылка, надеюсь пригодится kuku
http://files.mail.ru/00H9PY ЕСЛИ МОЖНО, ПОВТОРИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ССЫЛОЧКУ НА КНИГУ ГАЛИНЫ ГРИГОРЬЕВОЙ, ОНА УЖЕ НЕ РАБОТАЕТ, БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЬНА!

----------


## Фуксия

Девчата! Вот программу писала на летний отдых детей, нас каждый год заставляют это  делать, может кому пригодна будет...
2011г.

I.	Паспорт программы
1.	Название программы:  «Веселое лето»
2.	Авторы:   – директор ДК
                  – художественный руководитель ДК
              – заведующая детским сектором ДК
3.	Исполнитель программы:  Коллектив  ДК
4.	Адрес:  
5.	Срок реализации программы:  3 квартал 2011г.  (июнь, июль, август)
6.	Цель:  Создание благоприятных условий для укрепления 
            здоровья и организации досуга детей во время  
           летних каникул.
7.	Ожидаемые результаты: 
а) Внедрение эффективных форм организации отдыха
    и занятости детей;
б)  Развитие творческой активности каждого ребенка;
в) Укрепление связей между детьми разного возраста;
г) Снижение уровня безнадзорности и беспризорности среди 
   детей и подростков в летний период.
8.	Система организации и контроля: Координация действий по реализации программы возлагается на директора ДК.

II.	Пояснительная записка

II.1. Актуальность программы
Лето – это пора каникул, время, когда ребенку необходимо реализовать свою двигательную, творческую активность.
Лето – это отдых, который должен быть активным, творческим, познавательным и интересным для детей.
Летний период – это особый этап, обладающий потенциальными возможностями для саморазвития, самореализации и самоутверждения личности ребенка. 
Особенность программы  в том, что она способна удовлетворить интересы и потребности детей разного возраста. Организованный отдых во время каникул является одной из форм воспитания и занятости детей. Это «зона» особого внимания к ребенку, его социальная защита. Происходит создание благоприятных условий для общения детей между собой, обмена духовными и эмоциональными ценностями, личностными интересами. 
  Дом Культуры должен непосредственно принимать активное участие в организации летнего отдыха детей. Это обусловлено существующими проблемами:
   1. Наличие детей, относящихся к «группе риска» и требующих
       особого внимания: дети, стоящие на учёте, из неблагополучных 
       семей, опекаемые, дети из малообеспеченных семей. 

   2. Рост численности правонарушений и проявлений асоциального 
       поведения среди детей и подростков.
   3. Неумение детей организовать полезный и интересный досуг.
   Таким образом, летний отдых сегодня – это не только социальная защита, это ещё и простор для творческого развития, что создаёт условия для социализации подрастающего поколения с учётом реалий современной жизни.
Основные направления программы:
1. Гражданско-патриотическое  
2.Нравственно-эстетическое
3.Трудовое

II.2. Адресность программы

 Время проведения: 01.06.2010г. – 31. 08. 2010г. 
 Возраст:  6,6 -15 лет 
II.3. Цели и задачи

Цель программы:  
   Создание благоприятных условий  и организация досуга детей во время летних каникул.

Задачи программы:  

1.	Совершенствование форм и содержания отдыха;
2.	Оздоровление детей, воспитание потребности в здоровом образе жизни, укрепление физического и психического здоровья;
3.	Создание условий для самореализации личности ребенка, проявления активной жизненной позиции;
4.	Развитие творческих способностей детей;
5.	Патриотическое воспитание детей.

III.	Основное содержание программы
№ п/п	Направление	Краткое описание

1.	
Гражданско-патриотическое	
1.	«Дети против войны» -  Акция
2.	«В моем селе людская красота» - День села
3.	«Я в мире…. Мир во мне… Толерантность – путь к миру» - Круглый стол
4.	«Знай свои права» - Беседа

2.	
Нравственно - эстетическое	
1.	«В борьбе с огнем» - Агитбригада
2.	«Дорожная грамота» - Беседа с показом видеоролика
3.	«Лес чудес» - Игра-путешествие
4.	«Свистать всех наверх» - Конкурсная программа
5.	«Как Емеля в лето верил» - Театрализованное представление
6.	«Угадай-ка» - Игра-конкурс (русские народные сказки)
7.	«Крылатые выражения» - Викторина
8.	«Если дождик за окном» - Развлекательная программа
9.	«Будьте добрыми» - Беседа
10.	«Будь бдителен» - Устный журнал
11.	«А ты на правильном пути?» - Беседа (асоц. явления)



3.	
Трудовое	1.	«По лесным тропинкам» - Трудовая акция
2.	«Гордись своим мастерством» - Информационная программа. Выставка



IV. Механизм реализации программы

1.	Подготовительный этап включает:
	подбор кадров;
	разработку документации.
2. Организационный этап включает:
	выявление и постановку целей развития коллектива и личности;
	подготовку к дальнейшей деятельности по программе.
3. Основной этап включает: 
	реализацию основных цели и задач программы;
	включение детей в различные виды индивидуальной, групповой, коллективной творческой деятельности
           4. Заключительный этап включает:
	анализ результатов деятельности по программе;
	анализ предложений, внесенных детьми, родителями, представителями социума






V. Ожидаемые результаты
1) Внедрение эффективных форм организации отдыха
    и занятости детей;
2)  Развитие творческой активности каждого ребенка;
3) Укрепление связей между детьми разного возраста;
4) Снижение уровня безнадзорности и беспризорности среди 
   детей и подростков в летний период.













VI. Список используемой литературы
1.	Учебное пособие по организации детского досуга. / Григоренко Ю.Н., Кострецова У.Ю. - М.: Педагогическое общество России, 2004. - 224 с.
2.	Коллективно-творческие дела. Интересные встречи. Песни. Аттракционы. Развлечения. Игры. Соревнования. Учебное пособие по организации детского досуга. / Григоренко Ю.Н., Кострецова У.Ю. - М.: Педагогическое общество России, 2004. - 96 с.
3.	Коллективно-творческие дела, инсценировки, праздники, аттракционы, розыгрыши, игры, сценарии. Учебное пособие. - М.: Педагогическое общество России, 2004. - 192 с.
4.	Отдыхаем весело и интересно! Учебное пособие. / Шпарева Г.Т. - М.: Педагогическое общество России, 2005. - 80 с.
5.	100 замечательных идей для детских праздников. / Анисимова Т.Б. - Ростов-на-Дону: Феникс, 2004. - 320 с.
6.	В помощь организаторам летнего отдыха детей и подростков. - М.: СПО-ФДО, 1991.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Материал для работы с летними площадками: мини-зарничка "Найди Знамя", игра по станциям "Задачки Нептуна", "Большая игра", кричалки-отвечалки, эстафеты и др. собрала здесь:http://files.mail.ru/DTQFMS. Удачи)))

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*ИГРА «ДВА КОРАБЛЯ»*
ВОЗРАСТ: старшие отряды.
КОЛИЧЕСТВО ДЕТЕЙ: в идеале 2 команды по 10 человек(5м ,5ж), остальные дети – жюри, если отряд большой, число участников можно увеличить.
ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 1час.
МЕСТО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ: отрядное место или любая просторная площадка.
ЗАДАЧИ: провести творческое соревновательное мероприятие, расширить кругозор детей.
ЦЕЛИ: развить творческие способности детей, дать возможность проявить себя детям интересующимся этой областью.
Вожатый: дорогие ребята! Придет время, и вы станете настоящими солдатами, отважными пехотинцами, смелыми десантниками, быстрыми летчиками, бесстрашными моряками. Сегодня мы с вами отправимся в путешествие на корабле. Игра состоит из нескольких конкурсов. Каждый конкурс будет оцениваться. За отличные результаты команде будет присуждаться звездочка. Выигрывает та команда, которая наберет большее количество звездочек. Итак, начинаем нашу игру. Экипажи готовы? Тогда слушайте первое задание.
1 ЗАДАНИЕ. Перед вами сложенные в стопки буквы. Из них вы должны собрать название своего корабля. Время пошло... (названия "Быстрый" и "Ветерок" ребята до игры не знают). Молодцы! Быстро выполнили это задание. Тогда вот вам еще пакеты с буквами. Будут звучать вопросы, а из полученных вами букв вы должны будете собрать ответы. Договорились? Тогда слушайте: (каждая команда получает пакет с буквами: б,е,с,к,о,з,ы,р,к,а)
а) домашнее животное (коза);
б) обитатель рек, озер, морей и океанов (рыба);
в) молочный продукт (сыр);
г) жесткое покрытие на продуктах, на книгах и тетрадях (корка);
д) неисправная готовая продукция (брак);
е) рабочее платье моряков (роба);
ж) обитатель морских глубин, имеющий клешни (краб);
з) головной убор матроса (бескозырка);
В этом конкурсе оценивают быстроту выполнения заданий.
2 ЗАДАНИЕ. Капитанам предстоит из бумаги сделать кораблики - кто быстрее и лучше. Пока выполняется задание, ведущий читает свод морских законов, которым мы следуем в игре.
1. Сам утопай, а друга спасай.
2. Помни, только смелым покоряются моря.
3. Скуку за борт.
4. Улыбка - флаг корабля, а здоровый смех - настроение экипажа.
5. Никогда не хмуриться.
6. Крепи дружбу морским узлом.
Жюри оценивает сделанный кораблик.
3 ЗАДАНИЕ. Конкурс сигнальщиков (без помощи голоса, только мимикой и жестами) сигнальщики должны передать своим командам шифровки:
а) 7 футов под килем,
б) Попутного ветра и т.д.
4 ЗАДАНИЕ. Конкурс лоцманов. Для того, чтобы корабль правильно следовал своим курсом, лоцманы должны хорошо потрудиться. Им предлагается провести корабль по сложному фарватеру с завязанными глазами. Для этого надо пройти между 8 кеглями, не сбить их и не посадить корабль на мель.
5 ЗАДАНИЕ. Приглашаются по 2 участника от каждой команды. Их задача - шагать по сцене и на каждый шаг называть моря. Получит звездочку та команда, чей болельщик назовет больше морей.
6 ЗАДАНИЕВедущий: Ребята, вы знаете, конечно, что когда вы сыты, настроение лучше и работа идет веселее.
Здравствуй, милая картошка,
Низко бьем тебе челом!
Даже дальняя дорожка
Нам с тобою нипочем!
Вряд ли найдется человек, который не любил бы картошку. Редкое блюдо обходится без этого замечательного продукта. Вы, наверно, догадались, что сейчас начнется конкурс поваров. От его искусства зависит настроение команды. Пожалуйста, повара, пройдите к этим столикам и послушайте задание.

Вы должны быстро и качественно очистить эти картофелины, чтобы было меньше кожуры, а затем красиво нарезать кубиками. (Музыкальная пауза. Конкурс оценивается.) Спасибо поварам!
7 ЗАДАНИЕ. Поели - теперь все матросы собрались в кубрике, чтобы попеть. Песенный аукцион. Тема: море. Команды должны спеть хотя бы одну строчку из песен. Побеждает та команда, которая вспомнит больше песен о море.
8 ЗАДАНИЕ. А еще настоящий моряк должен быть и врачом и уметь перевязать голову члену экипажа. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее и качественнее справиться с этим заданием.
9 ЗАДАНИЕ. Вы, ребята, умеете быстро строиться, дружно и четко выполнять команды. А хорошо ли вы знаете морской язык? Я буду предлагать вам названия, а вы должны будете перевести его на морской язык.
(Ведущий поочередно обращается к обеим командам):
- 1) Комната - каюта,
2) Кухня - камбуз,
3) Лестница - трап,
4) Передняя часть корабля (нос) - бак,
5) Задняя (корма) - ют,
6) Столовая - кают-компания,
7) Пол - палуба,
8) Окно - иллюминатор,
9) Повар - кок,
10) Веревка - канат.
10 ЗАДАНИЕ.. Ребята должны составить рассказ, слова в котором начинались бы только о букв "М" и "С".
11 ЗАДАНИЕ. "Аврал на корабле". Проводится морская комбинированная эстафета
1) Перетягивание каната
2) Метание в цель
3) Передача мячей
4) Эстафета с кеглями
Ведущий: Итак, наше путешествие подошло к концу. Впереди - земля! А пока наше жюри подводит итоги, мы с вами споем песню о море(например, «Видишь, зеленым бархатом отливая..»


*Игра «РОМАШКА»*
Время проведения: основной период смены
Возраст: в данном од есть разграничения по возрастам, поэтому им можно пользоваться на любом отряде.
Количество детей: участие в од принимает весь отряд (совет: самых активных детей лучше посадить в жюри, чтобы дать возможность проявиться остальным).
Продолжительность: около 1(1.5 )часа, лучше не затягивать, чтобы дети не устали.
Место проведения: отрядное место(возможно, клуб)
Задачи: провести творческое отрядное дело, выявить талантливых, инициативных детей
Цели: развить в детях творческие способности, помочь им избавиться от комплексов и самоутвердиться
Форма проведения  од « Ромашка»: отряд делится на 2 части, в каждой из которых выбирается название, командир, возможно, девиз. Затем один за другим проводятся несложные конкурсы (предложены ниже), по результатам которых жюри (дети или вожатый другого отряда) выбирают команду-победителя.
Замечание: конкурсы достаточно гибки к преобразованиям, поэтому их можно приспособить к данному лагерю и данному отряду.
МЛАДШИЙ ВОЗРАСТ
1. Изобразить (зрителям угадать): - утюг, - будильник, - чайник, - телефон, - кофемолку.
2. Изобразите походку человека: - хорошо пообедавшего, - у которого жмут ботинки, - неудачно пнувшего кирпич, - с острым приступом радикулита, - одного оставшегося ночью в лесу.
3. Мимикой и звуками изобразить: - встревоженного кота, - грустного пингвина, - восторженного кролика, - хмурого орла, - разгневанного поросенка.
4. Мелодию песни "Солнечный круг": - прогавкать, - промяукать, - промычать, - прокрякать, - прокудахтать (прокукарекать).
5. Прочитать стихотворение "Идет бычок, качается..." словно: - оправдываясь перед товарищем, - обиделись на бабушку, - хвастаетесь перед ребятами, - рассердились на младшего брата, - испугались собаки.
6. Попрыгать как: - воробей, - кенгуру, - лягушка, - кузнечик, - бегемот.
7. Нарисовать животное или растение, которое никогда не существовало и дать ему название.
8. Песню "В лесу родилась елочка" поют: - африканские аборигены, - индийские йоги, - кавказские горцы, - оленеводы Чукотки, - индейцы племени апачи, - английские джентльмены.
9. Песню "Во поле березка стояла" исполняют: - хор Красной Армии, - хор ветеранов труда, - хор детского сада, - казачий кубанский хор, - хор духовной семинарии.
10. Изобразить пантомимой пословицу: - "На чужой каравай рот не разевай", - "За двумя зайцами погонишься - ни одного не поймаешь", - Дареному коню зубы не смотрят", - "Доброе слово и кошке приятно".
11. Придумать новое применение предметам: - пустой консервной банке, - дырявому носку, - лопнувшему воздушному шарику, - перегоревшей лампочке, - пустому стержню от ручки.
12. Изобразите танец: - со шваброй, - со стулом, - с чемоданом, - с чайником, - с подушкой.
13. Составить рассказ из вырезанных газетных заголовков. 
14. Танец: - маленьких котят, - щенят, - жеребят, - поросят, - обезьянок.
15. Придумайте танцевальную композицию: - "Я опять получил двойку", - "Мне купили футбольный мяч", - "Я разбил мамину любимую вазу", - "Ко мне прийдут сегодня гости", - "Я потерял ключ от квартиры".
16. Шумовой оркестр. Вы - вокально-инструментальный ансамбль. Должны исполнить любую популярную песню, но аккомпанировать себе будете на подручном материале, то есть на том, что найдете в помещении: на швабре, кастрюлях и т.д. Время на подготовку - 5 минут.
17. Звуками и движениями изобразить: - оркестр русских народных инструментов, - симфонический оркестр, - рок-группу, - военный духовой оркестр, - джазовый оркестр.
18. "Дирижировать" оркестром, исполняющим: - вальс, - симфонию, - военный марш, - современную танцевальную мелодию, - русскую народную песню.
19. Не изменив смысла, но другими словами сказать фразу: - муха села на варенье, - на столе стоит стакан, - бьют часы 12 раз, - воробей влетел в окно, - шел отряд по берегу.
20. Составить рассказ из названий кино или видеофильмов.
21. Дописать еще две строчки:
а) Шла собака по роялю, 
Говорит примерно так...
б) Вы слыхали? На базаре
Чудо-птицу продавали...
в) В зоопарке плачет слон -
Увидал мышонка он...
г) Удивляется народ -
Почему сердит Федот?
д) Царь издал такой указ:
"Всем боярам в тот же час..."
22. Придумайте стихи с рифмами: - кошка, ложка, окошко, немножко, -стакан, банан, карман, обман, - бег, век, снег, человек, - кружка, подружка, лягушка, частушка, - конь, гармонь, огонь, ладонь.
23. Придумать новый конец сказке: "Колобок", "Курочка Ряба", "Теремок", "Репка", "Волк и семеро козлят".
24. Сочинить историю про: - собаку, которая жила в холодильнике; - ворону, которая любила кататься на велосипеде; - щуку, которая играла на гитаре; - березу, которая хотела научиться плавать; - майского
жука, который очень боялся высоты.
25. Придумать новые названия урокам: - математики, - музыки, - истории, - труда, - физкультуры и т.д.
26. Принести стул: - совершенно не касаясь пола ногами, - без помощи рук, - как будто это таз с водой, - как будто вы Чарли Чаплин, - словно вы идете по минному полю.
СТАРШИЙ ВОЗРАСТ.
1. Изобразите скульптуры "Жертвы спорта" : - штангист, не успевший вовремя отпрыгнуть от штанги; - вратарь, поймавший шайбу зубами; - парашютист, забывший за что нужно дернуть; - гимнаст, не вышедший вовремя из тройного пируэта; - горнолыжник, не убежавший от лавины.
2. Написать письмо Ваньки Жукова из: - группы продленного дня, - музыкальной школы, - детской больницы, - спортивной секции, - турпохода.
3. Создать частушку, начинающуюся словами: "Вот бы нам..."
4. Создать костюмы: - рабочий - Бабе Яге, - парадно-выходной - Ивану-дурачку, - домашний Змею-Горынычу, - спортивный - Кощею Бессмертному, - зимний - Водяному.
5. Перед вами - картины. Изобразите, как развивались события, спустя 3 минуты. Картины: - "Бурлаки на Волге", - "Опять двойка", - "Иван Грозный убивает своего сына", - "Охотники на привале", - "Три богатыря".
6. Назовите 5 видов товаров в магазине: - "Все для двоечников", - "Все для прогульщиков", - "Все для нерях", - "Все для второгодников", - "Все для злостных неносильщиков сменной обуви".
7. Придумайте рекламу: - пуговицы трехдырочные, - галстук бисквитный, - молния с дистанционным управлением, - заколки чугунные, - шнурки быстрорастворимые.
8. Придумайте текст и изображение для плаката в школе: - на гардеробе, - над кабинетом директора, - на дверях школьной столовой, - возле столярной мастерской, - у входа на школьный чердак.
9. Создайте прическу: - Атака левым флангом, - Не сжатая полоса, - Взрыв на макаронной фабрике, - Бахчисарайский фонтан, - Сход снежной лавины.
10. Изобразите сюжет сказки "Курочка Ряба" применительно к историческим временам: - первобытнообщинный строй, - рабовладельческая эпоха, - средние феодальные века, - ранний капитализм.
11. Изобразите памятник на тему: - В споре рождается истина, - Любви все возрасты покорны, - Я волком бы выгрыз бюрократизм, - Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей, - Сытый голодному не товарищ.
12. Продемонстрируйте изготовление, применение и название лекарства для: - врунов, - лентяев, - плакс, - ябед, - драчунов.
13. Изобразите сказку "Колобок" в жанре: - комедии, - трагедии, - оперы, балета, - фильма ужасов.
14. Досочините рассказ:
а) "Дятел высунул голову из дупла...
... В бухту входил эсминец".
б) "Дождь смыл все следы...
... На кровати лежал отбойный молоток".
в) "Костер давно потух...
... Балкон выкрасили в зеленый цвет".
г) "Кактус сбросил колючки...
... Начиналось лунное затмение".
д) "Айсберг возвышался над морем...
... Мухи попрятались в щели".
15. Проинсценируйте ситуации: - Вор в чужой квартире, - Композитор сочиняет музыку, - Контролер в общественном транспорте, - Режиссер на репетиции своей пьесы, - Хирург в операционной.
16. Придумайте головной убор для: - Винни Пуха, - Пятачка, - Совы, -
Кролика, - Ослика Иа.
17. Включите в сказку новый персонаж: - "Красная шапочка" - светофор, - "Кот в сапогах" - бормашина, - "Золушка" - бульдозер, - "Синяя борода" - радиоприемник, "Мальчик-с-пальчик" - пожарная машина.
18. Букет для знаменитости: - спортсмену: "Удар! Еще удар!", - космонавту: "5 минут! Полет нормальный!", - народному депутату: "4-й микрофон включен", - артисту: "Аплодисменты! Аплодисменты!", - учителю: "Урок окончен".
19. Памятник и речь на открытие: - "Первому собирателю утильсырья в России" - Плюшкину, - "Первому активисту ОСВОДа" - деду Мазаю, - Первому представителю общества Красного Креста в Африке" - доктору Айболиту, - "Первому организатору спортивных соревнований" - Балде, - "Передовику ткацкой промышленности" - Царевне-лягушке.
20. Расшифруйте название отряда:
- РОМБ, КРУГ, ЗИГЗАГ.
- ШКВОРЕНЬ, БУБЛИК, СИРОП.
- ЧУР, ОХ, УРА.
- БАЛДА, ТРЮХА, УВАЛЕНЬ.
- ПОЛЕНО, КРЯЖ, БРЕВНО.
21. Пересказать сказку "колобок", используя лексику: - военных, - медицинскую, - юридическую, - педагогическую, - политическую, - тюремную.
22.  Комплекс гимнастики для: - регулировщика дорожного движения, - сторожей вневедомственной охраны, - дирижеров оркестров народных инструментов, - проводников поездов дальнего следования, - крановщиков башенных кранов.
23. Речевка: -, - работников столовой, - работников медпункта, - работников прачечной, директора
24. Подписать открытку знаменитой личности по поводу: - 170 лет со дня открытия Антарктиды, - 200 лет со дня открытия саратовской макаронной фабрики, - 191 год со дня основания Урюпинска, - День морали и права, - 294 года со дня Указа Петра 1 о пользовании носовым платком, - 50 лет суда стахановцев-редисковедов.
25. Названия и правила игры, где одновременно используются:
- шайба, ракетка и акваланг;
- баскетбольный мяч, ядро, штанга;
- боксерские перчатки, велосипед, хоккейная клюшка;
- мотоцикл, теннисный мяч, лыжи;
- шест для прыжков в высоту, футбольный мяч, легкоатлетический барьер.

26. Этикетка(нарисовать):
- гусиные перья, бланшированные в масле;
- желуди в томатном соусе;
- паштет редисочный с мускатным орехом;
- бычки табачные в чесночной заливе;
- крылышки майского жука в собственном соку.
27. Изобрести способ:
- предотвращения замерзания носа в зимнее время,
- снятия лака с ногтей,
- предотвращения чихания,
- определения температуры тела без градусника,
- открывания банки консервов.

----------

лариса львовна (08.07.2018)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*ДЕВЯТИЛЕТНИЕ КАПИТАНЫ.
СЦЕНАРИЙ ДНЯ РОЖДЕНИЯ В ЛАГЕРЕ.*
Период смены: день рождения ребенка
Возраст: Праздник проводится для детей 8-12 лет. 
Количество детей: в празднике участвует весь отряд
Продолжительность:1,5-2 часа(возможно разделение на 2 блока: до и после обеда) 
Место проведения: В идеале, вся территория лагеря
Задачи: провести творческое, интеллектуальное и подвижное мероприятие, поздравить именинника с днем рождения
Цели: сплотить отряд(дать ребенку почувствовать, что он важен), развить в детях творческий и соревновательный дух
Оборудование:
- каждому гостю - красочные приглашения ("...., приглашаю тебя на "Праздник пиратов", который состоится ....! С собой желательно захватить игрушечный нож или пистолет.(можно изготовить из подручных средств");
- стенгазета "Александру - 9 лет!";
- воздушные шары для украшения комнаты(палаты);
- карта для поиска клада;
- сундучок;
- "сокровища": шоколадные медальки, "Киндер-сюрпризы", торт, конфеты в ярких блестящих фантиках... Главное, чтобы "сокровища" были делимы на всех;
- черные повязки на глаз;
- всевозможное игрушечное оружие;
- список загадок средней сложности, пронумерованных от 1 до 20 (в идеале - морской тематики);
- записки с пословицами для сундучка-обманки;
- 8-10 больших следов (отпечатков ног), вырезанных из картона или бумаги;
- 6 монеток из картона, на каждой монетке написана буква, из которых складывается слово пиратской или морской тематики;
- небольшие клубки шерсти (их число должно быть кратно числу детей), в одном клубке - монетка, в остальных - картонные кружочки-обманки чтобы заранее не прощупать);
- воздушные надутые шарики (по числу детей), в одном - монетка, в остальных - обманки;
- непрозрачные мешочки (по числу детей), привязанные на веревочке, в каждом - равноценный набор из конфеток, жевачек, сувенирчиков; в одном их мешочков еще и монетка;
- листочки с заданиями (число кратно числу детей), завернутые один в другой, в самом центре - монетка;
- конверт с карточками, на которых написаны столицы городов мира (или просто города мира), там же в конверте - последняя монетка;
- угощения для праздничного стола;
- именинный торт;
- петарды для праздничного фейерверка или бенгальские огни.
Карта: на большом листе ватмана чертится пропорциональный план комнаты(территории лагеря), где будет спрятан сундук с "сокровищами". Чтобы потом детям легче было, все раскрашивается разными цветами (например, стол - желтый прямоугольник, диван - оранжевый, окно - синяя узкая полоса и т.д.). Карта разрезается на 12 одинаковых частей и с другой стороны, тыльной, на каждом кусочке рисуются картинки из пиратский жизни: пиратский флаг, нож, пистолет, бутылка, корабль, просто волны, череп и т.д. Не забудем сделать 2-3 "обманки" - с той стороны, где на всех листах карта, на этих - веселая рожица.
В день рождения кусочки карты (картой вовнутрь,тыльной стороной наружу) развешиваются по комнате (или по всей квартире) во всевозможных местах.
Сундучок: делается  вместе с детьми. Необходима картонная коробка, краски, цветная бумага и немного фантазии. А если как-нибудь приделать к сундучку замок, будет совсем здорово.
Сам праздник.
Когда все дети собрались, им предлагается вступить в ряды пиратов. Но сначала проводятся ЧЕТЫРЕ ИСПЫТАНИЯ ДЛЯ КАНДИДАТОВ В ПИРАТЫ.
1. ТАЙНИК в темноте. Кандидат в пираты становится перед стулом с пустой пластиковой бутылкой (1.5 л), отходит от него на несколько шагов, затем ребенку завязывают глаза и поворачивают вокруг себя. Требуется подойти к стулу и взять предмет.
2. МЕТКОСТЬ. На стене висит обычная мишень. Надо попасть в нее стрелами. Делается до тех пор, пока не попадет (можно уменьшить расстояние до мишени).
3. ПРОЙТИ ПО лежащей на полу ВЕРЕВОЧНОЙ ЛЕСТНИЦЕ с завязанными глазами и не оступиться.
4. ПРОЙТИ ПО БОЛОТУ - при помощи 2-х листков бумаги пройти от одного конца комнаты до другого, не ступая на пол.
После того, как дети прошли через испытания, ГЛАВНЫЙ ПИРАТ (вожатый) и его ПОМОЩНИЦА (например, сестра именинника, вожатая) предлагают по очереди каждому назвать число от 1 до 20. И загадывают загадку, стоящую под соответствующим номером. Если ребенок затрудняется, ему помогают остальные дети (или, как вариант, можно загадать другую загадку). После того, как ребенок ответил правильно, ему торжественно одеватся черная повязка на глаз и выдается "оружие" (игрушечный пистолет, нож, сабля и т.д.). Затем, каждый "пират" обводит свою ладошку в нижней части фотогазеты, на заранее оставленном месте, а также ставит свою подпись. Делаем фото на память.
Начинаем искать клад.Все собирают(зарабатывают в миниконкурсах) части карты, висящие по комнате и складывают из них собственно карту. Поняв, что к чему, дети мчатся туда, где, по данным карты, должен быть клад. В указанном месте что-то лежит, завернутое в плед. С нетерпением разворачиваем... Упс! А вместо сундучка с "сокровищами" - обманка! А именно, сверток-пустышка размером с сундучок: газета в газете, а в самом центре - записка: "Закончите правильно пословицы - узнаете, где клад!" Разворачиваем записку - находим первую пословицу с вариантами ответов:
В гостях хорошо, а дома ...
•	хуже; 
•	 лучше; +
•	 уютнее.
После того, как ответили правильно, разворачиваем листок, а там - следующая пословица:
Каждой вещи свое ...
•	место; +
•	время; 
•	название.
Закончили пословицу, разворачиваем листок, а там:
Друзья познаются ...
•	в игре; 
•	в радости; 
•	в беде +.
И так далее. Развернув последнюю записку, читаем: "Клад в Сашиной комнате на столе".
Бежим туда и обнаруживаем сундучок! Но! На нем висит замок. А ключа-то нет!
Главный Пират сообщает, что сначала надо собрать 6 монеток, выполняя задания, затем сложить из монеток "волшебное" слово - ключ к сундучку.
А задания такие:
1. СЛЕДЫ. Перед поиском клада разложите их на полу, спрятав под последним следом монетку. Нужно пройти по следам, не разу не оступившись
2. КЛУБКИ. Размотать их в поисках спрятанной монетки.
3. ЗАДАНИЯ. Листок завернут в листок. В последнем - монетка. Выполнил задание - передай сверток другому.
Примерные задания: 
           Назови столицу Франции 
           Скажи 3 слова по-английски 
           Прочитай стихотворение 
           Съешь конфетку
и т.д.
4. ШАРИКИ. Воздушные шарики со спрятанной в одном из них монетой. Каждый ловит 1 шарик и лопает его любым способом.
5. ГОРОДА. Главный Пират выдает листочки с названием города, надо отгадать, какая это страна. Когда все отгадано, он отдает пиратам монетку.
6. МЕШОЧКИ. Срезание мешочков с веревки с завязанными глазами. В одном из мешочков, кроме призиков, обнаруживается и монетка.
Теперь, когда все 6 монеток найдены, пираты составляют из них слово, Главный Пират торжественно выдает ключ, открывается сундучок с "сокровищами". Фото на память.

Примечание: мероприятие может проводиться и как отдельное, не привязанное к дню рождения. Отдельные задания  могут быть использованы и в других конкурсах.

----------

лариса львовна (08.07.2018)

----------


## иван 79

спасибо ограмное за предоставленный материал

----------


## Абюл45

Друзья, загляните на этот сайтик, там всё для вожатых, найдёте много материала - http://vozhatiki.ru/index/0-16

----------

valentinka79 (28.01.2016)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Игровая программа "Репка" (автор С.Лукашин)*
Пролог
•	Веселая народная мелодия
•	На сцене – две скамеечки, слева и справа, и столик с реквизитом.
•	Входит Наташа: в ситцевом сарафанчике в горошек, в такой же косыночке, в беленьких носочках и красивых туфельках

Наташа:		Здравствуйте, дорогие ребята! Поздравляю вас…

•	Вбегает Степанида, вся растрепанная, чуть чумазая и в валенках

Степанида:		Наташа! Наташа! А можно я?
Наташа:		Что тебе, Степанида?
Степанида:		А можно я поздравлю?
Наташа:		Пожалуйста!
Степанида:		Дорогие бабушки и дедушки!
Наташа:		Степанида! Ну, какие же это бабушки и дедушки?
Степанида:		Ой, извините! Дорогие пожарники и милиционеры!
Наташа:	Степанида! Ну, где ты тут увидела пожарников и милиционеров?  Это же ребятишки!
Степанида:	Да что ты говоришь? А я и не заметила. Дорогие ребятишки! Сердечно поздравляю вас с Днем Железнодорожника и Танкиста! Желаю..
Наташа:	Какого еще танкиста?.. Ребята, какой сегодня праздник?.. (ребята отвечают)… Поняла?
Степанида: 	Не-а! Какая-то каля-маля. И что это за праздник такой, ума не приложу. Сроду не слыхала.
Наташа:	(поздравив ребят с праздником) Ребята, а вы любите читать?.. А русские народные сказки знаете?
Степанида:	Я! Я знаю!  Русская народная сказка «Кинг Конг», русская народная сказка «Терминатор», русская народная сказка «Комеди клаб»
Наташа:	Стоп-стоп! Ребята, разве это русские народные сказки?.. Ну, конечно же нет! А какие русские народные сказки знаете вы?.. Так-так! Правильно… Еще… Молодцы! А давайте, мы с вами поиграем в какую-нибудь русскую народную сказку?
Степанида:	Давайте! Давайте поиграем в  Брюкву.
Наташа:	Во что-о?
Степанида:	Ой, нет, в эту, как её?.. В Тыкву! В тыкву, вот!
Наташа:	Что-то я не знаю такой русской народной сказки.
Степанида:	Ну, как же ты не знаешь? Посадил Папа Карло тыкву. Выросла тыква большая – пребольшая! Стал Папа Карло тыкву катить. Катит – покатит, выкатить не может. Позвал Папа Карло Винни Пуха. Винни Пух за Папу Карло, Папа Карло за Дюймовочку, Дюймовочка за тыкву тащат-потащат, вытащить не могут..
Наташа:	Стоп-стоп-стоп! Ты все перепутала и наврала. Ребята, как правильно называется эта сказка?.. Правильно, Репка. А назовите-ка мне настоящих героев этой сказки… так, так… Молодцы!.. Вот так, Степанида.
Степанида:	А ведь верно. Все я напутала. Давайте, играть в Репку.

Дедушка. Игра № 1
Наташа:	Хорошо. Для начала нам надо выбрать дедушку. Дедушки – они старенькие и часто кашляют. Давайте и мы с вами покашляем. Кто будет громко и красиво кашлять, того мы и пригласим сюда на роль дедушки. Приготовились, начали!

•	Озорная мелодия
•	Заданное происходит
•	Наташа и Степанида выбирают двух мальчиков

Степанида:		А зачем нам двое дедушек?
Наташа:		Чтобы выбрать наилучшего.
Степанида:		Как это?
Наташа:	Очень просто. Многие дедушки часто кашляют, потому что курят табак. Эти ребята, конечно, никогда не будут курить. Правда ведь, ребята?.. Но сейчас вам придется немного покурить понарошку. Вот вам, как бы, две сигареты… (выдает 2 коктейльных соломинки) А вот вам дым… (выдает два стакана воды) По моей команде вы через сигаретки набираете полные рты дыма, а потом обратно через сигаретки выпускаете дым вот в эти форточки, чтобы у нас на сцене дыма не было. Кто вперед весь свой дым выкурит, тот и будет дедушка. Степанида, ты держи форточку перед своим дедушкой, а я перед своим. Готовы?.. Начали!

•	Озорная мелодия
•	Заданное происходит

Наташа:	Ай-да, дедушки! Задымили всю публику. И все-таки настоящим дедушкой оказался (допустим) Дима (надевает победителю накладную бороду) Дедушка Дима садись, пожалуйста вот на эту скамеечку. Сейчас мы подберем тебе бабушку.
Степанида:	А что делать с дедушкой (допустим) Денисом?
Наташа.	А Денис у нас уже не дедушка. Он – Репка!. Пусть садится на другую скамеечку. Мы тоже подберем ему команду.


Бабушка. Игра № 2
Наташа:	А теперь мы приступаем к выборам бабушек. Бабушки – они часто простужаются на сквозняках и поэтому чихают. Давайте и мы почихаем. Готовы? Начали!

•	Озорная мелодия
•	Заданное происходит
•	Наташа и Степанида выбирают двух девочек

Наташа:	Известно, что бабушки – неутомимые труженицы. И даже отдыхая у телевизора, они работают руками вот так… (демонстрирует) А что они при этом делают?.. Правильно, вяжут. Вот и наши бабушки сейчас будут вязать свитера.
Степанида:			А для кого?
Наташа:			Для внуков!
Степанида:			А где они?
Наташа:	А вон их сколько! Ребята, кто из вас не прочь, поработать внуками?.. (выбирает двоих) Сейчас кандидатки в бабушки свяжут вам красивые свитера. Бабушки, вот вам пряжа.

•	Выдают бабушкам атласные ленточки, метров по 5 каждая
•	Концы ленточек привязываются на предплечья «внуков»

Наташа:	Итак, по сигналу, бабушки начинают обматывать внуков пряжей. Кто вперед обмотает, тот и победил. Я считаю до трех. Раз!.. Два!.. Два с половиной!.. Два на волосине!.. Три!

•	Озорная мелодия
•	Заданное происходит
•	Победительнице повязывают головной платочек и отправляют к дедушке
•	Проигравшую - в команду Репка, а внуков провожают, вручив по конфетке

Внучка. Игра № 3
Наташа:	Переходим к внучкам. Внучки – это девочки. А что делают девочки, когда увидят мышь или Филиппа Киркорова?..
Степанида:	Они отдают им пионерские салюты и прыгают на одной ножке. (демонстрирует)… 
Наташа:	Неправильно! Они кричат так громко и тоненько. Попробуем и мы. Три четыре!... (отбирают двоих) Внучки очень любят своих бабушек и дедушек и всячески ухаживают за ними. Этим, дорогие внучки, вы сейчас и займетесь. Ребята, кто из вас не прочь покушать йогурта? (отбирают двоих) Внимание, внучки! Вот это как будто ваши дедушки. Они уже старенькие, ничего сами не могут, даже кушать. Поэтому вы должны их накормить. Вот вам по салфеточке, по ложечке, по  йогурту. По моей команде подбегаете к дедушкам, повязываете салфеточки, открываете йогурты и начинаете кормить. Кто вперед накормит своего престарелого родственника, та  и будет нашей Главной Внучкой… Понятно?.. Начали!

•	Озорная мелодия
•	Заданное происходит
•	Победительнице повязывают бантик и отправляют к «родственникам»
•	Проигравшую - в команду «Репка», а временных «дедушек» провожают, вручив по конфетке.

Музыкальная пауза

Жучка. Игра № 4
Наташа:	Итак, у нас уже имеются в наличии: дедушка, бабушка, внучка и половина репки. Кого нам теперь выбрать?
Степанида:	Буратин!
Наташа:	Зачем?
Степанида:	Чтобы смешней было. Или Бармалеев!
Наташа:	Ты опять все путаешь, Степанида. Ребята правильно говорят: надо выбрать Жучку. А ну-ка, давайте, ребятки полаем, кто громче? (выбирает двоих) Какие у нас замечательные кандидаты на роль Жучки.
Степанида.	Ага, породистые. Вот этот, наверное, ризеншнауцер. А вот эта кокер – спаниель.
Наташа:	Погоди, не мешай. Известно, что у всех собачек имеются тайные уголки, куда они прячут косточки и любимые игрушки. Вот вам по тайному уголку (ставит тарелочки по разным углам авансцены) А вот вам косточки (ставит тарелочку с 15-ю конфетами в центре авансцены) Сейчас вы будете перетаскивать зубами косточки в свои тайные уголки. Чур, больше одной за раз не брать. У кого косточек окажется больше, тот и Жучка. Приготовились, начали!

•	Звучит собачий вальс
•	Заданное происходит.
•	Проигравший уходит в «Репку», а победителю вручают маску собачки и направляют в «семью»

Кошка. Игра № 5
Наташа:		Теперь займемся кошками. Придется нам…
Степанида:		Почесать блох! (демонстрирует)
Наташа:	Да нет! Помяукать! А ну-ка, кто громче?.. (выбирает двоих) Известно, что кошки любят рыбку. Но рыбку-то надо еще поймать. Степанида, принеси-ка нам пруд с рыбками

•	Степанида ставит в центр ведро, на дне которого 2 старых башмака.
•	К каждому башмаку приделаны проволочные петли, которые торчат из ведра

Наташа:	А вот вам удочки (подает удочки) Рыбачьте на здоровье. Кто вперед поймает рыбку, тот и кошка. Начали!

•	Озорная мелодия
•	Заданное происходит
•	Победительнице вручают маску кошки и отправляют в семью
•	Проигравшую - в команду «Репка»

Кошка. Игра № 6
Наташа:	Ну и, наконец, пришла пора выбрать мышку. Поэтому, для начала нам надо что сделать?..
Степанида:		Покукарекать!	
Наташа:	Да разве ж мышки кукарекают?.. Они что делают ребята?.. Верно, пищат. Тогда пищим! (выбирает двоих) Ребята, а в какой еше русской сказке была мышка?.. Верно, Курочка Ряба. Помните: мышка бежала, хвостиком махнула, яичко упало и?.. Правильно, разбилось. Степанида, давай-ка приладим нашим мышкам хвостики.

•	Прицепляют «хвостики
•	Хвостики - это такие шнурки, у которых с одной стороны бельевая прищепка, а с другой пустая жестяная банка
•	Длина шнурка – чуть ниже ребячьего колена

Наташа:	Мышки есть, хвостики есть. А вот и яички. (ставит еще две пустых банки) И сейчас мышки должны, без помощи рук, разболтать свои хвостики так, чтобы сбить ими яички. Кто вперед собьет, тот и мышка! Поехали!

•	Следует игра и развод по заданным выше схемам

Музыкальная пауза

Тянем Репку. Финальная игра.
Наташа:	Ну, а теперь, когда все действующие лица у нас в сборе, пришла пора разыграть нашу сказку. Как она начинается?.. Правильно. Посадил дед репку. Команда Репки, встаньте в линеечку, справа от меня, возьмитесь за руки и присядьте. Хорошо. Что было дальше?.. Выросла репка большая - пребольшая. Так репка, растем, растем Еще выше! Вот у нас какая большая репка! А где у нее хвостик?
Степанида:	(подавая канат) А вот он!
Наташа:	Правильно, Степанида! Репка, возьмите хвостик, но не весь. Половинку оставьте дедушке и его команде… А что было дальше?.. Верно. Стал дед репку тянуть. Дедушка тяни, репка, сопротивляйся. Тянет – потянет – вытянуть не может. Позвал дед?.. Правильно, бабку.  Зови, дед, бабку. Бабка хватайся за хвостик, как будто за деда…

•	Ну, и так далее до «мышки»

Наташа:	А теперь играем по-честному. (ставит в центр банку) Обе команды должны, как следует, взяться за канат. Та команда, которая перетянет соперников вот за эту банку, будет объявлена победительницей. На старт! Внимание! Марш!

•	Озорная музыка.
•	Следует игра.
•	Разумеется, кто бы не победил, награждаются обе команды

----------

lenusik (01.07.2019)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Игровая программа "Муха - Цокотуха" (автор С.Лукашин)*
1. Разминка
•	Музыка
•	Входит ведущая

Ведущая:	Здравствуйте – здравствуйте, дорогие двоечники, второгодники, хулиганы и ябеды!.. Вы хотите сказать, что среди вас нет ни одного двоечника, хулигана и ябеды?.. Может вы еще скажете, что учитесь на одни четверки и пятерки?.. Может вы еще скажете, что любите читать книжки?.. А это мы сейчас проверим. Кто из вас читал сказку Корнея Чуковского «Муха – цокотуха»?..А наизусть, хотя бы отрывочек,  кто может прочитать?.. Так, поднимайся на сцену. (выводит одного из ребятишек) И давай, хотя бы один куплетик! 

•	Вызванный читает

Ведущая:	Молодец! За блистательное исполнения отрывка из великой сказки мальчик (девочка) награждается вашими аплодисментами и сладким призом!

•	Музыка
•	Награждение
•	Проводы чтеца

Ведущая:	Еще раз ваши аплодисменты чтецу. Он действительно нает эту сказку. Не то что вы… Что?.. Вы хотите сказать, что тоже знаете? А мы сейчас проверим. Не боитесь?.. Давайте так. Я буду читать первые строчки куплетов, а вы вторые. Например, я – «Муха – муха», а вы – «Цокотуха». Я – «позолоченное», а вы  - брюхо». И так далее. Договорились?.. Тогда, начали!

•	Звучит ритмическая музыка
•	В стиле «реп» следует заданная забава

Ведущая:	Муха-муха?
Дети:		Цокотуха!
Ведущая:	Позолоченное?
Дети:		Брюхо!
Ведущая:	Муха по полю?
Дети:		Пошла!
Ведущая:	Муха денежку?
Дети:		Нашла!
Ведущая:	Пошла муха?
Дети:		На базар!
Ведущая:	И купила?
Дети:		Самовар!
Ведущая:	Приходите?
Дети:		Тараканы!
Ведущая:	Я вас чаем?
Дети:		Угощу!
Ведущая:	Нынче муха - цокотуха?
Дети:		Именинница!

Ведущая:	Браво! Молодцы! Придется вас всех наградить. За прекрасное высокохудожественное исполнение, все дети награждаются… моиси восторженными аплодисментами и… криками ура-а!

•	Кричит, аплодирует


2. Явление Изабеллы Козявкиной
•	Печальная музыка
•	С плачем входит Изабелла Козявкина

Ведущая:	О чем ты плачешь, Изабелла Козявкина
Изабелла:	А как же мне Изабелле Козявкиной не плакать? У меня под кроваткой, в баночке, жила – была муха, по имени Кристина Орбакайте. Красивая такая муха, веселая. Мы с ней играли в шашки и домино. Я ее кормила педи – грипалом и Кити – кэтом. А сегодня к ней на именины я пригласила Машу Букашкину, Наташу Таракашкину и Ваню Клопикова… (плачет)
Ведущая:	Так о чем ты опять плачешь, Изабелла Козявкина?. Радоваться надо.
Изабелла:	Так как же мне Изабелле Козявкиной опять не плакать? А потом без приглашения заявился Вася Паучкастый и… Ой, я не могу! (плачет)
Ведущая:	Да не плачь ты, Изабелла Козявкина! Лучше расскажи, что было дальше?
Изабелла:	А дальше Вася Паучкастый схватил баночку с Кристиной Орбакайте и унес ее за синие горы, за дальние долы
Ведущая:	Зачем?
Изабелла:	Он хочет зажарить ее и съесть… Ой, я не могу!
Ведущая:	Съесть?.. Муху?.. Не может быть!


3. Явление Васи Паучкастого
•	Грозная музыка
•	Злорадно хохоча, из кулисы появляется Вася Паучкастый
•	В руках у него трехлитровая банка, с большой красивой мухой (муляж)

Вася:		Ха-ха-ха! Очень даже может быть! Я обожаю кушать разных мух! Я уже съел сто тысяч разных мух! Но еще ни разу мне не приходилось кушать такую жирненькую, такую аппетитненькую муху, как Кристина Орбакайте! Ха-ха-ха!
Ведущая:	Не смей этого делать Вася Паучкастый! Немедленно верни Кристину Орбакайте Изабелле Козявкиной!
Вася:	Ни за что! Я сейчас пойду вот в эту ширмочку, приготовлю там гарнирчик, приготовлю подливчик. А потом намажу вашу Кристину Орбакайте кэтчупом, натру ее чесночком, зажарю и съем!
Ведущая:	Не делай этого Вася Паучкастый!
Вася:	Еще как сделаю! Ха-ха-ха! (скрывается)


4. Набор в комариное войско
Ведущая:	Не плачь, Изабелла Козявкина. Слезами горю не поможешь. Надо победить Васю Паучкастого и освободить муху.
Изабелла:	Кто? Кто может победить Васю Паучкастого? Он знаешь, какой сильный? Двумя пальцами рвет пополам учебник по арифметике!
Ведущая:	Как это кто?.. Ребята, а кто в сказке победил злодея – паука?.. Правильно, комарик. Изабелла Козявкина, ты слышала, что сказали ребята?
Изабелла:	Но где? Где нам взять такого отважного и сильного комарика?
Ведущая:	Как это где? А ребята-то у нас на что?.. Мы сейчас выберем пятерых А потом из них выберем самого сильного. Ребята, а вы знаете, насекомых, которые умеют летать?.. Тогда назовите мне их.

•	Дети называют
•	Ведущая поднимает на сцену двух последних

Изабелла:	Поняла! Поняла! Ребята а назовите мне насекомых, которые ползают?

•	Дети называют
•	Изабелла поднимает двух последних

Ведущая: 	Итак, у нас имеются 4 кандидата на роль Главного Комара. Осталось выбрать  последнего. Ребята, ответь мне на вопрос, что мухи больше любят солененькое или сладенькое? Первым сказал вот этот мальчик! Прошу на сцену!


5. Конкурс первый
Изабелла:	Итак, у нас пять кандидатов на роль комара. Кто-то из них обязательно победит Васю Паучкастого и освободит муху
Вася:	(показавшись) И никто меня не победит! Бе-бе-бе! А я – то, между прочим, уже гарнирчик приготовил. Бе-бе-бе! (прячется)
Изабелла:	Ребята, надо поторопиться. Ответь мне на вопрос: чем пьют комарики? Правильно, носиками. Их еще называют хоботками. Вот вам по хоботку

•	Раздает коктейльные соломинки, в то время как Ведущая расставляет на скамеечке пять стаканчиков пепси-колы

Изабелла:	Сейчас зазвучит музыка, вы подбежите к стаканчикам, опустите хоботки и начнете пить пепси – колу. Кто последний выпьет, вылетает из игры, как настоящий комарик. Приготовились!.. Начали!

•	Музыка, конкурс, проводы проигравшего с поощрительным призом


6. Конкурс второй
Ведущая:	У нас осталось четыре комарика. Ну, берегись, Вася Паучкастый! Скоро мы зададим тебе перцу!
Вася:	(показавшись) А я –то, между прочим, уже подливчик приготовил. Бе-бе-бе! (прячется)
Ведущая:	Ну, погоди! Ты у нас додразнишься. Итак мы с вами выяснили, что самое главное оружие комара – это носик. Но у наших ребят носики коротковатые. Сейчас мы их удлиним.

•	Вместе с Изабеллой надевает на ребят буратиновые носики на резинках, сделанные из плотной бумаги.

Ведущая.	А теперь я попрошу двух взрослых помочь нам.

•	Поднимаются двое взрослых.
•	Им вручается веревка, метра четыре, на которой, на ниточках, подвешены точно такие же носики, штук 13 - 15
•	Веревку растягивают и поднимают
•	Ведущая и Изабелла вооружаются ножницами.

Ведущая:	А теперь, комарики, внимание! Как только зазвучит музыка, вы будете, без помощи рук, надевать вот эти носики на свои, а мы будем их обрезать. Кто из вас соберет таким образом больше носиков, тот выиграл. Кто собрал меньше всех, выходит из игры. Понятно?.. Начали!

•	Музыка, конкурс, проводы проигравшего с поощрительным призом


7. Конкурс третий
Изабелла:	У нас осталось три кандидата на роль Главного Комара, который задаст настоящую трепку этому Васе Паучкастому.
Вася:	(показавшись) А я –то, уже вашу муху – горбуху чесночком натер. Бе-бе-бе! (прячется)
Изабелла:	Бессовестный ты, Вася Паучкастый! Ребята, вот мы с вами говорим. А комарики что делают?.. Верно, пищат! Вот вам по пикульке. (раздает по свистку) Сейчас я скомандую: делай раз! – вы наберете полные легкие воздуха. Скомандую: делай два! – вы начинаете пищать. Кто из вас больше пропищит, за один вздох, тот и победитель. Ну, а кто меньше, увы, покидает нашу сцену… Делай раз!.. Делай два!

•	Музыка, конкурс, проводы проигравшего с поощрительным призом


7. Конкурс четвертый
Ведущая:	Ура победителям! Еще немного и мы освободим нашу муху. Нашу Кристину Орбакайте!
Вася:	(показавшись)  Как бы не так! А я –то, между прочим, вашу Кристину Орбакайте уже кетчупом полил. Бе-бе-бе! (прячется)
Ведущая: 	Ох, Вася, те у нас до дразнишься! (победителям) Ребятки, одевайте, носики. На этот раз мы,  с Изабеллой Козявкиной к вашим носикам приделали иголочки, для того, чтобы вы ими могли протыкать шарики. Кто быстрей свои шарики проткнет, тот и будет Главным Комаром Всех Времен и Народов!

•	Изабелла вносит две связки по пять (семь) шариков. 
•	Одну отдает Ведущей, со второй встает сама.
•	Ведущая командует
•	Музыка, конкурс, проводы проигравшего с поощрительным призом


8. Битва С Васей Паучкастым
Изабелла:	Вот он! Вон он наш Главный комар Артиллерии и Военно-Морского Флота, который обязательно задаст трепку Васе Паучкастому!
Вася:	(выглянув) Ну-ка, ну-ка? Этот меня победит, что ли? Да я его одним пальчиком уложу!
Ведущая:	А это мы сейчас увидим. Выходи, подлый трус, на смертный бой!

•	Музыка
•	Вася выходит
•	Ему и Комару надевают на руки боксерские перчатки.
•	По сигналу они начинают боксировать
•	Разумеется, Вася боксирует понарошку.
•	Кряхтит, ворчит и, наконец, падает.


9. Апофигей
•	Фанфары

Изабелла:	Слава! Слава комару – победителю!
Вася:	Пощадите! Простите меня! Я больше не буду!
Ведущая:	Погоди, Вася Паучкастый! Сначала мы должны узнать мнение народа. Эй, народ! Кто  за то, чтобы пощадить Васю поднимите правую ногу!..А кто за то, чтобы ему сначала еще разочек треснуть, а потом уж пощадить?.. Так-так, не очень понятно. Знаешь, что, комар, на всякий случай тресни его еще раз, а потом уж прости

•	Так и делают.

Ведущая: 	А теперь, Вася Паучкастый, немедленно верни Кристину Орбакайте Изабелле Козявкиной
Вася:	Сейчас-сейчас, верну (убегает и прибегает уже с банкой) Вот она ваша муха, жива – целехонька.
Изабелла:	(целуя банку) Ах ты, лапочка моя! Именинница! (прикладывает ухо к банке) Что?.. Хочешь выйти замуж за комара?.. Нет?.. А что тогда?.. Приз победителю?.. Конечно, конечно!
Ведущая. 	(вручая приз) Слава! Слава комару – победителю!
Изабелла: 	Погоди, не шуми! Она еще что-то хочет. (у банки) Что Кристиночка?.. Ах каравай! Обязательно! Ты же именинница! (ведущей) Она хочет, чтобы мы вокруг нее водили хоровод и пели «Каравай»
Ведущая:	И правильно! А вы ребята, подпевайте, кто будет лучше подпевать получит приз!

•	Музыка
•	Ставят банку в центр
•	Комар, Вася Изабелла и ведущая образуют хоровод и поют.

Как на Мухиных именинах
Испекли мы каравай
Вот такой вышины!
Вот такой нижины!
Вот такой ширин !
Вот такой ужины!

•	Рассыпаются  в цепочку, помогают песне аплодисментами

Каравай – каравай
Кого  любишь – выбирай! 

Голос 	(как бы от мухи)
Я люблю признаться всех
Но детишек больше всех!

Изабелла.	Ура-а! У Кристиночки голос прорезался!
Ведущая:	Всем спасибо. Пели замечательно. Поэтому награждаются все, моими бурными аплодисментами (аплодирует)
Изабелла:	И моими воздушными поцелуями! (посылает)
Обе:	До новых встреч!

----------

lenusik (01.07.2019)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Шоколад – шоу.

На сцене 2 легких мяча и 4 скамеечки, слева для первой команды, справа для второй, на сцене для проведения игр, а скамеечку на дальнем плане украшают 4 ведерка с номерами 1,2,3,4. ведерки закрыты крышками.
Бьют барабаны. Выходят Клоуны, Тепа и Шлепа. Работают в стиле рэп.

ШЛЕПА. 
Что это за звуки, что это за ритмы;
Что это за шум и гам-тарарам?
То ли битва, то ли молитва,
То ли где-то шалит великан!

ТЕПА.
Не волнуйтесь, что вы, что вы, что вы!
Здесь собралось столько ребят
Посмотреть на шоколад-шоу –
Это танцевальный … Шоу-колад!

ШЛЕПА. 
Что такое  шоколад-шоу?
Все равно я ничего не пойму.
Может быть это такая школа,
Где заставляют читать Му-му?

ТЕПА.
Экий ты, право, клоун бестолковый!
Здесь не обижают маленьких ребят.
Это же просто шоколад-шоу,
Это танцевально- задрыгальный

ШЛЕПА. Это музыкально – закричальный

ТЕПА. Это театрально – закривляльный

ОБА. Шоу-колад!

ТЕПА. Здравствуйте – здравствуйте, дорогие ребята! Меня зовут Тепа!
ШЛЕПА. А меня… Попа!.. Ой, нет, Шлепа! Шлепа, вот!
ТЕПА. Шлепа – попа?
ШЛЕПА. Нет, просто Шлепа.
ТЕПА. А-а… А сегодня у нас шоколад-шоу, это значит…
ШЛЕПА. Это значит, что кое-кто из вас будет кушать вот такие шоколадки. (показывает)
ТЕПА. А некоторые наедятся их раз и навсегда.
ШЛЕПА. Как это навсегда?
ТЕПА. Ну, значит до отвала.
ШЛЕПА. Как это до отвала?!.
ТЕПА. Да очень просто. Поел так, отвалился и лежишь, почесываешь животик.
ШЛЕПА. А а-а… Ну, давай тогда начинать.
ТЕПА. Мы не можем начинать без Шоколадки.
ШЛЕПА. Так вот же она! (показывает)
ТЕПА. Да нет!  Так зовут большую девочку, которая проводит шоколадные соревнования.
ШЛЕПА. Ну, так давай ее позовем.
ТЕПА. Давай. А ребята нам помогут. Как только я скажу три-четыре, мы все вместе дружно хором скажем: Шо-ко-лад-ка! Хорошо?... Три-четыре!
ВСЕ. Шо-ко-лад-ка!
ГОЛОС. Га-га-га!
КЛОУНЫ. Вы придете?
ГОЛОС. Не фига.
КЛОУНЫ. Почему?
ГОЛОС. Не дружно позвали. Прием окончен.
ШЛЕПА. Ребята, надо дружней! Три-четыре!
ВСЕ. Шо-ко-лад-ка!
ГОЛОС. Вот теперь другое дело! Встречайте!
ТЕПА. Ребята, встретим Шоколадку хлопаньем, топаньем, криком, писком и визгом!..

Музыка. Входит Шоколадка.

ШОКОЛАДКА. Здравствуйте, ребята! Начинаем Шоколад-шоу! Посмотрите, пожалуйста, вот сюда… Перед вами 4 ведерочка, 3 из которых полны…
ШЛЕПА. Шоколадками!
ШОКОЛАДКА. 3 из которых полны чудесным челябинским воздухом!
ШЛЕПА. Фи-и!
ШОКОЛАДКА. А одно ведерко полно…
ТЕПА. Чудесным магнитогорским воздухом!
ШОКОЛАДКА. Нет! Оно заполнено шоколадками!
ШЛЕПА. Ура-а! а кому оно достанется?
ШОКОЛАДКА. Тем, кто будет участвовать в наших соревнованиях по поеданию шоколада на скорость…
ТЕПА.  А кто, допустим, не хочет соревноваться, может получить это ведерочко?
ШОКОЛАДКА. Может, но шансов у него меньше.
ШЛЕПА. А как же мы выберем спортсменов?
ШОКОЛАДКА. А  это очень просто. Тепа и Шлепа, вы сейчас возьмете эти мячики и, по команде, кинете их в зал. Ребята, которые поймают мячики, поднимаются на сцену и участвуют в соревнованиях… Понятно?.. Тогда мячи в зал!..


Тепа и Шлепа бросают мячи. Момент этот спорный, поэтому клоуны внимательно отслеживают поймавших, сбегают в партер и выводят счастливчиков. Они же ассистируют Шоколадке в проведении 1 блока конкурсов.

Шоколадный спринт.
На скамеечку кладут две шоколадки. Участникам предлагается подбежать к ним. Развернуть и съесть. Критерием выполнения задания считается открытый в сторону зрителя рот и громкий звук «А-а!» кто первый, остается на левой скамеечке. Проигравший покидает сцену.

Шоколадный бокс.
Следующей паре, поймавшей мячи, предлагается то же задание, но выполнять его следует в боксерских перчатках. Условия и критерии те же.
Шоколадное фехтование.
Очередную пару ставят в фехтовальную позицию. На вместо рапир у них столовые ложки. Перед спортсменами ставят 2 банки, 0, 75л..на  дне каждой банки разрезанная на 3 части шоколадка.
Задача, не прибегая к помощи второй руки извлечь шоколад и съесть.

ШОКОЛАДКА. Итак, ребята, перед вами на левой скамеечке 3 победителя. Целая команда Шоколадных львов. Возможно, очень скоро, кто-то из них выиграет заветное ведерочко. А пока в нашей программе страшная музыкальная пауза, в которой будет исполнена страшная людоедская песня!.. Не испугаетесь?.. Нет?.. А мы посмотрим. Итак людоедская песня №1. исполняют заслуженные артисты шоколадных программ Тепа и Шлепа!

Первая людоедская песня.

Жили у бабуси 2 веселых гуся
Один серый, друго	й белый, -
Две сурьезных птицы!

Кушали конфетки, кушали котлетки.
Один серый, другой белый
Ели мармулады!

Кончились котлетки, кончились конфетки.
Один серый, другой белый
К бабке в дом приходют!

Господи Исуси! – говорит бабуся,-
Один серый, другой белый
Ну-ка, кыш отседав!

Ужинали гуси бабушкой Марусей.
Раз кусочек, два кусочек,-
Вкусная бабуся!

ШОКОЛАДКА. Ай, молодцы ребята! Не испугались! Мы продолжаем шоколад-шоу! Наша команда шоколадных львов уже радостно потирает руки, думая, что сейчас разделит ведерочки. А не тут-то было!.. Потому что мы начинает 2 тур нашей программы и выбираем новую команду, команду Шоколадных тигров! Тепа и Шлепа, мячи в зал.

Проводят еще 3 игры, набирая команду на правой скамеечке.

Шоколадная рыбалка.
Тепа и Шлепа выносят две удочки. На окончании лесок петли, в петлях развернутые шоколадные батончики. Удочки поднимают так, что бы шоколадки можно было съесть либо с колен, либо сильно наклонившись.
Спортсмены, сложив руки за спиной, поедают батончики, кто вперед.

Шоколадное плавание.
На игровую скамейку ставят 2 миски с водой. На дне каждой миски шоколадка, разделенная на четыре части. Задача та же, съесть без помощи рук.
Шоколадный тигр.
Спортсменам завязывают глаза и разводят по сторонам. Одному дают в руки полуразвернутый батончик. Это стрелок. Другой открывает рот и произносит долгое «А-а!» Это мишень.
Стрелок идет на звук, стараясь попасть «Мишени» в рот. Если попадает туда – 3очка, если попадает в голову – 2 очка, если в корпус – 1 очко.
Затем игроки меняются задачами.
Выигрывает набравший большее количество очков.
В случае, если оба попали, допустим, в голову, выигрывает тот, кто коснулся соперника ближе ко рту.

ШОКОЛАДКА. Итак, у нас образовалось две команды: команда Шоколадных тигров и команда Шоколадных львов. Скоро, очень скоро они сойдутся в решающем поединке за право разделить между собой ведерочки. А пока…

Вторая людоедская песня.
Дядя Веня – людоед
Приготовил на обед
Из хорошеньких девчонок
100 поджаристых котлет.
Он намазал их вареньем,
Он добавил сверху крем.
Ай-да, повар, дядя Веня,
По-английски Анкл Бенс!

Дядя Веня – людоед
Замечательный сосед.
Он соседку, людоедку
Приглашает на обед.
Она съела все котлеты
И варение и крем.
И сказала: «Как невкусно,
Дядя Веня, Анкл Бенс!»

Дядя Веня – людоед 
Рассердился за обед.
Он соседке – людоедке
Вставил в ухо пистолет.
Бах! – и нету людоедки!
Он добавил сверху крем.
Ай-да, повар дядя Веня,
По-английски Анкл Бенс!

ШОКОЛАДКА. Итак, мы переходим к решающим состязаниям между двумя командами. Эти ребята кушали шоколад, но всухомятку. Не мешает его залить, как вы считаете?.. Тогда наш последний конкурс!

Последний конкурс.
На игровую скамеечку ставят две литровых банки, полных, допустим, пепси колой. В каждую банку опущено по три коктейльных соломинки. Командам предлагается подбежать к банкам и выпить содержимое,  кто вперед.
Проигравшая команда покидает сцену.
ШОКОЛАДКА. Итак, у нас имеется 3 победителя, которые се	йчас разделят ведерки. Но победителей у нас 3, а ведерка 4. кому же достанется четвертое?.. А вам, дорогие зрители! Помните, я говорила о том, что даже не участвуя в наших конкурсах, можно выиграть ведерко с шоколадом. Этот момент нгаступил. Тепа, я прошу тебя, еще раз кинуть только один мячик в зал. Кто поймает, поднимается к нам делить ведерочки!

Кидают. Выводят счастливчика. Ставят рядом с финалистами.

Финал.
Один из клоунов выносит разнос с карточками. На карточках номера 1,2,3,4, цифрами вниз. Ребята поочередно тянут номерки, кому какой достанется. Ведущая, зная в каком ведерке, находится шоколад, производит их вскрытие так, что бы выигрышное ведерко было последним. Это может выглядеть так.


ШОКОЛАДКА. Я прошу Шлепу встать у скамеечки и поднять над головой раскрытый пакет, а Тепе предлагаю встать на скамеечку, взять ведерко №1 и пролить шоколадный дождь, в пакет, если, конечно, в этом ведерке есть шоколад.

Так и делают 3 раза, опрокидывая в пакет ведерки, где находится всего лишь по одной поощрительной шоколадке, с которыми и провожают неудачников со сцены. Шоколадный дождь проливается в четвертый раз.
Победителю вручают пакет и корону. Ставят на скамейку и исполняют для него последнюю песенку.

Шоколадную державу
Возглавляешь ты по праву!
Славу мы иебе поем,
Шоколадный чемпион!

Подружился ты с удачей.
Пусть она тебе и дальше
Соответствует во всем
Шоколадный чемпион!

----------


## Саша и Наташа

В нашем городе наше Агентство"Саша и Наташа" более 10 лет профессионально занимается детской анимацией. Выберите для своего ребенка именинную программу по вкусу: http://sasha-natasha.mk.ua/den_rozhdenija_detskij Клоунская именинная программа самая яркая, карнавальная! Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7л «Пиратская вечеринка» для мальчишек и девчонок с мужским характером! Рекомендуемый возраст 5-10лет Волшебник и «Феи Винкс» Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет Подробнее... Спайдермен на празднике Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет Подробнее... Гламурная вечеринка Рекомендуемый возраст 7-15 лет "Магик - шоу" Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет "Космо-пати" или Трансформер на празднике Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет Вечеринка супергероев Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет Бабушка Яга на празднике Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет Подробнее... Ковбойская вечеринка Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет Подробнее... Буратино и мальвина Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет Лунтик собирает друзей Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет Музыкальная тусовка тинейджеров Рекомендуемый возраст 10- 13-15лет Шрек и фиона Рекомендуемый возраст 3-7лет Экспериментальный день рождения "Лаборатория чудес" Афро в цирке Ростовые куклы Наши спец эффекты (мыльное шоу, искусственный снег, пневмоконфетти, фейерверки, ШОКОЛАДНЫЙ ФОНТАН, аквагрим)

----------


## Праздник в Томске

Интересные материалы! Спасибо авторам! Скорее бы летние каникулы, обязательно буду заглядывать сюда при составлении программ!  :Ok:

----------


## Та Ти

Привет всем!  Как то тут давно никого не было, но все же хочу поделиться интересной ссылочной,  много всего нужного для работы с детьми отсюда беру и не только на лето http://vk.com/vojatnik

----------

valentinka79 (28.01.2016)

----------


## semizvetik

Спасибо огромное. очень ценный материал!

----------


## Рамоновна

в этом году организация лета у нас будет строиться по *модулям*
вот такие *методические рекомендации* мы подготовили для клубников

МЕТОДИЧЕСКИЕ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ
ПО ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ СОВМЕСТНО С ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНЫМИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯМИ
ЛЕТНЕГО ОТДЫХА ДЕТЕЙ
(2016г.)

ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННО-ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ МОДУЛЬ

1. Школа юного мастера
-проведение занятий и мастер-классов по направлениям ДПИ – с результатом- выставкой
2. Школа юного артиста
-проведение занятий по самодеятельному искусству (вокал, хореография, худ.чтение) – с результатом – готовые номера, мини-концерт
3. Школа юного краеведа
-занятия по истории родного края, экскурсии

ДОСУГОВЫЙ МОДУЛЬ

1. Игры старого двора (подробно - в электронном варианте)
2. Проведение детских игродискотек и игровых программ различной тематики
3. Проведение квест-игр (1 игра - в план)
4. Организация и проведение детского концерта

ЭКОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ МОДУЛЬ

1. Познавательные мероприятия экологического направления
2. Походы в лес
3. Экологические трудовые десанты

ПРОФИЛАКТИЧЕСКИЙ МОДУЛЬ

1. Спортивные мероприятия
2. Мероприятия, направленные на борьбу с асоциальными явлениями

КРУЖКОВОЙ МОДУЛЬ

Организация деятельности существующих детских клубных формирований

----------

Алла и Александр (27.05.2016), Леди N (28.05.2016), Мурмузетка (27.05.2016)

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги) в том году провела интересную летнюю площадку и заняла первое место по району.Вот такой план,который уже говорит о многом...презентации легко можно найти в интернете.Сценарии не обнаружила на компе, после поломки ноута. Могу скинуть отчет с фотографиями на почту.Мой адрес в подписи видно,обращайтесь,помогу)
План работы детской летней площадки
“Машина времени”.
с 24 июля по 10 августа 2018года.
для детей 6-14лет


      Перед большинством родителей встает вопрос о том, каким образом организовать полноценный летний отдых своим детям.
С целью организации летнего отдыха и летней занятости детей ежегодно на базе МБУ РДК Владимировский филиал организуются летние площадки.
В чем необходимость открытия летних площадок при филиале?
Как свидетельствуют исследования занятости детей в летний период, не все дети имеют возможность поехать в загородные лагеря или  выехать из деревни к родственникам. Большой процент детей остается не охваченным организованной деятельностью. Предоставленные сами себе дети подвержены влиянию улицы, дорожно-транспортным происшествиям, несчастным случаям, они невольно попадают в группы риска.
Летние площадки - наиболее доступный, а для многих единственный, выход из положения.
Особенность данной программы летнего отдыха в том, что она способна удовлетворить интересы и потребности детей разного возраста. Организованный отдых во время каникул является одной из форм воспитания и занятости детей. Происходит создание благоприятных условий для общения детей между собой, обмена духовными и эмоциональными ценностями, личностными интересами. 
 Владимировский филиал принимает активное участие в организации летнего отдыха детей. Это обусловлено существующими проблемами:
1. Наличие детей, относящихся к «группе риска» и требующих
особого внимания: дети из неблагополучных семей и дети из малообеспеченных семей. 
2. Рост численности правонарушений и проявлений асоциального 
поведения среди детей и подростков.
3. Неумение детей организовать полезный и интересный досуг.
Таким образом, летний отдых сегодня – это не только социальная защита, это ещё и простор для творческого развития, что создаёт условия для социализации подрастающего поколения с учётом реалий современной жизни.
 Цель: Создать и разнообразить полноценный отдых детей в летний период.
Задачи : 
1. Совершенствование форм и содержания отдыха;
2. Оздоровление детей, воспитание потребности в здоровом образе жизни;
3. Создание условий для самореализации личности ребенка, проявления активной жизненной позиции.
4. Развитие творческих способностей детей.
5. Патриотическое воспитание детей.
6.В рамках года добровольца и волонтера создать благоприятные условия для привлечения детей и подростков к волонтерской деятельности.
 7.Укрепление связей между детьми разного возраста.
№	дата	Объект	Планируемые
мероприятия	Время	ответственный
1	
24 июля
(вторник)	 
филиал	Открытие детской летней площадки
Познавательная программа 
"Каменный век"
1. Беседа с показом презентации 
"Homo sapiens "
2.Мастер класс по изготовлению одежды первобытных ,их орудия и украшений.
3.Игровая программа
"В гости к предкам "
4.Показ мультфильма "Семейка Крудс"	
15.00
18.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
2	
25июля
(среда)	 
филиал	Познавательная программа 
"Древний Египет"
1.Беседа с показом презентации "Письменность Древнего Египта" 
2. Мастер класс по изготовлению одежды египтян и головного убора
3. Развлекательная программа
"На берегах Нила"
4.Настольная игра"Мехен"
5. Показ мультфильма 
"Принц Египта"	
15.00
18.00

Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
3	
26 июля
(четверг)	
Около филиала
	Познавательная программа 
"Древняя Греция"
 1.Беседа с показом презентации "Культура древней Греции"
2. Мастер класс по изготовлению одежды греков и амфоры. 3.Спортивная программа
"Олимпийские игры"
4.Показ мультфильма 
"12 подвигов Геракла"	
15.00
18.00


Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
4	
27июля
(пятница)


филиал

	Познавательная программа 
"Древний Рим"
1.Беседа с показом презентации 
"Древний Рим"
2. Мастер класс по изготовлению одежды римлян и головного убора
3.Игровая программа
" Колизей "
4.Настольная римская игра.
5.Показ мультфильма 
"Гладиаторы Рима"	
15.00
18.00


Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
5	
31июля
(вторник)	
филиал	Познавательная программа
"Русская горница"
1.Беседа с показом презентации "Славяне"
2. Мастер класс по изготовлению  русской  народной одежды и головного убора.
3.Игровая программа
" Русские забавы "
4. Мастер класс по изготовлению куклы оберег.
5.Показ мультфильмов
" Русские народные сказки"	
15.00
18.00


Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
6	
1 августа
(среда)	
Посадки около села	Развлекательная программа
" Лагерь индейцев "
1.Мастер класс по изготовлению  головного убора индейцев.
2.Игровая программа
"  Дети природы "
3.Пикник.	
15.00
18.00


Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
7	
2 августа
(четверг)

Село и 
филиал	Познавательная программа 
"Дикий запад Америки"
 1.Беседа с показом презентации "Ковбои"
2.Квест -игра
" В поисках стада "
3. Показ мультфильма
"Раз ковбой, два ковбой "	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.


8	
3августа
(пятница)	
филиал 	Познавательная программа 
"Золотой век" 
1.Беседа с показом презентаций
" Бал " ," История флота Российского "  и о вредных привычках.
2. Мастер классы по изготовлению головного убора, этикету за столом и бальный танец. 3.Разгадывание ребусов и кроссвордов.
4.Фотосессия.
5. Показ мультфильма
"Золушка "	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.

9	
7 августа
(вторник)	
филиал	Познавательная программа 
"21 век"( часть 1)
1.Показ презентации
" Великие изобретения человечества через века и страны " и о вреде компьютерных игр. 
2.Настольные современные игры.
3.Разучивание танца
"Флеш-моб" 
4.Мастер класс
" Кекс за 5 минут"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
10	
8 августа
(среда)	
село	Патриотическо - трудовая программа 
("21 век" часть 2)
" Мы волонтеры"
1.Беседа с показом презентации
" Я - волонтер "
2. .Акция "Чистая остановка
3.Акция "Святые источники"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.

11	
9августа
(четверг)	
	Познавательная программа
"Вперед в будущее"
1.Беседа с показом презентации  "Галактика"
2.Игровая программа "Космические приключения "
3.Конкурс рисунков"Наш мир через тысячелетия"
4.Показ мультфильма
" Роботы"	
15.00
18.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.


12

10 августа
(пятница)	
филиал	Закрытие детской летней площадки
"Наше путешествие "
1.Оформление стенда " Машина времени Наше путешествие "
2.Заполнение альбома 
" Наше путешествие "	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.



План работы может быть  изменён, в зависимости от погодных условий.
План работы составила заведующая филиалом ___________________ Борисова Л.Л.

----------

уктур (16.06.2019)

----------


## лариса львовна

Нашла еще план с 2017 года,тоже признали лучшей летней детской площадкой в районе.Может кому-то поможет в поисках идей)Каждый день я играла какую-то роль...Пеппи длинный чулок,Незнайка,Светофор,Машенька...Каждый день это остановка на станции,где живет  герой из мультфильма или детского фильма,сказки.
План работы детской летней площадки
“Весёлый экспресс”.
с 1 июля по  21 июля 2017года.
для детей 6-14лет

Лето – это пора каникул, время, когда ребенку необходимо реализовать свою двигательную, творческую активность.
Лето – это отдых, который должен быть активным, творческим, познавательным и интересным для детей.
Летний период – это особый этап, обладающий потенциальными возможностями для саморазвития, самореализации и самоутверждения личности ребенка.
 Цель: создание благоприятных условий для летнего отдыха и физического развития детей, развитие любознательности и познавательной активности, формирование трудовых навыков.
Задачи : 
1. Совершенствование форм и содержания отдыха;
2. Оздоровление детей, воспитание потребности в здоровом образе жизни;
3. Создание условий для самореализации личности ребенка, проявления активной жизненной позиции;
4. Развитие творческих способностей детей;
5. Патриотическое воспитание детей.
№	дата	Объект	Планируемые
мероприятия	Время	ответственный
1	
1июля
(суббота)	 
филиал	Открытие детской летней площадки
1.Игровая программа
"В добрый путь"
2.Показ мультфильма "Маша и медведь"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
2	
2июля
(воскресенье)	 
филиал	Познавательная программа "Станция -школа Василисы Премудрой"
1.Беседа с показом презентации и викториной "Детские писатели"
2.Игра в настольные игры
3.Показ детского фильма "Царевна -лягушка"	
15.00
17.00

Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
3	
4июля
(вторник)	
Около филиала
	Развлекательная программа 
"Станция -детская площадка"
1.Игровая программа "Игры нашего двора"
2.Показ фильма "Пеппи длинный чулок" 	
15.00
17.00


Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
4	
5июля
(среда)


филиал

	Развлекательная программа 
"Станция - Цветочная поляна"
1.Изготовление цветов из бумаги (разные техники )
2.Рисование с феей Фиалкой
3.Показ детского фильма "Страна фей"	
15.00
17.00


Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
5	
6июля
(четверг)	
филиал	Познавательная программа"Станция -интеллектуальный клуб"
1.Интеллектуальная игра "Сто к одному"
2.Показ мультфильма "Незнайка на луне"	
15.00
17.00


Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
6	
7июля
(пятница)	
филиал	Познавательная программа" Станция Неболейка"
1.Беседа с показом презентации "Первая помощь"
2.Игровая программа "Я - доктор"
3.Показ мультфильма "Доктор Айболит"	
15.00
17.00


Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
7	
8июля
(суббота)

Село и 
филиал	Познавательная программа "Станция -деревня Владимировка"
1.Квест -игра "12 записок' с экскурсией
2.Рисование на тему "Красота родного края"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.


8	
11июля
(вторник)	
филиал и село (около улицы Молодежная)	Спортивная программа "Станция - стадион"
1.Показ презентации о вредных привычках
2.Игра "Футбол"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.

9	
12июля
(среда)	
филиал и село	Познавательная программа "Станция -Экологическая"
1.Беседа с показом презентации  "Глобальные проблемы экологии"
2.Акция "А знаете ли вы?"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.
10	
13июля
(четверг)	
Посадки около села	Развлекательная программа" Станция - лесная полянка"
1.Игровая программа "Хранители природы"
2.Пикник на природе	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.

11	
14июля
(пятница)	
село	Экологическая программа "Станция - санитарная "
1.Акция "Чистая остановка
2.Акция "Святые источники"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.


12

15июля
(суббота)	
филиал	Познавательная программа "Станция -музей"
1.Беседа "Музыкальные инструменты'
2.Игра "Оркестр"
3.Изготовление музыкальных инструментов 
4.Показ мультфильма "Бременские музыканты"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.

13	
18июля
(вторник)	
филиал	Развлекательная программа
"Станция-Заповедник"
1.Беседа с показом презентации "Берегите животный мир"
2.Игровая программа "Ребята зверята"
3.Показ мультфильма
"Мадагаскар"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.

14	
19июля
(среда)	
филиал	Познавательная программа 
"Станция- Мастер град"
1.Беседа с показом презентации "Свалка"
2.Интегрированное занятие-путешествие "Отходы в доходы"
3.Показ мультфильма "Валли" 	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.

15	
20 июля
(четверг)	
филиал	Познавательная программа 
"Станция- ДПС"
1.Беседа с показом презентации "Правила дорожного движения"
2.Игровая программа "Пешеход"
3.Показ мультфильма"Смешарики. Азбука  безопасности"	
15.00
17.00	
Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.

16	
21июля
(пятница)	
	Закрытие детской летней площадки
Игровая программа
"Мультимания "	
15.00
17.00	Заведующая филиалом Борисова Л.Л.


План работы может быть  изменён, в зависимости от погодных условий.
План работы составила заведующая филиалом ___________________ Борисова Л.Л.

----------

Алла и Александр (15.06.2019), уктур (16.06.2019)

----------

